#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-07
<Arby> jackie: no you can assign it it too yourself
<Arby> just click on the the affects packagename
<Arby> you should see some more options
<jackie> Arby indeed.. :) and set to confirmed? Or unconfirmed until I can reproduce?
<Arby> jackie: which bug are you looking at?
<jackie> 112942
<Arby> bug 112942
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112942 in nicotine "[apport]  nicotine crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112942
<jackie> yes
<Arby> ok let me look
<Arby> jackie: first thing is to do a search in launchapd and see if the bug has been reported previously.
<jackie> ok..
<Arby> if it hasn't then set it as 'Needs info' and leave a comment asking the user what they were doing when the crash occurs
<Arby> then you can see if you can reproduce the crash
<jackie> okay.. I'll go check it out..
<ubotu> New bug: #112945 in gambas (universe) "had just used e-sword module manager in ubuntu ce" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112945
<pochu> Arby, jackie: another useful thing is, since the report is a crash submitted by Apport, to tag it as "need-i386-retrace" (or need-amd64-retrace, or need-powerpc-retrace)
<pochu> so an automatically service will attach a retrace of the crash
<Arby> pochu: oh yes, thanks for the reminder :)
<jackie> pochu indeed.. Cool stuff.. just what I need..
<jackie> pochu via edit description/tags and than just fill in the tags field?
<ubotu> New bug: #112947 in human-icon-theme (main) "misnamed emblem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112947
<ubotu> New bug: #112948 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga hangs when using pulseaudio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112948
<pochu> jackie: yes
<pochu> jackie: of course put the right tag, accordingly with the reporter's architecture :)
<ubotu> New bug: #112949 in Ubuntu "Xfburn core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112949
<Ropetin> I'm sure I'm missing it in the Wiki, but I couldn't find it.  What is the correct way to close an issue that the submitter fixes themself?   I.e. it's not a bug, just a config issue or user error?
<pochu> Ropetin: reject it :)
<Ropetin> pochu: Cool, and should I enter any text?  Something like, 'Issue resolved by submitter, config error'?
<ubotu> New bug: #112950 in rhythmbox (main) "after a while (five minutes) listening music, it closes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112950
<pochu> Ropetin: if you think it's neccesary, do it :)
<Ropetin> pochu: Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #112951 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu download page lacks a link to Howto burn an image CD"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112951
<`23meg> bug 58710
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58710 in firefox ""Open with" dialog for unknown file type should be same as gnome's" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58710
<ubotu> New bug: #112952 in cinepaint (universe) "cinepaint won't build from source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112952
<ubotu> New bug: #112953 in base-config (main) "mini iso doesn't allow for manual entry of repos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112953
<ubotu> New bug: #112954 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythumbox music player visulazitons crash on 2nd screen when running in full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112954
<ubotu> New bug: #112955 in vino (main) "vino (vnc) keyboard mapping problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112955
<ubotu> New bug: #112956 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 Live-CD Freezes after kernel load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112956
<ubotu> New bug: #112957 in kdebase (main) "wrong behaviour for "separate screen focus" in kwinfocus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112957
<ubotu> New bug: #112958 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112958
<ubotu> New bug: #112960 in Ubuntu "gnome-compiz-manager package broken..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112960
<ubotu> New bug: #112959 in alsa-lib (main) "LADSPA virtual PCM causes music players to SEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112959
<ubotu> New bug: #112961 in kde-guidance (main) "network manager applet crashed in liveCD when clicked on." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112961
<ubotu> New bug: #112962 in goocanvas (universe) "provides goocanvas.mo which is also in gpredict" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112962
<ubotu> New bug: #112963 in Ubuntu "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112963
<ubotu> New bug: #112964 in redland (main) "librdf0 package cannot be installed with subversion development libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112964
<ubotu> New bug: #112965 in Ubuntu "Double Tap in Onboard.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112965
<ubotu> New bug: #112966 in Ubuntu "7.04 Samsung Q1 UMPC Won't Power Off after Shut Down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112966
<ubotu> New bug: #112967 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112967
<ubotu> New bug: #112968 in ecamegapedal (universe) "Missing menu entry for Ecamegapedal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112968
<vickdini> i just installed kde on ubuntu but i can't play my music files in juk. anyone knows how to solve this??
<ubotu> New bug: #112969 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysqld_safe exits silently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112969
<ubotu> New bug: #112970 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes in mid file transfer (all protocols)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112970
<ubotu> New bug: #112971 in Ubuntu "cube workspaces makes only one workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112971
<ubotu> New bug: #112972 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "[apport]  nm-ppp-auth-dialog crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112972
<ubotu> New bug: #112973 in gmsh (universe) "Please merge gmsh 2.0.7-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112973
<ubotu> New bug: #112974 in kdebase (main) "Beryl seems to become more unstable the more you use it, until it finally crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112974
<ubotu> New bug: #112975 in Ubuntu "No CTRL-ALT-Fx terminal video with nvidia-glx-new driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112975
<ubotu> New bug: #112976 in network-manager (main) "after resuming from hibernate, network manager does not find any networ card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112976
<ubotu> New bug: #112977 in xemacs21 (universe) "[apport]  xemacs-21.4.19-mule crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112977
<ubotu> New bug: #112978 in k3d (universe) "k3d crashes on start with GdkGLExt-WARNING **: cannot load PangoFont" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112978
<ubotu> New bug: #112979 in kmplayer (main) "kmplayer crashes when opening file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112979
<ubotu> New bug: #112980 in mp3gain (universe) "[apport]  mp3gain crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112980
<ubotu> New bug: #112981 in kaffeine (main) "Sound card in use problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112981
<ubotu> New bug: #112982 in lyx (universe) "could ~/.lyx/lyxpipe* files be cleaned at logout?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112982
<ubotu> New bug: #112983 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112983
<ubotu> New bug: #112984 in amarok (main) "Odd folder or file names cause amarok to incorrectly log duplicate entires in the collection database " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112984
<ubotu> New bug: #112985 in Ubuntu "[Sync Request]  Please sync audacity (1.3.2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112985
<ubotu> New bug: #112986 in firefox (main) "on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112986
<ubotu> New bug: #112987 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  services-admin lies about the state of some services" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112987
<ubotu> New bug: #112988 in Ubuntu "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112988
<ubotu> New bug: #112989 in Ubuntu "Uninstall NVIDIA driver with compiz enabled results in white screen on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112989
<ubotu> New bug: #112991 in apache2 (main) "/etc/init.d/apache2 greps excessively for PidFile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112991
<ubotu> New bug: #112992 in evolution (main) "Broken category image in TODO preview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112992
<ubotu> New bug: #112993 in mousepad (main) "mousepad wrong assertion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112993
<ubotu> New bug: #112994 in Ubuntu "java plugin does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112994
<ubotu> New bug: #112995 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112995
<ubotu> New bug: #112996 in gaim (main) "'Add user' dialog show only Jabber IM contacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112996
<ubotu> New bug: #112997 in glpk (universe) "Please sync glpk (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112997
<ubotu> New bug: #112998 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo hangs after pasting text in writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112998
<ubotu> New bug: #112999 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with SIGFPE in QApplicationPrivate::construct()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112999
<ubotu> New bug: #113000 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113000
<ubotu> New bug: #113001 in openoffice.org (main) "Emergency end. It has not turned out restore the appendix. The continuous cycle on restoration was started." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113001
<ubotu> New bug: #113002 in firefox (main) "crashed on kubuntu login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113002
<ubotu> New bug: #113003 in totem (main) "Playing video in totem causes high I/O wait time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113003
<ubotu> New bug: #113004 in Ubuntu "Stuttering audio in Feisty with Nvidia Nforce 4 on board audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113004
<ubotu> New bug: #113005 in limewire (multiverse) "Package manager etc. won't work because of missing archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113005
<ubotu> New bug: #113006 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113006
<ubotu> New bug: #113008 in serpentine (main) "dont encode mp3 to music cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113008
<ubotu> New bug: #113009 in Ubuntu "Zyxel ZyAir G-300 doesn't work under Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113009
<ubotu> New bug: #113010 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113010
<ubotu> New bug: #113012 in java-gcj-compat (main) "keytool is not compatible with sun-java5 keytool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113012
<ubotu> New bug: #113013 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric does not open (gnome) samba uri's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113013
<ubotu> New bug: #113014 in kdenetwork (main) "Status message disappearing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113014
<ubotu> New bug: #113015 in kdelibs (main) "appl crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113015
<ubotu> New bug: #113016 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox freezes when playing radio stream after certain time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113016
<vil> hi hjmf
<ubotu> New bug: #113017 in Ubuntu "mptscsih errors and freeze on SAS controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113017
<ubotu> New bug: #113018 in ttf-dejavu (main) "Not Dejavu Sans Condensed in Ubuntu Feisty after a upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113018
<Kagou> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #113019 in Ubuntu "installArchives() failed - Edgy -> 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113019
<ubotu> New bug: #113020 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGFPE in TagLib::Wav::Properties::readWavProperties()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113020
<ubotu> New bug: #113021 in thinkpad (universe) "thinkpad-source fails to compile using moudle-assistant on feisty running on a T60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113021
<ubotu> New bug: #113022 in Ubuntu "Having trouble with U-boot-too (oops I mean Ubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113022
<harrisony> hey TheMuso
<harrisony> 113022 support request?????
<Hobbsee> hiya
<harrisony> BAH!
<harrisony> !bug 113022
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113022 in Ubuntu "Having trouble with U-boot-too (oops I mean Ubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113022
<harrisony> wow conference hostname!
<Hobbsee> harrisony: yep
<ubotu> New bug: #113023 in Ubuntu "Installation fails on Maple compatible firmware (ppc64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113023
<harrisony> Hobbsee: can i do the honours!
<harrisony> i need my karma boosted
<Hobbsee> go for ti
<Hobbsee> dunno wha tit is
<ubotu> New bug: #113024 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113024
<ubotu> New bug: #113025 in pymsnt (universe) "[Merge]  pymsnt 0.11.2-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113025
<ubotu> New bug: #113027 in gnome-mount (main) "dataloss: Still tries to write after umount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113027
<ubotu> New bug: #113028 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113028
<ubotu> New bug: #113029 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113029
<ubotu> New bug: #113030 in kdesdk (main) "umbrello crashes with SIGSEGV after changing properties of deployment diagram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113030
<jackie> \#
<ubotu> New bug: #113031 in Ubuntu "speedcrunch keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113031
<ubotu> New bug: #113032 in snes9x (multiverse) "[apport]  snes9x crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113032
<ubotu> New bug: #113033 in openssh (main) "[apport]  ssh crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113033
<ubotu> New bug: #113034 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113034
<ubotu> New bug: #113037 in nautilus (main) "wrong pathname encoding in smb resource in history and mouseover hint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113037
<ubotu> New bug: #113038 in kvm (universe) "Cannot resume from suspend with kvm modules loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113038
<ubotu> New bug: #113039 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "libhunspell 1.1.1-5 / 1.1.4-7 incompatibility in gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113039
<ubotu> New bug: #113041 in util-linux (main) "can't mount automatically different usb drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113041
<ubotu> New bug: #113042 in Ubuntu "left-handed mouse works weird in kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113042
<ubotu> New bug: #113043 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113043
<ubotu> New bug: #113044 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with TypeError in queueLimitReached()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113044
<ubotu> New bug: #113045 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "no sound with intel hda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113045
<ubotu> New bug: #113046 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in markInstall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113046
<ubotu> New bug: #113047 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113047
<ubotu> New bug: #113048 in kdesdk (main) "umbrello crashes with SIGSEGV when moving objects on entity relationship diagram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113048
<ubotu> New bug: #113049 in wordpress (universe) "setup-mysql doesn't remove configurations correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113049
<ubotu> New bug: #113050 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty always freeze on first Boot, run ok on other boot but can't shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113050
<ubotu> New bug: #113051 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in FancyPlotterSettings::title()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113051
<ubotu> New bug: #113052 in firefox (main) "cannot configure 'actions' for filetypes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113052
<ubotu> New bug: #113054 in rt2500 (universe) "rt2500 configuration tool missing .desktop file" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113054
<ubotu> New bug: #113055 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113055
<ubotu> New bug: #113056 in update-manager (main) "upgrade from edgy to feisty crashed (utf8 problem)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113056
<ubotu> New bug: #113057 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails at gst-python" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113057
<ubotu> New bug: #113058 in emacs21 (main) "documentation missing in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113058
<ubotu> New bug: #113053 in loop-aes-source (universe) "loop-aes on Kernel 2.6.20-15 can't be compiled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113053
<ubotu> New bug: #113059 in beryl-core (universe) "shutdown ubuntu. w/ beryl-manager started by console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113059
<ubotu> New bug: #113060 in cupsys (main) "cups errors fills up the disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113060
<ubotu> New bug: #113061 in gnotime (universe) "gnotime crashes when out of disk space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113061
<ubotu> New bug: #113062 in Ubuntu "Atheros WPA/WPA2  not configurable from network-manager (roaming mode disabled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113062
<bdmurray1> bug 83483
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83483 in firefox "[feisty]  Unable to install an extension" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83483
<bdmurray1> bug 83438
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83438 in usplash "No Progress bar on bootsplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83438
<ubotu> New bug: #113063 in firefox (main) "firefox "help > report a bug" tries to create bad filename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113063
<ubotu> New bug: #113065 in mysql-dfsg (main) "mysql-server-5.0 does not install on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113065
<ubotu> New bug: #113066 in cernlib (universe) "[Merge]  cernlib 2006.dfsg.2-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113066
<ubotu> New bug: #113067 in gdm (main) "gdm hangs before login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113067
<ubotu> New bug: #113068 in Ubuntu "main menu icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113068
<ubotu> New bug: #113064 in k3b (main) "k3b error 254" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113064
<ubotu> New bug: #113070 in firefox (main) "firefox download manager doesn't work when target is on vfat filesystem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113070
<ubotu> New bug: #113071 in Ubuntu "Video players do not work on second sound card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113071
<ubotu> New bug: #113072 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus move to trash very slow if mountpoints inaccessible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113072
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #113074 in Ubuntu "Feisty cpu at 100 percent all the time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113074
<ubotu> New bug: #113073 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113073
<jgamio> ubotu: I want to help  why do you list all the bugs ? to check it out ?
<ScottK> jgamio: ubotu is a bot.
<ScottK> You want to help out with bug triage?
<jgamio> ScottK: what is triage ?  excuse my english
<ScottK> No problem about the English
<ScottK> Triage is look at bugs and decide if they have enough information, are duplicates, etc.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<ScottK> jgamio: If you want to help out, it is a very useful thing to do that is good for people new with helping out.
<ScottK> jgamio: You can also join https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BugSquad too.
<jgamio>  ScottK: ok
<jgamio> ScottK: I am going to read the how to
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<ScottK> Ask questions here if you have them.
<ScottK> If you are uncertain what to do about a bug, ask.
<jgamio> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.  Thank you for coming here to help.
<ubotu> New bug: #113075 in Ubuntu "Keyboard layout confusion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113075
<ubotu> New bug: #113078 in hello (main) "Please sync hello (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113078
<ubotu> New bug: #113079 in language-selector (main) "enable antialiasing for chinese fonts <11 px" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113079
<jackie> nrpil ciau amigo.. Come esta? Benvenuto a ubuntu bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #113081 in Ubuntu "After hibernation cpu fan stops working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113081
<ubotu> New bug: #113082 in xorg (main) "lots of "AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual ....etc." in xorg log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113082
<nrpil> jackie: hi there
<tusharb> Hi, so I think I've found a bug but I'm not sure
<tusharb> Is this the right place to talk about it?
<ubotu> New bug: #113084 in xsane (main) "canonscan N1240U/LiDE 30:04 does not scan with xane or kooka - both report scanner is there" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113084
<pochu> tusharb: I think so, which bug?
<tusharb> Well, I've found a problem with mplayer for Feisty: I'm using dvgrab to capture raw dv from a video camera and piping that to mplayer to play the video. In Edgy if I run 'dvgrab --format raw - | mplayer -cache 4096 -' everything works fine, but that same command in Feisty does not work
<tusharb> I get 'Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll ...' which is a pretty generic error
<tusharb> So, to make sure it was mplayer and nothing else, I installed the Edgy package of mplayer on feisty and it works again
<tusharb> Therefore, I think it's a problem with the package for mplayer in Feisty
<tusharb> I'm new to this bug reporting, so I'm not sure what to do - if someone could help me out, that would be great. Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #113086 in Ubuntu "Enabling Desktop Effects, some part of firefox and thunderbird windows are black for few seconds when I deminimize them." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113086
<ubotu> New bug: #113087 in kde-guidance (main) "Crash at login to kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113087
<pochu> tusharb: I suggest you to file a bug :)
<pochu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+filebug
<tusharb> pochu: Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #113088 in gspca (universe) "Microdia 0c45:613b webcam not properly supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113088
<ubotu> New bug: #113090 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV when logging on to KDE session from KDM (with NVidia driver & Beryl)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113090
<ubotu> New bug: #113091 in nspr (main) "libnspr4-dev broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113091
<ubotu> New bug: #113092 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "nautilus in feisty can't open http:// URI which affects service-discovery-applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113092
<ubotu> New bug: #113093 in apt-setup (main) "add security pocket of default mirror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113093
<ubotu> New bug: #113094 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi crashed with Exception in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113094
<ubotu> New bug: #113095 in nfs-utils (main) "nfs timeout on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113095
<Arby> pochu: do you have a few minutes?
<Arby> or anyone else for that matter
<Arby> what's the best way to handle bug 112734, it has about 9 dupes, all the same person?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112734 in perl "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112734
<ubotu> New bug: #113096 in procps (main) "pgrep cannot match some long filenames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113096
<ubotu> New bug: #113097 in update-manager (main) "Error 'Could not load icon"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113097
<Arby> the user seems to be filing a new report everytime apport pops up
<pochu> Arby: mark all as dups :)
<Arby> OK that answers the next question then thanks
<Arby> I wasn't sure whether to reject them since they're identical
<Arby> apport automatic reports
<ubotu> New bug: #113099 in apache2 (main) "Out of the box SSL config should be made available for Apache." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113099
<ubotu> New bug: #113100 in Ubuntu "add remove programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113100
<ubotu> New bug: #113101 in kdelibs (main) "??" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113101
<ubotu> New bug: #113102 in amanda (universe) "feisty amanda vs. tar version mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113102
<ubotu> New bug: #113104 in Ubuntu "USB drive not mounted by normal user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113104
<khermans> anyone have seen issues with GRUB and dmraid (/dev/mapper/*) devices?
<ubotu> New bug: #113107 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer having trouble playing piped dv input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113107
<ubotu> New bug: #113110 in numactl (main) "manpages-dev and libnuma-dev contain a common manpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113110
<ubotu> New bug: #113111 in Ubuntu "USB charging for unknown devices is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113111
<ubotu> New bug: #113112 in ubiquity (main) "install crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113112
<ubotu> New bug: #113114 in libglpng (universe) "Please merge libglpng 1.45-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113114
<ubotu> New bug: #113116 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113116
<ubotu> New bug: #113118 in plplot (universe) "[Merge]  plplot 5.6.1-11ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113118
<ubotu> New bug: #113120 in Ubuntu "Error writing to disc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113120
<ubotu> New bug: #113122 in Ubuntu "MP-BIOS bug:8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113122
<ubotu> New bug: #113121 in Ubuntu "Have 4 workspaces, unable to switch between them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113121
<ubotu> New bug: #113123 in Ubuntu "Nvidia-glx and enemy territory brightness problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113123
<ubotu> New bug: #113126 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty does not boot on dedibox when there is /var partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113126
<ubotu> New bug: #113127 in update-manager (main) "upgrade aborts Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-dev_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20_i386.deb'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113127
<ubotu> New bug: #113128 in mdadm (main) "mdadm (or possibly udev) cause a partition to disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113128
<ubotu> New bug: #113132 in scribus (main) "[apport]  scribus crashed with SIGSEGV in ScribusApp::DoFileClose()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113132
<ubotu> New bug: #113133 in evince (main) "evince crashed without any obvious reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113133
<ubotu> New bug: #113134 in evolution (main) "Login Error massage "Could not authenticate to server" (Password incorrect?) on an Exchange-Account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113134
<ubotu> New bug: #113135 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113135
<ubotu> New bug: #113136 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot have multiple desktops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113136
<ubotu> New bug: #113137 in gtk2-engines-cleanice (universe) "Please sync gtk2-engines-cleanice 2.4.0-1.1 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113137
<ubotu> New bug: #113138 in gaim (main) "Aim accounts away message changing ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113138
<ubotu> New bug: #113139 in amarok (main) "Amarok stops playing music when reaching a broken file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113139
<ubotu> New bug: #113141 in Ubuntu "Fail at exit OpenOffice 2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113141
<ubotu> New bug: #113142 in gnome-media (main) "mouse de/hover causes size wiggling in gnome volume control " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113142
<ubotu> New bug: #113143 in wine (universe) "Hungarian annual tax return software crashes when opening a certain form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113143
<ubotu> New bug: #113144 in Ubuntu "System report a music CD in empty CD drive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113144
<ubotu> New bug: #113145 in language-support-fr (main) "language-support-fr does not install on Feisty Fawn (7.04)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113145
<ubotu> New bug: #113146 in opensync (universe) "[feisty]  osplugin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113146
<pochu> hey, does anybody know how can I run gnome-panel under valgrind? if I launch it with valgrind gnome-panel, it will say "There's another panel running"
<pochu> found it, nevermind :)
<pochu> gnome-session-remove gnome-panel
<ubotu> New bug: #113148 in Ubuntu "restricted drivers bubble points to the wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113148
<ubotu> New bug: #113149 in Ubuntu "Alt key codes don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113149
<ubotu> New bug: #113150 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113150
<ubotu> New bug: #113151 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic crashes on opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113151
<ubotu> New bug: #113152 in Ubuntu "Maximizing and restoring windows in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113152
<ubotu> New bug: #113153 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113153
<ubotu> New bug: #113154 in Ubuntu "Tar overwrites without prompting by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113154
<ubotu> New bug: #113155 in nautilus (main) "volumes_visible gconf key shows duplicated icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113155
<ubotu> New bug: #113156 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in setup_information()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113156
<ubotu> New bug: #113157 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113157
<ubotu> New bug: #113159 in Ubuntu "can't hibernate - get screensaver then unlock dialogue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113159
<ubotu> New bug: #113161 in amarok (main) "Amark crashed while connecting to ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113161
<torkiano> Hello all, in bug 105637. I should mark it as rejected or fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105637 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "Network-Manager not working with madwifi" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105637
<ubotu> New bug: #113163 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  klash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113163
<ScottK> torkiano: I'd mark it rejected.
<pochu> I would live it as it is
<pochu> since the user who has said it's working isn't one of who said it wasn't working ;)
<ScottK> Ahh.  Good point.
<torkiano> ok, thanks
<pochu> torkiano: you can ask the reporter, or the other users, whether it's already working or not
<torkiano> ok pochu, i'll do that
<ubotu> New bug: #113164 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113164
<ubotu> New bug: #113160 in Ubuntu "Composite extension" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113160
<habeeb_> Should I confirm this bug, and wait for a developer to get the file? I have nothing else to do with it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/110966
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110966 in openoffice.org "Openoffice.org hangs refreshing UI with 100% CPU" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<ScottK> Can you replicate the problem?
<habeeb_> No, I can't.
<ScottK> Then I wouldn't confirm it.
<habeeb_> I see.
<habeeb_> Still someone has to check his file, right? His problem is valid (he provided valgrind logs and everything).
* ScottK looks
<ubotu> New bug: #113165 in Ubuntu "couldn't upgrad from dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113165
<ScottK> habeeb_: Yes.  I would confirm it.
<habeeb_> Ok, and then? Wait for a developer to accept to test the file?
* habeeb_ pokes ScottK 
<ScottK> habeeb_: I don't know what else you can do.  If it's a confidential file, I don't think it's appropriate for anyone to collect it who itsn't going to actually use it to work on the problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #113166 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice loses focus when editing embedded object or changing zoom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113166
<habeeb_> ScottK: Dammit... Well, i'll _confirm_ the bug, I'll reject his offer to get the file, and wait for a developer to step in (I doubt it...). I can't do anything else.
<ScottK> I don't know what else to do.
<ScottK> maybe bdmurray1 will take a look at bug #110966 and take over.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110966 in openoffice.org "Openoffice.org hangs refreshing UI with 100% CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110966
<ScottK> He's Canonical, so I think he could appropriately take the file if he thinks it's necessary.
<pochu> habeeb_: You can ask him to try with another file :)
<habeeb_> pochu: asked him
<habeeb_> "Because it happens so rarely I could not reproduce it with another file than that working on it.
* habeeb_ pokes bdmurray1 
<ScottK> habeeb_: Keep in mind that bdmurray1 is probaby at UDS and so it may be a while.
<ScottK> I suggest you just confirm it and move on.
<habeeb_> ScottK: okie
<ubotu> New bug: #113167 in Ubuntu "problem with USB disc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113167
<habeeb_> (What's UDS, btw?)
<ScottK> habeeb_: Ubuntu Developers Sprint - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla/Participate
<ubotu> New bug: #113168 in labplot (universe) "[apport]  LabPlot crashed with SIGSEGV in ImportOPJ::import()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113168
<ubotu> New bug: #113169 in kdepim (main) "[apport]  kmail crashed with signal 5 in KMCommand::transferSelectedMsgs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113169
<ubotu> New bug: #113170 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113170
<ubotu> New bug: #113172 in yelp (main) "broken links in help search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113172
<blueyed> Has something changed, so that KDE crashes get also handled by apport? Or has it been like that for a while, but I did not made the switch yet, because I used hibernation all the time?
<ScottK> blueyed: Are you running Feisty?
<blueyed> ScottK: yes.
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> It's been like that for some time AFAIK.
<blueyed> I've just reported bug 113172, but before I always had "just" the kde crash reports. Ok. Great.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113172 in yelp "broken links in help search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113172
<blueyed> No, bug 113170. Sry.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113170 in scim "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113170
<blueyed> No, bug 113169. Sry^2. Alright then.. back to triaging.. :/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113169 in kdepim "[apport]  kmail crashed with signal 5 in KMCommand::transferSelectedMsgs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113169
<ubotu> New bug: #113173 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV resuming from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113173
<ubotu> New bug: #113174 in Ubuntu "Unknown Panic Stack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113174
<ubotu> New bug: #113175 in gnome-panel (main) "Programmes not launching, fixed after restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113175
<ubotu> New bug: #113176 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113176
<ubotu> New bug: #113177 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() (tiny fonts)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113177
<ubotu> New bug: #113178 in ggobi (universe) "Missing entry in application menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113178
<ubotu> New bug: #113179 in Ubuntu "netgear wireless card WG311v3 in 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113179
<tusharb> Is it a bug to install an application and not have it show up under 'Applications', only when I run the program in the terminal?
<tusharb> Would that be considered a bug or a feature request?
<ubotu> New bug: #113180 in Ubuntu "cannot hear multiple sounds at once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113180
<ubotu> New bug: #113181 in eog (main) "Resizing a eog window causes _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113181
<pochu> tusharb: which app?
<tusharb> pochu: I was just looking at bug #113178. It claims that when ggobi is installed there is no entry in the Applications menu, which is true... but I wouldn't say that it's a bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113178 in ggobi "Missing entry in application menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113178
<ubotu> New bug: #113182 in snes9x (multiverse) "[apport]  snes9x crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113182
<pochu> !info ggobi
<ubotu> ggobi: Data visualization system for high-dimensional data. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-2 (feisty), package size 4899 kB, installed size 8292 kB
<pochu> tusharb: it's a low bug
<tusharb> pochu: Thanks for the info.
<pochu> tusharb: yw
<ubotu> New bug: #113184 in firefox (main) "firefox 100% cpu load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113184
<Nafallo> should https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/66980 be closed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66980 in dhcp3 "dhclient should send host name by default (dup-of: 10239)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 10239 in dhcp3 "dhcp3-client: Does not send hostname to server by default" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<Nafallo> it's a duplicate of a fix committed
<Nafallo> released even
<pochu> Nafallo: then mark it as a duplicate? :)
<Nafallo> it is
<pochu> Nafallo: then do nothing
<Nafallo> but it seems to show up as open on a blueprint spec
<pochu> oh, then either unlink it from the blueprint, or mark it as fix released
<Nafallo> I'll mark it then
<ubotu> New bug: #113185 in Ubuntu "copy command hang on invalid file name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113185
<ubotu> New bug: #113186 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Freecol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113186
<ubotu> New bug: #113188 in update-manager (main) "could not install updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113188
<ubotu> New bug: #113190 in kde-guidance (main) "font changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113190
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-08
<ubotu> New bug: #113187 in gnome-power-manager (main) "standby and hibernate works only once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113187
<ubotu> New bug: #113191 in kdebase (main) "kcontrol settings are gone " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113191
<ubotu> New bug: #113192 in thunderbird (main) "minor bug: no comparison between upper and lower case " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113192
<ubotu> New bug: #113195 in gshare (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync gshare (0.94-3) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113195
<ubotu> New bug: #113196 in file-roller (main) "Resizing a file-roller window causes _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113196
<ubotu> New bug: #113198 in gedit (main) "Resizing a gedit window causes _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113198
<ubotu> New bug: #113199 in gnome-media (main) "Resizing a gnome-sound-recorder window causes _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113199
<ubotu> New bug: #113200 in kdebase (main) "system settings appearance font installer crashed on reload after new fonts have been added" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113200
<ubotu> New bug: #113201 in Ubuntu "firefox spends lots of time hung" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113201
<pikkio> my cd recorder has just stopped to work... any ideas?
<pikkio> it doesn't even get recognized
<welshbyte> pikkio: you might find #ubuntu to be more helpful, this isn't technically a support channel
<pikkio> welshbyte: I'd just like to know how to collect more infos for a bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #113202 in gnome-utils (main) "Resizing a gnome-system-log window causes _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113202
<ubotu> New bug: #113203 in eclipse-pydev (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync eclipse-pydev (1.2.5-2) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113203
<ubotu> New bug: #113204 in gthumb (main) "Resizing a gthumb window causes _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113204
<welshbyte> pikkio: ah well if you're filing a bug i guess the output of dmesg, lspci -v and any other info you can provide would be a good start
<welshbyte> NB i'm not too hot on hardware bugs so i'm not really much help :)
<pikkio> anyway, thanks for the help :)
<welshbyte> no probs, good luck with getting that fixed :)
<ubotu> New bug: #113205 in kdevelop (universe) "crash on global replace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113205
<ubotu> New bug: #113206 in rhythmbox (main) "Resizing a rhythmbox window causes _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113206
<pikkio> thanks, even though I really don't know what the hell is happening, since everything have worked till yesterday...
<ubotu> New bug: #113207 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop-mode remount does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113207
<ubotu> New bug: #113208 in gedit (main) "can't add or remove packages after adding medubuntu to list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113208
<ubotu> New bug: #113209 in kbd-chooser (main) "[Sync request]  Sync kdb-chooser (1.35) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113209
<ubotu> New bug: #113210 in kflickr (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync kflickr (0.7-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113210
<ubotu> New bug: #113211 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kima" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113211
<ubotu> New bug: #113212 in firefox (main) "firefox does not support sending email through webmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113212
<ubotu> New bug: #113213 in kxdocker-data (universe) "outdated resources prevent kxdocker from starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113213
<ubotu> New bug: #113214 in transcalc (universe) "Please sync transcalc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113214
<ubotu> New bug: #113215 in dvdauthor (universe) "dvdauthor crashed upon starting conversion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113215
<ubotu> New bug: #113217 in cdbs (main) "cdbs should depend on devscripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113217
<ubotu> New bug: #113219 in convertall (universe) "Please sync convertall (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113219
<ubotu> New bug: #113221 in Ubuntu "Develop an open source version of Cedega" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113221
<ubotu> New bug: #113222 in tex-guy (universe) "Please sync tex-guy (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113222
<ubotu> New bug: #113223 in Ubuntu "videos bleached out when playing on all players    " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113223
<ubotu> New bug: #113224 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Packaging request for traverso" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113224
<ubotu> New bug: #113225 in ndisgtk (universe) "[apport]  ndisgtk crashed with AttributeError in get_driver_list()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113225
<blueyed> Has anybody else problems installing various -dbgsym packages? e.g. cpp-4.1-dbgsym?! See http://pastebin.ca/476338
<nictuku> hi. can someone please review the way I handled bug #74129 ? is it fine to reject that bug? thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74129 in procps "/etc/sysctl.conf should ip_forward=1 for forwarding" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74129
<blueyed> nictuku: you could have set it to "fix released", since perhaps it is buggy with edgy..
<nictuku> it's not a bug IMO
<nictuku> and it was not changed
<blueyed> Than it's ok. I'm not into the details, so if you're sure it's fine.
<nictuku> nice, thanks
* nictuku reviewing untriaged procps bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #113226 in Ubuntu "amd64 Upgrade  6.10 to 7.04 crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113226
<ubotu> New bug: #113227 in screen (main) "Incomplete/broken mouse handling in screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113227
<ubotu> New bug: #113228 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QGListIterator::QGListIterator()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113228
<pschulz01> I am looking at Bug #77675, and there is some confusion with the wiki documentation.. should I edit the wiki to reflect this?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77675 in apache2 "apache2-ssl-certificate has gone missing since feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77675
<ScottK> pschulz01: If you are confident you know the correct/better answer, I would say yes.
<pschulz01> ScottK: I can at least flag the issue..
<ScottK> Yes.  That's correct.
<ubotu> New bug: #113229 in amarok (main) "amarok causes keyboard lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113229
<ubotu> New bug: #113230 in gossip (universe) "Status title should be gender-dependant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113230
<ubotu> New bug: #113231 in wxmaxima (universe) "Help does not work in wxmaxima" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113231
<ubotu> New bug: #113232 in kde-guidance (main) "swap gone after two failed hibernate attempts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113232
<ubotu> New bug: #113233 in supertux (universe) "[apport]  supertux crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113233
<ubotu> New bug: #113234 in texmacs (universe) "[MERGE]  Please merge texmacs 1:1.0.6.9-4 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113234
<ubotu> New bug: #113235 in pypolicyd-spf (universe) "sync request pypolicyd-spf 0.3-1 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113235
<ubotu> New bug: #113236 in xchat (universe) "channel tabs dont change colours in xchat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113236
<ubotu> New bug: #113237 in ubiquity (main) "install session in ubuntu 7.04 hangs at 15%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113237
<ubotu> New bug: #113238 in transcode (multiverse) "[apport]  tcdecode crashed with SIGSEGV in dv_mb420_YUY2()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113238
<ubotu> New bug: #113239 in Ubuntu "External DVD is only recongnised as a CDROM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113239
<ubotu> New bug: #113240 in xscreensaver (main) "xscreensaver crashes on logon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113240
<ubotu> New bug: #113242 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113242
<ubotu> New bug: #113243 in Ubuntu "Feisty: snd_ens1371 doesn't produce any sound output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113243
<ubotu> New bug: #113244 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m does not allow using battery percentage for policy in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113244
<ubotu> New bug: #113245 in ggobi (universe) "Can change directoy with Location box in File->Open dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113245
<ubotu> New bug: #113246 in gedit (main) "Very long lines wrap on themselves becoming unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113246
<ubotu> New bug: #113247 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic should warn about auto-removable packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113247
<ubotu> New bug: #113248 in firefox (main) "i booted up and i had a report that firefox crashed, i didn't know it was running, maybe it was doing a restore session." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113248
<tarvid> looking for help with input validation for php mail()
<tarvid> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/23145
<persia> tarvid: I think you'd want to add CVE-2007-1718 to bug #112321, with comments.  It doesn't look like the PHP package has adopted this yet, and it's probably easier to manage as a single security update, rather than several small ones.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112321 in php5 "PHP 5.2.2 fixes several vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112321
<tarvid> i finally found those but a search for php mail didn't find them
<persia> tarvid: The search interface is a little awkward.  If you know which package is having an issue, it's sometimes easier to use http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5 (or whichever package).
<tarvid> thanks, just a little panicky, I found 717000 messages in my postfix queue
<persia> tarvid: Whoa!
<tarvid> on a related matter, any way to get apache2 to runAsUser like lighttpd?
<Flannel> tarvid: In apache2.conf, there's a user/group that apache runs as. Currently it's www-data:www-data
<crimsun> I broke 1M inbox messages this evening
<crimsun> impressively, none of those are spam
<tarvid> i's like to get apache to run the script per user
<tarvid> one work around is to put a filter between php and sendmail that forces sendmail to use the user's configuration file
<persia> crimsun: It that received this evening, or in total?
<crimsun> over a three month period.
<persia> persia: Ah.  Not so bad then - only one message every 9 seconds :)
<crimsun> oh I unsubbed from the commits and bugmail a half-year ago
<crimsun> I couldn't manage that volume
<ubotu> New bug: #113250 in Ubuntu "Fantom "lid close" events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113250
<ubotu> New bug: #113251 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113251
<tarvid> i also didn't get expected results from .pgpass tonight and wound up setting trust for localhost
<ubotu> New bug: #113252 in gedit (main) "Feature Request: Be able to save or open different configurations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113252
<ubotu> New bug: #113253 in tomcat5 (universe) "error in the instalation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113253
<ubotu> New bug: #113254 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "2.6.15-28 kernel kills natsemi ethernet w/o promiscuous mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113254
<ubotu> New bug: #113255 in jamin (universe) "jamin doesn't start; crash on load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113255
<ubotu> New bug: #113256 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113256
<ubotu> New bug: #113257 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113257
<ubotu> New bug: #113259 in localeconf (universe) "localeconf exits if you try to select to override any of the functions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113259
<ubotu> New bug: #113260 in inadyn (universe) "latest update to inadyn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113260
<ubotu> New bug: #113263 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash after composing and sending mail while receiving mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113263
<ubotu> New bug: #113264 in update-manager (main) "upgrading selected packages doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113264
<ubotu> New bug: #113266 in metacity (main) "metacity doesn't launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113266
<ubotu> New bug: #113265 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AssertionError in checkdest_need_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113265
<thekorn> good morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #113269 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertToImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113269
<crimsun> bug 105996
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105996 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  FreeBasic" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105996
<ubotu> New bug: #113270 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "Created PPTP connection does not appear in VPN connect menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113270
<ubotu> New bug: #113271 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashes when trying to negotiate video call with wengophone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113271
<ubotu> New bug: #113272 in update-manager (main) "own compiled programs appears as upgrading needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113272
<ubotu> New bug: #113274 in thunderbird (main) "Needs to be rebuild against newest hunspell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113274
<ubotu> New bug: #113279 in sobby (universe) "autosave file is overwritten on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113279
<ubotu> New bug: #113281 in mail-notification (universe) "evolution password dialogbox doesn't get focus when using mail-notification-evolution " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113281
<ubotu> New bug: #113283 in ubiquity (main) "sources.list auto-configuration does not check for architecture availability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113283
<ubotu> New bug: #113284 in gimp (main) "[apport]  jpeg crashed with SIGSEGV in _XSetLastRequestRead()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113284
<ubotu> New bug: #113285 in Ubuntu "I just pushed a function in KDE info center then the crash message appeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113285
<ubotu> New bug: #113286 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113286
<ubotu> New bug: #113287 in gedit (main) "gedit syntax coloring fails in Perl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113287
<ubotu> New bug: #113288 in Ubuntu "Problem with adept when launch packet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113288
<ubotu> New bug: #113289 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113289
<ubotu> New bug: #113290 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in isinccompressed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113290
<ubotu> New bug: #113291 in arts (main) "Closing with mouse using X in upper right" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113291
<ubotu> New bug: #113292 in rhythmbox (main) "In the polish translation of Rhythmbox, "s" is a shortcut to both the "Sterowanie" menu and the search entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113292
<ubotu> New bug: #113295 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.12 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113295
<ubotu> New bug: #113300 in powermanga (universe) "[apport]  powermanga crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113300
<ubotu> New bug: #113301 in Ubuntu "Sound not working without manual configuration with Asus W7J laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113301
<persia> Yay!  New jack has built (except for sparc).
<ubotu> New bug: #113303 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113303
<ubotu> New bug: #113304 in totem (main) "Problem with Videooverlay" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113304
<ubotu> New bug: #113305 in awstats (main) "Please sync awstats (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113305
<ubotu> New bug: #113307 in libxfont (main) "Please sync libxfont (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113307
<ubotu> New bug: #113308 in nautilus (main) "In Nautilus XLS and MP3 file types are recognized as "comic book archive"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113308
<ubotu> New bug: #113309 in Ubuntu "please sync package gpodder from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113309
<ubotu> New bug: #113310 in dbconfig-common (universe) "dbconfig-common cannot create database for package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113310
<ubotu> New bug: #113311 in xfce4-icon-theme (main) "Please sync xfce4-icon-theme (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113311
<ubotu> New bug: #113312 in Ubuntu "locate knows about files on my encrypted partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113312
<ubotu> New bug: #113316 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113316
<ubotu> New bug: #113317 in Ubuntu "black screen after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113317
<ubotu> New bug: #113318 in Ubuntu "Bug in upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113318
<ubotu> New bug: #113319 in Ubuntu "Extend the debian packaging system to the concept of package groups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113319
<ubotu> New bug: #113320 in liferea (main) "Liferea crash on startup in swedish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113320
<ubotu> New bug: #113321 in Ubuntu "Feisty regression: no information on battery, no sound after hibernate (Asus F3F)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113321
<ubotu> New bug: #113322 in openoffice.org (main) "[Crash]  ooimpress doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113322
<ubotu> New bug: #113323 in openoffice.org (main) "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libspell680li.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113323
<ubotu> New bug: #113324 in gtk2-engines-wonderland (universe) "Please sync gtk2-engines-wonderland 1.0-4 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113324
<ubotu> New bug: #113325 in amule (universe) "aMule ed2k link doesn't compatibile with eMule" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113325
<ubotu> New bug: #113326 in krb5 (main) "Please sync krb5 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113326
<ubotu> New bug: #113327 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113327
<ubotu> New bug: #113328 in bsd-finger (main) "Please sync bsd-finger (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113328
<ubotu> New bug: #113329 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113329
<ubotu> New bug: #113330 in Ubuntu "lsusb reports a connected device after removal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113330
<ubotu> New bug: #113331 in Ubuntu "Printer detected by Ubuntu but not by Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113331
<ubotu> New bug: #113332 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine crashed trying to play Star Wars episode 3 (crashed after FBI warning)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113332
<ubotu> New bug: #113333 in kile (universe) "using package eulervm makes kile chrashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113333
<bddebian> Boo
<ScottK> beep
<pochu> asac: around? bug 98725 happens with the gecko (firefox) engine, but no without gtkhtml. Do you have any clue about it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98725 in sun-java5 "[feisty]  liferea crash with undefined symbol PR_NewMonitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98725
<ubotu> New bug: #113335 in beryl-core (universe) "[Feisty]  beryl reports a double free on attempt to startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113335
<ubotu> New bug: #113336 in gnokii (universe) "xgnokii menu item has no icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113336
<ubotu> New bug: #113337 in gedit (main) "Cannot create a new file in Gedit by double clicking the tab bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113337
<ubotu> New bug: #113338 in gedit (main) "Cannot close a tab in Gedit by middle clicking the tab bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113338
<ubotu> New bug: #113339 in nss-updatedb (universe) "nss-updatedb doesnt have all dependencies installed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113339
<ubotu> New bug: #113340 in evince (main) "evince menu item should be in more appropriate menu folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113340
<ubotu> New bug: #113341 in nautilus (main) "Old file names shown momentarily when renaming a file in Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113341
<ubotu> New bug: #113343 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in fread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113343
<ubotu> New bug: #113345 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113345
<ubotu> New bug: #113346 in leafnode (universe) "Please merge leafnode 1.11.6-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113346
<ubotu> New bug: #113347 in krb5-auth-dialog (universe) "RFE: optionally refresh AFS tokens too" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113347
<asac> pochu: where is PR_NewMonitor symbol from?
<asac> can you look?
<asac> probably its libnspr
<pochu> asac: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/PR_NewMonitor
<pochu> Categories: NSPR API
<pochu> so it seems it's nspr, yeah
<asac> right ... should be still there
<asac> let me look at bug
<pochu> btw this is happening since feisty, so it shouldn't be related with your latest changes in firefox
<pochu> sure :)
<asac> pochu: what libraries does lifarea link against?
<asac> try ldd against the binaries /libs shipped by lifearea
<pochu> asac: are you looking for something special?
<pochu> emilio@kiko:/usr/lib/liferea$ ldd libli* | grep nspr libnspr4.so.0d => /usr/lib/libnspr4.so.0d (0xb767c000)
<asac> hmmm
<asac> pochu: can you reproduce?
<pochu> asac: I could reproduce it some time ago with feisty, but not know
<ubotu> New bug: #113350 in tla-load-dirs (universe) "[svk-load-dirs]  "Unknown option: V" then "Bad file descriptor" exception" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113350
<pochu> asac: but gnomefreak has been able to reproduce it just a few minutes ago
<pochu> asac: look at #ubuntu-mozillateam :)
<asac> so did it ever worked?
<ubotu> New bug: #113351 in pyode (universe) "[Sync Request]  pyode 1.2.0-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113351
<asac> i mean if you say that you could reproduce some time ago it probably existed before we did the transition to nspr
<asac> nspr-source package that is
<asac> pochu: ^^
<pochu> asac: yes, it was failing during feisty, and still fails
<pochu> (not for me now, though)
<pochu> but yes, it was failing with the firefox-nspr too
<asac> ok ... so there is not a regression
<asac> how does lifearea set LD_LIBRARY_PATH in startscript?
<asac> actually the symbol should exist in libnspr
<asac> you can check that with
<asac> nm -D /usr/lib/libnspr4.so.0d
<asac> or -d??
<asac> pochu: ^^
<pochu> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<pochu> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<pochu> that's it
<ubotu> New bug: #113352 in firefox (main) "Crashes out of the blue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113352
<asac> pochu: if you set that LD_LIBRARY_PATH does it still find libnspr with ldd ?
<pochu> let me see :)
<asac> as another option maybe lifearae should use rpath instead of setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH to find the ffox libs
<asac> though this might not worki ... might no be feasible
<pochu> asac: I'm not sure how to do that ^, is this ok? :
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH ldd /usr/lib/liferea/lib* | grep nspr libnspr4.so.0d => /usr/lib/libnspr4.so.0d (0xb767b000)
* pochu thinks it isn't :(
<asac> have you looked if libnspr has that symbol?
<ubotu> New bug: #113353 in ndesk-dbus-glib (universe) "Please sync ndesk-dbus-glib 0.3-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113353
<ubotu> New bug: #113354 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in comphelper::OPropertySetAggregationHelper::getFastPropertyValue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113354
<ubotu> New bug: #113357 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in ContainerArea::mouseReleaseEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113357
<ubotu> New bug: #113355 in Ubuntu "artsd crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113355
<ubotu> New bug: #113356 in bmpx (universe) "BMPx no icons in Xubuntu menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113356
<ubotu> New bug: #113358 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-math missing in gnome-app-installer and not installed with OpenOffice Writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113358
<pochu> asac: how can I check it? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #113359 in stetic (universe) "Please sync stetic from Debian unstable" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113359
<ubotu> New bug: #113360 in cm-super (universe) "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113360
<ubotu> New bug: #113361 in wesnoth (universe) "Cannot switch language in Wesnoth " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113361
<ubotu> New bug: #113362 in lmodern (universe) "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113362
<ubotu> New bug: #113363 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  please sync package sauerbraten from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113363
<ubotu> New bug: #113365 in xpdf (universe) "New version (3.02) available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113365
<ubotu> New bug: #113366 in stopmotion (universe) "[apport]  stopmotion crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::fromLocal8Bit()crash when adding photos." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113366
<ubotu> New bug: #113367 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amulegui crashed with SIGSEGV in wxObject::UnRef()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113367
<ubotu> New bug: #113368 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "Proftpd 1.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.0.4) Standard Config File wrong (Typo) at section "RequireValidShells"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113368
<ubotu> New bug: #113369 in Ubuntu "feisty live cd ati mobility 9600 horizontal lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113369
<ubotu> New bug: #113370 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity lets you continue without selecting a bootable partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113370
<ubotu> New bug: #113371 in binutils (main) "[apport]  ld crashed with SIGSEGV in bfd_hash_traverse()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113371
<gissi> Guys, I have unassigned the ticket #110362, I tried to confirm it but couldn't. I'm a bug newbie, can someone pick it up?
<ubotu> New bug: #113372 in logwatch (universe) "new version of logwatch 7.3.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113372
<shwag> this should be an easy one to close if someone knows where to change the firefox application launching defaults... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/62430
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62430 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox doesn't do anything with .pls given on the command line" [Low,Confirmed] 
<shwag> needs to launch as   rhythmbox-client --play-uri=
<ubotu> New bug: #113375 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::AudioSubSystem::close()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113375
<ubotu> New bug: #113374 in feisty-wallpapers (main) "recompressing warty-final-ubuntu.png makes the file size smaller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113374
<asac> pochu: nm -D /usr/lib/libnspr4.so.0d
<ubotu> New bug: #113376 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113376
<asac> pochu: maybe its -d
<pochu> asac: emilio@kiko:~$ nm -D /usr/lib/libnspr4.so.0d | grep PR_NewMonitor
<pochu> 0001f8d0 T PR_NewMonitor
<pochu> so it's there, isn't it? :)
<pochu> asac: that might be the reason I can't reproduce it, do I ask the reporter to run that command?
<asac> pochu: do you open java sites?
<asac> e.g. feeds with java?
<pochu> asac: dunno, but I've tried with those the repoter says, and no probs
<asac> pochu: (man nm) ->  "T" The symbol is in the text (code) section.
<asac> so probably it should be there
<asac> pochu: at best ask reporter if ldd shows up libnspr
<asac> and where it points to
<asac> probably the old libnspr is not on his system anymore
<asac> and lifearea is still the old one
<asac> pochu: the bug in lifearea "was" that it didn't explicitly depend on libnspr
<pochu> asac: he has latest liferea (from yesterday)
<asac> as before the new nspr ... the build would not have automatically detect the libnspr dependency
<asac> ask him what ldd points to
<asac> i bet its the old libnspr
<pochu> ok, gonna do :)
<asac> which means he doesn't use the latest
<asac> ;)
<pochu> asac: thanks a lot!
<asac> pochu: let me know ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #113377 in gnome-utils (main) "no drop-down list for online dictionary Ubuntu 7-04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113377
<ubotu> New bug: #113378 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113378
<pochu> asac: sure thing! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #113379 in tamil-gtk2im (universe) "[Sync Request]  tamil-gtk2im 2.2-4.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113379
<ubotu> New bug: #113380 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113380
<ubotu> New bug: #113381 in tss (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync tss (0.8.1-2) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113381
<ubotu> New bug: #113382 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113382
<ubotu> New bug: #113383 in tgif (universe) "Feisty: TGIF saves zero byte XPM images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113383
<ubotu> New bug: #113385 in blender (universe) "[apport]  blender-bin crashed with signal 7 in drawview3dspace()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113385
<ubotu> New bug: #113386 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113386
<ubotu> New bug: #113384 in Ubuntu "perl clamtk and *** unhandled exception in callback:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113384
<pochu> asac: still around? I can't find any strange :/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/98725/comments/32
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98725 in liferea "[feisty]  liferea crash with undefined symbol PR_NewMonitor" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> asac: is this ok? /usr/bin/liferea-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: undefined symbol: PR_NewMonitor
<pochu> asac: shouldn't it look in /usr/lib/libnspr4.so ?
<ubotu> New bug: #113387 in nautilus (main) "Impossible to see other columns that the standards ones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113387
<ubotu> New bug: #113388 in Ubuntu "Logitech Mouse Causes Jerky Window Movement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113388
<ubotu> New bug: #113389 in Ubuntu "Matlab GUI does not work when "desktop effects" are activated in feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113389
<ubotu> New bug: #113390 in python-qt4 (main) "from PyQt4.Qt import * fails due to a packaging error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113390
<ubotu> New bug: #113393 in texlive-bin (main) "postinstall script: update-alternative: command not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113393
<ubotu> New bug: #113391 in firefox (main) "aparece un error diciendo que no se cerro correctamente" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113391
<ubotu> New bug: #113395 in xbvl (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync xbvl (2.2-5.3) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113395
<ubotu> New bug: #113398 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed after OS reboot automatically reload from Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113398
<ubotu> New bug: #113400 in evolution-data-server (main) "Unable to remove the package due to dependency changes in firefox / nspr4" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113400
<ubotu> New bug: #113399 in evolution (main) "evolution gpg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113399
<khermans> can someone quickly verify a problem in Gaim?
<khermans> Can anyone check this for me?  Gaim -> Accounts -> View -> Protocol -> (is SAMETIME/MEANWHILE listed?)
<khermans> Sametime/Meanwhile used to be in anadditional package for ubuntu, but now is supposedly merged into core
<khermans> yet i dont see it
<ubotu> New bug: #113401 in liferea (main) "Liferea doesnt run if dont find the localizated opml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113401
<blackskad> khermans: Sametime is in Gaim for me on Feisty (don't see meanwhile, but i guess it's the same?)
<khermans> blackskad, hrmm
<khermans> blackskad, i do not see it!
<blackskad> khermans: I don't have any special Gaim packages installed
<khermans> blackskad, me neither, but i did copy my ~/.gaim profile over from my old host
<khermans> interesting
<khermans> blackskad, i deleted it an retried
<khermans> no luck :-(
<khermans> no sametime plugin
<blackskad> I don't know a lot about gaim
<khermans> blackskad, can you do dpkg -l gaim ?
<khermans> here is my version
<khermans> 2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4
<blackskad> khermans: I've got the same version
<khermans> blackskad, thats weird
<jrib> I don't have those plugins either.  Well they aren't listed in the plugins menu, I also don't see "view protocol" anywhere
<khermans> even after aptitude reinstall, no luck
<khermans> blackskad, oh i am running amd64
<khermans> hrmm
<jrib> I'm on amd64 too
<khermans> oh heh
<blackskad> I'm running on an intel centrino
<khermans> so this is a bug then
<khermans> it workied in feisty on my 32-bit
<khermans> ill file it
<blackskad> I'm searching for a similar one
<blackskad> haven't found one yet :)
<khermans> me neither
<ubotu> New bug: #113403 in Ubuntu "Dosent know" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113403
<welshbyte> khermans: do you have libmeanwhile1 isntalled?
<khermans> welshbyte, let me check
<khermans> welshbyte, nope!
<khermans> welshbyte, shouldnt it be on by default?
<khermans> for gaim?
<jrib> gaim only suggests it
<blackskad> I have it :)
<welshbyte> the gaim package suggests it but doesn't depend on it
<khermans> interesting
<khermans> blackskad, did you explicitly install it?
<khermans> on 32-bit?
<welshbyte> so installing that might enable it
<blackskad> no, I haven't
<blackskad> I don't use sametime
<welshbyte> it's possible another package depends on it and brought it in
<khermans> welshbyte, ok that did the trick
<khermans> but it still smells like a bug
<khermans> why is it on by default in gaim (32-bit)
<welshbyte> i don't know if it is
<jrib> well kopete does depend on it, do you happen to have kopete installed welshbyte ?
<khermans> welshbyte, blackskad claims it to be
<khermans> and it was on my installation as well
<blackskad> no I don't use anything for instant messaging but Gaim
<khermans> eh, maybe no one will care
<welshbyte> jrib: no, but then i don't have sametime enabled in gaim either :) (on 32-bit)
<blackskad> so no kopete jere
<blackskad> *here
<jrib> welshbyte: oh, that was blackskad then, sorry :)
<khermans> alright, well that settles it
<khermans> :-)
<khermans> thx for input guys
<welshbyte> problem solved :)
<ubotu> New bug: #113404 in python-gammu (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync python-gammu (0.19-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113404
<khermans> someone may still get confused, cuz they search apt for sametime, when meanwhile is the lib
<welshbyte> feel free to file a bug
<khermans> yup
<blackskad> how can I search for the package that required libmeanwhile1 ?
<blackskad> I'd like to know :)
<welshbyte> blackskad: apt-cache rdepends libmeanwhile1
<welshbyte> no, wait
<welshbyte> that only works for dependencies :/
<blackskad> welshbytes: no your right
<blackskad> gaim depends on libmeanwhile for me
<welshbyte> does it say that in "apt-cache show gaim" or does it list it as Suggests: ?
<blackskad> it show it in the reverse dependencies from libmeanwhile, toghether with kopete
<blackskad> but in show gaim, it's in suggested
<khermans> ahh, so not for amd64 though?
<welshbyte> i mean try "apt-cache show gaim" because i think rdepends covers the suggests, reccommends and depends packages (although the man page only says dependencies)
<blackskad> it's in the suggests for gaim
<khermans> blackskad, can you paste output, hrmm
<khermans> weird that you have it installed
<welshbyte> yeah there you go
<blackskad> yeah, can't remember installing it
<khermans> ok, so it is the same for both arghcs
<blackskad> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<khermans> just somehow you got it installed
<khermans> ok then, no bug :-)
<blackskad> no bug then :)
<blackskad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19832/
<blackskad> output of "apt-cache show gaim"
<khermans> thx dude
<ubotu> New bug: #113406 in gnome-desktop (main) "gnome-background-properties crashes when tiling an image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113406
<ubotu> New bug: #113407 in gimp (main) "The program 'gimp-remote' received an X Window System error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113407
<Kmos> !info gnome-background-properties
<ubotu> Package gnome-background-properties does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> New bug: #113408 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113408
<ubotu> New bug: #113409 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113409
<khermans> if you agree, please confirm my bug report for gaim / libmeanwhile1
<khermans> it will post here momentariyl
<ubotu> New bug: #113410 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "netbeans install propeply but don't work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113410
<ubotu> New bug: #113411 in hotkey-setup (main) "Multimedia keys don't work on Toshiba A105-S4344" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113411
<ubotu> New bug: #113412 in gaim (main) "gaim should depend on libmeanwhile1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113412
<ubotu> New bug: #113413 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with NoSuchRevision in get_revision_graph_with_ghosts()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113413
<ubotu> New bug: #113414 in libgnomekbd (main) "the '|' key doesn't work in hebrew" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113414
<ubotu> New bug: #113415 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113415
<ubotu> New bug: #113416 in Ubuntu "Stopped while booting: "can't access tty: job control turned off"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113416
<ubotu> New bug: #113417 in bind9 (main) "[apport]  host crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113417
<ubotu> New bug: #113418 in Ubuntu "opera 9.20 launchpad lay-out problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113418
<ubotu> New bug: #113419 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in QtWengoPhone::setQtWsDirectory()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113419
<ubotu> New bug: #113420 in kdepim (main) "kgpg does not search on keyserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113420
<ubotu> New bug: #113421 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113421
<ubotu> New bug: #113422 in Ubuntu "crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113422
<ubotu> New bug: #113424 in apt (main) "apt-get and apt-cache  Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113424
<ubotu> New bug: #113425 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[apport]  emacs-snapshot-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113425
<ubotu> New bug: #113426 in mplayer (multiverse) "No video output when playing avi files in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113426
<ubotu> New bug: #111781 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111781
<ubotu> New bug: #113430 in unattended-upgrades (main) "update crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113430
<ubotu> New bug: #113431 in obexfs (universe) "obexfs incorrectly displays non-english characters in directory names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113431
<ubotu> New bug: #113428 in obexfs (universe) "obexfs cannot be unmounted by non-root user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113428
<bigon> je comprends plus mais maintenant ca marche :o
<bigon> sorry wrong channel :o
<ubotu> New bug: #113432 in Ubuntu "Unable to install Ubuntu 7.04, screen just freezes after entering setup and no progress is shown on the measuring bar below." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113432
<ubotu> New bug: #113433 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113433
<ubotu> New bug: #113434 in language-pack-cs (main) "Chyba pekladu v Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113434
<ubotu> New bug: #113435 in Ubuntu "cant boot hdb after installing ubuntu on hda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113435
<ubotu> New bug: #113437 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113437
<maashaven> Hello
<ubotu> New bug: #113438 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in GuideGrid::fillProgramRowInfos()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113438
<ubotu> New bug: #113440 in Ubuntu "Xfce-4 battery monitor using too much cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113440
<torkiano> hello all, is bug #113123 duplicate of #33214?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113123 in Ubuntu "Nvidia-glx and enemy territory brightness problem" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113123
<micahcowan> bug 33214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 33214 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver restores default color-correction settings" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33214
<micahcowan> torkiano, judging from the comments, I'd say yeah :)
<torkiano> thank you micahcowan, i'll mark it as duplicate
<ubotu> New bug: #113441 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113441
<ubotu> New bug: #113442 in Ubuntu "No sound with Asus Notebook A9Rp ATI IXP Chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113442
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-09
<ubotu> New bug: #113439 in kdebase (main) "Crash message display after a reboot of the desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113439
<ubotu> New bug: #113443 in rdesktop (main) "The language switching doesn't work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113443
<ubotu> New bug: #113444 in Ubuntu "Single & double quotes, tildys, etc. need to type twice." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113444
<ubotu> New bug: #113445 in gedit (main) "xxxxx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113445
<ubotu> New bug: #113446 in groach (universe) "groach doesn't appear to do anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113446
<ubotu> New bug: #113447 in lmms (universe) "[apport]  lmms crashed with SIGSEGV in pattern::mousePressEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113447
<ubotu> New bug: #113448 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113448
<ubotu> New bug: #113449 in courier (universe) "update from dapper to edgy, and to feisty fails on courier-base, courier-authlib related packages and isn't possible continue updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113449
<ubotu> New bug: #113450 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  konqueror crashed with SIGSEGV in KIO::DataSlave::dispatchNext()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113450
<ubotu> New bug: #113452 in kde-guidance (main) "unexpected crash after upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113452
<ubotu> New bug: #113453 in kxmame (multiverse) "kxmame doesn' t recognize rom files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113453
<ubotu> New bug: #113454 in freewheeling (universe) "[apport]  fweelin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113454
<ubotu> New bug: #113455 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113455
<ubotu> New bug: #113456 in koffice (main) "Dependencies for krita appear incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113456
<ubotu> New bug: #113457 in libwmf (main) "No WMF file conversion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113457
<ubotu> New bug: #113458 in Ubuntu "ubuntu, xubuntu, fluxbuntu newer than 5.10 lock up during install or startup of livecd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113458
<ubotu> New bug: #113459 in kmplayer (main) "Crashed after CTL Alt Backspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113459
<ubotu> New bug: #113460 in file (main) "segmentation fault in file command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113460
<ubotu> New bug: #113461 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome Power Manager should have option for not locking on suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113461
<ubotu> New bug: #113462 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in wxSizerItem::IsShown()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113462
<ubotu> New bug: #113463 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager has annoying on-screen display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113463
<ubotu> New bug: #113464 in rhythmbox (main) "iPod support should include writing/synchronization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113464
<ubotu> New bug: #113466 in Ubuntu "iPod doesn't unmount cleanly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113466
<ubotu> New bug: #113468 in libgimme-codec "Codec wizard prompts twice to install AAC codecs (dup-of: 97255)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113468
<ubotu> New bug: #113469 in libgimme-codec "libgimme-codec doesn't work for Rhythmbox/other players" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113469
<ubotu> New bug: #113471 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113471
<ubotu> New bug: #113472 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113472
<ubotu> New bug: #113473 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113473
<ubotu> New bug: #113474 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113474
<ubotu> New bug: #113475 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113475
<ubotu> New bug: #113477 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113477
<ubotu> New bug: #113476 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crash after clicking "PCI Devices"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113476
<ubotu> New bug: #113478 in xscreensaver (main) "XScreensaver: directory does not exist: "/usr/share/backgrounds"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113478
<ubotu> New bug: #113480 in Ubuntu "Programs using Launchpad open the wrong browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113480
<ubotu> New bug: #113481 in cdrkit (main) "[apport]  icedax crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113481
<ubotu> New bug: #113479 in drscheme (universe) "Please merge drscheme 360-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113479
<ubotu> New bug: #113482 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113482
<ubotu> New bug: #113483 in kdenetwork (main) "kpf fails to serve file names containing ~" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113483
<ubotu> New bug: #113484 in evolution (main) "extremely sluggish evolution performance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113484
<ubotu> New bug: #113485 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113485
<ubotu> New bug: #113486 in beryl-core (universe) "after change alpha in naultilus beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113486
<jgamio> I am reading Bug #113448 but is running Gutsy Gibbon. This shoulbe a bug besides Gutsy is not release ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113448 in openoffice.org "openoffice keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113448
<persia> jgamio: Bugs in unreleased versions are still bugs, but there is no promise to fix them soon.  I think that is probably related to bug #111940.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111940 in hunspell "libhunspell-1.1-0 1.1.5-6: Incompatible ABI change" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111940
<jgamio>  persia: ok ok thanks you
<micahcowan> jgamio, bugs against Gutsy can be very helpful. We want to catch as many bugs as possible before it /is/ a release, after all! :)  ...but integration bugs, etc, especially, are unlikely to be fixed until it's more mature.
<ubotu> New bug: #113487 in istanbul (universe) "Please backport istanbul for feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113487
<jgamio> micahcowan: ok but I think is too soon to collect information about  Gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #113488 in bibletime (universe) "Text gets excessively spaced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113488
<micahcowan> jgamio, really, depends on the nature of the bug. If there is a known bug in the program itself, it's never going to get fixed unless someone complains about it at some point. If it's related to that program's integration with the rest of the system, though, that may be a different thing. But if, say, vim were known to have some bug, I'd report it: it'd get reported eventually if someone else runs into it, and if they don't, it'd stil
<micahcowan> l be good to have it fixed before relase.
<micahcowan> *release
<jgamio> micahcowan: sure but is not beta yet
<jgamio> micahcowan: dont take me wrong.  I think is god collect the information but the bug word is strong in these stage
<micahcowan> jgamio, not IMO. A bug is a bug, regardless of whether it's pre-alpha, alpha, beta, or super-ultra-stable release. Gutsy, as a whole, should be expected to have problems; its individual components mainly came straight from Debian, with maybe some Ubuntu-specific patches added, and IMO they are absolutely supposed to work at this stage (with some exceptions).
<ubotu> New bug: #113489 in kvm (universe) "kvm 8896 Bus error when issued "savevm" command in a vm console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113489
<persia> jgamio: That's just definition.  Some trackers refer to "defects" or "enhancements", some to "issues".  LP calls them "bugs".
<jgamio> micahcowan: I dont want a flame is just a though
<micahcowan> gamio, I've never been flamed for it. I /have/ been gently informed that a particular area was known to be broken and was under active development, so bugs submitted against that particular component would probably have been fixed whether I report them or not, until they considered it stable. But this is a fairly rare state for the vast majority of packages.
<micahcowan> If you don't feel comfortable submitting bugs yourself against Gutsy, feel free to wait until closer to Beta. Just don't forget! It's better (for Ubuntu) to file bugs now that will end up getting fixed anyway, then to forget to file it later, and have a relatively important bug get through to release. :)
<jgamio> micahcowan: I am new and it is too much information to me for now . Dont confuse my words I want to help is just a idea ;)
<micahcowan> A good rule-of-thumb /might/ be (dunno), to leave most of the things that are essential (install automatically and of necessity) alone, as those will probably get fixed (especially if the issue is big); check to see who's paying attention when its some other package in main, and probably more-or-less feel free to submit bugs on universe :)
<micahcowan> jgamio, np. And, thanks for being willing to help out on bugs! :)
<micahcowan> We can sure use the help :p
<ubotu> New bug: #113491 in ubuntu-sounds (main) "Proposal: New startup and shutdown sounds for gusty gibbon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113491
<ubotu> New bug: #113492 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashed during light usage load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113492
<ubotu> New bug: #113493 in Ubuntu "Gnome weather report doesn't search for next location entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113493
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(pochu/#ubuntu-bugs) ryanpg: I suppose the gnome-control-center-dbgsym package from pitti's repository
<ryanpg> it's odd that there seems to be no gnome-theme-manager-dbgsym package
<ryanpg> searching for gnome-theme-manager in descriptions produces no result
<pochu> gnome-theme-manager is in gnome-control-center package
<ryanpg> oh... ok then your suggestion above makes sense to me pochu :)
<pochu> asac: re: bug 98725. It seems that he has the good libraries.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98725 in liferea "[feisty]  liferea crash with undefined symbol PR_NewMonitor" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98725
<pochu> ryanpg: emilio@kiko:~$ dpkg -L gnome-control-center | grep manager
<pochu> /usr/bin/gnome-theme-manager
<pochu> so at least in gutsy ;)
<ryanpg> whoah... running gutsy already?
<ryanpg> true in feisty too:
<ryanpg> root@ubuntu-laptop:/home/ryanpg# dpkg-query -S /usr/bin/gnome-theme-manager
<ryanpg> gnome-control-center: /usr/bin/gnome-theme-manager
<ubotu> New bug: #113644 in Ubuntu "there has been no sound since fresh install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113644
<ubotu> New bug: #113643 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "screen problem on Intel 965 (i810) driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113643
<ryanpg> next question: why might apport _not_ be catching these crashes? how can I confirm apport is even running/working?
<ryanpg> I don't see anything like apport running in my current gnome session
<ubotu> New bug: #113642 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty i386]  OpenOffice.org-BASE form and query assistant do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113642
<ubotu> New bug: #113645 in Ubuntu "IPW3945 using Network-Manager disconnects often" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113645
<LoneShadow> Mithrandir: hi, have a question about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/32171
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32171 in casper "Patch to allow LiveCD cloop to be used directly from Qemu" [Medium,Fix released] 
<Mithrandir> shoot?
<LoneShadow> aah cool you are here :D
<LoneShadow> was Qemu supposed to be packaged inside the livecd ?
<Mithrandir> on the phone, but otherwise yes
<Mithrandir> no
<LoneShadow> I am trying to use qemu to load a livecd image a usb stick, its not going well. Tried it with deamon-tools mounted virtual cdrom
<LoneShadow> that also fails
<LoneShadow> so question 1) can I use qemu to load a livecd from windows without booting, not an iso file
<Mithrandir> you probably want to talk to sladen about it, since he was the one who tested.
<LoneShadow> aah ok
<LoneShadow> question 2) is perstitent going to be supported on feisty livecd?
<Mithrandir> it's broken due to a bug, unfortunately
<LoneShadow> is there a patch I could use to remaster the livecd ?
<ubotu> New bug: #113647 in regexxer (universe) "merge regexxer 0.9 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113647
<LoneShadow> Mithrandir: thanks, will check sladen
<LoneShadow> with*
<ubotu> New bug: #113649 in evince (main) "evince : viewing a PS file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113649
<ryanpg> how do I "enable" apporot
<ryanpg> ubotu, apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #113651 in update-manager (main) "Crash in den upgrade tool from Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113651
<ubotu> New bug: #113652 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte still doesn't handle spaces properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113652
<ryanpg> sigh... I don't think my kernel is setup for apport
<ryanpg> rebooting
<ubotu> New bug: #113653 in sim (universe) "sim: New version available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113653
<ubotu> New bug: #113654 in firefox (main) "http://www.chutneymary.com/critics.htm causes unresponsiveness in firefox, cpu usage goes to 100 percent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113654
<ubotu> New bug: #113655 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in XSetClipMask()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113655
<tuxmaniac> Can I reject this bug #112268 ? Its invalid IMO
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112268 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu Bounties page not found?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112268
<ubotu> New bug: #113656 in nautilus (main) "some drives don't eject in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113656
<ubotu> New bug: #113658 in update-manager (main) "When apt-cacher is used, Update-Manger fails (not #78673 duplicate)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113658
<ubotu> New bug: #113657 in Ubuntu "DVD/CD burner issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113657
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: If you reject it, tell them where they should report the problem...
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, Its not a bug right? And such webpage not accesible to be reported to ?
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: It's not an Ubuntu bug that is correct, but the polite thing to do would be to direct them in the correct direction.
<ScottK> The idea is not to leave them with a sour taste in their mouth for having taken the trouble to report it.
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, I agree.
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, where to we redirect such issues generally? to the LP team?
<ubotu> New bug: #113659 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with PathNotChild in relpath()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113659
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: I don't know.  I suspect if you look at the ubuntu.com web site, you will find a report problems here link.
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, ok thanks
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: If you don't find it, I expect bdmurray1 will know.
<ubotu> New bug: #113661 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn 7.04: Audio and Video crash with  every audio\video program " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113661
<ubotu> New bug: #113662 in gcj-4.1 (main) "[apport]  gij-4.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in _Jv_InterpMethod::run()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113662
<ubotu> New bug: #113663 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113663
<ubotu> New bug: #113664 in gcompris (main) "Gcompris game / suite closed without warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113664
<ryanpg> how in the world can this many bugs every get the attention of developers? I can only imagine the massively overwhelming flow of empty bug reports if dell starts shipping ubuntu on any scale. Yikes! :_
<ryanpg> it'd be cool if a crash automated the installation of debugging symbols
<ScottK> ryanpg: More people volunteer for Ubuntu Bugsquad.
<ryanpg> hmm... that'd be cool, if along with the increase in users came an increase in volunteerism
<ScottK> ryanpg: Are you in bugsquad?
<ryanpg> I don't think it would be directly proportionate though
<ryanpg> ScottK, nope, is the "helpingwithbugs" link in the topic the place to start?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Welcome and thanks for helping.
<ryanpg> this link is the one actually https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa
<ubotu> New bug: #113666 in dpkg (main) "Synaptic or other package manager on Ubuntu crashes after it launches." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113666
<ScottK> ryanpg: You start with bugsquad and then graduate to ubuntu-qa once you've a proven track record with triaging.
<ryanpg> reading how to triage now
<ScottK> ryanpg: Great.
<ubotu> New bug: #113668 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113668
<ubotu> New bug: #113669 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  - gconf-cleaner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113669
<ubotu> New bug: #113670 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113670
<ubotu> New bug: #113671 in Ubuntu "NVIDIA restricted driver blocks wireless-pci NICs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113671
<ubotu> New bug: #113673 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate() (dup-of: 86794)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113673
<ubotu> New bug: #113674 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113674
<ubotu> New bug: #113675 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  kbilliards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113675
<ubotu> New bug: #113677 in eyed3 (main) "[MoM Sync]  please sync eyed3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113677
<ubotu> New bug: #113678 in enemylines3 (universe) "[apport]  enemylines3 crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113678
<ubotu> New bug: #113679 in Ubuntu "xorg freezes when running openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113679
<ubotu> New bug: #113680 in Ubuntu "USB mass storage (ata hard disk) does not get mounted automatically when hotplugged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113680
<ubotu> New bug: #113681 in abntex (universe) "Wrong bibliography with inbook in abntex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113681
<ubotu> New bug: #113682 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Edgy->Feisty failed on samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_i386.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113682
<ubotu> New bug: #113683 in firefox (main) "hovering over splitter widget sets incorrect cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113683
<ubotu> New bug: #113685 in apache2 (main) "keepalive between apache2 and ie6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113685
<kbrooks> bug 113691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113691 in Ubuntu "lexmark x2470 not supported on ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113691
<kbrooks> anyone willing to take a stab at the bug?
<ScottK> Fixing or triaging?
<kbrooks> triaging
<ubotu> New bug: #113686 in nautilus (main) "bad duration in nautilus properties of a mp3 file encoded in VBR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113686
<ubotu> New bug: #113687 in gnome-control-center (main) "[Feisty] gnome-keyboard-properties crashes with segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113687
<kbrooks> (i filed it)
* ScottK will look
<ubotu> New bug: #113689 in pgadmin3 (universe) "[apport]  pgadmin3 crashed with SIGSEGV in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113689
<ubotu> New bug: #113691 in Ubuntu "lexmark x2470 not supported on ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113691
<ubotu> New bug: #113690 in adesklets (universe) "WBCPU applet cannot be used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113690
<ScottK> kbrooks: You aren't going to like the answer.  Bottom line is Lexmark support for Linux is non-existent.  No Linux distro supports that printer because the drivers don't exist.  See bug 113691 for details.  HP, BTW, has excellent Linux support.  My HP 3380 all-in-one has complete print, fax, and scanning support out of the box on Feisty.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113691 in Ubuntu "lexmark x2470 not supported on ubuntu" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113691
<ScottK> Sorry I don't have better news.
<kbrooks> ScottK, haha. umm
<kbrooks> ScottK, i plugged it in, ran the cups add tool
<kbrooks> ScottK, and it pops up.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Does it do anything?
<kbrooks> ScottK, at first, printing a test page works. but a few seconds later, the job stops.
<ScottK> Hmm.  OK.  Then that's better than anyone I found on Google did.
<kbrooks> ScottK, also
<kbrooks> ScottK, minute please.
<ScottK> OK
<kbrooks> ScottK, seems like a bad driver selection. but i will keep experimenting. a large chunk of drivers arre recommended
<ScottK> What I'd suggest then is go to linuxprinting.org and file a report with those details.  Then post on their forums and ask for help.  The printing system is not especially Ubuntu unique, so you'd probalby have better luck at a printer specific site like that.  If you get it figured out, come and unreject the but and add details of how to get it working.
<ScottK> Once you get details of what went wrong, it might turn out to be something we can do something about.
<ScottK> kbrooks: It probably is a bad driver selection.  My guess is that there is no non-bad driver, but you might get one to work.
<ubotu> New bug: #113693 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox should provide more music radio stations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113693
<ubotu> New bug: #113694 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113694
<ubotu> New bug: #113695 in kde-systemsettings (main) "no admin privlegeds in Monitor Settings (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113695
<ubotu> New bug: #113696 in ivtv (multiverse) "merge ivtv 0.10 .1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113696
<ubotu> New bug: #113697 in Ubuntu "fd0 is not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113697
<ubotu> New bug: #113698 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113698
<ubotu> New bug: #113699 in kxmame (multiverse) "kxmame package wrongly conflicts with xmame-x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113699
<Markus1> I don't get it. If someone wants to file a small feature request, should he use the bug tracker with a "feature request: " in front of the title, or should he create a blueprint?
<pochu> Markus1: if it's small, a bug should be enough
<Markus1> Thanks pochu!
<pochu> yw
<ubotu> New bug: #110712 in Ubuntu "VPNC Connection Drops after 60 Seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110712
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-10
<ubotu> New bug: #113700 in vnc (main) "very slow local desktop with VNC server on and no VNC connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113700
<ubotu> New bug: #113701 in predict (universe) "[apport]  predict crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113701
<ubotu> New bug: #113702 in xaralx (multiverse) "xara + skype crashes on closing xara" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113702
<ubotu> New bug: #113704 in update-manager (main) "Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113704
<txwikinger> Anybody here that can give me advise for triage?
<ubotu> New bug: #113706 in wine (universe) "automatic .exe filetype association when installing wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113706
<deniz_ogu1> Hi dear friends. I'm a relatively new bug triager. Want to learn something: Bug #9068. It is confirmed. Importance: Medium. Not assigned to anybody. Has 10 duplicates. First reported almost one and a half year ago. Is it normal? If its confirmed with 10 duplicates shouldn't we expect it to be assigned to someone and either to be tried to be solved or announced to be stayed as it is?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 9068 in xorg "Serial mice are not autodetected" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/9068
<micahcowan> deniz_ogu1, It's not particularly abnormal... A lot depends on the severity of the bug.
<micahcowan> And, since bug fixing for many things is volunteer-led, there is often no one to whom such bugs should be officially assigned. :(
<micahcowan> Given that this is an xorg bug, chances are there is a /team/ to whom it may be appropriate to assign this, but if that's the case, the team also probably actively monitors bugs on those packages.
<micahcowan> Chances are, that serial mice detection is not considered a crucial enough bug for people to prioritize over other work. :/
<micahcowan> There are way, way more bugs than fixers, and it's not too uncommon for a bug to kind of sit around for some time. We try to minimize that by getting bugs to where they need to be (mainly, by ensuring that they are at least assigned to the right package), but beyond that... we need more folks! :)
<robitaille> The Ubuntu X SWAT team is one of the subscriber of that bug.  So the Ubuntu X team is following that bug.
<micahcowan> That's about all one could ask for, then.
<deniz_ogu1> micahcowan: 1.5 years after after initial report. Means almost 3 Ubuntu versions. If its not fixed yet it means it won't be fixed. And such things should be assigned to professionals more than volunteers I think. Anyway... so system works such. thank you for answering.
<micahcowan> deniz_ogu1, yes, it's far from ideal... but without many more developers, it can't really be helped. One way to significantly improve a bug's chances of being fixed, is make sure to report it and track it upstream, when appropriate. In this way, we can increase the number of resources available to "develop for Ubuntu" :)  ...I'm assuming this is a bug upstream as well, so that'd apply here.
<micahcowan> In any large operation, though, there are always some low-priority bugs that just never get fixed. :/ Sometimes they're not all that low-priority, but that's the way of things...
<ubotu> New bug: #113708 in Ubuntu "cannot use yahoo mail beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113708
<micahcowan> deniz_ogu1, looking closer at the bug, though, I note that the fix looks fairly straightforward. It is kind of a shame that no fix has been put in place :/
<deniz_ogu1> micahcowan: Not for arguing but to express my feelings: That particular bug may be upstream relater but may not be as well because many distros using the same upstream things recognize serial mice. What's more, sending everytnig to upstream is not suitable. There was a very recent example of it. A bug related with, there's a crash when you try to open the terminal in xubuntu. Some friends send it to upstream xfce. In their bugzilla, they said this
* micahcowan waits for rest of sentence :)
<micahcowan> I agree that this one (upon closer inspection) may not be an upstream bug. Also, I neglected to stress that it is always important to first verify that it is/could strongly be an upstream bug before blindly submitting a bug to them. Asking about it on whatever mailing list/forum can be productive when in doubt, though.
<deniz_ogu1> micahcowan: What we say are not in conflict. I just wanted to ask if... Anyway... Thanks. We'll do all! :-)
<micahcowan> deniz_ogu1, Oh, I agree. I didn't think we were arguing, either.  What did you want to ask? Also, you didn't finish your comment above, and I'm curious how the rest of it goes :)
<deniz_ogu1> I come face to face with lets say 3 or 4 bugs in the recent days having similar problems. I'm planning to write a report on this situation to the friend telling about bug triaging during Open Week. This problem seems to be something else than triaging etc. Yes, we are in short of coders. But I feel that this proslem is not 100 % related with it. I'll write my observations.
<ubotu> New bug: #113709 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client installs incorrect sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113709
<ubotu> New bug: #113710 in Ubuntu "HAL fails to initialize on startup.  hald takes all CPU." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113710
<ubotu> New bug: #113711 in Ubuntu "xine-based apps don't load any subtitles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113711
<micahcowan> deniz_ogu1, Well, I know that, personally (I am a bug fixer as well as triager), being an unpaid worker, I work exclusively on bugs that intrigue me or pique my interest. That tends to be things that are either (1) related to packages I really care about, (2) affect something I myself have experienced and would love to see changed, or (3) I either believe I could fix straightforwardly, or have an interest in learning how to fix the bu
<micahcowan> g. I imagine that this is true for most of the unpaid bug fixers out there, which would definitely cause severe clustering, as far as which bugs get fixed goes. I don't really see how this could be resolved easily, as (being a volunteer), I'm not particularly motivated to go hunt down the obscure bugs that I know are going to be a pain-in-the-butt to fix, or that don't affect me at all. :/
<deniz_ogu1> micahcowan: You are absolutly right for the volunteers and from your personal front. But lets have some mercy: xubuntu, a distro for low end machines ir some way doesn't recognize serial mice. 1.5 years and nobody says something. Even, "No, we won't fix it" will be an answer as well. The other, xubuntu has no proper working *terminal* at the moment and its send to upstream and tpey say that its not their job etc. Even if its related with upbtream 
<micahcowan> When you say at the moment, do you mean 7.04?
<deniz_ogu1> sure.
<ubotu> New bug: #113713 in Ubuntu "lvm snapshot on top of md raid 1 causes nearly 100% cpu usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113713
<deniz_ogu1> feisty.
<deniz_ogu1> let me check the bug number.
<micahcowan> Ouch. Was there /no one/ actually testing xubuntu during beta, then?
<deniz_ogu1> micahcowan: Bug #91849. Has 4 duplicates. Confirmed. There are also complains in Forums. Sent to upstream. Upstream says its not their job. Result: A Linux distro without terminal! Most probably mentality works like this: Everybody knows how to install another terminal tool. And its importance is "unknown"! Is it a serous manner? What I expect: The leading guys/girls say something/solve pnoblem, at least say something there in the bug area about w
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce4-terminal "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<micahcowan> deniz_ogu1, well, the importance of a vast majority of bugs are never set to anything other than "unknown", as only qa and developers are authorized to change them. But this would seem to indicate that no developers have looked at the bug much :/
<micahcowan> I'd agree that it's an important bug. The xfce developer makes some good points, though, as to why the bug is not xfce's. Upstream for this bug would seem to be xorg.
<deniz_ogu1> L feel the same way. And apart from individual bugs, this is a problem.
<micahcowan> If support is really a serious issue for xubuntu, it may be time to consider no longer producing it, if we can't keep it to a minimal standard of quality :(
<deniz_ogu1> but xubuntu is a very good product. and the world need it.
<micahcowan> Why wasn't it ever brought up in any of the development discussion forums, though (or was it)? I would've thought that this would qualify as a show-stopper, for Feisty...
<deniz_ogu1> We should solve the problems. We will, I belive.
<deniz_ogu1> And remember: That serial mice thing was not related with xubuntu in particular, ubuntu in general. But I mentioned xubuntu under that topic, for its expected xubuntu give the best service to low end machines.
<ubotu> New bug: #113715 in Ubuntu "Partition tool in installer refreshes unnecessarily " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113715
<micahcowan> deniz_ogu1, agreed. But Xubuntu Feisty should never have been released officially under these circumstances, seems to me. If it wasn't worth holding up the other *buntus, then at least it should have been considered to postpone Xubuntu's next "official" release until such a time as it was basically functional?
<deniz_ogu1> Anyway, I took your time. We'll solve all these problem. Believe me. We will. :-)
<micahcowan> deniz_ogu1, yes: but I think the difference in audience is in significant. Considering ubuntu exclusively, I'd probably consider the serial thing a "low" priority bug, whereas in Xubuntu I'd probably consider it "medium" to "high". The xfce4-terminal/xorg thing would probably be a "critical".
<micahcowan> deniz_ogu1, :)
<deniz_ogu1> micahcowan: What can I say? Lets solve suchp issues as a community.
<micahcowan> You didn't take anything I didn't give. :)
<deniz_ogu1> micahcowan: Nice to meet you and thanks for inspiring me.
<TeTeT> I'm currently browsing the documentation for bughelper, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/getting-started, can anyone enlighten me on which URL to use for sftp access to the repo?
<micahcowan> You're welcome, and thanks for sharing. Also and especially, thank you for taking the "let's solve such issues as a community" attitude, instead of the all-too-common, and somewhat understandable but completely unaddressable, "that's broken? Wow, ubuntu suxors" approach. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #113716 in gxine (main) "gxine kills X server and causes blank screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113716
<ubotu> New bug: #113718 in ubiquity (main) "Odd selection of Australian cities to choose timezone from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113718
<ubotu> New bug: #113719 in ubiquity (main) "Edubuntu Feisty Desktop CD install doesn't install the education suite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113719
<ubotu> New bug: #113720 in Ubuntu "launchpad: cancel joining ubuntu members team create error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113720
<ubotu> New bug: #113721 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Multi_key sequence forLatin capital U with macron" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113721
<ubotu> New bug: #113724 in exaile (universe) "Main window location at startup is not proper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113724
<ubotu> New bug: #113725 in squirrelmail (universe) "Cross site scripting in HTML filter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113725
<ubotu> New bug: #113726 in network-manager (main) "network-manager does not add routes for VPN connections" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113726
<ubotu> New bug: #113727 in kde-guidance (main) "p[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113727
<ubotu> New bug: #113728 in revelation (universe) "Cannot export to xhtml/css" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113728
<ubotu> New bug: #113729 in kde-guidance (main) "Crash on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113729
<ubotu> New bug: #113730 in linux-meta (main) "piix module locking computer when cd in drive. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113730
<ubotu> New bug: #113732 in libsigc++-1.2 (universe) "Headers aren't correct in the -dev version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113732
<ubotu> New bug: #113733 in Ubuntu "mouse pointer gets crazy!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113733
<ubotu> New bug: #113734 in update-manager (main) "system will not update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113734
<ubotu> New bug: #113735 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113735
<ubotu> New bug: #113736 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113736
<ubotu> New bug: #113737 in kde-guidance (main) "crashes automatic on start LiveDVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113737
<ubotu> New bug: #113742 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Compiz textures get lost (glDeleteTextures problem) [patch] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113742
<persia> Does anyone know where I would file a bug about patches.ubuntu.com?
<ubotu> New bug: #113743 in gnome-panel (main) "after new update the screen is only 800x600 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113743
<ubotu> New bug: #113744 in gnomad2 (universe) "[apport]  gnomad2 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113744
<ubotu> New bug: #113745 in adept (main) "[apport]  adept_notifier crashed with signal 7 in debTranslationsIndex::FindInCache()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113745
<ubotu> New bug: #113746 in nautilus (main) "Small bug when removing a pattern in the Backgrounds and Emblems window." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113746
<ubotu> New bug: #113747 in bzip2 (main) "[apport]  bzip2 crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113747
<ubotu> New bug: #113749 in gnome-games (main) "utf-8 problem in Golf game of AisleRiot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113749
<ubotu> New bug: #113750 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  xfce4-time-out-plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113750
<ubotu> New bug: #113751 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113751
<ubotu> New bug: #113753 in signing-party (universe) "Please stop depending on mailx (or recommend nullmailer instead of exim4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113753
<ubotu> New bug: #113754 in Ubuntu "xserver crashes when amarok wants to popup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113754
<ubotu> New bug: #113755 in acpi-support (main) "pccard network interface is lost on resume (+ fix)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113755
<ubotu> New bug: #113756 in gs-common (main) "Please sync gs-common (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113756
<ubotu> New bug: #113758 in scribus-ng (universe) "Please merge scribus-ng 1.3.4.dfsg~cvs20070427-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113758
<ubotu> New bug: #113759 in bzip2 (main) "[apport]  bzip2 crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113759
<ubotu> New bug: #113760 in openoffice.org (main) "ooo crashes with MS Office document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113760
<ubotu> New bug: #113762 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113762
<ubotu> New bug: #113761 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel Oops in pktcdvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113761
<ubotu> New bug: #113763 in qgis (universe) "Crash qgis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113763
<ubotu> New bug: #113764 in Ubuntu "no sound on ATI SB450 HDA Audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113764
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #113757 in Ubuntu "no update capabilities " [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113757
<thekorn> hola dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn - comment a va?
<thekorn> ca va bien
<dholbach> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #113767 in imagemagick (main) "[apport]  identify crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113767
<ubotu> New bug: #113768 in apt (main) "Errors during apt-get upgrade of Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113768
<ubotu> New bug: #113769 in network-manager (main) "n-m gets confused about static interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113769
<ubotu> New bug: #113770 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "can't select a table that precedes a (numbered) heading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113770
<ubotu> New bug: #113771 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113771
<ubotu> New bug: #113772 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113772
<ubotu> New bug: #113773 in cupsys (main) "Cupsys has created 4.6 gb of log files in my /var/log/cups " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113773
<ubotu> New bug: #113774 in logcheck (main) "dhcpd "(<no client hardware address>)" error is harmless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113774
<ubotu> New bug: #113775 in emma (universe) "[apport]  Emma crashed with ValueError in n).get_text()))()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113775
<ubotu> New bug: #113776 in network-manager (main) "DNS entries mismatch and loss when switching from network (resolv.conf not updated)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113776
<ubotu> New bug: #113777 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113777
<ubotu> New bug: #113778 in hostname (main) "Changing hostname using "hostname" breaks sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113778
<Hobbsee> bug 113753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113753 in signing-party "Please stop depending on mailx (or recommend nullmailer instead of exim4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113753
<masterbuilder> Hello
<masterbuilder> I'm a newbie
<masterbuilder> I have a problem with my notebook
<masterbuilder> after some minutes it shuts down because of "critical temperature reached"
<masterbuilder> can somebody help me?
<masterbuilder> somebody here?
<ubotu> New bug: #113780 in usplash (main) "Depends on usplash-theme-debian, but it is not present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113780
<persia> masterbuilder: You may get better support in #ubuntu.
<BugMaN> masterbuilder: join #ubuntu
<crimsun> masterbuilder: please narrow your search using http://preview.tinyurl.com/3c3ybu
<ubotu> New bug: #113781 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  grecipe-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113781
<ubotu> New bug: #113782 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113782
<ubotu> New bug: #113783 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113783
<masterbuilder> thanks bye!
<ubotu> New bug: #113784 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gscanpdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113784
<ubotu> New bug: #113785 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Screenlets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113785
<ubotu> New bug: #113786 in apt (main) "/etc/cron.daily/apt fails to autoclean (fix included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113786
<ubotu> New bug: #113787 in ndisgtk (universe) "[apport]  ndisgtk crashed with AttributeError in get_driver_list()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113787
<kbrooks> bug 113691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113691 in Ubuntu "lexmark x2470 not supported on ubuntu" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113691
<ubotu> New bug: #113788 in gimp (main) "Gimp quits when "save as" dialog opens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113788
<ubotu> New bug: #113789 in kdeaddons (main) "servicemenue convert images has problems with dots in pathnames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113789
<ubotu> New bug: #113790 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Encrypted USB is owned by root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113790
<ubotu> New bug: #113791 in glibc (main) "ftello64 not working with large files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113791
<ubotu> New bug: #113793 in Ubuntu "error in terminal after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113793
<ubotu> New bug: #113794 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113794
<greg> So I've been using Kubuntu for a while now and whenever I encounter a problem or a bug I've written it down but now I have a pile of them and I'm not sure how to go about reporting them.  How do I decide where to put them?
<gnomefreak> !bugs | greg
<ubotu> greg: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<greg> Is this a decent bug report or did I not give enough information? Its bug #113799.  I'm new to this.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113799 in Ubuntu "Default soundcard changed on hard poweroff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113799
<Arby> greg: can you reproduce it easily?
<Arby> also it would be good to give more details on what soundcards you have.
<Arby> greg: you should specify what make/model of computer you have as well.
<greg> I can give more details on the soundcards.
<greg> I couldn't find any way of fixing it other than disabling the on board sound in the BIOS which would make reproducing it hard.
<Arby> so it doesn't happen everytime you do a hard reboot?
<Arby> if you leave the onboard sound enabled
<greg> You mean it doesn't switch back to the original default?
<greg> No, it doesn't.
<greg> After the original switch it stayed with the on board sound.
<ubotu> New bug: #113798 in Ubuntu "NoteEdit Crashes upon startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113798
<ubotu> New bug: #113799 in Ubuntu "Default soundcard changed on hard poweroff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113799
<Arby> OK well just give some more specs on your hardware for now.
<greg> Just add them as comments in the bug report?
<Arby> yes
<greg> Just soundcard and motherboard type and the type of onboard sound okay, you think?
<Arby> it's a good start
<greg> Okay.  Thanks.
<Arby> if you have a particular brand/model of computer that would also be useful to know
<greg> Its from parts.
<Arby> OK
<Arby> not relevant then
<greg> Took me a long while to figure out why the sound stopped working as I hadn't changed anything.
<Arby> if you could reproduce it then have a look in /var/log and check the various logs
<Arby> dmesg, syslog, boot etc
<greg> I don't really know what I'd be looking for...
<Arby> then just attch them to the bug report
<Arby> and let someone who does know have a look :)
<greg> Would anything relevant still be in the logs a bunch of reboots later?
<Arby> probably not
<Arby> that's why you'd need to reproduce it
<Arby> anyway, that'll do for now
<Arby> thanks for taking the time to report it :)
<greg> Thanks for giving me a hand.  I've got a whole list of them to report.  I've written down all the problems I've had since I started using Ubuntu.
<Arby> greg: no problem
<Arby> have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Arby> and related links
<Arby> it'll help you know what is good information to give for different types of bug
<Arby> log files are always good
<Arby> ask here if you don't know which ones are relevant
<ubotu> New bug: #113800 in totem (main) "Don't play avi files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113800
<greg> Okay.  I'll have a go at reproducing that bug again later and see what I can find...you said dmesg, syslog and boot?
<Arby> the first two yes, have a look at boot and see if you see any mention of your sound card
<Arby> I'm not so sure about that one
<greg> I'm going to go for a bit to do a few reboots.  I'll add what I find, if anything, to the report.  Cheers.
<Arby> good luck :)
<ubotu> New bug: #113801 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client insists on messing with /opt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113801
<ubotu> New bug: #113802 in amarok (main) "amarok crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113802
<ubotu> New bug: #113803 in python-scientific (universe) "Python-netcdf crashes in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113803
<ubotu> New bug: #113795 in Ubuntu "Gim crash report virus" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113795
<ubotu> New bug: #113804 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  shadow_bevel.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113804
<ubotu> New bug: #113805 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  whirlpinch.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113805
<ubotu> New bug: #113806 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  sphere.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113806
<ubotu> New bug: #113807 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  gimpcons.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113807
<ubotu> New bug: #113808 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in KIPC::sendMessageAll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113808
<ubotu> New bug: #113810 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113810
<ubotu> New bug: #113811 in firefox (main) "Firefox tab-switching hotkeys don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113811
<ubotu> New bug: #113812 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kdm crashed with SIGSEGV in XSetAuthorization()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113812
<bddebian> Boo
<ScottK> bah
<ubotu> New bug: #113815 in xorg-server (main) "x freezes sporadically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113815
<ubotu> New bug: #113816 in Ubuntu "wlan0 device not ready - can't set essid -workaround" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113816
<ubotu> New bug: #113817 in knetworkmanager (main) "knm does not list all accesspoints with similar essid " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113817
<ubotu> New bug: #113818 in mplayer (multiverse) "MPlayer is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113818
<ubotu> New bug: #113819 in wine (universe) "wine sun-java5 sun-java6 firefox netbeans crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113819
<ubotu> New bug: #113820 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  pdbbrowse.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113820
<ubotu> New bug: #113821 in ltsp (main) "nbdswapd leaves stale processes and swapfiles behind on the ltsp server" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113821
<ubotu> New bug: #113822 in Ubuntu "info-splats when mousing over menus How 2 kill off?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113822
<ubotu> New bug: #113824 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113824
<ubotu> New bug: #113826 in thunderbird (main) "save as horribly broken in latest thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113826
<ubotu> New bug: #113828 in italc (universe) "Show demo on edubuntu(Ltsp)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113828
<ubotu> New bug: #113830 in Ubuntu "Logitech USB headset workaround failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113830
<ubotu> New bug: #113831 in gnome-gv (universe) "eats up all of system's memory with certain eps file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113831
<ubotu> New bug: #113833 in splashy (universe) "splashy crashed when I run "splashy test"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113833
<ubotu> New bug: #113836 in mozilla-bonobo (universe) "crashes trying to load a .doc file from web page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113836
<ubotu> New bug: #113837 in php5 (main) "SOAP module crashes php" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113837
<psusi> bdmurray: hi there... I'm trying to get fixed up so I can set the priority of bugs on the dmraid package, being a member of ubuntu-dmraid... could you help me out?
<bdmurray> psusi: probably.  have you done much bug triaging?
<psusi> bdmurray: depends on how you define much... I've been doing some lately, and fixing quite a few bugs... I've been added to the ubuntu-dmraid group which is a bug contact for the dmraid package as it is something of a field of expertise
<psusi> and of course, I have read the triaging wiki
<ubotu> New bug: #113839 in gtk2-engines-xfce (main) "Please sync gtk2-engines-xfce (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113839
<bdmurray> psusi: could you make a list of a few of your best ones?
<psusi> hrm... sure...
<bdmurray> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #113841 in xsane (main) "xsane copy setup is as clear as mud" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113841
<ubotu> New bug: #113842 in upgrade-system (universe) "error in upgrade Breezy to Dapper - no section distro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113842
<ubotu> New bug: #113843 in xaralx (multiverse) "[apport]  xarasvgfilter crashed with SIGSEGV in wcslen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113843
<ubotu> New bug: #113840 in obexserver (universe) "dependency not resolved: libopenobex-1.0-0 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113840
<psusi> bugs #60894, #24692, #112402, #68294
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60894 in reiserfsprogs "mkfs.reiserfs creates an unmountable file system" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60894
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 24692 in Ubuntu "Amd64 ubuntu build hogs memory due to badly built libs" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24692
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112402 in dmraid "Fasttrack Promise not recognized: "No RAID disks"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112402
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68294 in dmraid "Please backport dmraid to edgy - works in feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68294
<psusi> that last one I think should be changed to high priority as it is a severe problem, even if only for a few...
<ubotu> New bug: #113844 in gnome-panel (main) "cube not working after open the desktop effects." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113844
<bdmurray> psusi: is there a reason 112402 is still assigned to you?
<psusi> hrm.... is there a reason to unassign it?
<bdmurray> assignment indicates that you are working on it to a degree and the patch looks complete right?
<a7p> hi everyone, I want to write a bugreport for gajim - but I do not know how to write the "--verbose" output into a file ... it's not written to stdout, nor to stderr - henche not forwardable via 2> or > ... but it get's displayed in the terminal.
<bdmurray> a7p: try piping it to tee
<ubotu> New bug: #113845 in Ubuntu "Unlock keychain invisible when desktop effects are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113845
<a7p> $ gajim --verbose | less shows less first, but then starts writing messages onto the screen which are not scrollable  ... - ctrl-c quits gajim and then shows me an empty less.
<psusi> bdmurray: ?
<a7p> bddebian, tee I allready tried ... does not work ...
<bdmurray> psusi: Is there still more work for you to do on that bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #113846 in adept (main) "Adept notifier with pinning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113846
<psusi> bdmurray: I don't think so... fix is released
<bdmurray> for 112402?
<psusi> err, fix uploaded.... waiting sponsor to upload
<psusi> oops... I forgot to change the status... it shouldn't be needs info
<ubotu> New bug: #113847 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113847
<psusi> there we go.. fix committed... waiting sponsor upload, then will go to fix released
<bdmurray> psusi: okay, cool
<bdmurray> Thanks for helping out and welcome to the QA team.
<psusi> cool... thanks....
<bdmurray> take care, I'm off for the night
<psusi> hrm.... where'd that bug fix I did to defrag go?  hrm...
<ubotu> New bug: #113851 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113851
<ubotu> New bug: #113852 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Minbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113852
<ubotu> New bug: #113854 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113854
<ubotu> New bug: #113855 in wammu (universe) "wammu will not start.  I've tried installing everything it says is required, but it crashes and crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113855
<ubotu> New bug: #113856 in k9copy (universe) "K9copy has encountered an error on authorizing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113856
<ubotu> New bug: #113857 in gnome-applets (main) "Trash Panel Applet should behave more consistent and sane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113857
<ubotu> New bug: #113858 in totem (main) "toten gloon display freezes after changing timing control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113858
<ubotu> New bug: #113859 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "(graphics-related?) lockup in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113859
<ubotu> New bug: #113860 in k9copy (universe) "K9copy has encountered an error on authorizing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113860
<ubotu> New bug: #113862 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Volume and quality problems with ICH6 audio cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113862
<ubotu> New bug: #113863 in iptables (main) "iptables command lack support for CLUSTERIP target" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113863
<ubotu> New bug: #113864 in sbackup (universe) "Display password in cleartext" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113864
<ubotu> New bug: #113865 in xmotd (universe) "MOTD crashes upon starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113865
<ubotu> New bug: #113866 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113866
<ubotu> New bug: #113867 in f-spot (main) "Filename changed when uploading images  to Picasaweb" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113867
<ubotu> New bug: #113869 in Ubuntu "Desktop Affects option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113869
<ubotu> New bug: #113870 in octave2.1-forge (universe) "feisty, package octave-forge2.1: missing sparse.oct" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113870
<ubotu> New bug: #113871 in gnomebaker (universe) "[feisty]  Gnomebaker crashes when trying to burn a CD iso image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113871
<ubotu> New bug: #113872 in xen-tools (universe) "merge xen-tools 3.2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113872
<ubotu> New bug: #113873 in samba (main) "[apport]  net crashed with SIGSEGV in run_rpc_command() (dup-of: 112824)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113873
<ubotu> New bug: #113875 in Ubuntu "cannot play vp6 video in totem/gstreamer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113875
<ubotu> New bug: #113876 in gmpc (universe) "HTML tag "<b>" instead of "</b>" in "Song information" window (French version)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113876
<ubotu> New bug: #113874 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113874
<ubotu> New bug: #113878 in gnome-terminal (main) "Display glitch with transparent backgroud" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113878
<ubotu> New bug: #113879 in qemu (universe) "[apport]  qemu crashed with SIGSEGV after trying to boot kernel without specifiying root device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113879
<ubotu> New bug: #113880 in amarok (main) "sound not heard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113880
<ubotu> New bug: #113881 in gdm (main) "When change user start sound repeat all the time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113881
<ubotu> New bug: #113882 in konversation (main) "9th time konversation had segatefault crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113882
<ubotu> New bug: #113883 in Ubuntu "Update Manager Crashes on loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113883
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #99473
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99473 in ubuntu-docs "Wrong reference in keeping-safe document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99473
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #99463
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99463 in ubuntu-docs "Wrong reference to a button in add-applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99463
<pochu> !info gnome-doc-utils stable
<ubotu> gnome-doc-utils: a collection of documentation utilities for the Gnome project. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-3 (stable), package size 168 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<pochu> !info gnome-doc-utils oldstable
<ubotu> gnome-doc-utils: a collection of documentation utilities for the Gnome project. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 183 kB, installed size 2812 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #113884 in Ubuntu "Thermal trip points too low" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113884
<ubotu> New bug: #113885 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Wrong resolution detected in DVI (and not in VGA)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113885
<ubotu> New bug: #113886 in mime-support (main) "Office 2007 mime types" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113886
<ubotu> New bug: #113887 in apparmor (universe) "appamor module conflicts with other module "capabilty"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113887
<ubotu> New bug: #113888 in azureus (universe) "merge azureus azureus-2.5.0.0+0 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113888
<ubotu> New bug: #113889 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu needs the Liberation Fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113889
<ubotu> New bug: #113890 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113890
<ubotu> New bug: #113891 in libqalculate (universe) "qalculate makes mistakes in factoring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113891
<ubotu> New bug: #113892 in Ubuntu "Terratec EWX 24/96 soundcard not working after installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113892
<ubotu> New bug: #113893 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113893
<ubotu> New bug: #113894 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113894
<ubotu> New bug: #113895 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113895
<ubotu> New bug: #113896 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice base unixodbc "Invalid cursor state"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113896
<ubotu> New bug: #113898 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113898
<ubotu> New bug: #113897 in blender (universe) "Blender probably doesn't use some OpenGL extensions" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113897
<ubotu> New bug: #113900 in Ubuntu "Thin Client Manager locks up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113900
<ubotu> New bug: #113902 in gajim (universe) "No reconnect upon disconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113902
<ubotu> New bug: #113903 in upgrade-system (universe) "can't update from 6.06 to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113903
<ubotu> New bug: #113904 in Ubuntu "install ubuntu on pc hp dv4000 display problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113904
<ubotu> New bug: #113905 in Ubuntu "Asus F3JC and suspend to ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113905
<ubotu> New bug: #113906 in kdepim (main) "Kontakt crashes in kmail imap after few minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113906
<ubotu> New bug: #113907 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113907
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-11
<ubotu> New bug: #113908 in libkarma (universe) "merge libkarma 0.0.6 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113908
<ubotu> New bug: #113909 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  LenMus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113909
<ubotu> New bug: #113910 in gs-esp (main) "opening a file created by inkscape, which appears totally broken to me" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113910
<ubotu> New bug: #113124 in php5 (main) "php5 crashed on executing a script (using pear::soap)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113124
<Markus1> Where do I file translation requests for translations, who aren't available in rosetta? For example gaims/pidgins away messages? They aren't part of the gaim rosetta package.
<ubotu> New bug: #113911 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu can't make me french toast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113911
<ubotu> New bug: #113912 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird closes suddenly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113912
<ubotu> New bug: #113913 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113913
<harrisony> bdmurray, ping
<ubotu> New bug: #113914 in kdebase (main) "konsole doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113914
<ubotu> New bug: #113915 in kdenetwork (main) "Network operations within most KDE apps hangs randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113915
<ubotu> New bug: #113916 in gnome-terminal (main) "can't type password for sudo command in terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113916
<ubotu> New bug: #113917 in Ubuntu "firefox tab closes with no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113917
<ubotu> New bug: #113918 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113918
<ubotu> New bug: #113919 in Ubuntu "fsck crashes checking external FAT drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113919
<ubotu> New bug: #113921 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV - Trying to Direct Connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113921
<ubotu> New bug: #113924 in Ubuntu "Default firefox homepage shows wrong version in Edubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113924
<ubotu> New bug: #113925 in kernel-package (main) "warning about modules directory responds incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113925
<ubotu> New bug: #113926 in Ubuntu "acpi critical thermal zone call poweroff insteand of suspend to disk or ram, results in lost of work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113926
<ubotu> New bug: #113927 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113927
<ubotu> New bug: #113928 in gurlchecker (universe) "Please sync gurlchecker (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113928
<ubotu> New bug: #113929 in f-spot (main) "'Copy Photos To' setting in camera dialog has no effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113929
<ubotu> New bug: #113930 in ubiquity (main) "Hard Disk installation failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113930
<ubotu> New bug: #113931 in cowbell (universe) "Cowbell fails to launch with various Mono errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113931
<poningru> anyone alive?
<poningru> just installed feisty on a work machine
<poningru> it has xeon procs
<harrisony> rawr, you could say im alive
<poningru> it didnt have the module p4-clockmod modprobed by default
<poningru> cant find the bug for it
<poningru> harrisony: just trying to find the bug for it before I actually file it
<harrisony> poningru, go file it and ill have a look later and if i see it ill mark as a dupe, you could search p4-clockmod
<poningru> hehe thanks
<poningru> hmm will file from work tomorrow
<ubotu> New bug: #113932 in mdadm (main) "Feisty doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113932
<ubotu> New bug: #113933 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Changing desktop icons in desktop preferences doesn't update properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113933
<ubotu> New bug: #113934 in kmplayer (main) "After restart computer, receive this problem." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113934
<ubotu> New bug: #113936 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending() (dup-of: 96138)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113936
<ubotu> New bug: #113937 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 6.06 Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113937
<ubotu> New bug: #113938 in amarok (main) "amarok crashed on program startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113938
<ubotu> New bug: #113940 in nautilus (main) "nautilus search in shared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113940
<ubotu> New bug: #113941 in wstools (universe) "Please remove wstools 0.4.8d-2 from gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113941
<ubotu> New bug: #113942 in nautilus (main) "progress bar inaccurate when copying over network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113942
<bdmurray> harrisony: pong
<harrisony> bdmurray, do you remeber when i joined ubuntu-qa and you then said ping me (you) when i get some more experience triaging bugs, well this is that ping
<bdmurray> harrisony: cool, can you mail me with your bugs?
<aman> hi everyone
<aman> plz help
<aman> i want to install SmartLink 56k modem on ubuntu for Dial-up connection
<ubotu> New bug: #113944 in Ubuntu "Session crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113944
<ubotu> New bug: #113945 in poppler (main) "poppler is broken for some pdf-forms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113945
<persia> aman: For that sort of thing, you'd do best to check in #ubuntu, search the forums, or use answers.launchpad.net.  I suspect that the information available from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190728 may be useful.  THis is really a bug coordination channel.
<harrisony> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~harrisony
<persia> harrisony: Pick 5 good ones, where the triage is done, and email each link.  That way he won't look at the ones still outstanding, and you'll have a better chance.
<harrisony> hmmm
<harrisony> good ones eh? hah
<persia> harrisony: Ones where you did a good job with triage & user coordination.
<bdmurray> harrisony: it would be helpful if you could e-mail be 5 as I am at UDS right now
<harrisony> oh ok
<harrisony> bdmurray, whats your email?
<bdmurray> brian @ ubuntu.com
<harrisony> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #113946 in ddccontrol (universe) "gddccontrol doesn't display my monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113946
<ubotu> New bug: #113947 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gstreamer-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113947
<ubotu> New bug: #113948 in www-sql (universe) "[apport]  package www-mysql failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113948
<ubotu> New bug: #113949 in scim (main) "scim-gtk2-immodule is conflicted by libgtk2.0-0 in gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113949
<ubotu> New bug: #113950 in firefox (main) "pb avec mozilla, s'est ferm tout seul!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113950
<ubotu> New bug: #113951 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer.real crashed with AttributeError in HandleArgs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113951
<ubotu> New bug: #113952 in trigger (universe) "[apport]  trigger crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113952
<ubotu> New bug: #113953 in Ubuntu "Installed localizations for firefox do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113953
<ubotu> New bug: #113956 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gstreamer-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_pad_get_caps_unlocked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113956
<ubotu> New bug: #113954 in tinyerp-server (universe) "tinyERp does not work with Python2.5 due to changes in SimpleXMLRPCServer.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113954
<ubotu> New bug: #113955 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113955
<ubotu> New bug: #113957 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer.real crashed with AttributeError in HandleArgs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113957
<DarkMageZ> slomo, hey. did your patch from gnome bugzilla 420079 hit the feisty packages?
<harrisony> !bug gnome 420079
<ubotu> Gnome bug 420079 in gst-plugins-base "[audioconvert]  Uses biased rounding which results in distortions" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420079
<slomo> DarkMageZ: nope, not _so_ important... it is in no release of plugins-base yet
<slomo> DarkMageZ: why?
<DarkMageZ> slomo, ah. k. cause the rhythmbox dev's think my issue is related to it. so i'm going to test the patch now.
<slomo> DarkMageZ: what's your issue? unless you have golden ears or use a depth of 8 bits or below i doubt you hear a difference
<DarkMageZ> excess crackling with audioconvert.
<DarkMageZ> !bug gnome 436192
<ubotu> Gnome bug 436192 in playback "Some tracks have cracking" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436192
<slomo> DarkMageZ: when it plays fine with gst-launch it must be something different
<slomo> playbin adds audioconverts too
<DarkMageZ> hmm
<slomo> so there's no bigger difference between rhythmbox and gst-launch playbin from the gstreamer side
<slomo> interesting
<DarkMageZ> in rhythmbox svn they've added audioconvert in there somewhere. when we stripped out the changed code. it started working
<slomo> maybe your machine is too slow? ;)
<slomo> whatever... i have to leave now... if it worked for you or you found another solution please tell me :)
<DarkMageZ> hmm, if an amd athlon xp 2100 with 768mb ddr can't handle playing audio under linux. then linux must be bloated.
<slomo> bbl
<slomo> that should be fine
<ubotu> New bug: #113959 in notecase (universe) "help file is unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113959
<ubotu> New bug: #113961 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113961
<slomo> DarkMageZ: the pipeline that playbin in general creates is "src ! decodebin ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! audioconvert ! sink" so that shouldn't really matter
<slomo> DarkMageZ: not sure why they add a audioconvert at the beginning of their sink *shrug*
<DarkMageZ> meh, i'll know for certain once this finishes compiling
<slomo> :)
<slomo> does lowering your volume with alsamixer or something help btw?
<ubotu> New bug: #113960 in pastebinit "Test" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113960
<kiko> https://help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadMessageRationale
<kiko> enjoy
<ubotu> New bug: #113962 in epiphany (universe) "drag text to tabs space = perform google search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113962
<slomo> DarkMageZ: whatever... if you get to talk to the rhythmbox guys again tell them that their audioconvert in the sink pipeline is useless
<ubotu> New bug: #113964 in apt-mirror (universe) "mirror.list defaults to edgy on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113964
<ubotu> New bug: #113967 in firefox (main) "Version 2.0.0.3+3-0ubuntu3 causes any Eclipse version to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113967
<ubotu> New bug: #113968 in Ubuntu "no sound in xubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113968
<ubotu> New bug: #113969 in Ubuntu "mythtv backend and video manager crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113969
<ubotu> New bug: #113970 in glchess (universe) "takes to long to open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113970
<ubotu> New bug: #113971 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113971
<ubotu> New bug: #113972 in ktorrent (main) "wrong link in .deb summary" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113972
<ubotu> New bug: #113973 in tzdata (main) "update to 2007f data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113973
<ubotu> New bug: #113975 in Ubuntu "umount segfaults for JFS partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113975
<ubotu> New bug: #113976 in acroread (multiverse) "PPKLite plugin is unable to initialize under AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113976
<ubotu> New bug: #113977 in subversion (main) "Screen updating bug in psvn after Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113977
<ubotu> New bug: #113978 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "VLAN interface on top of a Bridge Interface " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113978
<ubotu> New bug: #113979 in totem (main) "Movie recorded with recordmydesktop won't play back" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113979
<ubotu> New bug: #113980 in inkscape (main) "Color picker returns nonsense" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113980
<ubotu> New bug: #113981 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGFPE in SalDisplay::Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113981
<ubotu> New bug: #113982 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QMapPrivate<QString, QSettingsGroup>::end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113982
<ubotu> New bug: #113983 in compiz (main) "resizing a terminal does not show columns/rows." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113983
<ubotu> New bug: #113984 in fillets-ng (universe) "Please sync fillets-ng (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113984
<ubotu> New bug: #113985 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113985
<ubotu> New bug: #113986 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Nautilus-sendto has problems with archive types" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113986
<ubotu> New bug: #113987 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113987
<ubotu> New bug: #113988 in at (main) "Package 'at' is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113988
<ubotu> New bug: #113989 in diffmon (universe) "setup problem with diffmon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113989
<ubotu> New bug: #113991 in module-assistant (universe) "Wacom Kernel Source refuses to build on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113991
<ubotu> New bug: #113992 in xorg (main) "Driver refuses to match my display's resolution or accepta modline to suit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113992
<ubotu> New bug: #113994 in amarok (main) "Amarok crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113994
<ubotu> New bug: #113995 in amarok (main) "Amarok crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113995
<ubotu> New bug: #113996 in kdeutils (main) "ARK CRASH WHEN CLOSING  AFTER i MOVED THE ARCHIVE SOURCE " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113996
<ubotu> New bug: #113998 in kdeutils (main) "ArkCrash while creating new gz archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113998
<ubotu> New bug: #113999 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager applet crashes when VPN connect fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113999
<ubotu> New bug: #114001 in koffice (main) "krita_crash_while_pasting_image_as_on_monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114001
<ubotu> New bug: #114002 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114002
<ubotu> New bug: #114004 in kdenetwork (main) "kgetcrash after pausing a download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114004
<ubotu> New bug: #113997 in kdeutils (main) "ArkCrash while extaracting RAR archive " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113997
<ubotu> New bug: #114000 in ivman (universe) "merge ivman 0.6.14 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114000
<ubotu> New bug: #114005 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114005
<ubotu> New bug: #114006 in ldapscripts (universe) "Dependancies may be too rigid." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114006
<ubotu> New bug: #114007 in qtdmm (universe) "merge qtdmm-0.8.8 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114007
<ubotu> New bug: #114008 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent crashes periodically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114008
<ubotu> New bug: #114009 in egroupware (universe) "Documentation different from in-application instructions." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114009
<ubotu> New bug: #114010 in ppp (main) "pppd logs incorrect traffic stats" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114010
<ubotu> New bug: #114012 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sk98lin network driver missing pci ids" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114012
<ubotu> New bug: #114011 in speedcrunch (main) "Please sync speedcrunch (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114011
<ubotu> New bug: #114013 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114013
<robertj> on resume, my laptop shows a black background, the cursor is present, and the area where the cursor starts has some corrupted graphics, what package do I need to file the bug against?
<ScottK> What king of video?
<ScottK> robertj: ?
<robertj> ScottK: NVidia from restricted drivers
<robertj> log http://pastebin.ca/482757
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> robertj: This is only on resume, right?
<ScottK> DId you notice the vbetools segfault in there?
<robertj> ScottK: only on resume
<robertj> ScottK: now that you mention it...
<robertj> didn't notice the segfaults the first time
<ScottK> I'd file against vbetool and attach that to the bug.  Be sure to include the exact details on your video card and the driver you were using.  Also if you were using anything like compiz or beryl.
* ScottK doesn't have nvidia, but assumes segfaults are bad.
<ScottK> robertj: Are you good to go now?
<robertj> ScottK: thanks, I feel better but I wouldn't classify it as good to go after looking at the number of similar bugs already potsed
<ScottK> Good to go as in good to proceed with your bug filing or commenting.  Did you need more help?
<robertj> no, thank you very much
<robertj> but #114015
<robertj> bug #114015
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114015 in vbetool "vbetool crashes error 6 on resume with nvidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114015
<ScottK> robertj: Looks good.  Thanks for reporting it.
<ubotu> New bug: #114014 in apt-move (universe) "merge apt-move 4.2.27 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114014
<ubotu> New bug: #114015 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashes error 6 on resume with nvidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114015
<ubotu> New bug: #114017 in cupsys (main) "cups fails to print multiple >140Mb files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114017
<ubotu> New bug: #114018 in wammu (universe) "Gnome Bluetooth not found by Wammu under Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114018
<ubotu> New bug: #114019 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sky2 driver "tx timeout" with large uploads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114019
<ubotu> New bug: #114021 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114021
<ubotu> New bug: #114022 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114022
<ubotu> New bug: #114023 in sobby (universe) "autosave file not used when restoring from backup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114023
<ubotu> New bug: #114024 in Ubuntu "window creation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114024
<ubotu> New bug: #114025 in wine (universe) "Problem with wine preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114025
<ubotu> New bug: #114026 in audacity (universe) "Edgy: audacity cannot be installed, broken package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114026
<ubotu> New bug: #114020 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114020
<ubotu> New bug: #114027 in briquolo (universe) "Please merge briquolo 0.5.6-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114027
<ubotu> New bug: #114028 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114028
<ubotu> New bug: #114029 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114029
<ubotu> New bug: #114030 in remctl (universe) "merge remctl-2.7 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114030
<persia> Is anyone currently running edgy?
<restless_rb> persia : running it "headless" on a server
<persia> restless_rb: If it's not a sensitive production server, could you please see if audacity can be installed?  It can be immediately purged, and not executed, but I'm curious if bug 114026 is a local config issue or a repository issue.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114026 in audacity "Edgy: audacity cannot be installed, broken package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114026
<restless_rb> persia : The problem is it will pull all the x things and kde or gtk libs in. So i can't help you here. I'm sorry.
<persia> restless_rb: No worries.  I'll set up a vm.  I was just lazy :)  Thanks anyway.
<restless_rb> persia: Maybe you can use a chroot. Worked good for me
<ubotu> New bug: #114032 in glibc (main) "valgrind finds "Invalid read of size 4" in dlopen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114032
<ubotu> New bug: #114033 in Ubuntu "system freezes on log-in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114033
<restless_rb> persia : You could also try to ask in #ubuntu there is more traffic.
<persia> restless_rb: Sometimes too much traffic :)  Anyway, debootstrap just finished.
<restless_rb> persia : The hard part comes if you install ubuntu-desktop (if you are on a not so big line)
<persia> restless_rb: I'm 6ms from the mirror @ 100MHz.  No worries :)
<restless_rb> persia did you create your own mirro with apt-mirror?
<ubotu> New bug: #114035 in gaim (main) "Gaim and XML messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114035
<persia> restless_rb: No.  I live in Tokyo, which has prefecture-wide eithernet infrastructure.
<restless_rb> Double luck: 1. Being in Tokio, 2. Having this infrastructe.
<restless_rb> persia: Double luck: 1. Being in Tokio, 2. Having this infrastructe.
<ubotu> New bug: #114037 in gnome-terminal (main) "Unable to download ugrades due to Skype error message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114037
<ubotu> New bug: #114039 in network-manager (main) "Tries to connect to unplugged wired network" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114039
<ubotu> New bug: #114040 in gnome-games (main) "[apport]  package gnome-games failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114040
<ubotu> New bug: #114036 in bash (main) "[apport]  bash crashed with SIGSEGV in kill() [test bug] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114036
<ubotu> New bug: #114038 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QGList::findRef()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114038
<ubotu> New bug: #114041 in qgo (universe) "Install fails to add menu item to Gnome Games Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114041
<ubotu> New bug: #114042 in bomberclone (universe) "Install fails to add menu item to Gnome Games Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114042
<ubotu> New bug: #114043 in matchbox-window-manager (universe) "Please sync matchbox-window-manager 1.2-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114043
<ubotu> New bug: #114044 in phpmyadmin (universe) "PHPMyAdmin will not run on 64bit without php5-mcrypt, forgotten requirement?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114044
<ubotu> New bug: #114048 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114048
<ubotu> New bug: #114049 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114049
<jerome_> hello all, i'm new at bug triaging and i have some problems with bug #113771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113771 in kdelibs "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113771
<jerome_> the reporter says that it only happened once
<jerome_> and the retraced stacktrace only contains one line : #0  0xb7ca4a25 in ?? ()
<jerome_> shall i reject this bug ?
<rbrunhuber> jerome_ : whats the current state?
<jerome_> i marked it has needs info
<jerome_> there is also a core dump but i don't know if this is enough to confirm the bug
<rbrunhuber> jerome_ : so write a nice comment if the problem occured again and if there is additional info and let it go in needs info. If no info is added in about 1 month reject it.
<jerome_> ok thank you for your help!
<rbrunhuber> jerome_ : The policy is to be nice. And ubuntu considers rejecting a bug too fast as rude. So ask for more info and if no info is added reject it later.
<jerome_> ok
<rbrunhuber> jerome_ : there a wiki entries about bug triaging and there a "standard answers". but i have no links handy now.
<jerome_> yes i've already read it
<jerome_> but this bug was getting me confused :)
<ubotu> New bug: #114051 in Ubuntu "no way to disable same notification messages, no unified system for managing notifications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114051
<rbrunhuber> jerome_: I'd like to see such bugs rejected too. But consider this to be a first time bugreporter. If his bug gets rejected, he'll probably never reports a bug again.
<jsgotangco> what bug are we talking about
<jerome_> yeah i can understand that
<jerome_> that's why i came here to ask :)
<rbrunhuber> jerome_ : I was even disappointed because "my" first bug was not even confirmed after a month.
<rbrunhuber> jsgotangco: bug 113771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113771 in kdelibs "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113771
<jerome_> that's why i joined bugsquad : many bugs are 1 year old and have no reply, so i want to do my part of the job
<jsgotangco> its apport
<jsgotangco> its an automated bug report
<rbrunhuber> jsgotangco : yes partly, but someone at least click twice or so to report the bug.
<rbrunhuber> jerome_, jsgotangco : we would have won a lot i all bugs that got no love for a long time would have been kicked out so why bother about new bugs. May they be manually entered or automically.
<ubotu> New bug: #114053 in alsa-driver (main) "snd_hda_intel (alc883 chipset) does not perform jack sense" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114053
<jsgotangco> rbrunhuber: well its pretty safe to close very very old bugs with no response
<rbrunhuber> jsgotangco : thats right but someone has to do it.
<jsgotangco> sure that's what we do with xorg bugs
<jsgotangco> ;-)
<jsgotangco> i don't look at all bugs, i'll go crazy
<jsgotangco> so i go to specific apps
<jsgotangco> apport generated bugs can be hairy to handle for now and its really an issue because it just doubled all the bugs
<jsgotangco> but its something being worked upon
<rbrunhuber> jsgotangco : me too. but this can mean that some bugs drop through all the "sieves" because nobody cares specifically about them
<jsgotangco> we can't do much about it
<rbrunhuber> jsgotangco : AFAIK this bugs should expire
<jsgotangco> there are more bug reporters than bug squashers
<jerome_> and with apport a lot of people are asking support in their bug reports
<jsgotangco> like i said its pretty safe to reject bugs that have no response for a long time
<jerome_> which i a pretty mess to deal with :)
<rbrunhuber> jsgotangco : if a bug is rejected can it be reopened?
<jerome_> *is
<jsgotangco> its easier to re-open a rejected bug after getting feedback rather than waiting for bugs to stagnate because we're waiting for feedback
<jerome_> yes it's easy to reopen
<jerome_> just change status to unconfirmed or needs info
<jsgotangco> yes
<jerome_> my prefered bugs are the ones like bug #114054
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114054 in beryl-core "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114054
<jerome_> bug description : i dont remember + apports infos
<rbrunhuber> at least there is a lot of info attached.
<jerome_> sure but the comment is nice
<rbrunhuber> It is very common to get bug reports that say: "Something did something very bad and this must be fixed urgently". If you try to contact the reporter he/she is on vacation.
<ubotu> New bug: #114054 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114054
<pochu> jsgotangco: welcome to the ISO testing team!
* jsgotangco bows
<pochu> jsgotangco: feel free to join us in #ubuntu-iso :)
<ubotu> New bug: #114055 in hal (main) "Hal update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114055
<ubotu> New bug: #114057 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in e_memchunk_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114057
<ubotu> New bug: #114058 in hplip (main) "[apport]  hpfax crashed with IOError in stderr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114058
<etank> im new to the bug triage thing. would https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/114051 be considered a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/31102
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 31102 in gnome-panel "Can't disable tooltips" [Low,Confirmed] 
<etank> i dont want to mark it wrong if it isnt a duplicate
<ubotu> New bug: #114059 in gnuplot (universe) "gnuplot crashes, reporting segfault during a fit of data (of a lot of data)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114059
<ubotu> New bug: #114061 in gtk+2.0 (main) "valgrind reports leak of memory even in simple gtk programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114061
<ubotu> New bug: #114062 in alsa-utils (main) "[apport]  asoundconf crashed with IndexError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114062
<ubotu> New bug: #114064 in gnome-nettool (main) "djurkovic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114064
<ubotu> New bug: #114065 in Ubuntu "Mouse goes in... numlock gets stuck" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114065
<ubotu> New bug: #114067 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel 2.6.22-1-xen does not boot as Dom0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114067
<ubotu> New bug: #114069 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114069
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #53975 in ubuntu-website "Search function needed for the whole of help.ubuntu.com (dup-of: 76244)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53975
<ubotu> New bug: #114070 in kftpgrabber (universe) "Crash when cancel connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114070
<ubotu> New bug: #114071 in epiphany-browser (main) "Favicon extension doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114071
<ubotu> New bug: #114072 in evms (main) "EVMS SNAPSHOTS didn't work with Kernel 2.6.19 or higher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114072
<ubotu> New bug: #114074 in tar (main) "tar fails with "input/output" error (SCSI Tape Deck)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114074
<ubotu> New bug: #114075 in strigi (universe) "[apport]  strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114075
<ubotu> New bug: #114076 in gnome-terminal (main) "E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114076
<ubotu> New bug: #114077 in Ubuntu "can't load http://www.saddi.com/software/flup/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114077
<ubotu> New bug: #114078 in Ubuntu "Hellanzb major bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114078
<ubotu> New bug: #114079 in gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (universe) "GstFFMpegCsp: subclass did not specify output size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114079
<ubotu> New bug: #114080 in i810switch (universe) "Image is jamed on external screen with Intel i810 video chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114080
<ubotu> New bug: #114081 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DVD-RAM writer disappeared after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114081
<ubotu> New bug: #114082 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114082
<ubotu> New bug: #114083 in metacity (main) "Windows don't stay maximized after being hidden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114083
<ubotu> New bug: #114084 in Ubuntu "IRDA doesn't work if power suply connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114084
<ubotu> New bug: #114085 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114085
<ubotu> New bug: #114086 in vmware-player (multiverse) "After remove .desktop is not deleted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114086
<ubotu> New bug: #114088 in beagle (main) "When called from shortcut, beagle-search doesn't get focus properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114088
<ubotu> New bug: #114090 in mailman (main) "mailman documentation missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114090
<ubotu> New bug: #114091 in Ubuntu "kwin crashes in Kubuntu 7.04 (KDE v3.5.6)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114091
<ubotu> New bug: #114092 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114092
<ubotu> New bug: #114093 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114093
<ubotu> New bug: #114094 in evolution (main) "hardcoded paths in settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114094
<ubotu> New bug: #114096 in acpi (main) "Feisty: cannot hibernate nor suspend (worked fine in Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114096
<ubotu> New bug: #114097 in Ubuntu "'Filesystem' is no longer list of places for Search For File and Nautilus search " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114097
<ubotu> New bug: #114098 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114098
<ubotu> New bug: #114099 in Ubuntu "No sound to USB speakers (Logitech V20)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114099
<ubotu> New bug: #114100 in Ubuntu "Live-cd crashed my internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114100
<ubotu> New bug: #114101 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114101
<ubotu> New bug: #114103 in Ubuntu "kde crash during mythtv-setup running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114103
<ubotu> New bug: #114105 in Ubuntu "[apport]  hpssd.py crashed with NameError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114105
<ubotu> New bug: #114107 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsshell crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114107
<ubotu> New bug: #114108 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-dictionary crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114108
<ubotu> New bug: #114109 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gimp-shop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114109
<ubotu> New bug: #114111 in firefox (main) "Bookmarks spacing on smart bookmarks add on doesn't work in ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114111
<ubotu> New bug: #114112 in spamass-milter (universe) "[apport]  package spamass-milter failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114112
<ubotu> New bug: #114113 in hal (main) "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114113
<ubotu> New bug: #114114 in coreutils (main) "[apport]  dd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114114
<ubotu> New bug: #114115 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114115
<ubotu> New bug: #114116 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Enable CONFIG_TIMER_STATS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114116
<ubotu> New bug: #114118 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Disable CONFIG_IRQBALANCE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114118
<ubotu> New bug: #114119 in gnome-control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-background-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in XSetClipMask()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114119
<ubotu> New bug: #114121 in dpkg (main) "Package managers won't work: The package PACKAGE needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114121
<ubotu> New bug: #114123 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114123
<ubotu> New bug: #114124 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu 7.04 xserver crashes when launching terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114124
<ubotu> New bug: #114125 in Ubuntu "Copy/Paste malfunction in openoffice draw in xubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114125
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-12
<ubotu> New bug: #114126 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114126
<ubotu> New bug: #114127 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl: Display bugs near mouse pointer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114127
<ubotu> New bug: #114129 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes suddenly and frequently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114129
<ubotu> New bug: #114130 in Ubuntu "Eclipse-CDT doesn't have Eclipse as a dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114130
<ubotu> New bug: #114136 in cryptsetup (universe) "merge cryptsetup-1.0.4+svn29 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114136
<ubotu> New bug: #114137 in thuban (universe) "New version Request - Thuban to 1.2.0-1 (from Debian Unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114137
<ubotu> New bug: #114141 in Ubuntu "Rhythmbox uses lots of CPU when sharing via DAAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114141
<ubotu> New bug: #114143 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114143
<ubotu> New bug: #114144 in eric (universe) "Eric inserts strange chars into text if Ctrl+S is pressed for a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114144
<ubotu> New bug: #114145 in firefox (main) "Netgear MA401 wireless PCMCIA card insurted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114145
<ubotu> New bug: #114146 in Ubuntu "Mediamate : apt script fails to configure correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114146
<ubotu> New bug: #114147 in mediamate (universe) "Mediamate : apt script fails to configure correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114147
<ubotu> New bug: #114148 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer's gui get spoiled after resizing window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114148
<ubotu> New bug: #114149 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114149
<ubotu> New bug: #114150 in bristol (universe) "please sync with upstream version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114150
<ubotu> New bug: #114151 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114151
<ubotu> New bug: #114152 in bristol (universe) "please sync with upstream version (dup-of: 114150)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114152
<ubotu> New bug: #114153 in amarok (main) "amarok crash editing mp3 tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114153
<ubotu> New bug: #107148 in tellico (universe) "Tellico 1.2.10 not getting all IMDB data." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107148
<ubotu> New bug: #114154 in Ubuntu "almost all programs crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114154
<ubotu> New bug: #114155 in firefox (main) "firefox crash in java chat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114155
<harrisony> i wana bug tshirt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/TShirtDesigns
<ubotu> New bug: #114156 in tellico (universe) "[Gutsy Merge]  tellico_1.2.11-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114156
<ubotu> New bug: #114158 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114158
<ubotu> New bug: #114159 in python-numpy (universe) "Merge python-numpy 1.0.2-2 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114159
<ubotu> New bug: #114160 in gdm (main) "[FEATURE] Startup sound disable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114160
<ubotu> New bug: #114161 in chuck (universe) "chuck uses sampling rate of 44100 with jack instead of 48000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114161
<ubotu> New bug: #114162 in chuck (universe) "chuck doesn't suggest/recommend jackd, but seems to need it to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114162
<ubotu> New bug: #114163 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet should recommend libdeskbar-tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114163
<ubotu> New bug: #114164 in kmplayer (main) "video " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114164
<ubotu> New bug: #114166 in Ubuntu "Alternate Install CD looks like it locked up on older systems, but is just slow :)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114166
<deniz_ogut> Hi dear friends. Deminding that I'm a relatively new bug reporter I want to ask something related with Bug #83077 and Bug #107006. 1-Should I change the status of a bug which was reported during a pre-stable release and rejected by an experienced person but with no reason available and which I believe the bug is still valid as seen in the relatively new report and depending on my personal experiance and many reports in Forums. 2- Should I mark it 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83077 in xfburn "xfburn fails to burn cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83077
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107006 in xfburn "xfburn: don't want burn iso's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107006
<persia> deniz_ogut: If you check 83077 carefully, you will see that there are two listed tasks "Ubuntu" and "xfburn (UBuntu)".  The Ubuntu task has been rejected, but the xfburn task remains Uncnofirmed.
<deniz_ogut> OK. What should I do for the rest. linking them? Confirming?
<persia> deniz_ogut: Check the error messages carefully: if the output is different, it may represent different bugs.  If you know the code, and they have the same cause, even with different errors, definitely duplicate, otherwise, be careful.  The second bug (with a "me too" comment) might be a good candidate for confirmation.
<deniz_ogut> persia: Lets forget about the first and forget about marking as duplicate. For the second: Its obviously not working for me too and as I said almost all xubuntu community knows about the issue. Should I add a "me too" comment or confirm? Not asking for this bug in particular in general for such situations?
<persia> deniz_ogut: There is already a "me too" comment, so more offer very little value.  You probably want to make sure the bug is confirmed, as this status is more interesting to developers.
<ubotu> New bug: #114167 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114167
<deniz_ogut> persia: So i will confirm! ok?
<persia> deniz_ogut: Further, you can use aptitude show <package> to get more information.  In this case, the maintainer has an @ubuntu.com email address - it may be worth checking to see if they are subscribed to the bug (including indirectly, through teams).  If not, you might try asking them for input.
<persia> deniz_ogut: I'd say confirming is good if there is both a "me too" comment, and you can reproduce it locally.  Even only the latter is generally enough.
<deniz_ogut> persia: Thanks. I'll do all you said. God forgive me if I do something wrong!
<persia> deniz_ogut: Don't worry.  If you can be sure that something is "Confirmed", it's a good idea to mark it so.  If someone is investigating later to fix it, and cannot reproduce it, they will probably reset to "Needs Info" and ask for help again.  Be sure to subscribe to bugs you've confirmed, as you can probably help in testing as a fix is prepared.
<deniz_ogut> Thanks a lot. I will do so.
<persia> deniz_ogut: Thanks for helping with the bugs!
<ubotu> New bug: #114168 in kde-guidance (main) "KeyError and IndexError exceptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114168
<ubotu> New bug: #114169 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_cipher_decrypt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114169
<ubotu> New bug: #114170 in initramfs-tools (main) "Software RAID sometimes fails to assemble arrays on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114170
<deniz_ogut> persia: sorry I am taking your time. You've said "you can use aptitude show <package> to get more information.  In this case, the maintainer has an @ubuntu.com email address - it may be worth checking to see if they are subscribed to the bug (including indirectly, through teams).  If not, you might try asking them for input." Do you want me to see the area '"xfburn" source package in ubuntu' area at the bottom of the left column of the Bug #107006
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 10700 in linda "FTBFS: test failures" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/10700
<ubotu> New bug: #114171 in Ubuntu "RTL8111 PCI Express Gigabit driver r8169 big files produce slow file transfer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114171
<persia> deniz_ogut: That works too (I tend to use aptitude).  Before contacting them, check to make sure that they are not subscribed or notified about the bug (and not a member of a subscribed or notified team, or a member of a team that is a member, etc.).  If they are subscribed, they will receive an email when you mark it "Confirmed".
<deniz_ogut> persia: Sorry what is the way "aptitude"? What should I do?
<deniz_ogut> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<persia> deniz_ogut: Using the web interface is works well for this: the information is the same however it is collected.  aptitude is a command line program for managing packages, including getting information, installing, removing, searching, etc.
<deniz_ogut> oh I know about it but didn't think they are relavent. ok.
<deniz_ogut> command line . ok. thanks. No more questions today.
<ubotu> New bug: #114172 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114172
<persia> deniz_ogut: It's usually only safe to contact the maintainer if there is an @ubuntu.com email address, so don't do this every time.
<deniz_ogut> persia: in my example the maintainer has such an address and is not subcnibed to this bug, now I'll check if he is a member of the teams which are subscribed.
<persia> deniz_ogut: Is this bug critical for you?  It looks like it might be annoying for some xubuntu users, but if you do contact the maintainer, you'll likely be asked to provide a fair amount of debugging information.  If you're just working as part of bugsquad, you might do better to set "Confirmed", check the debian bugs (if there is a Debian package) or the upstream bugs, and add a link to any other information about the bug.
<deniz_ogut> persia: This bug is important for me for this reason: I can easily install another burner but it seems unbelivable to me and it disturbs me much how xubuntu's default burner is not working -understood that from the Edgy era this issue is widely known. This become something related with principles. Not just an ordinary bug. For the bug squad side, thanks you helped a lot. Now I know what to do better.
<persia> deniz_ogut: If it's critical, and you're prepared to help debug and fix, by all means, make sure that a developer is aware of the issue.  You might also check for #xubuntu support resources, who may be able to provide better guidance than I regarding who might be best contacted to fix the bug.
<deniz_ogut> persia: Ok, i will also let developers to know, but believe me everybody knows about it and what seem to me, they think in this way: Install something else, there are many in repositories. This is not acceptable I think and I'll go on from that bug reports track. And yes, as you advice, I'll try to find the developers of it as well if the dev team survives.
<ubotu> New bug: #114173 in gs-esp (main) "gs-esp crashes when printing a web page to PDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114173
<ubotu> New bug: #114174 in Ubuntu "crash on logon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114174
<ubotu> New bug: #114176 in gproftpd (universe) "[apport]  gproftpd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114176
<ubotu> New bug: #114177 in Ubuntu "Overheating forces shutdown in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114177
<ubotu> New bug: #114178 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114178
<ubotu> New bug: #114179 in firefox (main) "Error establishing an encrypted connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114179
<ubotu> New bug: #114180 in beagle (main) "permission problem during post-installation script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114180
<ubotu> New bug: #114181 in freqtweak (universe) "Please upgrade freqtweak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114181
<ubotu> New bug: #114182 in Ubuntu "I am getting some light lines on the desktop when tool tip is displayed in 3D desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114182
<ubotu> New bug: #114183 in network-manager (main) "network-manager roaming mode not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114183
<ubotu> New bug: #114185 in Ubuntu "KMail does't display messages in message panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114185
<ubotu> New bug: #114186 in poppler (main) "libpoppler-qt4-dev seams to miss some header files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114186
<ubotu> New bug: #114187 in bum (universe) "Bum doesn't support powernowd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114187
<ubotu> New bug: #114191 in Ubuntu "Gaim showing wrong status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114191
<ubotu> New bug: #114192 in packagesearch (universe) "[apport]  packagesearch crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114192
<ubotu> New bug: #114193 in murrine (universe) "murrine themes don't apply to admin apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114193
<ubotu> New bug: #114194 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_Backtrace()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114194
<ubotu> New bug: #114184 in iptables (main) "iptables doesn't support rt match" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114184
<ubotu> New bug: #114195 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114195
<ubotu> New bug: #114196 in Ubuntu "firefox opens and crashes after 2 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114196
<ubotu> New bug: #114188 in gnome-panel (main) "sometimes when i log into my ubuntu account dont appear the gnome-panels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114188
<ubotu> New bug: #114189 in nautilus (main) "Feisty: Nautilus freeze when file properties is requested" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114189
<ubotu> New bug: #114190 in gnome-media (main) "Realtek moderboard's sound card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114190
<ubotu> New bug: #114197 in Ubuntu "is my pc too old for feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114197
<ubotu> New bug: #114198 in k3d (universe) "[apport]  k3d-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __dynamic_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114198
<ubotu> New bug: #114199 in openoffice.org (main) "oowriter crashes due to problems with libspell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114199
<ubotu> New bug: #114200 in valknut (universe) "[apport]  valknut crashed with SIGSEGV in CString::CString()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114200
<ubotu> New bug: #114201 in cairo-java (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync cairo-java from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114201
<ubotu> New bug: #114202 in apt (main) "can't update packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114202
<Arby> morning all
<Arby> anybody got time to look at bug 114040
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114040 in update-manager "[apport]  package gnome-games failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114040
<Arby> especially if you speak French
<Arby> is gnome-games part of a default Ubuntu desktop?
<ubotu> New bug: #114203 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_once()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114203
<Hobbsee> Arby: it's recommended, yes
<Hobbsee> Arby: sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ apt cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep gnome-games
<Arby> thanks Hobbsee
<Arby> just wanted to check before I try and explain it to the reporter
<ubotu> New bug: #114204 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114204
<ubotu> New bug: #114205 in xteddy (universe) "Update manager failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114205
<Arby> next question, bug 111682, is there any reason that guy can't use an Nvidia GE8800 on Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111682 in update-manager "Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111682
<Arby> I have no nvidia hardware so I don't know.
<Arby> I'm inclined to point him at the support channels
<Kmos> Arby: maybe there isn't drivers yet for it.. don't knmow
<Kmos> *know
* Arby googles
<DarkMageZ> iirc, he needs to use nvidia-glx-new
<DarkMageZ> as the new driver added support for newer cards
<ubotu> New bug: #114206 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  assoGiate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114206
<Arby> DarkMageZ: thanks, I'll do some digging
<gnomefreak> is the 8800 a go card?
<gnomefreak> Arby: it looks as if that card isnt supported :( see: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<gnomefreak> nvm it is there
<gnomefreak> Arby: is it GTX or GTS?
<Arby> checking
<Arby> GTS
<gnomefreak> Arby: it should use the 9755 drivers package == nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> New bug: #114208 in dbus (main) "[apport]  dbus-launch crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114208
<Arby> gnomefreak: thanks, this is really a support question now but I'll at least give the guy a start
<gnomefreak> Arby: also make sure he never used envy or installed drivers from nvidia site as the restricted-manager app may fail to work
<Arby> right, will do
<ubotu> New bug: #114209 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114209
<ubotu> New bug: #114210 in k3b (main) "k3b hangs on startup and cannot be killed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114210
<ubotu> New bug: #114211 in gossip (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync gossip from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114211
<harrisony> anyone here
<ubotu> New bug: #114212 in Ubuntu "fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114212
<Arby> harrisony: yes
<harrisony> Arby, this person has nominated this bug for Feisty when its not been fixed is there anyway to remove that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wordpress/+bug/104944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104944 in wordpress "WordPress Post_ID Parameter SQL Injection Vulnerability" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Arby> let me look
<Arby> harrisony: do you mean remove the 'nominated for feisty' line?
<ubotu> New bug: #114213 in nose (universe) "python-nose complains about missing profile plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114213
<harrisony> Arby, thats the one :) (aka yes)
<Arby> I don't know how you get launchpad to do that actually.
<Arby> you might try #launchpad or #ubuntu-motu and see if they know
<Arby> I'm still trying to learn launchpad myself
<Arby> anybody else know^^
<persia> harrisony: As far as I know, once nominated, it needs to be accepted or rejected by an ubuntu-dev.
<harrisony> damn it
<harrisony> oh well, i didnt do it :P
<Arby> harrisony: I guess you just leave it then and a dev will deal with it in their own time :)
<harrisony> yeah fare enough
<Arby> have we got any ubuntu-devs here who can tell us for definite?
<DarkMageZ> harrisony, fair*
<harrisony> DarkMageZ, GAH! why is everyone picking up on my english use today
<DarkMageZ> harrisony, cause we care about your mental abilities
<harrisony> DarkMageZ, i have exams, i fail i dont really care :P (well i do really)
<DarkMageZ> harrisony, you know where we should continue this
<harrisony> DarkMageZ, /dev/null ?
<ubotu> New bug: #114214 in nose (universe) "nosetests manual hopelessly out of sync with --help, or vice versa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114214
<ubotu> New bug: #114215 in apport (main) "apport has a big memory/process leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114215
<ubotu> New bug: #114216 in Ubuntu "Nvidia-glx-new makes my system crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114216
<ubotu> New bug: #114217 in yelp (main) "Recommend a file converter for Windows in official Ubuntu documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114217
<ubotu> New bug: #114218 in linux-meta (main) "Cannot compile a driver due to missing files in linux-source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114218
<ubotu> New bug: #114219 in tuxtype (main) "[apport]  tuxtype crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114219
<ubotu> New bug: #114220 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager says there are updates when there aren't any" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114220
<rulus> Hi, I have this hugely annoying copy/paste bug.. Anyone knows if it's already reported?
<persia> rulus: You'd do best to search https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu.
<ubotu> New bug: #114221 in aptoncd (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync aptoncd 0.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114221
<ubotu> New bug: #114222 in space-orbit (universe) "[apport]  orbit crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv000533gl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114222
<rulus> it's exactly like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/21202 , except it happens with other applications than Firefox too, like f.ex. Evolution, Liferea etc.. It is very _very_ annoying
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21202 in firefox "firefox doesn't work with gtk clipboard management" [Low,In progress] 
<ubotu> New bug: #114223 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114223
<DarkMageZ> rulus, you're not paranoid. i suffer that as well.
<rulus> I hate it :(
<rulus> Is there some general package we can report it against? Some package that controls the copy/pasting thing, if this exists?
<DarkMageZ> file it against nothing, someone who knows will know where to push it. subscribe me to it as well
<rulus> ok, I'll report it in a minute
<ubotu> New bug: #114224 in k3b (main) "Burn additional CDs with k3b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114224
<ubotu> New bug: #114225 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114225
<rulus> hmm, this is already reported as bugs #68093 #21202 #68101, should I just add the same bug to the other applications affected? Apparently there's some new GTK copy/paste protocol, which these apps don't support yet.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68093 in epiphany-browser "epiphany doesn't use gnome's copy & paste protocol" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68093
<rulus> bug #21202
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21202 in firefox "firefox doesn't work with gtk clipboard management" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/21202
<rulus> bug #68101
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68101 in gaim "gaim doesn't follow gnome's new copy-paste protocol" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68101
<DarkMageZ> hmm, well the problem is worse than that... see not all apps are gnome apps.
<DarkMageZ> so i'd probably file a specification that would require all ubuntu apps to work correctly.
<ubotu> New bug: #114226 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  OOo database crashed with SIGSEGV in osl_getFileStatus()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114226
<Kmos> persia: bug 114229
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114229 in k3b "Please update to k3b 1.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114229
<persia> Kmos: OK.  I'll take a look.
<Kmos> persia: thanks
<persia> Kmos: Subscribing or highlighting here is fine.  Please don't assign bugs unless you are the manager of the affected developer (or that developer yourself)
<Kmos> ok :(
<Kmos> persia: confirm it also :)
<ubotu> New bug: #114227 in rhythmbox (main) "jamendo plugin needs libgnomevfs2-extra" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114227
<ubotu> New bug: #114228 in Ubuntu "ubuntu server never starts on amd-K6( 96Mb Ram 4Gb Hard Drive)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114228
<Kmos> persia: i assign it to you, because you do the last package
<Kmos> persia: maybe a backport for feisty isn't a bad idea
<persia> Kmos: I understand, but that's not always correct.  Each package typically doesn't have a dedicated Ubuntu maintainer, rather certain people or teams watch each group of packages.  In this case, my last upload was a rebuild for a library transition.
<Kmos> ok, i won't do it again
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> bug 75887
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75887 in k3b "k3b can't find bin file in the same directory" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75887
<persia> Kmos: If you know someone is interested in a package, it's no problem to subscribe them, but assignment is different.  Also, this early in the development cycle, lots of packages haven't been updated yet.
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> i can subscribe, but not assign
<Kmos> so the person will be notified
<Kmos> and choose what to do
<ubotu> New bug: #114229 in k3b (main) "Please update to k3b 1.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114229
<ubotu> New bug: #114230 in amarok (main) "installer app crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114230
<DarkMageZ> does anyone know what irc name Jrme Guelfucci goes under?
<ubotu> New bug: #114231 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114231
<ubotu> New bug: #114232 in gdm (main) "gdm won't start the first time; second does" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114232
<ubotu> New bug: #114233 in Ubuntu "recording device does not respond" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114233
<ubotu> New bug: #114234 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114234
<ubotu> New bug: #114235 in Ubuntu "CD-Icon on desktop: no possibility to assign an action" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114235
<ubotu> New bug: #114236 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu boot up very slow(more than 2:50minutes)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114236
<ubotu> New bug: #114239 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV in PyObject_Malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114239
<ubotu> New bug: #114240 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "failed software installation, system can no longer update. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114240
<ubotu> New bug: #114241 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package shared-mime-info failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114241
<ubotu> New bug: #114242 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114242
<ubotu> New bug: #114243 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Marlin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114243
<ubotu> New bug: #114244 in Ubuntu "Where are .h libraries for gcc compiler?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114244
<ubotu> New bug: #114245 in Ubuntu "Desktop Effects Disables title bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114245
<ubotu> New bug: #114246 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes while editing a draft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114246
<ubotu> New bug: #114248 in Ubuntu "Cannot create ext3 partition when installing 7.04 over old HPFS partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114248
<ubotu> New bug: #114249 in python-dns (universe) "Sync request python-dns 2.3.0-6 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114249
<ubotu> New bug: #114250 in Ubuntu "imprimante lexmark 1190 n' imprime pas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114250
<ubotu> New bug: #114253 in bluez-utils (main) "Bluetooth dund connection doesnt work after dist-upgrade edgy->feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114253
<ubotu> New bug: #114254 in Ubuntu "gstreamer feisty audio cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114254
<ubotu> New bug: #114255 in Ubuntu "[apport]  drkonqi crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::activate_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114255
<ubotu> New bug: #114259 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114259
<ubotu> New bug: #114256 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  WaveMixer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114256
<ubotu> New bug: #114257 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114257
<ubotu> New bug: #114261 in chbg (universe) "chbg crashes with Gdk-ERROR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114261
<ubotu> New bug: #114263 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice2.0 Presentation Crash on changing Slide Deign" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114263
<jackie> Hi! I'm working on bug #112942. Before i'm going to read the coredump i'd like to know more what the user was doing. What's the best way to get this information? I've already added such a message to the bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112942 in nicotine "[apport]  nicotine crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112942
<ubotu> New bug: #114264 in synaptic (main) "i dont have primition to use it and it doest show up under 'system' category" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114264
* ScottK looks 
<ScottK> jackie: That's the best way.  Now you have to wait...
<ubotu> New bug: #114267 in d4x (universe) "[apport]  nt crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114267
<ubotu> New bug: #114269 in Ubuntu "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114269
<ubotu> New bug: #114270 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "system freeze with unkown reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114270
<ubotu> New bug: #114271 in beagle (main) "beagle crashes on login-running ubuntu with kde, not kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114271
<ubotu> New bug: #114272 in gwget2 (universe) "merge gwget2-0.98.2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114272
<ubotu> New bug: #114273 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  nspluginviewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114273
<ubotu> New bug: #114275 in gaim (main) "Icon logs are too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114275
<ubotu> New bug: #114276 in kdeaddons (main) "[apport]  orient.py crashed with ValueError in dump_IFD()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114276
<ubotu> New bug: #114277 in kamefu (universe) "[Sync Request]  sync kamefu 0.1.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114277
<jackie> #114275 I assume gaim crashed? What's the tag to request a stack trace? I forgot?
<Kmos> jackie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<jackie> Kmos thnx
<ubotu> New bug: #114278 in totem (main) "totem movie player could not play VCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114278
* kestrel wanders off for awhile...
<ubotu> New bug: #114279 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114279
<ubotu> New bug: #114280 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gDVB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114280
<ubotu> New bug: #114281 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ZapDvb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114281
<ubotu> New bug: #114282 in openldap2.3 (main) "[apport]  package slapd failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114282
<ubotu> New bug: #114284 in totem (main) ""Movie Player" default for audio files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114284
<ubotu> New bug: #114285 in gnome-panel (main) "switching desktops fails to remove windows (in Beryl)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114285
<ubotu> New bug: #114286 in Ubuntu "systemsettings crash in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114286
<ubotu> New bug: #114287 in liferea (main) "lifera crahs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114287
<ubotu> New bug: #114288 in bristol (universe) "[apport]  bristolengine crashed with SIGSEGV in wave2()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114288
<ubotu> New bug: #114289 in Ubuntu "General Internet error has occurred" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114289
<ubotu> New bug: #114290 in Ubuntu "Epson Stylus Photo 895 will not print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114290
<salty-horse> hi. I just installed ubuntu on a laptop with an ATI card. somehow, xorg.conf had fglrx in the Driver, but the xorg-driver-fglrx package wasn't installed - X didn't start. I had to boot from CD again, download the package and save it on the hard drive, and then install it on the machine - shouldn't it be installed automatically?
<ubotu> New bug: #114293 in Ubuntu "Can't play a ogg theora file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114293
<Admiral_Chicago> salty-horse: no, fglrx is a binary proprietary drive
<salty-horse> Admiral_Chicago, then why it was set on by default? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure what your system was doing. :/
<salty-horse> Admiral_Chicago, when I booted from the ubuntu cd i opened the restricted drivers manager and enabled it. then I clicked on the installation. could this be what caused it?
<salty-horse> (if so, it should not be possible to do that)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah yes, thats probably it
<salty-horse> not allowing the restricted drivers manager to be run (or atleast, to install graphics drivers) while in the livecd mode seems like a good solution
<ubotu> New bug: #114295 in alsa-driver (main) "New users added after installation don't have sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114295
<salty-horse> Admiral_Chicago, is #ubuntu-kernel the place to discuss this?
<Admiral_Chicago> probably not. I don't know where you would. I'd say file a bug and someone more knowledfeable that me will get you an answer
<salty-horse> is there a metapackage for the installation procedure?
<Admiral_Chicago> ubiquity
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't remember the name.
<salty-horse> Admiral_Chicago, you're right, but i see no bugs reported there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubiquity/+bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> salty-horse: thats because you're not looking for the ubuntu bugs, let me grab you a link
<salty-horse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i keep crashing on Fx, give me a moment
<Admiral_Chicago> almost there...
<Admiral_Chicago> ah wait, that is the link salty-horse
<salty-horse> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<salty-horse> Admiral_Chicago, reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/114296
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114296 in ubiquity "running restricted-manager before installation can break system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #114296 in ubiquity (main) "running restricted-manager before installation can break system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114296
<ubotu> New bug: #114297 in turbokid (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync turbokid (1.0.1-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114297
<ubotu> New bug: #114298 in gcc-4.1 (main) "[apport]  g++-4.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in strncmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114298
<ubotu> New bug: #114299 in texlive-base (main) "No kvoptions.sty in TexLive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114299
<ubotu> New bug: #114300 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::lineHeightOfChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114300
<ubotu> New bug: #114301 in gajim (universe) "Bug in fr.po translation that breaks invitation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114301
<ubotu> New bug: #114302 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114302
<ubotu> New bug: #114303 in Ubuntu "JToolbar Buttons too large in Ubuntu 7.04 when using native look and feel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114303
<ubotu> New bug: #114304 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in doPoll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114304
<ubotu> New bug: #114305 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114305
<ubotu> New bug: #114306 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound on Toshiba Laptop P105 S6024 (HDA intel ich7 rev 2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114306
<E2k> hi i have a bug in a kernel module
<E2k> anyone here who can help me ?
<E2k> if i turn on my udb disk nothing happens and when i turn it off aganin it says OOPS and EIP is at make_class_name+0x35/0xa0
<ubotu> New bug: #114307 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CD-Drive does not read or write CDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114307
<ubotu> New bug: #114308 in sound-juicer (main) "Filenames contain questionmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114308
<ubotu> New bug: #114309 in totem (main) "Change brightness (and other same movie properties) not effect while Rhithmbox is running." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114309
<ubotu> New bug: #114310 in Ubuntu "Have to manually restart networking on every reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114310
<E2k> thanks for your help :-/
<ubotu> New bug: #114312 in Ubuntu "Lenovo 300n N100 overheats when running 2.6.20-15-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114312
<ubotu> New bug: #114315 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in TaskContainer::popupMenu()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114315
<ubotu> New bug: #114316 in jabberd2 (universe) "[apport]  s2s crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114316
<ubotu> New bug: #114317 in thunderbird (main) "Filter moves message, original folder still indicates new" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114317
<ubotu> New bug: #114318 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114318
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-13
<ubotu> New bug: #114319 in rhythmbox (main) "Doesn't remember browser visibility in playlists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114319
<ubotu> New bug: #114321 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty don't boot at IBM Thinkpad R40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114321
<ubotu> New bug: #114322 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse Help - Workbench Editors page is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114322
<ubotu> New bug: #114325 in screem (main) "[apport]  screem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114325
<ubotu> New bug: #114326 in launchpad-integration (main) "cannot eject camera volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114326
<ubotu> New bug: #114327 in acpi (main) "no acpi after feisty fawn installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114327
<ubotu> New bug: #114328 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114328
<ubotu> New bug: #114329 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel-module "ipw2200" causes total kernel lockup on my notebook (Thinkpad R31)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114329
<ubotu> New bug: #114330 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QMutex::lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114330
<ubotu> New bug: #114332 in partman-lvm (main) "long delays when configuring LVM during Ubuntu 7.04 server install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114332
<pochu> asac: Hello! When you're back, if you have a minute, could you take a look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/98725 ? The reporter run the command you told me, and everything seems ok.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98725 in liferea "[feisty]  liferea crash with undefined symbol PR_NewMonitor" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #114333 in turbojson (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync turbojson (1.0-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114333
<ubotu> New bug: #114334 in happycoders-emacs (universe) "happycoders emacs fails to load 50happycoders-emacs file when ~/.happyemacs configuration file is present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114334
<harrisony> anyone here
<crimsun> no.
<harrisony> heeh can i take that as a yes?
<crimsun> no.
<ubotu> New bug: #114335 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in gconv()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114335
<ubotu> New bug: #114336 in xorg (main) "XDPMS extension doesn't send change events, which forces gnome-power-manager to poll" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114336
* kestrel quietly sneeks back.
<ubotu> New bug: #114338 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114338
<ubotu> New bug: #114341 in Ubuntu "Disk Usage Analyzer does not detect files in the directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114341
<ubotu> New bug: #114342 in firefox (main) "pop up de Download do firefox no redimensiona manualmente" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114342
<ubotu> New bug: #114344 in tropic-look (universe) "Disabled buttons and list-items are VERY hard to read" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114344
<DarkMageZ> hi, someone has a misconfigured mail server which is replying to bug #74252 which in turn sends out another email causing an unending loop (30 or so emails sofar). could someone have a look at it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74252 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach]  (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<ubotu> New bug: #114345 in gnome-panel (main) "Users Settings Error and unable to switch users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114345
<ubotu> New bug: #114346 in gnome-panel (main) "changes to the desktop panel and gnome-terminal do not persis between sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114346
<ubotu> New bug: #114347 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114347
<ubotu> New bug: #114348 in Ubuntu "Icons and Bars don't Load after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114348
<ubotu> New bug: #114349 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114349
<ubotu> New bug: #114350 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114350
<ubotu> New bug: #114351 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "fast-user-switch-applet doesnt lock screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114351
<ubotu> New bug: #114352 in ktorrent "I can't maximize the Ktorrent window with the screen at 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114352
<ubotu> New bug: #114353 in yelp (main) "Feisty won't remember my dual monitor setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114353
<ubotu> New bug: #114354 in Ubuntu "Feisty X - Dell P1110 exhibits weird behavior when making windows bigger" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114354
<ubotu> New bug: #114355 in epiphany-browser (main) "Cursor in epiphany" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114355
<ubotu> New bug: #114356 in liferea "liferea keeps waking up the cpu a lot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114356
<ubotu> New bug: #114357 in dhelp (universe) "[apport]  package dhelp failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114357
<ubotu> New bug: #114358 in update-manager (main) "No option to upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114358
<ubotu> New bug: #114360 in totem (main) "doesn't play a movie from "examples" properly. The sound is OK" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114360
<xtknight> bug 109804
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109804 in firefox "Firefox can't save image from interfacelift.com" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109804
<ubotu> New bug: #114359 in Ubuntu "File Browser shows unmounted partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114359
<ubotu> New bug: #114361 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114361
<ubotu> New bug: #114362 in tuxkart (universe) "tuxkart error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114362
<ubotu> New bug: #114363 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "snd-hda-intel with flashplugin-nonfree causes browser crash on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114363
<ubotu> New bug: #114364 in hal (main) "no "session active" detected after switching to AC power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114364
<ubotu> New bug: #114365 in Ubuntu "random desktop hangs while using mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114365
<ubotu> New bug: #114122 in Ubuntu "Burner not working in 7,04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114122
<ubotu> New bug: #114366 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114366
<ubotu> New bug: #114367 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114367
<ubotu> New bug: #114368 in rdiff-backup (main) "no realizo el respaldo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114368
<ubotu> New bug: #114369 in Ubuntu "Some default installations can only connect to google." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114369
<ubotu> New bug: #114372 in Ubuntu "Low volume level with Soundsticks II Harman Kardon Speakers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114372
<ubotu> New bug: #114374 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup does not complete remote backup; eventually crashes with gnome-vfs-modules-CRITICAL error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114374
<ubotu> New bug: #114375 in openoffice.org (main) "should debianize (or "ubuntunize") LanguageTool as the optional grammar checker for openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114375
<ubotu> New bug: #114377 in Ubuntu "Cdrom mounting - default parametres" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114377
<ubotu> New bug: #114378 in kdebase (main) "chare fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114378
<ubotu> New bug: #114380 in axel (universe) "Please sponsor axel upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114380
<ubotu> New bug: #114381 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114381
<ubotu> New bug: #114382 in gqcam (universe) "gqcam crashes after selecting jpeg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114382
<ubotu> New bug: #114383 in Ubuntu "Whiteglass/Redglass large Pointers transparency broken " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114383
<ubotu> New bug: #114385 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  nspluginviewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114385
<ubotu> New bug: #114386 in gst-plugins (universe) "problem with sound driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114386
<ubotu> New bug: #114387 in network-manager (main) "Problem with Network Manager on PS3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114387
<persia> Does anyone know if there is a way to convert a reported bug to a support request?
<crimsun> persia: that would be awesome.
<crimsun> I'd eliminate 80% of the alsa-* bugs in one swoop.
<crimsun> we have  /such/  a problem with people reporting bugs when they really should be requesting support.
<persia> crimsun: May I presume that "that would be awesome" translates to "There is not currently a mechanism implemented in Launchpad for the feature you have requested.  Please consider developing a specification at blueprints.launchpad.net."?
<crimsun> persia: not necessarily.  I simply don't know if such a feature is present or is planned.
<ubotu> New bug: #114388 in Ubuntu "Missing 'K' letter in 'Kaffeine' and 'Katapult' entries of main menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114388
<persia> crimsun: Well, it would be awfully nice for a vast number of the "but it breaks for me" and "Needs Info" bugs.  I'll enqueue my curiosity for sometime when #launchpad is likely to be active.
<ubotu> New bug: #114389 in horgand (universe) "horgand crashes when changing instrument" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114389
<ubotu> New bug: #114390 in Ubuntu "feisty cd upgrade requires internet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114390
<ubotu> New bug: #114391 in ltsp (main) "copy of kiosk let ltsp-build-client fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114391
<Free_Thinker> hello ppl. can any1 help me?
<Free_Thinker> i think its a bug, i dunno...
<Free_Thinker> any1 here?
<DarkMageZ> Free_Thinker, what's the issue?
<Free_Thinker> i have ubuntu on my ibm t42 laptop and the problem is that when i do hybernate it will start the hybernation process, but after instead of turning off it comes back to login screen...
<Free_Thinker> sleep works fine
<DarkMageZ> there are lots of bugs on the bugtracker related to that sort of thing
<DarkMageZ> feel free to have a search. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Free_Thinker> thx ill check that
<ubotu> New bug: #114392 in f-spot (main) "F-spot crashed unexpectedly while downloading images from camera eos 400d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114392
<ubotu> New bug: #114393 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114393
<ubotu> New bug: #114395 in iptables (main) "ip6tables MAN-page out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114395
<ubotu> New bug: #114396 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kwrapper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114396
<ubotu> New bug: #114397 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114397
<ubotu> New bug: #114398 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114398
<ubotu> New bug: #114399 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114399
<ubotu> New bug: #114400 in firefox (main) "can't select text in LABEL element" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114400
<ubotu> New bug: #114401 in kdepim (main) "korganizer unable to edit categories on to-do items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114401
<ubotu> New bug: #114402 in bash (main) "shell autocomplete for a directory link with escaped characters doesn't give the trailing slash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114402
<ubotu> New bug: #114403 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114403
<ubotu> New bug: #114404 in openoffice.org (main) "Save dialog not sized properly when Browser is already visible at launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114404
<nrpil> sudo bash
<ubotu> New bug: #114405 in mplayer (multiverse) "[feisty]  mplayer does not detect aspect ratio on widescreen displays" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114405
<ubotu> New bug: #114406 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QImage::reinit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114406
<ubotu> New bug: #114407 in ntfs-config (universe) "NTFS write configuration tool unable to mount version `FUSE_2.6' not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114407
<ubotu> New bug: #114408 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany shows web page content incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114408
<ubotu> New bug: #114102 in bzr-svn "Subversion trunk does not have updated python bindings (dup-of: 73918)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114102
<ubotu> New bug: #114409 in Ubuntu "Add an option to turn USB power off on unmount USB Storage devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114409
<ubotu> New bug: #114410 in Ubuntu "Eclipse does not open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114410
<ubotu> New bug: #114411 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "mic not working after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114411
<ubotu> New bug: #114413 in Ubuntu "Please let me turn off ALL notification popups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114413
<ubotu> New bug: #114412 in hal (main) "Battery not detected by Guidance and KPowerSave in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114412
<ubotu> New bug: #114415 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel oops, probably due to radeon Accel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114415
<ubotu> New bug: #114416 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt4 jpeg support broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114416
<ubotu> New bug: #114417 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  powertop - Where does all that energy go?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114417
<ubotu> New bug: #114418 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QGListIterator::QGListIterator()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114418
<asac> pochu: tomorrow, ok? ... i am not yet fully recovered from seville :) ... tomorrow i should be fine :/
<ubotu> New bug: #114419 in evolution (main) "error with E-Mail, error emptying trash and junk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114419
<pochu> asac: no worries! btw, he has already solved it, removing libnss3 and libnspr4. So my question now is: will they (libnss3 and libnspr4) be deprecated somehow by the new libnss3-0d and libnspr4-0d?
<pochu> or should I set a "Conflicts"? :)
<asac> pochu: the idea is that lifearea works even with both libs installed
<asac> pochu: point is that libnspr4 for instance provides libnspr4.so ... while libnspr4.so.0d is in libnspr4-0d (the new one)
<asac> pochu: and since lifearea is apparently linked against the right one (see his ldd post), it should work
<ubotu> New bug: #114421 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic Package Manager/ ask for...  Not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114421
<ubotu> New bug: #114422 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114422
<asac> pochu: so maybe libnss is not proper? can you see if there its linked against nss at all?
<asac> pochu: note: the output which he says appears to cause no problems is definitly severe
<asac> either java or good proportion of it should not work
<asac> so its not solved for him
<asac> pochu: ^^^
<asac> pochu: maybe ask him if installing libnspr4 now will reproduce the problem for him
<ubotu> New bug: #114423 in openoffice.org (main) "Drawing toolbar dissapears after inserting formula object" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114423
<ubotu> New bug: #114424 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  powertop (dup-of: 114417)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114424
<ubotu> New bug: #114425 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org: crash while reference window is open recovers the window before the document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114425
<pochu> asac: gonna try :)
<pochu> asac: and thanks for your help :)
<ubotu> New bug: #114426 in Ubuntu "please package ecryptfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114426
<ubotu> New bug: #114427 in hal (main) "hald hangs when started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114427
<ubotu> New bug: #114428 in bonobo-activation (main) "bonobo-activation-server problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114428
<ubotu> New bug: #114429 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 very slow to startuo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114429
<ubotu> New bug: #114430 in firefox (main) "travation/finish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114430
<ubotu> New bug: #114431 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox stops playing when resizing any window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114431
<ubotu> New bug: #114432 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic should recommend scrollkeeper, but not depend on it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114432
<ubotu> New bug: #114433 in dvd95 (universe) "[apport]  dvd95 crashed with SIGFPE in CpuBackupQuality()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114433
<ubotu> New bug: #114435 in alsa-driver (main) "No Sound, nForce ALC650E" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114435
<ubotu> New bug: #114436 in stardict (universe) "The floating windows only show one time , even if I re-select the word." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114436
<ubotu> New bug: #114437 in kdebase (main) "Kipper crashes, i don't know why." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114437
<ubotu> New bug: #114438 in openldap2.2 (main) "Permissions for ldapi:// socket are too restrictive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114438
<ubotu> New bug: #114439 in Ubuntu "compiz window boarders dont work with picasa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114439
<ubotu> New bug: #114434 in firefox (main) "applet crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114434
<ubotu> New bug: #114440 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor freeze with inspect open files Skype" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114440
<ubotu> New bug: #114238 in synaptic (main) "Linea 47 falla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114238
<ubotu> New bug: #114441 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany does not support the XHTML 1.1 ruby tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114441
<ubotu> New bug: #114237 in knetworkmanager (main) "NetworkManager detects an essid for a wireless network with hidden essid" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114237
<ubotu> New bug: #114442 in file-roller (main) "file-roller doesn't work with names starting with a dash ("-")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114442
<ubotu> New bug: #114443 in hal (main) "Lavod portable music player is only detected as Mass Storage Device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114443
<ubotu> New bug: #114444 in gst-plugins-farsight (universe) "merge gst-plugins-farsight-0.12.1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114444
<ubotu> New bug: #114445 in python-defaults (main) "incorrect dependencies in debian/control file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114445
<ubotu> New bug: #114446 in clamav-getfiles (universe) "clamav-getfiles script does not work (bad test files number)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114446
<ubotu> New bug: #114447 in skencil (universe) "don't know..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114447
<ubotu> New bug: #114448 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114448
<ubotu> New bug: #114449 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 live CD startup failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114449
<ubotu> New bug: #114450 in compiz (main) "Can not change screen size " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114450
<ubotu> New bug: #114451 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114451
<ubotu> New bug: #114452 in hunspell (main) "OOo (or exactly hunspell) crashes on document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114452
<ubotu> New bug: #114455 in Ubuntu "xsane does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114455
<ubotu> New bug: #114457 in ifupdown (main) "ifup -a does not start alias interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114457
<ubotu> New bug: #114456 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114456
<ubotu> New bug: #114459 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114459
<ubotu> New bug: #114460 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114460
<ubotu> New bug: #114461 in Ubuntu "Slow sound sometimes in feisty/amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114461
<ubotu> New bug: #114462 in evince (main) "Printing with "Print range" prints wrong page range" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114462
<ubotu> New bug: #114463 in gnome-panel (main) "Files for Burning doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114463
<ubotu> New bug: #114464 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  the beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114464
<ubotu> New bug: #114465 in hplip (main) "[apport]  setup crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in printerDescriptionLineEdit_textChanged()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114465
<ubotu> New bug: #114466 in xfce4-terminal (main) "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114466
<ubotu> New bug: #114468 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114468
<ubotu> New bug: #114471 in k3b (main) "No CD/DVD writer found (No detect CD/DVD writer)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114471
<ubotu> New bug: #114473 in Ubuntu "Feisty: netgear wg111t causes ubuntu to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114473
<ubotu> New bug: #114475 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "OpenOffice.org no longer remembers position in Writer documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114475
<ubotu> New bug: #114476 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Nautilus-sendto crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114476
<ubotu> New bug: #114477 in scim (main) "exits with signal 11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114477
<ubotu> New bug: #114478 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice printing dialog does not display printer location or comment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114478
<jgamio> How do I report duplicate bug?
<jgamio> just writing a comment or is something to link this bugs ?
<pochu> jgamio: at the left menu, there's an option: "Mark this bug as duplicate"
<jgamio> pochu: thank you, if two report the same bug that mena is confirmed ?
<jgamio> mean
<jgamio> or just do the duplicate
<pochu> jgamio: mark one as duplicate
<pochu> it may be confirmed, but may not
<jgamio>  pochu: ok thank you
<pochu> no probs!
<ubotu> New bug: #114481 in Ubuntu "program unknow refused to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114481
<pochu> hi bdmurray :)
<pochu> bdmurray: no need to add need-arch-retrace to dups, since the apport-retrace-service ignores duplicates, afaik :)
<ubotu> New bug: #114483 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod mount point not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114483
<polopolo> ubotu is bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<polopolo> lol
<pochu> polopolo: as you can see, he is :-)
<pochu> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bdmurray> pochu: right, ubuntu-bugs mailing list doesn't seem to get all e-mail.  sorry!
<pochu> bdmurray: how are you doing?
<bdmurray> pochu: good, glad to be home
<pochu> how was uds?
<bdmurray> good, it was busy but lots of fun
<ubotu> New bug: #114484 in reportbug (universe) "merge reportbug-3.38 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114484
<ubotu> New bug: #114486 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-font properties crashes when i hit the details button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114486
<ubotu> New bug: #114487 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114487
<ubotu> New bug: #114488 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114488
<ubotu> New bug: #114489 in banshee (universe) "Banshee does not connect to iTunes DAAP share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114489
<ubotu> New bug: #114490 in Ubuntu "Wireless (ipw3945) doesn't work after suspend/hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114490
<ubotu> New bug: #114491 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114491
<ubotu> New bug: #114492 in alsa-driver (main) "Distorted sound with Asus P5B" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114492
<ubotu> New bug: #114493 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114493
<nox-Hand> WC
<ubotu> New bug: #114494 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114494
<ubotu> New bug: #114497 in control-center (main) "suspending while typing-monitor is blocking the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114497
<ubotu> New bug: #114496 in sun-java5 "sun jre does not install in sparc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114496
<ubotu> New bug: #114498 in gtk+2.0 (main) "GTK font selection minimum size is too large for 150dpi screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114498
<ubotu> New bug: #114499 in xmldiff (universe) "merge xmldiff 0.6.8 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114499
<ubotu> New bug: #114500 in k3d (main) "can't upgrade/remove k3b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114500
<ubotu> New bug: #114502 in Ubuntu "Simple GLX test program crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114502
<ubotu> New bug: #114503 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  language-support-* packages install firefox/thunderbird on kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114503
<ubotu> New bug: #114504 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  resolution changes to 640x480 interlaced after changing gamma" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114504
<ubotu> New bug: #114505 in ntp (main) "ntp is being brought up before network is ready, causing ntp to not resolve any ip or host names and it appears ntp does not recover" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114505
<ubotu> New bug: #114506 in configlet (universe) "Upgrade 6.10 > 7.04 configlet-frontends is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114506
<ubotu> New bug: #114507 in hal (main) "hal & metacity updates  stops suspend/resume function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114507
<ubotu> New bug: #114508 in udev (main) "linux-image-2.6.22-1-generic + udevd = breakage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114508
<ubotu> New bug: #114510 in kdebase (main) "[feisty]  no error show to user when X server (re-)start fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114510
<ubotu> New bug: #114509 in udev (main) "linux-image-2.6.22-1-generic + udevd = breakage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114509
<ubotu> New bug: #114511 in kdebase (main) "[feisty]  kde logout takes ages, when arts fails to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114511
<ubotu> New bug: #114512 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "applesmc: wait status failed: c != 8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114512
<ubotu> New bug: #114513 in Ubuntu "Fn+F1/F2 do not change anymore LCD brightness after last Feisty update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114513
<ubotu> New bug: #114514 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  when a GL game crashes, I get back to KDM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114514
<ubotu> New bug: #114515 in Ubuntu "Gnome clock applet does not display multi-days event from evolution correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114515
<ubotu> New bug: #114516 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114516
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-05
<qense> hello
<mr-russ> #123305 has been closed in compiz and hardy, but it's "New" in Linux, I can't see a reason why.
<mr-russ> bug #123305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123305 in gambas "Please sync gambas (1.0.18-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123305
<mr-russ> bug #123205 even
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123205 in compiz "Wrongly placed maximized window with cloned display" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123205
<thekorn> good morning!
<mr-russ> morning.
<thekorn> mr-russ: the question is: why does this bug have an 'linux' task at all?
<mr-russ> that does surprise me.
<thekorn> it was added without a comment
<mr-russ> I don't know who/how it got put there.  I'm not an lp expert yet.
<thekorn> and from a user without any further work
<mr-russ> how do you know this stuff?
<thekorn> so my personal guess: it's spam
 * mr-russ is jealous of the lp wizzardry
<thekorn> you can click on the very left arrow in the linux task row,
<thekorn> then the task expands
<thekorn> and you get a box saying who and when this task was created
<mr-russ> how do you know which comments relate to it?
<mr-russ> ah, filed by jerik
<mr-russ> jurik even.
<thekorn> it was created an 2008-04-15
<thekorn> and the last comment was on 04-11
<thekorn> which actually closed this bug
<mr-russ> I think it should be closed as well.  Not 100% how to do it except change the status to invalid for Linux.
<thekorn> so I suggest "Incomplete" and ask jurik for more details,
<thekorn> why did he choose to open a new task, etc.
<mr-russ> it's not listed on the his bugs page either.
<qense> thekorn: is there somewhere a list which explains the functions of python-launchpad-integration?
<thekorn> mr-russ: because he is not subscribed, assigned; he just created a new task
<thekorn> qense: I dont't know python-lp-integration is not related to python-launchpad-bugs
<qense> oh
<qense> I meant the bug thing :P
<qense> my bad
<mr-russ> I must say Linux is a BAD package name for the linux Kernel.
<qense> why?
<mr-russ> What's wrong with Linux Kernel?
<mr-russ> whenever I think linux, I think OS.  Maybe others don't.
<qense> but linux is not an OS
<qense> it's the kernel
<mr-russ> I'd add any but to the Linux package as my system isn't doing what I expect.
<qense> Ubuntu is an OS using Linux/GNU
<thekorn> qense: the bug part is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug
<qense> thnx
<qense> you're the one who wrote all this?
<mr-russ> Unfortunately that is technically correct.  But users don't always see it that way.  I'll adjust my thinking accordingly though.
<qense> well, I think we shouldn't teach users to keep thinking in a wrong way
<qense> we should learn them to think right :)
<thekorn> qense: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev has an ovverview of all docs
<qense> thanks
<qense> I'm going to rejoin this channel, I accidentatly detached it from the tablist :P
<qense> back
<thekorn> hmm, reading the bugsquad ML; I really do not like this 'DON'T touch my/our bugs' discussion...
<mr-russ> I'm also trying to work out how to set importances for bugs, I've read the Importance wiki page. I assume it's a little bit of "just knowing".
<qense> nah, I think they should use other statusses
<qense> but I've made myself clear in my mails :)
<qense> we can't smell if the bug is theirs
<thekorn> right, good point, I think I will reply to this thread too
<qense> thekorn: where are the bitesize bugs of bughelper gone!
<qense> it's bugless!
<thekorn> ;)
<thekorn> bugless is not true, but maybe no easy one to fix
<thekorn> but if you have any questions, feel free to ask me
<qense> ok
<afflux> morning
<qense> hell afflux
<afflux> hi qense
<qense> hell :P
<afflux> waaaah :)
<qense> hello*
<narcan> hi
<narcan> who use kazehakaze web browser ? have you got a crash with GTK error when you want to enter in setting menu?
<narcan> s/kazehakaze/kazehakase
<gnomefreak> narcan: is ther a bug on it?
<gnomefreak> s/ther/there
<narcan> i just find it
<narcan> but its not really the same
<narcan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kazehakase/+bug/173375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173375 in kazehakase "kazehakase crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> narcan: i will be back in a minute or 2 i just need steps to reproduce it
<narcan> thanks
<narcan> the bug seem to be fixed in the futur version
<gnomefreak> ok narcan what version of kaz are you running?
<narcan> gnomefreak: 0.5.2
<gnomefreak> narcan: how do you get it to crash
<narcan> when i open setting menu
<narcan> i have a GTK error
<narcan> and kaz crash
<gnomefreak> ok let me see if i can reproduce this
<gnomefreak> oh yeah if you mena preferences
<narcan> :)
<narcan> it's good bug ^^
<gnomefreak> latest release is 5.4 so we will have this in intrepid i will talk to the maintainer ans see what he thinks we should do maybe backport a working copy im not sure if this meets SRU
<narcan> yes, i have also intrepid, i will test this bug on it, I come back i few minutes
<gnomefreak> the latest we have in any of our PPA's is 5.0 but i will ask him if he plans oon updating kaz
<gnomefreak> narcan: i am using intrrepid
<gnomefreak> -r
<narcan> ok :)
<gnomefreak> it seems its imported from debian so onceits imported i will build it for hardy and see if it builds and either post it on PPA or get it backported
<narcan> i am upgrading now to see that
<gnomefreak> ok maybe it will be a while. its the last of the packages we have that dependon xul 1.8 and i was hoping to drop xul 1.8 soonish as im sure he was aswell
<narcan> :/ gdm don't want to start ^^
<gnomefreak> i havent done any updates today but my upgrade went flawlessly (its not exactly ready to use you know :)
<narcan> yes ^^ the sid import have just beginning
<gnomefreak> ok maybe xul support might be fixed, either we import from debian or i will build it with xul support and see how it goes but today is not a good day for working on xul
<narcan> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<narcan> :)
<narcan> gnomefreak: you know new xorg?
<gnomefreak> what about it?
<gnomefreak> define new
<gnomefreak> 7.3 not really all that new
<narcan> about configured device
<narcan> where can i find the "configured" device conf file?
<narcan> i hate this new xorg.conf...
<gnomefreak> you dont mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf do you?
<narcan> in the xorg.conf you avec some section with "configured device..."
<narcan> i think we can find it on other conf file?
<gnomefreak> not sure i havent played with xorg 7.3 kmuch i was away for > 3months
<gnomefreak> got back 1-2 days before hardy release
<narcan> k
<gnomefreak> seeing as there havent been any x updates in intrepid your X should work as it did before upgrade
<gnomefreak> i think we got 2 driver updates but they were put into hardy as i recall
<narcan> i made an upgrade with hardy CD
<gnomefreak> now finish it by doing net upgrade to grab packages you missed
<gnomefreak> having a mixed system is a good way to not be using it for a long time
<narcan> ^^
<seaq> hey yo!
<seaq> I'm trying to install 5-day-applet but
<seaq> its showing some python-central dependency error
<seaq> I'm on gutsy at this point...
<qense> ah
<qense> ahve you followed the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day ?
<qense> and added all the repos needed?
<seaq> yeap...
<seaq> 3 repos for gutsy...
<qense> ok
<qense> what's the exact error message you get?
<seaq> it's asking me for
<seaq> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<seaq>   five-a-day: Depende: python-launchpad-bugs (>= 0.2.27) pero 0.2.21 va a ser instalado
<seaq> and if I try to install python-launchpad-bugs alone
<seaq>  python-central (>= 0.6.5) pero 0.5.15ubuntu2 va a ser instalado
<qense> I think this is a dependency bug
<qense> I'd report it at LP against python-launchpad-bugs and see what happens
<seaq>  ok that's what I've thought
<bdmurray> I might have an answer
<bdmurray> Just give me a minute
<seaq> ok
<seaq> anything for a bug less at LP
<bdmurray> five-a-day will only work on Hardy+
<seaq> yeap.. I've just found that python-centrl is at hardy only.
<seaq> ok
<seaq> I've got to upgrade anyway. no prob
<mohbana> hi
<qense> hello
<mohbana> hi
<mohbana> i get random freezes sometimes, no idea why please help
<qense> :(
<qense> you're using a laptop or computer?
<qense> what's the type of laptop, if you're using one
<mohbana> it's a pc
<qense> ok
<qense> what are the specs?
<mohbana> it's quiet new, quad core, 512mb 8800 gts gfx card, 4gb ram
<seaq> bdmurray can I add the hardy requirement to the wiki page??
<bdmurray> seaq: I'm not the lead on five-a-day but that seems reasonable to me
<seaq> ok.. I'll put it on there.
<seaq> mohbana probably you can find some help at #ubuntu
<mohbana> the thing is, i don't have a clue why it's crashing, it's very _random_
<bdmurray> I'm guessing you have an Nvidia graphics card, if you are using the Nvidia proprietary driver it would be good to test w/o it.
<seaq> if it gets freezed usually that's  RAM problems, VIDEO problems, or CPU problems... overheating, unmatched bus speeds... Have you tested windows to check if it's a HW problem?
<mohbana> i never get a crash on windows vista 64bit (as in total system freeze)
<sectech> Hmm.... I joined the group BugSquad but I still don't have the option of marking bugs as triaged...
<seaq> hmm hard to tell but you could follow bdmurray suggestions ...
<seaq> I believe that's up to bug-control group...
<sectech> hrmm... That would be the group that I wanted to join then....
<seaq> first you must be bugsquad member and show your commitment and dedication in order to apply to bugcontrol
<qense> yes
<qense> there is an overview at the wiki page of ubuntu bugcontrol that shows you what the requirements are
<sectech> okay so I am on the right track then....
<sectech> I noticed in some bug reports there seems to be a template used (thanking the reporter for reporting the bug) and such... Is there a link to these templates?
<sectech> something that I can go by then I reply to bug reports....
<sectech> err when
<pedro_> sectech: yes -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<sectech> great :) Thanks!
<pedro_> you're welcome
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hello
<bddebian> Hello qense
<qense> does anyone know if ati catalyst 8.4 will be included in ubuntu in the near future
<qense> ?
<sectech> wow a lot of new bugs are actually support issues
<sectech> I never noticed that until now
<graphx_> Can anyone help me with Bug #195308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195308 in linux-meta "unable to resolve host (dup-of: 32906)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32906
<graphx_> I am recieving - sudo: unable to resolve host
<graphx_> I have gone through a number of setting changes... from hosts to resovl.conf, to so on and so forth... no dice
<graphx_> is there a true fix for this?
<bdmurray> There is a package in the -proposed repository that will resolve that bug.
<bdmurray> It is currently going through the SRU verification process.
<graphx_> yeah... well... that is great...
<graphx_> I can't get it though... hints I can't update
<graphx_> or resolve my host
<graphx_> even after changing my localhost line and so on ...
<bdmurray> does your hostname match what is in /etc/hosts?
<graphx_> yup
<bdmurray> could you pastebin the results of 'hostname' and your '/etc/hosts' file somewhere?
<graphx_> I can type hostname and it tells me the correct host name too!
<graphx_> I have been messing with the hosts file...
<graphx_> I have gone from
<graphx_> 127.0.0.1 localhost  ... to  127.0.0.1 azuregate.mycomputervisions.local
<graphx_> hold on and I will paste it
<graphx_> oh... my cheese whiz!!!!.... grrr... never mind...  I found it..
<Iulian> What was the problem?
<graphx_> bdmurray:  Thanks for your advisement.  It was a gathering of lost sleep and missing a simple period being in the way... grr... sorry... my fault
<bdmurray> graphx_: no problem, I'm glad it is resolved
<graphx_> Iulian: I got impatient with the network gui.. so I was adjusting things myself... and in the advent of working with some of my settings in nano... I added more then what was needed...
<graphx_> bdmurray: I have to learn to get more sleep... I actually feel like a grouch!!! lol  sorry
<Iulian> graphx_: You should know what you're doing when editing such files.
<Iulian> graphx_: And yes, you should get more sleep.
<graphx_> bdmurray: anyone here have an idea if Ubuntu is working to bring together a SMB solution in the near future, besides the ones in thought on the sites community information.
<graphx_> Iulian: Well, I agree.. but this isn't the first time I have worked with the /etc files..
<sectech> If you know for sure that a bug is specific to the user and that it really doesn't reflect something that is broken, it should be converted to a question right?
<sectech> Just confirming....
<bdmurray> probably what bug are you looking at?
<sectech> 226561
<sectech> I converted it to a question...
<bdmurray> bug 226561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226561 in firefox-3.0 "Can't escape full screen mode" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226561
<sectech> Pressing F11 does indeed bring you out of full screen
<graphx_> oh.. which reminds me... Is there an existing bug for firefox and logmein..  (refreshes when clicking on items on screen)
<sectech> I am going by the guidelines for marking triaging bugs... and I also take into consideration if the problem could be handled faster by the support group...
<sectech> I just need a bit more confidence when redirecting lol...
<bdmurray> Whether that one is a bug might be debatable but converting it to a question seems fine
<sectech> Okay....
<sectech> It just appeared as more of a question, just not worded as such... Figured it would get looked at faster as a question
<bdmurray> I think you gave them enough info that converting it to a question was almost unnecessary
<bdmurray> It doesn't look like they knew that F11 would take you back
<sectech> bdmurray, I'm limited in what I can do with it though... short of marking it as invalid.
<rbrunhuber> I need assistance in writing bug-reports regarding the kubuntu 8.04 installation.
<pjoul> rbrunhuber: what kind of?
<rbrunhuber> pjoul, maybe you could just listen to my installation problems and then help me to create bug reports out of it.
<pjoul> rbrunhuber: have you gone through existing reports?
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: yes
<pjoul> nothing similar?
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: nothing really similar.
<pjoul> you can start then :)
<bdmurray> rbrunhuber: where are you experiencing an issue?
<rbrunhuber> the partitioner and grub do not give the same names to the hdds
<rbrunhuber> pjoul, bdmurray i installed kubuntu with alternate cd to encrypted lvm on second hdd on a asus p5w dh deluxe mobo.
<bdmurray> rbrunhuber: does it not boot now?
<rbrunhuber> pjoul, bdmurray: yes I'm writing from this machine!
<pochu_> jwendell: hi, I'm updating vinagre to 2.23.1 and I've noticed that src/vinagre-enum.[ch] don't have Copyright/License info. Would it be possible to add it for the next release?
<pochu_> vinagre-enums, that is
<pjoul> rbrunhuber: how did you repair it?
<jwendell> pochu_, these files don't belong to the tarball, they're generated at compile time
<pochu_> jwendell: really? I haven't built it yet and they are there :)
<jwendell> pochu_, then this is a bug :)
<pochu_> oh, then the question should be 'could you fix that bug for the next release?' ;-)
<jwendell> pochu_, sure, but, just in case I forget, could you please file a bug in bugzilla then?
<pochu_> alright, will be there in a minute
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: booted in rescue mode installed (from alternate cd) installed grub and changed the all the groot and root names from (hd1,0) to (hd2,0)
<pjoul> rbrunhuber: and does the partitioner suggest correct name for the volume?
<rbrunhuber> i installed on /dev/sdb and now boot from /dev/sdc
<pochu_> jwendell: reported, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531593
<ubottu> Gnome bug 531593 in general "vinagre-enums.[ch] shouldn't be in the tarball" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<jwendell> pochu_, fast guy :)
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: this means the installer named the volume sdb which would be (hd1,0)
<pochu_> jwendell: i'll update the manpage to document the new debug option and create a patch in bugzilla too, but that will not be that fast :)
<jwendell> pochu_, ok :)
<pjoul> don't know these crazy names (1,0) (2,0)
<pjoul> what do they mean?
<pochu_> jwendell: gossip-cell-renderer-expander.[ch], should those be generated at build time too? :)
<jwendell> pochu_, nope, they belong to the tarball
<pochu_> alright, I think that's all!
<qense> woot! five-a-day-applet is now in Dutch! :P
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: this is grubs way to count volumes. so in linux first scsi/sata partition is /dev/sda and in grub-speak (hd0,0)
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: so /dev/sdb is in grub-speak (hd1,0) and /dev/sdc is (hd2,0) ...
<ogra> qense, damned, wat about all these people not speaking dutch ?
<ogra> ;)
<qense> well, there is a german version too!
<ogra> :)
<pjoul> rbrunhuber: ah, okay - so the partitioner suggests wrong partition names?
<qense> and UK English
<pjoul> and grub installer only follows these
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: I guess so
<pjoul> rbrunhuber: and how did you know that it should be /sdc instead of sdb?
<rbrunhuber> because after i booted in rescue mode fdisk -l says my /boot partition is on /dev/sdc1
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: see above
<pjoul> rbrunhuber: it seems that autodetection of ﻿encrypted lvm partitions does not work perfect
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: but all grub has to care about is /boot which is not encrypted and not on lvm?!
<pjoul> rbrunhuber: but partitioner could write bad fstab entries
<pjoul> and map /boot into incorrect partition
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: http://pastebin.com/d6725c5b6
<pjoul> hmm, is this original, non-edited?
<rbrunhuber> pjoul: just shortened
<bdmurray> rbrunhuber: and the types / quantities for devices you had did not change at all?
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: no everything original.
<bdmurray> do you have any log files in /var/log/installer ?
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: yes for example /var/log/installer/partman
<bdmurray> rbrunhuber: have you altered /boot/grub/device.map at all?
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: no
<bdmurray> could you pastebin that?
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: what device.map or partman log?
<bdmurray> device.map for now
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: just a question does grub touch the device.map if you reinstall it?
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: device.map: http://pastebin.com/d2b05b8b1
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: device.map is much older than all the stage* files so should be the original
<bdmurray> Could you report a bug about debian installer include all of /var/log/installer/ , device.map, /etc/fstab, and what you've told us here?
<bdmurray> that'd be debian-installer
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: just to confirm this all logfiles in /var/log/installer are from 21:27 and device.map is from 21:26
<bdmurray> right, device.map was generated during the installation process
<sectech> bug #226992
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226992 in ubuntu "gnome-mouse-properties > accessibility is inaccessible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226992
<sectech> could someone take a look at that and tell tell me what that should be marked as.... a little unsure about that one.
<sectech> I'm not quite sure if that would be considered a bug or not...
<sectech> you have to enable accessibility first, then the reporters issue works.
<pedro_> sectech: more like a wishlist, the reporter is saying that the checkbox should activate the accessibility too
<pedro_> sectech: assign it to gnome-control-center, i'll change the importance to wishlist for you
<sectech> pedro_,  Okay thanks :)
<pedro_> sectech: thanks you for helping ;-)
<sectech> Not a problem... This seems to be an area that I enjoy...
<sectech> I may not be able to fix the bugs, but I figure I can at least help direct them to the proper place.
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: should i report the bug against the debian installer project?
<sectech> pedro_,  can you also wishlist bug 227027 and let me know who to assign it to?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227027 in ubuntu "Add pywebkitgtk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227027
<bdmurray> rbrunhuber: the debian-installer package in ubuntu
<bdmurray> I'll find a url for you
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug
<rbrunhuber> bdmurray: thanks, i know my way around in lp
<bdmurray> Okay, there is sometimes confusion between projects and packages
<pedro_> sectech: sure, do the other part as described here in the meantime https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<pedro_> change title, add a tag
<sectech> okay
<sectech> pedro_,  so you want me to add the "needs-packaging" tag? What would you recommend I add to the title?
<sectech> I am still fairly new at this...
<sectech> oh... "please sync package <packagename> from debian <distro>" where packagename is the package you would like to see.
<pedro_> sectech: just look at the first part of the doc for example reports
<pedro_> sectech: title should be [needs-packaging] package name
<pedro_> and yeah add that tag to it
<sectech> k
<thekorn> bdmurray: hi, sorry for breaking the py-lp-bugs in the bughelper-dev PPA
<thekorn> will create a new upload in a few hours
<sectech> Done... hopefully I did that right
<sectech> If I think a bug requires more information, and I ask probative questions to get that information it would be appropriate to mark the bug as incomplete right? <confirm>
<pedro_> sectech: yes, you're right mark it as incomplete
<sectech> pedro_,  then when I get that info and it looks like a complete bug report I could get someone from the bugteam to mark it as triaged?
<sectech> I have well over a month where I can dedicate quite a bit of time looking at bugs
<pedro_> sectech: you can mark it as Confirmed if you think that there's enough information
<pedro_> and later on ask here for someone to review it and mark it as triaged
<pedro_> great :-)
<sectech> Okay, I'll have to keep a list then.... or just look in my own bug list...
<LaserJock> I've got a question about python-launchpad-bugs, is this the best place to ask?
<pedro_> or subscribe yourself to it
<sectech> Hopefully after proving myself I can be eventually granted the privilege of marking them myself?
<pedro_> sectech: yes sir you're correct
<bdmurray> LaserJock: I know a fair bit about it
<sectech> I kinda like doing this, I did a lot of QA work before....
<LaserJock> I'm trying to pull out what release a specific task is targeted for
<LaserJock> so far .milestone and .target don't give me that
<bdmurray> bug.infotable and then task.targeted_to
<LaserJock> ah, beautiful
<bdmurray> task.milestone too
<LaserJock> milestone doesn't give me release targets
<bdmurray> Okay, if you want release targets then it is task.targeted_to
<bdmurray> One thing to keep in mind is that when a release is targetted it becomes targetted for every task
<LaserJock> huh?
<LaserJock> maybe we aren't talking about the same thing
<bdmurray> if you look at bug 204775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204775 in evolution-data-server "selecting gnome panel intlclock causes top bar and many other things to not respond" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204775
<bdmurray> you'll see it is targetted to Hardy for both affected Ubuntu packages
<LaserJock> right
<bdmurray> so depending on what you are doing if you have a bug affecting multiple sourcepackages you might run into some issues
<LaserJock> so when somebody nominates it for a release you get a task for each of the packages?
<bdmurray> that's correct nominations are not package specific
<LaserJock> well that's pretty crappy
<LaserJock> doesn't affect what I'm doing, but it doesn't make a lot of sense to me
<LaserJock> I guess you can go back and mark one Invalid if you needed to
<bdmurray> bug 215728 is a better example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<LaserJock> fun
<LaserJock> in this case I'm just looking for what Releases tasks have been targeted too
<LaserJock> I'm writing an SRU tracking script
<LaserJock> so I just want to know what release an SRU is targeted for and which ones have not been targeted
<sectech> What package does ACPI problems get put in?  The linux-source-<version> package? In reference to bug 227007
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227007 in ubuntu "Cannot hear audio after suspend" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227007
<sectech> if someone could review and flag that one as triaged that would be great too
<bdmurray> sectech: the correct package is just 'linux' since it is about the Hardy kernel
<sectech> Okay...
<bdmurray> kernel bugs used to belong to linux-source-<xyz> but for hardy forward we are using 'linux'
<sectech> bdmurray, Alright....     I marked 227007 as confirmed as per what pedro_ told me to do, it probably should be marked as triaged though
<bdmurray> I've Triaged it and assigned it to the ubuntu-kernel-acpi team
<crimsun> um, I'm not so sure it has anything to do with acpi
<crimsun> I would need the codec info (from /proc/asound/card0/codec*) to look further
<crimsun> sectech: there's a fairly straightforward test to see whether it's acpi-related: after you resume, unload all snd* modules, then reload snd-hda-intel, then test if playing some audio file is audible
<crimsun> if it is, yours wouldn't be the first Realtek HDA codec to need a reset
<crimsun> (which would make it a linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 issue)
<sectech> It isn't my bug, I was just triaging it...   I'll assign it to linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 then
<crimsun> sectech: no, don't reassign it until that file is attached.
<sectech> okay
<crimsun> (it would be worth asking for that file, indeed.)
<sectech> I'll make a note though on this site stating where it should go when the file gets posted.
<crimsun> thanks!
<JohnPhys> *works on frustrating things
<JohnPhys> crap, wrong window, sorry guys
<sectech> Okay so you just want me to requet that the bug poster unloads the sound modules and reloads and posts the output?
<crimsun> sectech: two additional things would be useful: 1) the contents of /proc/asound/card0/codec*, and 2) logging out of GNOME/KDE/Xfce/etc. and into a console to issue `sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload'
<sectech> K... Posted the request.
<crimsun> sectech: many thanks
<sectech> No problem.
<afflux> is there a way to find out which kernel module is responsible for a specific device? let's say I know someone has a regression with "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller" (pciid: 10ec:8168) and I'd like to sort out what code was changed?
<crimsun> most drivers tend to have pci ids or ssids associated with them
<crimsun> afflux: in your case, look at the aliases.
<crimsun> afflux: i.e., modinfo r8169|grep 8168
<afflux> ah okay, thank you
<sectech> Hmm.... one of the bug is that vista won't load with grub... but the grub configuration was created when hardy was in beta...  I want to suggest that the user re-install grub (and all of it's files), but I am not 100% clear on the commands
<sectech> commands == procedure.
<sectech> hmmm I'll leave that one alone mayb e
<sectech> Could someone review bug #227055, I am fairly convinced it is a unique configuration problem... I just would like some feedback on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227055 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 crash - repeatable example" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227055
<sectech> I can't reproduce the bug
<wolfger> FF3 fails to fail for me as well.
<bdmurray> it works for me too but that doesn't mean their isn't a bug there
<wolfger> there's a bug in there somewhere, most likely. Only question is where.
<sectech> I understand... but going by the information given it probably would recieve more attention from the support community,  if there is a bug there it can be converted back to a bug with the added info...
<sectech> or do I have the wrong way of thinking on this?
<bdmurray> I'm not certain how active the support community is compared to the bug community
<bdmurray> Additionally, I think converting bugs to support questions should be done conservatively
<sectech> I find that people are more likely to respond because they don't think they need to be developer...
<sectech> Indeed, I won't be doing it often...
<sectech> I always had pretty good luck with support, especially with firefox...
<sectech> hmm... did someone flip it back to a bug?
<bdmurray> yeah, I did
<sectech> okay....
<bdmurray> That one really seems like a bug to me, so I thought converting it back was reasonable
<sectech> okay, it was a bad call on my part....
<sectech> I should have asked before converting it to a question..
<bdmurray> I don't think it is that big of a deal, and easy to fix.
<sectech> yeah, true.... but if I didn't ask you guys it would have went unnoticed...
<sectech> the ultimate goal is to help the person with there problem, not make it worse
<bdmurray> I don't understand what could be causing it though
<sectech> I have had java do that before.... but there isn't an applet on the webpage he is accessing...
<sectech> or it seems there isn't from the source view that I saw
<bdmurray> he said it crashed though right?
<sectech> yeah... he said it closed firefox totally...
<bdmurray> he could look in /var/crash/ for a firefox crash report and he might need to reenable apport to do that
<sectech> BUT he also said after I converted it to a question that he followed my question and did create a new user, without all the extensions.... and it still crashed...
<sectech> so it's system wide...
<sectech> Regardless... If it's in the right area then someone might see it and know what it could be....
<sectech> I'll move on
<sectech> I have solved a few today just by asking for more information and making suggestions....
<bdmurray> that's great!
<sectech> Jeeze... Someone decided to assign a bug directly to me...
<greg-g> sectech: thats not cool
<sectech> Could someone review bug #227067 to see if it's assigned to the right group...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227067 in jack "Audio / Video in Hardy is complete joke" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227067
<greg-g> sectech: (the not cool thing being someone assigning a bug to you without your permission)
<crimsun> i love that subject.
<sectech> greg-g,  I very kindly let the person know that assigning a bug to a specific person isn't really a good idea...
<greg-g> crimsun: has it burned you a few times?
<crimsun> I wouldn't say "burned"
<greg-g> well, yeah.  has it "impacted" you? ;)
<crimsun> yes.  As the triager.  And massager.
<sectech> I understand that people get upset when there applications don't work... and I will help where I can,  the role I want to play though is just to get the bug to the right team
<crimsun> generally people expect everything to work, which is fine, but have no understanding of how difficult it is to support everything THEIR ways OOTB.
<sectech> with all the different kinds of hardware out there... it's impossible.
<sectech> and when they post with an attitude from the start, it makes it even harder to deal with them
<sectech> Can someone mark bug #226945 as triaged please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226945 in imagemagick "ImageMagick broken in Hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226945
<greg-g> sectech: that jack bug should be broken up into separate bugs, and definitely not be "in progress"
<greg-g> "in progress" means someone is actively changing code/repackaging to fix the problem
<sectech> he set it to in progress... I'll change it back to incomplete.
<greg-g> the reason I say it should be separate bugs is because I see at least two separate issues: playing a .aup in Audacity isn't producing expected results and playing a .ogg in gmplayer isn't producing expected results
<greg-g> sectech: cool
<sectech> k...  Should I break it up or get the reporter to submit a new one?
<sectech> Actually I better break it up....
<greg-g> well... just make sure you understand exactly what the separate issues are.  that is why I usually have the reporter open a second one (and either I or them edit the description of the first to only reference one)
<greg-g> but, asking this reporter to do more work is something they probably don't want to do (from the tone of their "voice")
<greg-g> bug triaging is both a technical and social skill ;)
<sectech> greg-g,  haha that's why I said I probably should do it... although I am not 100% sure on where to assign them to.... I'll work away at it
<greg-g> I just install audacity to see if I can reproduce something
<crimsun> it's actually more of 4 bugs
<greg-g> which is a good technique for triagers: self confirm
<crimsun> and i'll debunk most of them here
<greg-g> crimsun: probably
<crimsun> 1. he obviously doesn't know about PAM-aware RT.
<crimsun> 2. non-Free Nvidia?  right, SEP.
<crimsun> 3. ALSA support is _not_ the reason for his jackd issues.
<greg-g> (SEP?)
<crimsun> (someone else's problem - Nvidia's.)
 * greg-g nods
<crimsun> 4. I'm not sure how he missed Ubuntu Studio.
<greg-g> heh
<sectech> Okay,  well the entire bug report sounds like venting on top of it...
<crimsun> In other words, Ubuntu Studio takes care of (1), configures jackd properly, and is best suited for him.
<crimsun> yes, ranting is great.
<sectech> crimsun,  considering I started to triage it I probably should post something as a final statement....
<crimsun> anyhow, I concur that things could be simpler - but his is one set of use cases.
<crimsun> making his use cases work OOTB would make some people happy and tick off others.  So...
<sectech> I could recommend Ubuntu Studio, but I probably will be blasted for it
<sectech> but your right... If that is the simplest fix for his situation...
<sectech> What do I set the bug as though? change it back to new and let it expire?
<crimsun> I'll respond to his report.
<sectech> okay
<sectech> thanks crimsun
<sectech> Actually refresh your screen
<sectech> he backed off saying that he didn't think it was a jack specific problem
<sectech> what do you guys do in a situation like that though, do you just leave it as incomplete?
<greg-g> in the case of a bug report which has only one bug/issue in it (not this one) and the reporter suggests that it is not the fault of the assigned package YET you still feel it is a bug you should still continue to triage it with the reporter and thus figure out where the problem actually is
<sectech> okay...
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-06
<sectech> greg-g, what about reporters who abandon there reports? lol (which I am getting the impression this one is doing)
<greg-g> if they do not respond to requests of information for 60 days you are very welcome to close it (set to invalid)
<greg-g> if you set the bug to "incomplete" when you ask for information it automatically starts counting down from 60 days for you
<greg-g> (as long as the bug is not assigned to a person/team, which most times an incomplete bug shouldn't*)
<greg-g> *there are exceptions, certain applications have different work flows depending on the team
<sectech> I'm glad that I have a channel to ask...    There will be less questions from me as I get used to this...
<sectech> my requests for status requests will be increasing though because I can't mark anything as triaged yet
<greg-g> sectech: questions are always welcomed
<sectech> greg-g, can you mark a bug as triaged for me? :P
<greg-g> bug number?
<sectech> 226945
<greg-g> bug 226945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226945 in imagemagick "ImageMagick broken in Hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226945
<sectech> I'll post a reply stating that there should be enough information for the bug to be looked at and solved by someone in a min
<greg-g> k, yeah, since it is a programming example the exact problem function is being called so that helps narrow it down
<greg-g> and it really helped that he tested the latest release and it works there
<sectech> I need to come up with some common responses for bugs that have been freshly marked as triaged (to go along with the standard ubuntu ones)
<greg-g> sectech: just for completeness sake I would ask if it worked in Gutsy
<sectech> alright....
<greg-g> you don't always need to comment on a change of status, just fyi, its optional
<sectech> I know... I just don't like leaving an open comment from someone,  it just seems a little more professional if I let the person know what's going on...
<sectech> old habits die hard I guess...
<greg-g> :) thats quite alright
<sectech> Someone mentioned that since I don't have the ability to mark bugs as triaged I should mark them as confirmed...  I'm kinda wondering about that though because if it's marked as confirmed doesn't that mean it has been duplicated?
<greg-g> yeah, or you feel there is enough information provided (logs are a good example) to warrant it
<greg-g> but be conservative in those cases
<wolfger> are we talking "W" conservative, or Ron Paul conservative? ;-)
<greg-g> wolfger: "conservation of the environment" conservative :)
<sectech> that firefox bug reporter just provided some more information.... It does indeed look like it is a bug
<sectech> which means I was to hasty to change it to a question....
<sectech> 2 tags in an html page that have an embedded wav that doesn't exist, crashes this guys firefox
<greg-g> interesting, bug number for that one?
<wolfger> I just wanna know why it doesn't crash my FF or yours
<sectech> bug #227055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227055 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 crash - repeatable example" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227055
<greg-g> I can't reproduce it either, and I clicked around on the buttons a ton too
<greg-g> reloading every now and then
<sectech> hmmm it's marked as incomplete as a result of me converting it to a question before...  I'll change it back to incomplete
<sectech> rather it was marked as invalid... sorry
<greg-g> yeah, incomplete probably for now, since with a livecd it is not reproducable by the reporter
<pwnguin> is there a reason bug #137686 isn't marked fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137686 in linux "[hardy] [gutsy] [regression] (regression from edgy to feisty and to gutsy) tifm_sd module not working and not producing any message in logs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137686
<seaq> hi guys, Markus uploaded a new python-launchpad-bugs package to the ppa solving bug 226949 , but now I'm trying to install 5-a-day applet and it fails for unmet dependency   libbonobo2-bin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226949 in python-launchpad-bugs "[GUTSY] unmet dependency for python-launchpad-bugs" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226949
<seaq> -
<seaq> and according to packages ubuntu this one also is for hardy only...
<greg-g> seaq: you are running gutsy?
<seaq> yeap...
<seaq> so I wonder should  I fill a new bug or extend the scope for the reported one...
<sectech> wolfger, If you look at the firefox log it touches vlc....
<sectech> wonder if that has anything to do with it
<greg-g> seaq: should probably ask markus about it
<sectech> aahhh hah... google has hits on vlc crashing firefox
<sectech> and the reason why it doesn't crash on my system is because I don't have vlc installed.... I'll try and reproduce this
<sectech> vlc crashed firefox.... that's the problem
<greg-g> sectech: seriously, that was the only change?
<sectech> seriously.
<greg-g> good deal
<greg-g> (that you found it)
<sectech> yep: I think I have found my way to contribute to ubuntu...  triage bugs it is....
<sectech> You sure get a lot of email doing this...haha
<sectech> If someone could mark that bug I was working on as triaged (bug #227055) that would be great
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227055 in vlc "Firefox 3 crash - repeatable example" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227055
<gnomefreak> sectech: is it confirmed or so you need someone to confirm?
<gnomefreak> sectech: we need a bzcktrace on that bug or its useless just because vlc is causing it or appears to be causing it doesnt mean anything until we know why. Im marking it as incomplete only because we need a backtrace or strace of the issue to confirm it, please seehttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States?highlight=(mozilla) for more info on how Mozilla team does thier status on bugs, please feel free to join #ubuntu-mozillateam if
<Igorot> good morning!
<gnomefreak> sectech: i updated the bug the backtrace he did didnt show a crash so i asked for updated.
<gnomefreak> good evening Igorot
<secretlondon> Igorot, good very early morning and I should really be in bed
<Igorot> heh, i'm in southeast asia
<gnomefreak> good night everyone :)
<sectech> wait
<Igorot> bye gnomefreak!
<sectech> sorry
<sectech> I stepped away
<gnomefreak> sectech: im here
<sectech> I'm just reading what you typed.. 2 secs
<gnomefreak> we cant really confirm that bug without a good backtrace or be able to triage upstream in some way
<sectech> Okay fair enough....
<sectech> I see where your coming from.
<gnomefreak> sectech: i will test it again tomorrow and get the rest of the team to try
<sectech> Okay thanks :)
<gnomefreak> sectech: i just need something to say it crashed due to ......
<gnomefreak> have a good day/night
<sectech> makes sense...
<sectech> have a good night
<gnomefreak> 20:44 <      gnomefreak > the vlc guys might beable to use that since it does  remove the interfaces i will update my statements
<gnomefreak> 20:47 <      gnomefreak > sei updaed it sorry its kind of late here atleast its  been a veery long day i thought it was still on  firefox-3 so lets see what vlc bug triager says im  still gonna get the team to see if its reproducable.  i updated everything on bug.
<gnomefreak> 20:48 <      gnomefreak > oops
<gnomefreak> sectech: sorry wrong channel for the above comments ther eshould have been here
<gnomefreak> night
<sectech> okay
<sectech> I don't think i'm going to run any traces tonight... kinda tired at the moment...
<sectech> Actually I'm done for tonight... I'll be back tomorrow
<sectech> night folks
<felipe__> Hello, I'm considering doing bug triage and I want to know how much time does it takes to do this for one bug :):)
<secretlondon> felipe__, depends on the bug!
<felipe__> Ok, do I need to download a special package from the repos to do triaging?
<secretlondon> no
<secretlondon> the information is on the wiki
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<felipe__> should this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/159778 change from new to triaged, it seems it confirmed, and that the reporter was going to report it upstream....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159778 in gimp "Gimp "Save a Copy" Screen is Blank" [Low,New]
<JohnPhys> Should nvidia-settings ask for your password before running?  I think it should, as otherwise (such as currently in Hardy) it can't write changes to the xorg.conf file that someone might want to make.
<greg-g> felipe__: they haven't reported it upstream yet (I looked and couldn't find it) and it still doesn't have a direct cause/set a always reproducible steps
<JohnPhys> Is there anyone here familiar enough with nvidia-settings (or privelidge escalation) that can help with Bug #200868 ?  It's seems to be a decent-sized usability issue for people that choose the proprietary nvidia driver.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200868 in nvidia-settings "nvidia-settings doesn't have permissions to write xorg.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200868
<RAOF> JohnPhys: The counterpoint is that nvidia-settings has sufficient privelages to do everything else.
<RAOF> JohnPhys: I've never missed the lack of root access in nvidia-settings, and I've used it quite a lot.
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  Understandable, but something should be done at least, if only to add a message "please run as sudo from the terminal" or something, so that users know why it's not saving to xorg.conf
<RAOF> JohnPhys: The problem there, of course, is that we don't have the code :(
<RAOF> Right?
<JohnPhys> or add an escalation "prompt" to that specific task only, and let the rest of the application run as a recular user.
<RAOF> If we _did_ have the code, that would be my response, yes.
<RAOF> Oh, maybe we do have the code.  It seems to be in universe, not restricted.
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  I don't know what we have access to with nvidia-settings, I know for sure we don't have access to the driver code :(.
<JohnPhys> RAOF: Yes, it's in universe.  Also, good ol' vrms doesn't complain about it :)
<RAOF> Yeah; I was confused because nvidia-settings used to be bundled with the driver.  It looks like we have the code for nvidia settings, so that's how it should be handled.
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  Alrighty.  Any idea who can be asked/persuaded to make the relevant changes?  I remember reading about issues ppl had with nvidia "not remembering settings", I wonder if this is related (such as twinview setups and such).
<RAOF> JohnPhys: Stick it in the bug report.
<RAOF> I have no idea who's upstream for nvidia-settings.  Presumably it's nvidia.
<JohnPhys> I looked at the recent changelog, looks like lots of diff ppl have applied patches and repackaged it, not sure who's responsible for it though.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Launchpad will hit the right people.
<RAOF> Eventually.
<JohnPhys> Hopefully.  I'm not going to add to the bug report though, as I don't remember where I read such complaints, and don't want to spam the list with (potentially) unrelated info.
<JohnPhys> Thanks for the discussion though.
<lifeless> RAOF: hitting everyone doesn't count!
<RAOF> lifeless: But is a perfectly valid search strategy!
<RAOF> Hit everyone until someone says 'ow' in the right way!
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  I'd hate to be your patient if you were a doctor :P
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080506 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<Hewus> If I can reproduce a bug (#131192) filed as 'firefox' on firefox-3.0, can I confirm it for firefox, or should I also add firefox-3.0 as new?
<techno_freak> Hewus, confirm the bug
<techno_freak> Hewus, if you can confirm it for 3.0 also, then add it to the affected packages
<LaschW> kmail fails initiating TLS: "kio_imap: WARNING: TLS mode setup has failed.  Aborting."
<LaschW> Anyone else faced this?
<LaschW> There is a a gentoo bugreport against libssl0.9.8: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198914
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 198914 in Ebuilds "dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g failure with SSLv3 handshakes when enable-tlsext" [Normal,Reopened]
<Hewus> techno_freak: done, thank you :-)
<techno_freak> Hewus, welcome :)
<Klessou>  Is it normal when edit the terminal launcher and I add "sudo" (or "gksudo") before "gnome-terminal" command. I'm using directly the root user without password ... ??
<Klessou> ... in a terminal when I do "sudo gnome-terminal", at the same time I hate to put my password ...
<Klessou> ???
<Klessou> Strange, the time to do a sudo in a launcher seems higher than the time in a terminal ...
<Klessou>  Strange, the time to do a sudo without password in a launcher seems higher than the time in a terminal ...
<sectech> Morning gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> bug 227055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227055 in vlc "VLC seems to cause Firefox-3.0 to crash repeatedly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227055
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> i think i found out why backtraces didnt show anything
<sectech> no debugging symbols?
<gnomefreak> no wrong packages
<sectech> okay...
<sectech> I did a search for vlc crashes in lauchpad  and I think I found a bug that might be related
<sectech> bug #78725 and bug#116689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78725 in vlc "MASTER firefox crashed [@vfprintf] ... -- libvlc.so.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78725
<sectech> I'm curious to know if it's the same bug...   The only difference in this case seems to be the media is a .wav
<gnomefreak> sectech: once i get a backtrace than we car mark it but with what we have isnt enough to say vfprint causing it unless i missed something in bug
<gnomefreak> sectech: bug 227055 is .wav as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227055 in vlc "VLC seems to cause Firefox-3.0 to crash repeatedly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227055
<gnomefreak> give me 20-30 minutes i should have everything needed i hope
<sectech> 227055 is the original bug
<sectech> Okay
<sectech> I don't have a lot of time to spend on triage today, I just want to make sure the ones I started are being dealt with...
<gnomefreak> sectech: the mozilla bugs page is up to date now as for the pakcages neeed to debug
<qense> here anothere xample of devs using bug reports for their own purposes, but forgetting to edit the status in a right way, so we think it's a normal bug report: bug 226475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226475 in kaffeine "remove dvd code install" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226475
<gnomefreak> sectech: no worries outside of yard work i planned on working on email and email == 100+ bugs :(
<gnomefreak> qense: what do you mean devs used it for thier own purpose?
<gnomefreak>  devs fix bugs for everyone not themselves
<qense> they post normal bug reports, leave the status at new or incomplete
<qense> I used wrong words
<james_w> qense: yeah, that's unfortunate.
<qense> but it makes us think we've got a very bad bug reprot
<gnomefreak> everyone has thier own way of doing bugs. mozilla team doesnt use status like everyone else does (just an dexample)
<qense> but we should at least make it clear for us that we should leave it alone
<gnomefreak> he filied the bug report for that purpose (not really to be triaged
<qense> s/we/they
<qense> yes, but how can I see that?
<gnomefreak> qense: if you know the devs you know to leave it alone :)
<james_w> qense: yeah, the problem is that bugs are also used for workflow, and I don't think that in this case the process allowed for anything else to be done until the diffs were ready.
<qense> but there are so many :)
<gnomefreak> click on his name and it will show you
<qense> work will take much longer if I have to check all reporters
<qense> and what about real bug reports from devs?
<james_w> perhaps "confirmed" would have worked, but I don't know if this is used for something else by the SRU team.
<gnomefreak> that is a real bug report he filied it so he didnt forget about it
<qense> but if it would have been a real bug report he shouldn't have set it to confirmed by himself
<gnomefreak> perhaps he should have set him as assigned to but than that doesnt work for mozillateam so its hard to say
<gnomefreak> it is a real bug report
<gnomefreak> its just not one needed to be triaged
<qense> I think ti would be the best if we would arrange a meeting about this
<gnomefreak> if bug team stopped using assigned to space for anyone asking questions than devs can set them to themselves and you would have a fix to the issue
<gnomefreak> this would give the new bug triagers a simple answer to who is working on the bug not triaging it
<qense> the policy recently has been changed, at first triagers were told to assing themselves to bugs they were triaging, but now it's just for people who work on them
<gnomefreak> ok good it did go back to normal
<gnomefreak> brb really have to get backtrace for this bug, sectech im leaning towards this bug being firefox since firefox crashed not vlc vlc might have helped cause the crash say by mem usage but firefox gtk issue and should be fixed in firefox but lets see what i get from backtrace first
<sectech> gnomefreak,  Okay...  This bug seems to be a good lesson for me,  yesterday was my first day bug triaging...
<sectech> I learned a LOT yesterday as it was....
<gnomefreak> :) dont ever stop learning
<sectech> I tend to think it would be a good thing for a triager to put something in the bug to let people know it is in the process of being triaged...
<gnomefreak> i do know vlc has what too many depends :(
<sectech> gnomefreak,  Oh I won't....  I like this! It's really good experience
<gnomefreak> brb smoke before running this test again
<sectech> k
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time ping me please if within next 30 minutes i would like you to try to reproduce a vlc/firefox-3 bug
<asac> gnomefreak: i have time for  you :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> bug 227055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227055 in vlc "VLC seems to cause Firefox-3.0 to crash repeatedly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227055
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see that?
<gnomefreak> asac: backtrace isnt working :( we i might need to fix the wiki
<gnomefreak> asac: no but i failed to have vlc installed
<gnomefreak> http://dual-n-back.com/nback.html
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox -g 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-firefox.log just spawns another page
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to close all firefox running before doing that
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Hardy:~$ firefox -g 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-firefox.log
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Hardy:~$ run
<gnomefreak> bash: run: command not found
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Hardy:~$
<gnomefreak> asac: doesnt6 matter
<gnomefreak> i get that no matter what
<asac> gnomefreak: -g doesn't work anymore ... try
<asac> gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3*/firefox
<asac> run
<gnomefreak> due to ff-3?
<asac> yes
<asac> gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3*/firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/gdb-firefox.log
<asac> (gdb) run
<asac> if that work please update the wiki
<gnomefreak> it is kind of
<gnomefreak> i need to kill it and cant :(
<gnomefreak> ok lets try this again
<gnomefreak> its much much slower
<gnomefreak> sectech: i still cant reproduce this bug with or without gdb
<gnomefreak> ok refresh #10 going to walk away with htis running and try in a minute
<gnomefreak> that cant be good
<sectech> gnome the only change I made to re-produce this bug was by installing the mozilla-plugin-vlc package
<sectech> you restart firefox and go to the reporters webpage and it crashes...
<gnomefreak> that could be why i couldnt reproduce i thought i had it installed
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking lets hold off on sunbird for intrepid until gcc-4.3 gets fixed and in repos that leaves us one less spin although for PPA hardy it doesnt matter we can turn PPA into backport HArdy
<sectech> Here is a question for the rest of the triagers....  Do you guys/gals set a limit for yourself on how many bugs you triage a day?
<mvo> bdmurray: could you please verify #157763 - it seems to collect duplicates and the week is over so it would be nice to get it into -updates :)
<gnomefreak> sectech: some days all day some days just email worth it all depedns on what i have to do that day
<gnomefreak> sectech: its open site and just keep refreshing right? no need to click on anything?
<gnomefreak> got it
<sectech> gnomefreak,  You just need to refresh
<gnomefreak> not helpful but got it
<sectech> awesome! (that you were able to reproduce it)
<gnomefreak> 0xb7cb9246 in vfprintf () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<gnomefreak> good call looks like a dup of other bug but lets wait until i upload backtrace and ask asac what he thinks :)
<sectech> Okay sounds good...
<sectech> I gotta run for a little while... I'll be back later this evening
<gnomefreak> asac: im heading out to do yard work can you please check bug 227055 and post if you agree to it being dup i added everything on the bug that should be needed. ill fix wiki a bit later today
<gnomefreak> later
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227055 in vlc "VLC seems to cause Firefox-3.0 to crash repeatedly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227055
<Yahuda> Hi.
<Yahuda> does anyone get ATI restricted driver freezes?
<Yahuda> Or something?
<Yahuda> Like that...
<i4x> hi everyone!!
<i4x> ppl, I think I found a bug while trying to print!!
<qense> ok!
<qense> please tell! :)
<i4x> but I don't know if that is a bug in system-config-printer or in evince!...
<i4x> do evince use system-config-printer-gnome settings to print?
<i4x> or does it use its own printing configuration?
<seb128> describe your issue rather
<seb128> those questions are not really clear
<seb128> the printers are configured in cupsys, system-config-printer is an interface to do the configuration
<i4x> imagine a pdf file with 30 pages!
<seb128> evince uses gtkprint which uses cupsys
<qense> are the hugday-tools integrated in the five-a-day applet?
<i4x> when I was using Gutsy, I always opened the file with the evince and when printing 4 pages per side it always printed well oriented!!
<i4x> after update to Hardy it started to print 4 pages per side with a bad orientation!
<i4x> in system-config-printer, I have it like I had before..
<i4x> ..and I've the same configurations in evince>File>'Print' and 'Print Setup' !!
<seb128> i4x: I think there is some such bugs open already, maybe try if you have the same issue using other applications, gtk-demo, gedit, etc
<i4x> I c!
<i4x> but is there any other program to print pdf files?
<i4x> any program that uses other way to print than evince!
 * thekorn waves
<thekorn> happy hugday
<Iulian> Hey thekorn, happy hug day!
<thekorn> howdy Iulian
<Iulian> thekorn: Well, I'm not feeling so good today...
<Iulian> qense: Today is your birthday, am I right?
<thekorn> Iulian, ooch :( I'm sorry to hear this
<qense> iulian: yes you're right
<qense> :)
<thekorn> qense, HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<qense> thanks!
<Iulian> thekorn: Don't worry. I will be better soon.
<qense> happy hug day
<Iulian> qense: Happy birthday!
<thekorn> phew
<qense> is hugday-tools integrated in five-a-day-applet?
<thekorn> qense, +1 for a meeting/discussion on "don't touch my bugs..."
<thekorn> no
<qense> thekorn: how did you read that? :P
<Iulian> ML?
<qense> did I post it there?
<thekorn> 12:16	qense	I think ti would be the best if we would arrange a meeting about this
<qense> ah, complete with spelling mistakes :)
<qense> yes, that's what I said here earlier today
<qense> irclog.ubuntu.com probably
<thekorn> exactly!
<Iulian> logs*
<bdmurray> mvo: sure, I'll do that today.  I was looking at a couple of others w/o test cases.
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :)
<mvo> bdmurray: I'm currently adding test-cases were I see them missing, unfortunately some are pretty difficult
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I believe 222895 was one of the ones I was looking at and it has one now - thanks!
<danage> can someone help me triage this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/197549
<qense> bdmurray: did you read my suggestions to have a meeting/discussions somewhere in IRCland about the recent 'don't touch dev's bugs' thing?
<bdmurray> qense: no, I haven't seen that
<qense> I think we should do that
<qense> there are some problems with it altely
<qense> and it can cause iritation, and we should have a friendly contact with the development team :)
<bdmurray> Okay, and you think a meeting would be the best forum?
<qense> well, a mailist dicussion would be a bit tricky since all teams ahve different lists
<qense> (sorry if I react a bit late, there are visitors here ;) )
<hggdh> qense: is this relating to the recent thread in the devel maillist?
<bdmurray> I'll be at going to UDS real soon so we, the bugsquad could talk about it, and I bring up our concerns there
<bdmurray> s/bring/could bring/
<qense> yes
<qense> that would be ok I think
<qense> I've got to go, bye!
<mrooney> bdmurray: did you get my email about the bugcontrol applications?
<mrooney> I can't seem to reply to them since mrooney+bugcontrol@gmail.com is where they go, but the replies come from just mrooney@gmail.com
<Hewus> Bug 200061 wants to change the official xsane logo to something else. Is that a legitimate request that should be passed on upstream, or should it be marked invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200061 in xsane "xsane icon has nothing to do with scanning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200061
<mrooney> Hewus: I don't know, it is a legitimate complaint at least, it seems like something Ubuntu wouldn't fix as we wouldn't want to subvert applications' icons
<bdmurray> Hewus: it's not something we, Ubuntu, would change and I personally wouldn't forward it.  If the reporter is concerned about it they could.
<Pici> Could it be something for the artwork team to concider for a new icon? rather than be assigned to xsane itself?
<mrooney> Pici: you would want xsane to at least approve first right? as in ask them if they would consider using a new icon if one was developed?
<mrooney> then if they agree a new icon could be appropriate, proceed and perhaps send it upstream
<Pici> mrooney: I have no idea what the policy is for icons, but I know I've seen application icons change across icon sets.  I'm just brainstorming outloud here.
<mrooney> Pici: yeah I don't either, I was just doing the same :)
<Hewus> mrooney, bdmurray: I'll mark it as invalid then, and put some note about contacting upstream if they're unhappy.
<Hewus> thanks
<bdmurray> Thank you for helping out!
<Hewus> bdmurray: No worries. I just joined bugsquad a couple of days ago, and I'm having a lot of fun :-)
<mrooney> bdmurray: should I ping you later about the email or did you just miss my above question?
<bdmurray> mrooney: yes I got your mail, I've no idea why you can't reply to them the launchpad mailing list stuff is a new feature
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh okay, I assumed it was because the list isn't open to everyone, only people who are members/subscribed, and since my reply address is different than my subscribed address, it rejected them
<bdmurray> mrooney: that sounds probablye
<bdmurray> er probable
<mrooney> bdmurray: do you still want my responses to the applications by replying directly to you, or should I not reply to any until I can send to the list?
<bdmurray> mrooney: try replying to the list there is a new moderation feature that I wan to test
<mrooney> sure thing, will do
<mrooney> lunch time, thanks for your response!
<Yasumoto> hey guys, I'm trying to set up editmoin so I can work with the hugday wiki page, but I'm getting this error:
<Yasumoto> You are not allowed to edit this page.
<Yasumoto> error: body information not found
<Yasumoto> google isn't really turning up much info, and I've set up my .moin_ids file with http://wiki.ubuntu.com yasumoto
<pedro_> Yasumoto: ah that's why
<pedro_> http://labix.org/editmoin#head-bc4a29be70afe1fe227646902d398890d0a75f01 <- look there
<pedro_> if you use firefox you have to go to preferences -> privacy -> show cookies and search for the one of wiki.ubuntu.com
<Yasumoto> ohh, thanks a bunch
<Yasumoto> lemme try it out and see what happens
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pedro_> sure
<pochu> Yasumoto: editmoin's manpage explains it too, have you looked at it?
<Yasumoto> yeah, but I skimmed over the "http authentication" part, and just focused on the "url id pairs" section above :/
<Yasumoto> oh, I get it now
<Yasumoto> cool, thanks a lot guys
<sectech> Is there a webpage that tells what package is in what repository?
<bdmurray> sectech: What do you mean?
<sectech> someone posted a bug saying they couldn't access java6 because it wasn't in the repository... I wanted to quote what one it was in
<hggdh> sectech: probably http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bdmurray> sectech: you could try using rmadison to find it
<bdmurray> something like 'rmadison -u ubuntu sun-java6-bin'
<sectech> Oh.. never mind, I found it... right click on the package in Synaptic and go to properties :P
<bdmurray> rmadison is useful because it shows every release too
<sectech> ahh ok... didn't know about that one
<Yasumoto> whoa, rmadison is awesome
<Yasumoto> thanks bdmurray
<sectech> Could someone review bug #227399 and tell me what your opinion is....  I'm not sure if that should be triaged as a bug or not...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227399 in ubuntu "System policy authentication dialog showing junk commas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227399
<bdmurray> sectech: that sounds like a duplicate to me
<sectech> I'll find the appropriate duplicate to attach it to....
<bdmurray> look at policykit bugs
<sectech> okay
<sectech> Is that the package it should be assigned to? What I'll do is assign it,  and mark it as a duplicate when I find an older report
<copyofjohan> hi, after resume from hibernate all other six ttys are just white. found #129910, but that bug is not exactly what happens to me. I dont use a vga= boot-option. Should I file a new bug or wait for the fix?
<mrooney> bug 129910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<sectech> bdmurray,  Can you wishlist bug#227411
<bdmurray> on the phone at the moment
<bdmurray> I'll look shortly
<sectech> okay
<mrooney> copyofjohan: those all say fix released, that means if you are updated and still have the issue it is a different bug, unless you are running an older version. what is your ubuntu version?
<copyofjohan> 8.04 updated
<copyofjohan> uptodate
<copyofjohan> which information should I attach?
<copyofjohan> mrooney: which information should I attach? and against which packages should I file the bug?
<copyofjohan> uswsusp?
<mrooney> copyofjohan: sorry, I am not knowledgeable in that regard, I would file a new bug, mentioning the other bugs it seems similar but not a duplicate of, and attach whatever you think is appropriate
<mrooney> copyofjohan: when a knowledgeable triager comes along he or she can remove unneeded attachments or ask for needed ones
<copyofjohan> ok, thanks
<mrooney> copyofjohan: no problem, thanks for contributing!
<bdmurray> sectech: I'd prefer the bug was not new before setting the importance
<danage> ok i found out 2 other bugs were related to mine and marked them as duplicates. now, this makes for a significant number of reports- does someone want to look into this/triage? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/175743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175743 in kdebluetooth "Bluetooth Mouse looses connection after some time of inactivity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<james_w> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> james_w: you're welcome
<bdmurray> james_w: hi!
<james_w> hi bdmurray
<andre___> pedro_!!!!
<pedro_> andre___: dude!
<andre___> :-*
<pedro_> ;-*
<andre___> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531670 - we get billions of them.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 531670 in BugBuddyBugs "Evolution Mail and Calendar: After upgrade to Ub untu..." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<andre___> why does ubuntu do this? :)
<pedro_> oh oh not me seb did it :-P
<andre___> and why do you share the room with lool instead of me, honey?!
<andre___> ah, ok. seb to blame. good, good! </evil-grin>
<afflux> good day
<andre___> is there an ubuntu downstream bug about this?
<pedro_> andre___: because you snore like a bear :-P
<pedro_> yeah i remember one let me search it
<pwnguin> andre___: about spamming gnome bugzilla or a broken send/ receive?
<pedro_> hey afflux
<andre___> pedro_, shit, who told you? did you listen all night long on my door at last guadec?!
<andre___> pwnguin, if in doubt: both!!
<secretlondon> you guys at uds?
<pwnguin> is USD now?
<ompaul> no
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> UDS
<gnomefreak> 19th
<gnomefreak> iirc
<ompaul> still no
<pwnguin> thats' a bit early
<ompaul> gnomefreak, correct
<gnomefreak> :)
<pwnguin> is there a reason bug #137686 isn't marked fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137686 in linux "[hardy] [gutsy] [regression] (regression from edgy to feisty and to gutsy) tifm_sd module not working and not producing any message in logs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137686
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: eas it fixed?
<gnomefreak> s/eas/was
<pwnguin> it is
<pwnguin> "works for me"
<gnomefreak> for gutsy and hardy than mark it fix released if it has been already
<ogra> andre___, thats the grand masterplan to automatically avoid all subsequent bugs
<pwnguin> its' been declined for gutsy
<gnomefreak> i have no X atm but i read it earlier and didnt see gutsy declined
<gnomefreak> i dont htink
<pwnguin> I thought fix committed / released was an automatic thing though
<pwnguin>  Declined  for Gutsy  by Henrik Nilsen Omma
<andre___> ogra: i must admit i like that idea. :-)
<ogra> heh :)
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: only if the changelog has lp: #11111
<gnomefreak> 1 = bug number
<ogra> you only have to stick to that single one and regulary mark it wontfix once a week :)
<bdmurray> pwnguin: I'd do some research before marking it as Fix Released
<pwnguin> too late
 * pwnguin blames gnomefreak
 * gnomefreak hasnt seen Henrik in a month
<pwnguin> did he quit ubuntu or something?
<gnomefreak> not that i know of
<bdmurray> You'll see him more in #ubuntu-testing I think
<pedro_> andre___:  nobody told me, I've hear you from downstairs!
<bdmurray> He'll be at UDS
 * gnomefreak broke intrepid already
<pwnguin> so if it's only fixed for hardy, should I leave the bug open for gutsy, even if it's been declined?
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: first find out why it was declided
<bdmurray> pwnguin: Why do you think it is open for Gutsy?
<pwnguin> because the title says gutsy?
<pedro_> andre___: bug 226051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226051 in evolution "Evolution 2.22.1 won't sent/receive email. Icon is gray, F9 does not do anything. Internet connection works." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226051
<pedro_> point him to that one please
<bdmurray> pwnguin: okay, but the linux-source-2.6.22 task, which is the gutsy kernel, is marked as Won't fix
<bdmurray> The title isn't really indicative of open tasks
<gnomefreak> i would think its a bit late for kernel upgrade for gutsy for one issue
<pwnguin> most likely
<bdmurray> Right, and that is why the bug is set to "Won't Fix" for the gutsy kernel
<pwnguin> bdmurray: won't fix isn't the same as fix released however, by my layman's reading of the words
<gnomefreak> so its fixed released for hardy and wont fix for gutsy the bug shouldnt be open
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: wont fix == wont fix the issue
<gnomefreak> gutsy is EOS in OCT right?
<pwnguin> what?
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: no, that would be feisty
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> april of 09
<gnomefreak> ah forgot about feisty
<andre___> pedro_, thanks for the link
<pedro_> you're welcome
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<bdmurray> is it a USB or PS2 keyboard?
<secretlondon> there was an old keys get stuck down bug
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<bdmurray> noelferreira: did you see my question(s) from earlier?
<noelferreira> bdmurray, laptop keyboard
<noelferreira> bdmurray, sorry haven't seen it before
<bdmurray> and it isn't just one key that doesn't work but all of them is that right?
<noelferreira> i am not sure bdmurray. how can i confirm that?
<noelferreira> keycode 240 ? bdmurray
<noelferreira> which one is
<noelferreira> ?
<bdmurray> keycode 240 sounds like a specific key to me
<noelferreira> checking my dmesg seems to be only that one
<bdmurray> does your keyboard have any multimedia keys?
<noelferreira> email, internet browser adn a searching key
<bdmurray> How do you normally resolve the issue?
<yuriy> is thursday's hug day for just network-manager or including network-manager-applet/knetworkmanager?
<noelferreira> bdmurray, in fact i don't know
<noelferreira> first i disable acpi
<noelferreira> didn't work
<noelferreira> then i tried to change my locales
<noelferreira> i thought it worked but then happened again
<noelferreira> i change also the xorg.conf and SCIM input but nothing
<noelferreira> it stills happen time to tim
<noelferreira> now it's ok :)
<noelferreira> however my ctrl key doesn't work for selecting multiple files
<noelferreira> press ctrl key and select files with left mouse key doesn't work
<secretlondon> jcastro: you are working on relations with upstream?
<jcastro> secretlondon: that's me, what's up
<bdmurray> noelferreira: hmm, I'm not sure what's going on then
<secretlondon> jcastro: with my tux4kids hat on we are having problems again with rosetta and Ubuntu's translations of our software
<jcastro> secretlondon: i'm about to step out to a dinner engagement, could you send me your concerns over email? I can look at it first thing tomorrow.
<jcastro> jorge (at) ubuntu.com
<secretlondon> jcastro: sure thanks
<jcastro> secretlondon: since you say "problems again" if you could note past problems you've had that would be helpful
<secretlondon> jcastro: sure
<secretlondon> I think we get forgotten as we are neither gnome nor kde
<secretlondon> if we are in a family it's the dsl one
<secretlondon> sd;
<secretlondon> sdl
<jcastro> secretlondon: don't worry, I won't forget you!
<secretlondon> jcastro :D
<noelferreira> bdmurray, do you have one idea?
<bdmurray> noelferreira: not really
<sectech> Does xubuntu use adept?
<sectech> bug #227403 ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227403 in ubuntu "java6 bin is uninstallable in Xubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227403
<pwnguin> isn't adept a kde thing?
<sectech> Jeeze I need to get some VM's working so I can try and reproduce some of the non-ubuntu bugs.
<bdmurray> sectech: what virtual machine software are you using?
<sectech> bdmurray, If I was to install one I would have used vitualbox...
<sectech> I think in order to triage properly I'll need a couple of VMs so I can test myself...
<sectech> Yesterday went well... today I have a couple bugs that I don't know how to proceed on...
<bdmurray> You can install adept w/o pulling in too much other stuff
<sectech> true, I just don't want to screw up my main system....
<bdmurray> yeah, you could end up with a mess of a system like me
<bdmurray> and that's no good
<sectech> He can't scroll down to hit accept on the java agreement... I don't know if he is just not clicking on the right window or if it's a bug...
<sectech> hmm....  I'll leave it alone until I can test it myself...
<bdmurray> sectech: I can test it
<sectech> bdmurray,  I appreciate it, thank you...
<bdmurray> Well, I'm not sure how helpful it is but using adept in Ubuntu it wasn't a problem
<sectech> bdmurray, someone would have noticed that far sooner if it was a common occurrence...  I'll keep investigating...
<sectech> I guess there is a possibility just because it isn't common something isn't there...
<sectech> I know cody-sommerville (the project leader) personally,  he hasn't mentioned anything about this
<sectech> Could someone review bug #227397 and provide your opinion?  This screams out nvidia graphics card problem to me rather then openoffice...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227397 in openoffice.org "titlebar in openoffice gets pink while printing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227397
<sectech> Once I get more information from the reporter I was going to re-assign it to nvidia-glx-new
<sectech> depending on what I see
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-07
<mrooney> so let's say I tried to log out for the first time, and it displayed some text and then brought me to a black screen, which didn't respond to ctrl alt delete or ctrl backspace. what logs should I check and what should I report?
<sectech> When you logout are you trying to go back to the gdm login screen?
<sectech> or just a console
<mrooney> sectech: the gdm login, I just pressed the power button and then clicked logout
<sectech> hmm..
<sectech> try checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sectech> What kind of video card do you have/
<sectech> ?
<mrooney> sectech: sorry for my delay, an ati 350
<sectech> mrooney,  On a fresh boot does your login screen come up okay?
<mrooney> sectech: yeah, indeed, just fine
<sectech> I'm sorry but I don't have a lot of time this evening,  but you might want to check to see if gdm is crashing... maybe try and run a backtrace on that to see if it comes up with anything... That's where I would start if I was having that problem
<mrooney> okay thanks
<greg-g> bdmurray: would it be wise to add links to BugSquad/KnowledgeBase under the Bug Tools section to the greasemonkey scripts (the karma, add tag, and responses which are in bzr and the latest one you posted to the list)?
<mrooney> there are greasemonkey scripts for launchpad?
<mrooney> for ubuntu?
<greg-g> yep, brian just emailed out one he made to the bugsquad mailing list
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<savvas> hi, I can't explain this problem properly, i have compiz enabled, and sometimes when i click the upper right button to maximize a window, it doesn't resize the window properly and the window stays the same
<savvas> is this problem known? here's a screenshot: http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=noresizemaximizedwindowgh5.png
<kijoko> helo
<kijoko> i need some help
<MightyTweek> kijoko: what kind of help?
<kijoko> hardy installed on may laptop
<MightyTweek> You probably want to go to #ubuntu
<kijoko> but i can't resume ( wake ) from suspend/hibernate
<kijoko> no respon from #ubuntu
<MightyTweek> this really isn't the right channel, you want to be in #ubuntu, but try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3066404
<savvas> do you think bug #227644 related to compiz or metacity?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227644 in ubuntu "window not properly maximized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227644
<savvas> *is related
<Hewus> savvas: can you reproduce the issue with metacity?
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> it doesn't happen always i'm afraid
<savvas> let me disable it and try again
<savvas> Hewus: i don't think so, in compiz after the 5th or 6th retry I got it happening
<savvas> 'ere we go.. most probably compiz related
<Hewus> savvas: if it only occurs with compiz, then mark it as compiz :-)
<savvas> well that was easy, thanks :P
<Hewus> savvas: no worries :-)
<lesshaste> hi
<techno_freak> hi
<lesshaste> I can't seem to work out how to read bug reports .. e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/165093 has two "Affects" lines marked as Invalid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 165093 in xorg-server "Xorg crashes with /usr/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1e1)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<lesshaste> what does this mean?
<techno_freak> lesshaste, it might have affected two different packages
<techno_freak> lesshaste, for example firefox is different from firefox-3.0
<techno_freak> lesshaste, it looks like you can remove the 'Ubuntu' and 'linux-restricted..'
<techno_freak> lesshaste, err.. i meant the two is not related to the bug and hence marked invalid
<lesshaste> techno_freak: ok that's odd
<techno_freak> lesshaste, the orig. reporter might have added all the 3 because he wasn't sure, 'Ubuntu' is the default option
<lesshaste> techno_freak: ok.. I assume it's a driver problem so restricted-drivers looks correct
<lesshaste> but what do I know :)
<techno_freak> lesshaste, if you want to make it restricted-drivers bug then you have to reason out, afaics people have dealt with it as a Xorg bug
<lesshaste> techno_freak: ok.. I'll leave it to the experts.. .it is a bit sad to have an X crash bug at this point. I am not sure I have had one in the 15 years I have been using linux for :)
<techno_freak> lesshaste, :)
<lesshaste> techno_freak: by the way.. what is this channel for? :)
<techno_freak> lesshaste, for the bug squad, to deal with bug triage. its more like a discussion channel for triagers
<lesshaste> the triagers allocate bugs to people/teams?
<norsetto> lesshaste: no
<lesshaste> my bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/224561 was supposedley allocated to the kernel team but I see no evidence of it on the bug (I tried to do it myself but didn't have permission)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224561 in linux "DVD drive errors in hardy" [Undecided,New]
<lesshaste> norsetto: oh.. what do triagers do?
<techno_freak> lesshaste, we help making the bug as informative as possible for the people to work on fixing it
<lesshaste> techno_freak: cool
<lesshaste> sounds like a really worthwhile job
<techno_freak> :)
<techno_freak> s/bug/bug report/
<lesshaste> techno_freak: well is there any more info needed for my bug above for example? :)
<techno_freak> lesshaste, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<lesshaste> techno_freak: so has 224561 actually been assigned to kernel? I seem to have problems reading the bug report metainformation
<techno_freak> lesshaste, it is assigned to linux source package and handled by the ubuntu kernel team
<lesshaste> ok.. sorry I will get used to how this works
<lesshaste> I promise :)
<lesshaste> Hardy is seriously buggy :)
<techno_freak> eh
<techno_freak> if there are no bugs, then there are really serious problems
<lesshaste> techno_freak: :) there is quite a large margin between no bugs and too many bugs
<lesshaste> I am sure it will all clear up slightly in the next month or so
<techno_freak> lesshaste, i hardly encountered any bugs with hardy
<lesshaste> techno_freak: ok.. on my system which is about 5 years old networking broke, X wouldn't start at all and the dvd drives spews errors on dmesg
<lesshaste> :)
<lesshaste> this was a simple upgrade from gutsy where everything worked perfectly
<lesshaste> I could have waited a few months after hardy was released of course so I only have myself to blame :)
 * ogra wonders why you have hda there at all
<ogra> we dont have any ide naming in the distro by default anymore, update manager should have taken care for the transition to sdX
<savvas> udev package?
<savvas> lesshaste: apt-cache policy udev | grep Installed
<ogra> lesshaste, do you have added anything to /etc/modules to forcefully load ide drivers ?
<ogra> (or something else along these lines)
<jeromeg> could an archive admin take care of bug #227225 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227225 in gutsy-backports "Please backport glest-data from Hardy" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227225
<jeromeg> a package is not installable at the moment because of a partial backport
<lesshaste> savvas: ?
<lesshaste> ogra: was that for me?
<ogra> lesshaste, thats why i prefixed it with your nick, yes :)
<lesshaste> ogra: what was it in reply to ? :)
<ogra> lesshaste, in reply to reading your bug report
<lesshaste> ogra: the DVD drive problem?
<lesshaste> ogra: I have more than one :)
<ogra> i see ide in your dmseg, that shouldnt be there
<ogra> libata is used in hardy that remaps drives to scsi devices
<lesshaste> ogra: aha.. http://pastebin.com/f740c0c48 is  /etc//modules
<ogra> thats why i asked if you have added any ide drivers to something like /etc/modules
<lesshaste> sorry ogra .. hard freeze so had to reboot :)
<lesshaste> did you see anything in my /etc/modules file?
<ogra> only the lm sensors stuff
<ogra> a default one looks the same otherwise
<lesshaste> right
<ogra> but the hda and ide in your dmesg defiately looks wrong
<ogra> err, wait
<lesshaste> ogra: I have the full dmesg from the 2.6.22 boot if that helps
<lesshaste> where there are no errors
<ogra> could be that i2c-piix4 pulls in the wrong stuff
<lesshaste> (except for fglrx but that is a different story)
<thekorn> hello bugsquad!
<ogra> can you comment the lm-sensors part in there, run: sudo update-initramfs -u and try a reboot ?
<ogra> (especialy i2c-piix4)
<lesshaste> rebooting
<savvas> need someone to test the following: 1) open a terminal and run this: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd -r 2) open another terminal and do this: nautilus ftp://viper.sh3lls.net 3) if you get an error without a login prompt, post to http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=525283 with the output from gvfsd and the error
<ubottu> Gnome bug 525283 in ftp backend "gvfs ftp error "invalid reply" without login prompt" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lesshaste> ogra: still get loads of [  103.668329] hda: status error: error=0x00 { }
<lesshaste> [  103.668330] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<lesshaste> do you want to see dmesg?
<ogra> did you cemmoent everything below line 11 in http://pastebin.com/f740c0c48 ?
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.com/fcec1a27
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> hats not it then
<ogra> *thats
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.com/f24d63784  <-- dmesg
<ogra> in any case you need to get rid of hda
<lesshaste> hwo do I do that? :)
<ogra> ask in #ubuntu-kernel i think
<lesshaste> to be clear.. what should the dvd drive be if not hda?
<ogra> if the drive was recognized by libata and then a ide module is loaded you may have driver clashes that result in such error
<ogra> scdX or so
<ogra> we have no hdX naming anymore in hardy
<lesshaste> aha
<lesshaste> I see
<ogra> and the device name indicates ts using a wrong driver here
<ogra> i migh be wrong but i think thats one of your probs, the kernel guys can confirm or decline
<lesshaste> ok I asked in #ubuntu-kernel
<lesshaste> although it doesn't look like anyone is in
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> although the X crashes are much more annoying :)
<savvas> lesshaste can i see your udev version? apt-cache policy udev | grep Installed
<lesshaste>  Installed: 117-8
<savvas> hm
<savvas> dir /dev/h*
<savvas> lesshaste: dir /dev/h*
<lesshaste> /dev/hda  /dev/hidraw0	/dev/hpet
<savvas> might a rules.d problem?
<ogra> probably
<ogra> lets see what -kernel replies, many of them are in the US
<ogra> so will get up later
<lesshaste> ogra: did you say nothing should be called /dev/hdX in hardy?
<lesshaste> there are plenty of hdX lines in rules.d
<savvas> well we can fix it by recreating the files
<savvas> but the bug will be broken i guess
<savvas> lesshaste: zip -r $HOME/Desktop/etc_udev_rules.d.zip /etc/udev/rules.d/
<lesshaste> ok
<ogra> lesshaste, btw, which kernel version are you running ? -16 or -17 ?
<lesshaste> 2.6.24-16
<lesshaste> I didn't know -17 was out
<savvas> lesshaste: after that: sudo rm -rf /etc/udev/rules.d/*; sudo aptitude reinstall udev
<ogra> its in hardy-proposed ... waiting for promotion to hardy-updates
<lesshaste> oh ok
<savvas> lesshaste: give it a reboot to use the new rules afterwards, let's see if that helps out
<lesshaste> savvas: how do I create new rules? Doesn't zip -r $HOME/Desktop/etc_udev_rules.d.zip /etc/udev/rules.d/ just zip up the old ones?
<savvas> 12:09:12 < savvas> lesshaste: after that: sudo rm -rf /etc/udev/rules.d/*; sudo aptitude reinstall udev
<savvas> reinstalling udev should recreate them
<lesshaste> oh I never saw that?!
<savvas> !
<lesshaste> rebooting
<savvas> ok :)
<savvas> weird, ogra did you that command i gave previously?
<savvas> did you see* :)
<savvas> hm.. i wonder what happened to him
<savvas> it took him 2 minutes before to reboot :\
<lesshaste> hi :)
<lesshaste> that was an absolute catastrophe
<lesshaste> savvas, are you still about?
<lesshaste> or ogra ?
<savvas> lesshaste: a bit busy but yeah
<savvas> it didn't work? :\
<lesshaste> savvas, much much worse than that
<lesshaste> savvas, the system wouldn't boot at all with the new rules.d
<savvas> good we kept a back up then
<lesshaste> savvas, well not really as I couldn't boot into linux at all
<savvas> it's working again with the old rules?
<savvas> ouch
<savvas> not even with the live cd or the recovery option in grub?
<lesshaste> savvas, I eventually booted into windows,mounted the linux partition and overwrote the old rules
<lesshaste> not 2.6.22 will boot but 2.6.24 will not
<savvas> hm.. better wait for -kernel as ogra proposed then
<lesshaste> and I have no networking in 2.6.22 so I have had to find another computer to chat to you :)
<savvas> i don't want to break anything else :)
<lesshaste> well.. I would really like to boot 2.6.24 to get to where i was
<savvas> it's really weird though, i used that here and it worked
<lesshaste> it says it can't find the root file system
<lesshaste> basically at the moment the computer is broken
<lesshaste> either no networking or no booting
<lesshaste> now 2.6.22 will boot I meant
<lesshaste> if you could help me get back to square one that would be great
<lesshaste> savvas, I looked and after doing the aptitude command I ended up with only two rules!
<lesshaste> persistent-cd and persistent-net
<savvas> hm..
<lesshaste> I need to work on this computer today so it's a problem :(
<savvas> well i made the booboo, i guess i have to fix it
<lesshaste> thanks
<savvas> boot up from a live cd and connect to the internet
<lesshaste> I have a live usb key
<savvas> that would work i guess
<lesshaste> can you remind me how to boot form usb?
<lesshaste> from
<savvas> it depends on your bios i'm afraid
<savvas> you stick your usb in and press the Del key several times while booting up
<savvas> you have to change the boot sequence
<savvas> here you're on your own, i don't know every bios :)
<savvas> you choose the usb as the first option, then save your changes and exit
<savvas> lesshaste: still there?
<lesshaste> yes but I am not sure I  can do your first step
<lesshaste> just trying 2.6.24 again
<lesshaste> it says "Begin: Waiting for root file system"
<lesshaste> before that
<lesshaste> "Begin: Running /scripts/local-top"
<lesshaste> and before that
<lesshaste> "Begin: Mounting root files system...."
<lesshaste> so it must just be looking in the wrong place I assume?
<lesshaste> I can't see how to boot off the usb device sadly.. I tried "removable" as the first boot device with no luck
<lesshaste> I can of course copy whatever is needed over on the usb device if that helps
<savvas> lesshaste: don't you have an old ubuntu cd somewhere?
<savvas> it doesn't have to be the newest release to do what we have to do
<lesshaste> wireless won't work with an old version
<lesshaste> but I am looking
<savvas> lesshaste: you 're on a second pc there right?
<lesshaste> yes
<savvas> cool, you could pass on the commands without network then
<lesshaste> ok
<savvas> basicall, what we will do is to mount your root partition and unzip the old rules back to their place
<lesshaste> I did that
<lesshaste> that's how I have booted into 2.6.22
<savvas> but through windows you don't keep permissions
<lesshaste> ok.. but I am in 2.6.22 now.. so I can do the command
<savvas> i guess that broke off while you unzipped it
<lesshaste> what would you like me to do?
<lesshaste> broken pc 1 is in 2.6.22
<savvas> load the live cd environment normally
<lesshaste> I don't have a live cd
<lesshaste> why do I need one?
<savvas> oh.. you don't :)
<lesshaste> ok
<lesshaste> so.. I am all yours :)
<savvas> let me see, you booted to an older kernel right?
<lesshaste> yes
<lesshaste> I also don't understand why permissions will break 2.6.24 but not 2.6.22
<savvas> wanna try reinstall the kernel images first?
<lesshaste> really?
<lesshaste> why would that help?
<savvas> it could set up the boot process to recognise the right device
<lesshaste> ok
<lesshaste> so what do I need to download?
<savvas> sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<lesshaste> grr :)
<lesshaste> you know I don't have a network connection on the broken pc
<lesshaste> so I need to download it on the other one
<savvas> i know :\
<lesshaste> and move it across on the usb stick
<savvas> argh no then
<savvas> get a working version first hen
<savvas> *then
<savvas> wait
<savvas> er.. maybe you already have it downloaded
<savvas> lesshaste: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image*
<lesshaste> I have
<savvas>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb ?
<lesshaste> linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16/30_i386.deb
<lesshaste> and
<lesshaste> linux-image-generic_2.6.24.16.18_i386.deb
<lesshaste> (excuse typos)
<savvas> no probs
<savvas> we could could try reinstall that
<lesshaste> linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb
<lesshaste> ok
<lesshaste> how do I do that?
<savvas> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb
<lesshaste> and you think that might fix something?
<lesshaste> what else would the aptitude command you gave me have changed to break the system?
<savvas> that, or this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<savvas> i must warn you i've never tried the latter one
<lesshaste> :)
<lesshaste> which one?!
<savvas> while you installed with dpkg
<savvas> did it say anything about reconfiguring grub?
<lesshaste> yes
<savvas> and no problems there?
<savvas> do: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep -i hd
<lesshaste> ok so now 2.6.24 boots :)
<savvas> cool
<lesshaste> but networking is still broken
<lesshaste> going to try to fix that now
<savvas> you have a live environment too?
<savvas> sorry, gnome*
<savvas> lesshaste: this is still with the old rules right?
<lesshaste> yes
<lesshaste> the networking was killed by reinstalling the kernel probablu
<lesshaste> just checking
<savvas> you could try recompile the kernel-modules as well :)
<savvas> i mean reinstall
<savvas> man, it's my typo day today
<lesshaste> where do I find them?
<savvas>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.23_i386.deb
<savvas>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24.12-16.34_i386.deb
<savvas>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.24.12-16.34_all.deb
<savvas> you use sudo dpkg -i for each one
<savvas> and give it a reboot again
<savvas> btw, I can't tell you how sorry I am for breaking it up :(
<lesshaste> there are three restricted modules packages
<savvas> linux-restricted-modules-generic* ?
<lesshaste> modules-common, modules and modules-generic
<savvas> ignore that one, it's just a meta-package
<savvas> a "shortcut" :)
<lesshaste> thanks for the apologising
<lesshaste> I should have known better than to follow instructions like that blindly
<savvas> the good news is you found your way through.. and i have to stop suggesting stuff that could be dangerous
<lesshaste> well.. when I have networking back I will be pleased :)
<savvas> i hope we can fix that as well :)
<lesshaste> it's quite odd that it's not working
<savvas> still not working after a reboot?
<lesshaste> the instructions I following originally are https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/34902/comments/177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34902 in ubuntu "Ralink Wireless legacy drivers (rt2500 rt61 rt73 rt2570) USB/PCMCIA/PCI hangs PC" [High,Confirmed]
<savvas> you can reinstall the headers too if you think that's appropriate
<savvas> should be these two: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_i386.iso  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.24-16_2.6.24-16.30_all.deb
<lesshaste> ok
<lesshaste> the problem seems to be starting wireless.. wlan0 is there
<lesshaste> but without an ip address
<Iulian> Hey pedro_!
<pedro_> hi Iulian
<lesshaste> hmm.. what is wlan0:avahi??
<savvas> lesshaste: avahi is the avahi-daemon
<savvas> but i'm no expert at that
<lesshaste> what is that for?
<savvas>  This package contains the Avahi Daemon which represents your machine
<savvas>  on the network and allows other applications to publish and resolve
<savvas>  mDNS/DNS-SD records.
<lesshaste> hmm :)
<lesshaste> I just want my networking back!
<lesshaste> waah!
<lesshaste> savvas, any idea why this rules.d thing might have killed my networking?
<savvas> lesshaste: wanna try unzip the rules again?
<lesshaste> why would that help?
<savvas> ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/
<savvas> the files have -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root ?
<lesshaste> yep
<lesshaste> I'm going to have to give up and go work somewhere else
<savvas> hold a sec
<savvas> try reinstall udev once more: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_117-8_i386.deb
<savvas> it won't touch the old rules, but might reconfigure the system to use them again (?)
<savvas> (i'm speculating)
<savvas> then reboot
<lesshaste> wlan0 is up
<lesshaste> it just doesn't have an ip adress
<lesshaste> there must be some simple solution but I can't find it
<lesshaste> and I have go get on with work
<lesshaste> bye
<savvas> he left?
<savvas> darn
<bddebian> Boo
<Iulian> pedro_: Could you please translate bug 227549?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227549 in amsn "se reinicio al estar usando amsn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227549
<pedro_> Iulian: sure, give me a min
<pedro_> Iulian: done
<Iulian> pedro_: Thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pochu> asac: the replytolist Thunderbird extension doesn't seem to work for me. I'm on Hardy, do you have any idea why?
<pochu> asac: this page says TB needs a patch and that the Ubuntu maintainer applied it... do you know if it's still there? http://alumnit.ca/wiki/index.php?page=ReplyToListThunderbirdExtension#toc4
<pochu> hmm, looks like:
<pochu>   * debian/patches/reply-to-list-support: port reply-to-list-support to 2.0
<pochu>     branch
<seb128> why are people not using evolution which is the default mailer in ubuntu?
<ccooke> seb128: they prefer something else?
<laga> let's just drop thunderbird if evolution is the default mailer. duh..
<seb128> that doesn't reply to the question
<seb128> very constructive guys
<pochu> seb128: because I started using Thunderbird since I use Windows and haven't needed anything else yet ;)
<ccooke> seb128: so what you're *actually* asking is "How could Evolution be improved to draw more users to the default"?
<laga> seb128: i'm not using evolution because i don't want to.
<pochu> well except a couple of extensions, and one of them doesn't work...
<laga> also, i'm using kubuntu and nobody should be forced to use kmail ;)
<seb128> ccooke: the question is "what makes user switch to something else", or rather "what should we aim at fixing there"
<seb128> ccooke: because if most user switch that's clearly that the default software has issues
<pochu> seb128: also Evolution is more than a mail client AFAIK, isn't it? It would be like comparing Outlook with Outlook Express...
<seb128> ccooke: and I would like to know which one so we can work on solving those
<seb128> pochu: well, nobody force you to use the calendar, tasks, etc
<pochu> that's right
<ccooke> seb128: I use Evolution - however, I can't use it at work.
<pochu> I have never tried it TBH, I guess I'll look at it one day :)
<persia> seb128: Speaking for myself, I found evolution significantly slower than claws for my needs.
<ccooke> It doesn't work reliably with our Exchange server (I believe because of our use of Enterprise Vault, which is a third party tool)
<seb128> ccooke: is there any linux software working correctly with your exchange server?
<ccooke> Firefox? :-)
<ccooke> I'm currently using OWA directly
<seb128> persia: what is slower? network transferts? starting time? rendering?
<persia> seb128: Startup and time from pressing "Reply" to having an editing window are the two things I noticed.
<ccooke> seb128: Some information here: https://forums.symantec.com/syment/board/message?board.id=106&thread.id=9475
<ccooke> seb128: (but I don't have the time to try tinkering at work)
<seb128> I guess those are not the reasons most user run rather thunderbird
<seb128> and not things easy to change
<persia> seb128: Note that my case may be a little odd: I typically have a fair bit of memory pressure, and so am more likely to encounter issues with larger image size than many.
<seb128> evolution takes 1 second to open a reply dialog on a 3 year old configuration, that's not perfect but I don't think that's a real issue
<persia> claws is ~600 ms on a 4-year old worksation with over 1 MB/s network traffic, full cache, and reported 100% proc usage (mostly iowait).
<persia> Mind you, it's not a real issue: depends on use case.  Typically it takes several minutes to type the message anyway.
<ogra> we should really switch to balsa
 * seb128 slaps ogra
 * ogra hides 
<ogra> bah, to solw :)
<ogra> *slow
<seb128> pedro_: bug #227825 == bug #204434?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227825 in nautilus "Nautilus doesn't update thumbnails with some zoom levels" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204434 in nautilus "Thumbnails for 200% zoom are regenerated each time a folder is opened." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204434
<asac> pochu: we ship that patch iirc
<asac> pochu: is the extension properly installed?
<pochu> asac: woops, nevermind, works fine!
<pochu> asac: my bad, I thought it was 'ctrl+l' instead of 'ctrl+i'
<asac> pochu: thanks for confirming ;)
<pedro_> seb128: it looks different to me, but looking at Michael comment could be
<bdmurray> pedro_: still around?
<pedro_> bdmurray: yeap
<bdmurray> I'm guessing bug 208181 is a dup of something - do you know what?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208181 in ubuntu "Optional Information Needed to Connect to Samba Share" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208181
<bdmurray> They say you need to specify a share name
<pedro_> bdmurray: yeah it's a dup, assign it to gvfs in the meantime
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, I'll see if I can find the one if it should be a dup of
<pedro_> looks like bug 223372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223372 in gvfs "gvfsd-smb mounting requires / to be accessible to the user and should not" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223372
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Have you noticed that the l-r-m package redirects to linux-meta?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I haven't
<bdmurray> Yeah, if you don't use the l-r-m-2.6.xyz it gets reassigned to linux-meta which I think is kind of strange
<ogasawara> huh
<bdmurray> Its interesting that there is a just 'linux' package but not a 'l-r-m' and 'l-u-m' package
<secretlondon> yay debian have fixed the libsoundtouch bug, now to patch audacity!
<thekorn> hello @all! - what should I do with a report like bug 226221? refering to the CoC and close it as 'Invalid'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226221 in firefox "FF 20014 BROKEN ON UBUNTU 810" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226221
<bdmurray> pedro_: maybe more like bug 209520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209520 in nautilus "SMB error: Unable to mount location" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209520
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'll take care of it
<thekorn> bdmurray, thanks a lot
<thekorn> bdmurray, to be honest: I don't understand your last change to py-lp-bugs,
<thekorn> the xpath change for comments
<bdmurray> 'boardComment' became 'boardComment ' in the html version
<bdmurray> using contains will match either one
<thekorn> but unfortunatly now it is totaly broken :(
<thekorn> because it now also matches div class="boardCommentDetails" for example
 * thekorn hates string changes in lp
<bdmurray> hmm, I'd tested it a bit
<bdmurray> Do you know how we could make it match either 'boardComment' or 'boardComment    '?
<bdmurray> I'd prefer not to have to keep changing it
<thekorn> we could use something like    //body//div[@class="boardComment"] | //body//div[@class="boardComment   "]
 * thekorn reads the xpath tutorial
<thekorn> maybe they accidentally changed this string anyway
<bdmurray> Right if it was an accident it might go back to "boardComment" or could become "boardComment  " someday
<thekorn> but if they keep on adding whitespaces at the end of attributes, we maybe need an xpath hook function to remove them
<thekorn> or change all xpath expressions
<thekorn> I'm looking forward the day when launchpad gets a real database API
<thekorn> bdmurray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10791/ fixes parsing of comments for me,
<thekorn> tested for some bugreports
<bdmurray> cool, I'm looking at another idea at the moment
<thekorn> btw, your greasemonkey script is really cool
<bdmurray> thekorn: thanks, I've been learning lots of xpath
<thekorn> this is even shorter: '//body//div[@class="boardComment" or @class="boardComment "]'
<bdmurray> speaking of this seems to work - xmldoc.xpathEval("//body//div[normalize-space(@class)='boardComment']")
<thekorn> YAY!!
<bdmurray> The normalize-space function returns the argument string with whitespace normalized by stripping leading and trailing whitespace and replacing sequences of whitespace characters by a single space.
<thekorn> I was always looking for such a function, but did not find any reference to it
 * thekorn needs new glasses
<bdmurray> I'll fix the boardComment parsing using that for Hardy and Intrepid
<thekorn> super, thanks
<james_w> hi secretlondon
<secretlondon> hi james_w
<james_w> secretlondon: I saw that soundtouch was fixed, are you ok to handle audacity?
<secretlondon> james_w yeah, as it's just my patch that didn't work because of soundtouch
<secretlondon> I'm just setting up this new machine with all the dev tools, and gonna make an intrepid pbuilder
<james_w> secretlondon: cool, are you aiming for an update in hardy? Is that even needed?
<secretlondon> james_w it would be nice, but other programs also depend on libsoundtouch
<james_w> intrepid pbuilders were broken last I heard, does anyone know whether that is fixed now?
<secretlondon> and it's a change in the pc file, which is _bound_ to break stuff
<james_w> secretlondon: ah, of course, you needed a new upstream version as well didn't you?
<secretlondon> james_ w yes, and a pc file with a different name
<secretlondon> so I guess too risky, as we'd have to patch every other music program that depended on libsoundtouch
<james_w> yep
<james_w> feel free to ping me if you need anything
<secretlondon> we'll have to do that for intrepid, but at least we'll have the same pc name as upstream, and all the non-debian based distros
<secretlondon> james_w thanks, should I proactively patch the other apps that depend on it? I presume Debian will have the issue firts
<james_w> making patches should be straightforward, and Debian would appreciate it as well, so I think it could be worthwhile.
<secretlondon> ok
<james_w> not everything may use the .pc
<james_w> I can grab a list of the packages that may be affected if you like
<secretlondon> james_w that would be useful thanks
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<james_w> secretlondon: http://pastebin.com/f3b18ab39
<james_w> that's hardy, so there may be some things that sneak in to intrepid, I can't check yet though.
<james_w> grep-dctrl -FBuild-Depends -sPackage,Build-Depends -e "soundtouch" < /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_*_source_Sources if you are interested
<secretlondon> james_w thanks, I can't get an intrepid pbuilder E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/intrepid
<secretlondon> so I can't test which is suboptimal
<james_w> secretlondon: you need to enable hardy-backports and install the debootstrap from there.
<secretlondon> ah! thanks
<james_w> it may well fail then as well
<james_w> you could test in a hardy pbuilder, at least for now, it would have a reasonable chance of giving the same results.
<secretlondon> true
 * secretlondon is scared that hardy security wasn't ticked by default
<secretlondon> but updates was
<bdmurray> thekorn: weren't there some other changes you wanted merged after hardy was out?
<jdavies> secretlondon: security.u.c is down at the moment, however you may grab them from archive.u.c
<secretlondon> jdavies, thanks, I was more concerned that this is a vanilla install
<secretlondon> james_w except that a hardy pbuilder would have the old library
<thekorn> bdmurray, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/python-launchpad-bugs/+bugs?field.tag=fix-available and there is also an intrepid milestone
<james_w> secretlondon: there are tricks you can play to get around that. I can fill you in, or offer to test build your patches.
<secretlondon> james_w I'm still setting this machine up, I'll play tonight and let you know
 * secretlondon is intending to do more patching and dev work for this release :)
<james_w> \o/
<thekorn> bdmurray, but maybe I should go throught them, test them and add one by one to the .main branch
<james_w> secretlondon: weren't you packaging some tuxpaint snapshots in your ppa?
<secretlondon> james_w one thing, I have the new packaging for cinepaint in my ppa, done by sidux, not yet in debian. should I stick on revu?
<bdmurray> or maybe we can find some time to work on it at UDS
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<secretlondon> james_w I have the new version of tuxpaint (0.9.19) in my ppa but talking to the dd to share packaging
<james_w> secretlondon: yeah, if you want it in intrepid go for it.
<james_w> secretlondon: cool, ogra was looking at the merge earlier I think. ogra, did you get the tupaint merge done?
<secretlondon> james_w I'd love it in intrepid, but it's not my packaging it's etorix from sidux's. It's still been poor not to have in hardy
<thekorn> bdmurray, sounds good!
<secretlondon> james_w debian have the same version of tuxpaint that we have currently 0.9.17
<secretlondon> I changed the depends/recommends (in consulation with the dd), so we have a later version I suppose
<james_w> secretlondon: ah, I must have been mistaken then, sorry.
<secretlondon> james_w it would need a merge from debian, but it'd be better to get 0.9.19
<james_w> secretlondon: though there has been an upload in debian to -1.1, so a merge is still needed.
<secretlondon> I presume we can have my packaging, and if ben from Debian makes a better package we can change
<james_w> secretlondon: well, if you get in done in Debian that would be even better.
<secretlondon> james_w i'd rather get Ben to make the package and us to sync
 * secretlondon notes that these don't all have to be done this evening ;)
<james_w> hehe
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<secretlondon> noelferreira, this is a poor place for support - sorry
<bdmurray> calc: are you familiar with an openoffice bug where a username and password are required but there is no text entry field for the username when accessing files on an sftp share?
<bdmurray> I haven't found one right away
<calc> bdmurray: i think there is a sftp bug open already, but not sure if it is that specifically
<bdmurray> calc: I saw bug 214275 but they seem to indicate the correct username is filled in while I have no idea what username is used
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214275 in openoffice.org "Can't open files on SFTP share with OpenOffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214275
<sectech> Has anyone come through here recently stating there hardy livecd won't boot right... I just bought a new sata drive and I can't get the damn cd to load and recognize the drive.... yet the gusty live cd will work fine
<secretlondon> sectech there is/was a hardy bug in development with some cd rom drives
<sectech> Hhmm... the install worked fine when I had the ata drive hooked up.... and gusty is installing as I type this...
<sectech> I used the latest cd image too
<sectech> and yes the md5sums checked out
<calc> bdmurray: you scared my electricity away ;-)
<bdmurray> that's a new one
<sectech> k... It's the kernel version.... Whatever we were using in Alpha 1 reads the hard drive just fine...
<sectech> I smell a bug....
<sectech> I'll have to install hardy with alpha 1 and then do the updates.
<bdmurray> Wouldn't the updates, specifically the new kernel version, break it then?
<bdmurray> calc: I've updated bug 214275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214275 in openoffice.org "Can't open files on SFTP share with OpenOffice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214275
<bdmurray> Let me know if you need anything else
<sectech> that will be the ultimate test won't it
<sectech> I'm going to try the alternate cd just for giggles..
<sectech> might as well play with the problem while I can
<bdmurray> they use the same kernel version
<sectech> yeh I know.... like I said, just for giggles....   plus the release cd's wouldn't have the latest kernel version anyway... we had an upgrade after hardy was released.
<sectech> I kinda wanted the 64 bit installed, but whatever
<sectech> Is there a mirror where we could still get the alpha and beta versions?
<bdmurray> not that I know of
<sectech> crap
<sectech> k... well I am gonna run with the alpha 1 since it's working
<sectech> brb
<calc> bdmurray: thanks
<calc> bdmurray: i'd have to try it again i think it might have broken later
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<secretlondon> james_w I've made my debdiff, but I note that the new lib ftbfs due to lack of intltool
<james_w> secretlondon: I think that's a known problem with intrepid at the moment. Or is this hardy?
<secretlondon> james_w intrepid
<james_w> yeah, I think that's known.
<james_w> I think you'll just have to sit tight for a couple of days until this smooths out.
<james_w> or you could just get and upload and hope :-)
<james_w> secretlondon: your debdiff looks pretty simple though
<james_w> are you aware there is a newer version in Debian?
<james_w> and we probably want it, as it fixes the build with gcc-4.3, which is what is default in intrepid.
<secretlondon> james_w argh, didn't check
<secretlondon> my patch is really simple though
<james_w> yep, but I don't think it will build without Debian's changes.
<secretlondon> ah
<james_w> the merge should be straightforward, and you can roll your patch in with that.
<secretlondon> sure
<james_w> anyway, time for bed I think. Good night.
<secretlondon> night! thanks for your help
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-08
<sectech> Found a workaround....
<sectech> pci=nomsi
<sectech> I am not into kernel options or hardware much so I don't really know how it will impact my system...
<sectech> but it works at least
<zyx386> hi
<secretlondon> hi
<zyx386> is the bug in gedit fixed or in Snipets plugin?
<zyx386> you most manual add shortcut for tags list
<secretlondon> zyx386, do you know what number it was?
<zyx386> wait
<zyx386> 136876
<secretlondon> bug #136876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136876 in gedit "Snippets plugin doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136876
<zyx386> isnot fixed
<zyx386> that worked no more
<zyx386> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuAR6NxiEgQ
<zyx386> you most add manual the shortcute
<secretlondon> zyx386, are you using gutsy or hardy?
<zyx386> hardy
<secretlondon> is it the same bug? I have no idea how that is supposed to work
<zyx386> i report new bug
<secretlondon> zyx386, okay. I do not know the program so I cannot say if you have the same bug
<zyx386> i do it :)
<zyx386> bug #228006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228006 in gedit "Snippets plugin manager dos't Work more in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228006
<no0tic> bug 478135
<secretlondon> bug #478135
<no0tic> secretlondon, thanks
<no0tic> uhm, probably it is not on lp?
<secretlondon> waits for the bot..
<secretlondon> not one of our bugs?
<no0tic> trying to update util-linux apt-listbugs lists two bugs on it
<no0tic> #478135 - util-linux: CVE-2008-1926 argument injection passed to audit (Fixed: util-linux/2.13.1.1-1)
<no0tic> #479131 - util-linux: hwclock always uses UTC regardless of the config in /etc/default/rcS
<no0tic> I don't know where they are reported
<secretlondon> I think ubottu should have responded even if it's not our bug
<greg-g> for all util-linux bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/
<secretlondon> debian bug for the first one
<secretlondon> http://groups.google.se/group/linux.debian.bugs.rc/browse_thread/thread/157a0f5c82bba92d?fwc=1
<secretlondon> and for the second (found via google)
<secretlondon> http://news.gmane.org/group/gmane.linux.debian.devel.bugs.general/last=/force_load=t
<greg-g> ah yeah, they aren't in Launchpad
<no0tic> thanks secretlondon, I wonder if ubuntu package is affected too, probably it is not
<secretlondon> for the first one with the cve we should def check
<secretlondon> we have a list of cve bugs
<greg-g> according to http://security-tracker.debian.net/tracker/CVE-2008-1926  it was fixed in 2.13.1-3, we have -5
<greg-g> wait, that might be wrong...
<greg-g> sid has 2.13.1.1-1, hardy-updates has 2.13.1-5ubuntu2
<no0tic> http://git.kernel.org/?p=utils/util-linux-ng/util-linux-ng.git;a=commitdiff_plain;h=8ccf0b253ac0f4f58d64bc9674de18bff5a88782
<no0tic> to verify the problem try to login appending addr=xyz.com
<no0tic> our package doesn't seem to be affected
<greg-g> good deal
<mr-russ> How might I further triage https://bugs.launchpad.net/php/+bug/218891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218891 in php5 "converting some doubles to strings yields trailing colon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ligemeget> rpedro_: I've tried forwarding bug 117382 upstream - am I doing it right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117382 in gnome-user-docs "Usability of 'Manually Mounting and Unmounting File Systems'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117382
<rpedro_> ligemeget: I'm probably not the person your looking for? :)
<ligemeget> Damn, where's the other Pedro, then? :)
<ligemeget> Oops, I was looking for pedro_ :D
<ligemeget> Q: What to do with a bug like bug 152657 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152657 in gnome-user-docs "Introduction to the Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152657
<ligemeget> anyone?
<ligemeget> hej awen_
<awen_> hey ligemeget
<ogra> james_w, i do all the merges with my name next to it on merges.ubuntu.com, so yes, i did tuxpaint, sadly there is some mess with the .desktop file i need to clean up to fix a ftbfs
<james_w> ogra: cool, thanks.
<ogra> i actually wanted to ask secretlondon if she has anythink that i consider for SRU in hardy for the tux* stuff (she'S so deep into it :) i trust her more with these packages than myself )
<ogra> *that i should consider
<wolfger> good morning, bug squishers
<ligemeget> morning
<wolfger> I'd like to convert https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4272 to a bug... any suggestions?
<wolfger> is that a kernel issue?
<james_w> wolfger: looks like one to me, but I'm no kernel expert.#
<james_w> looks like the sort of thing that may already have a bug reported, I don't know.
<lucent> wolfger: USB support kind of sucks, I mean generally
<lucent> I know you're looking for a decision on whether it's a kernel bug or not
<lucent> In my experience, this is most definitely a kernel bug, or malfunctioning hardware
<lucent> it doesn't look like user error to me
<lucent> so, rule out hardware error first
<wolfger> well, the same hardware worked for me on Gutsy
<lucent> wolfger: one particular USB keyboard I own on a certain USB powered hub, will cause these messages on my own computer
<wolfger> only after upgrading to hardy did I have this issue
<lucent> it only happened since a kernel update sometime last year
<lucent> also for me, my media reader stopped working completely since a kernel update 2 years ago
<lucent> I've been too lazy to follow up with LKML about this
<wolfger> and my issue is slightly different from the one in the question, but the same solution fixed me, so... same issue
<lucent> yeah
<lucent> what you'd have to do is find the regression
<lucent> I don't think another person will do that work for you
<wolfger> I should probably search for an existing bug on this, though. there probably is one
<wolfger> alright, thanks
<afflux> morning
<thekorn_> tach afflux
<qense> hello
<afflux> morning qense and thekorn
<thekorn> hey qense
<qense> is hardy doing well? (low number of critical bugs?)
<afflux> I didn't hear much complaints from my friends, except that one onboard network card just doesn't work.
<pedro_> hey folks today is hug day so feel free to grab any bug out the list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080508
<sectech> is someone around that can review a bug for me? bug#227397... I am currently triaging it and I'm not sure what package to assign it to...
<sectech> It has nothing to do with the title, I am changing that now
<norsetto> sectech: use bug 227397 so that ubottu can give us the link
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227397 in ubuntu "Display windows are not being rendereded with the correct colors" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227397
<sectech> sorry about that.
<sectech> norsetto,  I won't know until the reporter answers the latest questions I posted but this looks like it could be directly related to the nvidia non-free driver... In which case we really can't do too much about.
<sectech> it
<norsetto> sectech: we can report it upstream though
<sectech> norsetto,  if it does seem like it is the case is there anything special I need to do to report it upsteam (I am a new bug triager)
<norsetto> sectech: just check if there is a similar bug uupstream already (or in Debian if applicable), if not report it in the upstream bug tracker and link it to the LP bug report
<sectech> Okay I'll start with Debian and see if there is anything there
<jibel> Hi bugsquad
<jibel> could someone at bugcontrol switch importance of bug 159362 to wishlist. Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159362 in network-manager "Selecting WIRED network does not turn off WIRELESS RADIO" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159362
<qense> I can do that :)
<sectech> norsetto, I don't see anything similar in debian...  I can report it there if it's appropriate though?
<norsetto> sectech: no need in this case
<sectech> norsetto,  I can't assign it to nvidia though in Ubuntu...
<sectech> and right now I removed the assignment because it isn't an openoffice problem
<norsetto> sectech: that would be restricted-drivers
<sectech> ahhh thank you!
<humbolto> Anybody working on the evolution-alarm-notify bug?
<humbolto> I have some info that might help
<sectech> norsetto,  I assigned it to linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24
<pedro_> don't forget the hug day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080508 :-)
<sectech> Hey indeed... today is a hug day
<sectech> pedro_,  I don't think I have access to make the changes to hug a bug, do I?
<pedro_> sectech: you need to login first :-)
<sectech> I am logged in... lol
<pedro_> everybody with a lp account is able to make changes to that wiki page
<pedro_> maybe someone else is writing on it
<Hobbsee> come on wiki, don't die on me.
<pedro_> haha
<sectech> I might follow a few bugs to see how other triagers work before I make any major changes....
<pedro_> sectech: editmoin is a pretty good tool for edit the wiki pages
 * Hobbsee asks if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-89f23324471028da4ff2dc496f0bdd299d72c093 in general makes sense to people
<sectech> pedro_,  I might be a little too new to this....   at the moment I have to be very selective on which bugs to triage just because of lack of experience.... Some I can triage with no problems, others I don't know what to ask for sometimes.
<sectech> I have picked up a lot though over the few days I have been doing this...
<pedro_> that's totally ok :-)
<sectech> It will be a while before I start asking for access to mark bugs as triaged myself ;)
<persia> Hobbsee: How about "Please promote <package> to <component>" and "Please demote <package> to <component>"?
<Hobbsee> persia: ahhh, good.
<Hobbsee> persia: what's the mir team name?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-mir?
<persia> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mir
<james_w> Hobbsee: nice. Thanks for doing that.
<Hobbsee> james_w: no problem.  that should stop people fiddling with thsoe bugs, i hope.
<Balachmar> Hi, I games like supertux2, chromium and fishfillets hang when I try to shut them down.
<persia> It at least provides a reference regarding the issue, as opposed to the previous assumption that it would be understood by osmosis.
<Balachmar> They also consume a lot of cpu then, also a game written with pygame hangs on shutdown as well.
<james_w> Balachmar: can you get an strace of the apps?
<Balachmar> james_w: How would I do that?
<james_w> Balachmar: if you have one hanging now then you need to open a terminal, and run "ps aux | grep <name-of-game>"
<Hobbsee> persia: well, yeah.  it was always supposed to be fixed.
<james_w> Balachmar: note the number in the second column of the row that corresponds to the game
<james_w> Balachmar: and then run "strace -o dump.txt -p <number-you-noted>"
<james_w> Balachmar: you can then put "dump.txt" in a pastebin
<sectech> Is there a wiki on how to setup your system for bug testing?  I just bought a new sata drive yesterday just so I could have some VM's going for this....
<sectech> I'll be setting them up today
<sectech> ran into some stupid sata error yesterday... easy work around though
<Balachmar> It says interupt to quit, should I kill the proces now?
<sectech> or rather fix not work around
<james_w> Balachmar: yup, should be enough. If it's not you can run the process from the start under strace.
<Balachmar> this is the trace: http://pastebin.com/m731069d1
<Balachmar> Not much in there
<james_w> yup, not too helpful as we don't know what that futex is.
<james_w> Balachmar: can you please run "strace -o dump.txt <name-of-game>" and then quit and kill it after a few seconds of hanging
<james_w> Balachmar: not that it will run a lot slower like this
<bddebian> Boo
<Balachmar> james_w: hmmm it seems that if I run them from the terminal that they are not as likely to hang...
<Balachmar> james_w: that assumption was wrong :)
<Balachmar> james_w: the whole dump is too long for pastbin
<Balachmar> whould I just send the last bit?
<james_w> Balachmar: yeah, start with the last bit, it may be enough.
<Balachmar> james_w: http://pastebin.com/m7fdb6ad8
<james_w> Balachmar: that's still not enough to say really
<james_w> Balachmar: can you run "grep b63e1bd8 dump.txt > dump2.txt" and pastebin the second file please?
<Balachmar> james_w: http://pastebin.com/d541b0930
<james_w> Balachmar: thanks.
<james_w> Can you try the strace command again, this time with "-f" as well?
<Balachmar> Well, you are helping me out :)
<Balachmar> sure
<james_w> it tells it to follow children as well, and it looks like it might be a problem in a child.
<james_w> the last bit of the trace will hopefully all that is needed from this one.
<Balachmar> so I don't need to do the grep stuff
<Balachmar> http://pastebin.com/m3be4c4aa
<Balachmar> james_w: It only happens if I close the window with the cross instead of the quit game option
<james_w> Balachmar: ok, so this time we need to grep for " = 5", would you do that please? It might be a lot more lines this time though, but we are looking for a particular one, so I may need to see them all.
<james_w> If it is loads then we can probably trim it down though.
<james_w> Balachmar: that's interesting. Is there some similarity in these games, you mentioned pygame, do all of the games use that?
<Balachmar> I don't know, the ones I am experiencing problems with so far are: Chromium, supertux2, fishfillets and my own, but that is still in development
<gnomefreak> mvo_: is ther ean easy way to lock a package version with apt. i did it with synaptic but it doesnt apply to apt it seems
<Balachmar> http://pastebin.com/m641a83d2
<Balachmar> james_w: Actually with fish fillets it does end nicely with the cross, but not with the in game option...
<james_w> Balachmar: there's not enough there I'm afraid, can you email me the trace?
 * DShepherd is now bug man
<Balachmar> the last one, and then the full version? ofcourse
<james_w> I want the one you created with -f please
<Balachmar> yes, I meant that one
<DShepherd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses -- is it ok if i use these as a guideline in responding to bug reports?
<Balachmar> james_w: it is 34 MB...
<sectech> DShepherd,  that's what I was told to use
<DShepherd> sectech, i guess that is a yes then :-)
<DShepherd> sectech, thanks
 * DShepherd calls on the power of ten bug-men!
<Balachmar> I'll put it online and send you the link
<james_w> Balachmar: that works too. Feel free to compress it
<Balachmar> *slams himself on the head* compress it, smart thinking!
<Balachmar> james_w: you've got mail...
<james_w> why, yes I do, thank you.
<Balachmar> james_w: Well, thank you! I have to go now, but I will be back. Or you can always mail me for more info
<james_w> sure, ping me when you're back
<Balachmar> it won't be today though...
<james_w> no problem
<Balachmar> Well, thanks for the help, bye
<Iulian> Hey
<DShepherd> hey
<Iulian> Hi DShepherd
<DShepherd> Hi Iulian
<Pici> no boo?
<james_w> anyone know what's going on here? http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2008/05/apportbug-buddy-disabled-in-ubuntu-804.html
<james_w> I didn't think bug-buddy would be active on any Ubuntu systems.
<ruiboon> hi. may i know when a bug has a strace attached and the way to reproduce the bug is stated, what should its status be?
<james_w> ruiboon: that depends on other things
<james_w> ruiboon: probably New or Confirmed, depending on whether anyone else has seen it yet.
<james_w> ruiboon: do you have a bug number so that I can have a look?
<ruiboon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/roxterm/+bug/227685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227685 in roxterm "Segmentation fault when started with the --directory option" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ruiboon> james_w: i have tagged it as incomplete at first as there was not enough information.
<ruiboon> james_w: but i am not sure of what to do now since there is a strace file attached.
<ruiboon> james_w: the submitter is also not using the latest version of the program. should we ask him to update it?
<james_w> ruiboon: what we really want is a backtrace
<james_w> it appears to be the most recent to me, 1.8.0-1
<ruiboon> james_w: erm... the latest release at the left side of the launchpad page seems to mention that it is 1.11.1-1
<ruiboon> james_w: will ask the submitter for a copy of the backtrace
<Pici> !newpackage | Belisarivs
<ubottu> Belisarivs: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<james_w> ruiboon: that's probably intrepid,
<james_w> ruiboon: I'd keep it as incomplete until they can provide a backtrace
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<james_w> are the two links that are useful there.
<ruiboon> james_w: ok.
<ruiboon> james_w: Thanks for your help!
<james_w> no problem.
 * Hobbsee fumes
<Hobbsee> james_w: wiki edit reverted :(
<Hobbsee> james_w: so you'll just have to guess over what you're supposed to do, or not.
<james_w> Hobbsee: why?
<Hobbsee> james_w: see the ubuntu-bugs ML.
<james_w> Hobbsee: ah, I see. That's a shame.
<Hobbsee> james_w: a shame is one phrase for it.  that wasn't the one i was thinking of.
<thekorn> hi all
<james_w> hi thekorn
<thekorn> hey james_w
<Iulian> Hello thekorn
<thekorn> and Iulian
 * Hobbsee wasn't aware that missing documentation now required going through a canonical QA review.
<Hobbsee> seeing as most people are following it anyway, and all.
 * Hobbsee is sure heno will do well in finding all the solutions at UDS, with those who go.
<_stink_> is the ubuntu-bugs ML archived anywhere? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/ only shows months up to March 2007, and many/all of the directories are empty anyway.
<heno> Hobbsee: you are welcome to participate by phone
<Hobbsee> heno: at very early hours of the morning, yes.
<james_w> _stink_: it should be, I'm not sure if it has fallen behind for some reason.
 * Hobbsee also thought that the 'discussion' had moved onto triaging tools to make it easier for triagers, with the greasemonkey scripts, and wasn't talking about policy anymore.
<Hobbsee> apparently not.
<pochu> _stink_: no, they're not because the bugs are also in Launchpad and there were disk space issues IIRC with the archives. but the mailing list we were talking about isn't ubuntu-bugs, but ubuntu-bugsquad
<pochu> heno: btw, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/sync-workflows should remove the need of using the bug tracker for syncs... except for those people needing sponsorship, but those are very few I believe and we could look at some other way to track them
<Hobbsee> pochu: what about merges / removals / everything else listed there?
<pochu> Hobbsee: we could change the policy of the involved teams to assign those bugs to those teams
<pochu> if that's appropriate...
<pochu> I can't see why not, but I guess there may be a reason why that's not the case right now :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: there are reasons.
<heno> There needs to be some better process than just 'stay away from <this growing list> of bug types'
<pochu> that way the policy change is minor (s/subscribe/assign/g)
<Hobbsee> pochu: mainly being that a particular member actually does the merge, etc, nto someone in the group, so it's easier to track that way.
<pochu> heno: well, people have mentioned if the bug has an assignee or is InProgress, the bugs won't be listen in the triagers searches, so assigning the teams which will need to approve/reject/do the work sounds like a possible solution to me
<Hobbsee> pochu: so, you really can't say "someone in the group is working on this, (like, the contributor), but we need the release team to be subscribed, to give an ack.
<Hobbsee> at teh end of the day, the contributor is responsible for the bug, once they have their ack.
<pochu> ah, I see the case for the release team
<Hobbsee> pochu: sponsorship teams are similar.
<pochu> I was mostly thinking in u-u-s/u-m-s
<Hobbsee> pochu: mir's are also similar.
<heno> pochu: I agree that could work
<pochu> well, in that case then the team is subscribed, there's a debdiff attached
<pochu> and for mirs, the mir team is actually doing the work
<Hobbsee> sometimes.  depends if it's been bumped back for more info, but i see your point.
<james_w> do any of the teams use a status change in their work?
<pochu> so assigning the bug to them sounds reasonably to me (I don't know what the team members would think though)
<Hobbsee> they do the final override.
<Hobbsee> pochu: it breaks filters and doc and stuff, every time you change the workflow.
<pochu> sure, I know... but not switching it will mean we won't solve this issue
<pochu> so there's a need to fix this, one way or another
<pochu> this is not 'lets change the policy for the sake of changing it!' :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: also, it breaks the sponsorship case where people rely on email only, and so think, once the team has been unsubscribed (that the team is no longer the assignee), that there's been no progress on the bug - whereas that's not the case - it's a sponsor that has taken it out of the queue, and has done it.
<Hobbsee> pochu: these are the main reasons for subscription, which is, in fact, more painful than an assignee (more screens).
<_stink_> pochu: thanks for the mailing list info
<Hobbsee> heno: would the list really grow that large?
<james_w> Hobbsee: not everything is covered by that list though unfortunately.
<pochu> Hobbsee: sorry, I didn't understand how it breaks the sponsorship case... I'm no native speaker :(
<heno> Hobbsee: don't know, but it has been growing since the discussion started
<james_w> there was a case the other day where a developer had filed a quick report on friday so they could attach a debdiff and apply for an SRU on monday, and over the weekend there was nothing to indicate that it was going to be an SRU bug
<Hobbsee> pochu: some people process the queue only by email.
<pochu> oh
<Hobbsee> pochu: assigning a team, instead of subscribing them, breaks.
<Hobbsee> pochu: saves launchpad loads, etc.
<james_w> so, while we use bug reports for this sort of thing we are probably always going to have some cases where it is not obvious.
<Hobbsee> james_w: true.  i guess you're relying on the fact that a triager probably won't find your particular bug, in a stream of otherwise important bugs.
<pochu> so you mean that since the team would still be assigned even if the bug is 'Incomplete', the ML would still receive mean which should mean that the bug needs sponsorship, were actually it means the bug needs more work in that specific case?
<heno> surely sponsorship requests would be 'In progress' or at least Triaged
<Hobbsee> pochu: no, if the assignee would be changed to be who was actually uploading it, i presume.  seeing as they're responsible now.
<Hobbsee> pochu: which would stop the bugmail to the team for that bug.
<pochu> heno: except when the sponsor asks the contributor to fix some things or change others...
<james_w> Hobbsee: yep, or make it clear what you are doing, or set an appropriate status.
<Hobbsee> james_w: i like triaged for that.  it speaks of "leave my bugs alone, i'm in -qa"
<james_w> hi secretlondon
<Hobbsee> (whether it's actually triaged or not, if people aren't supposed to modify it)
<secretlondon> hi james
<secretlondon> hi james_w
<heno> But if it's being worked on at that level the problem itself is generally understood, so at least Triaged
<pochu> Hobbsee: ah, right, then we are good?
<Hobbsee> heno: bugsquaders were still picking off triaged bugs, afaik.
<james_w> Hobbsee: yeah, I think triaged would be fine. We have to rely on developers to set it in that case, but it would work fine.
<james_w> secretlondon: ogra was wondering if you knew of any tuxpaint related bugs that would be worthy of an SRU in to hardy.
<heno> Hobbsee: interesting. examples?
<Hobbsee> heno: people setting the wishlist flag on sync requests.
 * ogra waves to secretlondon 
<heno> triagers should tend to focus on the New -> Triaged region
<Hobbsee> i think that some of them may have been motu hopefulls, but i don't think they all were.
<secretlondon> james_w not really, we are two versions behind anyway
 * secretlondon waves at ogra
<secretlondon> james_w and I caught them before freeze anyway
<james_w> secretlondon: great, nice work.
<ogra> great :)
<heno> asking triagers to generally not modify Triaged state bugs sounds like sensible policy
<james_w> Hobbsee: I'm not trying to be argumentative, but does the wishlist flag for a sync request affect the workflow, or is it just noise for those subscribed?
<heno> but asking them to not touch New bugs doesn't IMO
<Hobbsee> james_w: it's needless noise.
<james_w> Hobbsee: yep
<Hobbsee> heno: that's going to lead to abuse of triaged, though, where the bug does require more information.
<Hobbsee> heno: obviously, the mir team, archive teams, etc, are only going to look at triaged and above
<heno> that sounds like an LP email handling or filtering problem (the noise)
<Hobbsee> heno: how do you then propose to differentiate between triaged-so-bug-squad-leaves-it-alone-but-not-ready-yet, and triaged-has-all-information?
<heno> Hobbsee: abuse how? It can only be set by bug-control who should read the triage docs
<Hobbsee> heno: by the developers filing workflow bugs, going "please leave this alone"
<heno> Hobbsee: why should those be different?
<Hobbsee> heno: to the triagers?  they shouldn't.  to the archive admins, and those who are processing the bugs if they're in a ready state?  htey do.
<heno> that's not an appropriate use of the bug tracking system IMO
<Hobbsee> heno: so, what do you propose as a way of saying "leave this alone", which doesn't involve a tag?
<Hobbsee> seeing as your last proposal was "set it as triaged", afaik.
<heno> Triaged, In Progress or Wishlist
<Hobbsee> granted.
<Hobbsee> but the question still stands.
<heno> ok, so we are agreed :)
<heno> what question?
<Hobbsee> [02:48] <Hobbsee> heno: so, what do you propose as a way of saying "leave this alone", which doesn't involve a tag?
<heno> <heno> Triaged, In Progress or Wishlist
<Hobbsee> oh, you're saying to stick all bugs as in progress, if we don't want bugsquad to touch them
<ruiboon> may i know why the use of tags are not preferred?
<heno> if it needs more info that can go in the description
<heno> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> ruiboon: because they suck, they add to the tag cloud, and it requires yet another screen to actually add them.  in addition, you can't add tags while filing a bug, on the standard form.
<gautierh> Hello all, I have a process (pidgin/14629) that takes all CPU available, seems to ignore SIGTERM, SIGKILL, and which I don't see the window on X.
<gautierh> When it happened I had firefox and virtualbox opened, since I suppose there is a bug somewhere I didn't stop virtualbox in order to get more information.
<gautierh> I come to you because `gcore 14629` with sudo says "ptrace: Operation not permitted."
<gautierh> This is the output of `ps -f 14629` :
<gautierh> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY      STAT   TIME CMD
<gautierh> gautier  14629     1 29 08:54 ?        Dl   161:59 pidgin
<gautierh> (I use Ubuntu 8.04, with linux 2.6.24-16-generic).
<heno> because it's easier to educate a smaller group
<heno> and we are talking about the fringe exception cases here
 * Hobbsee fails to see how a sync request being thrown back, so set to 'in progress' is a valid use of that state, either.
<Hobbsee> or merge or removal request, or anything else.
<ruiboon> Hobbsee: i see the issue
<Hobbsee> because it may well not *be* in progress, if the OP does not do anything about it.
<heno> These workflow tickets are not bugs. If they are going to live in the bugtracker anyway they must be adjusted to coexist peacefully with the bulk use case of the tracker
<Hobbsee> and surely, if it's thrown back, the OP should be the one sayign "i'm working on this now, or real soon now", not whoever threw it back.
<heno> not teach the whole world to take special consideration of these non-bugs
<Hobbsee> heno: i presume you have a better place that they should go.
<Hobbsee> heno: and, i presume you don't mean that as soon as something si a debdiff, it no longer is a bug, but a workflow ticket, and so should be in that better place, too....
<heno> Hobbsee: no. but I can live with Triaged, In Progress or Wishlist
<pochu> heno: what do you think about putting the team/person working on the bug as the assignee? would that work for the bugsquad?
<heno> debdiff should never be New right?
<heno> pochu: probably
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> but it may well be incomplete, if it's wrong, and requires more info.
<Hobbsee> nor is it legitimately a wishlist either, as it fixes a bug, so is not a wish, imo.
<heno> so it needs more triage ...
<Hobbsee> not by bugsquad, though.
<Hobbsee> unless a requirement of bugsquad is to contribute code fixes too now.
<heno> asking again for the requested info is valid triage
<Hobbsee> which the sponsor has already done, no?
<Hobbsee> oh, presumably this falls in the newfangled "requested info, no response" thing.
<heno> it's not new
<Hobbsee> newish.
<Hobbsee> it's since the "launchpad took upwards of 40 seconds to load, so i didn't do much bugwork in it, and turned more to email", so classes as new in my books :)
<thekorn> In my opinion all this problems can be easily solved by adding an option to launchpad to restrict the write-access to bug tasks
<pochu> thekorn: but that would only work for SRUs, not for sync/merges/mirs/removals/etc...
<Hobbsee> thekorn: i was thinking an "i know what i'm doing" checkbox.
<Hobbsee> but yes
<pochu> since those don't have stable tasks
<pochu> I guess that checkbox won't actually work
<pochu> since either you make it public to everyone, in which case it will be abused, or you restrict it to some special team, in which case people needing sponsor teams may not have access to it
<thekorn> let's say only an assignee is allowed change the attributes of a task,
<pochu> I say
<pochu> but for that case, you already need to have an assignee, and that should solve this by itself :)
<pochu> so no need to restrict the status
<thekorn> yup, that's right
<pochu> gtg, I'll read the backscroll later :)
<thekorn> so it's all about: don't touch task with an assignee
<thekorn> or using a "do-not-change-attributes-of-this-bug" tag :)
<thekorn> but I also think that people from launchpad have to be involved in solving this kind of problems
<gnomefreak> mvo_: does dpkg --clear-selections work to unpin a package from terminal?
<sectech> Can someone review bug 228303 and possibly wishlist it please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228303 in ubuntu "Ubuntu features webpage is out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228303
<mvo__> gnomefreak: no, that is a different mechanism (dpkg vs. apt) - I will need to leave shortly, we can talk about it tomorrow maybe?
<gnomefreak> mvo_: yeah no problem
<gnomefreak> mvo_: thanks
<heno> sectech: I moved it
<sectech> thank you
<sectech> heno can you review a bug for me and provide feedback to me?
<sectech> bug 228297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228297 in ubuntu "shift+alt+tab semi-reverses window switcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228297
 * heno looks
<sectech> I marked it as confirmed because the reporter does have a point.... As soon as alt is pressed it shouldn't matter if shift comes next or tab
<sectech> The problem is I don't know what the standard documented order is
<sectech> heno,  Thank you
<sectech> I looked to see if is a dup (and it possibly still could be) but I haven't found anything
<heno> sectech: there would be less noise if you asked here first and then commented on the bug :)  Confirmed is fine (if you have tested and can confirm it), but please try to also find the package
<sectech> heno,  true enough.... I'll see what I can find
 * heno wanders off for a bit
<blueyed> I've asked in the duplicate bug 222425 already:
<blueyed> Any chance you had answered "No" to the following question, which would abort installation/upgrades?
<blueyed>  Proceed with virtualbox-ose upgrade despite losing snapshots?
<blueyed>  You are currently upgrading virtualbox-ose to a new upstream version. All
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222425 in virtualbox-ose "update-manager stops at the end of installation-phase (dup-of: 221736)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221736 in virtualbox-ose "virtualbox-ose fails to upgrade" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221736
<blueyed>  snapshots will be discarded by this upgrade, because snapshots are
<blueyed>  version-specific.
<blueyed> It seems so, looking at main.log:
<blueyed> 2008-04-25 06:16:13,537 WARNING no activity on terminal for 240 seconds (Preparing virtualbox-ose)
<blueyed> 2008-04-25 07:46:21,759 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: '/var/cache/apt/archives/virtualbox-ose_1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1_i386.deb': 'subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<blueyed> '
<blueyed> sry.
<blueyed> I've meant to ask: Isn't language-pack-XX installed by default?
<sectech> Can someone wishlist bug 189774 for me please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189774 in seahorse "seahorse shows passwords without verification" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189774
<thekorn> sectech, why should it be set to 'wishlist' as it is already marked as invalid?
<blueyed> sectech: you've set it to invalid..?
<sectech> He commented on the bug after I set it to invalid a couple days ago... I just got the email
<sectech> It technically isn't a bug... then after my comment he commented with a request
<sectech> or how he thought it should be
<sectech> should have I marked it as incomplete again and then asked?
<blueyed> sectech: sounds like "confirmed, wishlist" then.
<pochu> thekorn: that sounds like a good idea... if we have a session for this issue in UDS, we should invite some lp/malone folks to it
<thekorn> sectech, setted to wishlist,confirmed
<thekorn> pochu, do you now how and where sessions are planned for this UDS?
<sectech> I don't understand why it would be confirmed....  If it asks for the password once isn't that the standard procedure?
<pochu> thekorn: nope, I don't think the schedule is available yet
<pochu> thekorn: but heno said there was going to be a session about this I think
<thekorn> pochu, ok
<sectech> thekorn,  why would it be confirmed?
<thekorn> sectech, what other status would make more sense?
<sectech> thekorn,  .... Okay yeah I guess with the options given....  When I see confirmed I think "yes the program shouldn't act that way"
<sectech> I guess there really isn't anything else to set it to...
<sectech> thekorn,  so anything that is to be on the "wishlist" should be marked as confirmed first?
<thekorn> sectech, I'm not sure about that in general
<thekorn> but as far as I understand this, every other status does not fit here
<sectech> thekorn,  After looking at what I had to choose from I understand.... I just wanted to know what the proper procedure was,  that way I am not screwing up bugs
<pochu> it could also be unconfirmed if you hadn't looked at seahorse at all
<thekorn> sectech, as long as you discribe what you have done everything is ok
<sectech> Okay... thanks thekorn and pochu
<sectech> I do realize I am asking a lot of questions....
<sectech> I generally only need to be told once though thankfully
<pochu> :)
<thekorn> pochu, what do you think about sharing a taxi from the airport to the hotel on 18 May, as I see on the Attendees table you will arrive at 2100,
<thekorn> and if I remember correctly I will arrive at 2045 or something
<pochu> thekorn: that would be cool :)
<thekorn> ;)
<pochu> thekorn: we can also ask Andrew Hunter, which is an ubuntustudio guy and arrives at 20:50
<thekorn> sure
<pochu> lol, too many Andrew Hunters around... Andrew Hunter
<pochu> err, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Hunter
<thekorn> pochu, hehe, I would really like to meet the Canadian-Jamaican Basketball player
<pochu> heh
<aantn> hello
<sectech> Can someone wishlist bug #228292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228292 in filezilla "Please Update tp 3.0.9.1 and Provide for Hardy-Backports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228292
<aantn> has anyone noticed dbus problems after recent upgrades
<aantn> dbus activation seems to be broken
<aantn> argh
<aantn> I hate working around other people's bugs
<qense> have you read the blog at Planet Ubuntu about DeviceKit?
<qense> it looks promising
<sectech> qense,  who?
<james_w> sectech: pitti
<qense> I'm curious if it's going to be included in interpid
<james_w> if it's ready by then it probably will
<james_w> the author said that he plans to have it in F10, so it will probably be in a usable state for intrepid.
<qense> and we were told at the announcement that intrepid will be a surprising release, so it would make a lot of sense to include it
<qense> it's an official devicekit that's really going to replace HAL like david wrote in that mailist post? Or did he start it on his own
<james_w> I'd believe what david says
<blueyed> It's not easy to report a bug from a LiveCD (and fresh install?)..
<sectech> you found a bug with the livecd?
<blueyed> well.. yes.. some.. ;) - but wanted to report a problem when upgrading to -proposed.
<blueyed> The other one is that there's an error about some gnome daemon not starting.
<blueyed> with -i386 and -amd64.
<sectech> ahh ok
<blueyed> ..and it does not detect my evoluent vertical mouse buttons correctly.
<sectech> I am in the process of installing vm's....  I have ubuntu 32 bit, 64 bit and kubuntu going
<blueyed> With virtualbox-ose?
<sectech> yep...
<blueyed> Wanted to test on -amd64.. a virtualbox-ose-modules bug.. :)
<sectech> I spent most of the morning trying to get the damn thing out of 800x600.... I ended up giving up on that
<sectech> what's the bug, I can see if I can reproduce it
<sectech> It's funny because I have been over the virtualbox manual.... I have installed the guest additions...changed xorg.conf.... nothing
<sectech> 800x600 will do though just for bug testing...
<sectech> hey,  just out of curiosity...  How easily could a bugsquad member get approved as an ubuntu member?
<sectech> Would be nice to be included as I am working to improve the distro....
<blueyed> Then just apply.. :)
<james_w> sectech: bugsquad work would count I would expect. Are you a member of bugcontrol yet?
<sectech> james_w, Not a member of bugcontrol yet....   I am still asking a lot of questions on procedures so I imagine I have a little ways to go yet...
<awalton__> what's the difference between bugsquad and bugcontrol.. so many teams!
<sectech> awalton__,  bugcontrol can set the importance and officially "triage" bugs.
<awalton__> a-ha.
<james_w> awalton__: bugcontrol is a subset of bugsquad that is allowed to set certain statuses, and set importance.
<awalton__> I was wondering about that...
<awalton__> so how does one join bugcontrol?
<james_w> so it's a recognition of ability and commitment to triage. I presume that if you wanted to apply for memebership on the basis of bug triage they would like to see you in bugcontrol first.
<sectech> Unless someone decides to tell me to knock it off with the questions I am aiming to be a bugcontrol member.
<james_w> awalton__: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol has links to an explanation
<awalton__> thanks james_w.
<james_w> awalton__: basically do good work and answer a few questions.
<sectech> james_w, true....
<james_w> sectech: the more questions the better.
<sectech> I wish I had a mentor though lol, I feel like I'm annoying you guys sometimes...
<bdmurray> sectech: that is an interesting idea - what would a mentor do?
<james_w> not me. I think it's better to ask a question to everyone rather than one person though.
<jjesse> um mentor?
<jjesse> :P
<sectech> bdmurray,   basically look at how a person handles bugs and makes recommendations on a better way or to at least let the person know they are on the right path
<sectech> some of the bugs I marked as invalid were changed to confirmed...  I don't always have a clear view on some of the complex bugs on what to ask for....
<sectech> A triager probably should go from oldest to newest when looking at bugs.... for simplicity sake I am going newest to oldest....
<bdmurray> I personally think working on more recent bugs makes the most sense, as you are more likely to get a response and personally be able to recreate something on Hardy compared to Feisty.
<secretlondon> I agree, many of the really old bugs are not that useful
<bdmurray> sectech: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Contacts ?  there are some points of contact for specific packages
<jjesse> then won't the old bugs just get older? and staler?
<jjesse> if an old bug doesn't exist in current version then check to see if it exists in a supported bersion
<sectech> true enough...
<sectech> hahaha bdmurray - everything
<sectech> Hey this helps!
<sectech> Even if I was a member of bugcontrol, I wouldn't mark things I was unsure about as triaged... I would ask regardless if I am doing this a month or a year
<secretlondon> sectech, can you give an example of a bug you marked as invalid which was subsequently set as confirmed?
<sectech> hmmm.... let me go through my list....
<blueyed> sectech: Asking is always good. In fact, I've said "Confirmed, Wishlist" in the bug mentioned earlier, but only from quickly scanning the bug and your "intention".
<secretlondon> I rarely set bugs as invalid tbh, I'm pretty cautious
<sectech> secretlondon,  I know there was at least one in my list, but I can't find it at the moment...
<secretlondon> ok
<sectech> I am learning not to make a sudden judgement... It seems better to mark the bug as incomplete and let it sit for day or two because the reporter sometimes adds things....
<sectech> I do however think that there should be something in place stating who is triaging the bug....
<sectech> Or rather that the person triaging is either from bugsquad or bugcontrol
<blueyed> sectech: ﻿bug 221736 is the one I wanted to test on amd64. have you upgraded the kernel from -proposed already?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221736 in virtualbox-ose "virtualbox-ose fails to upgrade" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221736
<sectech> blueyed, yes I have
<blueyed> went smooth?
<blueyed> sectech, would you like to help me out with virtualbox-ose/-modules bugs? :)
<sectech> blueyed, sure...
<sectech> It did for me... I'll try it again though, doesn't hurt
<blueyed> well, then.. I'm subscribed to bugmail from those packages. I don't think it's easy to reproduce though - still downloading for me.
<sectech> I have xubuntu installing at the moment... Once it's done I'll throw on ubuntu 64 bit and test it again
<blueyed> Wow.. I get now all the bugs I could not verify before.. "Apport cannot start firefox" now.
<sectech> was that bug reported before? I can put it in my list of things to reproduce this evening
<blueyed> Which one? I think a lot down boils to hal not running.
<sectech> firefox
<blueyed> bug 198195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198195 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox fails to start from non-existent directory: "Firefox is already running...."" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198195
 * pedro_ kicks podsleuth
<pedro_> jcastro: does the new banshee (from the ppa) works with your ipod?
<pedro_> ahoj andre___
<andre___> čau pedro!
<sectech> blueyed,  That bug about virtualbox-ose...  Did you mean upgrade the kernel from proposed then try and run virtualbox?
<sectech> or install virtualbox rather
<bdmurray> pedro_: I was just looking at the Bugs/Assignment wiki page - in what cases does the desktop team want bugs assigned to them?
<blueyed> sectech: the upgrade of the virtualbox kernel module fails.. and there are reports where "modprobe" does not work, but only "insmod".
<blueyed> sectech: and strange depmod errors during post installation (where i386 appears to get scanned).
<sectech> blueyed, Odd because my main system is the 64 bit and I was able to install virtualbox and it's modules with no problems.
<jcastro> pedro_: I have an mtp device, and it works, ipod should work too.
<sectech> I did get an error while trying to create new vm's though...
<pedro_> bdmurray: to desktop-bugs you mean? in almost all the times, so we can keep a better tracking of them
<pedro_> if there's someone on the team working on the issue that's assigned to the person
<sectech> like I said I'll try it again and see what it does though
<pedro_> so everything regarding the desktop packages->desktop-bugs
<pedro_> jcastro: mm then i managed to broken my conf... again
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, thanks
<jcastro> pedro_: make sure podsleuth is installed
<pedro_> bdmurray: you're welcome
<pedro_> jcastro: i have it, but i've played with hipo recently and it seems that after close it, its broken my conf
<jcastro> ah
<pedro_> No iPods were found in the HAL device tree <- woohoo
<pedro_> dammit hipo developers.
<jcastro> sounds like the hipo guy broke your thing.
<blueyed> sectech: I have no problems with vboxdrv, too, during the upgrade on 64bit. And it went fine for you, too. Can you leave a comment at the bug?
<jcastro> I hear that guy is crazy!
<sectech> Sure
<blueyed> Why isn't there no "Report bug" entry available more convient? (LiveCD)
<pedro_> yeah he's mad :-/
<sectech> blueyed, wait a min.... This is a gusty -> hardy upgrade
<sectech> I didn't do an upggrade... I just installed hardy directly....
<sectech> I _can_ do a gusty - > hardy upgrade in a vm if you wish though
<sectech> with gusty vbox modules to be upgraded
<blueyed> sectech: I've went through Gutsy, too, but only on i386. Please try.
<sectech> Okay.... I'll get back to you with the results when I have them....
<sectech> What does [need-packaging] bugs get marked as? wishlist?   Bug #228373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228373 in debian "[needs-packaging] Lure of The Temptress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228373
<crimsun> sectech: yes
<sectech> Alright.... can someone mark that one please?
<sectech> Also Bug #228361 should be marked as wishlist...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228361 in k3b "Disable autogenerating md5 checksum in K3B" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228361
<sectech> Considering it is a request...
<sectech> crimsun, Do I mark them as confirmed first if they are "new"?
<bdmurray> sectech: not for needs-packaging
<sectech> bdmurray,  what about the other one,  the guy is requesting md5sums be optional with k3b
<bdmurray> Are you sure there isn't a way?
<sectech> I'll look into it quickly but I don't believe there is.... It takes forever for DVD md5sums to be done, I think I tried to find a way to turn those off before...
<sectech> bdmurray,  you made me think.... but no, there isn't a way that you can turn off md5sums
<bdmurray> Okay, so we could set it to wishlist but that would really accomplish much.  It'd be better if we were to forward it to the project's maintainers.
<sectech> I have never done anything like that before....
<bdmurray> the documentation is a bit sparse - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/KDE
<bdmurray> Basically you'll want to report it at bugs.kde.org and then create a relationship between the two bug reports and let the reporter know what you did and where they can find their upstream bug
<sectech> Okay... give me a few min... I'll create an account on bugs.kde.org and I'll just do a quick search to see if there are any dups...
<bdmurray> okay, let me know if you have any specific questions
<sectech> Okay I have the kde bug number... How do I link it with the launchpad bug?
<bdmurray> Click on "Also affects: Project" underneath the Affects table
<bdmurray> Screenshots at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<bdmurray> Or that's how you link the Launchpad bug with the upstream bug report
<sectech> Okay... I added the upstream bug... do I change the status to confirmed from new?
<sectech> I'll also leave a note for the reporter
<bdmurray> Yes, confirmed is correct
<sectech> There....
<sectech> Want to verify that I did it right?
<sectech> So anything kde gets sent upstream...
<bdmurray> Looks great, I might have used a url in the upstream bug report to make it easier for them but other than that I think it looks good.
<sectech> I could add the lauchpad bug link to the upstream report if you like...
<bdmurray> Regarding upstreaming, no not really.  It really depends on the bug report.  As this one was a feature request and not something we would patch the Ubuntu package for it made sense to forward it.
<sectech> true... no point in wishlisting something if no one will see it
<bdmurray> Some bugs may only exist in the Ubuntu version of the package so shouldn't be forwarded.
<sectech> ahh ok
<sectech> thanks for your help
<bdmurray> Thank you for helping out!
<sectech> I don't mind at all...
<blueyed> sectech: I don't think the k3b one is really a bug.. but it appears to be confusing.. - you can skip this check. I've left comments in the bugs.
<sectech> Okay
<sectech> blueyed,  I know you can skip the check,  but on a slow system even having the check start can bog down the system a lot.
<sectech> Your guaranteed 100% cpu usage on a slower system or a system with not a lot of memory
<blueyed> but the system shouldn't get unusable because of this. maybe this is related to the scheduler kernel issues (the released one), if k3b uses another user for doing this. Anyway, the bug appears to need some rephrasing then.. :)
<blueyed> You cannot boot amd64 in virtualbox 1.5.x? What a pity.
<sectech> after the install?
<sectech> I can test that right now...  I am still waiting for gusty 64 bit to come in for the other test
<sectech> Whooo crash and burn
<sectech> blueyed, Does AMD64 gusty boot?
<sectech> I have 26 min before I can test gusty AMD64
<blueyed> I've tried to boot hardy amd64 from a hardy amd64 livecd (the livecd image actually)
<sectech> blueyed, I have an AMD64 machine and it won't even boot in virtualbox
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> how to report a general error like "my computer resets" ?
 * LimCore is on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<blueyed> sectech: the host machine won't boot in vbox?
<sectech> so much for that.
<LimCore> how to report a general error like "my computer resets" ?
<bdmurray> Do you have any information about the conditions under which it resets?
<bdmurray> What exactly do you mean by resets?
<secretlondon> LimCore: does it go back to the login screen?
<secretlondon> LimCore: or does it go through reloading everything again
<LimCore> secretlondon: all frezzes, scren turns off
<LimCore> secretlondon: keyboard dont respond (capslock)
<LimCore> I guess its a kernel problem, or my hw is broken
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/228417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228417 in linux-source-2.6.22 "random lockups, screen off, USB keyboard stops working (numlock etc), sys-rq-b doesnt work. Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H; nvidia 8600 GT" [Undecided,New]
<secretlondon> LimCore, first think you need to do is run memtest
<secretlondon> LimCore, then we have a page on DebuggingSystemCrash
<LimCore> yeah I run it
<LimCore> memtest is ok
<secretlondon> LimCore, for how long?
<secretlondon> random lockups are _very_ hard to debug
<LimCore> it worked without such hangs for a year on smae memory sticks
<secretlondon> LimCore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<RAOF> LimCore: Does that crash require compiz?  Do you have a dual-core system?  Does it go away if you disable a core?
<LimCore> secretlondon: sys-rq- don't work
<LimCore> dual core.  I guess compiz is mostly disabled now
<LimCore> but I <3 my dual core :'(
<LimCore> well ok whats grub option to disable smp?
<LimCore> or install other kernel?
<RAOF> LimCore: nvidia introduced a SMP bug somewhere in their drivers which causes random hard-locks while using GL on certain cards, and I don't think it's been fixed yet.
 * LimCore slaps nvidia ceo
<secretlondon> so that could be workedround by running nv?
 * LimCore throws ballmer's chair @ nv
<RAOF> secretlondon: Yeah, probably.
<LimCore> nv is so slow it makes me sad, plus I use 3d
<LimCore> * 3d opengl apps. (well, games ;)
 * secretlondon ended up running vesa by mistake *oops*
<RAOF> The bug I'm thinking of isn't necessarily the bug you're seeing.
<LimCore> how to disable this SMP?  anyone got link to that nvidia bug?
<RAOF> LimCore: maxcpus=1, or nosmp, or just disabling a core by writing "0" to something under /sys.
<secretlondon> random freezes can have all sorts of causes
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-09
<secretlondon> horrible things to debug, I have with my laptop, which i think may actually be thermal
<LimCore> RAOF: that should fix that nvidia bug? or is it needed to have installed true non-SMP kernel and drivers
<RAOF> LimCore: That should fix it; it only appears when two CPUs are running.
<RAOF> LimCore: Ok, more than one CPU :)
 * LimCore stops shopping for quad core then
<LimCore> MAIN CPU, TURN OFF
 * LimCore  echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
 * secretlondon has found yet _another_ problem with rhythmbox's cd ripping
<LimCore> secretlondon: QA of linux software often makes me sad
<secretlondon> well it's not thinking about uses in this case.
<LimCore> secretlondon: about hardware lockups on laptop - do you have then corrupted FS because of that?
<LimCore> I used to use reiser, and after some hw problems my FS got horribly mangled
<secretlondon> LimCore: no thankfully it's okay, nothing obviously broken so far
<LimCore> now I use ext3
 * secretlondon adds that CD to the "I can't rip because rhythmbox is brain damaged" pile
<RAOF> secretlondon: Really?  Tried Banshee (from the beta PPA)?  It's cool, and I hooked up the error-detection/correction code in it :)
<secretlondon> ROAF: thanks, I'll have a look
<secretlondon> ROAF: rhythmbox won't rip multiple artist CDs, it puts them all in different folders :(
<secretlondon> ROAF: and there is no way of stopping it
<RAOF> Ah, right.  I'm not sure whether banshee does that correctly yet, either.  But there's certainly been discussion of the VA problem.
<secretlondon> and I used to use kaudioextractor under gnome but that seems borked for some reason
<LimCore> how to debug hard lockups?
<LimCore> plugin some funky cpu debugger or something?
<LimCore> would be so nice to start second CPU and restart mobo without loosing memory content to debug it.
<secretlondon> there's some reference to sshing into a dead box
<secretlondon> not tried it though
<LimCore> or a hardware solution to dump memory into partion
<LimCore> * into something, i.e. firewire or eth or serial
<RAOF> LimCore: One of the fundamental problems with that is 'how do you know the kernel's discio subsystem isn't broken'.
<RAOF> IE: It _thinks_ it's writing to the right spot on disc, but it's actually scrobbling all over your partition table.
<LimCore> dump to serial
<RAOF> Yeah; better.
<LimCore> it should be in hardware I guess
<LimCore> like, a chip that cuts off the CPU on watchdog alarm,  and then just read entire memory to serial
<RAOF> There's netconsole or somesuch thing, and a bunch of other kernel logging things; but they're patches against mainline AFAIK.
<LimCore> Im thinking lower level. if entire cpu is totally dead
<LimCore> like adapter for ram chip
<LimCore> you put ram into it,  and it into mobo.  normally it simply acts like 2 cm "cable/extender".  but press a button and then it disconnects from mainboard, and reads all memrory into a wire using buildin chip (using mobo only to take power)
<RAOF> That'd be pretty sweet.
<LimCore> memory actually survives 10 - 120 seconds after power off
<LimCore> from what I read
<LimCore> so actually, just moving stick into other box really fast should do it (with bios/etc that do NOT zero it out on bootup)
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/180507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180507 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[Nvidia]seemingly random kernel panic; keyboard light" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> stupid nvidia bug, I'm on to you.
<RAOF> LimCore: Even longer if you quickly cool it to -50C with compressed air :)
<LimCore> or simply use liquid nitrogen, its just like 10 usd
<LimCore> actually... that might work!
<ffm> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> ffm: hi
<ffm> bdmurray: Have you had time to look at my bugcontrol app yet?
<bdmurray> ffm: No, but I could do that right now.
<ffm> bdmurray: That'd be great, thanks.
<ffm> (not to be a bother...)
<secretlondon> RAOF: doesn't look like banshee can rip multiple artist CDs either
<RAOF> Gah.  Sorry for leading you down a rabbit hole.
<RAOF> I thought that had been fixed; clearly that's still TODO :(
<lifeless> I use grip
<secretlondon> nah that's fine, I'm sick of rhythmbox
<lifeless> set it up once, and love it forever
<lifeless> multi artist cd's work beautifully
<secretlondon> kaudiocreator does/did i think, but I can't get working under gnome currently
<secretlondon> lifeless: thanks, i'll have a look
<bdmurray> hi lifeless
<lifeless> hi bdmurray
 * greg-g seconds lifeless 
 * secretlondon is downloading it now!
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> horrible settings interface, but, luckily you only need to do that once
<secretlondon> greg-g well I know _exactly_ how I want my music drive laid out
<secretlondon> I've been re-ripping my CDs and keep running into rhythmbox breakage
<sectech> Is there anything special when it comes to translation bugs?
<greg-g> yeah, rhythmbox has never been a solution for me for anything besides listening to online radio
<sectech> A reporter just posted a bug about a spelling mistaken in synaptic... I confirmed as I was able to reproduce it
<sectech> bug 228441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228441 in synaptic "Spelling error in Add/Remove..." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228441
<bdmurray> I'll fix it but in the future tagging them as string-fix and bitesize would be helpfl
<sectech> bdmurray, do we have documentation on what to do in translation problems? Or should I add that to my own personal instructions?
<bdmurray> that's english though right?
<sectech> yep... US English
<sectech> k... so for translations add the tags string-fix and bitesize
<bdmurray> not for translations, most of the dialogs are written in English and then translated to other languages
<sectech> Okay so just US English
<sectech> ?
<sectech> Man I could make my own wiki with the documentation I'm making lol
<bdmurray> bitesize is for bugs that are easy to fix
<bdmurray> string-fix is for dialog changes
<sectech> Okay
<sectech> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> However wrt this bug add/remove is not synaptic
<sectech> oh... my mistake for not catching that.... sorry....
<bdmurray> well, I'm confused about where the misspelling is
<sectech> Did you see the guys screen snap?
<sectech> basically a space is missing I believe... brb I'll recreate it
<secretlondo> no space between is and already
<bdmurray> right, I meant which package
<secretlondo> synaptic itself
<bdmurray> the reporter mentions synaptic but there is no salready string there
<secretlondo> it could be apt
<secretlondo> dialog box "unable to get an exclusive lock"
<secretlondo> i'll transcribe it and add it to the bug
<sectech> ps -aux shows synaptic...
<sectech> heh I wonder how that spelling mistake was missed during testing
<bdmurray> I've got to run for dinner but will check it out later.
<secretlondo> sectech actually people regularly overlook those sort of errors, we read it as it should be.
<sectech> Is there a wiki for appropriate tags?
<sectech> for bug reports...
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<sectech> awesome!
<secretlondo> it does look like add/remove programs
<secretlondo> i'm not sure what that actually is
 * greg-g assumes bdmurray has most of the bug documentation wiki page names/addresses memorized
<secretlondon> argh - grip hasn't installed vorbis tools
<greg-g> probably a suggested but not dependent package
<sectech> Okay here is a good example of a bug where I have no idea what to mark it as...  bug #228438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228438 in clamav "clamav version is outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228438
<sectech> A statement with a reply....
<sectech> and not a bug
<secretlondon> well invalid or fix released. Often we use fixed released for available in devel version
<sectech> Okay so in this case fix released would be okay?
<greg-g> yeah, it looks like scott just forgot to set the status
<secretlondon> I think fix released will wind him up
<secretlondon> so invalid, as he specifically asked for a backport
<sectech> Okay... invalid it is
<sectech> Some of these are easy to deal with... bug #228429 specifically asked for a wishlist.... although I am not sure if there might be an explanation that could be given...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228429 in dpkg "wishlist: handling of duplicate files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228429
<sectech> I didn't touch that one at all yet
<secretlondon> we see two packages providing the same file as a bug
<secretlondon> but I've set that to wishlist anyway
<greg-g> could ask them to file a bug report against the problem package(s)
<sectech> greg-g, that might be helpful....
<sectech> because I don't think what he is reporting is that common
<sectech> AFAIK
<secretlondon> when you get it it's very annoying
<secretlondon> but it'll be reported against the package that won't install
<sectech> I'll make the request
 * secretlondon is ripping her first cd with grip
<secretlondon> I've confirmed the bug that grip should depend on vorbis tools, as it can't rip without it
<secretlondon> but i'm not sure what the rules are for depends/recommends
<sectech> pedro_,  I noticed you closed one of the bugs that I requested a backtrace on... bug #228376... Should I be asking for a new apport bug like you did where a backtrace is needed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228376 in gthumb "occasionally crashes on going to fullscreen size" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228376
<pedro_> sectech: yes, that's likely a dup though
<pedro_> but yeah ask for an apport rather
<greg-g> does all of the hardwork for them
<sectech> Hmm okay.... I don't see it in the standard responsive wiki though... I'll add it to my own little instruction manual lol
<greg-g> sectech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-20ebac8207b4398d32f955193ac904e3c4228dea
<pedro_> there's one there
<pedro_> exactly
<greg-g> :)
<sectech> ..... lol.... okay I think that's a hint to call it a day for this lol...
<sectech> It was right in front of me
<greg-g> there are a lot of responses on that page, easy to miss some (I do when I even know it is there somewhere)
<sectech> It's very helpful though...
<pedro_> bdmurray: this user is doing spam on some bugs https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~balaji-ramasubramanian
<pedro_> selling computers
<pedro_> an ps3 mm man i'd love to have a ps3
<pedro_> anyways, is there something we can do about?
<secretlondon> I want an eee myself
<sectech> pedro_, we have a PS3...  The new grand theft auto is awesome :)
<pedro_> niice
<greg-g> pedro_: looks like it might be unintentional
<greg-g> pedro_: the spam that is
<pedro_> greg-g: on 3 bugs?
<secretlondon> I think it needs manual intervention from a launchpad admin, I think they are on #launchpad
<greg-g> there are all 3 bugs he has been actively involved with
<greg-g> like a spam program got a hold of his contacts list
<greg-g> s/there are/they are
<secretlondon> it's email spam certainly
<mcisbackuk> Does anyone have any idea on bug #228491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228491 in ubuntu "Xubuntu does not automatically install Radeon drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228491
<pedro_> ok will send him an email just in case
<greg-g> pedro_: you can probably safely remove the comments or whatever, just maybe wait on deactivating his account
<secretlondon> yeah he has contributed things other than spam
<mcisbackuk> It's my bug in case anyone's wondering, I really need help setting this up, I've tried other rooms, but I assumed since you guys practically write these things....
<pedro_> yeah, will contact him maybe he's not aware of the issue
<secretlondon> and there are some windows spam viruses going around
<secretlondon> mcisbackuk, I think that's the kernel, which should be the same
<secretlondon> which driver do you get instead? (and it's all the same machine, right?)
<mcisbackuk> secretlondon: I haven't had a problem before, I was using Ubuntu Hardy, not 2 hours ago, it was perfectly fine...
<mcisbackuk> ermmmm.....fglrx but its not configured in the xorg.conf file, and since I don't know how to rewrite it to work I'm here for help, and to say its a bug
<secretlondon> mcisbackuk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<secretlondon> xorg.conf is now really minimal and doesn't help much
<secretlondon> I'll add a comment to the bug
<mcisbackuk> Yeah I just looked at xorg.conf....pretty blank...
<secretlondon> mcisbackuk, I've just asked for 3 bits of info on the bug
<mcisbackuk> OK, I'll try to provide them
<mcisbackuk> secretlondon: Updated and all attached
<secretlondon> ty
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: That Xorg.0.log looks like everything's working fine.
<secretlondon> yeah it has RADEON in it
<RAOF> It's using the open source drivers, which provide 3D etc.  If you have the fglrx drivers installed as well that may cause problems, but it looks fine from here.
<mcisbackuk> RAOF: I thought so, its just really strange the CU usgae is constantly at 100% or close to, and Second Life doesn't draw properly, its using the CPU instead of the card...
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: I'm going to guess that you've got
<secretlondon> mcisbackuk, cpu usage at 100% could be all sorts of things
<RAOF> the xserver-xgl package installed, right?
<secretlondon> and that'll be an SL option somewhere
<mcisbackuk> hang on...
<mcisbackuk> xserver-xgl not installed, and SL worked perfectly fine default settings etc etc in Ubuntu 2 1/2 hours ago....this Xubuntu is a fresh install
<secretlondon> mcisbackuk, check your SL preferences
<RAOF> Ok, so it's probably not my fault then.  Good.
<mcisbackuk> RAOF: Don't understand, is that one of yours then? lool
<secretlondon> you prob do want the closed source driver though, if youare running 3d games
<RAOF> Other things to check would include: what is it that's using up 100% cpu - the system monitor, htop, or top will be useful there.
<RAOF> secretlondon: Does the closed driver even support the 9200 still?
<RAOF> secretlondon: I know the latest fglrx dropped support for quite a lot of cards.
<secretlondon> RAOF: no idea, I don't speak 'radeon' tbh
<mcisbackuk> RAOF: I did run top, and 99% usage was for SL, and ummm fglrx I assumed was still supporting the 9200, like I say it was fine in Ubuntu, or was that a different one I was using?
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Nope; fglrx only officially supports down to the 9500.
<secretlondon> you are running fglrx as well?
<RAOF> At least according to the text of the xorg-driver-fglrx package.
<mcisbackuk> secretlondon: I'm not that well up on driver configs, how do I find out?
<secretlondon> mcisbackuk, it wasn't in the log file i asked for
<secretlondon> but you saw it in top?
<mcisbackuk> secretlondon: The 99% usage for SecondLife in top yes
<secretlondon> mcisbackuk, I would expect SL to be a resource hog
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: 99% usage for SL seems perfectly normal to me; that's what you expect an OpenGL game to use.
<secretlondon> running windowed may be better, and lower the graphics settings
<RAOF> (Using 'game' in its loosest possible sense :P)
<greg-g> heh
<mcisbackuk> secretlondon: True but the card/OpenGL had proper problems 3D drawing it....again Ubuntu (more resources) no problem....
<mcisbackuk> lol
<secretlondon> mcisbackuk, I think SL brings in bits of gnome
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: So your actual bug is that SL shows corrupted graphics on Xubuntu, yes?
<sectech> lol....someone posted a bug report because there pogo games arn't working anymore.
<sectech> hah
<secretlondon> pogo games?
<mcisbackuk> RAOF: Basically, yes. But I do believe its a driver problem of some sort, or X......since it was fine in Ubuntu.....makes sense to me anyway lol
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Oh, it may well be a driver problem; rendering issues often are.
<sectech> secretlondon, It's an online game site... basically java driven...
<secretlondon> sectech so an issue with our java support?
<mcisbackuk> RAOF: Oh and it runs like real crap.......I know it lags sometimes but it was unreal, 4-5 fps if I was lucky.
<secretlondon> I had horrible problems on my geforce 4 MX, just a blank screen in SL
<maccam94> vpnc doesn't have ssl support compiled in. i'm trying to build it from source (with ubuntu's patches), right now i've got the upstream vpnc source and the diff file for ubuntu's build. how do i patch the original source?
<sectech> secretlondon,  Yes it's a Java issue, I have no doubt about that at all... I just found it amusing that someone actually named pogo in a bug report
<secretlondon> sectech we ask them to, when it's a website thing
<mcisbackuk> God even I'm not that bad.................(he says)
 * secretlondon points at all the horrible flash + firefox bugs
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: So; everything looks good from what you've posted so far.  Can you run 'glxinfo'?  Does it say 'direct rendering: yes'?
<mcisbackuk> what the hell..............>>>
<mcisbackuk> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mcisbackuk> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<mcisbackuk> bash: glxinfo: command not found
<mcisbackuk> Methinks I'll install it
<mcisbackuk> directrendering = no
<mcisbackuk> pastebin it??
<RAOF> Yup.
<maccam94> mcisbackuk: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<maccam94> assuming you're using plain ubuntu
<mcisbackuk> ubuntu-desktop?
<secretlondon> maccam94, he's running Xubuntu
<maccam94> oh
<maccam94> xubuntu-desktop then
<mcisbackuk> lol
<RAOF> Oh, actually; can you do the same thing, but with a verbose debug variable set.
<sectech> Night folks...
<secretlondon> night sectech
<maccam94> 'nite sectech
<RAOF> WTF? I've got direct rendering?  Why is this picking up nouveau?
<mcisbackuk> http://pastebin.com/m719ee95d
<secretlondon> RAOF: my hardy install had VESA :(
<mcisbackuk> was that for me RAOF? verbose thing?
<secretlondon> segfault at the end
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Could you run "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo" and pastebin that?
<mcisbackuk> sure
<RAOF> Heh; that probably means you've got fglrx installed somewhere.
<RAOF> Proprietary drivers have an annoying habit of hijacking libGL which causes all other drivers to lose the ability to do 3d.
<mcisbackuk> http://pastebin.com/ma9a0a6b
<mcisbackuk> OK, well if thats the case....it was default install btw
<secretlondon> #
<secretlondon> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so
<secretlondon> #
<secretlondon> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<secretlondon> #
<secretlondon> libGL error: unable to load driver: r200_dri.so
<RAOF> So, there's the problem.
<mcisbackuk> Means nothing to me, being honest.
<secretlondon> mcisbackuk, don't worry. just picking out the nasties from the log
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Do you have a /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 file?
<mcisbackuk> 1 sec..
<RAOF> That _should_ be equivalent to having libgl1-mesa-glx installed.
<mcisbackuk> I have a "file" yes
<mcisbackuk> libgl1-mesa-glx IS installed, yes
<RAOF> Hm.  Do you have a nice, high bandwith connection?  If so, I'd suggest reinstalling the mesa 3D stack with "sudo aptitude reinstall ~nmesa"
<mcisbackuk> RAOF: I do yeah
<RAOF> That'll reinstall every package that has 'mesa' in the name.
<mcisbackuk> RAOF: And that will sort me out?
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Hopefully, yes.
<RAOF> Basically, it might, and it shouldn't take very long with a high-bandwidth connection, so it's worth trying.
<mcisbackuk> OK, ermmm......is this still a bug then, I mean will you need me again for more input on launchpad?
<mcisbackuk> Obviously if I can I will help
<RAOF> If this works, then it's probably not a bug, at least not an obvious one.
<mcisbackuk> OK so that last bit it tilde n mesa right? ~nmesa
<RAOF> Yeah, the ~n bit is 'match by name' to aptitude.
<mcisbackuk> ahhh ok :)
<mcisbackuk> **** how much does it wanna download! lol
<mcisbackuk> .....he says.....its done
<RAOF> Quite a bit; that's your whole 3D stack right there :)
<mcisbackuk> restart X?
<RAOF> You shouldn't have to.
<RAOF> Do the glxinfo fandango again.
<mcisbackuk> same...directrendering=no and seg fault at end
<RAOF> Ok.  So something weird is happening.
<mcisbackuk> You want another verbose paste?
<RAOF> Does 'grep glapi_Dispatch /usr/lib/libGL.so.1' return any output?
<mcisbackuk> Nope
<RAOF> Can you post the output of "ls -lah /usr/lib/libGL*" ?
<RAOF> That'll probably want to be pastebinned.
<mcisbackuk> lol will do :0
<mcisbackuk> :)
 * RAOF is confused.  _His_ libGL has that symbol.
<mcisbackuk> http://pastebin.com/m37c744cf
<mcisbackuk> so=symbol then (am learning)
<RAOF> so = shared object (what windows calls a DLL).
<RAOF> The symbol is the name of the function in that shared object.
<mcisbackuk> shared library thing....yup i get ya
<mcisbackuk> Lets be clear though.....I hate indo$e with a passion lol linux for 2 years so far ;0
<mcisbackuk> :)
<RAOF> Can you pastebin the output of libgl1-mesa-glx?
<mcisbackuk> 1 se
<mcisbackuk> c
<mcisbackuk> bash: libgl1-mesa-glx: command not found
<mcisbackuk> only 1 line didnt see the point of paste binning it
<RAOF> Ahem.  Whoops :)
<RAOF> ...the output of apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx :)
<mcisbackuk> lol :)
<mcisbackuk> http://pastebin.com/m45a4dd58 there you go
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: And "grep glapi_Dispatch /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2" _really_ gives no output?  It doesn't say "Binary file <foo> matches"?
<mcisbackuk> Nope nothing at all, just the next # prompt
<RAOF> Something's seriously broken, then.
<mcisbackuk> Well would it be easier if I tell you exactly what I've done since install?
<RAOF> I have the same package version installed, and my version has that symbol.
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Maybe.  Go for it.
<secretlondon> I'm actually getting a similar response on my box
<mcisbackuk> Fresh format/install dual boot with XP, installed OOo, Software Sources, checked all uypdate repositories, including backports and proposed, updated, didn't work before or after updates, downloaded/installed Second Life, created symlink Launcher on desktop.....nothing out of the ordinary
<mcisbackuk> Thank god I'm not going mad lol
<secretlondon> apt-cache says installed, grep no such file, libgl- command not found
<secretlondon> I'm running nvidia
<RAOF> secretlondon: Oh, that's fine.  You don't have mesa's libGL anyway.
<mcisbackuk> Not just an ATI problem then?
<secretlondon> RAOF: ok phew!
<RAOF> secretlondon: Because, as I mentioned, the proprietary drivers _replace_ libGL to make life harder for everyone.
<secretlondon> RAOF: thanks!
 * secretlondon always learns loads on this channel
<RAOF> Technically it's not to make life harder for everyone, it's because they don't want to use mesa's infrastructure.
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Do you have nvidia-glx installed?  Or xorg-driver-fglrx?
<mcisbackuk> Checking...
<RAOF> (Or nvidia-glx-legacy, -new, -envy, etc)
<mcisbackuk> nvidia...nothing (i'm not that silly lol), xorg-driver-fglrx yes
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Right.  Uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, and everything will work.
<RAOF> I thought you didn't have taht installed :(
<mcisbackuk> I didn't saay I had...... :S
<mcisbackuk> fglrx-control to be removed as well, thats ok is it?
<secretlondon> yeah
<mcisbackuk> Done, X restart or will it be ok?
<RAOF> You shouldn't need to restart X.
<RAOF> Just run glxinfo again :)
<mcisbackuk> OK
<mcisbackuk> Yup, DX rendering = yes, no segfault
<RAOF> Ding!  Everything will work smoothly now.
<secretlondon> YAY
<mcisbackuk> Isn't this still a problem for people with same card....I mean it was the default installation......
<secretlondon> you def didn't install fglrx?
<mcisbackuk> But thank you....very much appreciated :)
<mcisbackuk> Nope 100%
<mcisbackuk> Wouldn't even know why I'd bother lol
<mcisbackuk> I _would_ format down and test that but I've got a few bits on here
<RAOF> If fglrx is getting installed by default, that would be a bug.  But are you _sure_ you did'nt install fglrx?  Did you install fglrx-control?
<mcisbackuk> No, didn't install either as far as I'm aware
<mcisbackuk> Is there any log to check that?
<RAOF> There's /var/log/dpkg.log, but that would require fairly careful reading.
<RAOF> It's possible that these packages got pulled in by you accidentally while you were installing something else.
<mcisbackuk> Surely should be able to do a mask search...I'm not worried about looking through it
<mcisbackuk> Yeah, I guess it is possible, I am human
<mcisbackuk> Oh hang on....
<mcisbackuk> In the standard Add/Remove I DID install that ATI Catalyst Control Centre thing.....assuming I could easily control gamma, brightness etc as in Windows, hadn't seen it before on *buntu, could _that_ have a dependency for it?
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Yes.
<mcisbackuk> Damn I must look so thick right now lol
<RAOF> That's the fglrx-control package :)
<mcisbackuk> Surely I'm not the only one whose done this though....but ermmm would it be possible to make a suggestion? Maybe have a warning type thing in the description in the debian/control file saying _do not install if you're stupid like me and have a Radeon 9500 or under_
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe.
<mcisbackuk> Don't put my name on the stuid bit though :) lol
<RAOF> So, tecnically, you need to be using the fglrx driver before that package will do anything at all.  And it will install the fglrx package automatically, but not set it up, so just installing that package will a) Not work, and b) break your 3d.
<mcisbackuk> I'll be honest - people seeing "Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators Control panel for the ATI Radeon and FireGL graphics accelerators." might probably assume the same, maybe add an extra bit saying do not install if you do not have at least radeon 9500, or possibly get the installer to do a glxinfo and look to see if direct rendering is already on and if so deny the installer the ability to install it, wit
<RAOF> This is sub-optimal.
<mcisbackuk> I see what you mean
<mcisbackuk> Basically it tells it to use a driver that isn't there, hence the break?
<RAOF> Well, no.  It installs the fglrx driver, which breaks all other 3d on the system.
<mcisbackuk> Ahh right
<RAOF> IE: when fglrx is installed, only the fglrx driver can do 3d.
<mcisbackuk> Kind of an override?
<RAOF> (People not-infrequently break their 3d by installing nvidia-glx, too)
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Exactly.  It replaces libGL (which is what your problem was) with a version that only works with fglrx.
<mcisbackuk> Ahhhhhhhhh....makes sense now
<mcisbackuk> :)
<RAOF> The nvidia driver does exactly the same thing.
<RAOF> So _installing_ either of them will break your 3d.  (This has the corollory that you can't have 3d with an nvidia card and any other card at the same time).
<mcisbackuk> fglrx is only for the beefier cards then I take it?
<mcisbackuk> Hmm...
<mcisbackuk> Shall I mark bug #228491 invalid then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228491 in ubuntu "Xubuntu does not automatically install Radeon drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228491
<RAOF> mcisbackuk: Yeah.  I'll see what I can do about making fglrx-control less inticing :)
<RAOF> fglrx will drive > 9500, and is the only 3d driver for > X850.
<mcisbackuk> Brilliant! Thanks so much for the help...and teaching! Very much appreciated - hopefully I should be OK now bug-wise :) Thanks again
<mcisbackuk> Goodnight all, I can sleep now!!
 * secretlondon has been tempted to log in to sl for the first time in years
<secretlondon> lol
<secretlondon> I better close xchat really
<techno_freak> :0
<maccam94> for some reason ff3b5 is taking up 550mb of ram, with not a lot of stuff open...
<mrooney> maccam94: quite strange, mine takes up less than a hundred at startup and scales quite reasonably
<maccam94> yeah i've seen it stay in the 100-150 range most of the time
<maccam94> i've only got 18 tabs open, no flash :-\
<CarlFK> update broke my wifi: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg
<CarlFK> yay for the previous kernel: 2.6.24-12-generic
<qense> hello
<james_w> hi qense
<askand> Hi, ﻿When I have firefox open and start rhythmbox and try to play a song it doesnt work. If I close firefox, play, and opens firefox after that it works..that is because of flash and pulseaudio I guess? Is there a bugreport about that?
<kahrytan> How does X server get a list of available modes for a monitor?
<kahrytan> And dont say EDID cuz that isnt true.
<james_w> kahrytan: #ubuntu-x might have more people able to answer your question
<kahrytan> there is far to many channels
<kahrytan> Im still trying to figure out decent workaround for my bug
<kahrytan> How does Screen Resolutions applet get it's mode list ?
<james_w> asks the X server I presume
<kahrytan> cuz it obviously gets it wrong
<kahrytan> and detects my monitor incorrectly
<afflux> morning
<james_w> hi afflux
<afflux> hi james_w
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<sectech> Hey could someone take a look at bug #226928 and provide me with some feedback...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226928 in ubuntu "Wireless network can not be switched on/off" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226928
<sectech> I know the wireless button doesn't work in the same way as it does in windows,  but I think they intended it to be that wya
<sectech> err way
<sectech> Actually it's a dup never mind
<ruiboon> Hi! When a bug has a Backtrace and Vlagrind logs attached, is it still considered as incomplete or confirmed?
<ruiboon> though i cannot reproduce the steps
<ruiboon> and yes. the steps to reproduce the bug has been given by the submitter
<jeromeg> ruiboon: is the backtrace ok ?
<jeromeg> or is it full of "??" ?
<ruiboon> there are some "??"
<ruiboon> jeromeg: does ?? means that the dbgsym has not been installed?
<jeromeg> yes
<jeromeg> could you give me a link to the bug ?
<ruiboon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/roxterm/+bug/227685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227685 in roxterm "Segmentation fault when started with the --directory option" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jeromeg> ruiboon: the backtrace is useless
<jeromeg> all debugging symbols are missing
<jeromeg> ruiboon: same thing for the valgrind log
<ruiboon> hmm.. then do i still ask the submitter to install the relevant dbgsym or make it as other status?
<jeromeg> move the bug as incomplete
<jeromeg> oh it is already ;)
<ruiboon> given that the submitter has should have installed the correct dbgsym as mentioned in one of the post
<jeromeg> just ask to ask the debugging symbols and to reprovide a backtrace and a valgrind log
<jeromeg> ruiboon: ;)
<jeromeg> ruiboon: you could also tell him not to send tarballs
<jeromeg> just the plain text files
<ruiboon> noted that
<ruiboon> guess that plain text files are easier to work with
<jeromeg> yep
<jeromeg> it's a pain to download the tarball and then to open the files
<jeromeg> and copressing text files won't save much space
<ruiboon> jeromeg: there is also another question that i would like to ask re another bug.
<jeromeg> go on
<ruiboon> jeromeg: this time round, the bug is reproduceable on my end
<jeromeg> link ?
<ruiboon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/227747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227747 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashes site: http://politics.nytimes.com/election-guide/2008/results/demmap/index.html" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ruiboon> did a backtrace, and the ?? seems to belong to flashplugin-nonfree.
<ruiboon> others dbgsym are install. just could not find one for the flashplugin
<ruiboon> does the backtrace suggest that the fault lies within flashplugin or firefox?
<jeromeg> ruiboon: the mozilla team has a very particular procedure to triage bug
<maccam94> ff3b5 is currently using 70% of my 1GB of ram... WTH
<jeromeg> ruiboon: you should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures
<ruiboon> jeromeg: reading them now.....
<jeromeg> great
<ruiboon> jeromeg: ".. when you have a testcase ...  but since you might not be really sure if a bug is complete now ... you tagg it mt-confirm and keep it in incomplete state..."
<ruiboon> jeromeg: so that means i leave it at incomplete stage and tag is as mt-confirm?
<jeromeg> ruiboon: yep
<ruiboon> jeromeg: ok. Thanks for helping me to understand even more abt the debugging procedure!
<jeromeg> ruiboon: you can go to #ubuntu-mozillateam to ask them about more details
<jeromeg> ruiboon: np
<ruiboon> ruiboon: thanks for the reference
<ruiboon> when the backtrace does not give relevant information, i.e. "??" exists, even though <package>-dbgsym is installed, how should we proceed from here?
<ruiboon> currently leaving it at incomplete
<james_w> ruiboon: can you give the bug number please?
<ruiboon> james_w: LP: #227685
<james_w> bug 227685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227685 in roxterm "Segmentation fault when started with the --directory option" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227685
<james_w> thanks ubottu
<ruiboon> oo. didn't realise that it should be typed like that
<ruiboon> james_w: installed roxterm-dbgsym and did the backtrace. "??" still present. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11138/
<james_w> ruiboon: the valgrind log looks ok
<james_w> ruiboon: sometimes it's just impossible to get anything useful out of gdb, for instance corrupted stacks.
<james_w> "Access not within mapped region at address 0x0"
<james_w> it's passing NULL to dbus or something I expect.
<ruiboon> james_w: that could be one possibility.
<ruiboon> james_w: should i tag it as confirmed now? given that the valgrind log is ok
<james_w> ruiboon: have you reproduced it?
<emgent> heya
<emgent> bdmurray: hi :)
<ruiboon> james_w: could not reproduced it on a fresh installation of the package
<ruiboon> james_w: and following the submitter testcase
<emgent> mdz: cool dance with fabbione :)
<emgent> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ113000uQg hehehhe
<emgent> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> emgent: I've a meeting shortly, what is up?
<james_w> ruiboon: is roxterm single instance?
<emgent> bdmurray: can you review my expire day in bugcontrol team?
<ruiboon> james_w: single instance as in...?
<emgent> (when you have time and if it`s possible) :)
<james_w> ruiboon: run "roxterm" and then open another terminal and run "roxterm -d /usr"
<james_w> ruiboon: so, please go ahead and set it to confirmed.
<james_w> ruiboon: it's doing something silly when there is already another instance.
<ruiboon> james_w: Segmentation fault on the second one
<ruiboon> james_w: got it. Thanks!
<james_w> no problem
<sectech> That's odd... a bug has been marked as a duplicate, yet I get an access error when trying to reference that bug
<sectech> bug #228014... I can't see it's duplicate
<ubottu> sectech: Bug 228014 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/228014 is private
<sectech> .... well there is my answer...
<bdmurray> sectech: I've unprivatized that bug
<sectech> Thank you...
<greg-g> dang privatization of bugs, always causing more problems than its worth
<greg-g> </bad_joke>
<bdmurray> hi greg-g
<greg-g> heya bdmurray
<sectech> It still says I don't have permission to access that page
<greg-g> sectech: just to be safe, go to the link that ubottu just provided, that still doesn't work?
<bdmurray> bug 228014
<ubottu> bdmurray: Bug 228014 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/228014 is private
<greg-g> eh?
<sectech> 228014 I can access
<sectech> bug #228385 is the one I want
<sectech> bug 228385
<ubottu> sectech: Bug 228385 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/228385 is private
<ubottu> sectech: Bug 228385 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/228385 is private
<sectech> whoops.. lag
<greg-g> ahhh
<bdmurray> okay fixed
<sectech> Can the reporter set the privacy of his/her own bug?
<bdmurray> sectech: yes, but this is an apport crash which by default is private
<sectech> ahh... possible sensitive information.... I understand
<greg-g> so they would have to notice that it is private and then open it up, yeah
<greg-g> or, a bugcontrol team member can open it up/check it for sensitive info if you ask (like you did)
<bdmurray> The quantity of private bug reports should be close to 0
<greg-g> surprising that the bug had 22 dups yet was still private
<greg-g> although, do private bugs show up in the "your bug looks a lot like these..." page in LP?
 * greg-g wouldn't know how to test that without creating some fake bugs
<secretlondon> aport does auto duping
<sectech> The bug I am triaging is 228492... I don't have enough information to mark it as a dup though.
<sectech> I mistakenly marked it as confirmed then saw it has little to no information to go with it even after my request...
<greg-g> sectech: yeah, I mean some people actually don't add their new apport bug when they see that it has already been reported, instead they just subscribe
<greg-g> erm, that was supposed to be to secretlondon
<greg-g> secretlondon: so, I was thinking that the reason it has such high number of dups is because the master didn't show up in the list of "are you sure your bug isn't any of these?"
<sectech> I'm taking on the approach that I would rather try and re-create it myself first before asking for backtraces... If I can recreate it I would sooner just do it myself
<secretlondon> greg_g if it's an apport crash then people generally submit them (which I think is correct) and apport dupes them when it retraces
<greg-g> right, but I know sometimes I don't submit known dups through apport and just subscribe instead
<secretlondon> I'd rather have more apport data than less, and foo crashes could be caused by multiple things
<greg-g> right
 * greg-g agrees
<secretlondon> only the retrace will tell us if it's the same
<greg-g> I should know better than to assume the bug reporters are looking deeply into whether their bug is a dup or not like we do :)
<secretlondon> for apport I _always_ submit myself, as I want to see the retrace
<secretlondon> but it looks like most of those dupes are done by apport
<greg-g> yeah
<secretlondon> which is cool
<secretlondon> and there's a lot of them :(
 * greg-g goes to the pub for "Friday Beer"
<secretlondon> :)
<bdmurray> sectech: that seems to be a dup of bug 227717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227717 in envyng-core "interface.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227717
<sectech> bdmurray, It might be...  Do you think there is enough info provided by the original reporter?
<bdmurray> I was referring to bug 228385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228385 in envyng-gtk "envyng doesn't start anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228385
<sectech> I wasn't able to look at the original bug though to verify it against before.... Yes this one does
<sectech> Do you want to mark it, or do you want me to?
<bdmurray> We don't have enough information to verify that bug 228492 is a dup but I'd put money on it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228492 in envyng-gtk "EnvyNG crash on Ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228492
<sectech> oooh... a betting man :P
<sectech> It probably is...
<Mactaylor> why is there a bug about JFS failing to boot with grub?
<sectech> bug #?
<Mactaylor> 1 sec
<Mactaylor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/14010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 14010 in grub-installer "grub-install fails for JFS root partition" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Mactaylor> it boots for me
<sectech> Mactaylor,  That bug was in relation to a alpha or beta iso
<sectech> not the final release.
<Mactaylor> ok
<sectech> I'll add a note to the bug asking if the bug still happens on the final release
<bdmurray> That was weird
<sectech> Maybe he thought that the people in #ubuntu-bugs were the ones doing the bug reports :P
<bdmurray> sectech: I think the bug is in a fine state as it is
<sectech> I wasn't going to change it... I just added a note.
<sectech> Pedro was involved with that one...  I won't change the status of bugs if other team members are involved without asking...
<bdmurray> that's a different pedro
<sectech> Okay well still lol.... plus the bug was created in 2005
<sectech> brb supper.
<sectech> back
<sectech> A little KFC for a Friday evening.... nice
<sectech> Can someone verify bug #228781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228781 in seahorse "Seahorse freezes up when generating a new subkey" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228781
<rio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/228154 -- anybody knows how to fix this? :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228154 in libgphoto2 "Canon Digital IXUS 30 doesn't show up as PTP" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> Maybe look in /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/10-camera-ptp.fdi
<rio> what to look? :P
<bdmurray> sorry try /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/20-libgphoto2.fdi
<rio> bdmurray: i think the file is fine
<bdmurray> Is your camera in there?
<rio> there a matching vendor and product id saying      <merge key="camera.access_method" type="string">ptp</merge>
<rio> <merge key="camera.libgphoto2.name" type="string">Canon Digital IXUS 30 (PTP mode)</merge>
<rio> but this one doesnt show up in f-spot/gthumb
<rio> only the normale mode ones do
<rio> http://rafb.net/p/dqMjSK64.html
<rio> bdmurray: thats whats matching my camera
<rio> should i try to comment the normal mode?
<rio> maybe it fetches the first matching or sth like this?
<rio> even if the normal mode is commented, it shows up
<bdmurray> rio: I'm not quite certain how this it works in this case
<rio> maybe i need to copy it to /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe or sth?
<bdmurray> no, it is fine where it is
<rio> is this cached anywhere?
<bdmurray> How did you comment it out?
<mrooney> bdmurray: did my reply to the bugcontrol list come through on whatever moderation test you are attempting? I notice it didn't make it to the list
<mrooney> oh and, hello! :)
<rio> bdmurray: i tried <!-- .. -->
<rio> but now i even removed it
<bdmurray> there seems to be a command line interface to gphoto2
<bdmurray> gphoto2 --list-cameras shows normal mode as experimental
<rio> ill install gphoto2
<rio> yes its good to be experimental because it doesnt even work
<rio> thats why i need ptp :)
<rio> $ gphoto2 --auto-detect
<rio> Modell                         Port
<rio> ----------------------------------------------------------
<rio> Canon Digital IXUS 30 (normal mode) usb:
<rio> Canon Digital IXUS 30 (normal mode) usb:004,008
<james_w> rio: did you unplug your camera after changing the file?
<rio> im switching it off and an
<rio> on
<rio> gphoto2 -l --camera "Canon Digital IXUS 30 (PTP mode)"
<rio> that works
<rio> so the PTP-driver is fine
<rio> but why isnt it used?
<bdmurray> rio: I'm not certain but documenting what you've found in the bug report would be helpful
<rio> ill do
<rio> okay, updated the report
<rio> bdmurray: thanks so fae
<rio> far
<rio> i think i found the wrongdoer
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-10
<wolfger> any KDE user care to confirm Bug 198925 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198925 in dolphin "Dolphin can't delete files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198925
<sectech> Give me a second... I can test this quickly....
<sectech_> Did you try shift-delete?
<wolfger> no, I did not. Hidden feature?
<sectech_> I wouldn't say hidden... It's the same with nautilus in Ubuntu and even in the windows environment
<sectech_> There is no "delete" in nautilus either... It's <right-click> and "Move to Trash"
<sectech_> brb back to the other machine
<wolfger> well, as somebody who's not used Windows or Nautilus in several years, it's hardly obvious ;-)
<sectech> k
<wolfger> Konqueror used to be the file manager, and "delete" is a right-click option there (albeit disabled by default)
<wolfger> so yes, shift-del worked for me
<wolfger> thanks!
<sectech> no problem.
<persia> Anyone have S3 video hardware?  Bug #135344 is very likely still present, but got closed, and would hugely benefit from someone producing a stacktrace.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135344 in torcs "TORCS crashes before race starts" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135344
<persia> (rationale for continued existence is that the relevant section of code has not been changed upstream since the bug report was filed)
 * greg-g was the one who closed it :(
<persia> greg-g: And for good reason.  It's not actionable as is: it really needs someone with that X driver to help hunt down where in the DRi code it is failing.  Further, I hear there ought be a new paradigm for intrepid, which might fix it by accident.
<greg-g> heh, fixing by accident, I like that
<persia> Happens sometimes for this sort of thing, where there is a crash in the X drivers or in the core libraries.  It's not rare for another application to expose the same issue, and be fixed, with the side effect of closing these bugs (hence the policy on expiring bugs).  Ideally, we'd have enough testers to be able to validate the fixes before the bugs were closed, but we're still short-handed.
<greg-g> right right
<greg-g> but, your call for testers on that bug is a good idea
<persia> This is also an awkward bug, as I wasn't able to reproduce or get enough information from the original reporter: it was only the secondary comment that led to showing a slightly different bug, where there was a chance for fixing it.
<greg-g> yeah
<persia> Well, for that bug, I'm not sure.  There's lots of reasons torcs can crash on startup.  Likely more useful to get the torcs -d output (after installing the relevant -dbgsym packages) separately for each cause.
<persia> For apport bugs, I'm much more inclined to see someone retest, and demonstrate that it is resolved to close them.  Unfortunately, we've yet to establish a means by which apport can generate enough information to create a test-case for retesting.
<greg-g> yeah, that would be pretty nice if it could do that
<persia> Regarding the call for testers: I'd think this channel would likely be best.  When there's an obvious bug where there's some information, but it's not yet triaged, it's nice to get a second look.  Policies have changed, but back in Breezy, we used to follow a three-strikes rule, where the bug would be shown to be unreproducible for all of i386, amd64, and powerpc before we closed it, with calls for help testing here.
<persia> Now there are too many bugs to do that easily, but I still like to ask when I half-understand a bug, but can't replicate it myself.
<greg-g> that isn't a bad idea (I wasn't dealing with bugs during breezy, didn't know of that policy)
<persia> Depends on the volume.  It was nice to help identify bugs that only affected a single architecture, or only certain hardware.  It also gave a sense of surety: when one person can't replicate a bug, it might be a local configuration.  When several people can't replicate, it's clearly either not present, or incredibly badly described.
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> (sorry, I just have nothing to add :) )
<bdmurray> greg-g: you've been working on 121279 kind of?
<bdmurray> bug 121279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121279 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "Totem playback choppy with H264" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121279
 * greg-g looks
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah, trying to coordinate the information between upstream and LP
<bdmurray> I stumbled across bug 227585 which is a dup of yours and has a patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227585 in gstreamer "high resolution H264 files have choppy video playback " [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227585
<bdmurray> I'm not sure why 121279 is fix committed
<greg-g> because the patch was committed in upstream, but not in Ubuntu yet
<greg-g> is that the correct status for that situation, fixed in upstream but not in Ubuntu yet?
<bdmurray> Doesn't the upstream watch reflect that by being Fix Released?
<bdmurray> FC should be used when it is pending an upload or in -proposed
<greg-g> I'm checking our version to see if that patch is applied
<bdmurray> sweet!
<greg-g> patch not applied in our version
<bdmurray> What do you want to move the patch to your bug or make yours a dup of the one with the patch?
<greg-g> either way is fine with me, probably option A since more people are already "invested" in that one
<greg-g> maybe I should learn how to make a debdiff with that patch :)
<Oddd> That bug has been a pretty (un)popular one.
<bdmurray> Sounds good to me, it might be something we could get into 8.04.1 too
<Oddd> IT will be good to have it licked
<greg-g> alright, I'll add the patch to 121279
<bdmurray> Okay, and I'll take care of getting it on the 8.04.1 radar
<greg-g> awesome
<bdmurray> okay, all set
<greg-g> so fix committed is only for committed in our sources, not upstream correct?
<greg-g> (hence my FC being incorrect on that one)
<bdmurray> Right, I've heard some other teams are using it a different but I'll find out more at UDS
<bdmurray> greg-g: you use greasemonkey right?
<greg-g> awesome, thanks
<greg-g> yeah
<bdmurray> I wrote another script to identify patches
<greg-g> ooo
<greg-g> bdmurray: may I test it? :)
<bdmurray> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/greasemonkey/lp_patches.user.js
<bdmurray> If you look at bug 121279 you'll see what it does
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121279 in gstreamer "Totem playback choppy with H264" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121279
<bdmurray> It flags bugs that have attachments that are checked as being patches
<bdmurray> Er flags attachments
<bdmurray> Its better if you look at a bug w/ a bunch of attachments
<bdmurray> bug 204775 is a good example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204775 in evolution-data-server "selecting gnome panel intlclock causes top bar and many other things to not respond" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204775
<greg-g> ahh yeah, the star
<greg-g> good deal
<greg-g> simple, elegant, not in your face, I like
<greg-g> seems like an obvious thing for LP to do honestly though, differentiating between attachments and patchs visually
<bdmurray> yep! I've plans to make it show up in the comments too...
<greg-g> cool
<bdmurray> Or mention it to the lp team
<persia> Well, there's bug #172507, which is close
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172507 in malone "show patch icon or notification on the comments page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172507
<persia> Also bug# #180388
<persia> Err bug #180388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180388 in malone "Please add status "patched" in bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180388
<persia> Or even bug #4780 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4780 in malone "Rows in bug listings should indicate if a patch exists" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4780
<bdmurray> I think part of the problem is a lot of things get flagged as a patch incorrectly
<persia> Yes, well, that's true.  It's unfortunately hard to distinguish a useful patch from a non-patch.
<greg-g> ahh, right
<bdmurray> Well, I've seen people mark log files as patches too
<persia> I've a few more LP bugs in that cluster listing, but discussion in those and in MLs indicates that it's not safe to use file type, or content, etc.  There's also no good way to mark a patch as good or not good, or any means to describe responses to a patch in a encoded manner.
<persia> I've seen people mark screenshots as patches :)
<bdmurray> My hope was the gm script would help a bit by drawing your attention to what is a patch
<persia> On the other hand, I've received images that were "patches", and applied them to the repositories, so it's hard.
<bdmurray> or is flagged as a patch
<persia> The GM script is a great step forward.  I think the difficulties have limited LP development, and that lack of good patch tracking creates a larger split between "developers" and "users".
<greg-g> well, sleep time, goodnight you two
<bdmurray> I'm shocked at how many new bugs have patches
<bdmurray> Gah, things flagged as patches
<persia> Yeah.  There are a heap of new bugs with real patches, which is a nice thing about open source, but my experience was that only about 20% were real patches.
<bdmurray> It'd be nice to get some hard numbers on that
<persia> At one point I was using the "patch" tag to identify things I knew were good patches, in the hopes that developers would use that to pull triaged patches and apply them to the repos, but lots of people seemed to think the "patch" flag was sufficient.
<persia> Yes it would.  Nobody has yet been willing to review enough of them, and of those that have, the numbers have always been put to question, as the act of reviewing and cleaning them alters the values.
<Iulian> G'morning
<dsas> brainstorm has died. Can't connect to database.
<narcan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kazehakase/+bug/228918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228918 in kazehakase "[intrepid]kazehakase crash when open setting menu" [Undecided,New]
<ssam> has launchpad died?
<ssam> hmm maybe its just epiphany :-(
<bddebian> Boo
<ssam> eeek
<bddebian> :)
<Iulian> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<geser> Hi Iulian, bddebian
<bddebian> Hi geser
<Iulian> Hey geser
<qense> hello
<jdavies> hi qense
<NiceNerd> Hi guys from what I can tell on google the issue I am having may be a bug but I am not sure
<NiceNerd> During install I cant get past splash screen
<NiceNerd> it goes to busybox
<NiceNerd> and gives me text on ata and other stuff
<NiceNerd> and I think it thinks my hard drive is sata and its not
<NiceNerd> sda means sata right?
<qense> yes
<NiceNerd> ok thought so
<qense> but other harddisk and even usb sticks can also be considered as sd*
<NiceNerd> really
<NiceNerd> ok
<NiceNerd> hmm I am at a loss then tried 3 different install cds and same thing
<qense> :(
<qense> what's the exact things that happens after the splash screen stops?
<qense> what's the error message you get?
<NiceNerd> It goes to busybox
<NiceNerd> and starts saying ata3,00 status DRDY
<NiceNerd> exception Emask 0x0 SAct....
<NiceNerd> cmd c8/00:08:00....
<qense> I think that's a bug
<NiceNerd> sometimes I get buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<NiceNerd> ok
<NiceNerd> anything I can do to get around it?
<qense> sorry, was reading something else
<qense> I don't know what you could do, since I'm not at your place :)
<qense> it's very hard to determine the cause when the computer is not in front of you
<NiceNerd> I understand that I am a technician myself I just asked if you knew of any fixes for what I was having a prob with
<geser> NiceNerd: do you have any problems with that hard disk?
<geser> does Windows have any problems with the hard disk (of course only if Windows is installed)?
<NiceNerd> no problems with the hard drive at all
<NiceNerd> I am thinking it might be my CDROM
<NiceNerd> I am trying something
<greg-g> bdmurray: pedro sometimes produces a better stack trace for when I forward bugs upstream to gnome (not sure how he does it, I just copy the traceback from apport).  Is there something else I could do for this bug? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=532523
<ubottu> Gnome bug 532523 in general "crashed with RuntimeError in parse_value()" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<greg-g> bdmurray: just to clarify, he just does it when he sees it forwarded, I don't ask him and he doesn't ask me :)
<greg-g> bdmurray: for example, see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528653
<ubottu> Gnome bug 528653 in general "gcalctool crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate]
<noelferreira> my keys sometimes get stucked and other times simply doesn't work. can you help me with this huge bug? http://pastebin.com/m2b2e6e43
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-11
<secretlondon> should anything that crashes with a segfault give a core dump in /var/crash? All I can find is a mention in syslog
<hggdh> secretlondon: if apport is active, it should -- see /etc/default/apport
<secretlondon> hggdh: apport has been disabled on hardy afaik
<hggdh> secretlondon: yes, but if you want/need it, you can re-activate it by editing /etc/default/apport
<secretlondon> hggdh, ah thanks! So I need that to get core dumps?
<hggdh> secretlondon: that would help, yes ;-) the good part of using apport is that it will try hard to give you a meaningful bt
<hggdh> (by a selective use of apport-gtk and apport-retrace)
<secretlondon> hggdh, thanks, I've re-enabled
<hggdh> secretlondon: welcome
<secretlondon> I think a segfault bug without a trace at all is pretty useless
<hggdh> well, er, yes I would say. Kind of difficult to zero in the failure... :-)
 * secretlondon is almost tempted to close her own bug with Please Try Harder
<hggdh> noelferreira: if you have not done so, please open a bug in launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net)
<secretlondon> hggdh, we've tried talking to him, he doesn't respond, he's been posting the same thing repeatedly for several days
<hggdh> noelferreira: Falas Portugues?
<noelferreira> i tried but my message from register won't come. :( hggdh
<noelferreira> estou à espera do email do registo hggdh
<noelferreira> hggdh, mas este bug está a dar.me cabo do juizo
<noelferreira> já desactivei o acpi mas acho que não é isso
<noelferreira> hggdh, às vezes estou a escrever e quando vou a ver metade das letras não estão lá.
<noelferreira> outras parece que as teclas ficam presas
<noelferreira> não sei se é do pgdown pgup ou do shift
<noelferreira> é estranho
<noelferreira> agora só acontece as vezes, por exemplo
<hggdh> noelferreira: hum. está o teclado limpo?
<noelferreira> sim
<noelferreira> portatil, amd64 com compiz e ati
<noelferreira> mas metacity é o mesmo, nada a ver com compiz
<noelferreira> tb já andei a mexher no xorg.conf mas nada
<noelferreira> até já alterei os locales
<noelferreira> já fiz 1001 coisas
<hggdh> noelferreira: vosso pastebin não me mostra muito... qual tecla é a tal de keycode 240?
<noelferreira> parece que fica bom mas derepente o problema volta :)
<noelferreira> hggdh, não sei, como vejo isso?
<hggdh> hah... talvez melhor se voltarmos ao Ingles -- não me recordo de como verificar a maldita tecla
<hggdh> I should know, but I forgot -- anyone: what programme we should use to return the keycodes?
<hggdh> My memory has gone south, I am afraid
<secretlondon> its on the wiki
<secretlondon> somewhere
<hggdh> xmodmap?
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKeyboardDetection
<hggdh> secretlondon: as usual IOU
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch is better
<hggdh> noelferreira: please look at the above link ^^
<noelferreira> ok thanks
<hggdh> and noelferreira: por favor, assim que possivel (e se necessario for)... https://bugs.launchpad.net :-)
<noelferreira> é agora hggdh já recebi o email
<noelferreira> :)
<secretlondon> hggdh, you rock!
<hggdh> thanks, noelferreira. With a bug opened thinks will be much more easier
<noelferreira> sure
 * hggdh blushes 
<noelferreira> hggdh, done
<noelferreira> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32704
<noelferreira> maybe i put there to much paste :)
<noelferreira> hggdh, i used to have other bug bigger than this one. and i think they are related. that's why i thought it was a acpi issue hggdh.
<hggdh> noelferreira: noprob. just remember, one bug per report, one report per bug. Your pastebin showns a keypress in the beginning, and no keyrelease. It might be a stuck key indeed
<noelferreira> hggdh, didn't analyse the output deeply. you are right
<noelferreira> but it is related so....
<secretlondon> hggdh, this desktop doesn't get the e-d-s bug btw
<secretlondon> my laptop gets it 90% of the time..
<hggdh> secretlondon: this is the bloody hell of it! What is the difference?
<secretlondon> hggdh, this doesn't have my google calendar set up in it
 * secretlondon shrugs
<secretlondon> both 1 cpu
<secretlondon> 32 bit i386
<hggdh> secretlondon: I set up a google calendar for me. No problems so far...
<mrooney> secretlondon: any reason you marked bug 229105 as a duplicate, instead of leaving it Invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229105 in update-manager "Updating to 8.04 from 7.04 and it said "The upgrade aborts now" (dup-of: 229106)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229106 in update-manager "Updating to 8.04 from 7.10 and it said "The upgrade aborts now"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229106
<hggdh> OK. out for dinner now. I will be back.
<secretlondon> mrooney, because I didn't see that it had been set as invalid
<mrooney> secretlondon: is one more appropriate than the other? I have seen cases where it is obvious the person made a typo and refiled the bug, should the first be Invalid of marked as Dup?
<secretlondon> I generally set them as duplicates
<secretlondon> so that they are linked together
 * sectech takes today off for bug triaging
<mrooney> it seems to me Invalid is more appropriate as there is no need to make the bug appear more prominent by essentially marking it a duplicate of itself
<sectech> from rather
<mrooney> but if dup'ing is the accepted thing I can start doing that I guess
<secretlondon> I don't know what the policy is
<secretlondon> I think by settingas invalid you lose the connection to the master bug
<mrooney> well yeah I put in the comments that it appears to be the same as #x
<mrooney> by the way I am not intending to argue with you, just discussing :)
<secretlondon> I don't know tbh
<secretlondon> I'm not strongly fighting my side, that's just how I do them
<hggdh> if 229105 was filed in error, and the reporter then filed in 229106, then indeed there is no need of marking it as a duplicate
<hggdh> not that it will make much of a difference, anyway
<zyx386> what is happning with firefox
<secretlondon> you got problems with firefox?
<zyx386> with ff3 is clear type active?
<secretlondon> I don't actually know what clear type is
<zyx386> that is exampe with ff2 http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/3976/ff2yy7.png
<zyx386> and this with ff3 http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/1408/ff3zg5.png
<zyx386> that is deference
<zyx386> ?
<secretlondon> it's a problem with our arabic support?
<zyx386> no
<zyx386> is cleartype von ie7
<secretlondon> I honestly don't know
<zyx386> von=from
<secretlondon> zyx386, asac is the expert on firefox
<Iulian> G'morning
<afflux> morning
<zyx386> hi
<zyx386> why you removed unixtime format uunder Hardy?
<zyx386> you help say right click  clock aplet 12,24,unixformat
<zyx386> but is't so
<zyx386> is just 12 and 24
<qense> hello
<Laney> Do I need some kind of permission to set bugs to "Won't Fix"?
<afflux> yes
<afflux> Laney: this is restricted to members of ubuntu-bugcontrol. You still can ask here if you need to set this status, someone else may do it for you.
<Laney> afflux: Right, thanks. I was just wondering why it wasn't coming up, that's all
<afflux> sudo currently takes the hostname from /etc/hostname and searches for an IP for it in /etc/hosts
<afflux> if someone now sets a "domain" in networkmanager, the hostname stays the same but the entry in /etc/hosts gets adjusted so sudo won't find an entry
<afflux> is this a known bug (or feature?)
<persia> afflux: Are you sure it only looks in /etc/hosts, and doesn't use /etc/nsswitch.conf to determine how to get the hostname?
<afflux> hum, not sure
<afflux> but I have a user in #ubuntu-de complaining about having a $hostname and a $domain set, and sudo not working in hardy because it can't determine the $hostname
<persia> My first guess would be that they set a domain, but that their host wasn't registered to that IP address in that domain according to the nameservice from which they collect information (likely global DNS, but there are other options, including /etc/hosts)
<afflux> hm, I'll be back in 30 mins ;)
<persia> Alternately, I could misunderstand, and they could just not have a "search" entry in /etc/resolv.conf.  Unfortunately, I'm not sure where that would need to be added to be automatically included in that file.
<afflux> persia: I don't really know how sudo works and where it gets hostnames/ips/whatever from, but the thing is that a user changed his "domain" field in NM after an installation and now sudo complains about not being able to resolve the host
<afflux> persia: I just checked and I can confirm that
<afflux> I put "foo" as hostname and "bar" as domain, running "hostname" prints "foo", and /etc/hosts contains "127.0.1.1 foo.bar" (but no entry for "foo" alone)
<persia> afflux: Right.  That's a bug.  What I'm not sure about is whether the issue is that NM isn't altering the resolver configuration, or sudo isn't checking the domain.
<persia> Alternately, it could be that sudo isn't actually using the standard resolver, and looking in /etc/hosts, but I'd find that least likely.
<afflux> true
<afflux> should I file a bug?
<persia> In summary, while I agree it's a bug, I don't know whether it ought be assigned to NM or to sudo.
<afflux> hm okay
<persia> It makes sense to file a bug.  If you can track down which is the right package, you'd get extra points.
<albert23> persia, afflux: the sudo bug has been fixed
<albert23> the fix is in sudo (1.6.9p10-1ubuntu3.1) hardy-proposed
<persia> albert23: Ah.  Excellent.  Thanks.
<afflux> albert23: you mean it's bug 32906?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32906
<albert23> afflux: right
<afflux> I'm running exactly that version
<afflux> albert23: If I read that one correctly, it's not about the domain field of the fqdn but rather only the hostname
<albert23> afflux: At  least sudo should not fail anymore if the hostname cannot be found
<afflux> hum
<afflux> I'm gettint the impression it's an NM bug
<afflux> because "hostname --long" currently fails with: hostname: Unknown host
<afflux> not entirely sure if that's related, though
<afflux> albert23: ah, right, sudo does not fail, but it still prints the message. It failed for the user I spoke with, because he had a clean install
<persia> afflux: Reading the the 32906 traffic, I'm inclined to agree with you.  There appear to be two bugs: sudo was failing when trying to send the admin a note about being unable to resolve the hostname due to the NM bug.
<afflux> hum
<afflux> just noticed that I don't use the NM but the network-admin for setting the domain
<afflux> thats gnome-system-tools, right?
<persia> afflux: In which case, it might be network-admin rather than NM.  Whatever is setting the domain isn't also telling the resolver to search the domain, which is confusing, at best.
<elmargol> HI I can not find this window http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/au/6.png is this a regression?
<afflux> elmargol: that's in nautilus, somehow
<afflux> at least I know that I saw it there
<afflux> just check the nautilus options
<elmargol> afflux, found it...
<elmargol> stupid change!
<afflux> persia: reported as bug 229256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229256 in gnome-system-tools "setting the domain in network-admin breaks sudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229256
<persia> afflux: Well, except that, as albert23 pointed out, it doesn't break sudo any more.
<afflux> right, forgot to mention this
<persia> afflux: For best likelihood of getting someone to fit it, I'd recommend retitiling/redescribing the bug to complain about the resolver specifically.  For best results, find a small utility that calls gethostbyname(), and fails after you've changed the domain.  Describe this as a test case.
<persia> Having the test case also makes it easy for someone else to confirm the issue.
<afflux> persia: added a testcase, but I'm not sure how exactly the new title should look like
<persia> afflux: I'd suggest something like "Adding a domain name with network-admin prevents local lookup of the hostname".
<persia> Interestingly, it appears I get different results from `hostname` (matching /etc/hostname), and `hostname -s`.  Something fairly low level is behaving oddly.
<rudybee> I would like to file a bug regarding kernel modules when installing Hardy using the installer in hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<rudybee> But I cannot find a bugzilla or a similar system. How do I file a bug?
<rudybee> It looks like the kernel version of hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/vmlinuz is different than the one in the installation ISO images.
<rudybee> The kernel modules fail to load when using hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<rudybee> All forks fine with 7.10
<rudybee> Can someone look into it?
<afflux> rudybee: not sure about your bug, but generally, the ubuntu bugtracker is at bugs.launchpad.net, make sure to target the bug against the ubuntu project
<rudybee> Thanks!
<rudybee> I appreciate it
<rudybee> Bye bye
<jarlath> A bug reporter has had his issue fixed by an update. Do I mark the report as invalid / fix released or let someone from bug-control take care of it?
<afflux> if you know which specific version fixed it, set it to fix released and make sure that it is set to the correct package
<afflux> otherwise use invalid
<jarlath> Thanks afflux.
<greg-g> anyone available who is running the DE locale? can you install "stellarium" and run it from the command line and tell me if it segfaults?
 * afflux <-
<afflux> looking, wait a minute
<afflux> downloading half of qt4 now :)
<afflux> greg-g: my screen goes white (I can alt+tab to my desktop though), but it does not segfault
<greg-g> afflux: thanks
<afflux> you're welcome
<emgent> hello
<emgent> My membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol is about to expire
<emgent> someone can review it? :)
<hggdh> emgent: bdmurray, ogasawara, or pedro_ can do it
<emgent> hggdh: ok thanks :)
<hggdh> emgent: bad news is they are probably enjoying the weekend somewhere else ;-)
<ogasawara> emgent: I'll fix it
<emgent> thanks ogasawara ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-04
<klutzierthanmost> anyone home?
<klutzierthanmost> hello?
<pace_t_zulu> klutzierthanmost: hello
<pace_t_zulu> klutzierthanmost: do you need some help?
<klutzierthanmost> I understand you like input on bugs?
<hggdh> yes?
<klutzierthanmost> Has anyone reported Brasero not working after ugrading to 9.04?
<hggdh> klutzierthanmost, I do not know. A search on launchpad for brasero might answer it
<klutzierthanmost> ok.. onward to launchpad. Thanks
<bcurtiswx> anyone here use UNR ?
<ienorand> Hia, I'm considering marking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/299865 as a dube of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/305724, and adding linux and linux (ubuntu) as affecting the latter one, am I right in this procedure?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 299865 in linux "sata failed to set xfermode" [Undecided,New]
<brywilharris> Hi all
<brywilharris> Hi all
<brywilharris> I'm new here and want to help
<micahg> Can someone look at bug 293362 for me
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 293362 in firefox-3.0 "ubuntu 8.04 amd64 - Java applet loop: openjdk-6 icedtea6-plugin Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293362
<micahg> I tested with the sun java plugin and did not have an issue
<micahg> ugh, neverming
<micahg> I have a different version of Java anyways
<micahg> here's one, if a person's assigned to a bug, the status shouldn't be new, right?
<persia> micahg, Sometimes that's a valid model.
<micahg> persia: can you clarify pleasE?
<persia> For instance, when a bug is mostly irreproducible, but someone is claiming it because they can reproduce (e.g. on specialised hardware), and are collecting additional details.
<micahg> so, that's assigned, but new?
<micahg> not incomplete
<micahg> or in progress?
<persia> Or when someone finds something, and is working on it, but nobody else has yet confirmed the issue (by the don't-confirm-your-own-bugs rule)
<persia> Well, arguably, it ought be "incomplete" or "in-progress".  I think you're right.
<micahg> ok, but still, shouldn't that be in progress so people know
<micahg> here's my bug problem
<micahg> bug 294652
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 294652 in firefox-3.0 "Default 8.10 homepage searches wrong google" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294652
<micahg> the assignee was asked to reclassify the bug
<persia> Oh, I've encountered that bug.
<micahg> that shouldn't be in progress?
<persia> No.  That's a somewhat special case.
<micahg> ok
<persia> The bug is a bug in http://start.ubuntu.com/8.10 rather than in firefox.
<micahg> I've only been doing this a week, so I'm still earning
<micahg> ah
<micahg> it's a problem witht he site
<persia> It's not clear which project hosts that web page, but the person setting the assignment has some information that indicates the assignee might know where it belongs.
<persia> (the assignee probably said "assign that to me" in an IRC chat)
<micahg> I've tried to adopt ff as my bug project to triage
<persia> So, the assignee will probably move it, and then it will follow other processes.
<micahg> since it's so out of control
<micahg> well
<micahg> bad wording
<micahg> not out of control
<micahg> bugs rising beyond ability to triage
<micahg> maybe that's better
<persia> Right.  It's a special case.  It oughtn't be in that state for long, because it should move away from being against "Firefox" and be against whatever actually handles that page.
<micahg> I try to go after everything classified as new
<persia> Well, out of control of those working on firefox (or Ubuntu), at least.
<micahg> a little at a time
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> I think I've done about 50 in the past week
<persia> It's been in this state for several months: you might want to contact the assignee and ask if the bug will be updated.
<persia> Cool!
<micahg> hggdh: can you be my bug mentor?
<hggdh> micahg: yes, not probs
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I was wondering
<hggdh> s/not/no/
<persia> We're doing bug mentors now?  I always preferred the "ask the channel" model.
<micahg> what about combining all the compiz/FF problems into one bug
<micahg> there seem to be a lot of them
<hggdh> persia, I guess both are good
<micahg> Same scenario over and over, user starts FF and it's maximized
<micahg> user needs to hit F11 twice to get the titlebat back
<micahg> *titlebar
<hggdh> micahg: putting all compiz/ff into one master sounds nice, but... we have to be sure they are all the same issue
<hggdh> anyway. it's almost 0100 now here. Time to fight the pillow. G'night all y'all
<micahg> night
<micahg> can I mark bug 349970 and bug 329604 as dupes?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 349970 in firefox-3.0 "no minimize maximize or exit in ff" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349970
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 329604 in firefox-3.0 "It will  automatically maximize when it open, and the close column can not be find. Required by F11 twice before returning to normal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329604
<hggdh> sigh. I am done with pidgin. Cannot stand the beast :-(
<micahg> triaging or using?
<hggdh> using. be back in a few, unde xchat
<hggdh> ah, much better.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> can you check the dupes for me?
<hggdh> who, me?
<micahg> yes, sorry
<hggdh> can it be tomorrow (er, much later today)?
<micahg> sure
<micahg> Is there a way for me to mark bugs to look at later?
<hggdh> yes: piece of paper, and a pencil ;-)
<micahg> I'll use vim instead :0
<micahg> I also have to go to bed soon
<persia> I used to use a desktop stickies program, and just copy&paste URLs there.  This didn't end up scaling well (I have too many bugs), but it was very helpful for keeping track of things when reviewing a couple hundred bugs quickly.
<hggdh> tried using something like that, but ended up using real stickies instead...
<micahg> ah, would you guys find a watch bug feature useful?
<micahg> not subscribe so you get e-mails
<micahg> but, just a place to collect a list of ones to watch
<persia> actually, no.  Subscription meets that need for me.  It's rare I want to watch a bug for longer than a week and wouldn't want to be subscribed.
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> ok
<micahg> good night for real
<andol> Feedback on escalating bug #330298 from medium to large? While there is a rather trivial work around, it is still rather nasty suprise to experience when you upgrade.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 330298 in mdadm "mdadm software raid breaks  on intrepid-jaunty upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330298
<andol> s/large/high/
<YoBoY> good morning
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: guud morning ATCHIMMM
<YoBoY> constipado BUGabundo ?
<BUGabundo> infelizmente, sim
<Ryan52> dumb question, but...how do you change a bugs title?
<BUGabundo> edit them ?
<Ryan52> ya...which button to I need to click?
<BUGabundo> Ryan52: u just need to use the new AJAX green arrow to change
<BUGabundo> let me open a link
<BUGabundo> #1
<BUGabundo> bug #1
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
 * BUGabundo was about to kick the boy
<BUGabundo> *bot
<BUGabundo> Ryan52: stupid question: are u logged in?
<Ryan52> yes
<zee> hi, I would like to fill a bug against Jaunty but I've installed Jaunty beta then keep using UpdateManager, is it OK?
<xerox1> one more stupid question: is my connection that slow or does searching within launchpad takes a whale of time?
<Ryan52> BUGabundo: can you just fix it for me then? :P
<Ryan52> bug #371569
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 371569 in ubuntu-dev-tools "mk-sbuild-lvm: debian sid doesn't have security updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371569
<Ryan52> should be "mk-sbuild-lv: debian sid doesn't have security updates"
<Ryan52> so 's/mk-sbuild-lvm/mk-sbuild-lv/'
 * Ryan52 sucks at using web interfaces, as you can probably tell :)
<BUGabundo> Ryan52: dont u see a yellow togle after the description?
<BUGabundo> it looks like a pensil!
<BUGabundo> zee: should be fine
<Ryan52> oh!
<Ryan52> thanks :P
<Ryan52> between "u just need to use the new AJAX green arrow to change" (which was incorrect) and the "pencil" that doesn't look like a pencil...ya.
<BUGabundo> Ryan52: u already fixed it!
<wolfger> Morning everybody.... Looks like I've been away from bug triage too long. When did we stop allowing people to edit a bug's status unless they are the asignee or a member of the package's group?
<BUGabundo> Ryan52: im on edge version of LP, so stuff tends to change a lot
<BUGabundo> wolfger: anyone can change bugs!
<Ryan52> I thought I was too.
<BUGabundo> they just cant change some prio levels (those are left for bugcotrol team)
<Ryan52> isn't everybody in bug control on it?
<Ryan52> (edge)
<wolfger> BUGabundo, I'm getting a message "You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of kpackagekit (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status. " when I try to confirm bug 354140
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 354140 in kpackagekit "Installation problem with installation of digikam under Kubuntu Jaunty Beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354140
<BUGabundo> Ryan52: dont think its a requirement
<wolfger> oh, hang on a minute
<BUGabundo> wolfger: done
<wolfger> looks like I got logged out of my LP account
<BUGabundo> no prob at all
<Ryan52> eh, it's 2:35 AM, I don't know what I'm thinking.
<BUGabundo> wolfger: LOLOLOL
<wolfger> Yep, that was the problem. Maybe I should wake up more before triaging... :-p
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Ryan52> kees: can you please look at 371572 and 371569 when you get some spare time? tia.
<zee> BUGabundo: thx
<maxb> Netbook Remix uses the standard Ubuntu kernels, right?
<BUGabundo> maxb: i386 yes
 * maxb closes spurious UNR bugtask on a kernel bug, then
<BUGabundo> need a bug confirmation: change your to be the same pass but add a few NUMBERs to the end!
<Hew> BUGabundo: Steps to reproduce? Bug #?
<BUGabundo> Hew: no bug yet! just trying to reproduce
<BUGabundo> Hew: open terminal; type passwd
<BUGabundo> enter current pass; enter current pass + some NUMBERs
<BUGabundo> pass fails to accept new password
<BUGabundo> i guess its a security feature
<ogra> yes, because its the old PW just with something added
<BUGabundo> ogra: still its a diff pass, isnt it?
<ogra> you should see the asme if you just add letters
<ogra> *same
<BUGabundo> it cause confusion on users,  and even using GUI (via About Me)
<BUGabundo> it silently fails
<ogra> it should throw out a proper error message
<ogra> thats the bug then
<Hew> yea, perhaps there should be a better notification, the word "similar" should be used to describe the new password.
<BUGabundo> no error AFAICS
<BUGabundo> and CLI also not very helpfull
<BUGabundo> at least choosing a pass '1111111111111', warns about a palendoric pass
<ogra> Bad: new password must be different than the old one
<ogra> thats what i get here on the cmdline
<ogra> which is imho a proper error message
<ogra> but if the GUI doesnt show this it is indeed a bug
<BUGabundo> can u file it? i'm a tad busy nw
<BUGabundo> *now
<BUGabundo> please sub me to it, if u open it
<ogra> not really
<BUGabundo> ogra: no? hew you ?
 * ogra has about 400 open bugs to care for 
<ogra> (i'm cautious about any i add to that list, sorry, and i havent seen it since i never used the gui)
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> just helping an user, and he stated he couldnt change it
<BUGabundo> so i debuged it and saw this behaviour
<ogra> so tell *him* to file it :)
<ogra> and to attach his auth.log to the bug
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug to the rescue
<BUGabundo> ogra: against what package, by the way?
<ogra> no idea :)
<BUGabundo> seb128: ping
<BUGabundo> what package handles About Me and password?
<ogra> BUGabundo, might be gnome-c-c
<ogra> but i'm not sure
<BUGabundo> ogra: gnome what?
<BUGabundo> control center?
<ogra> yes
<arteek> Hi, I would like to know how I can change status to triaged? I have not such option at launchpad
<BUGabundo> arteek: only bugcontrol members have that option
<arteek> aha, I knew it:-)
<arteek> But I hoped that each launchpad user can
<seb128> BUGabundo: what is the issue exactly?
<BUGabundo> seb128: h. if user changes password to the same pass plus a few numbers, its refused
<BUGabundo> both on CLI (passwd with a message just stating it failed) and GUI (via About Me with no message)
<BUGabundo> seb128: any idea what package that would be?
<arteek> seb128: gnome-control-center I think
<BUGabundo> ok arteek
<seb128> no
<seb128> BUGabundo: if passwd fails too it's not a GNOME bug but rather a passwd one
<BUGabundo> bug 371615
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 371615 in gnome-control-center "changing password by addind digits to current one fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371615
<seb128> grrr
<BUGabundo> ok passwd added
<seb128> grrrrrr
<BUGabundo> seb128: calm down!!!
<seb128> when you open a new task rather than reassigning you bug flood for ever whoever is not concerned
<seb128> ie g-c-c subscribers will be bug mail for every comment now
<BUGabundo> i'll try to set it to NULL
<seb128> I'm setting it to ubuntu and invalid
<seb128> and sorry about the ranting but we get way to many bugs right now, always like that after stable
<seb128> it's really stressing work
<BUGabundo> seb128: sorry... i guess its a LP bug... actualy it really is
<BUGabundo> but no fix yet
<BUGabundo> i know some lp admins set it to NULL
<seb128> right, that's a known one
<BUGabundo> but i cant
<seb128> I've reassigned to ubuntu and closed
<BUGabundo> wgrant: isnt that so?
<seb128> not a lot of people are subscribed to the whole ubuntu ;-)
<BUGabundo> i was once
<seb128> and those who are can handle a few extra emails
<BUGabundo> for 2 weeks
<seb128> impressive ;-)
<wgrant> BUGabundo: 'null' is a project, not a package.
<wgrant> BUGabundo: You can't transform a package task into a project one.
<ogra> seb128, passwd does handle it fine
<BUGabundo> wgrant: so we can change the proj from Ubutnu to null ?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Ubuntu is a distribution, not a project.
<BUGabundo> ogra: not fine... it just says the pass is the same, when its not
<ogra> seb128, it properly says "Bad: new password must be different than the old one" if you just append chars to the old one ... BUGabundo said the GUI dies silently without error msg in that case, so its a gui bug
<seb128> ogra: there is already bugs about the GUI not making messages clear
<seb128> ogra: the fact that it thinks that's the same password is a passwd bug
 * ogra doest nee that as a bug ... it essentially *is* the same passwd 
<ogra> *see
<seb128> ubuntu and ubuntujaunty are the same word?
<BUGabundo> seb128: ahh??
<ogra> no, it could be more explicit in the error, but from a security POV where a cracker works from first to last letter through the PW they are the same up to a certain point
<seb128> BUGabundo: what "ahh??"
<BUGabundo> seb128: "ubuntu and ubuntujaunty are the same word?"
<seb128> BUGabundo: that was a question for ogra, if he things those are identic
<ogra> the proper error would be "Bad: new password to similar to the old one"
<seb128> why should that be an error?
<seb128> I might decide to have a new password starting with the same letters than the previous one but being different
<ogra> because our passwd is set up to deny it
<ogra> ask the security team why
<lifeless> prefix10 prefix11 etc lol
<ogra> if we enforce that its surely ok to throw an error, the only issue here is the not correct wording of the error
<seb128> which is a bug still
<ogra> tyring it in g-about-me leaves the gui sit there eternally though
 * ogra just checked
<seb128> right
<ogra> May  4 13:06:29 osiris passwd[12842]: pam_unix(passwd:chauthtok): new password not acceptable
<seb128> bug #338976
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 338976 in gnome-control-center "gnome-about-me hang when changing passwords with libpam-cracklib" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338976
<ogra> auth log has a proper message it seems
<seb128> bug #358161
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 358161 in gnome-control-center "Changing password from "about me" hangs" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358161
<seb128> we don't need yet another duplicate
<ogra> ah, good
<seb128> that's why I recycle the new bug as a bug about the passwd wording
<seb128> you can as well close it if you want
<ogra> no, it should just use the same wording it sends to logger
<seb128> ok, that's what the new bug is about then
<ogra> good
 * ogra hands seb128 a candy bar
<seb128> lol
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<ogra> :)
<BUGabundo> ogra: Gnome-c-c freezing has 7 bugs open! needs a few mark as dupe
<seb128> BUGabundo: how come you didn't check before opening yours?
<BUGabundo> seb128: i did! diff bug! mine was no clear messag on GUI and CLI
<BUGabundo> all other were about freezes
<BUGabundo> i didnt get a freeze
<BUGabundo> lunch
<BUGabundo> bye
<jtholmes> bug 363787
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 363787 in ubuntu "laptop locks up, appears to be at random" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363787
<jtholmes> reporter says on bug 363787 upgrade from 2.6.28.-11.42  to  2.6.28-12.43  cures his problem wants to close bug, how are bugs closed
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 363787 in ubuntu "laptop locks up, appears to be at random" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363787
<andresmujica> jtholmes: you can mark the task as fix released and paste
<andresmujica> the response teaching the user to do that by himself next time
<jtholmes> ok will give it a try thx
<andresmujica> great
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi thekorn
<penguin42> dtchen: Do you think the fix in -43 for the crackling could trigger the pulseaudio exiting at 100% CPU bug ?
 * penguin42 returns in 2.6.28-11 #42
<micahg> with the debian sync, new packages come in also, right?
<persia> micahg, Mostly.  Just about all of them end up in the NEW queue, and there's always a couple on which the sync script fails.  Check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue before getting too worried about things not appearing.
<micahg> the reason I ask is because I invalidated my own bug about syncing rt 3.8 since it exists in debian
<micahg> but if it requires a manual step to make sure it syncs, then maybe I should have left it open
<persia> I'd recommend leaving it invalid for a bit.  If nothing shows either in the repos or in the +queue in a couple weeks, reopen.
<micahg> persia:done means imported?
<micahg> oops
<micahg> *done
<persia> Hrm?
<micahg> on the queue page, does done mean imported?
<persia> It's more complicated than that, but sorta.
<micahg> well, it's in teh done section
<persia> For source or binary?
<micahg> source
<persia> THen the binaries probably have to go through NEW again.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> but it doesn't have any crazy deps so I'm not worried
<micahg> I'm actually running the sid packages on jaunty
<micahg> I haven't learned how to recompile stuff yet
<persia> micahg, Popular methods include:
<persia> !pbuilder
<ubot4`> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<persia> !sbuild
<ubot4`> sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<micahg> yep, I just haven't had a chance yet
<micahg> I actually want to learn hwo to have LP build stuff for me too
<Pici> !ppa
<ubot4`> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<hggdh> easy
<jtholmes> hggdh, being a little to the bug squad I was wondering if it would be out of bounds to suggest to someone reporting the freeze bug to try and use the proposed kernel 2.6.28-12-43 since someone else reported that kernel fixed their random desktop freeze ups
<jtholmes> s/little/little new
<hggdh> jtholmes, yes, it can be done. Do you have a reference for this?
<hggdh> jtholmes, the user would have to enable jaunty-proposed, and cherry-pick the kernel, though
<jtholmes> hggdh, i was thinking about having them get the kernel straight from  here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/  and give them a ref as to how to compile which someone named Peter from Ubuntu has a good write up i am testing now
<hggdh> jtholmes, compile/build the kernel?
<jtholmes> hggdh, too much to a qualified user to do?
<jtholmes> to ask
<bdmurray> jtholmes: which bug is this for?
<hggdh> this limits the usage to experienced user... and will require a lot of knwoledge on installing local packages
<jtholmes> bdmurray, hold on let me tell you
<jtholmes> bdmurray, it all started with 363787 that user upgraded
<hggdh> bug 363787
<ubot4`> hggdh: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<hggdh> ah LP will timeout again
<hggdh> *did*
 * Pici pokes ubot4` 
<hggdh> bug 363787
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 363787 in ubuntu "laptop locks up, appears to be at random" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363787
<hggdh> thanks, Pici
<hggdh> ;-)
<jtholmes> hggdh, yes a few of the users that responded seemed to have the savvy to do such
<hggdh> jtholmes, this was about a soft lockup on the kernel; it would really apply on users having the same/similar kernel backtrace, not (necessarily) for the generic freezes we have seen
<hggdh> jtholmes, but there is no need to build the kernel, it is already built on jaunty-proposed
<jtholmes> hggdh, and were is the built one url pls
<hggdh> you have to enable jaunty-proposed on synaptic (easiest way)
<jtholmes> ok good to know
<hggdh> on synaptic, click on Settings/Repositories, select the "Updates" tab, and enable it there
<jtholmes> right
<jtholmes> thx
<hggdh> then reload, and cherry-pick the kernel (otherwise all -proposed will be added)
<jtholmes> yeah, getting everything could be a problem, thx
<hggdh> it is not really *bad*, since most of -proposed will, hopefully, end up in -updates. But it may confuse the issue (when checking for a fix, the ideal is to only update what is *required* to check)
<jtholmes> alright I will procede with caution
<jtholmes> thx
<hggdh> welcome, and thanks for helping
<ogra_> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> ogra_: pong
<nanomad> Hi all, can anyone help me get a full backtrace for libgl1-mesa-dri? I've followed the wiki but it seems that -dbg pkg doesen't have all the debugging symbols for r300_dri.so
<nanomad> gdb says: #0  0xa53a3a5f in _mesa_update_texture () from /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so No symbol table info available.
<hggdh> weird, this library belongs to libgl1-mesa-dri itself. And you have loaded the -dbg or -dbgsym for it?
<Pici> 22
<epastor> Having a couple of (unrelated?) problems...
<epastor> Can anyone help me pin down where they are?
<pace_t_zulu> hello epastor, what's the problem?
<epastor> Specifically, experiencing what looks like Bug 193709... haven't tested the proposed fix yet, plan to soon. Also, having some odd problems associated with either a USB hard drive or sound... that's the one I can't pin down.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 193709 in gnome-power-manager "While working screen-monitor goes blank & doesn't respond to keyboard or/and mouse" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193709
<epastor> First problem: the sound stutters irregularly (at times, every 10 seconds - at others, it'll go for a song or two before stuttering), no apparent association with CPU activity
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<epastor> I can't tell if it's a Rhythmbox, audio, or USB hard disk problem, since the trouble seems to be related to the drive spinning down.
<epastor> Sorry - Jaunty.
<pace_t_zulu> have you tried moving the audio file to the internal drive to rule out USB hard disk problem?
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: *looks sheepish* Haven't tried that yet. Problem is that it seems to take some time before happening, as mentioned... no apparent pattern.
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: i would try moving several files to the internal drive and playing them on repeat... if you continue experiencing the problem you can rule out the USB hard disk
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Will do. The reason I suspect the disk or Rhythmbox is that I can hear (and see, via its activity light) it spinning up just /after/ the stuttering hits
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: your suspicion sounds reasonable... the step i suggested would prove/disprove it
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: I'll check.
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: let us know
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Huh... still stuttering
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: now you know it isn't a USB hard drive issue
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: what format are these files?
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: mp3? m4a?
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: FLAC, actually
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: are you familiar with lauchpad?
<pace_t_zulu> !launchpad
<ubot4`> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: reasonably, yes
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: did you experience this problem w/ intrepid?
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Certainly not as severely, if at all
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Just did a quick test - I see stuttering in Totem as well.
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: it could be the flac codex
<pace_t_zulu> codec
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Seems possible, now. Should I test with some MP3s as well to isolate?
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: i reckon that would be a good idea
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Hm. Duplicated with MP3s in Rhythmbox.
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: On the internal drive
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: And with Totem.
<pace_t_zulu> epastor so you know it is not codec specific nor is it application specific nor is it device (internal hdd or usb hdd) specific... right?
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: That's what I'd gather.
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Doesn't seem to reliably correlate with CPU activity, either - I had the System Monitor open, and generally saw activity spike if I had a long stutter, not for short ones.
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: does this happen with no other applications open and no user intervention (ie mouse clicks)
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Haven't tried it with everything else closed... I'll test it.
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Think it's alright to keep XChat up, or kill that too?
<pace_t_zulu> kill it for now... see you in a few
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: See you on the other side.
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Duplicated with every other app shut
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: in both Rhythmbox and Totem
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Seems odd to me... I should mention, I've also been having problems with tracker, to the point where I disabled indexing
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: do you know which audio controller you have?
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Xonar DX - it's the CMI8788, C-Media Oxygen HD
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: seems to me as if this might be a pulseaudio bug
<pace_t_zulu> anyone in here disagree???
<hggdh> sounds possible, yes
<hggdh> time to search of similar bugs
<hggdh> s/of/for/
<hggdh> (and to folow the sound debugging procedure)
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i have been searching for similar bugs
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: could you provide a link for the sound debugging procedure?
<hggdh> hold on
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: did you get that link? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<hggdh> also, dt Chen has published a test pulseaudio, available on his PPA (https://edge.launchpad.net/~crimsun/+archive/ppa)
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: you still here?
<epastor> on the phone... sorry
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: back. Yes, I got the link
<pace_t_zulu> epastor: good luck with it... let us know what you come up with
<epastor> pace_t_zulu: Following the Guide seems to be inapplicable, actually... it seems more directed to "No sound" problems.
<hggdh> epastor, see also my link to the PPA
<epastor> hggdh: Will do
<hggdh> epastor, anyway, the data that needs to be collect is specified there
<hggdh> (in the DebuggingSound page, I mean)
<epastor> hggdh: Got it
<epastor> hggdh: Hm. Tried the test pulseaudio from the PPA - no improvement, but thanks for the link
<plars> I'm looking at a bug where someone reported two separate problems, both of which I belive are dups.  Since they are both in a single bug though, not sure which to dup it to
<plars> is there a recommended way of dealing with that?  Mark it invalid and reference the two bugs that I believe they are dups of?
<hggdh> epastor, after installing the PPA pulseaudio, did you logout?
<epastor> hggdh: Yes
<hggdh> sigh. OK, please open a new bug with the data & symptoms
<epastor> hggdh: Will do.
<hggdh> plars, the required is one issue per bug, one bug per issue.
<epastor> hggdh: By the way - any simple way to revert to the Jaunty pulseaudio?
<plars> hggdh: I know, and I've explained that already in the bug
<hggdh> epastor, easiest is under synaptic: select the pulseaudio package, then Ctrl-E, and select the Jaunty version
<plars> hggdh: my question was how to deal with it though... my assumption would be to mark it invalid, but still reference the other two bugs that I believe it's a dup of just in case someone hits it on a search, just trying to verify that there is not some other preferred way to deal with it
<hggdh> plars, OK, thanks. Now, if both issues are indeed dups, provide the links for the original bugs, and select one of them to mark as dup (only one can be selected)
<plars> ok
<hggdh> epastor, please also remember to disable the PPA ;-)
<epastor> hggdh: Did, thanks
<epastor> hggdh: Do I report against pulseaudio, or under the procedure for unknown audio bug?
<hggdh> I would go unknown audio bug; we don't really know it is PA
<epastor> hggdh, pace_t_zulu: Okay, thanks for the help!
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i didn't even get to say "you're welcome"
<pace_t_zulu> oh well
<hggdh> he
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> ogra: so what was the final decision on that passwd bug , you where disscusing with seb128?
<BUGabundo> can some take a look and tell me if this is good ?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/371898
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 371898 in pidgin "adding a .png avatar makes pidgin crash" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> I want to upstream it, but you guys know how pidgin devs are, aggressive
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: setting any png avatar will trigger it?
<BUGabundo> at least all 3 I have there
<BUGabundo> let me try jpg
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: bah... old avatar (.jpg) also crashes it! :((
<BUGabundo> that means NO AVATAR for me!
 * BUGabundo updating bug and upstreaming
<kklimonda> hmm.. I've tried setting some (pretty gayish so I need a beer now) avatar and it worked..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: is the backtrace good?
<BUGabundo> or do I need extra dbg libs?
<kklimonda> hmm - you could retrace it with all dbgsym installed but imo it's enough
<kklimonda> I think that pidgin devs won't call for your blood..
<BUGabundo> that's what I'm using
<kklimonda> but i can't reproduce it..
<BUGabundo> but I see /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 without info
<BUGabundo> humm could be a plugin
<BUGabundo> let me start from a new profile
<kklimonda> it may be a protocol specific issue
<kklimonda> I use only jabber
<kklimonda> can you upload this avatar somewhere?
<kklimonda> the one that breaks it
<BUGabundo> ohhh its account related
<kklimonda> account?
<BUGabundo> irc doesn't break it
<kklimonda> you mean profile?
<kklimonda> or protocol?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: mean protocol
<BUGabundo> (or plugin)
<BUGabundo> new profile with IRC works
<kklimonda> irc doesn't really have avatars
<BUGabundo> not that IRC has avatares
<BUGabundo> lol
<kklimonda> yeah - but it crashed?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> adding extra protocls
<BUGabundo> grr xmpp and msn work
<BUGabundo> starting to think it's a plugin
<kklimonda> and what doesn't
<kklimonda> ?
<BUGabundo> ok, starting a copy of my profile and disabling all plugins and renalbing until get a crash
<BUGabundo> if it's a plugin, I won't go to pidgin
<calc> its probably a heisenbug ;-)
<BUGabundo> they will skin me alive, and order to disable them all
<calc> you start looking for the bug and it vanishes, heh
<BUGabundo> calc: naaa I can do it every time
<calc> but only with the same .purple dir ;-)
<BUGabundo> calc: yep
<BUGabundo> made a copy, and further testing
<kklimonda> sigh, kernel panic
<BUGabundo> huu
<BUGabundo> The file '..../eyetumb64.png' is too large for TwitterIM.  Please try a smaller image.
<BUGabundo> found the guilty part!!!
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> its the same old
<BUGabundo> damn pluing
<BUGabundo> upstreaming to the proper place
<kklimonda> looks like vmware module was to blame
<kklimonda> as i suspected..
<hggdh> pidgin plugins... I got mesself one bug with the Evolution one...
<BUGabundo> how can a 10k png be too big?
<BUGabundo> stupid plugin
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: still it shouldn't crash in this "corner" case ;)
<BUGabundo> bah that was not it!! :(
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: µbog-purple is a very *bad* plugin
<BUGabundo> lots of crashs!
<BUGabundo> but even with it disabled it crash
<BUGabundo> but now it's a new one
<savvas> µbog-purple ?
<BUGabundo> savvas: http://code.google.com/p/microblog-purple/
<BUGabundo> its a plugin to access identica/laconica and twitter
<BUGabundo> but it makes pidgin crash a lot. stuff like going from 3G to 2G, for example, or wifi signal lost
<kklimonda> lol?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: not lol....
<savvas> so microblog actually turns the chat window into a monologue? :P
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> quite nice
<BUGabundo> since #identichat is not yet ready for primetime
<BUGabundo> but MUC is away better then µblogpurple
<savvas> sweet!
<BUGabundo> savvas: for a while I had to run it on a single fork
<BUGabundo> $ pidgin -m -n and then start only the µblogs account
<BUGabundo> it was *that* unstable
<BUGabundo> ah ah. another plugin: Album
<pace_t_zulu> hey BUGabundo
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: i just submitted my first patch... pretty excited...
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: hey
<BUGabundo> oh this can't be right
<BUGabundo> can't be statusboxs :((((
<BUGabundo> new profile with only it disables
<BUGabundo> duh works
<BUGabundo> bug confirmed for me
<BUGabundo> can anyone else using pigdin test this?
<BUGabundo> even if not in karmic
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: does it require installing some weird plugins? ;}
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: plain archive pidgin plugins
<BUGabundo> just $ pidgin -n -m -c /tmp/
<BUGabundo> ctrl + you
<BUGabundo> ctrl + u
<BUGabundo> enable my status box
<BUGabundo> change avatar
<BUGabundo> oh wait. that would create a new account...  you will get there
<kklimonda> I don't have "my status box" plugin
<BUGabundo> do you have pidgin-plugin-pack installed?
<kklimonda> probably not :)
 * BUGabundo gets ready to face #pidgin devs
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: can you do it on your VM?
<kklimonda> I can't reproduce it
<kklimonda> what protocol are you testing it with?
<BUGabundo> ohh it was going so well
<BUGabundo> humm how many does libpurple handle?
<BUGabundo> I think I have one of 80% of them
<kklimonda> does it crash with jabber/xmpp?
<BUGabundo> xmpp, irc, msn, yahoo, aol, etc
<BUGabundo> let me try again
<savvas> any bitesize patches before I go to bed? :P
<savvas> er.. *bugs
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I can reproduce it
<BUGabundo> new clean profile, add XMPP, enable MSB, change avatar, CRASH
<kklimonda> weird
<kklimonda> hmm..
<kklimonda> maybe something changed in karmic?
<kklimonda> for example new libc?
<BUGabundo> ahhhh #pidgin say we have a 4 months old and buggy pidgin-plugin-pack
<kklimonda> try to rebuild it using gcc etc. from karmic
<kklimonda> well, it's obvious
<BUGabundo> let me see if it's a manual sync or autosync from debian
<BUGabundo> if manual, will get a manual sync bug request
<kklimonda> auto
<BUGabundo> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<BUGabundo> Original-Maintainer: Benjamin Seidenberg <benjamin@debian.org>
<BUGabundo> looks auto
<BUGabundo> let me get debian deb lol
 * BUGabundo wonders how many rules and support will that break
<kklimonda> just do it the right way
<kklimonda> lol, it looks like debian has the same version?
<kklimonda> grab-merge didn't return anything
<kklimonda> ta, it's the same
<kklimonda> ya*
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> so now what kklimonda?
<kklimonda> hmm
 * BUGabundo gets bold and tants #pidgin devs
<kklimonda> i can build 2.3.0 for you
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> that would help debug it
<BUGabundo> nothing helpful at http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/mystatusbox
<BUGabundo> the mantainer on debian is astronut
<BUGabundo> quering hum now
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: please tell me that you have amd64 ;)
<BUGabundo> C2D running KK 64bits
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/163224/pidgin-plugin-pack_2.3.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<kklimonda> I've just built it in karmic pbuilder so it's not tested
<kklimonda> but it contains some files ;)
<kklimonda> and there weren't any errors ;)
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy pidgin-plugin-pack  Installed: 2.3.0-1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> now to start pidgin again
<BUGabundo> CRASH
<kklimonda> I don't have dbgsym for it
<kklimonda> neither do I know how to create it
<kklimonda> oh wait
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> maybe you need newer pidgin ;)
<BUGabundo> 2.5.5 is lastest
<kklimonda> heh
<BUGabundo> ohhh those pidgin devs get on my nervs
<BUGabundo> why can't they be nicer ?
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: now they complain 2.3 is not new enough
<BUGabundo> "(11:24:52 PM) darkrain42: You already found the plugin pack website. I'm sure you can find the specific source package you need from there."
<BUGabundo> bah
<kklimonda> lol?
<kklimonda> sorry, i just used uscan
<kklimonda> which obviously doesn't work
<BUGabundo> noob question: how do I upstream my bug and new package version to debian?
<dtchen> file a bug using Debian BTS
<dtchen> link the bug in Debian BTS to the Ubuntu bug
<dtchen> i sometimes find the e-mail interface of Debian BTS more intuitive, but perhaps i'm just a crone
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Forwarding%20upstream
<kklimonda> dtchen: you are a crone (whatever it is ;) )
<dtchen> "hag: an ugly evil-looking old woman"
<kklimonda> ya, i just found it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you want me to build 2.5.1 ?
<kklimonda> and is 2.5.1 the newest one? ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: sure if you don't mind
<BUGabundo> can't mess my system much more
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I can't tell... "they" won't help further
<BUGabundo> I guess its easier to test it and see if it still crashes
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> so reportbug -B debian p-p-p  should work?
<BUGabundo> hi Lupine
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-get install reportbug
<BUGabundo> maybe apport could handle it too
<BUGabundo> lol
<kklimonda> you don't have it?
<kklimonda> probably I just have too much dev packages installed ;)
<Lupine> g'evening
<BUGabundo> ohhooo reportbug is much nicer
<BUGabundo> shows Dupes
<BUGabundo> debian bug 489989
<ubot4`> Debian bug 489989 in pidgin-plugin-pack "New Upstream Release" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/489989
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: 2.3 is 1yo
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/163224/pidgin-plugin-pack_2.5.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> You are reporting a serious bug; which section of the Debian Policy Manual contains the "must" or "required" directive that
<BUGabundo> it violates (E.g., "1.2.3")? Just type "unknown" if you are not sure (that would downgrade severity to normal).
<BUGabundo> bah... and "they" say LP is hard to use
<kklimonda> ;D
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: $ apt-cache policy pidgin-plugin-pack Installed: 2.5.1-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> still crashes
<BUGabundo> :((
<kklimonda> maybe problem is somewhere else?
<kklimonda> for example psi had to be rebuilt against newer QT because it crashed..
<BUGabundo> no idea
<kklimonda> I don't know if packages are rebuilt at this time or only imported..
<BUGabundo> above my compliling knowlaoge
<BUGabundo> (11:43:25 PM) darkrain42: Yes. Get a backtrace and submit it to the plugin pack's trac (not Pidgin's).
<kklimonda> i have no idea how to generate dbgsym for it ;)
<kklimonda> i have an app that does it..
<kklimonda> and that's it ;)
 * BUGabundo irony yay another BTS account
<kklimonda> nah, you don't have to create an account for debian bts..
<BUGabundo> no debian, .guifications
<BUGabundo> really really upstream
<BUGabundo> 0x00007f6f9038e639 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6
<BUGabundo> this isn't good is it?
<BUGabundo> http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/ticket/555
<BUGabundo> bug sumited upstream
<BUGabundo> now to request new pakcage on debian
<BUGabundo> "Submission rejected as potential spam (Akismet says  content is spam)"
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> geee even that site knows I'm a spammer ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-05
<BUGabundo> does this make sense to anyone ? "GdkPixBufLoader *loader = gdk_pixbuf_loader_new()"
<BUGabundo>  #pidgin devs think its actually a GDK bug
<BUGabundo> or it could be kklimonda fault :)
<BUGabundo> downgrading to archive version
<kklimonda> it may be
<andol> Anyone have any good idea what the when/if you set the status Confirmed on a Wishlist-bug? If you happen to agree with it?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I have no idea what GDK is
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: a library ;)
<james_w> andol: if it's not silly, and if it's not already implemented would be a good lower bar
<andol> james_w: Makes sense, thanks.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: a pidgin dev fixed it
<kklimonda> how?
<BUGabundo> $ export MALLOC_CHECK_=2
<BUGabundo> $ export MALLOC_PERTURB_=254
<kklimonda> ugh..
<BUGabundo> humm seb128 is not here
<BUGabundo> its is bug now
<kklimonda> what do those variables do?
<BUGabundo> its on libgtk2.0-0, according to darkrain42
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: no idea! kill the world?
<kklimonda> heh ;)
<hggdh> BUGabundo, that's libc
<hggdh> http://www.gnu.org/software/hello/manual/libc/Heap-Consistency-Checking.html
<BUGabundo> hggdh: gtk+2.0
<hggdh> Another possibility to check for and guard against bugs in the use of malloc, realloc and free is to set the environment variable MALLOC_CHECK_. When MALLOC_CHECK_ is set, a special (less efficient) implementation is used which is designed to be tolerant against simple errors, such as double calls of free with the same argument, or overruns of a single byte (off-by-one bugs). Not all such errors can be protected against, how
<hggdh> ever, and memory leaks can result. If MALLOC_CHECK_ is set to 0, any detected heap corruption is silently ignored; if set to 1, a diagnostic is printed on stderr; if set to 2, abort is called immediately. This can be useful because otherwise a crash may happen much later, and the true cause for the problem is then very hard to track down.
<BUGabundo> wait... are you telling me I need to valgring pidgin ?
<BUGabundo> oh damn
<kklimonda> hggdh: but a bug is somewhere higher and MALLOC_CHECK_ is just working around it..
<kklimonda> good luck ;)
<hggdh> yes
<BUGabundo> valgrind running
<hggdh> we will wait ;-)
<BUGabundo> you better
<BUGabundo> still waiting here too
<hggdh> heh. Go get a coffee. You will have time ;-)
<BUGabundo> who ever though of valgrid gdb
<BUGabundo> that's just crazy
<BUGabundo> humm memory spike
<hggdh> the weird is that it worked with malloc_check_=2
<hggdh> yes. It will be quite a memory usage, due to valgrind
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> didn't take all that long actually
<BUGabundo> _int_malloc (av=0x7f075a176a00, bytes=32) at malloc.c:4171
<BUGabundo> 4171	malloc.c: No such file or directory.
<BUGabundo> 	in malloc.c
<BUGabundo> this is new
<hggdh> what happened?
<BUGabundo> crash
<hggdh> it coredumped?
<BUGabundo> but a new one
<hggdh> what signal? 6?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164566/
<BUGabundo> crash and valgring log
<kklimonda> i'm not sure if you should use both gdb and valgrind at the same time..
<hggdh> I doubt it would help...
<hggdh> cuz the valgrind is for gdb
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hehe just hear that on #pidgin too
<BUGabundo> re running
<hggdh> but the coredump is on pidgin, which is good
<hggdh> but not with an SIGABRT, which is what I would expect from MALLOC_CHECK_=2
<BUGabundo> it worked the 1st time.... and a 2nd with a large image. on a new profile, running on valgring
<BUGabundo> race condicion ?
<hggdh> might be
<hggdh> take out valgrind, just ru with GDB (and the malloc settings)
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164569/
<BUGabundo> that's Plain valgrind
<hggdh> yes, there are some entries there that show errors dealing with (possibly) icons
<BUGabundo> so for the untrained eye is there a mm leak there?
<hggdh> mm?
<hggdh> you ran it very briefly, did you not?
<BUGabundo> I did
<hggdh> yes, there are leaks, and some of them suggest issues with icon handling
<hggdh> but only thepidgin developers can say.
<hggdh> but we are still missing symbols
<hggdh> BUGabundo, do you have a crash file under /var/crash?
<BUGabundo> checking
<BUGabundo> $ ls /var/crash/
<BUGabundo> total 8.0K
<BUGabundo> drwxrwxrwt  2 root root 4.0K 2009-04-19 11:33 .
<BUGabundo> drwxr-xr-x 17 root root 4.0K 2008-05-13 14:53 ..
<kklimonda> you'd probably have to restart apport with force_start=1
<kklimonda> i don't understand why is it completely disabled in releases..
<BUGabundo> not sure if KK already has it ON
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: to not scare users
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it could just keep logs in /var/crash/ and do nothing
<kklimonda> and clean up it every now and then
<BUGabundo> bug pitti about ot
<hggdh> BUGabundo, change /etc/default/apport
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 is timeing out
<BUGabundo> can't show you my spam
<ubot4`> BUGabundo: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<kklimonda> orly? ;)
<BUGabundo>          (Error ID:         OOPS-1221EA4)
<BUGabundo> great even edge
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, whats up
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: hey
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, took you advice and send a canned form to about 10-12 bug reports and found out there is a mix of laptops and desktops more laptops, but probably only because more are using laptops
<jtholmes> mix of those that are locking up taht is
<BUGabundo> I got it
<BUGabundo> so nothing clear?
<jtholmes> however one person upgraded to  2.6.28.-12.43 and the problem went away
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> so linux ?
<jtholmes> for that person he said he did heavy loading and never had a problem and asked to have bug closed
<jtholmes> bug 363787
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 363787 in ubuntu "laptop locks up, appears to be at random" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363787
<jtholmes> thats the one
<hggdh> jtholmes, the other bugs also show a "stuck for nn" message?
<jtholmes> hggdh,  "stuck for nn"  pls clarify
<BUGabundo> hggdh: those "stuck" are usually Intel drivers
<BUGabundo> asac keeps beaching about it
<hggdh> Apr 19 09:10:58 user-laptop kernel: [ 2943.128506] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 61s! [Xorg:2966]
<BUGabundo> 61s ???
<BUGabundo> that's bad
<jtholmes> hggdh, yes i say a few of those but concentrated on those that said solid lockup, no console access
<hggdh> it will vary, but I also had these some time ago
<jtholmes> i never had any but upgraded to 2.6.28-12.43  just to check it out, actually i can boot from  either 11.42  or 12.43 att
<jtholmes> tomorrow I am going to ask one or two savvy users to try the  12.43  proposed kernel to see if the problem goes away, one person reported having the problem with the live cd so that person can do anything with the live cd
<hggdh> the line I showed above also suggests something to do with xorg, so it might be related to video. It would be nice to check what video card & xorg driver they are using
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: or even mailine kernels
<jtholmes> ??
<hggdh> i.e. use standard kernel (without the Ubuntu changes) and try it
<jtholmes> from kernel.org
<hggdh> no, from the ubuntu kernel PPA
<BUGabundo> hggdh: and it works okay?
<hggdh> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<BUGabundo> why do you run that?
<jtholmes> was just going to ask, sorry still learning but i keep notes on everything thx will poke there
<hggdh> sometimes I run the mainline kernel (like right now, on 2.26.30). In terms of triaging, it is good to discard the possibility of an Ubuntu change causing the issue (if it *is* a kernel issue, of course)
<jtholmes> yes good it idea found it, excellent
<hggdh> usually you just need the image; if you are working with kernel drivers, you will need the headers. But I do not think there is support for restricted drivers
<jtholmes> 2.26.30 is real close to the bleeding edge
<hggdh> it is pretty much there. It may cause bleeding, perhaps massive hemorrhage
<BUGabundo> bed time
<hggdh> so... caveat emptor!
<BUGabundo> see you tommorow
<jtholmes> I did know about mainline,  yes user beware!!
<Squideshi> There is a bug in the 2.6.28.11.15 kernel, which ships with Ubuntu 9.04, that causes xorg to freeze on a black screen, at startup, for those using the intel driver, unless the "nopat" kernel option is added in grub. I understand that this bug has been fixed in newer versions of the kernel; however, I am concerned that Ubuntu 9.04 ships with this bug. Should this be filed in Launchpad; and if...
<Squideshi> ...so, what is the typical solution--an update, a backport, or something else?
<persia> Squideshi, Firstly, that's not universally true.  I don't have such a lockup.
<persia> Secondly, the bug has been filed in LP, but there's no easy way to change the images that have already circulated.
<Squideshi> persia: I have been looking for an existing bug in Launchpad, but I haven't found one. Can you point me in the right direction?
<Squideshi> I found the following bug in Launchpad; but it does not appear to be exactly the same:
<Squideshi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/compiz/+bug/359392
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 359392 in compiz "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Undecided,In progress]
<Squideshi> With that bug, xorg starts but freezes later. In my example, xorg freezes consistently during startup.
<Squideshi> Unless, of course, I add the "nopat" kernel option in grub.
<Squideshi> Also, that bug affects i965 chipsets; and I am running a G845.
<persia> Maybe bug #327844 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 327844 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[G45] X freezes about 1-5 min after switching compiz on" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327844
<Squideshi> persia: I don't think so. That one also talks about freezes AFTER xorg startup. With this issue, xorg does not start--on a consistent basis, it immediately freezes before displaying any output (Giving a plain black screen, without the ability to switch between virtual terminals.)
<Squideshi> persia: It looks like the "nopat" kernel option is a workaround, but I don't see that mentioned in any of these bugs.
<Squideshi> persia: The intel developers say it's a pat bug in certain versions of the kernel.
<persia> Right.  I think you have a new bug.  The important thing is that it's not "xorg freezing on boot when using the intel driver", it's "G845 device freezing the kernel when run without nopat at X startup".
<Squideshi> persia: "Some Linux kernel versions (such as 2.6.29) are known to have broken PAT code that causes recent versions of this driver to fail, (which can manifest as the X server simply not starting). This can be verified by adding the "nopat" option to the kernel command-line and seeing the failure go away. We hope that newer kernels in the 2.6.29.x as well as 2.6.30 and above will have working...
<Squideshi> ...PAT code."
<Squideshi> persia: That's from the release notes of the newest intel driver.
<persia> Hrm.  I'm confused, as Ubuntu never shipped 2.6.29.
<persia> I think it's worth a bug, but I *know* that it doesn't affect all intel chipsets.
<Squideshi> persia: Mine has 2.6.28.11.15.
<Squideshi> persia: I think they were just giving 2.6.29 as an example, of the "some."
<persia> Right.  I'm unsure.
<Squideshi> persia: It is my understanding that this has been fixed in newer kernels; but I'm new to the project, so I don't know how Ubuntu addresses issues like this.
<Squideshi> persia: Ubuntu will keep the same kernel version for 6 months, no matter what, correct?
<persia> Well, patches can be applied for critical issues, but full upgrades won't be done.
<Squideshi> persia: Is that an "upgrade" or a "backport"?
<persia> The idea is to get more stable, rather than accepting the total mix of what upstream has done.
<persia> Neither.  It's an "update".
<Squideshi> persia: Oh, right. That's what I meant.
<persia> "Upgrades" usually refer to changes between releases (e.g. intrepid -> jaunty).
<Squideshi> OK. Cool, so it could possibly become an update.
<persia> "Backports" usually refer to versions unsuitable for "update" being made available to work with previous releases.
<persia> Right.  Needs the bug filed (with fair precision so others can replicate), and there needs to be a patch, and the patch has to work for those that have the problem and not break for those that don't have the problem.
<Squideshi> What does "fix committed" or "fix released" mean?
<Squideshi> I mean, how does this translate to packages/updates?
<persia> "fix released" means that it was fixed in *some* release.  Whether the fix is avialable as an update, or only as an upgrade is not specified (although you can look at package history to determine which is required)
<hggdh> please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<persia> "fix committed" means different things to different people in Ubuntu, so it's hard to rely on it having a static meaning.
<persia> But it's generally related to there being a known fix somewhere that ought end up in the repositories soon.
 * hggdh likes the "generally related" piece
<persia> hggdh, I've seen it used to mean that there was a patch mailed to an upstream mailing list, which is why I'm extra vague about it.
<hggdh> yes. I have seen it used to mean upstream has a fix (which I personally like)
<hggdh> (slready committed, I mean)
<persia> See, I don't like that use, because sometimes it takes *years* to get such a commit into Ubuntu.
<persia> I'd prefer "Fix Committed" to mean "The patch has been uploaded to Ubuntu".
<persia> But with changelog-closes-bugs, the semantics changed so that bugs were closed when the source fix was available, rather than when the binary fix was available.
<persia> Which, to me, made Fix Committed useless for Ubuntu.
<hggdh> this is a discussion still going on
<persia> With the work being done to expose Ubuntu packages as bzr branches, I'd believe it had meaning again when changes were committed to those bzr branches.
<persia> Well, yeah.  Fix Committed is *incredibly* useful for most projects on LP, so it's not going away.
<persia> While I think it's useless for Ubuntu today, it used to be useful, and it may be useful in the future (in my mind).
<Squideshi> What's the difference between the "linux" and "linux-generic" packages?
<hggdh> the problem is the amount of different uses LP has, and too few differentials
<Squideshi> I seem to have the "linux-generic" installed, but they're both the kernel, right?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> "linux" is the source, linux-generic a specific build off the source
<hggdh> i.e., a binary package
<Squideshi> So, I should report the bug as for linux-generic?
<hggdh> no, as linux
<Squideshi> Even if I don't have that package installed?
<hggdh> sorry?
<Squideshi> Synaptic doesn't show "linux" package as being installed--only "linux-generic".
<persia> hggdh, confusingly, there is also a binary package named "linux" (which isn't provided by the "linux" source package)
<hggdh> ah, OK. Yes, indeed, synaptic will only show you *binary* packages
<persia> Squideshi, Don't worry about it.  If you try to report against linux-generic, it will automatically switch to linux, and if you install linux, it will just depend on linux-generic.
<hggdh> persia, is there indeed? And not related to the kernel?
<Squideshi> Oh wait, I ALSO have "linux-image-generic" installed.
<Squideshi> My head is spinning. :)
<hggdh> oh yes. the complete kernel package
<persia> hggdh, very much related to the lernel.  It's a metapackage that depends on linux-image, which is a metapackage that depends on linux-image-generic, which is a metapackage that depends on the correct kernel.
<hggdh> easy and simple, just like what I should expect ;-)
<persia> Of course, for those not happy with those names, there's also a binary linux-generic that depends on linux-image-generic...
<persia> And since so many metapacakges are confusing, and to better handle coordination of upgrades between the kernel and modules, these are part of the linux-meta source package.
<persia> (which is why apt-get source linux never does the right thing)
<hggdh> one day I will stop and make a graph of them all...
<persia> Anyway, there's been some bugs about that, and some UDS sessions, and it ought be solved in a few more cycles.
<hggdh> and, eventually, then, linux-source will go away?
<persia> One of the problem is that legacy names need to be supported for upgrades, so there needs to be a coherent plan to detangle involving dummy packages that can be dropped after an LTS.
<persia> No, linux-source is completely different.
<persia> linux-source *doesn't* get the source code for the linux package, it's a binary package that contains the linux source code.
<persia> This is extremely useful for other kernel packages that just want to apply patches (e.g. linux-ports or linux-rt).
<hggdh> oh, yes, of course. Sorry
<persia> Heh.  It took me a couple days to figure it out once, and now it's stuck.
<micahg> hggdh: are you awake enough to help me with a couple of bugs?
<persia> But linux-source is useful because one source package can't build-depend on another source package, so by posting the source code as a binary package, we can have derivative kernels without having to either duplicate the source or make the "linux" source package even more complicated.
<hggdh> makes sense
<hggdh> micahg, I can try ;-)
<micahg> can I mark bug 349970 and bug 329604 as dupes?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 349970 in firefox-3.0 "no minimize maximize or exit in ff" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349970
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 329604 in firefox-3.0 "It will  automatically maximize when it open, and the close column can not be find. Required by F11 twice before returning to normal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329604
<hggdh> micahg, dups of which bug?
<micahg> each other
<micahg> there's probably more
<hggdh> micahg, for 349970 -- I have had this (any application), but it ended up being a metacity issue (restarting metacity with --no-composite solved)
<hggdh> so it would be interesting to ask the reporter (1) what happens with other applications, and (2) please, a screenshot)
<hggdh> and we would go from there
<hggdh> now, for 329604...
<hggdh> I am not sure I understand it
<hggdh> (but they do sound similar)
<micahg> yeah, I thought it was the same issue
<micahg> and then I just found this: bug 331890
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 331890 in firefox-3.0 "FireFox starts in fullscreen mode automatically." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331890
<hggdh> NOW we have a base bug, it seems
<hggdh> 329604 fits perfectly in
<micahg> so I should mark that as dupe?
<hggdh> yes, mark 329604 as a dup of 331890
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> and ask 349970 if this is the same thing. Additionally, note that 331890 has what seems to be a workaround (disabling Legacy Fullscreen Support in Compiz' workaround). You could go ahead and ask on 331890 is this is indeed true
<micahg> ah, I think I found the master
<micahg> bug 99740
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 99740 in firefox-3.1 "[MASTER] Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99740
<hggdh> if it is indeed true, we should adjust the description of the bug as requested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<hggdh> if 99740 is the master, then this is a regression
<micahg> it only says FF3 is traiged
<micahg> upstream knows about it
<micahg> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=465880
<ubot4`> Mozilla bug 465880 in DOM "Firefox lets javascript trick it into triggering "legacy fullscreen support" in compiz and other WMs" [Normal,New]
<micahg> so it seems to be fixed in FF3.5, but no one's sure
<hggdh> yes, and our bug states ff3.1 resolved it
<micahg> yes, but the comments show that people anren't sure
<hggdh> it is still the master bug
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> micahg, you are in for a bit of work, if you do not mind...
<micahg> well
<micahg> how long?
<micahg> I can deal with about a half hour right now
<hggdh> just a few minutes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> np
<micahg> set me up
<hggdh> what we have now (and good work, BTW) is that bug 329604 (and *all* of its dups) are actually dup(s) of 99740
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 329604 in firefox-3.0 "It will  automatically maximize when it open, and the close column can not be find. Required by F11 twice before returning to normal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329604
<hggdh> so we should reset all dups on it to point to 99740, and then dup 329604 and 331890 to 99740
<hggdh> oops, I meant 331890 (and *all* of its dups)
<micahg> LP won't do that automatically?
<hggdh> nope
<micahg> even the new version?
<hggdh> and I am pretty sure there is a bug opened against LP on that
<hggdh> if the new version does it, it did not do it to me yesterday
<micahg> can I mark the new one first?
<hggdh> of course. Any order is good
<micahg> I mean, the old master first?
<persia> There's been a bug opened about that since before Ubuntu swtched to LP for bug reporting.  It's complicated.
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> micahg, no, you cannot. You first have to take out all dups
<micahg> so the old fashioned way then
<micahg> do I need to comment on all of them?
<hggdh> no, I do not believe you need. It would just create spam mail for all subscribers
<micahg> ok
<micahg> new ajax makes it nicer
<Squideshi> OK, so here's the new bug I just filed. I hope I did it correctly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/372028
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 372028 in linux "broken PAT code in kernel causes consistent xorg freeze at startup for some users of intel driver" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> brb
<Squideshi> So, how did I do with my very first bug report? :)
<hggdh> Squideshi, looks good
<micahg> hggdh: all moved
<hggdh> Squideshi, it is still a kernel bug, so you should collect the data the kernel people ask for
<hggdh> micahg, thank you
<hggdh> and good work
<micahg> oops
<micahg> just added the other one
<micahg> bug 349970
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 349970 in firefox-3.0 "no minimize maximize or exit in ff (dup-of: 99740)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349970
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 99740 in firefox-3.1 "[MASTER] Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99740
<Squideshi> hggdh: What data do the kernel people ask for?
<hggdh> Squideshi, you can do that by running, from a command line, 'apport-collect'. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<micahg> hggdh: you mentioned updating the desscription for bug 99740
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 99740 in firefox-3.1 "[MASTER] Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99740
<hggdh> micahg, yes, following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<hggdh> with the workaround
<micahg> I thought it was already there
<micahg> **Workaround : Install compizconfig-settings-manager , start ccsm, click on "Workarounds" plugin in the "Utility" section and uncheck "Legacy Fullscreen Support".
<hggdh> darn! I *am* tired
<hggdh> sorry
<micahg> there were a few workarounds though
<micahg> I'm gonna see if I can dig up any more related to it
<hggdh> thank you
<micahg> found one :D
<micahg> oh, do I mark as a dupe first or comment first
<hggdh> if the bug is new, then yes, add the usual blurb "thank you, etc, etc, this is a duplicate of bug xxxxx, etc, etc", and then dup it
<micahg> yes, but which one do I do first?
<hggdh> either should work
<YoBoY> good morning
<micahg> morning
<hggdh> YoBoY, bons dias
<YoBoY> bonjour hggdh :)
<YoBoY> hi micahg
<hggdh> bonjour, ça va bien?
<YoBoY> très bien merci, et vous?
<hggdh> ça va, merci
<micahg> hggdh: bug 322903 looks like more of the same
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 322903 in firefox-3.0 "firefox window obscures ubuntu desktop toolbars--have to toggle F11 or close firefox window." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322903
<hggdh> heh, dup the beast..,
<micahg> hggdh: how about bug 308897
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 308897 in compiz "new firefox windows take up entire screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308897
<hggdh> sounds the same, micahg
<micahg> ok, do I need to change the package to ff3?
<hggdh> no, not when dupping
<micahg> found another one
<micahg> it's up to 30 dupes :)
<hggdh> a sac will be happy, I guess
<micahg> hopefully, otherwise, I'm going to need to go hide for a while :)
<hggdh> well, there is that...
<micahg> now that I know what to look for, it's easier to find the dupes
<hggdh> and... this is it, for me. I am off to bed
<micahg> If I think a bug is like this one, shoudl I jsut ask?
<hggdh> g'night to all
<micahg> night hggdh
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<YoBoY> hi dholbach, hi thekorn
<YoBoY> dholbach: can i ask you something about 5 a day?
<dholbach> hi YoBoY, hi thekorn
<dholbach> sure
<thekorn> hello dholbach and YoBoY
<xerox1> is there a bug that randomly freezes the pc?
<Baum> how does it take for a bug which has the status "new" to be looked at ...?
<Baum> +long
<kklimonda> Baum: what bug number?
<Baum> 367918
<kklimonda> bug 367918
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 367918 in libpam-mount "sshd cannot mount cifs shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367918
<Baum> well i must say before that i had to support novell and redhat and had someone who looked at the stuff im submitting.
<Baum> the bug is verified on a number of workstations
<Baum> or maybe my missconfiguration
<kklimonda> Baum: why didn't you update pam files?
<Baum> kklimonda i tried that too.. merging the files with the options. afterwards on another workstation and i got the same result. so something must have changed
<kklimonda> Baum: I'd try first with pam configuration which is shipped with ubuntu
<kklimonda> to make sure that the problem doesn't lay in your changes
<Baum> ok what i did was purge the pam-mount stuff. install the new package. and i added my common stuff. that didnt work
<Baum> but i can try again when i have time
<Baum> and i gotta say. changing such things in a release version is generally bad. to put new pam-mount packages in jaunty ok.. but changing something elementary with a normal update package is just mad
<kklimonda> it shouldn't happen
<Baum> right. u know how it is. its fun and play as long as you have such problems at home.
<kklimonda> it still shouldn't happen
<kklimonda> it's a regression
<kklimonda> it was just simple apt-get upgrade in intrepid?
<kklimonda> i guess that libpam-mount isn't the right package then
<kklimonda> because it wasn't changed in -updates nor -security
<kklimonda> it may be libpam-runtime
<kklimonda> as it was changed in -updates
<kklimonda> and it was updates recently (21.04.09)
<kklimonda> updates*
<kklimonda> erm..
<kklimonda> updated*
<kklimonda> Baum: so, was it normal upgrade of intrepid?
<Strider^> Hi BugSquad !
<nanomad> mnemo, i've upgraded to xorg-edgers ppa and the bug seems fixed
<mnemo> nanomad: bug number?
<nanomad> #3360
<nanomad> ops
<nanomad> #336320
<mnemo> ah cool
<mnemo> did you upgrade all packages to xorg-edgers? I mean both -ati and mesa?
<nanomad> yes
<nanomad> let me check tho
<mnemo> im guessing from the stack that the bug is in mesa
<mnemo> nanomad: that's good news... now we just need to git bisect mesa to find which specific patch fixes it
<nanomad> mnemo, no ati-related packages where upgraded (except for libgl1-mesa-dri that contains r300_dri.so)
<mnemo> ok
<mnemo> so we know mesa 7.4 is broken and what's the specific known good version you used?
<mnemo> nanomad: what does "dpkg -l | mesa" say? I mean the git date on it
<nanomad>  7.4.1~git20090503+mesa-7-4-branch
<mnemo> ohh, its from the 7.4 stable branch even
<mnemo> thats much less patches to check
<mnemo> maybe we can even guess from the git log
<nanomad> mnemo, if you tell me the starting revision, i could have a look at the git log
<mnemo> nanomad: mesa 7.4 was released around here --> http://pastebin.com/m159b9a0a
<nanomad> using the ubuntu-x-swat team ppa, the bug is still here
<nanomad> maybe that can help
<mnemo> x-updates doesn't have a mesa version packaged yet afaik
<nanomad> yes
<mnemo> nanomad: if we could find a git log command that prints the full diffs from all commits in a certain date range, then we could grep for "r300" on it for example...
<nanomad> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/log/?h=mesa_7_4_branch&qt=grep&q=&ofs=50 ?
<mnemo> ah nice that has a search box
<nanomad> mnemo, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?h=mesa_7_4_branch&id=a1ce4efefbb7f796a0a24544a1e893a56848f0c1
<nanomad> look at this
<mnemo> nanomad: thats the one I thought it was when I asked you to try the -proposed fix
<nanomad> ah, ok
<nanomad> there are 2 r300 related bugs in the date range. So it should be the other one
<mnemo> nanomad: you're thinking about the quad pipe patch? maybe... what is your exact pci id? i.e. "lspci -nn | grep VGA" ?
<nanomad> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE) [1002:5653]
<mnemo> that card correspond to the PCI_CHIP_RV410_5653 constant in the code, which is not explicitly listed in that patch
<mnemo> but it might be that your card should have been included...
<mnemo> nanomad: anyway, since we have a regression range now... I think it's time we open a good upstream bug report... the mesa devs might recognize which patch fixes it immediately... they are much better at this than us I guess ;)
<nanomad> right
<nanomad> i will have a look at the mesa BTS, maybe there is something related and closed
<mnemo> yea
<nanomad> mnemo, http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21447
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 21447 in Drivers/DRI/r300 "SEGV in xserver-xorg-video-radeon (backtrace and working repro steps included)" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate]
<mnemo> nanomad: reported by me :) thats the SRU again
<nanomad> mnemo, well the steps to reproduce are the same
<mnemo> you had the shift switcher instead of the ring switcher right?
<nanomad> i've got the one that looks like coverflow
<nanomad> mnemo, i'll try to give you a screenshot
<nanomad> mnemo, i'm using the italian translation ;)
<mnemo> nanomad: ok we use different ones but it still looks like the same bug to me
<mnemo> yours looks a bit like this right? --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cover_Flow
<bddebian> Boo
<nanomad> mnemo, yes
<nanomad> mnemo, i can downgrade everything and re-enable the proposed repos
<mnemo> hmm
<nanomad> mnemo, but i'm quite sure i did it right the first time ?_?
<mnemo> nanomad: hold on a few moments first
<nanomad> sure
<mnemo> my ATI box is on karmic now and compiz has been broken there but I just got a compiz fix in karmic
<mnemo> maybe I can get compiz working again after install this update
<mnemo> then I can test ring and shift switchers to see if the latter one still crashes
<nanomad> mnemo, ok
<nanomad> mnemo, I've got another ati box here (9550 AGP), if that can help.
<mnemo> nanomad: yea I was able to fix my broken compiz on karmic now... and basically, with the bugfix from the SRU I can spin around the windows full speed for a solid 25 seconds using both the ring switcher and the shift switcher... im unable to repro any crash
<nanomad> mnemo, ok. I'm going to downgrade everything, then upgrade to jaunty-proposed
<nanomad> right?
<mnemo> nanomad: yes please try it again
<nanomad> mnemo, ok
<mnemo> nanomad: comment out the PPAs from sources.list run "sudo apt-get update" and then something similar to this:
<mnemo> sudo apt-get install $(apt-show-versions | grep -v $(lsb_release -sc) | grep -v "No available version in archive" | awk '{ printf "%s/jaunty ",$1 }')
<mnemo> that reverts _all_ PPAs though
<mnemo> so be careful
<mnemo> "apt-show-versions | grep -v jaunty" is a good start to see what you need to downgrade
<nanomad> thanks
<mnemo> nanomad: please also post a comment on the bug saying that xorg-edgers fixes the bug for you (and paste the exact package version)... just for reference when other people read the bug
<nanomad> done, i'm adding the relevant version information now
<nanomad> mnemo, i've got no mesa updates in jaunty-proposed
<nanomad> mnemo, thats strange, isn't it?
<mnemo> nanomad: it could be that you're on a mirror... check under "system::admin::software sources"  (and set it to main if its not already on main)
<nanomad> mnemo, that's it
<nanomad> mnemo, still no mesa updates ?_? and I'm on the main server (archive.ubuntu.com)
<nanomad> mnemo, using http://packages.ubuntu.com/ gives no mesa-related packages in jaunty-updates or jaunty-backports
<micahg> hggdh: ping
<mnemo> nanomad: ok just wait a bit then... the one you want has version number "7.4-0ubuntu3.1"
<nanomad> mnemo, ok
<mnemo> nanomad: I see it got stuck in the build queue actually
<nanomad> mnemo, since i've got spare time, i'll compile it from sources. The debdiff is in the bugreport, right?
<mnemo> nanomad: you can still the version number here --> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa  and then click the amd64 link on the right... right now it says "Estimated build start: in 13 hours"
<mnemo> nanomad: sry for misleading you, I didn't think the build queue was that long at this time :)
<nanomad> mnemo, me neither
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 347487 in virtualbox-ose "starting virtual machine in virtualbox-ose freezes system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mnemo> nanomad: yeah building it locally will be alot faster (and interesting)
<nanomad> mnemo, doing it right now
<mnemo> great
<nanomad> mnemo, it is building right now. It will take a while. See you later
<hggdh> micahg, pong
<micahg> hggdh: someone invalidated a bug I was working on
<micahg> bug
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 372201
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 372201 in googleearth-package "my google earth install dont work?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372201 in googleearth-package "my google earth install dont work?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372201
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 372201 in googleearth-package "my google earth install dont work?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372201 in googleearth-package "my google earth install dont work?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372201
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 372201 in googleearth-package "my google earth install dont work?" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubot4`> Ubuntu bug 372201 in googleearth-package "my google earth install dont work?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372201
<hggdh> jpds, ping
<Pici> Google earth dont work
<hggdh> micahg, yes, Chris invalidated it. Reason is we do not distribute google earth, so: it is not an Ubuntu bug.
<jpds> hggdh: Wasn't my fault.
<micahg> well, we distribute a package to generate it
<Pici> I asked tsimpson to part the other bot from here.
<hggdh> jpds, I know ;-) but with ubottu back, I think you can disable ubot4
<hggdh> micahg, we may (I do not know, myself), but it does not matter -- the reporter was using google's version. So -- invalid. Might have been converted to a question, though
<micahg> ok, so can I convert to Q and point to Medibuntu?
<hggdh> pici, jpds , well, it is done, Ubut4 remains, ubottu is gone. But I think we should try to keep on one single bot at any time (barring bot issue, of course, like the first time)
<Pici> hggdh: There was a bot issue.
<hggdh> pici, this morning, again?
<G__81> hi everyone i would like to contribute to Ubuntu Bugs basically interested in bug fixing though i can fix bugs i have not done packaging as such. I have been a contributor to other Open Source Projects
<G__81> i would like to be part of this team
<Pici> hggdh: Yes, thats why ubottu joined here just a moment ago
<G__81> and now that 9.04 is released and 9.10 is about to begin i would like to enter this
<hggdh> Pici, OK, thanks & sorry
<hggdh> G__81, thank you. Please start reading the links on the topic, this will help you to at least position yourself. Then do it! ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: would it be bad to convert that bad googleeath bug to Q and point to Medibuntu?
<hggdh> micahg, at this point I think the best is to just point the reporter mediubuntu, and answers.lp.net, but no conversion to Q
<G__81> hggdh, thanks for the info. is it mandatory that packaging needs to be known ?
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> g_81 for bug triaging, no, not at all
<G__81> no for bug fixing ?
<G__81> do you accept patches or should it be packaged ?
<james_w> either is fine
<micahg> hggdh: can I add a blurb about Medibuntu to bug responses?
<hggdh> micahg, yes, you can
<micahg> cool
<hggdh> G__81, you can create patches, yes, and then submit the patch in the bug (and ideally, also upstream)
<G__81> oh its great hggdh
<james_w> D
<james_w> G__81: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess as well
<james_w> that's the way to get attention to a patch in Ubuntu
<G__81> i am reading through the docs in the topic and then will start off with the bugfixing let me start off with something thats easy to start off and then the complicated ones :)
<hggdh> G__81, just a tip: if you will be writing patches, you might also benefit in joining the #ubuntu-motu channel
<G__81> hmmm ok but hggdh i need to tell you one thing about that personally not in public channel
<G__81> if you dont mind
<micahg> hggdh: can you look over: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages%20provided%20by%20Medibuntu
<nanomad> mnemo, while i'm waiting for mesa to be build, should I fill a bug report against the missing debug symbols
<nanomad> ?
<mnemo> nanomad: i wouldn't bother with the bad -dbg ones... clean backtraces is pretty complicated and gdb is not bug free and you also have to consider that the main binary packages have optimizations activated (sometimes inling entire functions etc) so I dont think its a easy bug that is likely to get fixed just because you file a bug on it... but you can try... or maybe talk to someone in #xorg-devel to understand why it happens maybe.. not sure
<nanomad> nm
<nanomad> mnemo, ok
<mnemo> nanomad: for the future I recommend rebuild with with "-O0 and -g3"... thats what I do at least
<nanomad> mnemo, i can confirm #336320 is fixed with the jaunty-proposed mesa fixes
<mnemo> awesome!
<pedro_> hello jgoguen
<nanomad> mnemo, should I mark it as a duplicate of #368049 ?
<mnemo> yup please do
<nanomad> mnemo, i've got a dns problem with launchpad. Can you do that for me?
<mnemo> done
<nanomad> mnemo, thanks
<Baum> kklimonda yes it was the normal upgrade process. i had unattented upgrades enabled on the clients
<jgoguen> hey pedro_ :)
<hggdh> !log
<ubot4`> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<josephpiche> i have a policy question: being on the bugsquad, if I file a bug (like #372194), should I leave it for someone else to set the importance, or if i know that it's low, should i set it myself?
<hggdh> josephpiche, better to suggest you consider it low, and let somebody else decide
<josephpiche> hggdh: okay, thanks
<mib_mgrtltai> Question about Ubuntu 9.04
<mib_mgrtltai> After doing the updates yesterday
<BUGabundo> humm seb128 not around again
<mib_mgrtltai> my networking crashed wireless and everything
<mib_mgrtltai> wassup with that
<BUGabundo> mib_mgrtltai: jaunty support is on #ubuntu
<hggdh> mib_mgrtltai, this is not a support channel. You can seek support on #ubuntu, though. Additionally, your question does not provide any hard data
<hggdh> heh BUGabundo is a fast trigger ;-)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: took me 14 secs. and I wasn't even here
<mib_mgrtltai> it's kinda a a major problem
<BUGabundo> mib_mgrtltai: still wrong place
<mib_mgrtltai> I could only get online by tethering my motorla V3xx to it
<hggdh> even more without a bug #...
<BUGabundo> I don't mean to kick you out, just that this # has a specific usage
<mib_mgrtltai> I'll leave sry
 * BUGabundo ducks and hides... for abusing #
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/367457
<BUGabundo> this is stupid!
<BUGabundo> it was marked dupe of #1
<ubot4`> BUGabundo: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<hggdh> might have been a mistake; anyways, Till got it
<BUGabundo> its so slow, I can't even open it
<hggdh> eeeh, again LP refuses to answer my query :-(
<BUGabundo> let me nag #lp guys
<kklimonda> lp is under really high load recently
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> we are all doomed
<BUGabundo> I keep telling LP is so much better (as in fast) then bugzilla
<hggdh> well, it is. At least as compared with b.g.o
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> kde is not much faster, but it's a bit better
<micahg> hggdh: can you review this?
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages%20provided%20by%20Medibuntu
<hggdh> micahg, sorry, out on a call. Will look at it now
<micahg> np
<hggdh> micahg, this is good enough, and provides more information for the reporter.
<micahg> cool
<micahg> that was the goak
<micahg> goal
<micahg> I just need to fix the response so that it's in a box like the rest
<micahg> I talked with a sac this morning
<hggdh> yes. Look at it as  mitzvah: be nice, provide information
<hggdh> and ?
<micahg> I got good feedback
<hggdh> cool!
<micahg> he also gave me some flash traige tips
<micahg> and I'm going to update the mozilla triage wiki  on wiki.ubuntu.com later
<hggdh> thank you, this would really help all of us
<micahg> yeah, i'll check it with you later tonight
<micahg> back to work
<hggdh> k
<TurtlePie> how can I help with bugs to get karma points?  I just joined a few dayys past
<TurtlePie> passed?
<TurtlePie> no, its past
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> TurtlePie, every time you act on a bug you earn karma
<TurtlePie> hggdh, intersting name, how do I act on a bug or I guess that depends on the bug
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> TurtlePie, you can start by looking at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs (see the topic for this channel)
<hggdh> and yes, what you do on a bug depends on the bug
<TurtlePie> ok thank you
<hggdh> welcome
<hggdh> TurtlePie, when you have doubts on a triage, do not hesitate in asking here
<TurtlePie> hggdh, what is a triage exactly, it sounds french
<TurtlePie> hggdh, nvrmnd i see it on site
<kklimonda> ya, it is french ;)
<kklimonda> at least it comes from french word
<hggdh> and imported into English, as usual
<BUGabundo> hi again
<hggdh> yo, long time no see ;-)
<kklimonda> what's up BUGabundo ? ;)
<BUGabundo> dinner is down... nothing is up
<BUGabundo> _under then the unemployement queue_
<TurtlePie> hggdh, should we be working on 9.04 or 8....., or both?
<kklimonda> TurtlePie: all supported and KK ;)
<TurtlePie> ok
<hggdh> TurtlePie, we support all listed here (under both the Development and Stable headers): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<TurtlePie> wow, i cant believe how organized it is once I got involved
<TurtlePie> does subscribing to a bug give karma points?
<hggdh> TurtlePie, no, no karma for subscribing, but (potentially) a lot of emails
<TurtlePie> does thnderburd open attachments by pressing enter when highlighted/should it?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: eheh see bug .... oh better not nag the bot
<TurtlePie> i clicked the first one on the list
<hggdh> TurtlePie, any bug you feel confortable working on, go ahead. If you do not understand it, you get another one. Do that until you feel life is good
<hggdh> TurtlePie, for your question: install thunderbird (I guess this is what you meant), and try it ;-)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: or is life is out....
<TurtlePie> hggdh, yes, thnks you
 * BUGabundo looks at total NEW ubuntu bugs on LP
<BUGabundo>  !stats bugs
<ubot4`> Factoid 'stats bugs' not found
<BUGabundo>  !stats bugs NEW
<ubot4`> Factoid 'stats bugs NEW' not found
 * BUGabundo bot should learn about stats of LP
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you have a while? I have a question about your loco channel. can I send you a priv msg?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: sure
<BUGabundo> no need to ask
<BUGabundo> just ping me when that's like that so I see it, among all this chats
<TurtlePie> what/who is a CVE?
<TurtlePie> link to CVE?
<greg-g> TurtlePie: http://cve.mitre.org/
<greg-g> security vulnerabilities in software
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, been away all day, any big revelations I should know about occur today
<jtholmes> big decisions, bug discoveries?
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: been so busy last few days, that haven't even catched up on MLs, Planets, or IRC logs.... sorry. nothing new AFAIK
<BUGabundo> other then a few karmic bugs, crashs, and YAY a fixed one from ibex
<BUGabundo> that reminds me, who can I poke to backport the fix for bug 322239? fixed in kk, fixed JJ and II for me
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 322239 in gnome-phone-manager "gnome-phone-manager wont connect via Bluetooth" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322239
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, sorry little too new to know that one yet  thx for the update though
<jtholmes> so phone mgr will dial your phone etc>
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: why then does your nick sound so familiar to me?
<jtholmes> etc.
<hggdh> BUGabundo, is it the same version?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: higher! the one for KK now works!
<BUGabundo> older (even on KK) didn't
<BUGabundo> so the new (upstream?) fixed it for me
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, because I have been bothering you for the last several days :)
<hggdh> well, you can nominate for Jaunty. If it fits an SRU, it will be done
<BUGabundo> 1y and no one thouched that bug, even after I posted it to BT ml and upstream :(
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> just need to get someone on JJ with a non working version and test that to see if it fixes it for him/her
<BUGabundo> voluters?
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, I am an newbee to bugs, old, old hand at Linux/Unix/Sun OS but new to this process
<hggdh> (I do not use bluetooth)
<jtholmes> hggdh, howdy you are in texas, is that correct?
<hggdh> jtholmes, correct, Plano
<porthose> hggdh: denison
<jtholmes> just like to get use to were folks are at, time zone etc. know where both  plano (have been there for SUn) and denison are
<hggdh> a good one to all y'all, then
<jtholmes> porthose,  know where denison is but have not been there yet
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: timezones don't works....
<porthose> yea not much to see but a nice lake to enjoy ;-)
<BUGabundo> see maco example.... she has strange schedules for most ppl
<jtholmes> yeah
<maco> haha yeah i live in washington dc and have been mistaken for australian on irc due to the hours i spend on here
<BUGabundo> maco: heehhehehehehehe
<jtholmes> i am amazed at times the folks on this channel
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: why?
<jtholmes> hggdh, i ran the mainline  2.6.28 and the  2.6.28-12.43  with no problems, however I did not have any problems with 2.6.28-11 so I didnt expect to cure or inherit any problems
<jtholmes> does anyone know if there is a package listing that basically tells what each pkg does, high level that is
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: [[]]
<BUGabundo> nao tarda nada e' so ppl a falar PT aki!
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, just because all sorts of folks from diff time zones are on at various times
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: apt-cache show PACKAGE
<BUGabundo> or Add/Remove on Aplications
<YoBoY> é uma invasao?
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, been to the first one will look at add remove hadnt thought of that
<hggdh> jtholmes, we would need someone with this issue to try the new kernel
<hggdh> even synaptic will give you a short explanation of what a package intends to do
<jtholmes> i just send the reporter of 366222 a request to try and use the new 12.43 i also have two other folks i am going to ask shortly
<jtholmes> hggdh, yes i was just thinking of synaptic with its explanation  would give me a leg up on determining what pkgs do what when chasing bugs
<jtholmes> hggdh, the only pitfall is see about using the proposed kernel and curing the problem, is what caused it?
<jtholmes> what caused it in 11-28
<jtholmes> sorry 28.11.42
<hggdh> jtholmes, good question. You can try scanning the changelog for the new package
<jtholmes> ok lets see how things go w/the three folks i pick to try the new kernel and then we can go from there
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: apt-cache is much faster then synaptic
<BUGabundo> as always CLI FTW
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, yes i am a CLI kind of guy, i didnt know GUI existed until yesterday :)
<jtholmes> any GUI's :)
<BUGabundo> ahaahaha
<jtholmes> hggdh, BUGabundo second got second report that upgrading kernel cured lockups  368461 said upgrade to 2.6.29.2  mainline cured problem, no lockups in 4 hrs, that was 6 hrs ago
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: is there a .29 mainline ????
<hggdh> jtholmes, this is good but -- .29 is not an official kernel :-(
<hggdh> BUGabundo, yes
<jtholmes> yep, sure is
<jtholmes> actually i think it goes to 30. something
<hggdh> and it does ;-)
<jtholmes> hggdh, is running 30. something
<jtholmes> or was
<hggdh> am
<hggdh> .30rc4 -- but this would not really help if I were to look at a .28 bug
<jtholmes> right
<jtholmes> i actually want the folks i contact to run 28-12.43 to see if that cures their problems for the time being since is it the next one to come along
<hggdh> yes, it would corroborate the other comment. Although knowing it does not seem to happen on .29.2 is also good
<jtholmes> yes perhaps just a glitch we can ignore and move one
<jtholmes> move on
<TurtlePie> i have a question for a web page developer
<TurtlePie> no, for: hddgh
 * hggdh is not a web page dev
<TurtlePie> hggdh
<TurtlePie> thats ok, my idea is fundamental
<jtholmes> is not either
<jtholmes> TurtlePie, fire away maybe i will learn something
<TurtlePie> say there is the same bug with a different number in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Mythbuntu etc.............
<jtholmes> ok
<TurtlePie> shouldnt they all be on one page together sonce they are obviously the same bug?
<jtholmes> no they are marked dups of one of them, i belive that is the way it works
<TurtlePie> it would increase collab?
<TurtlePie> oh, that is what a duplicate is?
<hggdh> TurtlePie, can you give us bug #s to look at?
<jtholmes> yes afaik
<TurtlePie> Bug #288816 for ubuntu and Bug #343850 for Mythbuntu  --its the DVD playing bug
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 288816 in mythtv "Very unreliable DVD playback" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288816
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 343850 in totem "totem-gstreamer fails to install" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343850
<jtholmes> bug 288816
<TurtlePie> yes
<TurtlePie> they arent identical, but you get the idea
<hggdh> yes. The problem is that they refer to different *distributions*, so we cannot dup one to the other. But we *can* add a reference one to the other
<jtholmes> TurtlePie, i confirmed one on totem failing to install and the assignee marrked it invalid
<jtholmes> i thought it should have been duped as the assignee said it had been reported but did not say more, interesting
<hggdh> just add a comment stating see also bug XXXXX on <distribution>, or, better, click on "also affects distribution"
<BUGabundo> hggdh: unless the prob is the package behind it and common to all
<hggdh> BUGabundo, yes. But we do not know it right now (but I *think* this may be the case)
<BUGabundo> ok
 * BUGabundo shuts for a few more mins
<hggdh> heh
<TurtlePie> ok, thanks guys
<TurtlePie> hggdh, clicking on affect other distros does not give other ubuntu derivatives
<TurtlePie> maybe the network ubuntu
<TurtlePie> but I get the idea
<TurtlePie> no need to change what isnt broken
<hggdh> TurtlePie, give it the URL for the other bug
<TurtlePie> hggdh, good idea
<TurtlePie> wake up, or are you all working on bugs?
<BUGabundo> or watching Bones
<TurtlePie> i'm waiting on the baseball games to begin
<hggdh> or trying to earn some money ;-)
<jtholmes> likes what hggdh is doing :)
<hggdh> so do I, so do I...
<BUGabundo> I miss getting paid to do what I like
<BUGabundo> Community work doesn't pay the bills
<BUGabundo> but feels good inside
<micahg> hggdh: can you check a bug I just updated? bug 224365
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 224365 in cupsys "Apparmor prevents printing with cups-pdf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224365
<hggdh> good work, micahg
<micahg> it wasn't my bug so I confirmed, right?
<hggdh> sigh. "Sorry, there was a problem with launchpad" etc, etc
<micahg> yep, been getting that for a couple of days
<hggdh> well, I will have to reboot into 2.26.28 to check on it. BRB.
<Hellow> Anyone have any idea on why those have been popping up so much?
<Hellow> I get LP errors left and right
<micahg> Hellow: you can ask in #launchpad
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-06
<micahg> hggdh: do you need the link again?
<hggdh> no, I got it in the log, thanks
<hggdh> micahg, there is already a request from jd strand to follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<micahg> yeah, I just saw that
<micahg> that was posted 3 minutes after you changed to triaged
<hggdh> I guess Jamie got pinged on it, and immediately replied
<micahg> ok, I'll do this later tonight
<micahg> but I got the basics of updating with info right?
<hggdh> xyes, you did. And then both you and I failed (mostly I) ;-)
<hggdh> but Jamie put us back on track
<micahg> ok
<micahg> great, that's the benefit of community, right? :)
<hggdh> correct
<hggdh> In fact, it is always a good idea to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures. Obviously, being a good idea means I would forget to do that :-(
<micahg> just bookmarked that
<micahg> I thought I read all the debug pages
<micahg> guess I missed this one
<micahg> will apport-collect add all the stuff that's needd?
<BUGabundo> micahg: depends on what hooks it has
<micahg> there's a source_cups in jaunty apparently
<hggdh> micahg, you can always check /usr/share/apport/package-hooks for which packages provide apport hooks
<hggdh> it happens cups has it
<hggdh> so yes, apport-collect should do the trick
<micahg> so, would that benefit debugging in this case?
<BUGabundo> micahg: on some
<BUGabundo> not all
<hggdh> perhaps. Worth a try
<BUGabundo> some cases its just bug (spam) mail
<hggdh> may need to be extended
 * hggdh sighs. building Evolution trunk is a pain...
 * BUGabundo thinks hggdh is even cutting edgeier then me
<hggdh> so one way is to try it, then look at the result, and complements if needed (and tell somebody what was missing)
<hggdh> her
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> perhaps the best is to -collect on apparmour
<hggdh> apparmor
<hggdh> BUGabundo, no, I do not run on the bleeding edge. I wait for it to blunt a bit (except for Evo, coreutils, and some others
<BUGabundo> kernel ?
<hggdh> oh. I forgot ;-)
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 347487 in virtualbox-ose "starting virtual machine in virtualbox-ose freezes system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dwg> yes
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/283064
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 283064 in bluez "intrepid: bluetooth can not receive files" [High,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> is this also a problem in Jaunty?
<micahg> hggdh: you still up?
<hggdh> micahg, watching the maverics get creamed ;-)
<hggdh> micahg, what can I do for you?
<micahg> for bug 224365
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 224365 in cupsys "Apparmor prevents printing with cups-pdf" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224365
<micahg> it seems like the requestor already followed the steps
<hggdh> he did, but you ran with a newer release, so it would be good to add yours also
<micahg> I'm trying to figure out which logs to look in
<hggdh> so getting the error again, and then apport-collect -p apparmor 224365 will probably do the trick
<micahg> ah, ok
<hggdh> anyway, micahg the wiki page tells you where to look for data
<micahg> I am looking at the wiki  :)
<micahg> hggdh: I wanted to ask, what do I do with a user who posts to a dup
<micahg> bug 329604
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 329604 in firefox-3.0 "It will  automatically maximize when it open, and the close column can not be find. Required by F11 twice before returning to normal (dup-of: 99740)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329604
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 99740 in firefox-3.1 "[MASTER] Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99740
<hggdh> disregard the comments...
<micahg> I seem to be getting a lot of crashes tonight
<micahg> ok
<micahg> is ath9k not loading at boot a bug?
<darthanubis> micahg, no
<Stupendoussteve> Any of the Bug Control people around? I am curious if bug 372560 would be considered wishlist item
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 372560 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox multiple error windows with read only file system." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372560
<Squideshi> How long does it normally take for a bug to get attention once entered into Launchpad?
<YoBoY> hi
<jmarsden> Squideshi: Anywhere from minutes to months :)  It depends a lot on the nature of the bug and someetimes on how understandable the bug report is.
<dholbach> good morning
<xaaab> Hi. I've been using 8.04 for a long time without problems. but since my upgrade to 9.04, my xorg has a memory leak. when I leave it running for several hours it consumes almost 5 gb of ram and it consumes a lot of CPU time, although I'm not at my PC. is this a known issue? any fixes?
<luca_i_> hi, quick newbie question:
<luca_i_> i'm triaging a bug that I have decided is not a bug but user error
<luca_i_> waht status do I set it to?
<luca_i_> invalid?
<luca_i_> won't fix?
<Hobbsee> invalid
<Hobbsee> ie, not a valid bug
<luca_i_> ok, thanks
<luca_i_> not clear form the knowledgebase page
<luca_i_> hm... I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status should be changed to answer my question, but I'm reluctant to just go ahead and change central documentation as basically the first thing I do
<luca_i_> how about an additional line in _Invalid_:
<luca_i_> * this should be used if the reported problem is not a bug at all but for example user error
<luca_i_> comments?
<Hobbsee> luca_i_: looks good to me
<Hobbsee> especially if it has the missing commas, so it's clearer ;)
<luca_i_> fine, thanks again hobbsee
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<savvas> luca_i_: I think it would be a good idea, if you stumbled upon such a bug report, to provide a link to the bug number as an example :)
<luca_i_> good idea
<Extend> is the the new kernel & new xorg intel the ones available in jaunty proposed repository is fixing the intel issues ?
<simono_> Hi :)
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 347487 in virtualbox-ose "starting virtual machine in virtualbox-ose freezes system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all. I tried to ask in #ubuntu but I get no reply. Hence I assume that what I am seeing is a bug :) My toshiba satellite is never turning its fan on in jaunty. This is going to break my laptop. What could be the package? I am going to report the bug anyway but as I bet I am not the only owner of such a laptop this must be handled urgently
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am plain wrong. My fan IS turning on. Just when it's too late. At this point... I no longer know if this may be a bug in ubuntu or not. Depends whether fan control is in software or not and I don't know.
<micahg> When posting a workaround in the description, is it better to cut and paste about 7 lines or to use the permalink to the original workaround?
<jtholmes> when a bug has been marked  invalid by a dev when does it get removed from the system
<james_w> jtholmes: it's never removed
<james_w> micahg: copy and paste is probably better
<james_w> unless it is too long, but 7 lines is fine
<micahg> even adding 7 line to bug 99740?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 99740 in firefox-3.1 "[MASTER] Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99740
<james_w> micahg: I don't see why not
<james_w> that already has a workaround doesn't it?
<micahg> yes, I posted half of the workaround
<micahg> the second one
<james_w> ah, ok
<micahg> there's more to make it more permanent
<micahg> also, should I break it down into more permanent and temp workarounds?
<james_w> could do
<micahg>  james_w: do I give the user with the workaround credit?
<james_w> you can do
<micahg> james_w: what's the appropriate way?
<james_w> micahg: just (thanks to <user>) or something would work fine
<micahg> james_w: can you check out the mods: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/165482/
<micahg> I just modified the workarounds section
<james_w> looks fine to me
<micahg> what are the partner repos listed in lp?
<micahg> this is bug related
<micahg> as I was going to go through some of the acroread and google earth bugs
<micahg> !partner repos
<ubot4`> Factoid 'partner repos' not found
<jtholmes> thx james_w
<askand> Why is bug 358083 marked as a dublicate of bug 357949 ?
<ubot4`> askand: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<xaaab> Hi. I've been using 8.04 for a long time without problems. but since my upgrade to 9.04, my xorg has a memory leak. when I leave it running for several hours it consumes almost 5 gb of ram and it consumes a lot of CPU time, although I'm not at my PC. is this a known issue? any fixes?
<askand> It isn't the same issue I think, and it has not been fixed
<andresmujica> askand bug 358083 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 358083 in pidgin "[jaunty] pidgin crashes with Segmentation fault (dup-of: 357949)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358083
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<andresmujica> the bug you're talking about is bug 360319
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 360319 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[GM45] (Needs -intel 2.7.0) memory leak causes system to run out of memory (UXA/EXA)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360319
<andresmujica> isn't it?
<andresmujica> ohhh
 * andresmujica slaps himself
<andresmujica> xaab is the one with the problem...
<andresmujica> xaaab check the referenced bug
<xaaab> andresmujica, okay, thanks.
<xaaab> andresmujica, the bug you mentioned seems to happen with Intel mobile graphic cards, right? at least that's what it appears to be. I have a HD 4850 and it's not from intel.
<andresmujica> hmm bug 372345
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 372345 in ubuntu "Compiz memory leak   /   Xorg memory leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372345
<andresmujica> maybe?
<andresmujica> it seems just reported
<xaaab> andresmujica, this seems like exactly my problem. many thanks
<jtholmes> if a bug is marked incomplete and the reporter runs apport-collect and provides the data you asked them for, what state should the bug be moved to
<askand> andresmujica: yes bug  bug 35808
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 35808 in linux-source-2.6.15 "sound failure, modprobe error in Dapper" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35808
<askand>  bug 358083
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 358083 in pidgin "[jaunty] pidgin crashes with Segmentation fault (dup-of: 357949)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358083
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<simono_> jtholmes: triaged or confirmed
<andresmujica> ok xaaab:  please provide the apport-collect 372345 data
<xaaab> andresmujica, what? sorry, I have no idea what you're talking about. (I haven't started the bug report)
<andresmujica> np
<andresmujica> open a terminal
<andresmujica> and run
<andresmujica> apport-collect 372345
<andresmujica> it would collect the needed info and upload it to the report
<jtholmes> simono_, thx
<andresmujica> askand:  not pretty sure if they are not really dupes.  However the original reporter for the 35808 unsubscribed himself from the bug.  So the best path of action, is to look for a different bug reported or create a new one for your problem
<askand> ok thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: are you the one dealing with bug #224365
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 224365 in cupsys "Apparmor prevents printing with cups-pdf" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224365
<micahg> jdstrand: yes
<micahg> well, dealing isn't quite right
<jdstrand> micahg: can you paste your /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd file?
<micahg> I'm the one with the trouble :)
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/165523/
<jdstrand> micahg: you didn't add 'capability dac_override,' to the cups-pdf stanza as requested
<jdstrand> micahg: can you add that, then run:
<jdstrand> $ cat /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd | sudo apparmor_parser -r
<jdstrand> micahg: and try again?
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I missed that
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> jdstrand: success
<micahg> should I confirm in bug?
<jdstrand> micahg: cool. don't confirm the bug, it is already Triaged (which means we know what the problem is and how to fix it)
<jdstrand> micahg: if you could comment in the bug that adding capability dac_override works for you, that would be fantastic
<micahg> no, I mean in the comments
<micahg> yep
<jdstrand> micahg: thanks :)
<micahg> done, thanks
<micahg> what are the partner repos that LP lists?
<shadowland> Hello, all.
<shadowland> I'm trying to report a bug using ubuntu-bug, but the /var/crash folder is always empty
<shadowland> How do I fix this?
<shadowland> I get a generated core file, but no entry in /var/crash
<hggdh> shadowland, what is the application
<hggdh> ?
<bdmurray> shadowland: ubuntu-bug is not for crash reports but reporting "normal" bugs
<primes2h> bdmurray: ogasawara: I'm going to close all 2.6.22 modules bugs (Gutsy) as I did with linux-source one. Do I also need to open Jaunty modules related packages marking them as Incomplete, or just close the Gutsy one?
<virtuald> why isn't bug 355209 fixed?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 355209 in mail-notification "The Evolution plugin for Mail Notification doesn't work/exist" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355209
<andresmujica> bdmurray: hi, i'm confused with the qa meeting schedule.. is in about an hour, right?
<ogasawara> primes2h: awesome, thanks!  if they already have a "linux" task opened, ask them to test Jaunty and set it to incomplete
<ogasawara> primes2h: if there isn't a "linux" task already opened, it would be a good idea to open one and set it to Incomplete
<bdmurray> andresmujica: that's correct
<andresmujica> ok. thks :)
<primes2h> ogasawara: I did that for linux-source tasks, Do i have to do the same for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 for example?
<ogasawara> primes2h: nope, for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 just close them.  that package doesn't exist for Jaunty
<ogasawara> primes2h: although now that I think about it, it would still be good to ask them to test Jaunty as the issue may be fixed
<ogasawara> primes2h: so it may be a good idea to open the linux task and set to Incomplete
<primes2h> ogasawara: Ok! same for restricted-modules and backport modules?
<ogasawara> primes2h: yup, that'd be great
<bdmurray> primes2h: are you doing all of this manually?
<primes2h> ogasawara: That's nice. Thanks.
<hggdh> how do we behave on bugs opened against packages in the canonical partner repository?
<bdmurray> hggdh: there are approproiate packages for them in Launchpad afaik
<primes2h> bdmurray: yes, I've already done linux-source tasks, about 90 bugs. modules tasks are less.
<bdmurray> primes2h: okay, I was just curious
<hggdh> bdmurray, so it is life as usual
<bdmurray> hggdh: that's correct
<hggdh> thanks
<primes2h> bdmurray: is it better to ask to run apport-collect for modules packages?
<bdmurray> primes2h: Hmm, I don't what would happen in that case
<bdmurray> primes2h: it'd be neat to test and you can use apport-collect with staging.launchpad.net
<bdmurray> It mentions how in the manual for apport-collect
<primes2h> bdmurray: That's ok. I'll just close gutsy packages opening linux task as "Incomplete". Thanks.
<primes2h> :-)
<primes2h> Then I could test apport-collect by myself.
<jtholmes> !clone
<ubot4`> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jtholmes> !automate
<ubot4`> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've found a private pidgin crash with e-mail addresses in the stack trace do you think making it public is okay?
<bdmurray> pedro_: The addresses only appear on librarian not in launchpad itself
<pedro_> bdmurray: with just the email address there? that's fine i think
<pedro_> there's a lot of public email addresses on lp anyways
<bdmurray> Okay, I think so too because librarian isn't googleable
<bdmurray> Well, lp hides them if you aren't logged in
<pedro_> and IIRC that doesn't appear on google queries
<pedro_> right
<bdmurray> right, so public it is!
<greg-g> bdmurray: that is good to know, that launchpadlibrarian has disallow all in the robots.txt
<hggdh> bdmurray, the private report is also listing duplicates
<bdmurray> hggdh: bugs that are duplicates?
<hggdh> bdmurray, correct. e.g., the very first one
<bdmurray> hggdh: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/371314/+activity
<bdmurray> it was marked as a duplicate after the report was ran
<ubot4`> bdmurray: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> sorry
<bdmurray> so that's not my fault! ;-)
<hggdh> OK, I will not blame you for *this* one ;-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: You scared me for a minute there
 * hggdh feels a bit guilty about that
<hggdh> but just a bit ;-)
<bdmurray> well's it weird that you have to look at the activity log to see when it was marked as a duplicate I think it should appear in line with the comments
<hggdh> isn't that a known LP bug? I seem to remember something about it
<hggdh> sigh. LP is getting to be like b.g.o in terms of speed
<MadsRH> Is there some kind of standard response that should be added to bugs reported directly to Launchpad?
<hggdh> MadsRH, what do you mean?
<MadsRH> Well, something like "Thanks... please report bugs using ''Apport'' in the future". http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/03/31/please-dont-report-ubuntu-bugs-directly-to-launchpad/
<hggdh> hum. I think we could add one such. "Thanks... whenever possible please use 'apport-bug ... <link>". But there are users that simply have never seen the command-line, and will get scared
<hggdh> perhaps we should also change the System menu to have, very clear, "Report a bug"; the dialog might ask for the package, and run apport-bug in the background
<hggdh> bdmurray, ^^
<bdmurray> hggdh: that didn't go to well in feisty, however there are discussions / plans for symptomatic options to ubuntu-bug like ubuntu-bug sound
<bdmurray> Bugs/Responses could use some updating thought like with Debugging Printing for example:
<bdmurray> 1) execute apport-collect
<bdmurray> 2) do it manually by following this url
<bdmurray> 3) for the future these bugs are best reported using ubuntu-bug cups ...
<bdmurray> for further information see h.u.c/community/ReportingBugs or so
<hggdh> yeah, after I wrote I started thinking about the casual users, and that apport-bug is not yet prime-time for them
<hggdh> MadsRH, care to update Bugs/Responses in this way?
<hggdh> eeeeck LP keeps on telling me "there was a problem, etc, etc, ... please wait a few minutes, etc, etc." and I am *not* using edge
<mrooney> hggdh: maybe that's your problem :)
<hggdh> mrooney, thanks for the vote of confidence ;-)
<Hellow> hggdh: Actually, in #launchpad they said they was working on that issue
<hggdh> yes, I saw the comment, thanks
<Hellow> heh
<hggdh> gthis has been going on for a few days, already
<Hellow> I know, seeing a error message while updating bugs/making comments is like a slap to the face. Especially with comments.
<hggdh> yes. And trying to clean up the private bugs gets to be painful
<MadsRH> hggdh -> Sorry for the lack of reply. I just had to run out, but I'm here again :-) I'm not sure what to text should sound like, but I really think this would be a great way to get better bug reports. I agree the terminal is a no-go for newbies
<hggdh> MadsRH, Brian gave an example. If you are willing to, you can try (and, for example, pastebin it here before committing)
<bdmurray> hggdh: have you run into bug 372883 at all?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 372883 in malone "Privacy UI sometimes fails to update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372883
<pierpier> hello all i'm on jaunty and like many people it seems i can't get full usage of my GC (X600SE, ie RV380/M24) with radeon driver ... compared to what i had with fglrx on Intrepid ; is that considered like a bug ?
<bdmurray> hggdh: are you working on amarok right now?
<MadsRH> hggdh -> I don't know, perhaps something like: "Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. If  you want to report a bug on an application that is running and responding, use the  Help menu: Help -> Report a problem. This method is preferable to filing a bug directly at the Launchpad website, because it will automatically attach a great deal of important information which will help us to analyze the pro
<hggdh> MadsRH, you cut off at "to analyse the pr"
<hggdh> bdmurray, I was
<hggdh> bdmurray, and yes, I run into 372883 about half the times
<MadsRH> hggdh -> :-D  ...to analyze the problem."
<hggdh> MadsRH, "... and responding, use the application's Help menu: Help -> Report a Problem ..."
<hggdh> MadsRH, it is good
<MadsRH> hggdh -> Hey, don't tell me that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<MadsRH> since it's not my writing - I just think it sums it up nicely
<hggdh> MadsRH, ah, OK. We (at least *I*) do not have access to edit that page
<MadsRH> hggdh -> What page? Do you mean the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<hggdh> no the h.u.c one
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think you just need to login there w/ open id
<hggdh> bdmurray, at least for me, there is not an option to login to h.u.c
<BUGabundo> hggdh: it uses your LP openid
<bdmurray> hggdh: what about at https://help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<hggdh> trying this one
<hggdh> same, no option to login at all
<BUGabundo> hggdh: what browser?
<hggdh> darn! it seems they are shown at the *BOTTOM* of the page, not at the top!
<BUGabundo> hggdh: when you can, check +1!
<BUGabundo> my login is at top right
<BUGabundo> under Community Documentation   Login to Edit
<hggdh> using ff3.0.x, will try with epiphany
<BUGabundo> any strange addon ?
<hggdh> not that I remember, no. Epiphany shows the login correctly
<hggdh> usual assortment of addons
<BUGabundo> hggdh: strange
<BUGabundo> CSS bug ?
<hggdh> hum. Perhaps because I was already logged in to LP? I thought OpenId would stillo request me to confirm authentication
<BUGabundo> hggdh: its done in the background
<BUGabundo> and stored on cookies
<hggdh> may be this, then. Still, surprising.
<hggdh> anyway, I edited the page ;-)
<bdmurray> Great!
<hggdh> bdmurray, why did you ask about amarok?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I was looking at those too!
<hggdh> heh.
<bdmurray> I've stopped now though
<hggdh> OK, for the record, going through apport now
<bdmurray> I did all the compiz and rss-glx ones for now
<bdmurray> apport seemed like less of a priority to me since the developer is an Ubuntu developer
<hggdh> bdmurray, this is why I asked about updates to the page
<bdmurray> and can see those bug reports
<hggdh> bdmurray, OK, I will select another victim, and let Martin deal with apport
<BUGabundo> so todays backport-modules reverted all the good of rt2500 pci??
<hggdh> emerald's ones are done
<jtisme> BUGabundo, hello, do you know if we are any closer to solving the lockups with hibernate/suspend
<BUGabundo> jtisme: no idea
<jtisme> ok, not everyone who loads a newer or mainline kernel escapes that one, nasty
<BUGabundo> where can I get previous version of linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-11-generic ?
<jtisme> BUGabundo, when a printer is  not supported in linuxprinting.org can i reply to reporter and move to fix-committed?
<BUGabundo> jtisme: isn't that the other way?
<jtisme> otherway??
<BUGabundo> if its not supported its won't fix?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'm looking at system-config-*
<jtholmes> bug oh, ok
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: please use autocomplete, or I may not read the reply
<hggdh> bdmurray, and I am getting to Evolution
<bdmurray> hggdh: let me know if there's any private stuff in there, I know evolution-mapi has some
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, ok
<hggdh> bdmurray, will do. Evolution is an old nemesis of mine ;-)
<jtholmes> bug 371737
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 371737 in ubuntu "No driver for Xerox Phaser 3110 printer" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371737
<jtholmes> Who has ability to set  Wont-fix  status on bug 371737  linuxprinting.org has no driver, I cannot set Wont-fix status
<jtholmes> hggdh, bdmurray ^^^
<bdmurray> Why does no driver = won't fix?
<jtholmes> bdmurray, I am actually unsure as to what would be done
<andresmujica1> better put it as wishlist, and if possible ask for it at samsung
<hggdh> samsung?
<jtholmes> hggdh, yes reporter said the  samsung  120 something worked, interesting
<jtholmes> hggdh, i just want to give the reporter a sensible answer as to the status
<jtholmes> andresmujica1, i dont see a withlist setting anywhere?
<hggdh> jtholmes, you cannot set wishlist (Importance) unless you are -control
<jtholmes> hggdh, that is what i thought
<hggdh> but yes, we should not close it
<jtholmes> hggdh, ok so what status
<hggdh> jtholmes, status=confirmed (I would liket o have somebody else confirming before putting as triaged), and I will set wishlist
<hggdh> jtholmes, it would be nice if this could be upstreamed
<jtholmes> hggdh, ok thx
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<hggdh> bdmurray, is there a way for editing a bug attachment, or do we have to download, edit, delete the original & upload the attachment again?
<bdmurray> hggdh: no, it'd have to be the latter
<hggdh> thanks. <huge sigh/>
<bdmurray> we might be able make a tool providing there was enough demand
<bdmurray> hggdh: or get apport modified to not include that bit maybe?
<hggdh> perhaps it is worth it... Evo traces are usually populated with private data
<hggdh> no, we need the backtraces :-(
<hggdh> and I do not know all instances where they could pop in (I was thinking of automating this part, also)
<bdmurray> hggdh: right so maybe we should start recording them
<hggdh> hum... yes. Any preferred tools?
<bdmurray> the wiki?
<hggdh> with the (say) regular expressions to be used?
<hggdh> bdmurray, maybe I did not quite follow you here
<bdmurray> hggdh: why don't we look at the bug you were looking at together
<hggdh> bdmurray, bug 359744, for example
<ubot4`> hggdh: Bug 359744 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/359744 is private
<hggdh> look at the threadstacktrace
<hggdh> (or the stacktrace, for that matter)
<hggdh> for the stacktrace, frames 18-20 are one example; frames 11 and 12 are not so critical (but still might be considered private data)
<LumpyCustard> Hi all, just wondering if there was any news on all of the Gusty release bugs being marked as WontFix now that Gusty has reached EOL?
<dtchen> that's what several people are doing, which i see no problem with
<dtchen> you should be able to do so if you're in bugcontrol
<dtchen> (there's no need to e-mail me via Launchpad requesting that i do so)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I think he is waiting for an answer on doing it automaticly for ALL bugs
<TurtlePie> bugmen are really a goiant IT team without proper recognition!
<TurtlePie> we deserve justice
<dtchen> BUGabundo: / LumpyCustard: if you're awaiting whether it's appropriate, the answer is "yes"
<LumpyCustard> I cannot do this, and yes, it should happen automatically, I'll raise an enhancement bug for Launchpad if it's not there already. Cheers
<bdmurray> dtchen: I was going to check with the release team about it just to be sure
<BUGabundo> guys, I would like to say good bye! going offline for a while! good to meet you all! [[]] **
<dtchen> bdmurray: ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-07
<bdmurray> dtchen: Did you see my response regarding speaker-test?
<dtchen> bdmurray: when? it's not in the first of my e-mail crawl, so, no.
<dtchen> ugh, MUAs suck when searching through 7mil+ e-mails
<dtchen> right, on answers, looking now.
<dtchen> bdmurray: you can't use plug for that definition; you need to use type route and wrap it in a plug
<dtchen> bdmurray: i'm a bit confused as to why you're trying to use the existing 5.1 (6-channel) configuration with only 4 channels, however.
<bdmurray> dtchen: I only have 4 speakers?
<dtchen> bdmurray: you would still use channels 6
<dtchen> or just omit that bit completely and continue to use type plug with slave.pcm "surround51"
<dtchen> it's designed to do the right thing regardless whether you have 1, 2, ..., 6 speakers
<bdmurray> well, hey that's neat ;-)
<bdmurray> dtchen: Thanks, I was originally trying test the alsa-driver hook for apport
<dtchen> bdmurray: np. i've extended the hook in my branch (~crimsun/apport/alsa/)
<dtchen> we're missing quite a bit of necessary information that's collected by alsa-info.sh
<bdmurray> dtchen: do you have any thoughts on how people should report sound bugs right now?  Maybe ubuntu-bug linux-sound-base then move them to linux?
<dtchen> bdmurray: for interactive debugging, i've been asking people who use GNOME to use "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio"
<dtchen> bdmurray: if the interactive debugging is just ALSA-related, then i request "ubuntu-bug alsa-base"
<dtchen> bdmurray: in either case, i move the bugs to the appropriate affected source package
<dtchen> (or invalidate, etc.)
<dtchen> it's interesting to note that a nontrivial amount of bugs reported that way turn out to be caused by people attempting to beat Ubuntu - e.g., they install OSSv4 then balk when everything collapses, so when they remove OSSv4, reinstall the userspace ALSA bits, and reload the ALSA driver modules, they're surprised to see that PulseAudio actually works
<jtholmes> if a bug report has been generated by a kernelOops report is that bug considered confirmed?
<jtholmes> hggdh, ^^^
<hggdh> jtholmes, what's the bug#?
<jtholmes> bug 367701
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 367701 in pm-utils "[] hibernate/resume failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367701
<hggdh> jtholmes, even though it still has to go through triage
<jtholmes> hggdh, so do i alter the status or anything?
<jtholmes> or just leave it be
<hggdh> leave it be. I have been out of kernel for quite a long time, so I would rather have somebody up-to-date with it look at it
<jtholmes> ok i ran across about 6-7 with the same or very similar problems, thx
<kklimonda> can it even be debugged without actual oops log?
<kklimonda> or am I just blind?
<jtholmes> you are not blind, there is no oops log afaics
<hggdh> indeed
<jtholmes> is there a move afoot to kind of gently force bug reporters to use ubuntu-bug  XYZ  and stop just random bug reporting to launchpad?
<hggdh> jtholmes, yes (and we were discussing it today), but ubuntu-bug is yet not easy to use (the casual user will be lost with it)
<kklimonda> well, we could somehow ecourage people to use Help->Report Bug but ubuntu-bug is a black magic to most of them imo ;)
<jtholmes> yes, we needd more structure and we need to grab certain hardware info and not have the hardware type in the summary line
<kklimonda> things like PIDs, bug numbers, package names sound scary :)
<hggdh> and command-line...
<jtholmes> hmmm
<kklimonda> maybe some kind of link in launchpad?
<kklimonda> something like apport:bug number?
<kklimonda> so people could click it and apport would launch and gather more info..
<jtholmes> well how about a sub-set of ubuntu-bug that at least gathers some miniminal info and then we can poke the reporter for more definitive info after we receive the initial info
<kklimonda> even try to integrate it with launchpad bug reporting (some firefox extension?)
<hggdh> these are all options, and I am sure they will receive attention at UDS
<jtholmes> sure we need to gain more control of the process as there are many similar bugs but they get reported differently
<kklimonda> true
<jtholmes> good
<jtholmes> we dont want to be restrictive, but right now it is a free for all gallery
<jtholmes> thx
<hggdh> it is indeed. Look at it as growing pains
<jtholmes> yeah, almost 400k of pains :)
<hggdh> as we grow, we adapt. But, most of the times, we adapt to events we perceive, so it takes a while for the new schema to be implemented
<jtholmes> hggdh, say, one thing i have culled tonight is a lot of hibernation problems, any fix u kno about on the horizon
<jtholmes> im tagging them so i can go back to them
<hggdh> jtholmes, no, I do not know the current status (I *never* hibernate ;-) )
<kklimonda> is it even possible to hibernate without swap partition?
<jtholmes> me either but lots of folks do
<jtholmes> kklimonda, that is discussed in several bugs, and some did not have swap and I believe you cant hib w/o swap
<kklimonda> jtholmes: I wonder if swap file is enough
<jtholmes> kklimonda, I dont know much about the overall process
<jtholmes> kklimonda, while we are on it, where is the definition of the  S1-S6 whatever states
<jtholmes> I know where they are in /proc is just dont know where they are defined
<hggdh> you can hibernate to memory, as far as I can remember
<kklimonda> hggdh: is it called suspend to ram? ;}
<hggdh> kklimonda, heh yes.
<jtholmes> hggdh, kklimonda well there is suspend to ram, suspend to disk, and I think there is a network element too
<kklimonda> suspend and hibernate are entirely different things - i remember great article about state of suspend/hibernation in linux but I can't find it..
<kklimonda> jtholmes: network?
<jtholmes> kklimonda, in the acpi/wakeup  there is an ILAN  S4  Status event so I figured network related
<jtholmes> I'll poke around on google to see what I find out about it
<kklimonda> jtholmes: maybe it's related to WOL? S4 is suspend to disk afair..
<kklimonda> but this stuff is scary :)
<jtholmes> ah, ok one down, few to go great
<kklimonda> S3 is suspend to ram
<kklimonda> S0 or S1 is running
<jtholmes> great
<kklimonda> and S5 or S6 is power down
<kklimonda> I don't remember if it counts from 0 or 1
<kklimonda> jtholmes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<jtholmes> ohhhh, wait is this the inittab  init states?
<kklimonda> Power States
<jtholmes> ok things are rattling around in the old noggin
<jtholmes> starting to rattle
<jtholmes> thx for the ref
<hggdh> there is http://www.acpi.info/ (I used it some years ago, when I was recoding it for one brand of laptop
<jtholmes> thx folks, it is all there will stuff it away, both of them
<kklimonda> Binary package hint: firefox-3.0
<kklimonda> Since I upgraded my Dell Inspiron 1420 to ubuntu 9.04 the laptop has been getting hotter quicker and does not
<kklimonda> heh
<kklimonda> I wonder what does it have to do with Firefox (other that it is processor hog ;) )
<hggdh> kklimonda, try epiphany for a while
<jtholmes> kklimonda, you are not alone, i have seen several of those bugs on laptops
<kklimonda> hggdh: i'm addicted to various firefox extensions ;}
<kklimonda> jtholmes: should it be reported against linux ?
<kklimonda> (as in kernel)?
<hggdh> kklimonda, run htop on a terminal, and check your CPU usage. But it may well be acpi-related
<kklimonda> another gem: bug 373040
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 373040 in linux "Adding the Medibuntu repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373040
<jtholmes> hggdh, what process actually reported that bug
<hggdh> seems to have been the boot process -- kernel
<jtholmes> ok
<hggdh> look at the current dmesg
<jtholmes> yeah didnt like fd0 for some reason
<jtholmes> looks like it found two USB storage devices, on two different hubs
<jtholmes> wrong on is mouse
<hggdh> and many errors on the usb stick, it seems
<jtholmes> or the  usb-creator command did something wrong if that was what created the usb stick
<jtholmes> well folks i am going to call it a night, tomorrow will be here in about 7.5 hours thereabouts enjoyed it
<micahg> hggdh: did ubuntu home dir permissions change recently?
<micahg> actually
<micahg> this can be open to anyone
<Hobbsee> not that i'm aware of
<micahg> I just discovered there seem to be 2 different types of ATI drivers for linux
<micahg> is there a place to throw wireless bugs?
<micahg> example bug 365119
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 365119 in firefox-3.0 "cant use 'N' frequency with new netgear pcmcia laptop adapter/wireless network issues." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365119
<micahg> it's obviously misclassified
<micahg> I'm thinking convert to Q
<micahg> since he just needs help
<hggdh> micahg, shoot
<micahg> shoot what?
<micahg> oh, did you not see the Q hggdh?
<micahg> I was saying bug 365119 is for sure misclassified
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 365119 in firefox-3.0 "cant use 'N' frequency with new netgear pcmcia laptop adapter/wireless network issues." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365119
<micahg> but should I convert to Q
<micahg> or could there be an actual bug?
<micahg> does this work now?
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> yay
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so, I should convert to Q
<micahg> or jsut remove from FF and troubleshoot?
<hggdh> the reporter states having tried windows drivers
<micahg> yes
<hggdh> so -- this sounds like ndiswrapper
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I was trying to find out if there were native drivers
<hggdh> ask if ndiswrapper is in use. This is the only use I know for network-related .inf files
<micahg> yes, definitely, but isn't user just asking if there is a normal way to get it working?
<micahg> rather than asking if we can get the windows drivers to work?
<hggdh> the point is we do not have access to the windows blobs. ndiswrapper emulates the Windows NDIS component, and the driver believes it is talking with windows
<dholbach> good morning
<hggdh> morning, dholbach
<micahg> yes, I'm very familiar with the package
<dholbach> hi hggdh
<micahg> but, i'm asking a psychology type Q
<micahg> is the user asking for help with ndiswrapper or would user be happy with native drivers
<hggdh> *if* there are native drivers...
<micahg> that's my Q
<micahg> you have any resources you use to check?
<hggdh> the user seems to be able to connect, just cannot connect on N
<hggdh> of old I used, and did some work, with ndiswrapper. Nowadays I am quite rusty there
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> so first we need to find out *why* the user tried windows drivers
<micahg> just found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I';ll mark as ndiswrapper and ask user for lshw -C network
<hggdh> oh, wg511 uses atheros, so there might be a native driver for it
<micahg> depends which revision
<hggdh> yes. But I do not see a wn511, so it may just not work with the native driver
<micahg> right, or the wiki hasn;t been updated :)
<hggdh> or that ;-)
<hggdh> and time for googling on it, I guess
<micahg> yep
<micahg> hggdh: do we do anything for linuxmint? bug 360352
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 360352 in firefox-3.0 "[Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x8000ffff (NS_ERROR_UNEXPECTED) [nsIPrefBranch.getIntPref]"  nsresult: "0x8000ffff (NS_ERROR_UNEXPECTED)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://speeddial/content/speeddial.js :: generateTabCells :: line 405"  data: no]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360352
<micahg> or should I just move to their project?
<hggdh> just move to their project. We only deal with Ubuntu here
<micahg> ok
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session in 1m in #ubuntu-classroom
<micahg> really?
<micahg> 6AM UTC?
<towolf> on my thinkpad x server restarts when resuming from suspend. how would i get to the bottom of this? how to log, etc?
<pedro_> Happy hug day!, remember we're celebrating a hug day based on compiz today https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090507 feel free to grab any bug out the list
<YoBoY> hi pedro_
<pedro_> hello YoBoY!
<bddebian> Boo
<kklimonda> hey, does "This attachment is a patch" should be checked only for .debdiffs or all patches in general?
<andresmujica> ping pedro
<pedro_> hola andresmujica
<andresmujica> hola pedro
<andresmujica> i'm revamping the bugsquad/meetings page using the QA page as template, so i can publish it at the fridge calendar and send the email to the list
<james_w> kklimonda: all patches
<andresmujica> but i wonder which topics should i propose.. the ones sent to the mailing list? what do you think?
<pedro_> andresmujica: yeap the ones sent to the mailing list orderer by the date they were proposed seems fine
<pedro_> andresmujica: don't forget to add the name of the person who proposed the topic in () at the agenda
<andresmujica> ok, great
<pedro_> andresmujica: are you setting all at BugSquad/Meeting ?
<andresmujica> also i'm planning to update the bugsquad header to insert the meeting date below the Hug Day announcement, woud it be fine?
<andresmujica> yeap that one
<pedro_> andresmujica: yep feel free to do it
<pedro_> you can use as an example the one of the Hugdays
<andresmujica> it's really old, however i've moved the old one to BugSquad/Meeting/2007
<andresmujica> ok
<hggdh> bdmurray, dpkg done
<mrooney> Anyone know if mirrors are selected at install time, besides the US repository?
<mrooney> Or are all stock installs using the Main or US update repository?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I believe they are selected
<hggdh> bdmurray, I understand we are *not* closing invalid bugs that fail apport-retrace. But I thought there was a movement to do so...
<bdmurray> I don't recall that, plus it would suck to lose a test case if there is one.
<hggdh> OK
<micahg> hggdh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Unusable%20stack%20trace%20after%20retracing
<hggdh> micahg, yes, thanks
<hggdh> bug 315387
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 315387 in malone "[API] add method to delete attachments" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315387
<bdmurray> pedro_: any idea where 299165 belongs?
<pedro_> bdmurray: looking
<pedro_> grgr i'm really hating the "Please try again" messages...
<micahg> hddgh: I was just thinking, if hte policy changed, someone should update the wiki
<pedro_> bdmurray: mm i don't think it's a gnome-keybinding issue. Would be better to send that upstream at bugs.opencompositing.org
<hggdh> micahg, no, it did not change (Brian confirmed it)
<bdmurray> pedro_: The same thing happens w/o compiz though.  You have to hold ctrl+alt to navigate
<ienorand> Hia. Widely different boot times on Karmic, with .30 being considerably slower than .28, would that be something to put down in a bug?
<colonelqubit> I'd like to make a comment on a blueprint on launchpad, but I can't find an "Add a comment" button or similar. How can I comment on the blueprint?
<colonelqubit> there's a "status whiteboard" that I could add text to, but that seems kind of hackish.
<colonelqubit> (as my comment doesn't really have anything to do with the status of the blueprint)
<Pici> colonelqubit: You may want to ask that in #launchpad
<colonelqubit> Pici: thanks
<bdmurray> The blueprint should have a corresponding wiki page
<colonelqubit> bdmurray: would the blueprint page have a link to the wiki, and if so, how would it be labeled?
<bdmurray> colonelqubit: there should be / may be a Read the full specification link
<colonelqubit> bdmurray: I've got a "Set the URL for this specification" link -- maybe that's supposed to be set to a wiki page.
<bdmurray> yes, that's correct
<colonelqubit> bdmurray: Ahh.. the launchpad docs go into this: https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<colonelqubit> bdmurray: so if the page isn't set, and I'd like to comment.... is it suggested that I add a wiki page?
<colonelqubit> bdmurray: and how does notification work -- if I update the wiki page does the blueprint page get some kind of ping-back?
<hggdh> which package carries /usr/include/asm/errno.h?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - the kernel
<BUGabundo> why is the "asm" name so familiar to me ?
<hggdh> ah, linux-libc-dev...
<hggdh> no
<hggdh> :-( I lost my /usr/include/asm/errno.h :-(
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - bug 373214
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 373214 in linux-ports "/usr/include/asm/* is not present in linux-libc-dev" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373214
<chrisccoulson> its breaking a lot of builds currently
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, ah, thanks. I was staring to think I was crazy: apt-file stated it was in linux-libc-dev, and still...
<BUGabundo> where can I find upstream for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netspeed/+bug/373461 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 373461 in netspeed "netspeed applet no longer allows to set font size" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> is it gnome too?
<kklimonda> http://www.wh-hms.uni-ulm.de/~mfcn/shared/netspeed
<kklimonda> well, it is an url in watch..
<kklimonda> http://www.gnome.org/projects/netspeed/
<kklimonda> ya, looks like a gnome project
<kklimonda> weird that they are not using gnome ftp..
<hggdh> but they use b.g.o for the bugs
<BUGabundo> upstreaming the bug / regression now
<BUGabundo> do you guys if NM handles PPPoE? asac and #nm is silence
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, evening,  bug 363533 says removing all proprietary viedo drivers causes black screen of death etc. to go away is anyone aware of this behavior
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 363533 in pm-utils "ATI Radeon HD 3670 Proprietary FGLRX Drivers break Suspend, Hibernate and major performance issues." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363533
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: I know I some times sound like a bot, but im not GOD and omnipresent ehehe
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, i lol when folks ask, is BUGabundo a bot :) :)
<BUGabundo> that's one of the reasons why I'm cutting down my online activities.... getting tired of that :\
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-08
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, ah, dont worry
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, i just wonder if anyone has had the time to do a bit of a study to see if the proprietary drivers are behind this black screen (of death) and hibernation problems?
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: AFAIK from nvidia nouveu driver
<BUGabundo> it fails to reconnect to X
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, i asked a few to report to the bug if they were using any parts of linux-restricted-drivers
<BUGabundo> I can ssh to it and debug
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, some say they can ssh at first but after a while that too goes away, this is so nasty
<BUGabundo> not my area of expertise
<BUGabundo> you need a Xswat team member
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, not mine either i can only gather facts
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, oh well, onward and upward, sometimes the reporters end up telling ubuntu devs what to fix to cure the problem :)
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: »» /j #ubuntu-x
<calc> BUGabundo: i think its the capital letters that make them think you are a bot
<BUGabundo> calc: or me over talking and provide links faster and for more stuff then the bot does
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, ^^^^^
<jtholmes> drives them crazy, i questioned who BUGabundo was at first but then said, that cant be a bot!!
<hggdh> what? BUGabundo is not a bot??
<BUGabundo> hggdh: don't incentivate it :\
<hggdh> ah, sorry, sir. But it was irresistible. OTH, I have been asked before if I was a machine when playing chess online
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> that good ah?
<BUGabundo> lets play batalha naval some day
<hggdh> and I *really* wanted to respond "no, I am not, I am a <GPF> rebooting"
<hggdh> BUGabundo, the worst is that I am *not* that good on chess. Left it about 35 years ago, and only got back now (i.e., some two years ago)
<BUGabundo> 35 y ago??
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> how old are you ?
 * BUGabundo feels young again...
 * BUGabundo and then it fades.....
<hggdh> 54
<kklimonda> this silence is precious ;)
<pace_t_zulu> sometimes i feel old around these high schoolers who are in IRC
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: I felt old around them when I was in high school :/
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: and you are how old ?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: had no idea! would give you 30 something ehe
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: 26
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: how old are you?
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: so you are the kid here ehehe
<hggdh> heh. I wish, I wish. My older son is 30 ;-)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: does he like FOSS? eheh
<pace_t_zulu> Ubuntu knows nothing of the age of its users, contributors, and developers
<hggdh> no, but likes games. He is an accountant...
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, and this is good.
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: we all have something to contribute
<hggdh> right. This is, perhaps, the best part of it all.
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: shure! all my/our questions are for personal curiosity
<BUGabundo1> not OS development
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: you still haven't shared your age
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: are you now BUGabundo1? what is going on?
<hggdh> I would say < 30
<BUGabundo1> 28
<hggdh> it's his alter ego
<pace_t_zulu> brb
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: wrong NM button, 3G restarted
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: wrong NM button, 3G restarted
<pace_t_zulu> you aren't cloaked
<pace_t_zulu> neither is hggdh
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: Is FiOS as awesome as I dream it is?
<pace_t_zulu> hello?
<pace_t_zulu> did i scare you guys off?
<kklimonda> nah, you just got disconnected..
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: nope
<kklimonda> ;)
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<pace_t_zulu> did hggdh answer my question about FiOS?
<kklimonda> nope
<pace_t_zulu> ok... so maybe i made hggdh nervous that i know he has FiOS... or maybe he is just AFK
<BUGabundo1> so is this any good ? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581804
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 581804 in general "netspeed applet no longer allows to set font size" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: any one on freenode knows
<BUGabundo1> its on the IP connection
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, no, I was busy elsewhere. But I do not know about being marvelous, since I cannot download faster than ~3.5Mbyes per second
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo1: do you know where i am connecting from?
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: does it matter? :)
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, no, because you masked it
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: no
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: that was my point to BUGabundo1
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: let me guess - you are in my flat, hiding in my closet? :P
<hggdh> it is an option, but I never had the patience to follow the path (likewise with TOR)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i'm guessing you are in the UK
<hggdh> :-)
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: nah
<hggdh> we leave traces everywhere we go...
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: a bit OT, but its quite easy to ping back conections if you know what you are doing
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: Poland
<BUGabundo1> and since most ISPs now GPS tag DSLAMS even easier to track users
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i see that now... and i recall you being frustrated w/ your english a couple days back
<kklimonda> yeah, that was probably me :)
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo1: i'd like to know more about how to ping back
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: can't ... sorry
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo1: do you know how to ping back?
<BUGabundo1> I do
<BUGabundo1> but don't use it
<pace_t_zulu> i am strickly "white hat"
<hggdh> there is also another point: we are under freenode, and the folks there get unhappy if you start to dig
<hggdh> (justly so, methinks)
<kklimonda> I'm impressed - KK is under development for two weeks and it still works ;)
<kklimonda> and I can even use X..
<hggdh> kklimonda, it will come to pass ;-)
<hggdh> but I had two failures building packages here, right now (Evolution and coreutils)
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: here is a line I love to use on IRC: "you never know who is on the other side"
<hggdh> (so I am waiting for the new version of linux-glibc-dev) ;-)
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: and I find it *even* faster then JJ
<BUGabundo1> at least booting
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, I have to say I went thru the upgrade a bit worried
<BUGabundo1> but disk IO is getting worse, _again_
<hggdh> boot is fast, indeed
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: why?
<BUGabundo1> its just JJ + proposed
<hggdh> there were already 1,200 packages to upgrade
<kklimonda> hmm?
<kklimonda> weird
<BUGabundo1> that many?
<hggdh> yes
<BUGabundo1> I didnt get that many I think
<BUGabundo1> but I'm still reading apt-listchanges backlog
<BUGabundo1> from day 04
<hggdh> I have a lot of packages here -- ~4500
<kklimonda> hggdh: nice
<hggdh> and a lot of -dev
<kklimonda> I've decided to create pbuilder to build packages
<hggdh> gnome, KDE, and xfce
<hggdh> yes, good idea. I am still to look at sbuild
<kklimonda> I only have few -dev packages required by various ubuntu/debian tools
<kklimonda> And I try to keep my system clean
<kklimonda> I have a list of packages that are installed during installation..
<kklimonda> and I do a diff from time to time to check if I can delete something
<hggdh> way to go. But, please keep in mind, this is all on my laptop. My servers are very clean
<hggdh> (and I just went though another apt-get autoclean, and recovered 1.4G)
<BUGabundo1> sleep deprived, can't grep
<BUGabundo1> $ dpkg -l | grep -c
<BUGabundo1> what's wrong with this?
<hggdh> you want dpkg -l | wc -l
<BUGabundo1> ahh wc
<BUGabundo1> keep forgeting
<hggdh> :-)
<BUGabundo1> 2588
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: you ?
<hggdh> hold on
<kklimonda> dpkg -l |grep ll |wc -l
<kklimonda> erm
<kklimonda> dpkg -l |grep ii |wc -l
<kklimonda> dpkg -l will display all packages you had installed
<hggdh> oops
<kklimonda> $ dpkg -l |grep ii |wc -l
<kklimonda> 1446
<kklimonda> $  dpkg -l | wc -l
<kklimonda> 1873
<hggdh> without the grep: 4477. With the grep: 4467
<hggdh> again: gnome, a working KDE, and a working xfce. Plus a lot of dbgsym
<BUGabundo1> dpkg -l |grep ii |wc -l
<BUGabundo1> 2568
<BUGabundo1> 20 in diference? funny
<BUGabundo1> I need a bigger /
<BUGabundo1> 10GiBs is NOT enough to install as many dbgsym as I need to
<kklimonda> hmm..
<kklimonda> you could create a separate partition for them
<kklimonda> afair all dbgsym goes to /usr/lib/debug/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo1: the difference is smaller when you always use --purge to remove packages
<hggdh> and, by default, all is installed under /
<hggdh> (single partition)
<BUGabundo1> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<BUGabundo1> /dev/sda1             9.3G  7.2G  1.7G  82% /
<kklimonda> /dev/sda1             7.4G  4.3G  2.7G  62% /
<kklimonda> ;)
<BUGabundo1> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<BUGabundo1> /dev/sda5             282G  134G  148G  48% /home
<hggdh> wow
<hggdh> and I thought I had a large home, at 35G...
<hggdh> /dev/mapper/sys-root  5.0G  689M  4.0G  15% /
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda_> heh
<kklimonda_> something crashed..
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda_: something?
<BUGabundo1> how misterious of you
<BUGabundo1> I *have* to go... past my curfew
<kklimonda_> BUGabundo1: I was deleting ~30GB of old files when everything froze..
<BUGabundo1> but wanna ask something...
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda_: ahhh the old FS bug
<kklimonda_> ya, ext4 one..
<kklimonda_> it may be..
<BUGabundo1> I was talking to pace_t_zulu, about pgp keys
<BUGabundo1> I import his via CLI but it didn't get into my keyring
<BUGabundo1> only bia seahorse it worked
<kklimonda_> weir
<kklimonda_> d
<BUGabundo1> bug or feature?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo1: what key?
<kklimonda> i'll try
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: key from ubuntu key server
<BUGabundo1> cli says it was imported
<BUGabundo1> but doesn't/didn't show up
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: pace_t_zulu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/166407/
<kklimonda> i like this addkey script/alias..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo1: worked fine
<pace_t_zulu> enough of this pace_t_zulu crap on IRC... no hiding who you are if you're contributing to Ubuntu
<kklimonda> BUGabundo1: you know that addkey adds key to apt keyring?
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: duh
<BUGabundo1> wrong comand
<BUGabundo1> that's why it didn't work
<BUGabundo1> ok bed time... guess tommorow it will be better
<kklimonda> good night :)
<pace_t_zulu> late over in portugal, huh?
<pace_t_zulu> i suppose in poland too
<kklimonda> don't remind me ;)
<BUGabundo1> Fri May  8 01:22:30 WEST 2009
<BUGabundo1> not as late as some times.... like 4am... but late enough to be in trouble
<hggdh> Arsenal till I die??
<BUGabundo1> ehhe
<BUGabundo1> bye everyone
<hggdh> bye
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: I'm Arsenal till I die
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: not an American thing
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda and BUGabundo probably know what I mean
<pace_t_zulu> maybe
<kklimonda> :)
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: just Google "arsenal"
<pace_t_zulu> alright i'm changing locations
<pace_t_zulu> be back later
<hggdh> I know what Arsenal means ;-)
<hggdh> I just did not expect it from someone in the US (but, then, I am also a stranger in a stranger land... a ger...
<jtholmes> oh no my buggy BUGabundo is gone, i cant stand it :)
<kklimonda> heh, no vmware-tools for KK users ;)
<jtholmes> hggdh, when a developer marks a bug invalid then the user says the steps the devl listed caused things to work can it be updated to fix released and effectivey closed
<hggdh> jtholmes, depends -- may have been fixed, or may be the user was doing something wrong
<hggdh> which bug?
<jtholmes> bug 370275
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370275 in network-manager "Network utilities don't work" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370275
<jtholmes> user was doing something wrong and corrected his actions
<hggdh> jtholmes, the user messed up... so the bug is closed invalid
<hggdh> is to be close invalid
<jtholmes> hggdh, ok, if a user downloads some update(s) and the problem they reported goes away and they request to close the bug, what state should it be moved to and by who
<jtholmes> who being  normal bug chasers or -control
<hggdh> fixed released, unknown
<jtholmes> ok
<hggdh> there is a standard response for this
<jtholmes> in the canned responses file?
<hggdh> yes
<jtholmes> ok i know where that file is, will look it over thx
<hggdh> welcome
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> morning
<dholbach> hi micahg
<micahg> I'm trying to clear out some old bugs in FF
<thekorn> good morning
<micahg> what are criteria for marking bug as a master?
<ketch> If anyone is up, is it a bug that a HP dv8000 laptop with AMD64, U8.10, can get wireless to work?
<BUGabundo> no bugs today? or is everyone sleeping ?
<simono_> BUGabundo: finally ubuntu is free of bugs ;)
<BUGabundo> simono_: LOL
<BUGabundo> guys need a bit of help
<BUGabundo> trying to place http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581804 on bug 373461
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 373461 in netspeed "netspeed applet no longer allows to set font size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373461
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 581804 in general "netspeed applet no longer allows to set font size" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> but it doesnt allow me to choose the upstream proj
<BUGabundo> am i still a sleep, or is LP drunk?
<simono_> BUGabundo: what's the name of the upstream project? can't find it
<BUGabundo> simono_: see my problem?
<simono_> BUGabundo: I think it's not registered with launchpad
<BUGabundo> its supposed to be gnome or something
<BUGabundo> simono_: i'll have to leave for a whle
<BUGabundo> can u register it please?
<BUGabundo> bbl
<simono_> BUGabundo: it seems that is isn't possible at the moment to link to an upstream bug, if the project itsn't registered (see bug 144072)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 144072 in malone "No way to link to upstream bug if it's not registered as a project in LP" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144072
<YoBoY> hi
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: hi
<BUGabundo> simono_: thanks
<BUGabundo> humm is LP karma settings wrong again?
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mpt/+karma
<BUGabundo> Specification Tracking is giving way too much karma
<jpds> BUGabundo: -> #launchpad
<BUGabundo> jpds: yeah i know
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
<BUGabundo> cwillu: my love.... missed u ! why arent u on +1, you poker
<andresmujica> morning!
<bddebian> Boo
<Ampelbein> bddebian: ooB
<bddebian> :)
<askand> Can someone reproduce this bug? Add tomboy to the panel, rightclick it and open settings, click the open new notetemplate link to open an errormessage
<YoBoY> askand: i can confirm
<YoBoY> it's complaining about a key on gconf who end with a /
<askand> YoBoY: great, I file a report then, the developer will have it fixed in 0.14.2
<YoBoY> ok :)
<askand> YoBoY: please confirm bug 373723 :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 373723 in tomboy "Tomboy is complaining about about a key in gconf ending with a /" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373723
<YoBoY> do you have the link to the upstream bug/fix/... ?
<askand> YoBoY: yes http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581582
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 581582 in General "Empty tooltip" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<YoBoY> soo, you can make the link to the upstream :) and mark it fix released
<askand> its already fixed apparently by using a button instead of text
<YoBoY> arg... it's a duplicate of this one bug 365472 i think
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 365472 in tomboy "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for tomboy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365472
<askand> indeedm should I mark that as a duplicate?
<askand> or vice versa?
<YoBoY> the bugs are the same ^^ my fault i don't have verified (or your fault :p)
<YoBoY> keep the old one
<askand> YoBoY: thanks
<YoBoY> you're welcome
<micahg> I have a Q about bug 156909
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 156909 in firefox "/usr/share/menu/firefox file is missing in firefox package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156909
<micahg> It's a problem for the FF2 package in Hardy, but FF3 is not affected, nor is FF1.5 in dapper
<jeki> Can anyone look at this report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/368580
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368580 in app-install-data-ubuntu "aMule should be offered instead of aMule AdunanzA" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> micahg: then its in the right place - there are 2 packages in launchpad for firefox - firefox and firefox-3.0
<micahg> bdmurray: yes, but I"m wondering about if I can do anything for it
<bdmurray> micahg: it doesn't sound too SRU worthy
<micahg> so, I should leave it?
<micahg> bdmurray: also, can I add this EOL text to the bugs responses wiki?
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/166980/
<bdmurray> micahg: I'd prefer not.  In the event that a bug has a test case (steps to recreate the bug) we as triagers should be proactive in trying to recreate it first before losing valuable data by just closing the bug.
<micahg> ok, how about conditionally?
<micahg> Last night I closed a few with no information
<bdmurray> Maybe if 5 were elaborated to include something like:
<bdmurray> I've tried recreating this bug with $DISTRO and was unable to given the information you've provided.  Please either a) upgrade and test or b) increase the verbosity of the steps to recreate it so we can try again.
<micahg> Which one is 5?
<micahg> I have 5 as bugs w/ou a package
<bdmurray> line 5
<micahg> ah
<micahg> of my EOL text
<bdmurray> in your pastebin ;-)
<micahg> so, you would just note to set to incomplete then, right?
<bdmurray> Yes, that sounds ideal to me.
<micahg> should it be a subsection in here than: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<micahg> or it's own section?
<bdmurray> a subsection of Bugs/Responses
<micahg> yes, sorry, I meant if it should be a subsection of one of the current reposonses
<micahg> like I did for Medibuntu under pacakges not provided
<bdmurray> I think not a subsection, that page needs some help anyway
<micahg> ok
<bdmurray> Adobe Reader is available from the partner archive and that's preferred to Medibuntu
<micahg> Is anyone supporting the partner archive?
<hggdh> micahg, well, yes, canonical & the partners
<micahg> hggdh: I'm wondering where people go for support?
<micahg> LP?
<micahg> I'll fix the wiki, I just need to know what to fix it with
<hggdh> micahg, should be in LP, yes. But I am getting continuous LP errors (timeouts)
<micahg> ok, I'll fix wiki
<micahg> hggdh: partner repo bugs go in standard ubuntu project?
<hggdh> micahg, no, they should have entries for them. But I cannot check for it right now
<hggdh> jeki, what gives there? What would you like us to do?
<wirechief> any updates on troubleshooting x freezes  on the bug "freeze" after April 3rd ?
<micahg> hggdh: I meant their respective package under the ubuntu project
<primes2h> ogasawara: bdmurray: There are a lot of bugs that can be closed as "won't fix". gutsy-backports and feisty-backports.
<micahg> bdmurray: can you check this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Distro%20has%20reached%20EOL
<wirechief> i am currently able to reproduce the freeze everytime i go to www.woodtv.com
<primes2h> The problem is that only ubuntu-backporters are able to mark them as "Won't fix".
<hggdh> micahg, this is one of the things I was trying to find out. Try searching LP for acroread, see what you find.
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread
<wirechief> i am thinking its a variant of the the April 3rd bug though.
<primes2h> ogasawara: bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports and https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports
<bdmurray> primes2h: those are community projects
<bdmurray> and that's the right url for partner acroread bugs
<micahg> ok
<jeki> hggdh, there is no bug?
<jeki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/368580
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368580 in app-install-data-ubuntu "aMule should be offered instead of aMule AdunanzA" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: good morning
<jeki> "Add/Remove Applications" show aMule AdunanzA instead of aMule
<hggdh> jeki, I do not follow you. Yes, there seems to be a bug. What would you like us to do?
<jeki> hggdh, fix?
<jeki> sorry I don't understand your question
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, good morning. And -- you have already left yesterday -- I *know who the Arsenal are.
<jeki> this channel is for ubuntu bugs, no?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: The Arsenal... with a capital 'T'
<hggdh> jeki,  we deal with bug triaging here... for fixing bugs there are other channels. But I can set it to triaged.
<micahg> hggdh: what qualifies to setting a bug as master?
<micahg> I thought there was a doc, but I couldn't find it
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, although I do not follow soccer (er, football) anymore, I beg to differ ;-)
<jeki> hggdh, I was sent from ubuntu-dev, ubuntu-motu and ubuntu +1 to here
<jeki> What is the proper channel?
<hggdh> jeki, ugh, that was ugly
<jeki> O_o?
<primes2h> bdmurray: you mean they can't be closed?
<bdmurray> primes2h: I mean I have no power in that particular project
<jeki> hggdh, what is the proper channel?
<hggdh> jeki, we can set it triaged, and I did that. Notice that one of the subscribers is Michael Voigt, and he might be the one fixing it eventually. Nevertheless, you might also open a bug on bugzilla.gnome.org (since g-a-i is sourced there
<jeki> hggdh, you read the bug?
<hggdh> jeki, and adding, then, and upstream bug tracker.
<hggdh> yes, I did. And?
<jeki> I subscribed Michael Voigt
<primes2h> bdmurray: ok, so I'll try to ask jdong about them.
<micahg> bdmurray: could you please verify that the text I added was ok
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Distro%20has%20reached%20EOL
<hggdh> oh boy. Jeki, it is not courteous to subscribe others without them asking for it
<jeki> well, he was the last motu that upload the package
<jeki> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu
<hggdh> jeki, notwithstanding this. mvo has other tasks to work on, I am certain, and if he decides he has time to work on this, he will. If he decides otherwise, somebody else will. But by subscribing him, you just create spam mail for him
<micahg> hggdh: bug 355128
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 355128 in usplash "usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm() (dup-of: 350250)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355128
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 350250 in usplash "usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350250
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 355218
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 355218 in firefox-3.0 "can't connect to rapidshare.com" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355218
<micahg> seems like a network problem, no?
<hggdh> micahg, it sounds more like user issue. There is nothing that I can see that suggests network issue
<hggdh> micahg, hold on, let me try to get there
<micahg> I'm saying it's not a FF bug
<hggdh> I agree
<micahg> Convert to Q and hope someone is patient enought to troubleshoot?
<hggdh> micahg, yes. This really smells like support
<micahg> any idea about why LP's been so flaky lately?
<hggdh> there is an open issue on LP -- bug 360846
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360846
<jcastro> bdmurray: do you guys have a lp bugs/QA session for this UDS?
<jcastro> bdmurray: the one where we put gmb in the middle and throw rocks?
<bdmurray> jcastro: I was going to check with gmb or someone before setting it up.
<bdmurray> But yes we'd like to throw rocks
<jcastro> bdmurray: I think having another one would be useful, when you do one can you put me in as necessary or whatever the lingo is?
<bdmurray> jcastro: no, you can be part of the community one! ;-)
<jcastro> bdmurray: ok so do you want me to schedule it in our track or in the QA track?
<jcastro> (we're kind of running out of room)
<bdmurray> jcastro: last UDS the bugs team met with each track regarding issues right?
<bdmurray> I'd imagine the same thing happening
<jcastro> yeah, I don't know what their plan is this year
<jcastro> ok, I will tell them to start scheduling
<bdmurray> Perhaps we should check with them?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I'm hearing some scrachting on karmic kernel :(
<hggdh> BUGabundo, then this is good! I hear nothing ;-)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: eheh I peaty for you
<kklimonda> any django developer around?
<Pici> kklimonda: #django may be a better place to ask
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: Pici makes a good point
<kklimonda> I need someone to check if my fix for bug 367214 works
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 367214 in python-django-tagging "utils.calculate_cloud() can leave font_size unset for most frequent tag" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367214
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: come on #ubuntu-pt. we have 2 there
<pace_t_zulu> does someone mind looking at my latest suggestion for bug 301007
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 301007 in matplotlib "python-matplotlib: missing package dependency (python-tk)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301007
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: the problem is that people aren't reading documentation.. :/
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: should an average user be expected to do additional configuration after the appropriate packages are installed?
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: no - in my opinion if matplotlib requires tk in default configuration it should depend on it.
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: so what is the problem then
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<hggdh> well...
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: that sample script i provided does not work with python-gtk2
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: the last comment is about /usr/share/doc/python-matplotlib/README.Debian ;)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i see that
<hggdh> depend on -tk is not a solution
<kklimonda> so you have asked about "latest suggestion" - sorry if I've mistaken you for someone else :)
<kklimonda> hggdh: the right way would be engine "auto" which is already suggested..
<hggdh> yes
<kklimonda> and from what i've seen upstream is already working on that
<hggdh> meanwhile, either this is documented (*must* reconfigure if not using python-tk), or a local bypass is implemented. But the bug is real, and still valid
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: why doesn't it work with python-gtk2?
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: upstream can work on that and we will get the update
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: only because tk is set in config file?
<pace_t_zulu> can't we just release an ubuntu4 that depends on python-tk
<hggdh> kklimonda, it seems it will work as long as the user reconfigures
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, no, we cannot. What if the user does *not* want python-tk, but one of the other options?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: my point is the user should not be concerned with this sort of configuration issue
<kklimonda> hggdh: but we are already shipping python-gtk2 in ubuntu-desktop task.. we could switch the default option to python-gtk2 and reorder Depends:..
<hggdh> kklimonda, -gtk2 is automatically installed?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: any user who knows enough to know they do *not* want python-tk... is free to do the reconfigure
<kklimonda> hggdh: it is in default desktop installation
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: -gtk2 is in ubuntu-desktop
<hggdh> kklimonda, then I agree: reorder depends, and redefine defalut configuration for it. But this will solve karmic
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i should write a comment to be more explicit regarding this problem on the bug report
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: this is a UX problem... the sort that Debian does not care as much about as Ubuntu
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: you should also contact debian maintainer and ask him why was Tk choosed as default.
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, yes, add a "Workaround" stating that if -tk is not installed, user must reconfigure /some/where/config to use the correct library
<kklimonda> but I'm afraid that he won't reconsider changing default to gtk2 and we'll have to add another ubuntu-specific patch :/
<hggdh> heh. Per Tosi, this seems to be true
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i have no problem adding an Ubuntu specific patch
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: if there is no other option than yes.
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, did you read the debian notes?
<hggdh> this could actually be an interim solution: add a question during install (debconf?)
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i have read the nots
<pace_t_zulu> notes
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i see no need for a question... one of the packages should be there
<pace_t_zulu> ubuntu4 could just depend on python-tk
<pace_t_zulu> and we can do an ubuntu5 that detects the best option
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, propose it, then, and let's see what the maintainers think
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: added an comment saying that
<pace_t_zulu> I don't know why this Sandro Tosi is so concerned with Ubuntu's efforts if it is downstream
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, also please note there is already an assignee, so it might be a good idea to touch bases with s/he
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i have
<hggdh> Sandro is just stating he will refuse the patch as proposed -- we means we would have to maintain a delta
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: this Sandro Tosi fellow keeps adding his Debian ideas
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i see no problem with having an ubuntu4 delta if our ubuntu5 patch gets accepted
<hggdh> cuz he *is* from Debian...
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: in the meantime it is a UX problem... something Ubuntu prides itself on and Debian doesn't
<hggdh> well, sort of. Debian is very much geared towards something that will always work, on all supported platforms. User experience is a bit secondary
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: this is a bug report we can fix... a new bug can be opened to address Tosi's concerns
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i will be happy to address it myself
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i will be happy to *open* it myself
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, no need to open a new one. We should start with a proposed fix, and then let the world beat on it
<kklimonda> I wonder if this change could be considered a SRU..
<pace_t_zulu> !SRU
<ubot4`> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<hggdh> it might -- but I do not know if it is serious enough for that
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i would think so
<kklimonda> exactly..
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: is UX not serious?
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: you should discuss it on #ubuntu-motu
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: students will be starting school in august/september (before karmic) they need not worry about this
<kklimonda> people there are more likely to tell you if this is worth a SRU and how to approach it.
<kklimonda> I agree that default setting isn't fortunate one for Ubuntu..
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: do you disagree that a quick ubuntu4 is easy and an ubuntu5 could be complete within weeks?
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: I'm afraid there is nothing like a quick fix in SRU ;)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: ubuntu5 could be the SRU
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: what is your final suggestion? make it depend on python-tk or change default engine to python-gtk2?
<pace_t_zulu> final approach would be to automatically select... prioritize python-gtk2 and work back from there with python-tk being the last resort
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: is that unreasonable?
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: if i produce a patch that achieves that can we push it through? the SRU isn't a major concern at the moment
<hggdh> I would rather present a question on install, suggesting the available options, and reconfiguring the system default if needed
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: without SRU it won't hit jaunty.
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: and we have almost 6 months to fix it for karmic
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: questions during install are just plain annoying
<kklimonda> hggdh: I'm not sure if motu-sru will accept such a change..
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: we fix it for karmic... when we know we have something good we can SRU it for jaunty
<pace_t_zulu> or even backport it
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: please - discuss it on #ubuntu-motu, I'm not a MOTU myself and I don't want to say something that isn't right.. :)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: right now i care more about a fix...
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i'd like to provide an acceptable patch before involving MOTU
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: it would be better to discuss the right way of fixing it - even for a time being.
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, the point is if there are motus available they can point to you what would be acceptable
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: creating patch that won't be accepted will make everyone unhappy ;)
<hggdh> (and you foremost ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda and hggdh i get the idea... i will take this to #ubuntu-motu
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda and hggdh one silly question
<hggdh> there are no silly questions, pace_t_zulu
<hggdh> well, perhaps ;-)
<hggdh> but shoot
<pace_t_zulu> in the setup routine to automatically detect the correct backend ... should that be done in setup.py?
<kklimonda> no - it has to be done after installation
<kklimonda> perhaps using debconf?
<hggdh> I would say so
<pace_t_zulu> i see that setup.py is explicit about it
<pace_t_zulu> and refers to setup.cfg - where it is actually defined
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: setup.py is called only when package is built on server
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: the actual package doesn't use it anymore
<pace_t_zulu> have you guys looked at the source at all?
<hggdh> OK, I am downloading it now ;-)
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: why are you asking?
<kklimonda> (I'm looking at it now)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: because i want to fix this bug
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: So I've told you already that setup.cfg and setup.py aren't the right places to fix it.
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: there is a setup.cfg in the debian/ directory
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: pvt please
<pace_t_zulu> which clearly states 'backend = TkAgg'
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: but didn't you wanteto fix it in the way that package would ask an user what backend does he want to use during installation?
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: no... i don't think that should be the user's concern... because documentation clearly indicates how to change the backend
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i think the package should work when it is installed
<pace_t_zulu> it should just work
<pace_t_zulu> that's what most users want... they don't care how
<kklimonda> then yes, this file is probably the one you are looking for
<kklimonda> just make sure you reorder Depends: to make python-gtk2 default choice when package is installed
<pace_t_zulu> any user who does care, will have the know-how to create the ~/.matplotlib/matplotlibrc file that states 'backend : whatever'
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: does the order of the depends matter?
<kklimonda> I think it does
<kklimonda> if neither python-tk nor python-gtk nor python-qt* is installed then the first one is going to.
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: it never stopped the package from installing without python-tk
<kklimonda> because you have python-gtk2 already installed
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: roger
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda and hggdh sorry for being such a pain... but this is a simple problem to solve that will make many users lives easier... that is what i feel like we are here for
<kklimonda> sure
<hggdh> no prob ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda and hggdh here comes the fun question.... what about kubuntu users?
<pace_t_zulu> is python-gtk2 dependency of kubuntu-desktop?
<kklimonda> they are out of luck ;)
<kklimonda> i have no idea
<kklimonda> and I don't know how to check it
<kklimonda> i keep list of ubuntu packages ;)
<pace_t_zulu> i will fix this bug and i will fix it right
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, apt-cache rdepends python-gtk2
<kklimonda> hggdh: ubuntu-desktop doesn't explicitly depend on python-gtk2
<pace_t_zulu> we are here for Ubuntu users... not Debian maintainers.... right?
<hggdh> both, both. We use Debian for source, and we try to keep in sync
<hggdh> many here are DD also
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: it is a delicate issue.. Every time we patch a debian packages a kitten dies ;)
<kklimonda> (I couldn't stop myself ;) )
<hggdh> :-D
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: one less lolcat
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: The problem is every package we change is more work for us..
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: as this change won't make it to debian we'll have to keep track of it till the upstream fix it..
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i am less afraid of work than of a new Ubuntu user being turned off by frustration... just because devs are scared of work
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: if you enjoy it, then it isn't work
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: we improve on Debian... that's just how we roll
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, not that easy... it is a balance that we should keep
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: actually the policy is that we make changes only when they are unavoidable.. I agree that this may be such a case..
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i will try to be sensitive to the sand in Debian Devs vag*nas...
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: thank you
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: but the problem with kubuntu users you have mentioned is the best example that the fix you are proposing isn't the right one..
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda and hggdh i will try to make the change exactly as Debian and Matplotlib's devs outline...
<kklimonda> what's funny is that creating "auto" engine wouldn't be too hard..
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: making an ubuntu4 that depends on python-tk addresses kubuntu users
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i agree it isn't hard... that's what i'd prefer to do... but this bug can be closed by making python-tk an exclusive dependency and a new bug reopened for an "auto" engine immediately
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda and hggdh the fact is that this bug exists and it is a major UX problem for inexperienced users... which is a target audience for Ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> anyway guys... i have to be going... i will work to get this resolved the *right* way
<dtchen> BUGabundo: have you tried using pavucontrol to lower the volume of the stream (not the device) then resetting it to the desired volume?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: hi
<BUGabundo> humm what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> pavu openend
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> its not conneting
<BUGabundo> humm
<dtchen> karmic is a completely different beast, remember
<dtchen> completely different audio stack
<BUGabundo> dtchen: but pavu is not even opening it...
<BUGabundo> or better it is but popups up saying it can't connect
<dtchen> well, is pulseaudio actually running?
<BUGabundo> it was
<BUGabundo> I here pidgin
<BUGabundo> let me test totem
<BUGabundo> dtchen: totem plays audio
<BUGabundo> dtchen: gstreamer selector test, has no sound too
<dtchen> sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<BUGabundo> sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<BUGabundo> GKsu version 2.0.2
<BUGabundo> Usage: gksu [-u <user>] [options] <command>
<BUGabundo>   --debug, -d
<kklimonda> :}
<BUGabundo> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167184/
<BUGabundo> eheh
 * BUGabundo mentalnote :gksu exec on pidgin is a *bad* idea
<BUGabundo> dtchen: was that it ?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: dan left me hehe but at least I have audio! just no pavu to control it eheh
<hggdh> this is good enough
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i'm busy in another channel ATM
<BUGabundo> dtchen: np
<BUGabundo> dtchen: when ever you can
<dtchen> BUGabundo: restart pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> $ pulseaudio -k
<BUGabundo> $ start-pulseaudio-x11
<BUGabundo> dtchen: seems audio is still working
<dtchen> BUGabundo: no need for the latter; it will autospawn
<BUGabundo> testing gstr
<BUGabundo> ahh I forget
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> pavu works
<BUGabundo> now what have I to lower dtchen?
<dtchen> whatever stream is giving you the scratching
<dtchen> so if it's Totem, play it, then lower the stream volume and set it back to whatever you desire
<BUGabundo> dtchen: its exaile after playing for several minutes
<dtchen> are you using glitch-free?
<BUGabundo> or flash (firefox)
<BUGabundo> etc
<BUGabundo> dtchen: how can I check?
<BUGabundo> this is karmic
<BUGabundo> no special change from me
<dtchen> i.e., does tsched=0 appear in /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<BUGabundo> $ grep tsch /etc/pulse/default.pa
<BUGabundo> load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0
<dtchen> correct, that's not glitch-free
<dtchen> so there are a couple things you can try
<BUGabundo> not putting audio so high?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dtchen> well, yes, that's always a test
<BUGabundo> never gave me this trouble
<BUGabundo> using your kernel on JJ
<BUGabundo> didn't the fixed get into karmic too ?
<dtchen> i don't know what karmic is running
<dtchen> anyhow, in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf, see default-fragments and default-fragment-size-msec
<dtchen> you'll have to experiment with them
<dtchen> i don't remember offhand if there's default-fragment-size, too
<dtchen> i've hardly messed with 0.9.15; so much of my time is spent fixing 0.9.14
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I just hear pidgin ping scratching....
<dtchen> BUGabundo: is it only pidgin?
<BUGabundo> its the only app playing sound now
<dtchen> i.e., can you reproduce the symptom systematically?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I can't crontol... it just happens
<BUGabundo> I can play 30 min of sound and no listen to it
<BUGabundo> or just have it after 40 sec
<dtchen> ok, that's not pulseaudio, then
<BUGabundo> usually on exec only after 3 or 4 songs I hear it
<dtchen> that's definitely your audio hardware
<BUGabundo> but forward to the next track fixes it for a few secs
<BUGabundo> like 30 or so
<dtchen> right, because that resets the ring buffer contents
<dtchen> obviously we'd have to kludge around it even further in linux
<BUGabundo> again... just heard it from pidgin
<BUGabundo> and that just a 0.5 sec ping
<dtchen> is it reproducible regardless of Master/PCM/Front/Surround setting?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> let me play exaile
<dtchen> it would be worth investigating that.
<BUGabundo> and then I mess with volumes
<BUGabundo> and yeah pavu shows HAD intel close to 100%
<BUGabundo> or -0dBs
<dtchen> lower it to ~77%
<BUGabundo> trying to find it to happen regularity 1st
<BUGabundo> dtchen: but KK volume is so low, compared to JJ devel cycle
<BUGabundo> dtchen: 75% is almost unheardble
<BUGabundo> I barelly ear sound, but I still here crackling
<dtchen> are you using any quirks for your sound card?
<BUGabundo> not that I know off
<dtchen> also, pa 0.9.15 has a different volume scaling scheme (flat-vol)
<BUGabundo> how can I check?
<dtchen> cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model
<BUGabundo> its filled of NULLS
<dtchen> ok, good
<dtchen> (maybe?)
<dtchen> what does amixer report?
<BUGabundo> $ cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/167275/
<dtchen> the crackling issue is very probably karmic's linux
<BUGabundo> alsamixer is on 0dBs
<BUGabundo> I still have JJ kernel
<BUGabundo> I could try that tommorow
<BUGabundo> not that it will help much, other then know if it is spec or not
<dtchen> jaunty or jaunty-proposed?
<BUGabundo> humm let me check
<BUGabundo> I think its proposed
<BUGabundo> initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<dtchen> that's jaunty
<dtchen> jaunty-proposed is 12.43
<BUGabundo> yea you rigt
<BUGabundo> I had yours instead
<BUGabundo> dtchen: so what goes into fragments?
<dtchen> some power-of-two
<BUGabundo> dtchen: higher?
<dtchen> it's totally hardware-dependent
<dtchen> i have no idea what will work for you
<dtchen> on jaunty, i use 4 and 5, respectively
<BUGabundo> its 8 now
<BUGabundo> going back to 4 then
<BUGabundo> and default-fragment-size-msec = 10 ?
<dtchen> that should be the default
<dtchen> you have to experiment; i don't have your hardware, so i don't know offhand what will give you better performance
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> just wanted to know if i should go up, really, or down
<BUGabundo> 8>4 now
<BUGabundo> dtchen: just change and kill PA?
<dtchen> sure
<BUGabundo> 4 and I still hear it, with a bad side: video slows down a bit
<BUGabundo> 16 video is ok, still here cracks, but for a much less period
<BUGabundo> 32 the video gets out of sync wit audio
<BUGabundo> 64 and 128 are the same
<BUGabundo> no need to go higher I think dtchen
<dtchen> as i mentioned, it's very hardware-specific.
<dtchen> both my current and the original settings work fine on my Conexant CX20561
<BUGabundo> and 16 just cutts sound off to soon on pidgin ping
<dtchen> well, the other thing is to reset to the default values and re-enable glitch-free
<BUGabundo> dtchen: oh ok
<BUGabundo> but lets leave that for another day
<BUGabundo> I'm too tired to make more tests...
<BUGabundo> and still have to drive home...
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-09
<bcurtiswx> im looking at bug #373916 , and i am wondering in trying to help this person.. Im thinking i should get a log file of some sort from them, but im not sure which would be best... anyone know which one would be best.. or if im going in the wrong direction to grab a log file
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 373916 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.04 temporary freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373916
<bcurtiswx> first off, i know the bug title is vague... but I don't think its at the fault of the reporter
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, might be known. Ask him to attach dmesg... we might see (I hope) a message about a soft lockup)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: hmm, for my own learning here... what is a "soft lockup" message (asking for dmesg now too, thx hggdh)
<hggdh> let me see if I find the bug I was thinking about
<Ampelbein> damn. is gnome's bugzilla just slow for me? it currently makes launchpad feel like a rocketship ;-)
<hggdh> Ampelbein, welcome to b.g.o ;-) it can get slow. If it is too slow, ping #bugs, perhaps someone is running a big search there
<hggdh> happens every so often...
<Ampelbein> hggdh: it's probably a sign and tells me I should go to bed now...
<Ampelbein> just got home from watching the new star trek - it's awesome!
<hggdh> cool. Will watch it one of these days. Been hearing good about it
<bcurtiswx> i've heard the other side too, that the plot just screws up the whole star-trek series plotline
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, for example, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/245779
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 245779 in linux "Server 8.04 LTS: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! [bond1:3795] - bond - bond0" [High,Confirmed]
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: ah, it actually says "soft lockup", neat
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, it *might* be something like it. There are some bugs about it on LP
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: thx
<bcurtiswx> whats used on the LiveCD to format partitions? GParted?
<hggdh> I do not know, never used the livecd, sorry
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: AFAIR gparted is no longer on the livecd
<micahg> bcurtiswx: yes
<micahg> I thought it was
<micahg> that's what I used last
<BUGabundo> they have some code to handle the disk from the installer
<bcurtiswx> what package should I file a wishlist bug about that package manager
<micahg> BUGabundo: I just checked the jaunty alternate CD and couldn't find it
<BUGabundo> micahg: alternate =! desktop
<micahg> ah
<micahg> true
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: ubiquity I thikn
<BUGabundo> I'm to lazy to boot a kvm to check if it is on livecd or not
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: haha, i know how you feel.  thx
<vocx> Anybody else has a problem in that there is no icon in the notification area when update-manager is running?
<bcurtiswx> vocx: i don't think that this is a problem.  I believe that hows its designed in jaunty
<vocx> bcurtiswx, oh, yes,... that's another possibility. Do you know anything concrete about that? A forum post, bug report, mailist post perhaps?
<jmarsden> vocx: Is http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Change%20in%20notifications%20of%20available%20updates what you are seeking?
<BUGabundo> vocx: Bug 332945
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 332945 in null "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<BUGabundo> humm when did that change from WontFIX to fix release???
<BUGabundo> ok now I have 100 emails to read that I didn't want to.... grrrr
<bcurtiswx> vocx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD may help
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: its "fixed" in Karmic
<BUGabundo> heheh
<vocx> mmm... what's NULL project?
<BUGabundo> I'll get there.... some day
<BUGabundo> vocx: it's a project to replace another one added by mistake
<bcurtiswx> i've deleted 'em all.. got sick after 10 of 'em
<BUGabundo> so that that team doesn't get all the bug mail
<vocx> So... I guess nobody subscribes to NULL project because it would get like 2313134534546 mails a day
<bcurtiswx> squared...
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<bcurtiswx> ooh, "restart required" just popped up in front of IRC... brb
<BUGabundo> 2 min rebioot
<BUGabundo> that's slowwww
<bcurtiswx> lol, i don't have irc on auto-load
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo>  http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/9-05-2009.png latest desktop
<hggdh> wow!
<vocx> As said Notify OSD is an unpolished feature, right? So right now it may have lotsa bugs that will be fixed in koala
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: you got too much going on, holy cow (moo)
<bcurtiswx> vocx: yea, its a work in progress until Karmic
<hggdh> vocx, yes
<vocx> Well, I just one to mention that right now, on my end it doesn't obey the top left, right, etc. options
<bcurtiswx> vocx: they know about that.  I don't know though if they will change it from a static location to user-selected
<vocx> BUGabundo, how big is your monitor and screen?
<bcurtiswx> (i imagine they will)
<vocx> bcurtiswx, they will, I just wanted to note the obvious bug... hehee
<vocx> ...that way I don't need to actually report it... which would be like the 56th duplicate
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: here is another in expose http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/Desktop/09-05-2009-expose.png.php
<bcurtiswx> vocx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD/Comments is you don't see it there, add it
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: you have 10 desktops?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: yep. its great on multimonitor
<jmarsden> vocx: The PNG file is 1280x800, so... I'd guess that is BUGabundo's screen resolution :)
<BUGabundo> and to show of the cube and expose
<BUGabundo> jmarsden: yep
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: seen Gnome 3 ?
<bcurtiswx> mines 1280x1024
<hggdh> 1920x1200
<vocx> my monitor in 1280X1028 but use a "virtual" size of 1800x1024, I wonder how a screenshot would look like
<bcurtiswx> and how much was THAT montior?
<BUGabundo> vocx: easy: prtscrn
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: I have not
<BUGabundo> hggdh: you should see gouki's system. 3x20"
<hggdh> ...
 * hggdh dreams
<vocx> BUGabundo, hey it worked with the screenshot thingy in the accessories menu, but it takes more than usual... unless that's a bug
<BUGabundo> vocx: send it to us
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRL-Qtefy68
<vocx> Try this is jaunty, select a folder with a few text files in it, right click and choose archive. Then the next dialog window takes quite a while to appear. It wasn't as slow before. (<--- bug?)
<BUGabundo> vocx: I can't.... I'm on karmic
<vocx> ... anybody else?
<hggdh> ... karmic ...
<vocx> you guys are too bleeding edge!
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahhaahahahahah
 * vocx shoots edgy people
<BUGabundo> we ? nnaaaaaa
<hggdh> or crazy, not that different from bleeding edge
<BUGabundo> I waited more then a week before I upgraded
<bcurtiswx> vocx: im not bleeding edge yet... and my window pops up just as _fast_ as the others
<vocx> bcurtiswx, thanks for trying
<vocx> I skimmed through the NotifyOSD specification... do you guys go to the developer summits often? Do they always sketch things in napkins?
<lifeless> vocx: yes
<lifeless> vocx: usually over dinner
<BUGabundo> bedtime
<vocx> by looking at BUGabundo screenshots, I wonder if he actually goes to bed, or if he actually turns off the PC... Many people don't even log off IRC in months.
<bcurtiswx> lol;
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: I think I've got your audio bug now
<BUGabundo1> with new updates
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: fyi my sound now starts muted. had to kill PA for it to work
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: still Flash is not playing any sound :(
<BUGabundo1> oh and Good morning everyone
<BUGabundo1> ohh and dtchen: the last tab on pavucontrol should have a big RED sigh WARNING not to use!
<BUGabundo> anyone using kmail ?
<BUGabundo> need to confirm a bug
 * BUGabundo goes to #kdepim
 * maxb wonders how long he's been running without any swap partitions enabled
<BUGabundo> maxb: is it working?
<BUGabundo> had two mem leaks todays
<BUGabundo> would be damned without 8GiB Swap
<maxb> Somehow my swap partition seems to have changed UUID, hence it didn't get mounted at boot
<maxb> I have 2GiB RAM in this laptop, which is apparently enough to run firefox, thunderbird and eclipse without swap
<BUGabundo> 4GiBs here
<BUGabundo> maxb: so you don't hibernate either
 * penguin42 goes for the mean and points out he's on 3GB
<BUGabundo> penguin42: windows laptop?
<G__81> hi everyone
<G__81> hi bdmurray
<G__81> you there ?
<BUGabundo> G__81: hi
<penguin42> BUGabundo: No! i945 chipset - can only do 3GB even on 64bit Linux
<G__81> Hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> penguin42: humm no. BIOS option
<BUGabundo> penguin42: there's an option to change the amount of RAM
<penguin42> BUGabundo: No, I checked the datasheets for the chipset - it can only manage a total of 4GB physical including space for PCI etc
<BUGabundo> that's so bad.... bad INTEL.
<penguin42> if the BIOS was a bit kinder it would probably let you configure less PCI space and maybe get 3.5
<G__81> penguin42, is bdmurray here ?
 * penguin42 wouldn't know
<nhandler> bdmurray: ping
<|tohms|> can anyone tell me what SRU is?
 * penguin42 is not sure, but I think it's sometype of proposed update
<BUGabundo>  !sru
<ubot4`> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<|tohms|> cheers!
<BUGabundo> penguin42: learn to use the Force ^W bot
<penguin42> hmm, clever bot
<BUGabundo> penguin42: which one? me or ubot4`?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You might be a bot - how would we know?
<|tohms|> another question (started today in bugsquad) ... if one has fixed something in trunk than the correct status would be "fix commited" isn't it?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: some say I pass the turin test. maybe I'm really a bot
<BUGabundo> but a smart bot, that makes typos too
<BUGabundo> |tohms|: I think so
<|tohms|> k thx!
<Elbrus> can somebody check that bug 369383 is tagged correctly? it is a sync-request I made from a previous bug of mine.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369383 in lesstif2 "Please sync lesstif2 0.95.0-2.3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369383
 * |tohms| is confused
<|tohms|> see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/bluez/+bug/268502 there are several "affects" a few with status "fix released" and "fix commited" and other in  "new" and so on ... shouldn't they all have the same status??
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 268502 in linux "Bluetooth doesn't work (hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<kklimonda> Elbrus: you have to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<Elbrus> kklimonda: they are subscribed
<kklimonda> hmm.. i don't see that
<Elbrus> I do...
<Elbrus> right under my own name:  Ubuntu Sponsors for universe
<BUGabundo> bbl
<kklimonda> Elbrus: also the best way of requesting sync is using requestsync tool - it will take care of almost everything
<kklimonda> Elbrus: but it looks fine to me..
<Elbrus> the point is that I already had a bug which I wanted to turn into the sync request
<charlie-tca> |tohms|: not necessarily. Each version will need the fix backported, thus each version could have a different status
 * Elbrus knows the tool
<kklimonda> ya, i see
<Elbrus> kklimonda: thanks for checking
<kklimonda> hmm.. i wonder why I don't see ubuntu sponsors..
<kklimonda> maybe there is a bug in edge..
<|tohms|> charlie-tca: let me see if i understood: that means bug is fixed in package linux (means kernel) but bluez is not prepared to work with that fixed version?
<Elbrus> I see the bug mentioned on https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?start=75 so they are subscribed I would say
<kklimonda> yeah, looks like it - without edge it works..
<Elbrus> what is edge anyway, the beta of launchpad?
<charlie-tca> |tohms|: more or less. The ubuntu linux kernel team created a fix, but Jaunty and Intrepid both need the fix backported.
<kklimonda> yes
<charlie-tca> The kernel fix does not fix the bluez package
<charlie-tca> That needs its own fix put into its own package
<Elbrus> does the status of the sync request need to be "wishlist"?
<kklimonda> it should be
<charlie-tca> |tohms|: and the top two items are separate bugs filed in different bugzilla's
<Elbrus> aha, I will change that
<|tohms|> charlie-tca: the top 2 are clear to me ... only bluez was confusing me
<charlie-tca> |tohms|: It may even be that the bluez source package bugs are invalid, since the bug may not need to have been filed against it
 * Elbrus is not allowed.
<Elbrus> could somebody set bug 369383 to wishlist?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369383 in lesstif2 "Please sync lesstif2 0.95.0-2.3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369383
<charlie-tca> |tohms|: the hard part is remembering that each source item is a separate package/application that must have its own fix submitted to the package
<|tohms|> charlie-tca: understand - thx!
<|tohms|> think it's best i stay at the beginning with bugs in one package :)
<charlie-tca> I does get confusing!
<|tohms|> indeed
<blueyed> Elbrus: done.
<Elbrus> blueyed: thanks
<askand> What would be an appropriate importancelevel for bug 355155?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 355155 in linux "Computer hard locks randomly with ubuntu jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355155
<charlie-tca> per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance if it only affects uncommon configurations or hardware, low. Otherwise, medium
<charlie-tca> askand: looks like medium. Might be two or three different bugs, though, mixed together.
<askand> charlie-tca: are you sure? To me it sounds like it has a moderate impact on a large (hard to define large, but hundreds of people are experiencing it) portion of Ubuntu users and some people can not even boot ubuntu, it freeze before GDM, that would make a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable for some users?
<askand> It is far from critical but I would say it qualfies as high?
 * Hobbsee notes that anything that says "randomly happens" effectively has an importance of "low"
<charlie-tca> First, some can't boot, some are using -40 kernel, some are not using experimental kernel, that is separate issues
<Hobbsee> or "untriaged"
<askand> It's indeed a somewhat messy bugreport
<charlie-tca> The only common thing is random freezes.
<BUGabundo1> askand: what bug ?
<askand> BUGabundo1: bug 355155
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 355155 in linux "Computer hard locks randomly with ubuntu jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355155
<BUGabundo1> I had that once
<charlie-tca> Is everybody running ext4 file system?
<Hobbsee> askand / charlie-tca: are they all using the nvidia binary driver?
<askand> charlie-tca: no, different FS and different videocards
<Hobbsee> oh, some ati as well
<charlie-tca> No, one confirmed with Nvidia and ATI
<askand> As far as I can see the common denominator is networking
<BUGabundo1> charlie-tca: I am on ext3 + XFS
<askand> It seems to be related to networking and the freezes does not appear in kernels before Jaunty or after (karmic)
<Hobbsee> i'd also say that looks like multiple people reporting the same symptoms for different bugs
<BUGabundo1> I have nvidia
<charlie-tca> It is too early for karmic
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: are your sound symptoms in jaunty or karmic?
<BUGabundo1> when I was on jaunty
<BUGabundo1> let me read the full bug to match
<askand> charlie-tca: Yes, but people have sucessfully stopped the freezes by upgrading to 2.26.30 kernels
<askand> instead of that in Jaunty
<BUGabundo1> haven't had any on karmic dought
<BUGabundo1> so upgrading kernel to mainline may help those users
<askand> BUGabundo1: Indeed
<Hobbsee> askand: i find it interesting that *none* of those people reference intel video cards, only (mostly) nvidia, and a few ATI.
<dtchen> askand: which 2.6.30?
<askand> dtchen: I meant that :)
<Hobbsee> askand: either way, it'll have to be tracked down furhter before there's any point putting an importance on it, i guess
<charlie-tca> askand: and yet the original report was based on Ubuntu 2.6.28-11.40-generic
<dtchen> askand: err, no, 2.6.30 isn't out. are you talking rc3? rc4? rc5? ...
<askand> Hobbsee: yes, I dont know how it should be tracked down, I told them to attach information such as /var/log/Xorg.0.log, dmesg and lspci -vvnn output and they did
<Hobbsee> askand: I don't have the expertise either, sorry
<charlie-tca> Looks like it needs to have the bugs separated out, even before it can be triaged
<Hobbsee> charlie-tca++
<askand> There is a thread in the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135055 , but it is 21 pages long and also somewhat messy
<dtchen> well, people tend to just latch onto whatever vague description or comment appears
<charlie-tca> Maybe have them use the debugging procedures at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<charlie-tca> You could request networking debugging and kernel debugging both, maybe
<askand> charlie-tca: Yes, however https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash is hard to do since Sysrq does not work after a crash and not ssh either
<BUGabundo1> askand: that can be collected with $ apport-collect -p linux 355155
<charlie-tca> If they have wireless problems, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<askand>  dtchen: As far as I know there is no chrashing in rc2 and up, and I think there is no crashing in 2.6.29 either
<askand> BUGabundo1: what does apport-collect -p linux 355155 collect?
<charlie-tca> gets the information from the crash
<BUGabundo1> askand: all that you were asking before
<charlie-tca> even works after a reboot
<askand> oh ok
<askand> So directly after crash and reboot, run apport-collect -p linux 355155 ?
<charlie-tca> askand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<BUGabundo1> askand: package linux was just one example!
<BUGabundo1> it can be anyother that you suspect its causing it
<BUGabundo1> plus it will generate a LOT of bugmail
<BUGabundo1> and sometimes (bug??) with will not upload all the logs, if that user already sent before
<askand> BUGabundo1: since it is not a problem in kernels earlier or later than 2.26.28, I guess it would be linux?
<askand> Im not sure however
<askand> or rather linux-image-`uname -r` perhaps?
<charlie-tca> askand: I would try that. Might get some information that can help narrow it down.
<charlie-tca> Kernel bugs are pretty hard to triage sometimes. They can change too much for each kernel minor version
<askand> charlie-tca: there seems to be someone who stopped the crashes by disabling his networkconnection, perhaps it is worth a try to ask people experiencing crashes to do that and see if the crashes continue?
<askand> to try to narrow it down a bit
<BUGabundo1> askand: I used to see several traces from intel wifi on shutdown
<charlie-tca> You can try it. but try to get them all to submit the same reports. Usually if they don't submit the required logs, the bug is going to just get messed up worse
<charlie-tca> But there is also airport involved
<askand> Yes, a resetting airport and that is actually kind of what got me to experience the freeze for the first time, my router restarted itself and my computer froze
<askand> BUGabundo1: I see, it indeed looks to be networkrelated (both wifi and cable)
<BUGabundo1> so I need apport from linux and nm
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> If they have wireless problems, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<charlie-tca> works for cable connections, too
<askand>  tail -n0 -f /var/log/syslog > /tmp/syslog   would that work after a crash/reboot too?
<charlie-tca> It will be /var/log/syslog.0
<charlie-tca> after the reboot
<charlie-tca> I think syslog gets rewritten each boot
<BUGabundo1> charlie-tca: I've touched that page... 3G is mine eheh
<charlie-tca> Don't forget, run apport-collect -p network-manager 355155
<charlie-tca> to get the information it can
<BUGabundo1> omg I hope no one is subscribed to that bug lol
<hggdh> hi BUGabundo1
<BUGabundo1> ola hggdh
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, you said earlier on today you had found/resolved my sound issue?
<BUGabundo1> uhh hggdh I killed PA and on autospawn it worked (for me)
<BUGabundo1> need to do that with recent upgrades
<dtchen> on jaunty?
<BUGabundo1> kk
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: on boot sound is muted
<dtchen> on jaunty?
<BUGabundo1> karmic dtchen
<BUGabundo1> kk = karmic koala
<dtchen> sorry to be a pain, but please be very specific. i'm tracing several sets of symptoms, and it really does matter which release is used.
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: I understand... for future references I am running karmic
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: 6h ago here I stated that, if you check the log
<dtchen> well, just to save my sanity (and because my memory is awful), please just mention it whenever you bring it up
<askand> Is there a way to split a bugreport or do one create a new one?
<dtchen> askand: create a new one; reference it in the old
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: will do. unless my bad memory fails on me
<BUGabundo1> askand: unforn NO
<G__81> hi everyone
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, you just pusleaudio --kill >
<hggdh> ?
<dtchen> killall pulseaudio
<dtchen> then just allow it to autospawn
<dtchen> e.g., speaker-test -c2
<hggdh> dtchen, thanks, will try it now
<hggdh> bloody hell, it seems to work!
<BUGabundo1> back
<BUGabundo1> anyone was talking to me?
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: pulseaudio -k
<hggdh> yes, I was asking how to do it, but Daniel told me
<hggdh> and it worked -- or so it seems
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: I have no sound at this moment (using karmic)
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: give me back my audio... you stole it from me :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> but padevchooser still fails to run
<BUGabundo1> wokring here
<BUGabundo1> but no sound
<BUGabundo1> let me check alsamixer
<dtchen> padevchooser has avahi bits
<dtchen> if avahi detects that your nameserver is serving .local, it will barf
<BUGabundo1> ahh and I have that ON
<dtchen> thus, padevchooser will refuse to start
<BUGabundo1> that would explain why it died this morning
<hggdh> oh
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: oh and pavu has a new tab "configuration" where I chose other then analogo
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: yes, the new pavucontrol is much improved
<BUGabundo1> after I reset it, PA didn't work again until reboot
<BUGabundo1> improved == not working ?
<BUGabundo1> lol
<dtchen> it works for me
<BUGabundo1> change to digital while audio plays, and back to analog
<BUGabundo1> ehhe
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: I have an <unknown> Playback stream
<BUGabundo1> ohh wait
<BUGabundo1> it was set to digital....
<BUGabundo1> that would explain why no audio
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: next time check that last tab
<hggdh> meanwhile I will see what I have on NS, and if avahi tells me something
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, will do
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: pavu control says link lib 9.15  and complied 9.14. is this good ?
<dtchen> hggdh: sudo rm -f /var/run/avahi-daemon/disabled-for-unicast-local, sudo service avahi-daemon restart
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: pavu control says link lib 9.15  and complied 9.14. is this good ?
<hggdh> dtchen, the default conf for avahi comes with domain=local... I changed it, and restarted the beast
<dtchen> hggdh: actually, the recommended procedure is in the jaunty release notes
<dtchen> hggdh: sudo sed -i -e'/AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL/s/1/0/' /etc/default/avahi-daemon && sudo service avahi-daemon restart
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: should be ok, but we can force a no-change rebuild if crashers appear
<BUGabundo1> ok dtchen
<migbuntu> dtchen: ping
<hggdh> will restart X... padevchooser does not return a browser error anymore, but hangs
<migbuntu> dtchen: i dtchen i have a laptop Qosmio F50 and i use ubuntu jaunty. My subwoofer doesnt work.
<migbuntu> i use HDA intel alsa mixer
<dtchen> hggdh: where does it hang+
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: so what I need to restart to have sound again?
<dtchen> s/\+/\?/
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: reselect the analog device in pavucontrol?
<BUGabundo1> its already
<BUGabundo1> but let me check
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: of course the drastic route is to nuke ~/.pulse* and logging back in
<dtchen> migbuntu: bug report #?
<hggdh> dtchen, at startup (it seems. No window is displayed). I can install the debug packages, and gdb it, if you want
<hggdh> dtchen, this is on kk
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: sinks are on default, and Profile is at output analog+input analog
<dtchen> hggdh: padevchooser goes to the notification area
<dtchen> hggdh: or are you saying it doesn't even do that?
<hggdh> dtchen, I am saying I am dumb... ;-(
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: nuking .pulse
<G__81> what are the bugs in 9.04 can someone give me the link for it ?
<dtchen> G__81: that would be a gigantic list
<hggdh> very sorry. I will take the next few seconds and try to drink a cup of water, and check that I indeed get the cup to my mouth.
<BUGabundo1> G__81: the milestones?
<dtchen> hggdh: np ;)
<G__81> no i am intereted in triaging and fixing bugs so hence let me do some triaging and some fix too
<G__81> so want the list of bugs for 9.04
<BUGabundo1> G__81: then fix the ones for karmic and backport
<BUGabundo1> just open launchpad and see the list
<BUGabundo1>  !bugs
<ubot4`> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hggdh> g_81, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu, and then search for 9.04 or jaunty, etc. It is difficult to say which bug is from which version (reporters not always state that, they may state but be wrong, etc)
<BUGabundo1> humm is it me or lp is not opening ?
<bcurtiswx> Bugabundo1: you...
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: he can see the milestones for examle
<G__81> yeah i understand
<BUGabundo1> bcurtiswx: me
<G__81> hi hggdh
<BUGabundo1> G__81: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+bugs
<BUGabundo1> there you go
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, not a good idea -- milestone setting should be done by people with a good understanding of impacts
<BUGabundo1> but KK is better https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+bugs
<BUGabundo1> ah ok
<BUGabundo1> I have no knolage of what G__81 knows about coding
<BUGabundo1> he said he *wanted to fix*
<G__81> BUGabundo1, yes i will try to fix it i ve quite some experience with coding but not done any packaging stuff at all
<dtchen> migbuntu: pong, did you reply to my question here?
<BUGabundo1> G__81: welcome
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: migbuntu is uploding the but to lp
<BUGabundo1> so you have the alsa.sh
<BUGabundo1> from apport alsa-base
<BUGabundo1> slow typer eheh
<BUGabundo1> uhhhh dtchen: sound just came back on its own! .
<migbuntu> dtchen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/374166
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 374166 in alsa-driver "HDA intel integrated subwoofer doesnt work" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> oh, i thought you had already commented on a bug
<hggdh> G__81, just start at launchpad; a good reference is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: its new
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<dtchen> bug 371048
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 371048 in linux "Subwoofer doesn't work with HDA-Intel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371048
<G__81> but how are bugs generally re produced and fixed here do you all test it in VM or is there some other way ?
<BUGabundo1> maybe a dupe
<BUGabundo1> G__81: each user/dev has its ways
<BUGabundo1> I'm an alpha tester and run on my own laptop cutting edge and kvm
<G__81> but whats the easy way of setting up an environment
<BUGabundo1> G__81: depends on the bug!
<hggdh> G__81, any way you can get it done is good enough. Of course, being able to run as near to the reporter's version is better, so having other test systems (or VMs) is a good idea
<BUGabundo1> if you don't have nvidia you can't test those bugs
<BUGabundo1> and have to request users to test packages from your PPA or proposed
<dtchen> migbuntu: what's the output from awk -F, '{print $1}' /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model
<G__81> ok so in that case i need a VM to be setup so where in i can fix and test it
<migbuntu> dtchen: <NULL>
<hggdh> G__81, if you reproduce a bug on a newer version of a package, you can update the bug's description as shown here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<hggdh> G__81, in fact, all of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase is good
<BUGabundo1> G__81: I know devs that have vms for 32 & 64 for every supported version
<G__81> ok so in that case i can setup a VM which runs 9.04 right ?
<hggdh> yes, you can -- and should. Try to keep this system as close as possible to a "standard" install
<G__81> dont mistake me since i am asking questions just to make things clear :)
<BUGabundo1> G__81: its fine
<hggdh> G__81, asking questions is not a problem... this is why we are here
<G__81> so with Vbox i can install 9.04 first and download updates and install it and then i could use that instance for reproducing and fixing bugs and also triage
<dtchen> migbuntu: sec, checking source
<G__81> is that fine ?
<hggdh> yes, it is
<G__81> ok thanks :)
<G__81> i have few other questions
<hggdh> shoot... please do not ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: I'm not here to help.. I'm here to nag you guys , and pose as a bot :)
<hggdh> LOL
<G__81> now in fedora what i used to do is if there is a bug reported in bugzilla fedora i used to download the source try reproduce it and fix it and attach the patch to bugzilla so is the same process followed here ?
<bcurtiswx> BUGabot: exit :P
<BUGabundo1> G__81: a prob with updates is that some times you need -proposed, others the user doesn't even has -updates on
<BUGabundo1> G__81: we have patch, PPAs, bzr, etc
<hggdh> G__81, yes, with extensions: we really like people to check upstream if the issue is already known and worked out;
<hggdh> so if you code a patch, we would be happier if you also opened a bug upstream, and also proposed the patch there
<hggdh> (but we will still be happy if you do not do so, it will just give us more work to do)
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: ahaha
<dtchen> migbuntu: do you have a Toshiba dynabook? if so, which model?
<G__81> and now how do i grep for bugs in gnome from LP ie which is Ubuntu specific
<G__81> i am not able to see the component field :(
<migbuntu> dtchen: Qosmio F50-10A
<dtchen> migbuntu: ah, ok.
<dtchen> migbuntu: try this:
<hggdh> G__81, usually (ideally) every bug we open upstream should have a string like the following somewhere: "original Ubuntu bug: <link>"
<hggdh> this does not always happen, though.
<dtchen> echo options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba-rx1|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf
<dtchen> migbuntu: echo options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba-rx1|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf
<dtchen> migbuntu: then, sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<penguin42> the only problem with using vm's is that you people end up testing on a smaller range of hardware - but they are damn useful
<BUGabundo>  !bugs | G__81
<ubot4`> G__81: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hggdh> G__81, another way is to look for bugs in "confirmed" status -- they may need an upstream task
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I like kvm over most others VMs
<penguin42> yeh I hear it's good - I'm using virtualbox-ose here
<penguin42> ubuntu's setup for it is excellent - just works
<G__81> this link has less bugs https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+bugs
<BUGabundo> so does kvm
<G__81> lot of stuff are in fix committed state
<G__81> or in progress
<penguin42> dtchen: The crackling fix problem is a bit nasty isn't it
<dtchen> penguin42: broken hardware
<penguin42> dtchen: Are you sure? It was solid on intrepid and hardy
<BUGabundo> penguin42: my crackls too.... on jaunty with dtchen kernel was great!
<dtchen> penguin42: pulseaudio was _completely_ different in intrepid and in hardy
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Unfortunately for me the dtchen kernel brings a different bug back which I saw in the jaunty alphas that had gone away by release where the whole thing stops and crackles constantly with no other sound
<hggdh> G__81, "fix committed" always means a fix was committed to whatever SCCS in use. Now, it can be set on either of two types of tasks: an *upstream* task -- which means the upstream git/svn/whatever has been updated (but no point-release done)
<dtchen> neither ubuntu release had any of the glitch-free code, and even though we disable glitch-free, the buffering semantics have changed significantly that it's no use to compare intrepid/hardy to jaunty
<G__81> ok hggdh yes i looked into it but to start off with something basic so that i get a feel of Ubuntu process and stuff where could i start off from apart from reading :)
<penguin42> dtchen: But why do you say that's the hardware if pulseaudio has changed? I don't understand - isn't that all abstracted by alsa?
<dtchen> penguin42: i'm happy to mark it verification-failed and have those hunks pulled, but it will break many other uses.
<dtchen> if you read the bug tasks, it's not just linux. it's also pulseaudio.
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: does the pulseaudio in karmic fix these jaunty issues?
<hggdh> G__81, or on an Ubuntu task -- it will have a "(ubuntu)" after the package name --, which means the same as above *or* that a fix was published in the test environment (the "-proposed" thingy)
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: no
<penguin42> dtchen: With those changes although the crackling has gone it's unusable, with the release kernel it has annoying crackles but doesn't just stop and fall over
<dtchen> penguin42: i'm well aware
<dtchen> however, _which subset of users do i have to regress_?
<hggdh> G__81, just grab a bug, and ask here if you are not sure, or even if you think you are ;-)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: eheh
<penguin42> dtchen: Well from my point of view I'd say leaving peoples with crackles is better than leaving some people with something that stops working altogether
<G__81> hmmm ok let me look into the jaunty list again or is it better to look into 8.10 ? which is better
 * hggdh goes to an X restart, to verify PA now starts nice
<dtchen> penguin42: realise that many people can't even use pulseaudio without 12.43
<hggdh> brb
<G__81> i know jaunty has just got released so might be people might not have reported that many bugs
<BUGabundo> G__81: karmic is better since is trunk and easier to track upstream
<penguin42> dtchen: Oh OK I hadn't realised that
<penguin42> dtchen: OK, go back a step - what changed between the jaunty alphas and jaunty release which meant that it fixed the problem where it failed like the .43 does?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: lots changed! upstream and kernel bits
<G__81> Ok when you say Karmic the developers would be using Jaunty as the current base line right ?
<dtchen> penguin42: for which source package?
<BUGabundo> G__81: several of us are on karmic alread
<dtchen> migbuntu: status?
<BUGabundo> I am , hggdh is too, and several others!
<penguin42> dtchen: Good question; kernel I'm guessing - it's just that it feels like the bug that was reintroduced on .43 was the same as the one that went away by release
<BUGabundo> G__81: feel free to visit us on #ubuntu+1
<G__81> BUGabundo, how do you say it i am currently using 9.04
<BUGabundo> dtchen: migbuntu went to quieter place to test subwoofer
<migbuntu> dtchen: sould i restart? still the same no subwoofer sound
<dtchen> migbuntu: i need the output from "amixer"
<dtchen> migbuntu: please pastebin and attach to your bug report
<dtchen> migbuntu: also, verify that you are using the proper quirk by inspecting /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model
<migbuntu> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/f1a22d14b
<G__81> BUGabundo, i am in ubuntu+1 :)
<dtchen> penguin42: just three alsa commits went in between release and proposed
<dtchen> penguin42: again, i can't revert those without breaking others'
<penguin42> dtchen: Yeh I saw, do you think any of those undo anything that was added between the alpha's and release?
<dtchen> undo? no. they certain don't play well with our pulse, though
<penguin42> hmm - is there a set of kernel, pulse, alsa packages that I can try as a set?
<penguin42> (or would it be worth trying to downgrade pulse to Intrepid level?)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: extreme idea: two packages? one for one set of users, another for the rest?
<BUGabundo> assuming there are ONLY 2 subgroups
<dtchen> BUGabundo: well, that approach places a maintenance burden on someone/some group
<dtchen> it's not one i wish to carry
<dtchen> i will if i must, but it'll be a PITA
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I know its not ideal... but having users regress on every change is worse
<penguin42> dtchen: Is there some specific feature that's new to Pulse in Jaunty that's triggering the problem - my problem didn't seem to happen if just using sound under KDE
<dtchen> kde doesn't use pulseaudio
<migbuntu> dtchen: cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model
<migbuntu> http://pastebin.com/f77d30c2b
<dtchen> and yes, there has been a massive overhaul in the alsa backend for pulseaudio in jaunty
<penguin42> dychen: yeh exactly, but that from my point means the basic audio driver is working for simple things - what is it that Pulse uses on the sound card that plain alsa doesn;t?
<dtchen> penguin42: it has much more stringent requirements for extracting buffer position for the hardware
<dtchen> those requirements are in place even if glitch-free is disabled
<BUGabundo> dtchen: so you expect us to have a better audio stack for KK ?
<BUGabundo> or 6 months is not enough?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: well, i certainly hope so
<penguin42> dtchen: Sounds like someone on pulse made an overly agressive assumption what you could get the hardware to reliably do
<dtchen> penguin42: and that's why all those alsa patches went in
<BUGabundo> penguin42: OTOH PA as exposed very bad drivers or broken hw
<dtchen> penguin42: precisely because the hardware _cannot_ be correct all the time
<dtchen> penguin42: and, as many users of HDA controllers are experiencing, their hardware sucks
<penguin42> dtchen: Well it does suck for that feature, but it's something that nothing else has ever bothered hitting - it's never caused a problem for the last 2 years
<dtchen> penguin42: just because it hasn't shown up doesn't mean it hasn't been broken.
<penguin42> dtchen: True but not in a sense that's caused any users a problem
<dtchen> penguin42: of course it has caused problems
<penguin42> has it?
<migbuntu> dtchen: are you trying something? to solve my problem...???
<dtchen> users of jack have long complained about nondeterministic failures
<penguin42> ah ok, haven't tried jack for a long time
<dtchen> migbuntu: yes, but i'm slightly engaged atm
<dtchen> migbuntu: it's difficult to do a dozen things simultaneously on irc
<dtchen> migbuntu: don't worry, you're enqueued
<migbuntu> dtchen: ok,  i understand... do what you have to do...
<penguin42> dtchen: Is there any understanding of what's happening in the case of it all falling to bits and stopping playing? (and known to be fixed in later versions) - or is it still an unknown?
<BUGabundo> bbl
<dtchen> penguin42: it's being investigated in jaunty
<migbuntu> dtchen: sorry.. perhaps i didnt mean to be aggressive... is there anything i can do...??
<dtchen> migbuntu: not atm
<penguin42> dtchen: OK yeh, I've been adding my experiences to #345627 - but I'm starting wondering if I can help more by moving to newer stuff
<dtchen> penguin42: you could test karmic in a vm
<dtchen> again, that approach won't help jaunty terribly much, but you'll be able to live
<penguin42> dtchen: In a VM is unlikely to help test the audio isn't it?
<dtchen> not necessarily
<dtchen> you could always dist-upgrade to karmic if you want a true test
 * penguin42 will try in a VM first; I can live with the crackling on the current release kernel on jaunty - I can't cope with the proposed though
<bcurtiswx> what kinda of cool things can you do with virtualbox other than run another operating system?
<dtchen> penguin42: is the cpulimit symptom reproducible in non-GStreamer apps?
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: erm since it's a VM system what else would you expect it to do?
<dtchen> penguin42: e.g., Firefox+Flash (with libasound2-plugins installed), or paplay some.gigantic.wav, etc.
<bcurtiswx> penguin42: yeah i know.  i just don't know how to get it to use my graphics card (or if its even possible)
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: I run all the alpha/beta/rc's in VBox, if it screws up, just delete that vm and start over
<penguin42> dtchen: Not entirely sure - since it doesn't feel immediately I can't just say 'yep it works' - it's normally down to some other CPU happening at the same time, after it broke last time I tried killing pulse and it was still breaking without pulse in the way, so after it's failed it looks like alsa is very upset
<penguin42> feel? fail!
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: I also have vm's for every version of Ubuntu and Xubuntu in both 64 and 32 bit to test bugs in
 * penguin42 wonders if there are any non-gstreamer music players I could leave playing as an alternative to rhythmbox or amarok
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: whats a good base memory size for wach VBox
<charlie-tca> 384
<charlie-tca> It's a little slow if you are running much in it, but seems to work great for bugs
<bcurtiswx> so for testing things like music and video players, how do I put test files onto them
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Have you found a way to persuade it to chose more sane monitor sizes - it seems to default to 1024x768 which is a bit small, I can get it to go to 1280x1024 I think I need to hack the X config to do that - although that's a few pixels too high for my 1920x1080 monitor once I add borders, menu bar etc
<charlie-tca> Just install guest utils
<charlie-tca> Let's you use up to your hardware size
<penguin42> I thought I had - hmm OK
<charlie-tca> Although, I find after rebuilding the vm three or four times a day, I don't care what size it is
<bcurtiswx> why the often rebuilds?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Haha OK
<charlie-tca> Reproduce a bug, rebuild the vm. Reproduce another bug, want a clean machine for the next one.
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Don't you just take clean install images?
<charlie-tca> No, I delete the vm and rebuild it
<penguin42> why?
<penguin42> (unless you are testing install bugs)
<bcurtiswx> penguins idea sounds good.  save the VM at the clean install state
<bcurtiswx> then go back to that after reproducing a bug
 * penguin42 doesn't think VirtualBox does COW discs which is a shame
<dtchen> penguin42: which apps are triggering the cpulimit bug?
<charlie-tca> I don't suppose it matters much, I just find it the easiest way for me
<bcurtiswx> to each their own i guess
<charlie-tca> I have 30 machines built up here. It doesn't really take much to rebuild one
<penguin42> dtchen: Primarily rhythmbox, but then it's normally doing something else that kicks a bit of cpu, e.g. todays was running update-manager, I had one last week when it was going to google-maps, sometimes it's not obvious what the other side is
<dtchen> penguin42: ok, so i presume it's reproducible in totem, too/
<penguin42> dtchen: I guess so - but I rarely use totem so haven't noticed
<YoBoY> hi
<dtchen> please reproduce if you have the time
<penguin42> dtchen: OK, any particular configuration of totem/backend/any particular type of media?
<dtchen> penguin42: totem-gst and totem-xine, preferrably multiple using the same backend simultaneously
<penguin42> hmm I wonder what to play in them
<penguin42> dtchen: So multiple instances of the same totem-gst at the same time?
<dtchen> penguin42: also, if you have non-Free Adobe Flash installed, please attempt to isolate whether it's reproducible with multiple Flash movies running by themselves, and reproducible with multiple Flash movies combined with multiple totem instances
<dtchen> yes
<penguin42> dtchen: I'm pretty sure todays was triggered with no flash at all
<penguin42> dtchen: OK, I'll try and do that in a few hours - I'm just installing a VM to bring up to karmic
<penguin42> dtchen: Do you happen to know if there is a separate bug anywhere for the crackling while muted and something is playing?  Obviously that's somehwat lets important
<dtchen> penguin42: yes, multiple against linux
<penguin42> ok fine, I won't bother filing that one then
<YoBoY> bug 374055 > confirmed by me, it's a low importance if someone can put this
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 374055 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox goes to the wrong version of ubuntu release notes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374055
<charlie-tca> YoBoY: that is a duplicate
<charlie-tca> It has been doing that since gutsy
<YoBoY> ha? i haven't see the other :]
<hggdh> charlie-tca, you know the original bug #
<YoBoY> ?
 * hggdh now remembers something like that...
<YoBoY> the link pointing to the prev release? since gutsy?
<hggdh> yes
<YoBoY> why? it's strange...
<YoBoY> the bug # so i could read why ^^"
<charlie-tca> no, I can't find it. Apparently I triaged that bug when it was remported
<charlie-tca> Bug 274605
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 274605 in ubufox "Firefox release notes show Ubuntu release notes" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274605
<charlie-tca> Okay, there it is
 * penguin42 goes to get food
<YoBoY> ha ok, but the problem is not only it's showing the wrong releasenote (not the firefox one), but it's a double issue, it's the release notes of ubuntu 8.10 and not 9.04
<charlie-tca> Yes, and it high importance
<charlie-tca> due to being a regression, I think.
<YoBoY> ok, it's a duplicate :p
<hggdh> YoBoY, please update the description with the last release tested
<YoBoY> ok
<YoBoY> i add a comment? or i add a line in the description?
<YoBoY> it's already added in comment
<charlie-tca> Add a line in the description
<hggdh> YoBoY, like shown in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<YoBoY> ok
<hggdh> thanks
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping, YoBoY
<YoBoY> done
<hggdh> thank you, YoBoY
<ewsubach> I've noticed that no matter what application I am using, the title bar does not always update right away. For example, I switch a tab in Firefox and the titlebar of the window still says I am looking at the old tab. If I mouse over the minimize, maximize, or close buttons, it changes.
<ewsubach> Can anyone else verify this is happening to them? If so, I think it is a bug
<YoBoY> ewsubach: not happening to me
<charlie-tca> ewsubach: not happening here
<ewsubach> At first I thought it was a random glitch, but it happens to me quite often. Mabye it's just my system or something. But it definitely is not application specific.
<YoBoY> ewsubach: perhaps your windows manager... or some compiz effects... or some firefox plugin...
<penguin42> ewsubach: Are you in Gnome or KDE?
<ewsubach> penguin42: gnome
<ewsubach> YoBoY: it happens in anything...gedit most noticeably
<penguin42> ewsubach: Any other weird redraw type problems or is that it?
<ewsubach> penguin42: that's it, nothing else weird happening
<YoBoY> ewsubach: and your video card is?
<ewsubach> YoBoY: nVidia 8800M GTX
<ewsubach> YoBoY: laptop
<YoBoY> latest drivers?
<ewsubach> YoBoY: yes
<ewsubach> It's not that big a deal, I just thought maybe other people had the same problem and I had found a bug.
<penguin42> ewsubach: Well it's certainly a bug if it happens, even if it's just for you - although it might be specific to your hardware - but that would be a bit odd I guess if that's the only symptom
<ewsubach> penguin42: is it worth reporting to the bug system? If so, do I do it under Ubuntu or Gnome
<penguin42> I'd say it's worth reporting - does it happen if you turn off desktop effects?
<ewsubach> penguin42: I haven't tried turning it off, but I will give that a try. Another thing is my laptop has a hardware button to slow the cpu down to conserve battery. I almost always have it on, so this could be causing problems
<penguin42> ewsubach: Are you sure that slows the CPU down not something else?
<ewsubach> penguin42: I'm pretty sure it actually underclocks the cpu
<penguin42> hmm wacky
<charlie-tca> uncerclocking the cpu could be the cause. It might be slowing the update down on the tabs
<ewsubach> penguin42: yeah :) it's an alienware... I just went back to the site and confirmed. This is what it does.
<ewsubach> charlie-tca: I'm starting to think that as well. I have noticed that application startup and shutdown isn't super responsive
<charlie-tca> If you are slowing the cpu, it is just like trying to run one of my old systems. It will affect things.
<penguin42> I'd be very surprised if it had that much impact on just the title bars
<charlie-tca> Must be time for a walk. Still have 1-1/2 hrs on this 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade
<ewsubach> charlie-tca: gotcha. I will try a few days on full power and no compiz to see if that works
<ewsubach> thanks for the help, guys!
<charlie-tca> penguin42: why? The slower the cpu, the slower things happen
<charlie-tca> Apps start slower, tabs update slower, some apps will run slower
<penguin42> charlie-tca: It's pretty rare for it to just slow that one thing down so noticeably
<ewsubach> just to clarify, it isn't just slowing down, it isn't updating at all.
<charlie-tca> gedit tabs, firefox tabs, app startup and shutdown,
<charlie-tca> ewsubach: you mean it never changes tabs?
<ewsubach> charlie-tca: the tabs aren't the problem, it is only the title bar. if I close a tab the title bar will reflect the tab that I just closed and not the one it changes to
<ewsubach> or for instance I go to a new URL in firefox (within the same tab), it doesn't update the title bar
<charlie-tca> Did you upgrade to 9.04?
<ewsubach> i did a fresh install of 9.04
<charlie-tca> bug
<ewsubach> Interesting...of course it only affects me ;)
<penguin42> ewsubach: There's probably someone else as well somewhere
<ewsubach> Like I said, I'll try a few days on full power and see if it makes a difference. If not, I'll file a bug
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I filed one testing jaunty, no one ever had it, but the developers were able to see what was causing it and fix it.
<ewsubach> cool!
<ewsubach> I've gotta go, but thanks for the help!
<penguin42> ewsubach: Also try turning off desktop effects
<ewsubach> penguin42: will do
<ewsubach> charlie-tca: good luck with the upgrade
<charlie-tca> Thanks, keep trying
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: my chip supports 64 bit, but i am using a 32 bit ubuntu.. so can i use a 64 bit VM of ubuntu on this 32 bit ubuntu?
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: I think there are some VM systems that can do that trick - I'm not sure if virtualbox can
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: Also for 64bit guests in virtualbox you need to make sure your CPU has 'vt'
<bcurtiswx> it does
<bcurtiswx> 'eh, the 64 bit doesn't want to install on VBox
<charlie-tca> Might be it needs the hardware 64-bit kernel installed
<charlie-tca> Which means it won't work
<bcurtiswx> how do you have yours working ?
<charlie-tca> I have 64-bit Xubuntu installed
<hggdh> all: eeebotu is going offline for 5 minutes for a security-update reboot on the server
<charlie-tca> then installed VBox. I think VBox is specific, come to think of it.
<charlie-tca> It will not run 64-bit guests in 32-bit installations
<bcurtiswx> no biggie, i just won't test bugs in 64 bit ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Couldn't anyway, right?>
<bcurtiswx> well i had the 64bit ubuntu, then saw in jaunty i can't play yahoo games, so came back to 32 bit (because thats the main use of my chip anyways)
<penguin42> hehe it does take some effort to get Flash happy on 64bit
<bcurtiswx> yeah flash is a big pain in the rear end in 64 bit
<penguin42> it seems better in Jaunty than previously
<calc> "flash is a big pain in the rear" period
<calc> it crashes everywhere including on windows... maybe just not as much as on 64bit linux
<calc> before converting my wife over to ubuntu her windows system constantly had problems with flash not working properly
<penguin42> it feels like a hack could be done to detect when it's screwed and fix something up - in 64bit ubuntu when it stops working it doesn't break the rest of firefox, you just get a blank area where the flash should be - if restarting firefox fixes it then presumably there would be a way to clean something up more easily
<hggdh> all: eeebotu is back. Sorry for the delay, but (of course) I had a shutdown hanging situation, and had to get the server.
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: what does eeebotu do?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, it announces new bugs on #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<bcurtiswx> ahh, yes.. <hits self> i knew that
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, don't feel bad. This morning I had one dumb moment that was really bad...
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: so you want me to ask you what it what?
<bcurtiswx> was*
<hggdh> a moment of stupidity while discussing sounds problems with dr chen
<hggdh> s/dr/dt/
<hggdh> its in the logs...
<bcurtiswx> yeah i just went up on my log
<bcurtiswx> the part where you say "no i mean that i am dumb"
<bcurtiswx> hmm, VBox guest additions screwed my display up
<bcurtiswx> well the VBox display
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, now the hope is that we both will not have another bout of, er, reduced memory
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: oh, but i'm full of "reduced memory".
<hggdh> heh
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: Maybe you need to increase video memory
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca, it says it has to run in "low graphics mode"
<hggdh> LOL
<charlie-tca> It may not have enough video memory, preset is real small.
<bcurtiswx> "failed to load 'vboxvideo' module does not exist"
<bcurtiswx> well, the new VBox has fixes for my problem.. neat
<penguin42> right, a nice fresh Karmic vm
<penguin42> dtchen: Knock knock
<dtchen> yes?
<penguin42> dtchen: You know you suggested trying stuff in a VM - is sound known to work in a virtualbox VM?
<dtchen> penguin42: it does here
<penguin42> intersting - Rhythmbox in a virtualbox with karmic is failing completely
<dtchen> how so?
<penguin42> 'pulseaudio[3447]: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!'
<penguin42> that's a log inside the VM
<dtchen> that's not fatal
<penguin42> ok, so then there's a message about it mostly likely being a bug in ALSA driver 'snd_intel8x0' then the next line is 'We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsdequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.
<penguin42> I'm hearing almost nothing from rhythmbox - a few clicks and it's getting an error from each attempt to play (it shows it as 'Disconnected: connection terminated'
<penguin42> the login chime played ok
<penguin42> yeh - and a Received request to terminate due to CPU overload in the VM
<dtchen> ok, sounds about right
<dtchen> there is another component we're not looking at, which is the GSt pulse backend
<penguin42> dtchen: The test button on sound preferences in the VM is also not working right (very sporadic distorted beeps) - so I don't think it's GSt
<dtchen> it has been completely rewritten in the past few weeks
<dtchen> can you reproduce the symptom using totem-xine?
 * penguin42 apt-get's
<dtchen> (doesn't amarok use the xine backend?)
<penguin42> well, I've got totem-xine running at the moment and am getting no sound from it - pulse at 71% CPU, totem at 22 - and totem just stopped with 'An error occured' - The audio device is busy
<penguin42> and that's kicked another request to terminate
<penguin42> the host is running the 2.6.11.42 and it's audio is fine (if a little crackly)
<dtchen> err, that's not really a good test
<penguin42> dtchen: I could try rebooting the VM  - I suspect if I do that totem-xine will run OK but I'm not sure
<dtchen> you don't want the host running PA at all
<penguin42> OK, I can kill the host PA off - but what makes you think there's any relation - the inside of the guest doesn't know about what the host is doing
<dtchen> you don't want any PA running outside the vm
<stpere> penguin42: what do you think the guest will be using to play sound?
<stpere> errr.. the vm I should say
<penguin42> stpere: An emulation of an intel-hda - it doesn't know what's outside
<penguin42> stpere: The VM system is using pa, but the guest OS doesn't know that
<stpere> yes
<stpere> but it will go through PA at one point tho?
<stpere> between the VM and your speakers?
<penguin42> and in this case the error is entirely inside the VM, so there shouldn't be any correlation there
<stpere> ok
<penguin42> stpere: The host is playing PA sound fine at the moment (other than some crackles) - not the symptom seen in the VM
<dtchen> but you're hitting the host's PA, which is yet another error point
<penguin42> dtchen: I agree but that shouldn't cause the PA inside the VM to exit
<stpere> penguin42: imagine you have an issue with your host video drivers.. that could make your guest OS looks weird, no?
<penguin42> the two don't know anything about each other
<penguin42> stpere: Look weird yes, produce errors in the video driver on the inside - no
<stpere> well, I saw VBox crash while testing an OS
<penguin42> sure, and that would be a VBox bug
<stpere> so, I wouldn't say the isolation is always perfect
<stpere> yes
<stpere> but what's telling you there is no VBox bug this time?
<stpere> anyway, do as you will :)
<penguin42> stpere: It's very similar symptoms to what I get on the real machine using a different kernel
<dtchen> penguin42: which codec do you have?
<penguin42> it's an ogg audio and totem-xine - or do you mean hardware?
<dtchen> the latter
<penguin42> can you remind me the command to tell?
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> On the host I see Realtek ALC861 as codec#0 and LSI Si3054 as codec #1 which I suspect is a modem
<penguin42> the Virtualbox is emulating a Sigmatel STAC9700
<dtchen> interesting. the realteks are particularly sensitive.
<dtchen> anyhow, i need to fix up another codec, so i'm not going to look at the bug until later
<penguin42> ok, I'll try killing the host pa in a few minutes and see if the virtualbox works, and also try the tests you asked earlier on the host
<penguin42> dmesg
<maco> any yacc/bison -knowledgeable folks around that can tell me if this is a bug or user error?
<penguin42> dtchen: totem-xine in the VM still request to terminate/almost no audio with the host pa killed off and VirtualBox using OSS as it's backend
<penguin42> maco: It's a LONG time since I used bison but I can try
<maco> if i have %type <NumberType> expression where NumberType is in the union of types and is a struct
<maco> and i have loop --> WHILE expression DO statement
<penguin42> OK
<maco> if i try to break at WHILE {} expression so i can do stuff there, then if i try to look at $2->type after ward (after expression is read, i mean like WHILE {} expression {} DO statemtent{}) it'll say that $2 has no declared type
<maco> $2 should refer to expression which is declared as a struct with member "type" ...so something seems wrong
<maco> elsewhere, i have "IF expression {}..." and expression is evaluated fine
<maco> it *seems* like a bug, but bison's all old and has had a very long time of use and testing so i'd be kind of surprised to hit one so easily
<penguin42> nah that's over my head - it's been way too ong since I've debugged parsers
<maco> k
<penguin42> when you say break - doing what?
<maco> by break i mean putting  { /* C code here */ }
<maco> i've got an if($2->type != 'i') in there
<maco> and it cant evaluate $2->type
<penguin42> so yeh you're expecting $2 to be NumberType there?
<maco> yes
<penguin42> have you #included your header that defines your NumberType in the .y ?
<maco> i have it right in the .y and not 20 lines before that, it works fine where i have "IF expression"
<penguin42> that almost suggests that the $2 isn't being seen as the expression but something else
<penguin42> I bet it's misparsing something before it so that your expression is $8 or something
<maco> this is just on the compilation though
<maco> the .y won't compile
<penguin42> yeh but I mean in your .y I bet the syntax is such that $2 isn't what you think it is
<penguin42> can you share the .y ?
<maco> if i comment out the if statement that it's upset about, it compiles fine and does the right thing
<maco> yes, but i warn you it's UGLY code ;)
<penguin42> hehe that's OK :-)
<maco> its full of me floundering around trying to make a symbol table (compilers class, so first time)
<maco> its pushing to launchpad now
<maco> ok ~maco.m/+junk/compiler
<maco> (version control seemed like a good idea on something this confusing. i knew i'd need a revert at some point)
<penguin42> it certainly looks like the if one doesn't it
<maco> penguin42: specifically http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maco.m/%2Bjunk/compiler/annotate/head%3A/parser.y line 467
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> if oyu take out the  {....} between the WHILE and the expression it still does it?
<maco> no, then it's fine
<maco> i think...lemme double check
<maco> compiles fine
<penguin42> do you think the  {....} counts as an entry - i.e. should it be $3 then?
<maco> oh..lets try
<penguin42> or maybe $1 on the assumption the previous {} eat the $1
<maco> i already tried $1 but it seems $3 does the trick
<maco> so yep, user error, not a bison bug
<maco> thank you :)
<bcurtiswx> i <3 C prog
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-10
<penguin42> dtchen: I triggered it on the proposed kernel on a host with just 3 totem-xine's running
<penguin42> dtchen: And that's with the resample trivial and default-fragment-size-msec = 5
<dtchen> penguin42: ok.
<dtchen> i have no love for realtek or sigmatel/idt
<penguin42> anything else you want me to try while I'm here
<dtchen> not unless you can compile gst-plugins-good from git head
<penguin42> sure - point me at the sources
<penguin42> although given xine's triggering it do you think that's relavent?
 * maco hides her sigmatel and realtek based laptops from dtchen in case he gets the mallet
<dtchen> sure
<dtchen> it's a linux bug, but i have no idea [yet] why none of the conexants seem to be dropping
<dtchen> i suppose i can ask for the changes to be reverted, but we're going to break some percentage of people
<penguin42> dtchen: What's the symptoms they see?
<dtchen> what you're seeing
<penguin42> oh I see so we have a choice in breaking one or the other of us?
<dtchen> of course, that's always how it works
<penguin42> dtchen: The git from here: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-good   ?
<dtchen> penguin42: yes, but hold off on that
<penguin42> oh, I've got it cloning anyway
<penguin42> dtchen: My xine config says it's set for esd - although pactl list seems to show ALSA plugin
<penguin42> dtchen: I'm going to bed in a few minutes, if there are any tests you can think of you want me to try just mail me at ubuntu@treblig.org - although I very rarely do stuff during the week so it's a lot easier if I get something tomorrow if you want a quick answer
<bcurtiswx> hey all, anyone know why jaunty wouldn't know how to handle media from a CD drive and halt the system
<bcurtiswx> am i missing a library?
<penguin42> ?
<penguin42> what happens when you halt?
<bcurtiswx> the system doesn't work
<bcurtiswx> i move mouse to no avail
<ror> bcurtiswx: does this happen with all discs? (could be a bad disc)
<bcurtiswx> i can open and close my cd drive
<bcurtiswx> ror: all disks
<bcurtiswx> discs*
<ror> and your system is fine up until the point where you put in a CD?
<bcurtiswx> yup
<penguin42> What did you install from?
<bcurtiswx> i've tried data cd's, audio cd's, video DVD's,
<ror> sounds very strange
<bcurtiswx> i installed Jaunty i386 desktop
<penguin42> from CD?
<ror> next time it happens, try pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<ror> that'll get you to a terminal at least
<bcurtiswx> yup
<bcurtiswx> live CD
<bcurtiswx> even did a integrity check
<ror> and try to take a copy of your /var/log/xorg.1.log (I think?)
<ror> ah OK, I don't know much about live CDs so I'll shut up now :)
<bcurtiswx> i've had this problem before (in Intrepid) and i installed some package and everything i put into the drive worked again
<migbuntu> dtchen: i have the qosmio F50, we spoke a few hours ago.....
<migbuntu> since i executed those comands the max sound decrease alote...
<migbuntu> i have already checked the volume and is everything in max... i think it was the comands you told to execute...
<migbuntu> i just wanted the subwoofer sound and now i barely can hear the front speakers sound...
<migbuntu> is there anything i can do?
<migbuntu> is there anyone how can help me?
<ror> bcurtiswx, you'd probably be better off asking the main #ubuntu channel for support really
<migbuntu> i did report the problem here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/374166
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 374166 in linux "HDA intel integrated subwoofer doesnt work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dtchen> migbuntu: which commands?
<migbuntu> dtchen:  the comands you told to.... the max sound decreased...
<dtchen> which commands?
<dtchen> ah
<dtchen> you can sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf
<dtchen> then, sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<dtchen> anyhow, i'm out for an hour
<penguin42> dtchen: Thanks for your help
<migbuntu> dtchen: echo options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba-rx1|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf
<migbuntu> awk -F, '{print $1}' /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model
<migbuntu> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<migbuntu> dtchen: yes that one chould work... should i remove ....sound.conf???
<migbuntu> dtchen: thanks once again....
<migbuntu> i will restart my ubuntu... and tell if it will work...
<sk8ingdom> I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this, but I have a problem I can't seem to find online. I have currently have two separate video cards working in jaunty each with their own x server. The problem is that when I use the menu on the right x server, it automatically opens programs on the left x server, thus rendering it useless.
<migbuntu> it worked the sound level just is normal again... the subwoofer sound is the only thing missing... ill just wait for the solution...
<bcurtiswx> ugh, i wish general users weren't able to change status messages in bugs
<bcurtiswx> seems semi-rare (not too rare) that users will move their bugs off of triaged or incomplete to some random status they think is more appropriate
<hggdh> yes, that happens... So we move it back to the correct status, and (ideally) used the occasion to tell them why we did it... part of the game, I guess
<J_Wesker> hi I need an advice about a problem with Ubuntu
<micahg> J_Wesker: this channel is for bug triaging, please try #ubuntu for support
<J_Wesker> ok thanks
<Hew> Don't you love it when you double-click a .crash file to report it, but instead apport itself crashes and produces its own .crash file? :-)
<Hellow> XD
<G__81> hi everyone
<BioGuyver> Hi All, I think I have found a bug in the Server installation for raid disks but I would like to ask someone about it and find out more.
<BioGuyver> Is here a good place?
<Hew> BioGuyver: Possibly #ubuntu-server. Filing a bug report on the issue is probably the best first step, then it can be investigated/triaged.
<BioGuyver> thanks
<andol> BioGuyver: Checking existing bugs might also be a good idea.
<BioGuyver> andol: Where is the best place to do this?
<andol> BioGuyver: My best guess would be in the debian-installer and mdadm
<andol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer
<andol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm
<andol> Well, the second part (mdadm) kind of assumes software raid, which I'm not sure if you are refering to.
<BioGuyver> it is software raid and mdadm so that looks good
<BioGuyver> I'll have a poke around in there now.Thanks
<BUGabundo> I can't file a bug on apport with apport
<BUGabundo> grrr
<dwg> gah
<dwg> infuriating intel driver X bug
<dwg> 374431
<askand> I was just about to ask about intelbug too, but bug 349992
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 349992 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945 tiling] (Needs kernel 2.6.30-rc3) Low performance due to no A17 workaround" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349992
<askand> It is marked as fix released because of 2.6.30 kernel now in karmic. However I strongly think this bug should be fixed in Jaunty aswell?
<Hobbsee> askand: it probably won't be - uxa isn't the default, fortunately
<Hobbsee> so it only affects those who specifically turn it on, and I can't imagine they'd backport the patches in such a case
<Hobbsee> due to risk and such
<Hobbsee> (afaik)
<askand> Hobbsee: Bad intelperformance affects people who don't turn uxa on too. This man writes a good conclusion on the problem http://beranger.org/v3/wordpress/2009/05/04/jaunty-kernel-2630-fixes-the-intel-video/
<askand> And he is using EXA
<Hobbsee> hrm, i hadn't noticed it being that bad.
<askand> Hobbsee: I think it depends on the card too, on my intellaptop it is barely usable
<askand> Phoronix have an interesting article to how "Intel Linux Driver Kills The Netbook Experience" http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzIyMA
<Hobbsee> this is where i start to think apple has the right idea
<Hobbsee> only run it on a specific subset of hardware, and then you can be certain it all runs, all the time
<Hobbsee> rather than the whole "this affects some people, but not others, with seemingly the same hardware"
<askand> Hobbsee: Indeed, but haven't you noticed any signs of bad preformance in Jaunty compared to Intrepid?
<Hobbsee> askand: hrmm.  A couple - big pictures in firefox taking a few seconds to load, occasionally.  My video performance is streets ahead in jaunty.  Not sure on shredder, seeing as that's not official
<Hobbsee> compiz is a little less snappy, perhaps
<Hobbsee> in alt+tab
<Hobbsee> otherwise, graphics-wise, no
<Hobbsee> (standard dell 6400)
<Hobbsee> 908 frames in 5.0 seconds = 181.448 FPS
<Hobbsee> 964 frames in 5.0 seconds = 192.798 FPS
<Hobbsee> hrm, which is apparently low
<Hobbsee> apparently i don't run the highly graphics things
<askand> Perhaps the bad performance is more noticable on already bad cards, I wouldn't think it's a very good card in my Asus EEE PC for example
<Hobbsee> oh, i'd expect so
<Hobbsee> (do they even have the 945gm's?)
<Hobbsee> i'm just hoping ekiga or twinkle suddenly starts working again
<Hobbsee> although others don't seem to have problems
<askand> No, it's 915 in them I think, ekiga however works fine for me
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know it works for everyone else.  It just doens't like me :-S
<Hobbsee> didn't test intrepid's version, so it'll be interesting to see how jaunty's goes.
<lifeless> Hobbsee:  you know the deal; you want it to work....do thyself
<Hobbsee> lifeless: i've never been able to track down why it doesn't work.  But yes, i'll likely end up trying that route again
<lifeless> the voip protocols are amazingly silly
<Hobbsee> heh, indeed.
<Hobbsee> actually, iirc, it was more a problem with my mic going nuts.
<Hobbsee> or maybe that was the previous time
<Hobbsee> no, this time, it was that it wouldn't even connect.  that's right
<Hobbsee> will have to try again :)
<bencrisford1> what command would give the name of a disk drive/burner?
<bencrisford1> i couldnt see mine in lspci
<penguin42> it's not in lspci because it's not directly connected to PCI
<Nafallo> the name as in?
<bencrisford1> like you get from an lspci for other hardware
<bencrisford1> penguin42: what command would I run then?
<penguin42> waht do you want the device like /dev/splat or do you want a name like 'Acme Drivemakers'
<bencrisford1> basically someone has reported a bug to do with disk burning
<bencrisford1> i was gonna tell them how to post their hardware name
<bencrisford1> because it could be useful for develoeprs
<bencrisford1> g2g, i posted what i knew
<bencrisford1> bye
<maxb> So.... anyone have any idea how I'd file a useful bug on "Audio is crackly from DVDs only?"
<penguin42> only from DVDs?? No other audio playback - say rhythmbox?
<maxb> Oddly, .mp3s play fine
<maxb> even when playing in the same software as the DVDs which don't
<penguin42> it might depend on CPU loading
<maxb> also, the same problem occurs playing the DVDs in either totem or mplayer
<maxb> hmm... possibility
<penguin42> maxb: You might have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/345627
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Medium,Fix committed]
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> though that bug is targetted at jaunty
<penguin42> what you on?
<maxb> And my problem only started after upgrading to karmic
<penguin42> ah ok
<chaos2fu> are there someone here that are currently running ubuntu netbook remix and can help me to get the panels and the menus back in place?
<elena09> hello
<micahg> greetings
<elena09> hibernate bug
<elena09> at my tower
<elena09> can't exit from Hibernate, lots of numbers repeating on the screen, indefinetely, after I moved the mouse
<nellery_> elena09: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for reporting bugs
<elena09> I thought you knew about that...
<bcurtiswx> anyone know what mounts CD and DVD media in Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: humm #ubuntu ?
<bcurtiswx> im being ignored
<bcurtiswx> one person said "its automatic"
<bcurtiswx> thanks.. sherlock
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<BUGabundo> I guess nothing...
<BUGabundo> you don't auto mount cds
<BUGabundo> fstab should have a rule for it
<BUGabundo> and the filemanager should have access to it
<bcurtiswx> anything i insert into my cd/dvd drive ubuntu freezes
<bcurtiswx> im just trying to find the culprit
<bencrisford1> bcurtiswx: try typing mount into terminal
<BUGabundo> if it is a media disc, then some apps can autostart
<bcurtiswx> its probably just in need of a new drive... which sucks
<bencrisford1> did typing 'mount' not work bcurtiswx?
<bcurtiswx> it worked, but it just shows me what is mounted
<bcurtiswx> brb
<bencrisford1> oh
<BUGabundo> dtchen: come on.... tell themuso that log scales is a bad thing!! lower then 60% is equal to MUTE
<bcurtiswx> what dvd drives work best with ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> heheh
<BUGabundo> which one don't?
<bcurtiswx> mine
<bcurtiswx> Optiarc DVD RW AD-7173A
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<bcurtiswx> it causes ubuntu to freeze anytime i insert something into it
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: could be a bad drive and causing kernel panic
<BUGabundo> I've seen that with other devices
<bcurtiswx> which is why im probably going to replace it
<bcurtiswx> hance my question "which ones work best"
<bcurtiswx> hence*
<BUGabundo> any !
<bcurtiswx> <looks for the "any" brand DVD drive> :P
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> any cheap but relliable
<dtchen> BUGabundo: do you really expect upstream to agree? you might want to raise it there.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: heh thanks for the input!
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I do agree log is better then linear. but it's a diff use case and many users will find it hard to use (at beiggining)
<dtchen> yeah, well, people are going to scream bloody murder at everything in karmic, then
<scream> .
<BUGabundo> dtchen: eheh here is mine THIS SUCKSSSS ehehe
<BUGabundo> dtchen: if I lower to ~65% its MUTE, its no use for me
<BUGabundo> and even at 100% its lower then ibex was
<dtchen> that's a driver issue unless you can reproduce it w/o pa
<BUGabundo> I can try removing auto spawn and try OSS or alsa to be sure
<dtchen> i'm probably going to have to tag 345627 verification failed :(
<BUGabundo> bug 345627
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<BUGabundo> dtchen: no true
<BUGabundo> it *works* for some users
<BUGabundo> lol
<dtchen> yes, but it's known-broken for some users in 11.42 and introduces a regression for others in 12.43
<dtchen> it's better to have known breakage than to introduce new regressions
<BUGabundo> dtchen: be glad to only have 2 dupes and so few comments
<dtchen> well, the problem is that this bug touches the _entire_ audio stack
<BUGabundo> I guess you will have to have a spare kernel for those affected to whom a special kernel fixes it
<dtchen> from the hardware+bios, linux, alsa-lib, pulseaudio, alsa-plugins, and apps
<BUGabundo> like the one before release
<dtchen> yeah, but that's a lot of overhead for me
<dtchen> more importantly, people using such a kernel will not get support
<BUGabundo> humm https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-users is 404 duh
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-10
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> top is showing different memory use than system monitor
<Damascene> 900M, 300M respectfully
<Damascene> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ :)
<acicula> they have different definitions of what constitutes ram use
<Damascene> yeah I found that. thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> yes,yes, Sleep is overrated
<kermiac> ddecator: you around mate?
<ddecator> kermiac: hey mate, just got done listening to the beginning of UDS =), what's up?
<kermiac> you mind taking a look at bug 576072 - I'm about to re-assign to firefox. Just wondering if you've seen any dupes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576072 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone hidden files are stored as non-hidden after downloading (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576072
<ddecator> kermiac: sure, just one sec, trying to find another firefox bug
<kermiac> ok, np thanks mate
<ddecator> btw, i'm surprised you haven't just gone ahead and adopted ubuntuone =p
<kermiac> well... a few of us have unofficially adopted it, lol
<ddecator> sounds like it. yah, i think i saw a firefox report for this. once sec
<kermiac> awesome, then I can just re-assign & dupe it
<ddecator> if i can find the report, haha
<ddecator> can't remember if i subscribed or not..
<kermiac> is there a known bug for firefox & chromium not saving hidden files correctly? e.g. when using firefox or chromium to download a file named ".bashrc" it is saved as "bashrc". When using Opera to download the same ".bashrc" it is saved correctly as ".basrc". I have tried this from multiple file hosts & the result is always the same
<kermiac> typo above - should read:
<kermiac> is there a known bug for firefox & chromium not saving hidden files correctly? e.g. when using firefox or chromium to download a file named ".bashrc" it is saved as "bashrc". When using Opera to download the same ".bashrc" it is saved correctly as ".bashrc". I have tried this from multiple file hosts & the result is always the same
<Kangarooo> kermiac: if that is happening then that's really bad couse its wasting time to rename as they were named- hidden
<kermiac> Kangarooo: it seems to be happening here. I've tried 3 diff file hosts + the u1 web interface & 4 diff pc's running karmic & lucid
 * yofel tries...
<kermiac> http://www.mediafire.com/?njnywyh5jox
<kermiac> http://www.filedropper.com/bashrc_1
<kermiac> http://rapidshare.com/files/385623472/.bashrc.html
<kermiac> sorry for multiple paste! - they're 3 identical .bashrc files
<kermiac> bit of history - this started as a u1 bug & I'm trying to re-assign it as it does not appear to be specific to the u1 web interface. I *was* going to simply re-assign to firefox, but chromium does the same thing. Funny thing is that Opera works fine
<yofel> hm, indeed, if you open a dot file and use save page as... it's properly saved as .file, but if you use the download file dialog the . is missing
<kermiac> yup... I was thinking about re-assigning the bug to firefox & marking as "also affects" chromium
<kermiac> would you do it differently?
<nigelbabu> it might we webkit then?
<nigelbabu> doesn't firefox and chrome base on webkit? /me is not sure
<yofel> I don't think firefox is webkit based, and the download dialog acually says '.bashrc', but the filename on disk is bashrc
<nigelbabu> mm
<kermiac> hi nigelbabu I'm not sure, this is one of those "weird" bugs & I don't honestly know what is at fault
<nigelbabu> put it on the main cluprit, they'll identify the right one
<yofel> maybe ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<kermiac> thanks yofel, I'll ask in there & hopefully get a response. otherwise I'll just assign to firefox tomorrow
<Kangarooo> yofel: I tryd clicking method and also left click save as method and both saved without .so not hidden but with save as it regocnized this is being wanted to save corectly and asked do I want to overwrite if I say yes then its saved without . and the real file is deleted. but if I renamame file saving with . it still save without .
<yofel> hm
<Kangarooo> but actually I think this maybe a security issue and that's why its not allowed to save with . but in that case its not working corectly couse replacing with saving made file without . and real file was deleted
<Kangarooo> hmm I have someking bug. videos reocrded with gtc-reocrdmydesktop in YT are fuzzy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA8b8DStsTE third time changed some settings and nothing changed
<Kangarooo> but before upgrade I was able to put them on YT
<simar> what to remove in synaptic package manager for removing old ubuntu kernel images???
<Kangarooo> simar first check witch kernel you have latest with uname -a
<Kangarooo> or uname -are both shows kernel
<Kangarooo> simar: then in synaptic search linux-image- and remove all but the version witch was in uname -r
<Kangarooo> um better search linux-image-2
<Kangarooo> simar: on upgrade all old kernels are removed btw fyi :)
<thekorn> pedro_, bdmurray, hi, I know you are very busy this week, but my bugcontrol membership is about to expire, can one of you please renew it?
<pedro_> thekorn, yep, give me a sec
<thekorn> thank you
<pedro_> thekorn, renewed, thanks!
<jbicha> hi, I submitted a bug control team application 4 days ago but it needs to be approved to show up on the mailing list
<jbicha> is bdmurray the only one who can do this?
<grapz> Hi. I'm trying to update a bug I have by running 'ubuntu-bug -u 576601', and each time, ubuntu-bug crashes with the following info: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UcMR1U9f
<bdmurray> jbicha: it's been un-moderated
<jbicha> bdmurray: thank you very much
<bibinou> hi
<bibinou> if a bug is already fixed upstream, but the fixed package version isn't in ubuntu yet, should I change the bug status of the ubuntu package to confirmed ? triaged ?
<micahg> bibinou: depends on the team and the package
<bibinou> ok, thank you
<MrKanister> bibinou: Usually "triaged" is appropriate, but for a lot of GNOME packages, "fix committed" is used in that case (although that is theoretically wrong, since "fix committed" is for something else)
<MrKanister> But since the bugwatches are working again, "fix committed" seems to be out of question
<bibinou> yes, but bugwatches doesn't work for google code yet.
<bibinou> so confirmed it is.
<bibinou> I can't set triaged
<nigelbabu> bug number?
<phillipsjk> This moring I came to the conclusion that the latest realse was a buggy peice of crap; then came accross this patch commited ~20 hours ago for a bug I was following (546992) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/47986334/do_not_check_hal_on_bus.patch  -- I am wondering coudl that fix something like 567899 as well (installer quits with error on live Cd) as well? how would I check? Are there standard tools for building a new CD image?
<MrKanister> bibinou: You can only set bugs to "triaged" if you are in the ubuntu-bugcontrol team (in case you didn't know)
<bibinou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quodlibet/+bug/575436
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575436 in quodlibet (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Quod Libet's volume level slider does not work (affects: 3) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nigelbabu> bibinou: done
<bibinou> thank you :)
<phillipsjk> Found the CD twaeking instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<phillipsjk> Actually, this more closely describe what I would want to do: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936582 "HOWTO: Create a custom LiveCD of your system (distributable) Ubuntu 8.04 LTS" (but looks slightly out of date (other page says: "squashfs-tools will need to be updated to version 4.0."))
<JabLuszko> Hey! I got *strange* problem and I have no idea it is worth reporting or not. The 10.04 is rebooting it self (more like cutting power) without any trace in logs. It happends only if I pick up/move the laptop (like moving from desk to bed). It is happening at amd64/XFS and i386/ext4. It is *not* happening and Windows XP/Windows 7. If I remeber correctly it was not happening at the 9.10 CD clean install.
<JabLuszko> If it is worth reporting what do I need to include? syslog, lspci, what more? :-) / I am going to find the 9.10 CD and reinstall the system to check it out, but first I wish to provide all things are nessecary from 10.04 :-)
<JabLuszko> There is nothing in the system logs, looks like 'emergency restart'. It goes straight to BIOS :-)
<JabLuszko> s/and Windows/on Windows/
<phillipsjk> JabLuszko: I think you are supposed to use #ubuntu untill you can reproduce the bug. If it does not happen in Windows; it may be related to the accelarometer designed to shut-down the hard-drisk during free-fall http://www.dimensionengineering.com/accelerometers.htm
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: Really on #ubuntu? That would be mess, but if you suggest so.
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: I can reproduce this bug, every time when I pick up laptop :D
<phillipsjk> JabLuszko: to be honest, I wouldn't has noticed your question if you asked there; but there are more people there.
<phillipsjk> JabLuszko: does it happen when you pick up the laptop or put it down?
<phillipsjk> I am assuming Windows I currently installed so that you can confirm it still does not happen under Windows.
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: pick up,  can't test it with 'put it down' cuz it it already rebooted :D
<JabLuszko> Yeah, Dualboot, GRUB
<JabLuszko> Ok, gonna join all these msg into one and asking at #ubuntu
<phillipsjk> Probably not an accelerometer problem then. sounds like a loose wire, but you claim it does not happen under Windows.
<JabLuszko> That is the most funny thing :-) If I would happend on both system I will guess that there is something wrong inside  :-)
<JabLuszko> But I can't blame it currenty to 'mechanical issue'.
<JabLuszko> and I am pretty sure that while I was using 9.10 i've tried Arch... and it was happing on Arch too
<JabLuszko> But not on 9.10 :-)
<phillipsjk> Try asking in #ubuntu . your problem sounds interesting enough that you should get a few bites :)
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: I guess I will don't get any infos there, just too many people :-)
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: should I go to ubuntu forum or bugs and report it to (kernel/power managment?)
<phillipsjk> JabLuszko: sometimes it can take a few minutes to get a response. I don't see what reporting it as a power management bug will do without good reason to suspect that is the culprit.
<JabLuszko> phillipsjk: I thinks the same.. but I guess it is closest to this?;-)
<phillipsjk> it is possible, this could describe the same probelm, or it may not: it is hard to tell with an unanswered post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038930
<yofel> . . . - the folks that attended the UDS session about launchpad upstream bugs might remember the discussion about linux bugs and information adding / duplicate filing. Now see bug 577916 *sigh*
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577916 in ubuntu "lucid regression: does not resume from hibernation, restarts fresh (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577916
<sfstikkun> Hi.  I'm getting a strange message when I attempt to open new browser pages.  It reads : ASSERT: node must have _DOMElement set
<sfstikkun> Stack Trace:
<sfstikkun> 0:TV_V_nodeIconChanged([object ResultNodeClassInfo])
<sfstikkun> I have no idea what it means and I have no idea where to report it besides here.
<yofel> sfstikkun: can you please run 'sudo start apport force_start=1' and try to reproduce your issue? you should get a crash notification
<sfstikkun> O
<sfstikkun> I'll try.  I'm a complete newbie.
<yofel> sfstikkun: what application by the way? What effect has it on what you're doing?
<sfstikkun> It has no real affect on what i'm doing.  It shows up whether I'm using Firefox or Epiphany browsers
<sfstikkun> or Facebook
<yofel> then feel free to report it, we disable crash reporting once a release is out so users don't get interrupted too much
<sfstikkun> ok
<trinikrono> hey guys, any mentors online?
<arand> trinikrono: If it's a general question, fire away, likely a lot of people are off at uds, atm.
<grapz> Hi. I have bug 576601, and I've installed kernel 2.6.34-rc7 from the MainLine PPA, but when I try do to ubuntu-bugs -u 576601 to update the bug, it doesn't upload any logs (UnreportableReason: The running kernel is not an Ubuntu kernel). Is there a way I can have ubuntu-bug upload the log files for me when testing a new kernel?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576601 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "mcp89 sata not detected (affects: 4) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576601
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-11
<KurtKraut> When I have desktop effects enabled and I start an OpenOffice Impress presentation, the gnome-panel still appears during the presentation, what is a clear unexpected behaviour. On what package I should report this bug?
<ddecator> is it only when you have desktop effects enabled?
<KurtKraut> ddecator, yes
<ddecator> it might be compiz then
<KurtKraut> ddecator, disabling desktop effects make this behaviour disappear.
<KurtKraut> ddecator, I've just reported it. Thanks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/578633
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578633 in compiz (Ubuntu) "If desktop effects are enabled, gnome-panel stills visible during fullscreen OpenOffice Impress presentation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ddecator> KurtKraut: looks good, thanks for reporting it
<BUGabundo_remote> Strap your Pony, and bedazzle
<giantpune> hey boys, ive created a ubuntu installer from my PC that has nvidia driver set up.  now ive installed that CD in a wbmare PC and the nvidia drivers are messing stuff up.  when i remove the drivers, it doesnt let me startx normally.  i guess i need to adjust the settings back to default.  how would i go about that?
<giantpune> oops, sorr.  wrong room
<qense> This session is in the community track, but probably interesting for the Bug Squad: <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-universe-qa/>
<qense> vish: ^^
<qense> bdmurray: ^^
<qense> vish: Is Pedro here? I'd like to meet him, but I haven't met him yet,
<qense> .
<nigelbabu> qense: he's there, I'm pretty sure
<hggdh> qense: yes, Pedro is here
<qense> nice
<qense> hggdh: Are you interested in the session I've mentioned above?
<BUGabundo_remote> hggdh: you are there too??
<BUGabundo_remote> all the cool gang...
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_remote: oh yes, he's the sever guy
<BUGabundo_remote> I really really really have to go one of this days :(
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_remote: you can participate remotely
<BUGabundo_remote> nigelbabu: he is not the *only* server guy :)
<BUGabundo_remote> nigelbabu: busy at work
<BUGabundo_remote> can't devote the required attention
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_remote: well, he is 'a' server guy
<BUGabundo_remote> I even missed AskMark :(
<BUGabundo_remote> poor hggdh.... being called "server" :)
<hggdh> BUGabundo_remote: yes, I am at UDS
 * nigelbabu goes hunt whts next
<nigelbabu> tht talk was intersting anyway :)
<hggdh> heh.
<hggdh> qense: I am interested, but I have (another) conflict...
<Usama> any progress on not resuming from hibernate bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> which bug??
<BUGabundo_remote> they are very HW specific
<bdmurray> qense: is that scheduled or has it already happened?
<Usama> I've the bug on my machine
<BUGabundo_remote> Usama: what's your bug id?
<Usama> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/577916 I think this
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577916 in linux (Ubuntu) "lucid regression: does not resume from hibernation, restarts fresh (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<Usama> I found the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/499940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499940 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "[lucid regression] does not resume from hibernation, restarts fresh (affects: 31) (dups: 3) (heat: 170)" [High,Invalid]
<Usama> tody I just saw the new one
<Usama> *tody
<Usama> *today
<Usama> hi, vish
<bdmurray> Please pay attention to the last comment in that bug from Jeremy Foshee and open a new bug report
<Usama> there is a new bug opened
<Usama> bug 577916
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577916 in linux (Ubuntu) "lucid regression: does not resume from hibernation, restarts fresh (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577916
<Usama> I said that earlier
<bcurtiswx> does ubuntu use policykit anymore?
<qense> bdmurray: That session is not scheduled yet.
<xelister> clipboard stoped working at all in gnome when pasting between application
<xelister> when we thought the lack of sane clipboard can not possibly get any worse...
<DrKenobi> It's today the Ubuntu Bugsquad Monthly Meeting?
<nigelbabu> deferred to next week I believe
<DrKenobi> ok
<nigelbabu> due to UDS, postponed to 18th
<DrKenobi> ah! It was obvious! UDS! ha. Thank u nigelbabu!
<nigelbabu> :)
<tawmas> Hello! I have a problem with my laptop not reading the AC Adapter state and the battery charge level, and I'm wondering what kind of information I have to collect for a useful bug report. Can anybody help me?
<DrKenobi> tawmas, I don't know much about bugs, but have yu checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<tawmas> DrKenobi: I think the problem is with the kernel.
<yofel> tawmas: I'm not sure there, but it's either 'linux' for the  kernel or the power manager of your desktop environment
<tawmas> yofel: I see the following in dmesg, so I think it's the kernel:
<tawmas> [    0.943600] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Error reading AC Adapter state (20090903/ac-140)
<yofel> hm, could be, file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' in this case, and it would help if you could test a newer upstream kernel (let me fetch the link)
<yofel> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc7-lucid/ currently
<yofel> and see if it still happens
<tawmas> yofel: OK, I'll do that. This laptop is quite tricky: ethernet is not supported by default and I had to blacklist acer_wmi to unblock the wireless killswitch... I'll need to file bugs for those as well
<tawmas> yofel, DrKenobi: thank you!
<yofel> np
<tawmas> yofel: I just rebooted under the new kernel. I no longer have that error in dmesg, but it now sees the AC adapter plugged even when it is unplugged, and it cannot still read the battery status
<yofel> tawmas: then please add a comment on your bug report with that information
<yofel> tawmas: and add the kernel version you tested
<tawmas> OK, thank you
<DrKenobi> tawmas, np
<perkunas> how do i report a bug ubuntu 10.04
<nigelbabu> perkunas: what bug are you trying to report
<perkunas> ubuntu 10.04 I get a screen flicker started a blog found others same problem
<nigelbabu> um, maco, does ^ become X or kernel?
 * nigelbabu isn't sure of flickering cases
<maco> after its all booted?
<nigelbabu> perkunas: ^
<maco> id think Xorg, though i know some weird stuff is going on with drivers moving into kernelspace these days
<perkunas> yes every couple minutes for like one second even crashed my computer once
<nigelbabu> does this happen in bios screen?
<perkunas> no I think it has somthing to do wth the intel mobile 4 chip but im not a techie
<nigelbabu> perkunas: for now, report a bug like this
<nigelbabu> open alt+F2 and type 'ubuntu-bug xorg'
<nigelbabu> that should take you to LP to report your bug
<nigelbabu> and collect all the required information
<perkunas> alt f2 wont work just turns off my wifi
<nigelbabu> thats strage, you're thinking alt f2 or fn f2?
<nigelbabu> anyway,workaround, type that command in terminal
<perkunas> no alt if i press f2 my wiffi turns off
<perkunas> how? please
<nigelbabu> open Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<nigelbabu> and type the same command, 'ubuntu-bug terminal'
<perkunas> k
<yofel> err... 'ubuntu-bug xorg' not 'ubuntu-bug terminal'
<nigelbabu> oh yeah
<nigelbabu> perkunas: um, ^
<yofel> ^^
<perkunas> apport-gtk now what?
<nigelbabu> perkunas: sorrry, I made a mistake
<nigelbabu> use 'ubuntu-bug xorg'
<perkunas> never mind im just stupid tnx
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a mailing list for reporting Hardware issues ?
<kaushal> I am getting Machine Check Exception
<Elbrus> bug 577728 needs a rebuild of tuxcmd for lucid. what is the appropriate way to handle that bug? Assigning specific people?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577728 in tuxcmd (Ubuntu) "[lucid] tuxcmd: Access violation on i386 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577728
<Elbrus> (I filed the bug myself and can confirm that a rebuild helps).
<Elbrus> creating a debdiff for a binNMU could be done of course, does that help?
<Elbrus> anybody? ^^
<yofel> Elbrus: maybe ask in -motu or -devel, but most folks are at UDS-M this week, so don't expect a fast answer
<pabelanger> Where is the best place to get sponsorship for a bug?
<pabelanger> Bug #578051
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578051 in asterisk (Ubuntu) "Asterisk 1.6.2.7 release (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578051
<Elbrus> yofel: thanks
<Elbrus> will do tomorrow
<Elbrus> or next week when they are back
<qense> pabelanger: There is documentation at the wiki about getting a fix sponsored, but I'd have to look that up and I'd rather not since I'm at the UDS typing on a very small netbook screen. ;)
<crimsun> pabelanger: your merge seems odd. How did you generate it?
<crimsun> pabelanger: also, Debian unstable has 1.6.2.7-1, so it's worthwhile diffing against that version
<pabelanger> crimsun: I actually just seen that 10 mins ago.  Will work against it
<pabelanger> crimsun: my previous diff was from 1.6.2.5 branch
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello I need to report a bug for boot time fsck hanging at 91% and was wondering what package that would fall under?
<mr_pouit> LinuxGuy2009: Bug #571707 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571707 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "fsck progress stalls at boot, plymouthd/mountall eats CPU (affects: 68) (dups: 7) (heat: 424)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571707
<LinuxGuy2009> Well yeah I had the 70% bug too a long time ago. Now today it stalled at 91% should I just let it slip for now? I have no trust in if my disk was scanned correctly/completely.
<LinuxGuy2009> If its considered the same bug then I dont see any reason to make a new one.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-12
<LinuxGuy2009> Is it possible to file a bug against a PPA? https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<LinuxGuy2009> Lucid build of handbrake
<nigelbabu> LinuxGuy2009: I don't think so
<nigelbabu> you can get in touch with PPA folks, mail the team or something
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Ill try that then. Thank you.
<LinuxGuy2009> I ocasionally go on LaunchPad and look through the Ubuntu bugs, and try to give advice when I sometimes think its just a case of "not knowing how to perform a given task" or when its really just asking for help, but is there anything more that I can do to help get bugs and things moving along and just to help out the community is what I mean?
<LinuxGuy2009> Should i be trying to replicate bugs and reporting that as well and maybe other things I dont know about?
<nigelbabu> have you considered joining the bug squad?
<LinuxGuy2009> No but i would like to.
<LinuxGuy2009> Sure
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm just not sure what all I need to do in order to be of help. Other than what i have been doing.
<LinuxGuy2009> Helping in the IRC rooms is repetitive and doesn't feel like I am contributing as much as i could be.
<LinuxGuy2009> So do you recomend that i try to join the bug squad?
<nigelbabu> hold on, I'll get you the links
<nigelbabu> LinuxGuy2009: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<nigelbabu> read through the wiki and see if its something you'd like to do
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok cool
<nigelbabu> thank you for contributing :)
<LinuxGuy2009> :)
<LinuxGuy2009> 1. Register an OpenPGP key. (Do i skip that or is it mandatory?) Not sure if thats just for if I have a PPA or something.
<nigelbabu> I think its madatory, its for signing CoC
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh I see its a requirement to sign the code of conduct cause its not always possible to use just the username and password. got it
<LinuxGuy2009> yep
<LinuxGuy2009> "gpg --fingerprint" Gives me no output. Did I miss a step?
<nigelbabu> what did you do so far?
<LinuxGuy2009> I keep jumping the gun before i read all the directions. I just generated my key, now Im at the publish step. im good. :)
<nigelbabu> awesome :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Does it usually take a little while for my PGP key to show up in my LaunchPad account? Just keep refreshing my account page till I see it?
<kermiac> I can't re-assign a bug to "fglrx-installer" - launchpad tells me the package or project name  doesn't exist.
<nigelbabu> LinuxGuy2009: takes around 10 minutes
<nigelbabu> kermiac: bug #
<kermiac> what do we use for "ati driver wont install" type bugs now?
 * ddecator grumbles about ati
<kermiac> hey nigelbabu :) bug 578689
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578689 in ubuntuone-client "problem with grafic cart ati driver (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578689
 * nigelbabu isn't sure of what to do, but can take a peek
<kermiac> I'm just trying to re-assign & ask for more info
<kermiac> I don't think "fglrx" would be right as that is for "marking bugs that have been communicated to AMD for their fglrx driver"
<kermiac> maybe xserver-xorg-ati or jockey??
 * kermiac is confused
<kermiac> LP won't let me re-assign to default "ubuntu" task until more info is provided either :(
<ddecator> jockey isn't used for ati, is it?
<kermiac> ddecator: yeah, it provides ati & nvidia proprietory drivers
<ddecator> kermiac: oh, didn't knot ati had proprietary
<ddecator> know*
<kermiac> even stranger - i can manually report a bug against fglrx-installer in LP
<kermiac> just can't re-assign a bug to it
<kermiac> ddecator: ati has open-source or "catalyst"/fglrx drivers (also a few others)
<ddecator> heh, the extent of my knowledge with ati drivers is that people with ati graphics cards keep having trouble with firefox
<kermiac> haha... there's a lot of diff issues with ati drivers. A lot of laptops at work use them :/
<ddecator> yah, lots of people having x crash from stuff like using the search bar >.>
<kermiac> but anyway, back on topic... can someone else try to re-assign bug 578689? just to make sure I'm not going totally mad hehe
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578689 in ubuntuone-client "problem with grafic cart ati driver (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578689
 * kermiac shrugs
<kermiac> dunno what's going on - re-assigned to jockey for now as it's the closest fit that LP lets me re-assign it to
<ddecator> what did you want to assign it to?
<ddecator> kermiac: ^
<kermiac> ddecator: originally I was going to re-assign to the default "ubuntu" task until more info was provided as I don't know if it's the open-source or proprietory dirver. LP wouldn't allow that so I was going to re-assign to fglrx-installer as I think that was the closest fit. Now I just gave up & re-assigned to jockey. when the OP gives more info it can be re-assigned if it turns out to not be related to the proprietory dirver
<ddecator> kermiac: want me to try or just leave it be for now?
<kermiac> ddecator: I'd probably just leave it "as is" until the OP provides more info. Jockey is *hopefully* close enough from what little info was provided in the bug report. It can be changed when/ if the OP provides more info
<kermiac> ddecator: thanks mate :)
<ddecator> kermiac: np, just ping me if you change your mind =)
<kermiac> ddecator: will do, cheers mate :) I'm outta here for a bit. Gotta deal with an nvidia laptop with fresh install of Lucid refusing to boot now :/
<ddecator> kermiac: ouch, gl
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I followed all 3 steps to try and join the bug squad, and I saw my name on the pending approval list. When should I expect to see a response on that? A week or two?
<ddecator> did you send an email to the ML?
<LinuxGuy2009> ddecator: Not sure what ML stands for.
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: Mailing List =)
<LinuxGuy2009> ddecator: Yes
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh wait no I didnt
<LinuxGuy2009> ddecator: I just subscribed to the mailing list
<LinuxGuy2009> ddecator: Whats my next step?
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: alright, then just send an email to it giving your LP ID, and confirm that you've signed the CoC and you've read the triage guide. then you should be accepted within a few days =)
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: possibly a little longer since this week is UDS
<LinuxGuy2009> ddecator: Like on the LaunchPad Ubuntu Bug-Squad page where it says contact this teams owner? What email address?
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: no, one sec
<LinuxGuy2009> k
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: join the ubuntu-bugsquad list, then send the email to ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com : https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Quality+Assurance+and+Related+Lists
<LinuxGuy2009> ddecator: Thanks very much
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: no problem =)
<LinuxGuy2009> Whats a good place to start with looking at bugs to help sort them or to confirm them? Should I stick with what apps I run on my system and try and replicate and stuff like that?
<LinuxGuy2009> Before I was just picking random ones that looked simple to respond to. Probably not the most effective aproach Im thinking.
<mrand> LinuxGuy2009: there are a ton of paths.  A common one is to take an app (or rather, package) that you are interested in (either know, or want to learn more about), and go down the list of bugs for that package, trying to sort the bugs... either trying to reproduce/confirm, or to mark as incomplete because you can't reproduce on the latest version (be sure to ask if they can reproduce it)
<ddecator> that's how a lot of people start out
<LinuxGuy2009> Cool that sounds logical and what I was thinking. Thats where Ill start. Thanks guys
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: did you have any programs in mind?
<LinuxGuy2009> Umm I was just gonna pick a random one that i use and go from there. Like EasyTag
<LinuxGuy2009> Just picked it at random
<ddecator> ok, sounds good =)
<LinuxGuy2009> Now if I find a bug like bug #247303 where it doesnt clearly say what Ubuntu release this effects, would I just assume that since Lucid now has EasyTag 2.1.5, that this is a report for an older release and just skip it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 247303 in easytag (Ubuntu) "When moving files to new directory attempts to remove old/parent directory of new directory (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247303
<ddecator> it hasn't been touched in a while. you can ask if anyone has tested it on lucid and if it's still a problem
<LinuxGuy2009> But it wont be of much help trying to reproduce the bug on a newer version of the package than this bug states the problem exists in right?
<LinuxGuy2009> Or would it be helpful to anyone for me to try and reproduce it and just state that it doesnt happen in 2.1.5
<ddecator> ah, but if you try to reproduce it in a newer version of the package, and it doesn't work, then that suggests that it's fixed =)
<ddecator> so yes, you can test it, and if you can't reproduce the bug, then you can leave a comment saying that it doesn't seem to still be happening in lucid
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok cool. I will try and reproduce it then.
<LinuxGuy2009> Is http://pastebin.org/223835 a pretty lame response for bug #247303 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 247303 in easytag (Ubuntu) "When moving files to new directory attempts to remove old/parent directory of new directory (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247303
<LinuxGuy2009> I mean would that be considered helpful at all?
 * ddecator looking
<ddecator> i think you just need the last bit
<LinuxGuy2009> ddecator: What would that be?
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: the "I tried to duplicate..." part
<LinuxGuy2009> ddecator: I have that in there already. You mean I need to add some more detail or something or?
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: no i mean i think you only need that part, just letting them know that you tested it (and how) and that you couldn't reproduce it
<LinuxGuy2009> ddecator: Oh Ok. hehe I see. Would I change the status at all?
<ddecator> LinuxGuy2009: nah, not at this point
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> If a bug already has 2 or more people that have said they are confirming that they get the same result is there any reason to not set it to confirmed?
<LinuxGuy2009> Status I mean
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I know if a reporter of a bug is running i386 or amd64 version ? uname -a ?
<AnAnt> or: dpkg --print-architecture
<LinuxGuy2009> Bug #460652 I just confirmed this and am not sure what criteria have to be met for changing the status to confirmed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460652 in easytag (Ubuntu) "easytag crashes when setting filenames from a TXT file (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460652
<copyrights> hallo
<copyrights> I just found a bug. may some verify it?
<copyrights> python -c "import pickle"
<copyrights> Traceback (most recent call last):
<copyrights>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<copyrights> ImportError: Bad magic number in pickle.pyc
<MilkmanDan> Does anyone have firsthand experience with the (probably only -server, not sure) "Media change: ..." bug that still hasn't been addressed?
<bdmurray> micahg: should bug 520166 still have an open task?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520166 in ubufox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Manage Content Plugins doesn't work with Firefox 3.6 (affects: 12) (dups: 2) (heat: 64)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520166
<micahg> bdmurray: no, it can be closed Fix Released I think
<micahg> I'll take care of it
<BUGabundo_remote> Oh,Oh,Oh,Merry...oops Wrong dressed guy (Pope)
<ali1234> against which package should i report a bug with the fsck on startup?
<BUGabundo_remote> ali1234: which release?
<ali1234> lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> lucid It could be plymouth
<BUGabundo_remote> you didn't describe the prob
<ali1234> well the problem is that when fsck has finished, the display reads 70% and pressing "C" to cancel no longer works
<ali1234> and the disk light goes out, and then you have to wait like 3 minutes before it continues
<ali1234> ah i see it is already reported anyway
<BUGabundo_remote> known bug
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> do you mind ccing me to it? thanks
<ali1234> done
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<ali1234> although looks like there is already a fix
<jfi> ali1234, bug 572981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572981 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Cannot cancel disk check during computer startup after a while (dup-of: 571707)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571707 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "fsck progress stalls at boot, plymouthd/mountall eats CPU (affects: 72) (dups: 7) (heat: 440)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571707
<ali1234> jfi: yep already seen it
<optix> I believe bug #578834 should be updated to wishlist, can someone here agree and change it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578834 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Sort languages by display name, not locale code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578834
<ali1234> hmmmmm steam crashed while downloading portal
<ali1234> oops wrong channel :)
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<jfi> \
<trinikrono> hey all anyone want help on a package?
<BUGabundo> shoot
<trinikrono> well i am a fresh one and i want some bugs to work on
<trinikrono> but i would like to stick to a package
<BUGabundo> go to LP
<BUGabundo> and pick one
<BUGabundo> pleaty to go around
<trinikrono> sure ill do that, its just i was looking at the adopt a package page
<LinuxGuy2009> Bug #579669 seems plainly invalid, is it ok to mark the status to invalid? Or am I wrong?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579669 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Creates sources.list.d file will illegal character in name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579669
<trinikrono> well you can set it to incomplete until he answers and says its working
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-13
<LinuxGuy2009> What would be a proper response to a bug report that is questionable about if its an actual bug or an intentional program feature?
<LinuxGuy2009> Just state that as a responce and just leave it?
<LinuxGuy2009> Bug #579682 is questionable if its a feature request or if the 'bug' observed was actually an intentional programmed action. Other than stating that as the response I don't know what else to do with it. Otherwise the report is just gonna sit there probably with no solution.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579682 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software Center scrolls after package removal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579682
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok maybe I wont help triage bugs.
<mrand> LinuxGuy2009: sorry... this week is kinda bad...
<mrand> a number of people are at UDS.
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh I see. I understand
<pedro_> folks, we're having the discussion of the Bugsquad Roadmap now at UDS in case you want to join us
<pedro_> join #ubuntu-uds-jatoba for make comments
<BUGabundo_remote> m@rnlng cowboys&girls
<pedro_> vish, qense bugsquad roadmap session at jatoba
<vish> pedro_: right now?
<ddecator> vish: yup
 * vish  in a theme session now  :(
<qense> pedro_: I really wanted to attend, but I'm in the AppInd session now and I am necessary here.
<qense> pedro_: sorry
<qense> I will propose to get rid of the distinction between Adopt-a-Package and Adopt-an-Upstream and integrate the efforts during the AdoptUpstream session that has yet to be scheduled.
<pedro_> qense, ok. I've talked to marjo about it in the roundtable it will be scheduled
<qense> pedro_: What will be?
<pedro_> qense, adopt an upstream, i'll let you know as soon as i see it scheduled
<qense> pedro_: Thanks
<ddecator> For anyone interested, there will be a meeting about BugSquad Mentorship at 1300 UTC in one of the UDS channels (room unknown at this time)
<pedro_> Folks, the Mentoring Program Review session is at 1500 at the Ginko room
<pedro_> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/2010-05-13/
<ddecator> pedro_: ha, i was just going to put that up
<pedro_> hggdh, the session was scheduled for 1500  at the Ginko room
<hggdh> pedro_: thank you
<ddecator> pedro_: i'll be there (even though it's at the same time as the discussion for default applications in maverick =\)
<ddecator> BTW, 1500 is CEST, so 1300 UTC is the time of the meeting
<bdmurray> pedro_: updated bugsquad roadmap gobby document
<pedro_> bdmurray, you rock!
<ddecator> thanks bdmurray for adding that stuff
<Tyriel> Hi, to whom may I report the bugs?
<BUGabundo_remote> Tyriel: usually to a bug tracker
<BUGabundo_remote> in our case, launchpad
<BUGabundo_remote> !lanchpad > Tyriel
<ubot4> Factoid 'lanchpad' not found
<yofel> !bugs
<ubot4> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BUGabundo_remote> !launchpad > Tyriel
<ubot4> Tyriel, please see my private message
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: that one was next!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<yofel> heh
<yofel> Tyriel: what's the problem?
<Tyriel> The Calendar has 8 days per week
<Tyriel> hahahahaha
<Tyriel> this is really something serious
<Tyriel> lol
<yofel> wth?
<BUGabundo_remote> LOL
<yofel> Tyriel: which calender? (which application?)
<BUGabundo_remote> what he said
<Tyriel> The calendar if you click on the icon to check the calendar on the desktop you will see it 8 days weeek
<Tyriel> At least here on my version 10.04LTS is like this
<yofel> Tyriel: using gnome?
<Tyriel> I don know others, if you guys want I can send an ss
<Tyriel> yes gnome
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: can you reproduce that?
<yofel> Tyriel: sure (especially as I don't use gnome myself)
<Tyriel> did you receive the dcc?
<yofel> Tyriel: I'm using quassel which doesn't support dcc, please use imagebin.ca
<Tyriel> ok
<Tyriel> <http://imagebin.ca/view/ftgfRG4m.html>
<Tyriel> There is also another bug fort the wireless tool, sometimes when i restart the icon disappear
<yofel> Tyriel: I only see 7 days there
<yofel> Sun - Sat
<Tyriel> You see the days 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22 are off the week days
<Tyriel> so it causes a wrong
<yofel> yes, as that's the, '17th... week this year'
<Tyriel> haaaaaaaaaa
<Tyriel> lol
<Tyriel> i'm nooober
<Tyriel> :D
<yofel> so no bug ;)
<Tyriel> tks god :P
<Tyriel> but still the wireless thingi s a pitty
<Tyriel> haha
<Tyriel> another question, Do you have any knowledge of when the Ubuntu One contacts will start working again? I have some many contacts there...
<yofel> I'm not sure where the NM icon belongs to, either network-manager-gnome or some indicator package
<Tyriel> is the network-manager-gnome
<yofel> Tyriel: #ubuntuone might be able to help you more then
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: Tyriel: looks fine for me in maverick
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: he mistook the week numbers for another weekday :P
<Tyriel> yes i'm sorry
<Tyriel> it was the weeks of the year
<Tyriel> i though it was days
<Tyriel> :P
<BUGabundo_remote> I saw
<b_> hello
<b_> my ubuntu is starting many times with no image on display
<b_> i have a intel video card on a laptop and a 10.4 version of ubuntu
<b_> anybody some help please
<astraljava> b_: #ubuntu is the official support channel, this is for bug triaging and other bug work.
<b_> where should i ask for help ?
<astraljava> b_: On IRC, /join #ubuntu, then there are ubuntuforums.org, and you can also browse already reported bugs on https://launchpad.net
<astraljava> b_: Try also ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<b_> thank you
<astraljava> b_: No problem, happy to help. :)
<ddecator> For those interested, the BugSquad Mentoring Program Review UDS session will be starting in 5-10 minutes in #ubuntu-uds-ginko
<pedro_> guys we're having the mentoring program discussion at #ubuntu-uds-ginko
<pedro_> in case you want to join us
<optix> I believe bug #578834 should be updated to wishlist, can someone here agree and change it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578834 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Sort languages by display name, not locale code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578834
<LinuxGuy2009> When a launchpad bug is looked at and I ask for more info or for the reporter to post back to answer a question or whatever, is it proper to set the status to incomplete? Then after the 60 days expire without a response, then it would be considered invalid? This correct? I'm trying to learn proper procedure.
<ddecator> set to incomplete yet. then we usually send them a comment if they don't respond in 4 weeks. if no response for two more weeks then it's invalid
<ddecator> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter
<LinuxGuy2009> cool
<ddecator> s/yet/yes
<LinuxGuy2009> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/579682 This appears to be an intentional programmed occurance and is basically agreed upon by myself and another person there. Would it be proper to set it to invalid yet or let it sit for a while?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579682 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software Center scrolls after package removal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<LinuxGuy2009> Seems more a wishlist type of thing than a bug.
<ddecator> oh i've had it do that...it's annoying, haha
<ddecator> if you're unsure whether it's supposed to do that, it'd be good to contact one of the developers to see what the intended behavior is
<mrand> optix: done
<optix> mrand: thank you
<resno> ive got a bug i would to report. but im i dont think i can repeat it with a level of certainty.
<resno> i would like*
<astraljava> resno: Which distribution?
<resno> astraljava: ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop 9.10 and also 10.04
<astraljava> resno: Okay, can't help you there, don't have either of those.
<resno> astraljava: its the same machine, that has had a recurring problem
<resno> kacpi-notify runs up to 100% if i do something thats heavy
<astraljava> resno: If you don't get attention here, I suggest you post steps to reproduce somewhere, like ubuntuforums.org or ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com, and wait for confirmation from other users. Then you can decide whether to file a bug or not.
<resno> ok, i wont worry about it then.
<astraljava> resno: Does that happen often, or repeatedly?
<resno> astraljava: only when im doing something heavy... not often anymore. its my server at the moment. if i pull up webmin, it will happen.
<resno> but when i used it as a desktop, it happended more then it should
<resno> at that time, i didnt know anything about submitting bugs
<astraljava> resno: There are a couple of similar bugs filed in LP, but they don't really show any foolproof solutions. I don't know how to help you, sorry. Hope you get someone assisting you in this problem.
<resno> astraljava: thanks for your assitance
<jf1976> is there anyway i can help with rtl development as a non coder ?
<psusi> how do you file a bug report to request a merge from upstream again?
<mrand> psusi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess In short, if the package isn't automatically synced, you can create a launchpad ticket for that package and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors. Example preferred title format (i.e., include the upstream version number): Sync xmltv 0.5.56+cvs20100328-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)
<psusi> ahh there we go...
<micahg> mrand: psusi: it's preferable to use the requestsync tool
<psusi> I'm actually trying to convert an existing bug to the proper format
<micahg> psusi: ah
<psusi> also it seems that debian unstable still hasn't updated to the latest upstream version from a few weeks ago either, which fixes a bug in the version currently in testing that this bug has requested we update to for the new lvm --merge feature
<psusi> ohh wait, that's a sync.. we have ubuntu changes that need merged
<mrand> psusi: if the debian package is actively maintained, I'd push for them to update first.  Keep diff's as small as possible.
<psusi> true
<David-T> 555555555555555555555555555555555555555555]]]]]
<David-T> er, oops
<trinikrono> hey any mentors
<trinikrono> if a guy has a bug 379723, and a packages has the wrong version in the universe, how do we get it updated to the new one, a request to package?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379723 in partitionmanager (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 1 other project) "partitionmanager 1.0.0~beta1a doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379723
<astraljava> trinikrono: Like Colin said in the bug comments, it requires an SRU. File such a bug, and if you can prepare the package for such an update. If not, try to get someone else doing it.
<trinikrono> so what should we do with the bug to make it happen?
<astraljava> trinikrono: Read up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<trinikrono> wow, i think i will go work on another package lol
<thekorn> trinikrono, do you know which version of the package fixes this bug?
<trinikrono> well its beta1 in the repo, but from beta apparently works for the guy
<trinikrono> the newer ubuntu releases use the stable versions
<thekorn> IMHO, this bug is not worth the hard work of a SRU
<trinikrono> yea i thought so
<trinikrono> :\
<trinikrono> okie next one, Bug #579703   what do i need to do again to get this triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579703 in gparted (Ubuntu) "gparted wrongly reports partition "mounted" when uuid and label are duplicates (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579703
<thekorn> trinikrono, how can a uuid of two partitions be the same?
<trinikrono> well thats why i want some ideas as what to ask the reporter
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-14
<DrKenobi> hi, I am learning to triage. I've found a bug for 9.10. In this case, you have to invalidate?
<nigelbabu> DrKenobi: No, it is still a supported release.  Is the bug reproducible on 10.04?
<DrKenobi> no, its ok now
<nigelbabu> meaning its fixed now?
<DrKenobi> i think so. It about a screensaver, that when is activated the mouse doesn't work. I activate that screesaver and when i move the mouse the unlock window appears. I think its fixed, am i wrong?
<nigelbabu> In that case, you can mark it as fix released and say this bug has been fixed in the latest release
<DrKenobi> thanks!
<nigelbabu> No problem :)
<DrKenobi> i found a bug report from 8.10, that obsolete? I have to change the satus to invalid?
<ddecator> depends what package the bug is filed against. if it's something still in a supported release, it'd be helpful to see if it is still a problem in more recent releases
<DrKenobi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/363809
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 363809 in ubuntu "freshly installed system's update manager says "your system is up to date (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New]
<DrKenobi> i think it's not a bug anymore... i think
<ddecator> yah, i think it's fixed, i just launched update manager and it automatically found updates instead of me having to force it to. i think it's safe to mark that as either invalid or fix released since it doesn't appear to be a problem in lucid, then leave a note saying why you closed it and that someone can reopen it if it's still a problem in a supported release
<DrKenobi> ok, than u
<ddecator> no problem =)
<DrKenobi> i am not very good with english, this is a joke? https://bugs.launchpad.net/werehaus/+bug/580306
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 580306 in werehaus "Livingroom light is dim (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<charlie-tca> This looks like spam, actually
<charlie-tca> But it is not an ubuntu bug, so it is okay
<charlie-tca> The package affected is 'Werehaus' which is not used by Ubuntu at all
<charlie-tca> More information can be found by left-clicking the package under 'Affects', then click 'overview'. It will explain about the package.
<ddecator> that's an...interesting experiment
<nigelbabu> charlie-tca: its not in the ubuntu project anyway
<ddecator> nigelbabu: right
<charlie-tca> nigelbabu: yeah, I know.
<charlie-tca> I even said that above
<charlie-tca> ddecator: I thought so too
<nigelbabu> oh yeah, I didn't see that
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> I miss half of what is there, too
<nigelbabu> haha, the description of the project "This is an experiment to see if Launchpad can effectively be used a an issue tracking system for a shared living space."
<ddecator> nigelbabu: exactly, haha
<nigelbabu> ddecator: it sounds like a fun experiment
<ddecator> nigelbabu: potentially, although i'm not sure why they would use bug reports to keep track of to-do items, haha, i guess so they can assign eachother and mark when they took care of it?
<charlie-tca> That's what it looks like
<nigelbabu> yeah, actually what they want it an rt
<anoteng> Anybody know how to make a source package from a kernel git checkout? I'm bisecting a bug, an compiling on my ancient computer takes forever...
<bullgard_> Chatzilla 0.9.85 crashes about once a day even if I do not touch keyboard or touchpad. It makes seamonkey to crash as well. So far I did not manage to fetch an error message. Is it a good idea to investigate further using '~$ strace -e trace=open seamonkey'?
<thekorn> bullgard_, hallo, did you report a bug about this issue?
<thekorn> ok, you did ;)
<thekorn> bug 577384
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577384 in seamonkey (Ubuntu) "Seamonkey and Chatzilla crashed without any user interaction (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577384
<thekorn> bullgard_, I thin it's a good idea to check ~/.xsession-errors and ~/.xsession-errors.old after a crash for any hints related to seamonkey, chatzilla, or any other mozilla based applications
<bullgard_> thekorn: Right, thank you very much for your advice. --  And my suggestion '~$ strace -e trace=open seamonkey' is rather unsuitable for this purpose?
<thekorn> bullgard_, I'm not sure, but by looking at this two files you can easily verify if your bug is a duplicate of the one you mentioned in your bugreport,
<thekorn> and this is a good step to start with
<bullgard_> thekorn: I will do so. --  Thank you very much.
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, changing a color in appearance | theme | customize has broken radiance;  most of my open programs now show ugly default gtk widgets, even if I change the theme
<malev_> Hi! how to make an upstream? I report the bug 579784 and then I reported it in google code. I have the link, but can't remember what to do next
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579784 in rst2pdf (Ubuntu) "If u try to convert a non existing file, it returns an exception (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579784
<kklimonda> malev_: click also affects project
<malev_> kklimonda, hi! but there it asks me for a launchpad link, I mean, it's giving me an error
<malev_> when I paste there this link: http://code.google.com/p/rst2pdf/issues/detail?id=317
<kklimonda> malev_: right, so you can't link to projects that aren't registered on launchpad
<malev_> and in that case, what should I do? mark it as triage and that it?
<kklimonda> I'd do that, yes
<malev_> and.. are U a member of bug-control? because I don't have the rights to do that :)
<kklimonda> mhm, I've done it
<duanedesign> bug 576201
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576201 in stipple "It shows a list of packages to sync without checking first if they are installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576201
<malev__> 574377
<malev__> bug 574377
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574377 in stipple "crashes if 'package' DB already exists (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574377
<charlie-tca> nigelbabu: I can not get that thing to work for me. people.ubuntu.com will not accept the file. It would not accept my files 5 years ago, either
 * charlie-tca discovered after hours of trying
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: maybe it has a wrong ssh key imported for you?
<charlie-tca> don't know, plenty of frustration to go around, though
<kklimonda> have you tried contacting administrators?
<charlie-tca> you are right, I think. that key has to match my own system, right?
<charlie-tca> Installing fresh several times per release, the key has changed about ??? times now
 * charlie-tca is too tired today
<kklimonda> yes, it's essentially the sftp with key authorization - I think they are imported from launchpad
<charlie-tca> I don't have that key on my computer anymore
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-15
<chotchki> hello everyone, i'm looking to start helping with bug triage and wondered if anyone could guide me some
<chotchki> ive read through the wiki pages around triage and wanted to pick a sample bug and make sure im following the process properly
<chotchki> namely what ive done to bug #580710
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 580710 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution crashes when starting new message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580710
 * ddecator looks
<ddecator> chotchki: did you have any specific questions about it?
<chotchki> ddecator, just whether I handled it properly as a newbie
<ddecator> chotchki: looks like it to me. if it really is crashing (kind of hard to tell due to the wording in the description) then a crash report is always nice. however, since it's not a development release, apport is disabled by default, so the reporter will have to enable apport and then reproduce the crash. let me get you a response for that a sec...
<chotchki> ddecator, one of these? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ddecator> chotchki: oh yah, there is one on there. after the reporter gets back to you, you can use either this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20crash%20report%20or%20having%20a%20.crash%20attachment or this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/433662/
<chotchki> thank you!
<ddecator> chotchki: no problem =)
<chotchki> is the pastebin method the preferred instructions?
<ddecator> chotchki: pastebin is preferred for posting long things on IRC, such as output or stock responses like that. helps keep conversations on IRC clear =)
<ddecator> chotchki: also a quick tip: if you click the arrow next to the ubuntu package listin on a bug report, you'll get a lot of options, and you can change the status of a bug and leave a comment at the same time (just a nice little timesaver)
<ddecator> s/listin/listing
<chotchki> nice, thanks!
<chotchki> (i meant if the instructions you posted were the preferred method of starting apport)
<ddecator> oh, gotcha. there's no preferred way really. i like the way in the response i gave you because it enables it for one session, where as the stock response on the site enables it until the user goes in and disables it (i believe)
<chotchki> okay gotcha
<ddecator> also, have you applied for bugsquad yet? i saw that you signed the CoC and you already read the triage guides
<chotchki> i wasnt sure if i could apply since i only just started helping
<ddecator> yup, all you have to do is sign the CoC and acknowledge that you read the triage guides on the wiki. you're not required to be a member, but it will make you eligible for a mentor if you wish to have one
<chotchki> nice, ill probably apply in a couple days once i get a better feel for it
<ddecator> sure thing. if you have any more questions, feel free to ask them here. it may take a while for someone to respond, but eventually someone will
<chotchki> thanks for the help!
<ddecator> any time =)
<kermiac> anyone got a sec to help me get my head around how launchpad package assignment works now? It seems to have changed. I'm using staging to try to get my head around it but it's not sinking in :( I want to ensure that (as an example) https://staging.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/572595 has an "Ubuntu" task so that it is counted towards 5-a-day but "ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu)" doesn't seem to be available
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572595 in ubuntuone-client "stopping synchonizing folder crashes nautilus (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ddecator> Affects Distribution, then select Ubuntu and find the package
<kermiac> ok, looking - thanks ddecator
<ddecator> kermiac: no problem. i wasn't sure either until i just tried that, haha. it's because the project on there doesn't tie the report to ubuntu, so you have to mark that it affects ubuntu and then you can find the package that's in the repo
<kermiac> argh timeout :( trying again
<kermiac> ddecator: ok... yeah, that work :) is that a "relatively" new change mate? I don't remember having to do that before
<ddecator> kermiac: no idea, i've never had to do that before, haha
<kermiac> ok, i'll ask the u1 guys. Thanks mate
<ddecator> no problem
<NickNak> Hi all. I was able to reproduce bug 454134 in Karmic, but not with Lucid. Should I mark it "Fix Released" (even though it may still be a problem in Karmic)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 454134 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "openoffice calc is crasing on moving sheet with drag and drop (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 64)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454134
<tsimpson> no, just comment on it
<NickNak> OK
<SwedeMike> I have a bug that is "fix released" and closed (because it's fixed in 10.04, but still problem in 9.10), should I complain then? I have upgraded all my 9.10 to boxes to 10.04 so the problem is solved for me personally...
<cwillu> SwedeMike, I usually add a target for the older version, and leave that as confirmed or wontfix
<SwedeMike> this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/516524 if that helps?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516524 in plymouth (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "text plugin: mountall status clobbers passphrase prompt (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Fix released]
<giantpune> hey boys.  im looking at how to set a static IP address.  i see the file i need to edit.  but im trying to figre out where to find what to type in that file
<giantpune> in windows i can type ipconfgi and it will tell my my current settings.  is there a similar command in ubuntu?
<giantpune> ipconfig^
<SwedeMike> ip -4 a l
<jfi_> you should try to ask #ubuntu
<giantpune> sorry.  i forgot i had this auto join the bugs channel
<bullgard> thekorn: My SeaMonkey/Chatzilla just crashed. My ~/.xsession-errors should have noticed. What string should I grep for? (~/.xsession-errors does not show time-stamps.)
<yofel> bullgard: it should be something like 'processname: ...' so search for seamonkey messages
<yofel> bullgard: and do you have a segfault message in dmesg?
<bullgard> yofel: dmesg does not show a segfault message.
<bullgard> yofel: ~/.xsession-errors shows several warnings: "Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x560003a (SeaMonkey)."
<Aquina> ~/.xsession-errors gives me thousands of warnings a day. I still don't care anymore. Take care of errors and forget WARNINGS since thy will never dissapear.
<bullgard> Aquina: Well. And how should I find out the reason why Chatzilla and SeaMonkey do crash about once a day without my intervention?
<yofel> bullgard: you could run it in gdb, will slow it down though
 * yofel doesn't care about .xsession-errors either, KDE puts too much stuff in there...
<bullgard> yofel: Thank you.
<Aquina> Hm. A.p. that's a good question. I doubt however it has something to do with WM warnings. I'm not the maintainer of these programs and don't know their code but I think the problem is elsewhre. What dies the /var/log hive say? Checked all the usual files after the crash?
<Aquina> As an alternative install debug symbols for these apps and run 'em with a debugger. Upon crash you'll have something to post on Launchpad. :-)
<bullgard> Aquina: I do not know what "the usual files after the crash" are. Please name them.
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/406383
<Damascene> I've this bug now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406383 in vinagre (Ubuntu) "locked possibility to choose protocol and it is empty (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Aquina> Usual = messages, daemon /X11/* and so on...
<Aquina> Can someone tell me what the heat indicator on Launchpad means?
<yofel> Aquina: http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/bug-heat
<astraljava> Aquina: http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/bug-heat
<yofel> heh
<astraljava> :D
<bullgard> Aquina: http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-dev@lists.launchpad.net/msg02125.html
<bullgard> yofel: I probably made a mistake. I told you "[16:20]	<bullgard>	yofel: dmesg does not show a segfault message." But the command '~$ strace -e trace=open seamonkey' produced >100 times the message: "(seamonkey-2.0-bin:2766): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead." and at the end: "The program 'seamonkey-2.0-bin' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the...
<bullgard> ...program. The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
<bullgard>   (Details: serial 7778729 error_code 158 request_code 148 minor_code 7)   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it. To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error()...
<bullgard> ...function.) Segmentation fault --- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---" --  Should I now do now '~$ strace -e --sync trace=open seamonkey'?
<yofel> not sure, I'm not an expert when It comes to strace, I usually just use it when something hangs without crashing
<yofel> anyone else?
<benste> may I remove a i386 tag from a bug report if I as a 2nd person can confirm this bug on a amd64 system ?
<benste> (talking about) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/578633
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578633 in compiz (Ubuntu) "If desktop effects are enabled, gnome-panel stills visible during fullscreen OpenOffice Impress presentation (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<om26er> benste, yes
<benste> k thx
<benste> and if apport quotes "InstallationMedia: Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Release i386 (20091028.5)"
<benste> does it mean the lucid system was installed by an upgrade from karmic ?
<kklimonda> yes
<benste> k
<benste> thx
<skorasaurus> hi, I'd like to report that the fix in proposed is working, I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed that 'For extra points please help us verify the fixes to the proposed updates as listed ' how do I verify ? just comment in the bug's LP ?
<skorasaurus> it's been a while since I last did this, hehe.
<kklimonda> yes, add the comment that you have tested package from -proposed, it has fixed the problem and you haven't seen any regressions
<skorasaurus> k, thanks, kklimonda
<om26er> #solang
 * LowRider Brand New!Notebooks and LCD TVs.Discounts up to 30%. The newest electronics only http://www.elplace.com/
<penguin42> hmm, 1st time I think I've seen IRC spam
<yofel> really? we had that huge DOS and spam attack before freenode switched ircds though
<nigelb> yofel: dont remind me of those days
<yofel> :P
<nigelb> I popped in and asked for help in #ubuntu-ops
<nigelb> but I dont think anything can be done since that person left the room
<kklimonda> he god K-Lined anyway
<kklimonda> got*
<nigelb> oh yah :)
<nigelb> BlackZ: bug 570879 isn't even in the right package
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570879 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "OpenGL graphic errors in google earth (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570879
<nigelb> technically its a bug in google earth right?
<BlackZ> nigelb: hmm
<nigelb> also, bug 571257 isn't really confirmed.  you're still awating information from OP, so its not exactly right to set an importance
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571257 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Gedit closes after the open of a new created file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571257
<nigelb> I'll have to -1 for now.  Sorry :/
<nigelb> just reapply after a week or 2
 * digitalz Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<trinikrono> hey all :D
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-16
<karolinger> Hello humans, I think I found a bug, but I have no idea how to report it because I neither have a clue how is happening. I leave Ubuntu running with some applications and leave the computer alone by itself without using it, If I pass by I can see the screen saver is running. I go out the house or go to sleep, when I come back, and the login screen what shows up. Something is crashing or logging me out. I know my computer is not restarting because
<karolinger>  my BIOS pauses and shows a menu from which device to boot. I don't see this menu when I come back, I Just see the login screen. I running Ubuntu 10.04. Thanks in advance for your help.
<zeroseven0183> karolinger: Is it the login screen or just a login window?
<zeroseven0183> By default, I believe, Ubuntu 10.04 locks the screen after being idle in 5 minutes(?)
<karolinger> the login screen when you first boot
<zeroseven0183> hmmm...
<karolinger> I know, but I don't have that option enabled
<zeroseven0183> What are the applications you're running?
<zeroseven0183> You can file a bug report and state there how can this be replicated.
<karolinger> the problem is that I don't see when is happening
<karolinger> most of the time I run utorrent via Crossover, firefox and google chrome
<zeroseven0183> It's alright, just list the programs you're running, the system you're using (Ubuntu version also) and how long the machine has been (approximately) idle
<zeroseven0183> I'll try that on my machine since I'm also using Firefox and Chrome everytime, except utorrent-Crossover. I only use Transmission. :-)
<yofel> hm, hard to say, any crash message in the output of 'dmesg' ? or anything useful in ~/.xsession-errors(.old) ?
<yofel> read .xsession-errors from bottom up as it can be huge
<karolinger> ok
<yofel> karolinger: actually xsession-errors is the logfile for the current session, so rather look at xsession-errors.old
<karolinger> ok
<karolinger> I have found some Fatal IO errors
<karolinger> in the old log
<karolinger> almost at the end of the log
<karolinger> there are other erros, but I'm not sure how to relate them
<yofel> karolinger: can you pastebin the relevant part please so that someone here can have a look at the exact errors?
<yofel> have to go to bed, gn folks
<karolinger> ok I don't know how to pastebin
<yofel> !paste
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karolinger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434109/plain/
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm new with bugs. Help me with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/572738 Do you think this bug is related tu 'nautilus'
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572738 in ubuntu "Deleting files with the key "DEL" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> DrKenobi: yep, I think its nautilius.  if you want to confirm, you can talk to qense (well, when he's here)
<DrKenobi> ok, thanks!
<zeroseven0183> DrKenobi: Yes, I believe it's nautilus-related
<DrKenobi> so, I should change the package....
<bullgard_> There is no no »Subscribe« button in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+bug/575160. How can I subscribe to this error report? I am affected too.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575160 in seamonkey (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "seamonkey 2.0 in Lucid crashes with 'RenderBadPicture' diagnostics (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 48)" [High,Triaged]
<nigelb> bullgard_: logged in to launchpad?
<bullgard_> nigelb: Yes, I am subsribed to Launchpad.
<nigelb> NO, are you LOGGED in, do you see your name in top right corner of the page?
<bullgard_> nigelb: I do see my name in the top right corner of the page.
<nigelb> ok now thats odd
<nigelb> because I do see a subscribe button
<nigelb> what browser are you using ?
<bullgard_> nigelb: Mozilla Firefox 3.6.3.
<nigelb> oh, grr, wonder why
<nigelb> try hitting refresh on the page
<bullgard_> nigelb: I am using the 'NoScript' add-on to Firefox. I set it to "Allow temporarily everything on this site." And now I see myself subscribed to this error report. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<nigelb> bullgard_: oh nice.  I was lost figuring out what went wrong
<nigelb> didn't think of extensions
<nigelb> I should have thought fo that first :?
<nigelb> :/
<DrKenobi> does anyone now a triage guide in spanish?
<ddecator> DrKenobi: i haven't looked at it (i don't know spanish anyway), but i think this will work for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Bugs?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=2009-30-01-bug_report_triage_ES_co.odp
<DrKenobi> ddecator, thank you! its a good presentation, but i was looking for something more complete. i'll go on reading in english! thank u again!
<ddecator> DrKenobi: no problem =)
<ddecator> i know people want to get more translations for the wiki, so we're working on it
<zus> ddecator,  hey there
<ddecator> hey zus
<zus> what ya doing?
<ddecator> helping people in some other channels until the caffeine from my coffee wears off so i can sleep, haha
<zus> lol
<zus>  got room for an im?/
<ddecator> sure
<zus> what is the email and what (how) do i show send confirmation i met all the requirements to join the bug squad?
<astraljava> zus: ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com, state that you have done so. This will be partly proved by visiting your launchpad page (the CoC part).
<zus> astraljava,  and  the launchpad login is all not the open id portion?
<astraljava> zus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<astraljava> zus: Hmm... for me it's https://launchpad.net/~astraljava, but of course your login is only the part after the tilde (~).
<zus> email is sent... thank you
<astraljava> zus: No prob. :)
<mistrynitesh> i have just started discovering firefox-lp-improvements, and reading the irc logs of class given by bdmurray it sounds like i need to have greasemonkey extension installed - is it so?
<nigelb> mistrynitesh: nope, you dont
<nigelb> if you need, it should pull the dependencies itself
<nigelb> just make sure to disable LP_word_highlighter
<mistrynitesh> nigelb: why so?
<nigelb> mistrynitesh: its a bit buggy.  brian is still working on it
<mistrynitesh> nigelb: ok, thanks! :)
<yofel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/504956
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504956 in launchpad-gm-scripts "partially hidden comment in bug report (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 60)" [High,Fix committed]
<nigelb> yofel: thanks :)
<arand> If a fix is in -proposed, then status should be fix committed right?
<yofel> yes
<arand> Right (LP automation isn't the most releiable thing it seems...)
<yofel> LP automation only works if there's a 'LP: #XXXX' reference in the changelog
<arand> Yea, but apparently it thinks that the fix got released twice, and that -proposed = released :/
<alex_mayorga> hi! regarding https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/551668
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 551668 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Fn+F5 and Fn+F6 don't modify brightness on Sony VAIO VPCCW (GT 230M) (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga> how do I help to remove tag "needs-xorglog"? I think there two logs for that already
<mrand> alex_mayorga: right next to the tag should be a ... umm, pencil, I think
<alex_mayorga> mrand, I see that
<mrand> Click on that pencil and then go to the end of the tags line - it is there.
<alex_mayorga> just delet that and click the green check?
<mrand> Yep, if the log is there and valid.
<alex_mayorga> no need to change for other tag?
<mrand> You might consider marking it as confirmed as well if there are more than one report, or if you've reproduced it.
<alex_mayorga> mrand: I can still reproduce as of today
<alex_mayorga> I've just confirmed it, anything else for Xorg bugs?
<mrand> alex_mayorga: well, it's a nvidia bug, I assume, not xorg?
<mrand> Unless someone can discover a mode or setting combination that somehow works around it, not sure what the open source community can do about a binary driver.
<alex_mayorga> mrand: I was under the impression nouveau is in use here
<mrand> alex_mayorga: in the original bug report, it says "NonfreeKernelModules: nvidia"
<mrand> but perhaps I'm misunderstanding
<alex_mayorga> mrand: how can I check that?
<alex_mayorga> never mind, "Hardware drivers" nvidia current is in use
<alex_mayorga> I'll disable that and try to reproduce
<nigelb> hggdh: got a minte?
<nigelb> *minute
<charlie-tca> nigelb: I am sorry. I got the uds video, but could not upload it to people.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> charlie-tca: no problem :)
<nigelb> I only missed a few minutes, should be up on videos :)
<charlie-tca> Yeah. Actually, that was the audio, though
<nigelb> hehe, I guesed that :D
<charlie-tca> All I got was really frustrated trying to ftp it
<nigelb> how did you try to do it?
<nigelb> charlie-tca: um, you're supposed to add it as 'connect to server' and select ssh and enter the details.  that approach generally works for me
<charlie-tca> both gftp and sftp. After 4 hours of fighting, I remembered that I could not do that about 4 years ago either
<alex_mayorga> mrand: you there?
<hggdh> nigelb: I am sorry, was out (and will be out again for another 1 hour)
<hggdh> <yawn/>
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load, it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load
<nishanth> <nishanth> it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<SwedeMike> nishanth: stop spamming all channels with that. you did it just 2 lines before you did it the second time.
<nishanth> SwedeMike: Nobody seems to notice though
<SwedeMike> nishanth: repeating like that just makes you an a**
<vish> SwedeMike: there there.. no need for that^ ;)
<vish> nishanth: try asking in #ubuntu  or , file a bug in the driver you are using
<vish> !bugs | nishanth
<ubot4> nishanth: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-09
<dlbike76> Hi, is there anyone available to help me triage a couple bugs?
<arand> dlbike76: Help as in confirm or help as in test? I could do the latter, given it's not unity-related..
<dlbike76> arand: General help.  I asked the OP to run apport, but they commented that apport couldn't find any additional information.
<dlbike76> ^ bug 778093
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 778093 in ubuntu "problem with monitor connected to netbook since natty narwhal (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778093
<arand> dlbike76: If that mayhaps since the bug is targeted agains "Ubuntu" as opposed to a paackage which has some collection routines defined?
<dlbike76> I was wondering if that was it, but don't know whether it should be targeted against the linux kernel (for video modules) or X.org without additional info
<arand> dlbike76: As per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage it seems to point at X.
<dlbike76> arand:  How about the section that talks about DRM in the kernel leading to default screen resolution problems?
<arand> dlbike76: Oh.. my bad, I associated the wrong section there, I guess assume linux for the time being..
<dlbike76> arand:  Okay, I'll associate it with the linux package and ask them to re-run apport-collect.
<dlbike76> arand:  Thanks!
<arand> Yea, until there's more info, there's likely not much more that can be done.
<Wipster> Anyone got a mo to give me a hand with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/776396 ? These crashes are starting to be a pain heh
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 776396 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xserver crashes and restarts (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Incomplete]
<ikt> om26er, do you think it should be "opinion" instead?
<om26er> ikt bug number?
<ikt> 668415
<om26er> bug 668415
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668415 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "Movement of Unity launcher (affects: 67) (dups: 3) (heat: 312)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668415
<om26er> jst syncd wid upstream
<ikt> !slang
<ubot4> Factoid 'slang' not found
<stlsaint> hehe
<ikt> !u
<ubot4> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ikt> take that omer
<micahg> ikt: won't fix is for developers to say they won't fix something
<ikt> and opinion is for people to continue discussing after a dev has said won't fix?
<micahg> ikt: no, it's when a dev agrees there's a difference of opnion, but is open to more discussion
<ikt> people are free to continue the discussion, but the project or package maintainers need to move to other work and are considering the issue closed.
<micahg> ikt: it's the call of the dev what status to use as closed
<ikt> issue closed != won't fix ?
<ikt> ah ok
<kelvan> hey folks, i've some strange behaviour with ubuntu lucid server (seems to be a bug). how can i report this? the whole launchpad thing seems to be only usable for the desktop version. sending report and open browser is not that nice with lynx
<arand> kelvan: You can submit the bug on one machine and then connect the browser on another..
<kelvan> i'll try this, thx. just one last question: which package makes the update messages on login?
<pedro_> folks we have a session to discuss the membership of the ubuntu bugcontrol team
<pedro_> if case you wanna join us
<pedro_> channel is #ubuntu-uds-tohotom
<pedro_> hey fabio
<ikt> bit of an odd request
<ikt> if someone has a driver they want included in ubuntu
<ikt> how do they go about that :s
<paultag> ikt: talk with #ubuntu-kernel folks, my guess is they'd tell you to mainline it and pull it down :)
<ikt> indeed
<dlbike76> Hi, are any BugSquad members familiar with unity online?
<dlbike76> I'm trying to triage bug 775736
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775736 in ubuntu "dash fails to recognize installed program titles or file names (affects: 1) (heat: 438)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775736
<dlbike76> and am wondering whether it should be reported against just unity, or the dash specifically.
<ikt> I'd report against dash specifically
<jtaylor> when a bug is fixed by a simple rebuild do I need to make a debdiff for the sponsor? I guess he can do it himself just as fast as checking and applying the diff would take
<yofel> jtaylor: #ubuntu-motu would be a better place for that
<JoshuaL> I am looking at the bugs that are expiring, can someone tell me why bug 66120 was being marked as incomplete?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 66120 in acpi (Ubuntu) "doesn't realize it's not connected to AC power when I turn the laptop on (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66120
<dlbike76> Could someone from bug control set the importance for bug 775736 to low.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775736 in unity (Ubuntu) "dash fails to recognize certain applications, and they cannot be launched by either their program title or file name. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775736
<paultag> dlbike76: sure, that seems sane. I'll add to the report, though
<paultag> dlbike76: all set, thanks for your work!
<dlbike76> paultag:  thanks!
<paultag> dlbike76: sure thing
<paultag> thank you :)
<JoshuaL> How does one respond to bug 780092?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780092 in ubuntu "No SINGLE Monitor support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780092
<JoshuaL> Sorry gota go
<Captainkrtek> hello
<Captainkrtek> can someone answer a question for me please?
<Captainkrtek> hey Rocket2DMn
<Rocket2DMn> hey Captainkrtek
<Captainkrtek> Rocket2DMn, do you know if applications are recieved?
<Captainkrtek> I submitted one to the bug control team, was just wondering
<Rocket2DMn> applications for what? to join bugcontrol?
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Rocket2DMn> Captainkrtek, yes, i believe bdmurray is in charge of that team
<Captainkrtek> okay cool :)
<Rocket2DMn> i think there is documentation on the wiki about the application process - you may need to submit an email with some examples of your work
<Captainkrtek> yeah I followed it
<Captainkrtek> submitted my application
<Rocket2DMn> groovy, you should be good then
<Captainkrtek> sweet :D
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-10
 * paultag waves to Rocket2DMn 
<Rocket2DMn> o/ paultag
<ano538> Just wanted to announce that on natty 11.04 all broadcom drivers ignore channel 13 (and probably also channel 12) at least on broadcom BCM43225.
<ano538> This was not the case on 10.10
<ano538> everything works fine when changed access point channel from13 to 9
<ano538> lost wifi with upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and took over a week and some 30 hours to come up with this reason
<Captainkrtek> hello
<duncan-nz> I can't see how to file a bug against thew wubi installer - anyone?
<micahg> duncan-nz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi
<duncan-nz> micahg: so it's not tracked inside the Ubuntu project?
<yofel> no, as it's not a package in the ubuntu archive
<duncan-nz> yofel: Oh, I guess you're right strictly speaking - gotta get my head around that.. Thanks.
<JoshuaL> Can someone look into bug 780479, to me it seems pretty important
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780479 in ubuntu "missing debug symbols for hardy (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780479
<yofel> as a matter of fact, it doesn't list dapper either (though one can probably live with that)
<yofel> hm, though that probably never had any -dbgsyms
<yofel> JoshuaL: as  nobody seems to have an idea, send a mail to the ML, that should turn someone up that knows where that should go to
<JoshuaL> yofel, will do
<micahg> JoshuaL: FYI, package version updates should be tagged upgrade-software-version, not needs-packaging
<JoshuaL> micahg, im sorry, thanks for the info
<njin> cajn someone suggest me something about bug  743999 ,thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 743999 in ubuntu "11.04 conflict between xfce4-notifyd and notification-daemon prevents upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743999
<micahg> njin: duplicate
<micahg> bug 737324
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 737324 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 5 other projects) "xubuntu-desktop conflicted with ubuntu-desktop in natty (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 81)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737324
<njin> micahg: hello, many thanks as usual
<zub> Hi. Possibly OT, but... I'm looking for that patch that resolved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/perl/+bug/739693
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 739693 in perl (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "Configure does not find libs in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu (affects: 1) (heat: 73)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<zub> I don't see any patch mentioned on the page.
<zub> I tried apt-get source perl and looked into perl-5.10.1/debian/patches
<zub> and I can't find it there (it might be there, but I just don't see which one is it)
<zub> grepping for 739693 didn't help much, in fact I can see the bug mentioned only in the changelong file
<ansgar> zub: The changelog entry refers to debian/config.debian.
<zub> ansgar: ah true, so no patch
<zub> thanks
<zub> if I want to see the change, I have to get the older version of the package and diff... or is there another way?
<arand> zub: You can always see the debdiff.. but no chenges in the actual source I would guess
<arand> zub: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/perl/oneiric/revision/45
<zub> ah, cool
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-11
<JoshuaL> can someone mark this bug as being fixed? bug 569335
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569335 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Network manager applet does not display the current connection (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569335
<cyphermox> JoshuaL: done!
<JoshuaL> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> JoshuaL: np. don't hesitate to ping me directly if there are any other bugs like this, related to network-manager or network-manager-applet
<JoshuaL> cyphermox, will do, thanks
<JoshuaL> cyphermox, maybe you know this, i want to get a mentor and it says i need a wiki page, do i have to create one at edubuntu.org or at wiki.ubuntu.com
<cyphermox> JoshuaL: mentor for bugcontrol?
<JoshuaL> cyphermox, mentor for bugsquad
<cyphermox> JoshuaL: if it's your personal page, I guess it doesn't matter so much, but I would personally go for wiki,u.c
<JoshuaL> k ty :0
<JoshuaL> :) *
<cyphermox> JoshuaL: sorry if it's hard to get answers this week, maybe it's caused by a lot of people being at UDS
<JoshuaL> cyphermox, thats ok :)
<aelen_v> I'm just about to send a new bug report on acpid. All the buttons (incl. power) of my Acer laptop (without battery!) stop to work and kernel log have been flooded with ACPI Error. Any hints? I did ubuntu-bug acpid and put some log excerpts to pastebin. It has occured for years and only without battery installed.
<aelen_v> Oops, all the buttons on keyboard, but touchpad still worked. The power button was found to be lost after reboot hangs (white screen in the very near of the end or reboot -> unplug).
<aelen_v> ...the end of reboot...
<abhinav-> the battery status indicator is showing duplicated information
<aelen_v> Might be, but the indicator is not shown in the panel (according to my configuration, it should be shown only when on battery).
<abhinav-> yes, when the battery is being charged or discharged
<aelen_v> Yeah, thanks for correcting.
<aelen_v> So, is the solution to change the indicator to be shown only when the battery is plugged?
<aelen_v> I mean, when the battery is installed.
<abhinav-> no I don't think so. it is simply a bug and needs to be fixed
<alex6567> i have idea what libncursesw5-dev have problems. in src #include <ncursesw.h> say file not exist
<alex6567> mean file missing
<alex6567> any src
<JoshuaL> Someone reported that there are improvements in a translation available, how does one deal with those bugs reports?
<JoshuaL> for example bug 781061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781061 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Critically improved Dutch translation available upstream (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781061
<yofel> alex6567: file a bug against the package then, I can't file a ncursesw.h anywhere, it ships a curses.h cursesw.h and ncurses.h amongst others
<alex6567> i open bug on launchpad
<alex6567> i will
<Pimmetje> Hi, i filled a bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/779453, could anyone have a loot at it and tell me if i am missing something? It' s about a color problem on a displayport (intel HD grahpics).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779453 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Display port color problem (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<galfly> hi everyone
<galfly> I'm having trouble with my sound card
<galfly> shall I file it as a bug or device driver problem?
<JoshuaL> What to do when someone reports a bug but the bug is not reproducible by the steps described?
<joshua__> Oops system crashed
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-12
<somethinginteres> hi all, I am wanting to make a 'feature' request but I'm not sure under what package to assign it. I want to request that when a USB drive is inserted an option to copy to that drive is included in the right click context menu under "Copy to" along with "Home" etc
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/781357 <- output plugin in gstreamer
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781357 in ubuntu "Nothing can be on top of video windows in Classic session (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ikt> where does one file a bug against gstreamer output :s
<BUGabundo> evening
<JoshuaL> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-13
<mr_pouit> bdmurray: please untag all xfce bugs you recently added the 'patch' tag to... A .po file is not what I'd call a patch... thanks.
<bdmurray> mr_pouit: please send me an email about it and I'll look into it next week
<mr_pouit> bdmurray: are they tagged automagically by a script of yours?
<bdmurray> mr_pouit: yes, it looks for attachments flagged as patches
<mr_pouit> grmbl, okay, the reporter flagged them incorrectly as patches then, and you script reacted
<mr_pouit> *your
<mr_pouit> I'll change them myself then ;-)
<bdmurray> mr_pouit: okay thanks
<JoshuaL> Can someone give an importance to bug 754840
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754840 in linux (Ubuntu) "Have to switch manually between audio output connectors (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 120)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754840
<txomon> hello, can someone tell me which is the state of the bug 485067
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485067 in linux (Ubuntu) "wireless card malfunction (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485067
<JoshuaL> txomon, have you tried the latest upstream kernel?
<txomon> JoshuaL: yes
<JoshuaL> txomon, so you have tried the 2.6.39 kernel?
<txomon> im going to check it
<Pimmetje> Can anyone tell me what i can do with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/779453
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779453 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Display port color problem (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Pimmetje> i think the driver fails
<trinikrono> Pimmetje: did you try out in #ubuntu-x , they handle the xorg bugs and stuff
<Pimmetje> no thx
<Pimmetje> ill try
<JoshuaL> txomon, and?
<txomon> JoshuaL: Upgrading 11.04...
<txomon> JoshuaL: Is there any way to know if they have read and tried to fix the bug?
<JoshuaL> txomon, if they are busy fixing the bug the status would most likely change to In progress.
<txomon> JoshuaL: .. This bug has been reported a lot ago... doesn't seem to be... seen
<txomon> JoshuaL: last stable kernel is 2.6.38.6
<JoshuaL> EeeBotu is gone?
<ttcudif> we use ubot4 JoshuaL
<JoshuaL> ttcudif, ah ok, since in #ubuntu-bugs-announce there have been no announcements for a while
<ttcudif> JoshuaL: it looks like the bot is missing lol
<JoshuaL> ttcudif, so it seems
<JoshuaL> ttcudif, shall I report a bug? ;-)
<ttcudif> hmm i dont see hggh2 and its his bot
<ttcudif> prolly got disconnected
<ttcudif> JoshuaL: might be better to wait a bit
<JoshuaL> ttcudif, will do and pake hggh2 if i see him
<yofel> geh, eeeBotu is foobared and hggdh is nowhere to be found :(
<ttcudif> maybe a netsplit :D
<yofel> I sent him a memo
<RedSingularity> Any tool out there that will alert you of any unofficial packages installed on the system?  For example, packages from PPA's instead of the official ubuntu repo's
<yofel> for what purpose? Apport for example has a check for that
<paultag> RedSingularity: if [ "x`grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ -R`" == "x" ]; then echo "PPA Free"; else echo "PPAs installed"; fi
<paultag> RedSingularity: that won't account for ppas installed against sources.list
<paultag> I guess it will also bomb on commented out lines
<yofel> it also will only account for ppas, not any other 3rd party repos
<paultag> but it's something to start with. And I think yofel's right
<RedSingularity> paultag: brilliant.  Will give it a go :)
<paultag> apport should work that out, though :)
<yofel> like I said, for what purpose?
<RedSingularity> paultag: not in beginners atm??
 * yofel looks
<paultag> RedSingularity: no, not atm
<yofel> also, it's not like having a PPA in your sources means it's actually used. The user could have an APT PIN on the package
<paultag> truth
<paultag> apport checks the package installed
<RedSingularity> yofel: sometimes a package holds back an upgrade.  I am trying to figure out a way to find the unofficial one and revert it to an official one.
<yofel> to reliably check this you would need a whitelist of repositories, and check every package if the version from there is installed
<paultag> or that the package is signed with the archive key
<yofel> RedSingularity: as I said, apport has some code for that, maybe look at that
<ttcudif> cant just rmadison the package?
<RedSingularity> yofel: looking now...
<yofel> RedSingularity: specifically apport/backends/packaging-apt-dpkg.py is_distro_package()
<RedSingularity> Be back in a min..
<virusuy> hi guys, i'm interested in join to bug squad
<virusuy> can you suggest me some documentation, to warm up ?
<RedSingularity> sorry for the delay yofel.  Is what you suggested part of the apport package?  I am looking for a man page...
<yofel> RedSingularity: no, apport has it as an internal check, so it's a python function (lp:apport -> backends/packaging-apt-dpkg.py -> is_distro_package() )
<yofel> there you can find an example how to check that in pythong
<yofel> *python
<RedSingularity> yofel: ahhh ok
<yofel> since you said that you want to check this in update-manager I guess that python sounds appropriate
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-14
<atari_314> Hey guys, anyone having issues with xterm (slowdowns, freezes) on 11.04?
<Captainkrtek> atari_314, I'm not, what video card do you have?
<atari_314> intel x3100
<atari_314> but everything else is fine
<atari_314> something tells me this is a problem with 2.6.38-8
<Captainkrtek> yeah maybe
<Captainkrtek> how often is it freezing
<atari_314> every time I type on it
<atari_314> I start typing a bit faster, it freezes, after a few it shows everything typed
<Captainkrtek> odd
<atari_314> indeed, all other apps are perfectly fine
<Captainkrtek> if you could get a log of some sort that'd be useful
<atari_314> I'm not sure where can I get a log from xterm
<Captainkrtek> same :/
<atari_314> off topic: current stable kernel is 2.6.38-9?
<Captainkrtek> umm
<Captainkrtek> Latest stable kernel is 2.6.38.6
<atari_314> :S
<atari_314> using 2.6.38-8 from a fresh net-install here...
<Captainkrtek> http://kernel.org/
<atari_314> ty
<yofel_> Captainkrtek: ubuntu uses it's own kernel numbering
<yofel> -8 is stable, -9 is in -proposed
<Captainkrtek> ahh sorry
<atari_314> no luck at all... using kernel 2.6.39 and the same weird bug...
<atari_314> uhn... if I type really really fast... it freezes, then, if I move the xterm window, it refreshes itself to the correct typed content
<atari_314> any ideas?
<Captainkrtek> odd
<Captainkrtek> I have no idea
<Captainkrtek> sorry :/
<atari_314> I believe its related to X... cause while on tty1 all's fine
<atari_314> but tks for the help anyway
<paultag> can someone comment on bug 1, some random hacker changed the title of the bug, and LP is timing out on me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 23 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 699) (dups: 1) (heat: 3448)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<paultag> if someone could leacture them about changing the name of the bug without asking around first, that's be super
<Captainkrtek> paultag, I can
<Captainkrtek> paultag, I think it was changed back
<paultag> Captainkrtek: I changed it
<paultag> Captainkrtek: but I could not comment
<Captainkrtek> paultag, Ill whip some noobs into shape :P
<paultag> Captainkrtek: thanks :)
<Captainkrtek> guys joins launchpad today, changes title of first bug, /me facepalms
<paultag> yeah, I reported and emailed him ca	
<paultag> Captainkrtek: *
<paultag> We just need the bug's description to be fixed, and someone to make a comment who has some authority
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> I don't have much haha
<Captainkrtek> Im just a docs contributor
<paultag> I put an "offical" post about what happened here -- http://blog.pault.ag/post/5468834007/bug-1-defaced
<paultag> if you need to ref that.
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<paultag> thanks, Captainkrtek :)
<Captainkrtek> nice site btw
<Captainkrtek> lol Timeout error as well
<Captainkrtek> I can't do anything
<paultag> Captainkrtek: thanks :)
<Captainkrtek> np
<braiam> bug 448736 is a wish
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 448736 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Default download folder is not ideal (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448736
<braiam> the same for 483409
<njin> hello fellows, can someone look at bug 229699 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 229699 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) ""setting locale failed" if using other keyboard layout then language (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229699
<penguin42> wow, old bug
<atari_314> Hello, I have this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/702090 which (looks like) have been fixed. I've tryed the proceadure sudo apt-add-repository ppa:apw/purple > sudo apt-get update > sudo apt-get upgrade but  it failed to fetch (during the apt-get update) the "purple" sources. Any idea about what to do from here? Any other way to get those fixes? Tyvm.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702090 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 14 other projects) "i965gm GPU lockup if vesafb is left loaded (EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000100) - *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking (affects: 108) (dups: 76) (heat: 728)" [High,Fix released]
<atari_314_> Anyone know how do I get the fix for this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/702090 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702090 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 14 other projects) "i965gm GPU lockup if vesafb is left loaded (EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000100) - *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking (affects: 108) (dups: 76) (heat: 728)" [High,Fix released]
<micahg> atari_314_: if you're on natty, a regular system upgrade
<micahg> s/upgrade/update/
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-15
<paultag> braiam: Did you verify with xchat?
<paultag> braiam: mark it as confirmed and I'll set to triaged / wishlist
<paultag> braiam: (but only mark it if you can duplicate)
<paultag> I don't have xchat here, so I can't test (and i'm way to lazy to be installing it) :)
<paultag> it looks like a regression as well
<braiam> paultag: ok, ty
<paultag> braiam: cheers, poke me after you test :)
<ikt> is xchat still under active development?
<paultag> ikt: yeah
<paultag> ikt: I reported a bug on it a while back on SF and it got fixed
 * paultag shrugs
<ikt> ah nice
<paultag> :)
<braiam> paultag: remember me the no of the bug
<paultag> 07:03 < braiam> bug 448736 is a wish
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 448736 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Default download folder is not ideal (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448736
<braiam> paultag: done
<paultag> braiam: could you comment that you reproduced it?
<paultag> sorry for the pedantic nitpicking, I just have not tested it personally
<braiam> paultag: anyway, how did you know that i'm using xchat
<paultag> [Freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from braiam: xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<paultag> braiam: but I only just did that now. You asked to have it fixed up so I'll put the work on you :)
<braiam> paultag: sorry i'm kinda lagging a bit
<braiam> done
<paultag> braiam: np.
<paultag> braiam: All set, thanks!
<paultag> braiam: Now, xchat has an upstream bug tracking system
<paultag> braiam: You should forward this bug there, and then link that to this bug report
<paultag> braiam: after you report it, you can add the "remote" bug by clicking on "Also affects project"
<JoshuaL> question, what status should a bug get when its old and the user says that he cant reproduce it anymore? should it stay on incomplete or invalid?
<vish> JoshuaL: if not reproduced anymore, are invalid; I use a variation of this response » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<JoshuaL> vish, ok ty
<JoshuaL> vish, another question, when someone asks for more information and its status is set to incomplete and the person answers that question, what status should the bug get then?
<vish> JoshuaL: if you think the bug has sufficient info, then triaged/confirmed.. if not ask a follow-up and leave as incomplete
 * vish bbiab
<JoshuaL> vish, ok thanks again :)
<BigWhale> Greetings. Is anyone using thunderbird to filter launchpad email?
<Ampelbein> BigWhale: I did for some time
<BigWhale> Ampelbein, and it was actually working? For me, thunderbird is ignoring X-Launchpad-Bug headers ... As if they don't exist. I wish there was some debugging feature.
<Ampelbein> BigWhale: It was working fine, yes. let me quickly create a test filter
<Ampelbein> (I'm using server side filtering now)
<Ampelbein> BigWhale: works, I tested with "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale" as  header field and "Subscriber" in 'Contains'.
<Ampelbein> BigWhale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607841/ is the filter
<BigWhale> hmmm
<BigWhale> my filters are all type 16 ... that's the only difference I see
<dlbike76> Hello.  Is anyone from bugcontrol online?
<paultag> dlbike76: I have just a second
<Ampelbein> dlbike76: I am (sort of)
<paultag> watching chopped :)
<dlbike76> Ok.  I confirmed bug 772242 because I can reproduce it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772242 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Shortcuts doesn't work (affects: 5) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772242
<dlbike76> But I don't think the package is correct because it is a hotkey problem, so the root cause would likely be in another lower-level program.
<paultag> dlbike76: aye, I agree
<dlbike76> The instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting don't really help.
<paultag> dlbike76: you should also mark that other bug as a dupe
<paultag> it would be gnome-settings-manager, I think
<paultag> hold on
<paultag> gnome-settings-daemon
<dlbike76> Yeah I'm thinking they would be the same root cause.
<paultag> I think that does the keybindings
<dlbike76> I'll mark the other one as a dupe and look for other possible duplicates.
<paultag> dlbike76: yeah, retarget to gnome-settings-daemon, mark that other bug as a dupe and I'll triage
<paultag> dlbike76: awesome
<paultag> dlbike76: if you retarget that bug I can mark it up now before my show's back on :)
<paultag> dlbike76: also, what severity and why, please :)
<dlbike76> Ok I retargeted it.  Let me look at the Importance wiki and get back to you in a minute.
<paultag> great :)
<dlbike76> paultag:  I'm having a hard time with the importance.  I think high because the problem has the potential to affect the entire gnome stack.
<paultag> dlbike76: I'd have a hard time calling it high without a really good argument
<paultag> dlbike76: but I'm open to it. Think it out and argue it to me :)
<paultag> dlbike76: keep in mind you can reset application level hotkeys (at least you should be able to)
<paultag> so there's a "workaround"
<dlbike76> Medium then?
<paultag> dlbike76: argue it to me! :)
<paultag> dlbike76: the whole process of learning how to handle bugs includes setting bug statuses :)
<dlbike76> Ok.  Let me look at the Important wiki some more...
<paultag> :)
<dlbike76> Ok, what is the definition of a core vs non-core application?
<paultag> dlbike76: I'm not up-to-date on that stuff anymore. I'd guess it would be stuff on the default install
<dlbike76> This importance stuff is really discretionary...  I mean if I used 12 workspaces then I would consider it severe and classify it as high, because it seems to affect all combinations of F11 and F12
<paultag> dlbike76: yeah, it is, but you have to weigh how common that case is
<dlbike76> But the average use may not even notice the problem.
<paultag> dlbike76: it's an art, not a science (yet)
<paultag> dlbike76: right :)
<dlbike76> I think medium would be the best balance to get it looked at and fixed ASAP.
<paultag> dlbike76: I would have done medium myself, I think. I'll mark it Medium
<paultag> dlbike76: can you mark bug 774870 as dupe?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774870 in ubuntu "Alt-F11 and Alt-F12 keybindings no longer work (dup-of: 772242)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774870
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772242 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Shortcuts doesn't work (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772242
<paultag> Oh it is :)
<dlbike76> Thanks!
<paultag> dlbike76: thank you :)
<njin> hello fellow triagers, translating this line 'Since there is almost no distro patching of DX projects packaging bugs are an extremely small subset of bugs reported.' does DX means diagnostics?
<paultag> njin: desktop experence
<paultag> njin: DX is a medical term as well, though, yeah :)
<njin> LOL
<njin> thanks paultag
<paultag> njin: sure thing, thanks for helping :)
<njin> mine pleasure
<JoshuaL> can someone triage bug 783111 for me please? I believe it has all the info needed and its improtance should be low.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783111 in unity (Ubuntu) "Workspace switcher disappears when changing virtual desktop size (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783111
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-07
<s1> Salutation.
<EvilResistance> greetings
<EvilResistance> how's things :p
<wylde> blargh....
<EvilResistance> heh
<s1> Pretty good here :)
<wylde> trying to find homes for some of the bugs with no package assignments. o.O Ther's some ridiculous stuff in here.
<EvilResistance> wylde:  link me to an example
<EvilResistance> or two
 * EvilResistance may try and find where they belong
<wylde> alrighty, moment
<s1> i have one , which i filed myself ..
<s1> !bug #995185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995185 in gnome-settings-daemon "Multimedia keys are disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995185
<EvilResistance> s1:  no need for using !bug
<s1> Okay.
<wylde> bug #994827 .... that one I don't think is a bug really, but I have no idea what to do with it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994827 in ubuntu "ubuntu-bug gives up too easily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994827
<EvilResistance> s1:  are you sure this is a bug, or just a request for support?
<s1> I think i got confused somewhere ..
<wylde> oooh, here's one for you bug #993684
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993684 in ubuntu "I'm trying to "update" ubuntu, I want to prove if my losten grub appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993684
<s1> or assigned against the wrong package !
<EvilResistance> wylde:  that one seems like it should be invalid
<EvilResistance> s1:  are you asking for support, or filing that there is a bug in the program?
<EvilResistance> if you're asking for support, a bug won't help you
<EvilResistance> if you're showing that a bug exists in the program, then it might
<s1> EvilResistance: I really don't know.
<s1> I just found this trubleshooting steps .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<EvilResistance> s1:  i read your "bug report" and its not a bug report in this instanfce
<EvilResistance> i've marked it as invalid
<EvilResistance> and posted a comment pointing you towards where you could get support
<s1> EvilResistance: Thank you.
<EvilResistance> (at least that's my opinion, if another bug squad member thinks otherwise, they're free to change it)
<EvilResistance> wylde:  bug 993684 might be a not-a-bug instance, but its hard to tell
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993684 in ubuntu "I'm trying to "update" ubuntu, I want to prove if my losten grub appears" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993684
<wylde> now, this one was never assigned to a package, although a quick scan of the comments sound like it was resolved ( should have been a support request I think).
<EvilResistance> wylde:  might post to the bug squad mailing list if you want :/
<wylde> EvilResistance: yeah, I set it to invalid, if the reporter feels the need to challenge that then I'm good wih it, might get more info out of him anyway.
<EvilResistance> wylde:  that's what i'd do :P
<wylde> lol
<wylde> I'm just being a little over cautious, my first day trying to triage I managed to get spanked twice >.<
<EvilResistance> wylde:  :P
<EvilResistance> wylde:  i'm relatively new too, bnut i recommend you follow the triage guide like its law
<EvilResistance> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage  in case you havent got the link
<EvilResistance> i always keep that link up while i'm working on bugs :P
<wylde> EvilResistance: yep, I have it. There's just some of these reports you just can't compare to it. You know?
<EvilResistance> and when i'm unsure about whether it needs triaging i come here, ask bugsquad members' opinions, and poke bugcontrol members here when its worth it
<EvilResistance> wylde:  mhm
 * EvilResistance had one of those a few days ago
<EvilResistance> (and so far, the ones i've pointed out for triaging have been valid for triaging)
<wylde> EvilResistance: last week or the week before I had a reporter trying to add me their google+ lol
<EvilResistance> wylde:  and this is why i dont have google+ or public facebooks :P
<wylde> EvilResistance: I don't use it, I do use 1 of my gmail addresses for here though.
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> wylde:  that ubuntu-bug one goes against apport i think
<EvilResistance> apt-file shows ubuntu-bug as part of apport
<wylde> oh this one, bug #992906 I ran across while looking for minor document bugs to fix. I moved it Unity.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992906 in unity "Log out, power off icon(applet) not present on desk top" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992906
<EvilResistance> actually i'm not sure now
<wylde> yeah I think it is.
 * EvilResistance shurgs
<EvilResistance> shrugs*
<wylde> yeah I'll go with that, it's better than no package assignment
<EvilResistance> dont bother yet
 * EvilResistance is checking with someone
<wylde> ok
<wylde> it may even be an "opinion"
 * EvilResistance is checking with the MOTUs for which package its against
<EvilResistance> but it should be OPinjion
<EvilResistance> i'll poke a bugcontrol person in a minute
<wylde> lol alrighty
<EvilResistance> ah ubuntu-bug is in apport
<EvilResistance> which bug was that one again?
<EvilResistance> that one about ubuntu-bug
<wylde> sec
<EvilResistance> was it this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/994827
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994827 in ubuntu "ubuntu-bug gives up too easily" [Undecided,New]
<wylde> yep
<wylde> brb needs me MOAR COFFEE! ...and to get out of this chair for a minute >.>
<EvilResistance> its set to 'opinion', but its open to be changed, if its not an opinion-type :P
<Daekdroom> That bug might indeed be a bug. I think it's the wording that sucks.
<EvilResistance> Daekdroom:  its against apport, that much I know
<EvilResistance> but that wording suggests opinion, not bug
<EvilResistance> if it *is* a bug, details need to be added
 * EvilResistance set it to Opinion, but believes it may be a bug, ignoring the wording
<EvilResistance> they don't specify which version of Ubuntu they're on, so if it was fixed later, we'll never know
<EvilResistance> feel free to change it as you see fit, though :)
 * EvilResistance values constructive criticism as it is needed
<Resistance> oh, fooey.
<Resistance> stupid ZNC changing my nick randomly >.>
 * Resistance reminds himself to fix his autochange nicks script
<Resistance> its supposed to go once every 6 hours, not every hour :/
<Resistance> Daekdroom:  if you can suggest what the bug *should* say, we could invalidate bug 994827 and file a more technical bug, or recommend to the OP they do that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994827 in ubuntu "ubuntu-bug gives up too easily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994827
<Resistance> (OP = Original Poster)
<wylde> lol alrighty
<wylde> It does seem odd that it would even have an "other" option if it's going to demand a package be specified anyway. The "other" option should be removed, but only the dev can say if that's intended behavior or not :P
<Resistance> other should return that it may not be a bug
<wylde> ahhh true that. Possibly suggest a support channel or ubuntu-brainstorm
<Resistance> mhm
<wylde> uhhhh Bug #995697  <----- support question? Someone should also point out WEP even with 128bit "encryption" is like locking your front door with scotch tape >.<
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995697 in ubuntu "WEP security with passphrase broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995697
<Resistance> wylde: i'll propose that possible change to apport, but that'd be a feature request bug, so it wouldnt necessarily need a brainstorm topic (although this needed it: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29656/ )
<Resistance> whats this one now?
<wylde> wireless wep issue
<Daekdroom> wylde, why not warn people to prefer whatever is safer over WEP?
<wylde> wpa-supplicant I suppose.
<Daekdroom> I should dig into that a bit and file a wishlist on Launchpad :P
<wylde> Daekdroom: yep, what I was getting at. :)
<Resistance> Daekdroom:  that's a support request, but not a bug report, really
<Daekdroom> Resistance, the bug mentioned above?
<Daekdroom> Or suggesting that the network applet warn people to use some sort of encryption over others?
<Resistance> Daekdroom:  IMO, yes, there *is* a way to fix WEP in 12.04, but its not a bug with any question
<Resistance> the bug
<Resistance> not the feature request
<Resistance> i agree with the feature request
<Resistance> the bug that was reported is a support request, not a bug report
<Daekdroom> Indeed it is
<wylde> indeed it is a support request?
<Resistance> i marked it as invalid as such, since it's not a bug, but i would agree with filing a wishlist request on that proposed feature
<Resistance> wylde:  yeah, i marked it as such
<wylde> alrighty :)
<Resistance> (the feature Daekdroom stated)
<Resistance> it'd be instantly triageable :P
<wylde> lol
<wylde> I honestly think adding some awareness to wireless security options would be a good thing.
<Resistance> i agree
<Resistance> if Daekdroom or you files the feature request, i'll support it :P
<Resistance> heck, I could file that feature request
<Resistance> question though:
<Resistance> which package gets the feature request assignied ot it?
<Resistance> network manager?
<Resistance> wicd?
<Resistance> :P
<Daekdroom> I'm not very familiar with the different types of encryption, so I don't think I'm the best to file it.
<wylde> oooo nice idea Resistance, make make a squashfs file and keep the backup as a mountable/exportable FS :)
<wylde> maybe make*
<Resistance> wylde:  go register on brainstorm, post your ideas/solution to it
<Resistance> i strongly support additional solutions :)
<Daekdroom> I think it should be the package that contains the indicator.
<Resistance> Daekdroom:  they both have indicators for wifi networking
 * Resistance has used both
<Resistance> i also dont know what's on each derivative
<Resistance> i could find out, but i'm slightly lazy :P
<wylde> I'm most familiar with network manager, anyone could find out. We're all just a little lazy :P
<wylde> or "busy"?
<Resistance> i know network manager, i've filed bugs against it before :P
<Daekdroom> nm-connection-editor process is where it is.... What package does that belong to?
 * Resistance is both lazyish and busyish
<Resistance> Daekdroom:  i'll apt-file it
<Resistance> Daekdroom:  network-manager-gnome
<Resistance> afaict at least
<Resistance> but that's not the source package
<Resistance> at least not afaict
<Resistance> (in natty)
<Resistance> network-manager-applet (in precise)
<Resistance> i think
<Resistance> that's the source package for network-manager-gnome
<Resistance> well apt-file checks against binaries...
<Resistance> this is why i keep packages.ubuntu.com around :P
<wylde> :)
<Daekdroom> It is the source package indeed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/
<wylde> I use apt-file mostly for fixing compile dependencies
<Resistance> Daekdroom:  apt-file to find the binary, packages.ubuntu.com/[release]/[package] to find the source
<Resistance> :po
<Resistance> :P *
<IntuitiveNipple> Doesnt apt-file have a "showsrc" ? On android right now so cant check.
<Resistance> nope
<Resistance> note i'm checking in natty still, should probably use precise
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahhh. Itd be in apt-cache then
<Resistance> yep
<steemed> Hi
<EvilResistance> 'ello
<steemed> Suffering from a bit of an anxiety attack, ick. Happens for no reason and I get all tensed up
<EvilResistance> might need to get that checked.
<steemed> Yeah, it's probably either what I grew up with and caused the depression or hypothyroidism
<steemed> I'm self-diagnosing with hypothyroid, but a lot of the symptoms match but tests don't show that
<EvilResistance> as i said, best get that checked.
<steemed> yep
<wylde> I actually got to confirm a bug I though was in error o.O
<wylde> thought*
<EvilResistance> wylde:  which bug
<steemed> nice
<wylde> Bug #994189
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994189 in gnome-terminal "killall incorrect tab completion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994189
<wylde> tab completion really is misbehaving
<EvilResistance> for certain programs
<EvilResistance> works fine in zsh :P
<wylde> EvilResistance: yeah, but even if it's some programs, it's a bug :)
<EvilResistance> and it may even just be in bash
<EvilResistance> did you confirm in zsh or some other shell?
<wylde> hmmm true
<EvilResistance> (just to be sure)
<wylde> I'll do that
<EvilResistance> because if the same issue happens with zsh, then its gnome-terminal, but if it happens in bash and not zsh, then... well...
<EvilResistance> it could just be bash (so test in a tty)
<EvilResistance> and if its reproducable in the TTY in bash and/or zsh, then it could be bash and/or zsh
<EvilResistance> or the tab-completion package or whatever it is
<wylde> same behaviour in tty
 * EvilResistance is a believer in thorough testing when it comes to a terminal interface to make sure the bug isnt in the shell
<EvilResistance> then the issue could be tab completion in bash
<EvilResistance> or whatever shell
<wylde> yeah
<EvilResistance> do me a favor and load up some other shell, say zsh, and make sure tabcompletion is enablecd
<EvilResistance> then test again
<EvilResistance> if it happens in all shells, then it'll be a global tab-completion bug
<EvilResistance> rather than just gnome-termina;
<EvilResistance> gnome-terminal
<wylde> hrmmmm
<EvilResistance> if it doesn't happen in zsh or something in gnome-terminal and TTY, then it could just be bash tab completion
<wylde> same in xterm
<EvilResistance> in bash?
<wylde> bah then it should be against gnome-terminal ....
<wylde> yeah
<EvilResistance> (and i didnt mean a different terminal emulator)
<EvilResistance> (i meant an entirely different shell, i.e. not bash
<wylde> aye
<wylde> bahaha sh is just funny
<EvilResistance> i dont call 'sh' a valid shell xD
<wylde> lol well I'm not getting any real results with zsh
<EvilResistance> real results being...
<EvilResistance> not able to reproduce?
<EvilResistance> (did you do theh config thing and enable tab-complete)
<wylde> you mean the initial thing that pops up asking me to hit a key?
<wylde> Populate your ~/.zshrc with the configuration recommended
<wylde>      by the system administrator and exit (you will need to edit
<wylde>      the file by hand, if so desired).
<wylde> is the option i went with
<EvilResistance> mmm, see i customized it
<EvilResistance> does tab completion work on your system without additional configuring?
<wylde> yeah I haven't, I just installed it and went with the default.
<wylde> to a point
<EvilResistance> did you test tab completion on something else with that?
<wylde> not with killall plug
<EvilResistance> with anything else
<EvilResistance> (and if it works on other things, try killall plug[tab] )
<wylde> Completing `process' or `corrections'
<EvilResistance> just use the default config
<EvilResistance> dont bother customizing
<wylde> yeah, zsh is no help heh
<EvilResistance> so the issue occurs there too?
<wylde> I can't get the tab completion to work
<wylde> no result there
<EvilResistance> hmm
<EvilResistance> hang on a sec
<EvilResistance> this is 12.04 right?
<wylde> mine is yes, the OP didn't give any details.
<wylde> I asked them too though
<EvilResistance> lemme test in my VM of 12.04
<wylde> er to*
<wylde> ooo bash-completion may be the right package
<EvilResistance> well hang on a moment :p
 * EvilResistance grabs his zshrc, uploads to remote-location, and opens his VM for Precise
<wylde> I am, just trying to determine the culprit :)
<EvilResistance> yep, i have most of the zsh tab completion active :P
 * EvilResistance will test
<wylde> thanks
<EvilResistance> if i can confirm the error exists in zsh as well
<EvilResistance> then its a bigger problem than just gnome-terminal
<EvilResistance> if its not reproducible within zsh with most of the tab completion stuffs enabled, but happens in bash, it may be bash-completion
 * EvilResistance will test with TTY as well
<EvilResistance> this is why bugsquad is awesome: some of  us do more thorough testing :P
<wylde> lol
<EvilResistance> and we can sometimes provide alternate insights :P
 * EvilResistance loads the VM now
<wylde> always a good thing :)
<wylde> bahaha, I almost killed unity with exiting a byobu shell >.<
<EvilResistance> i'm curious what plugin-container is in...
<EvilResistance> ahh...
<EvilResistance> ffox i think
<EvilResistance> and only for plugins to rujn
<wylde> yep
<EvilResistance> lemme load up youtube :P
<wylde> alrighty
<EvilResistance> hmm
<EvilResistance> i can't confirm this exists
<EvilResistance> tab-complete doesnt work
<wylde> did you hit enter?
<wylde> it LOOKS like it works, but the command won't complete
<EvilResistance> it doesnt tab-complete :P
<EvilResistance> that's the problem
<wylde> not until I delete the r in container
<EvilResistance> and bash-completion is there
<wylde> hmm
<EvilResistance> oh wait there it is
<EvilResistance> yeah, it may be a bug in 'killall'
<EvilResistance> not bash-completion
 * EvilResistance was in ZSH ;p
<EvilResistance> wylde:  do you think this exists in gnome-terminal?
 * EvilResistance has to ask
<wylde> not just gnome-terminal, same issue in xterm and tty1
<EvilResistance> right, which makes it bash-centric
<EvilResistance> give me a few seconds
<EvilResistance> i'm adding that this is filed against bash-completion, but i may also file this against psmisc, and add additional details for psmisc
<wylde> alrighty, thanks :)
<wylde> bahaha looks like he was kubuntu too, and I only see that because he made a mistake with apt-cache policy
<EvilResistance> damn it, i cant write correctly
<EvilResistance> validated got autocorrected to invalidated
<wylde> LOL
<EvilResistance> whatever
 * EvilResistance shrugs
<EvilResistance> the package is 'Opinion' against gnome-terminal, but is filed against bash-completion and psmisc
<EvilResistance> (psmisc for killall, if this bug is confirmed in any terminal emulator, should be marked 'confirmed')
<EvilResistance> (and in any shell, including zsh
<wylde> ahh alrighty I see.
<EvilResistance> but as well, it may be an additional bug that needs separate filing
<EvilResistance> actually i lied it should  be marked as confirmed
<wylde> could possibly need to go upstream?
<EvilResistance> for psmisc, possibly, but i'd not mark it as triageable
<EvilResistance> i'm going to determine a potential priority for it, and poke a bugcontroller
<wylde> heh alrighty.
<EvilResistance> it may be either low or medium...
<EvilResistance> wylde:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<EvilResistance> against psmisc (in this case 'killall' command)
<EvilResistance> what would you say the importance should be?
<wylde> ahh I see
 * EvilResistance wants your opinion now :P
<wylde> lol, I'll do some reading :) then give you one :P
<EvilResistance> well its not hard to tell
<EvilResistance> that's an outline of what bug severity (low, medium, etc.) should be against packages
<EvilResistance> i'm going to say low, but meh
<wylde> I'd say low, it's basically annoying and not going to really affect the system.
<EvilResistance> agreed.
<EvilResistance> bugcontrol members:  LP Bug 994189.  To change: affects:psmisc: Severity change to 'Low'.  Status of 'Confirmed' is valid as it has been confirmed by myself and wylde.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994189 in psmisc "killall incorrect tab completion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994189
<wylde> sounds good to me
<EvilResistance> yeah, that's my poke to bugcontrol to change the severity.  we can't, they can.
<wylde> :)
<wylde> could always subscribe them hehe
<EvilResistance> nah, they're a subset of the bug squad and the bugs team
<EvilResistance> they're just a group with more privileges
<EvilResistance> we shouldn't subscribe them to anything, we poke them here
<EvilResistance> same if we think a bug needs 'Triaged' status
<EvilResistance> bugcontrol has to be poked, and the triage system says to poke here if you're not already bugcontrol
<EvilResistance> (which we arent)
<wylde> ahh alrighty. I'll keep that in mind, I did however subscribe the alsa team to a bug last week :)
<EvilResistance> wylde:  that's an upstream group though
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> that's a different story
<wylde> hehe yep
<EvilResistance> (although be careful subscribing other groups to bugs...
<wylde> yeah I wouldn't do it all the time.
 * EvilResistance returns to what he was doing prior to bugsquad stuff today,  which was coding
 * wylde blares "codemonkey" on the stereo!
<wylde> oh, and thanks for the assistance EvilResistance  :)
<EvilResistance> mhm
<wylde> I confirmed Bug #995747 , which 'seems' to be caused by  one line of code in the "external tools>>remove trailing spaces"     sed 's/[[:blank:]]*$//'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995747 in gedit "Gedit: Remove trailing spaces feature removes last line." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995747
<wylde> ok the problems not the sed >.<
<wylde> I'm also not sure if this needs to go upstream?
<emper0r> hi i'm new.. where is a list to see package for adoption or requesting for help or wherever call . ?
<penguin42> emper0r: Well, the bug list on launcpad.net you should be able to find stuff requested for packaging, but there are loads of bugs on there - what are you after doing?
<emper0r> i'm try to start help, seeking some littles and easy issues to can adapt here.. and after experience increasing my scope. particulary python/qt problems :|
<emper0r> sorry by my english.
<penguin42> emper0r: That's OK, so if you know python/qt why don't you look at packages that use it, and look at their lists of bugs?
<emper0r> ok... that list exactly where is it?
<emper0r> btw, that means exactly..  triage in othwer words?
<penguin42> emper0r: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu    well you can triage if you want, but you can also help fix stuff
<ersi> emper0r: If you're a Pythonista, maybe this is something that'd interest you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/FoundationsQPythonVersions
<penguin42> seeing a few people saying that apport is crashing in ubuntu.py add_hooks_info
<jtaylor> lucid user here for some quick -proposed verification?
<jtaylor> bug 986279
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986279 in hg-git "can't clone the repo: ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986279
<GraemeLion> If I don't have the ability to set a bug triaged, can I request it here?  Or.. an even odder question..
<GraemeLion> The previous version of a software has a bug.  The current version does not, but the current version is supplied in a different package.  Is that bug valid?
<micahg> GraemeLion: yes
<micahg> GraemeLion: yes to your first question about triage :)
<greg-g> GraemeLion: link for the second issue?
<GraemeLion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tf/+bug/985712
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985712 in tf "when run inside a screen session, tf loses the buffer on resizing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GraemeLion> tinyfugue (tf) and tinyfugue version5 (tf5) are two different packages
<GraemeLion> tf5 does not contain this bug
<greg-g> GraemeLion: odd, why are there separate packages?
<micahg> GraemeLion: yes, valid for tf since it's still in quantal
<GraemeLion> micahg: Okay, makes sense :D
<GraemeLion> greg-g: Heck of a question that one.
<GraemeLion> I have no idea, though.  There likely shouldn't be two packages here.
<micahg> looks like tf should be removed in Debian (different maintainers though)
<GraemeLion> And in fact, tf5 is symlinked to tf as an alternative.
 * micahg sends a mail
<greg-g> thanks micahg
<greg-g> micahg: over my pay grade ;)
<GraemeLion> Heh.  I just picked a package I was familiar with to see if it had bugs.  Was going to try to potentially fix it if necessary
<micahg> ah, right...tf5 is still a beta, that might be why :)
 * micahg decides not to send the e-mail
<GraemeLion> micahg: It's been a beta for a good long while, though
<micahg> yes, that's true
<GraemeLion> It might only be a beta because Ken Keys dropped off the map 5 years ago :D
<GraemeLion> Anyways, I recommend it as a low.  Workaround exists.
<Robint91> hi all
<wylde>  I'm thinking Bug #996090  may be a support request but I'd like another opinion since I'm not 100% positive the following comand would clear up the issue 'sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 996090 in ubuntu "dpkg error on dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996090
<wylde> command*
<Resistance> it's a support request, but support requests arent bugs
<Resistance> from the bugs guides: Status: Invalid: This should be used if the reported problem is not a bug at all ...
<Resistance> so i'm marking it as invalid, but if someone else thinks otherwise, feel free to reopen it
 * Resistance shall return later
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-08
<Akusari> hi there! Can somebody confirm that my bugreport is okay ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/996484
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 996484 in xfce4-terminal "xfce4-terminal create a zombie" [Undecided,New]
<wylde> if someone could take a look at bug #989392 , I've set it to confirmed as it affects multiple users, and the OP has provided apport info as well as a pulseaudio verbose log.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989392 in pulseaudio "Volume in 12.04 lts either nearly inaudible or very loud" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989392
<Robint91> Hi all
<Robint91> who can help me to find a package for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/996176
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 996176 in ubuntu "scroll wheel doesn't work with VmarkerUSB" [Undecided,New]
<wylde> Robint91: is vmarker in the repos? Also, do you have this issue anywhere else (using ubuntu provided software)?
<Robint91> wylde, the vmarker is custom hardware
<Robint91> it is a sort of usb mouse
<wylde> Robint91: ahh ok hmmm...
<Robint91> wylde, I think it is in gnome or unity
<wylde> Robint91: that's still an awfully broad  scope. Although I'm sure at some point today someone will have a chance to look at it.
<wylde> I'm reviewing the information you posted, if I catch a bug control member I'll poke them to have a look too :)
<Robint91> wylde, thanks
<Robint91> wylde, I don't think it is a fairly small problem
<Robint91> but I don't know where too look for it
<wylde> Robint91: does the manufacturer have a support area contact info? It may speed things along if you get them involved too.
<Robint91> wylde, I designed that thing
<wylde> Robint91: ahh alrighty.
<Robint91> one of my users was telling me it didn't work
<wylde> Robint91: ahh ok I see.
<Robint91> so I went out on investigation
<wylde> Robint91: ok, did the user provide any extra info? That may be helpful.Although you tested it on 12.04 64 yourself there could be differences in hardware/software environments?
<Robint91> wylde, I did the same things on his machine, and I gotten the same output
<wylde> Robint91: ok, xorg may be a more appropriate place for the bug I think, at least for now. Although I'm still looking
<Robint91> wylde, It could be xorg, which I find strange
<Robint91> it works on Xorg 2
<Robint91> it works on Xorg 1.11.2
<Robint91> and Xorg 1.11.4
<Robint91> and not the 1.11.3 of ubuntu 12.04
<wylde> Robint91: yeah, I'm just trying to get it to the right place so it can start getting addressed as quickly as possible :)
<Robint91> wylde, yeah, I find it just a very strange problem
<wylde> Robint91: I'm asking more than suggesting here, xserver-xorg-input-mouse  <--- a possibility?
<wylde> excuse me a moment, need to refill my coffee :)
<Robint91> no prob
<wylde> just to clarify sorry, it's only in 12.04 64 that this is happening?
<Robint91> only 12.04
<Robint91> 32 bit also
<wylde> Robint91: ok thanks
<Robint91> brb food
<wylde> I' searching through the input bugs looking for a similar issue. OK
<wylde> Robint91: I have to step out I have an appointment very shortly. I will however continue to look this over when I return.
<Robint91> wylde, thanks for your input
<sary> Salutation.
<sary> So , i see that a recent bug of mine was deleted .. last ime i checked it was marked as "Invalid" .
<dysoco> can anyone guide me in how to report a bug to Ubuntu ? It's a bug in Minitube, it crashes
<dysoco> I've searched in launchpad, and I see some Minitube bugs
<dysoco> basically, when I open minitube and search for a video, it crashes
<dysoco> I run it via Terminal and then when it crashes see for the info, seems like a Segment Fault for me
<dysoco> and I seem to have another bug in Xchat
<wylde> dysoco: you can intiate a bug report using 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>' eg. ubuntu-bug minitube
<dysoco> OK, thanks you
<dysoco> that's all the info I need to provide ?
<wylde> dysoco: yes, it will collect logs and various information automatically. If more information is required a triager will make a note of it in your bug report (of which you will be notified)
<dysoco> Thanks, that's great
<benabik> Hello.  How do I nominate a bug to get fixed in lucid? (emacs23 bug #786730)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 786730 in emacs23 "emacs spins when ssh is uncleanly terminated" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786730
<dysoco> so when I submit a bug, I see "Further Information" do I need to write anything there ? Or it's automatically added by "ubuntu-bug" ?
<wylde> dysoco: If you could give at least a brief decription of what actually happens that woule be great.
<wylde> *description *would
<dysoco> wylde, well... I basically open Minitube, Search for a video, then crashes
<wylde> dysoco: then include that in your comment :) All information is helpful.
<dysoco> thanks
<wylde> benabik: I'd suggest adding a comment to the bug. The bug has had some very recent activity. .... apparently a patch a minute ago.
<benabik> wylde: Yes.  I'm the one who updated the description.  So very very glad I finally got some response on it, I've been hunting and killing stray emacs process for six months now and am _extremely_ frustrated.
<wylde> benabik: alrighty. That would get tiresome. Looks like it's getting somewhere at least :)
<benabik> Just in time for me to figure out how to upgrade all the machines to 12.04.  *sigh*
<wylde> benabik: murphy's law? :)
<wylde> Robint91: this looks similar to what you've reported. Bug #986450 , it has also been confirmed and filed against libxi.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986450 in libxi "Mouse scroll is not working properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986450
<Robint91> wylde, mhh strange
<wylde> Robint91: probably the closest matching I've found yet.
<Robint91> wylde, the diffrence is that my scroll wheel nowhere works
<Robint91> he states it works in the gnome-terminal
<Robint91> but It is a close match
<wylde> Robint91: ok, I'm going to have a quick look at the changes since 11.10
<wylde> Robint91: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/libxi/precise  <-- maybe something will jump out at you that I may miss.
<dysoco> I submitted the bug, anyone can review it and see if it's OK ?
<dysoco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minitube/+bug/996675
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 996675 in minitube "Minitube crashes when searching for a video." [Undecided,New]
<wylde> dysoco: I'll hope on a vm and see if I can recreate in a minute.
<wylde> hope*
<dysoco> thanks wylde
<wylde> grrrr hop*
<dysoco> yeah, also happens to me :P
<wylde> dysoco: in the meantime could you 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and test again. Just to be sure you're fully up-to-date and that any new updates don't fix the issue. I'll pop open a VM now and test.
<dysoco> I upgraded today
<wylde> dysoco: alrighty, thanks :)
<dysoco> I'll run that just in case
<wylde> dysoco: going to take a few minutes I haven't updated my vm for a while heh
<dysoco> woah, xchat closed
<wylde> oh?
<wylde> dysoco: I got a segfault, although it happened shortly after my search completed. On 32 bit, testing now on 64
<dysoco> mine is 64
<wylde> dysoco: yep :) I'm checking 64bit now
<wylde> dysoco: hmmm it's working fine for me on 64bit.
<wylde> I'll test a bit more though
<dysoco> wylde, I'm going to test it in my laptop
<wylde> ok
<dysoco> though, I still need to upgrade everything
 * Resistance has no back logs
<Resistance> what's up?
<wylde> testing minitube, I get a segfault when testing in 32bit, but it seems fine here ion 64.
<dysoco> hm... mine is x86_64
<wylde> dysoco however has issues in 64, which I was about to ask him to start minitube in a terminal and watch the output :)
<Resistance> yeah that's what you'd need to do
<dysoco> I did that, wait, I'll tell you some output
<dysoco> wait... this is weird
<dysoco> let's say I search for "android
<dysoco> I can navigate between videos
<dysoco> even listening to them
<wylde> but they won't play?
<dysoco> no
<dysoco> but
<dysoco> if I search for "ubuntu" or "arch linux" as I did when I was trying
<dysoco> it crashes...
<dysoco> I also get this warning at the beggining, when I search for something
<dysoco> QAbstractItemModel::endInsertRows:  Invalid index ( 1 , 0 ) in model ListModel(0x17e8890)
<dysoco> I suppose that's some kind of QT problem
<wylde> hmmm I'm not getting any of that.
<dysoco> and at the end
<dysoco> before the crash
<dysoco> I get a "Violación de segmento (`core' generado)"
<dysoco> wich in English would be a SegFault
<Resistance> segmentation fault
<wylde> well I can't confirm the bug in 64, but it certainly segfaults for me in 32
<wylde> I'll double check again for 64 though.
<dysoco> I need to go
<dysoco> though, I'll be back in a couple of minutes
<wylde> no problem
<wylde> oh Resistance , if someone could take a look at bug #989392 , I've set it to confirmed as it affects multiple users, and the OP has provided apport info as well as a pulseaudio verbose log.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989392 in pulseaudio "Volume in 12.04 lts either nearly inaudible or very loud" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989392
 * Resistance points at the autoconfirmed status
<Resistance> wylde:  when it affects multiple users it gets autoset to confirmed
<wylde> Resistance: yeah but it didn't, because the op for some reason set it to opinion after the second reporter piped up lol
<Resistance> James Plate already beat you to it
<Resistance> Changed in pulseaudio (Ubuntu):
<Resistance> status: 	New → Confirmed
<Resistance> refresh the page, scroll down
<Resistance> when ubot2 does a lookup on a bug it checks current status
<wylde> ahh ok
<Resistance> so if it says Confirmed and not Opinion someone else changed the status
<Resistance> refreshing the page helps ;P
<wylde> lol
<wylde> *sigh* apparently I hosed my 64bit VM >.<
<wylde> I didn't recall doing that though heh.
<MCR> After yesterday's X update (proposed or pre-proposed PPA) X fails to start with fglrx (ATI). Is this problem known already ?
<MCR> not PPA, but repos ofc
<dlentz> wylde, i suggested something for #989392. i doubt that's the exact fix, but "non-linear volume" is probably a good search term to find the answer
<dlentz> MCR, are you using quetzal?
<Resistance> LP #989392
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989392 in pulseaudio "Volume in 12.04 lts either nearly inaudible or very loud" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989392
<wylde> ok, thanks dlentz
<Resistance> ah, the same bug xD
<MCR> dlentz: no, 12.04
<MCR> dlentz: but with the proposed and pre-proposed repos enabled...
<ogra_> pre-proposed ?
<Resistance> what the heck is pre-proposed?
<MCR> ogra_: I am not sure now - I will look again :)
<ogra_> you should never use proposed apart from pulling single packages in for testing
<Resistance> agreed with ogra_
<ogra_> dont leave it enabled after you tested
<Resistance> or use apt pinning to give it insanely low priority
 * Resistance has proposed available, but has it at 0 priority
<ogra_> it ia a testing repo for regression testing fixes before they go to -updates
<Resistance> mhm
<ogra_> (and often enough you will have stuff broken in there)
<Resistance> (which is why its apt-pinned to priority 0 on my system)
<Resistance> (or whichever priority is the lowest, been a while since i checked the file xD)
<jtaylor> does this just waste 100% cpu and do nothing for you too?
<MCR> ogra_: yes it is proposed only ;)
<jtaylor>  find  .  -name  '*'  | zenity --list --title "Search Results" --text "Finding files.." --column "Files"
<MCR> ogra_: thx 4 the info. guess I'll remove it completely then. maybe I was lucky that it did not make troubles before...
<Resistance> MCR:  lucky is a definitely true statement
<Resistance> proposed is one of those unstable repos (IMO), that is only needed for testing purposes, and removed afterwards
<jtaylor> nevermind found the bug 995435
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995435 in zenity "Zenity --list uses 100%cpu and does nothing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995435
<jtaylor> how does one tag -updates regressions?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-09
<EvilResistance> .
<EvilResistance> whoops :P
<Robint91> hi wylde
<wylde> Robint91: hiya
 * EvilResistance yawns
<EvilResistance> hello
<GraemeLion> 996758 can be triaged and wishlist.
<EvilResistance> LP Bug 996758
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 996758 in software-center "Browse software by publisher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996758
<nikitakit> ubunt-bug against 'xserver-xorg-input-wacom' is telling me that "development is completed" and I should contact tech support instead. That doesn't sound right
<nikitakit> screenshot: http://tinypic.com/r/13zmhdv/6
<Resistance> nikitakit, which bug?
<Resistance> nikitakit, better question: are you using a beta version or did you upgrade from a beta to a full or something?
<nikitakit> I upgraded from oneiric
<Resistance> ahh
<nikitakit> The message is specific to the wacom package, most other packages don't do that
<Resistance> probably because its Wacom's stuff
<Resistance> try using the third option there
<Resistance> third continue option
<nikitakit> Will do. If I use that option (or if I hit cancel) it actually lets me report a bug. But that doesn't exactly make for a pleasant experience
<Resistance> bugcontrol members: this (I believe) should have importance level of Medium:  LP Bug 991179
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991179 in boinc "7.0.24 "computation error" bug" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991179
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-10
<EvilResistance> anyone here in-channel have bugcontrol on ubuntu bugs on launchpad?
<roadmr_uds> EvilResistance: some people might, what do you need? :)
<EvilResistance> roadmr_uds, a specific bug's importance changed from "Undecided" to "Medium"
<EvilResistance> <Resistance> bugcontrol members: this (I believe) should have importance level of Medium:  LP Bug 991179
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991179 in boinc "7.0.24 "computation error" bug" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991179
<EvilResistance> (posted the request about an hour ago)
<EvilResistance> roadmr_uds, at this point it just needs a bugcontrol person to do that, otherwise nothing else is of importance on it
<roadmr_uds> EvilResistance: did you look at bug importance criteria? why is it medium in your opinion?
<EvilResistance> roadmr_uds, given that the program is non-core, and given the bug affects 11 people, and given that it impacts the functionality of the non-core program in a significant manner, I believe it should be Medium.  (from the Bugs/Importance page, under "Medium": A bug that has a severe impact on a non-core application.)
<EvilResistance> normally i'd say 'low" but given 11 people are tagged as having had this affect them...
<roadmr_uds> EvilResistance: awesome, thanks, well-researched!
<roadmr_uds> EvilResistance: do you have a launchpad id?
<EvilResistance> roadmr_uds, i'm on the bug squad, trekcaptainusa-tw
 * EvilResistance is also an Ubuntu Member
<roadmr_uds> EvilResistance: ok, importance set to Medium
<EvilResistance> i still occasionally refer to that page, but given that most of the bugs i touch/see are non-core (Universe, Multiverse), I've memorized impact/Importance for non-core
<roadmr_uds> EvilResistance: sorry it took so long for your request to be looked at
<EvilResistance> (I still refer to the page on the wiki, though, just to reconfirm my memory)
<EvilResistance> roadmr_uds, its UDS, its expected
<EvilResistance> that, and I usually repost every hour or otwo ;P
<roadmr_uds> EvilResistance: hehe :) ok, well hopefully it'll be of help
<EvilResistance> well, the solution is either (a) fix the current bugs in 7.0.24 of boinc, or (2) get 7.0.27 (which already has the fixes) from Debian to build in Quantal
<EvilResistance> right now, neither 7.0.24 nor 7.0.27 build in Quantal
 * EvilResistance confirmed this in chroots and pbuilder
<EvilResistance> and thanks
<windbuntu> i would like to report a bug
<njin> hello, I can see multiple entries in software center, is Sc bug or needs to be reported for every apps ?
<txomon|home> njin, you can search for a bug like that in launchpad, and if doesn't exist fill one
<ersi> If it doesn't exist, should it be filed against the software center application, or towards the individual applications that show up several times though?
<ersi> 15:16 < BKC> no bugs for me yet >.<
<ersi> oops, wrong window :-P
<Resistance> :P
<ersi> fitting mispaste though
<Resistance> heh
<Resistance> roadmr_uds:  enjoying UDS?  :P
<EvilResistance> is 'totem' considered core?
<EvilResistance> whoops wrong channel
<EvilResistance> anyone here on bugcontrol?  LP Bug 402962 - Severity on 'totem' should be set to 'Low'.  My reasoning on this is as follows: (1) This is a bug which affects 16 people.  (2) This bug, while annoying, does not impact an essential aspect of the program and functionality.  (3) from what research i was able to gather, totem' is not primarily considered part of the "Ubuntu Core" programs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 402962 in totem "Notify OSD should not rely on applications that inhibit the screensaver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402962
<EvilResistance> however, alternatively, if I am incorrect about it being non-core, and it is indeed core, then it should be considered "Medium" according to the documentaiton on bug importance.
 * micahg looks
<EvilResistance> and of course, micahg knows that 'core' and its definition needs to be defined at the next BugSquad meeting
<EvilResistance> defined better*
<micahg> EvilResistance: agreed on Low importance
<micahg> EvilResistance: but the subject needs to be changed to reflect the bug
<EvilResistance> micahg:  i agree, but since i'm reading it via a mobile device... i cant exactly edit easily
<EvilResistance> could you do me a favor and change the title accordingly?
<EvilResistance> i may be IRC-ing from my computer, but FFox is undergoing upgrades
<micahg> EvilResistance: heh, can you fix it later an ping me and I'll set the triage settings
<EvilResistance> wonderful, thanks.
<micahg> EvilResistance: this could probably use upstreaming as well to bugzilla.gnome.org
<EvilResistance> micahg:  i'll take a look at upstreaming it, this'd be the first upstreaming of a bug i'd be doing, but right now i'm out the door
 * EvilResistance has a meeting on ITSec policy for his job, and his attendance is mandatory
<micahg> EvilResistance: ok, first thing is to search for an existing bug
<micahg> EvilResistance: sure, whenever you get a chance
<patrickceg> Hello, I would like to familiarize myself with the Ubuntu codebase - hopefully to get into triage or automated testing later. Any tips for doing so?
<KurtKraut> My LibreOffice in Ubuntu 12.04 is crashing during load. Apport sends the debug data and I'd like to see in Launchpad the data Apport sent and help developers giving further details. how should I proceed?
<KurtKraut> Apport, for instance, doesn't give a clear context on what I was doing when the crash happened. I'd like to add this kind of info with the data already sent to Launchpad through Apport.
<luc4> Hi! I made a mistake. I reported a bug on launchpad, but I mistakenly reported it as if it was a Ubuntu bug. I just noticed there is a different place for Kubuntu. What is it better to do?
<greg-g> luc4: what bug number?
<luc4> #997767
<greg-g> bug 997767
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997767 in ubuntu "Network connection is lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997767
<greg-g> luc4: here are Kubuntu specific bug reporting guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<greg-g> and yes, the do use Launchpad to manage their bugs
<luc4> Also, I have absolutely no idea what package it refers to. Might be anything. Kernel, KDE, networking service.... But the message requires me to mark for one. What could I do?
<greg-g> luc4: I would ask over in #kubuntu ;)
 * greg-g doesn't know KDE/Kubuntu very well
<luc4> greg-g: tried many times there, but they have no idea.
<luc4> greg-g: I also tried on #kde and #ubuntu.
<luc4> greg-g: but everyone keeps telling me they have no idea. But this seems quite severe!
<greg-g> it is a hard problem to diagnose, unfortunately
<greg-g> luc4: try #kubuntu-devel
<luc4> greg-g: ok, thanks!
<greg-g> luc4: tell them that no one in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, nor #kde could figure it out
<greg-g> np
<luc4> greg-g: but can I move the bug to kubuntu bugs or do I have to recreate it?
<greg-g> luc4: just leave it where it is, it is fine there
<luc4> greg-g: thanks again then!
<greg-g> np
<greg-g> thanks for trying to do the right thing :)
<luc4> greg-g: I think it is important :-)
<alo21_> hi all
<alo21_> I have a big problem understanding C
<alo21_> can some one help me?
<Pici> The folks in ##C are helpful.
<alo21_> thank you
<Resistance> micahg:  you told me to poke you when i got around to fixing the title on LP Bug 402962, so you'd set the Low importance on the totem package (as discussed a while ago)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 402962 in totem "Totem inhibits screensaver when playing music" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402962
<micahg> Resistance: looking
<Resistance> see chat logs from... oh... a while ago i think
<Resistance> at least 4 hours ago
<micahg> Resistance: done, please look at upstreaming as well
<Resistance> i'm still checking upstream, but i'm lagging on their bugtracker
<Resistance> lol, i was typing that as you said to check upstream :P
<micahg> Resistance: thanks
<Resistance> micahg:  there's no matching bugs upstream, should i therefore file the bug upstream and link to it in the LP bug?
<micahg> Resistance: yes please, and you can add the LP bug in the see also field
<Resistance> micahg:  should i only upstream the relevant bits of the bug that refer to totem?
<Resistance> or should i just upstream a clone of the LP bug?
<micahg> Resistance: relevant please
<micahg> I'll be back in a few minutes
<Resistance> that's what i thought.
<crjon> Hello
<crjon> Hey is there anyone out there that can get me started working on bugs
<crjon> roadmr_uds, can you talk to a newbie?
<Resistance> crjon:  he's at UDS probably
<Resistance> there's quite a few UDS meetings going on right now
<Resistance> (I'm in one remotely, even)
<Resistance> you may need to wait a bit to get a decent response, but I recommend starting out reading here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<crjon> oh, sorry I am new to this how do I get in one of those
<Resistance> and is there any specific aspect of bugs you wanted to focus on?  fixing?  filing?  etc.
 * Resistance focuses on triaging with his duties in BugSquad
<crjon> well my ultimate goal is coding but I figured that a good place to start would be to help fix other peoples code just to get my hands on some
<micahg> crjon: if you're into fixing bugs, #ubuntu-motu might be a better place
<crjon> ah, ok, thanks
<crjon> is this more for documenting
<micahg> this channel is more for triage
<crjon> OK, cool, well thank you for the info, take care
<Resistance> hey micahg when's the next BugSquad meeting?
<Resistance> or do you even know?
<micahg> Resistance: next wed at 17:00 UTC I think
<Resistance> bleh, that's right in the middle of my work day :/
<Resistance> *shrugs*
<Daekdroom> That's right at the beginning of my Logic I class.
<Daekdroom> But this channel is logged somewhere, isn't it?
<Resistance> micahg:  do me a favor, then, at the meeting: voice my concern about how 'core' vs. 'non-core' is pretty ambiguous to some extent, so while some things might be core, others are non-core.
<Resistance> and that the lines between those two are not clearly defined
<micahg> Resistance: if I make it
<Resistance> well then someone'll have to voice that concern
<Resistance> its unlikely i'll make it there
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-11
 * roadmr_uds is sorry he didn't reply to crjon :/ 
<njin> Hello, which is the difference between -dbg and -dbgsym packages? Which one is suggested for the best result ? Thanks
<jarlath_> Could someone verify that they are affected by the bug I reported? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/997934
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997934 in libreoffice "Spellcheck does not detect any mis-spelled words on 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jarlath_> I have a few users with this issue, but it doesn't seem to be a hot topic on launchpad as I would have expected.
<SynchroM> Hi, I'm looking for a bug supervisor for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/795602
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795602 in aptitude "Please SRU aptitude 0.6.3-3.2" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Resistance> micahg:  LP Bug 402962 - Upstream says they won't support or fix the version of totem that is in Precise, as its over a year old.  They want this to be tested with the *latest* totem they have, and I dont have a precise machine i can build that in.  What next on the bug, since upstream says "This isn't supported software"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 402962 in totem "Totem inhibits screensaver when playing music" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402962
<Resistance> (Upstream bug has that in it)
<geofft> njin: -dbgsym is created by the build process for everything, -dbg by the packager (usually Debian, 'cause they don't have a build process where -dbgsym can get created)
<geofft> njin: -dbg is also in the regular archive as a result. Not sure there's a practical difference if you have ddebs.ubuntu.com enabled.
<micahg> Resistance: ah, forgot about that :)
<Resistance> micahg, so then this bug, because its obsolete'd upstream, should be Invalid'd or similar here, no?
<micahg> totem is 3.0, upstream is 3.4 for stable 3.6 for development, quantal should have a newer one at some point
<Resistance> micahg, Debian'd need an uptodate one first
<Resistance> its 3.0.1 in sid
<Resistance> 3.2.something in experimental
<micahg> Resistance: nah, leave it triaged, if you can test with quantal when 3.6 gets uploaded, or 3.5.x, that would be great
 * Resistance assumes that someone iwll actually upload it
<micahg> yeah, I think that's planned for this cycle
<Resistance> hope so, considering whatever version exists in Precise is far older than upstream
<Resistance> although if the bug occurs in 3.4 (which upstream wants tested), then i'm free to reopen the upstream bug
<DoctorSher> Hey guys, can anyone help me with the nature of a bug report?
<greg-g> Depends on which bio-climate you are referring to
<greg-g> DoctorSher: what's the question? :)
<DoctorSher> Haha :)
<DoctorSher> Actually, never mind I think >.>
<DoctorSher> I had to run the apport-collect command and it wasn't doing anything, so I was wondering what the problem was
<DoctorSher> but I just reran it and it's working :)
<greg-g> DoctorSher: ahh, good deal, glad it worked :)
<greg-g> DoctorSher: thanks for helping report good bugs
<DoctorSher> No problem :) although, I guess I do still have a question
<DoctorSher> The nature of my bug was a kernel bug that didn't allow my specific wifi adapter to get a connection on certain routers
<greg-g> yuck
<greg-g> I'm bad with kernel issues, the best place to ask is in #ubuntu-kernel
<DoctorSher> so I had to boot into a previous kernel to connect to the internet.  Should I be running the apport-collect command inside the working internet one (I assumed this)?
<greg-g> but they might all be kind of busy, due to UDS going on
<DoctorSher> Well, I'm just curious if I was supposed to run the bug report command in there or say that I couldn't update it because the kernel with the problem doesn't connect to the internet
<DoctorSher> and then hit confirm
<greg-g> apport-collect with the working kernel is probably good, otherwise you couldn't send the info to LP :) And I would just say which kernel isn't working in your bug report
<DoctorSher> Gotchya, thanks!
<greg-g> np
<greg-g> have a good weekend :)
<DoctorSher> you too!
<patrickceg> Hello, is there a wiki article about how to browse through and read Launchpad bugs?
<micahg> patrickceg: what do you mean by read?
<patrickceg> Essentially I want to know what every field in the bug report means
<patrickceg> I used DevTrack (paid software) in the past filing and looking at bugs, but the interface of Launchpad is very different
<micahg> patrickceg: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs
<patrickceg> Just came across it as you typed up the link ;) I'll report back if I have other questions as there's a good deal to read
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-12
<patrickceg_> May someone assign importance for a bug I confirmed?  #997504 - totem - Using mouse wheel in side pane (list of files) causes skip. I suggest LOW... (rookie trying out Triage here)
<patrickceg> FYI disregard my previous query about bug 997504. (found it was a duplicate after playing with the search tool)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997504 in totem "Using mouse wheel in side pane (list of files) causes skip (dup-of: 954952)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 954952 in totem "Scrolling through the playlist with the mouse wheel also skips ahead/back in the current track" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954952
<patrickceg> ...? twitchy reacting to numbers
<luc4_mac> Hi! I reported a wish long ago for a backport. It was never done, and now it is useless. Can I somehow close the issue?
<luc4_mac> Hi! I filed a bug but I couldn't specify the related package because I didn't know, it could be anything. I just run more tests and now it seems to be somehow related to KDE, but I don't know exactly which module. What should I set the bugreport to?
<penguin42> what bug number?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: 997767
<luc4_mac> penguin42: the bug shows at random intervals, but I think it is reasonable to say it seems KDE-related now (difficult to be sure, but just to begin).
<penguin42> bug 997767
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997767 in ubuntu "Network connection is lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997767
<penguin42> luc4_mac: I've added a comment - it just sounds like your machine is going into power saving
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I didn't add anything related to KDE because it happened to me in xfce as well. I'm testing again but it seems I was wrong.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I read the comment, but this is a desktop. Power saving is disabled completely.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: hmm ok, what I'd do is open a terminal and put      while true; do date;ifconfig -a; sleep 60; done      and let it go into the state where it isn't responding then leave it 10 minutes or so, then when you come back see whether   1) Did the script keep going during that time?  2) What did the network look like when it was apparently not responding
<luc4_mac> penguin42: ok, I can do this.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: thanks
<alo21_> hi all
<alo21_> what library should I use to manage emails?
<Resistance> isnt that a support question...?
<alo21_> Resistance: are you talking to me?
<Resistance> nope, wrong channel
<Resistance> :P
 * Resistance has too many channels ;P
<wylde> bobweaver just ask a good question in #ubuntu about using apport while having no internet, and sending reports later. I'm sure I read somewhere about that being possible. Anyone know where I might have seen that? heh
<penguin42> I've done it while connected but not having a GUI, so not being able to start a browser, but never without connection
<penguin42> is Christopher Penalver?
<penguin42> here?
<uxq> Is anyone working on the massive amount of 12.04 bugs with X and NVidia drivers?
<penguin42> uxq: It might be better to ask in #ubuntu-x (I think that's the right channel)
<uxq> ok
<wylde> I found the answer to my earlier question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_when_off-line
<uxq> does anyone know how to fix this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dict-st/+bug/995880
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995880 in dict-st "package myspell-st 20070206-4 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,Fix released]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-13
<blkperl> can someone set bug 870874 to triaged please
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870874 in at-spi2-core "LDAP user with automounted nfs homedir cannot login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870874
<penguin42> blkperl: Is it? I mean reading the comment set, does anyone really understand where the problem is?
<blkperl> penguin42: ok maybe your right, can you add an importance at least
<penguin42> blkperl: Done, marked it high
<blkperl> penguin42: thank you
<penguin42> blkperl: I mean why the heck does assistive technology interact with nfs homedirs?
<blkperl> penguin42: no clue... o.O
<Conradzz> what sup
<Conradzz> anyone there?
<elgaton> Conradzz: yes?
<Conradzz> messing with linux again and sure enough problems
<Conradzz> full system freezes now on a fresh 12.04, 64 bit
<Conradzz> was running fine earlier
<Conradzz> reading bug reports, and I'm guessing its pretty common
<Conradzz> I swear lol, every few months I come back and give linux a try and I'm always met with resistance, I'm beginning to think I'm just not meant to use it
<elgaton> Conradzz: Don't know. Anyway, do you mind if we switch to the #ubuntu channel, as that is the most targeted?
<Conradzz> sure
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> where can I find easy bug to fix in Ubuntu?
<rokr1> Hi guys
<rokr1> I have a problem
<rokr1> with indicator-datetime-service memory leak
<penguin42> would you like to tell us what the problem is?
<rokr1> any solution available ?
<penguin42> hmm seems to be bug 772340
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772340 in indicator-datetime "e-calendar-fact and indicator-datet consumes 2,6GB Memory" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772340
<penguin42> rokr1: Can you confirm what version you have of package indicator-datetime ?
<rokr1> I am on 64 bit got my system unconfigured due this bug since its a  server x64 running kernel 3.3.4
<rokr1> unfortunately I uninstalled all the ubuntu components
<rokr1> and it seems that my apt went missing
<penguin42> rokr1: Can you tell me the package version - dpkg -l indicator-datetime   I think
<rokr1> oh okay a minute please
<rokr1> oops my system is broken now
<rokr1> I removed all ubuntu component that removed my apt and damaged dpkg
<rokr1> I also had issues with geoip opening unwanted outbound connections to ubuntu server
<rokr1> that was my major concern
<rokr1> penguin42
<rokr1> any advise
<penguin42> if your dpkg is that broken then it sounds like you need a reinstall
<rokr1> I did apt-get purge ubuntu*
<rokr1> so did it removed all ubuntu plugins
<rokr1> ?
<rokr1> I still have aptitude functional
<penguin42> well you can reinstall what you removed if you know, but if you don't then it's probably easier to reinstall
<rokr1> resolvconf and libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 are missing dependencies
<rokr1> to get apt to work
<uxq> How do I attach an ubuntu-bug report (i.e., all the files) to an existing bug report using ubuntu-bug
<jtaylor> apport-collect
<uxq> hmm, only works if I am the originator
<penguin42> when I did that yesterday it gave me a warning if I wasn't the originator but let me do it if I clicked yes
<rokr1> I got apt working now
<rokr1> manually installed the package
<uxq> it only gives me the option of clicking "Close"
<uxq> You are not the reporter or subscriber of this problem report, or the report is a duplicate or already closed
<penguin42> uxq: Interesting, the KDE frontend yesterday had 3 options, one of which was a Yes I really want to
<uxq> I marked a bunch of bugs as duplicates, but the original bug doesn't have the backtrace
<uxq> will devs actually look at the duplicates?
<penguin42> uxq: Possibly not unless you point them to it
<rokr1> is the bug for geoip unity solved ? like it opens an unwanted outbound connection
<penguin42> uxq: While you generally dupe to the earliest number, if actually one of the others has a much better report it's best to dupe to that
<penguin42> uxq: Add a comment that says something like 'there are more interesting back traces in ....'
<uxq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 980519 in xorg "Random log off in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<uxq> I did, can you mark the important as "High" ?
<uxq> this is unreal how many people are affected
<rokr1> penguin42: I am installing the gnome-shell
<uxq> darn, I linked the dupe to the later one
<rokr1> penguin42: with lightdm, installin them right now
<uxq> maybe some bug admins will clean it up for me, my bad
<uxq> Is there a way to use apport to collect all info about my system, then I can create an attachment?  I'm not using kde
<uxq> or is there a way I can use the KDE apport?
<uxq> (without installing KDE)
<rokr1> what does the indicator-datetime-service do ?
<jtaylor> uxq: see man apport-cli
<jtaylor> some of the options might do what you want
<jtaylor> --save looks goo
<rokr1> ??
<rokr1> anyone
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> could you tell an easy package?
<alo21> Flannel: hi
<alo21> can you help me?
<alo21> please
<alo21> done...
<alo21> do not worry
<alo21> epikvision: hi
<alo21> epikvision: can you help me?
<epikvision> hello
<Resistance> alo21:  whats up?
<alo21> Resistance: I would like to fix bugs
<epikvision> alo21: yeah, Resistance is the better one to talk to
<epikvision> but I could get you started
<Resistance> actually, on a day like today, one of the more senior bugsquad peoples or the MOTUs would be better to talk with
 * Resistance yawns
 * epikvision sighs
<epikvision> that is true.
<epikvision> be prepared, alo21, to do lots of reading
<Resistance> but that's because i've only been up for an hour xD
 * Resistance hasnt had his coffee yet
<alo21> epikvision: Resistance I am reading at harvest.ubuntu
<alo21> to find an easy bug... and it is ok
<txomon|home> I have asked this in #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu-testing, and hope someone can give any idea. When using mini.iso or netboot (i use the last one) which is the aim of putting the "Manual package installation" if it crashes the install?
<Resistance> ugh, why didn't i copy my mozilla and firefox folders from my old drive >.>
 * Resistance is still getting his systems back online
<alo21> epikvision: Resistance in the meanwhile i am reading this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<epikvision> alo21: are you very familiar with the command line?
<alo21> epikvision: Resistance a little bit
<epikvision> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<epikvision> better master the terminal before you get started
<Resistance> i strongly agree
<epikvision> Let me quote philipballew for you
<Resistance> the terminal and CLI is one of a developer's most utilized, and most intimidating, tools
<epikvision> "to know linux is to know the command line."
<epikvision> Resistance: can the tasks of the command line be accomplished in an IDE like Eclipse or Geanie?
<epikvision> or that just isn't possible; one must embrace the command line for these tasks?
<epikvision> tasks = bug reporting, packaging, etc.
<Resistance> epikvision:  it can, but only for code, when you get into packaging and debdiffs, you should do that via command line only
<Resistance> bug reporting is done on launchpad, packaging is done via CLI
<epikvision> ahh
<Resistance> code fixing is done by [editor of your choice]
<epikvision> I c
<Resistance> personally, i use GEdit or Kate for when fixing code, but that's because I don't like most IDEs
<Resistance> (GEdit is the text editor in Ubuntu, Kate's the advanced text editor in Kubuntu)
<Resistance> speaking of which...
 * Resistance forgot to install Kate for his KDE environment
<Resistance> oops
<alo21> epikvision: my main question is: Can I really edit source coude whatever I want to fix the bug?
<epikvision> of course
<Resistance> you should do targetted editing to fix bugs
<Resistance> and then submit diffs to the bug for review
<alo21> epikvision: directly from the source or via a patch?
<Resistance> alo21:  via a diff / patch
<Resistance> alo21:  and then you submit that to the bug, and a team will review it
<Resistance> it is of course possible bugs arent fixed by patches, in which case patches can be rejected, so unless you're certain your patch fixes a bug, don't submit it (my advice)
<Resistance> or have someone else test it before submitting
<Resistance> (that's my tactics)
<epikvision> sounds sweet
<alo21> Resistance: why wiki suggests me thhe command to join a patch "patch -p1 < ../bugfix.patch"
<alo21> if I edit directrly from the source?
<Resistance> to include a patch in code, yes.  but that's for testing
<Resistance> when you work on Ubuntu packages, you can do stuff that method, or you can include it in a patch in a package, but that's advanced stuff
<Resistance> for your testing, you should do that, yes.
<Resistance> but when you submit the patch, it may be included in the package as a patch so that at build-time for the package it will apply the patch
 * Resistance sees this more often than not
 * epikvision raises his hand
<epikvision> Resistance: should the developer's environment have the next upcoming release in his computer?
<Resistance> epikvision:  in some way shape or form, yes.
<epikvision> like the testiso thing?
<Resistance> lemme give you an overview of where bugs get fixed:
<Resistance> When a new bug is filed, and a fix released, it is a candidate to be included/synced/updated in the latest development release, in this case Quantal
<Resistance> The exception are upstream bugs, such as the one you ran into a few days ago epikvision
<epikvision> ahh
<Resistance> in which case those are fixed in the upstream program itself
<Resistance> and are included whenever that version shows up for Ubuntu
<Resistance> When testing programs to confirm bugs, and then fix bugs, you should test with the latest development release (because if the bug exists in Precise, it probably exists in Quantal)
<Resistance> whoopsies, i forgot to upload a patch for a bug...
<epikvision> well, that was good stuff, Resistance
<epikvision> thanks.
<alo21> epikvision: Resistance https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/810407
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 810407 in xine-lib "small typo in src/audio_out/audio_directx2_out.c:392" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alo21> here a bug
<alo21> should I work in xine-lib (ubuntu) rigth
<alo21> right*
<alo21> ?
<Resistance> this was upstreamed, it seems, and its sat there for almost a year upstream
<Resistance> https://bugs.xine-project.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422
<ubot2> bugs.xine-project.org bug 422 in Plugins / Audio Output "Typo in translatable string in directx audio output code." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Resistance> a lot of bugs are upstreamed :P
 * Resistance yawns as he finally gets up to get a cup of coffee
<epikvision> upstreamed means the bug doesn't need to be touched.
<epikvision> ?
<epikvision> Resistance: 'cuz it's taken care of.
<Resistance> it might need poked upstream, but usually means that it doesnt need immediate fixing in  ubuntu and needs fixing upstream (with the program developers, an dnot just Ubuntu)
<epikvision> ahh, so it's the program developers who are more in charge
<Resistance> for example: say you found a bug in a webserver package, lets say nginx.  The bug is a critical bug, and exists on all versions of the program, including that built from source not in Ubuntu.
<Resistance> you would file that bug against the package in ubuntu, but that would then be upstreamed to their bugtrackers for their devs to fix
<Resistance> and if you submitted a patch that fixed it, that'd go upstream as well
<Resistance> but that's just an example :P:
<Resistance> there's a whole bunch of guidelines for what needs upstreaming and what doesnt
<Resistance> and frankly, i'm not even sure 100% of which cases require upstreaming :P
<Resistance> okay, seriously, i need my coffee now
 * Resistance shall return
 * epikvision winks. 
<epikvision> Resistance: I'll have to read a lot then.  There is much to learn.
<txomon|home> can anyone have a look on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/924959
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 924959 in chromium-browser "chromium browser not working in guest account" [Undecided,New]
<txomon|home> and this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-inetd/+bug/919660
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 919660 in update-inetd "bootp doesn't have an updated man/xinetd boot script" [Undecided,New]
<txomon|home> and this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/975197
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975197 in linux "Can't avoid mounting in boot time" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Resistance> txomon|home:  what do you want us to look at it for?  in what context if i might ask
<txomon|home> Resistance, what is to be done with them, 2 of them are Undecided, and the other, just confirmed
<Resistance> txomon|home:  the chromium browser one is filed against 11.10, i'd like them to test it in Precise, and I commented as such
<Resistance> i'm checking the other two
<txomon|home> oki
<txomon|home> I am going to test in 12.04
<Resistance> i've asked them to confirm in 12.04  too, i'd like more than one test ;p
<Resistance> txomon|home:  are these bugs you're filing?
<txomon|home> Resistance, doesn't
<Resistance> txomon|home:  please answer my question ;P
<txomon|home> ?
<Resistance> are these bugs that you are filing?
<Resistance> i.e. did you file these bugs you're referencing
<txomon|home> this are the bug I have filled, and I would like to be able to move them
<Resistance> ah
<Resistance> post on that chromium browser bug the issue does not occur in Precise
<txomon|home> Resistance, does
<Resistance> it does?
<Resistance> does it or does it not occur in Precise?
<Resistance> you cant have it both ways :p
<txomon|home> Sorry, I meant that it doesn't work in precise, and that it does occur in precise xD
<Resistance> doesn't work, or doesn't occur?
<Resistance> there's a difference
<Resistance> if chromium doesnt work in precise that's a different bug
<txomon|home> in guest account
<Resistance> if the same issue as you had in 11.10 is still occuring, where it does not load in the guest account, i'll test once i'm back on 12.04
<txomon|home> due to "Failed to move to ... PID " or sth like that
<Resistance> (backing up my data right now)
<Resistance> i'll check once i'm done backing up my 12.04 data
<txomon|home> oki
<Resistance> post on your bug that the same issue still occurs in Precise
<txomon|home> oki
<txomon|home> I am doing an apport-collect with the just installed lubuntu-core computer
<Resistance> you dont really need a ton of apport bug stuff
<Resistance> the 'linux' one i dont think is valid against the 'linux' package
<Resistance> might be a samba problem
<txomon|home> Resistance, it is a linux bug, because it doesn't skip mounting
<Resistance> txomon|home:  its not supposed to skip mounting, when in fstab
<txomon|home> true sry
<Resistance> fstab will always try to mount
<txomon|home> Resistance, but it gives the option
<Resistance> if you dont want it to do that, remove it from fstab
<Resistance> then the bug is in handling mounting of samba shares
<Resistance> and not 'linux' because 'linux' is a package that contains a kernel (or rather is probably a metapackage that depends on the latest kernel)
<Resistance> so against 'linux' it's invalid
<txomon|home> if I put it in fstab, but the path is not /var but /mnt another guy told me it allowed to be skipped
<Resistance> it's marked as "confirmed" but i'm not sure
<txomon|home> Resistance, linux package is not valid, I agree
<txomon|home> the idea is that in boot screen, it tells you it is waiting for network storage system, and if you want to skip it, you may press S (or G or whatever)
<txomon|home> and the problem is that it doesn't work
<Resistance> txomon|home:  its marked as confirmed, so i'll set it as Opinion
<Resistance> or get it set rather
<txomon|home> dont know if that option shouldn't be there or not (as you said fstab is mandatory) but if you give the option to choose, the decision should be effective
<Resistance> i'm going to forward that to the BugSquad mailing list
<Resistance> because i want additional opinions
<penguin42> I know things like swap (which are speicified in fstab) will display the skip message if it's not available and it works, so IMHO that's just the same and therefore it's just a bug if the skip doesn't work
<Resistance> agreed, but is it valid against the 'linux' package?
<Resistance> having siad this i just sent this to the mailing list
<txomon|home> Resistance, which is the package that mounts things specified in fstab?
<Resistance> txomon|home:  that's why i emailed the mailing list :P
 * Resistance isnt sure
<Resistance> also, i'm wanting additional opinions on the Validity of that bug
<penguin42> is that mountall ?
<txomon|home> This  man  page is part of the util-linux package and is available from   ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/util-linux/.
<Resistance> ?
<txomon|home> man fstab
<txomon|home> so the package is util-linux instead of linux?
<Resistance> i'd... wait on that one
<penguin42> Resistance: 'linux' isn't that bad a bet - I don't know how the skip stuff is done; the actual mounting is done by the kernel so if the kernel isn't letting it be cancelled that's reasonable - so even if it's wrong it's not a bad guess
<Resistance> indeed
<Resistance> hence, though, why i'd be looking for a secondary opinion anywyas ;P
<Resistance> anyways*
<txomon|home> and the bootp one, is it an opinion, bug or... how is that classified?
<penguin42> looks like a bug from your description
<txomon|home> I have another bug that is making me crazy, it randomly comes/goes.
<txomon|home> but just sometimes (like 3 months intervals between apparitions)
<penguin42> txomon|home: I assume there is some ubuntu policy of how to treat inetd/xinetd - and I'm not sure what it is, so I'm not sure what the right thing to do with that bootp one is
<Resistance> penguin42:  i'd forward em to the mailing list, or just leave the bugs
<Resistance> i did confirm chromium-browser's bug though, not sure though if its 100% against chromium, or something else
<penguin42> yeh I just left it
<Resistance> (sorry i had to swap drives again)
<blkperl> can someone set the importance of bug 932064 to high
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 932064 in amanda "amtape crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932064
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> mrand: hi.. can you help me please?
<Resistance> alo21:  with?
<Resistance> oh getting started on bugs?
<alo21> Resistance: hi...
<alo21> Resistance: some had reported a typo bugs
<alo21> bug*
<Resistance> where?
<alo21> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/807861
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807861 in inkscape "typo in ../src/widgets/toolbox.cpp:4685" [Low,Fix committed]
<alo21> Resistance: some one has committed a fix yet
<Resistance> !info inkscape precise
<alo21> but not for both
<Resistance> bleh, it doesnt listen here
 * Resistance forgot
<Resistance> alo21:  its committed upstream
<Resistance> once inkscape 0.49 is included in Ubuntu the "traiged" in ubuntu becomes fix released
<Resistance> i am probably assuming that inkscape hasnt been released as 0.49 stable
 * Resistance should check
<Resistance> yeah, 0.49 isnt released yet
<Resistance> and therefore does not yet exist in Ubuntu
<Resistance> so if/when 0.49 gets included in Ubuntu, that will become Fix Released
<Resistance> and since its triaged, there's nothing you can do
<alo21> Resistance: ok, thanks
<Resistance> (because its an upstream-handled bug)
<alo21> Resistance: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/923932 here
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 923932 in libreoffice "LibreOffice icons classic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alo21> there is a bug that reguards two package
<alo21> packages*
<Resistance> there's a lot of bugs that are connected to multiple packages
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> heck, i've even handled a few
<alo21> and how does it work?
<alo21> Should I check in wich package is the bug?
<Resistance> nope, if it says 'confirmed' then its apparent in both, but i dont know enough about the packages to fix it
<Resistance> if you're unsure how to help debug packages, I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-motu on how to get started in locating bugs in programs
<alo21> Resistance: thank you :)
<Resistance> because even though these're bite-sized bugs, some of em can be tricky to find solutions for
<Resistance> heck, the PHP5 bug i worked on which really was a feature request took me a while to locate the file to change :P
<Resistance> and that's a pretty decent-sized package/program
<alo21> is very difficult for me finding new bugs without a fix commitee, which is assigned to nobody
<Resistance> well the key is to see whether its upstream or not
<alo21> Resistance: how=
<alo21> ?
<Resistance> if its got something else tied to it and its *not* a package (i.e. not "something (ubuntu)") then its probably been forwarded upstream
<alo21> Resistance: I should check all bugs to find the one which is not in upstream
<Resistance> i'd recommend just sticking to the bitesized ones
<Resistance> look for ones that arent upstream
<Resistance> or ones that are not committed upstream
<Resistance> (because you can still provide a patch to the upstream)
<alo21> Resistance: ok... I have to go... bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-06
<Logan_> Does anyone know if apport crash reporting to LP will return to Saucy as the default setting at some point? It was removed for the Raring release but not reinstated for Saucy so far.
<jtaylor> isn't it only enabled later in the cycle?
<jtaylor> as right now it would probably create to many bogus reports due to the high flux
<Logan_> jtaylor: Thanks, mentioned you: Bug 1176361
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1176361 in apport (Ubuntu) "Two bug reports failed with no error message" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176361
<jtaylor> hm my answer was just guessing ._.
<Logan_> I think you're right, though. :P
<bdmurray> reviewing the changelog of apport would probably be informative here
<bdmurray> for quantal it was enabled in june
<bdmurray> and in january for raring
<Logan_> So 2-3 months.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-07
<slacker_nl> water!
<autra> Can someone with dual screen help me to confirm this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1177379
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1177379 in Unity "When dual screen, Firefox changes of screen when opening an url from another apps not in the same viewport" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-08
<alexhenrie> hi, I found a missing dependency in an Ubuntu package, and I was hoping I could just tell someone here instead of filing a formal bug report
<jtaylor> filing a bug is better
<jtaylor> which package and which dependency?
<alexhenrie> lshw-gtk requires su-to-root which is provided by the package "menu"
<alexhenrie> I'll go ahead and file a bug report though if you think that's better
<jtaylor> use ubuntu-bug lshw-gtk and include a testcsae if possible
<alexhenrie> okay, well it's pretty easy to reproduce on lubuntu at least
<alexhenrie> you try to install the package and then when you click it in the menu, nothing happens
<alexhenrie> but yeah, I'd be happy to file a report
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-09
<alexhenrie> hi, a few hours ago I brought up a bug in lshw-gtk that would be easy to fix. I just came back to it and found that it already has a bug report, but it's been open for two years with no comment from the ubuntu developers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lshw/+bug/785693 where do I go from here?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 785693 in lshw (Ubuntu) "lshw-gtk menu entry is inoperative" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> alexhenrie:  um... can you hold here for a while?
 * TheLordOfTime is checking something about the package in question
<alexhenrie> sure i'll be around for a while
<TheLordOfTime> alexhenrie:  can you give me the bug number of the bug you filed.
<TheLordOfTime> not the number that its duped to
<alexhenrie> I didn't file a second bug, I just clicked the button that says "This bug affects me"
<TheLordOfTime> okay, hang on a moment then
<TheLordOfTime> alexhenrie:  lshw-gtk is in universe, so the ubuntu devs won't really be working on the lshw-gtk bugs...
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm not really good at explaining the difference...
<alexhenrie> the ubuntu developers are listed as the maintainers for lshw-gtk
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  can you explain this better?  i'm heading out to a late night movie date...
 * TheLordOfTime has to run right now or he'll be late to pick up his date, and that's bad form.
<micahg> alexhenrie: so, packages in Ubuntu for the most part are collectively maintained by all Ubuntu developers unlike Debian which has specific maintainers for every package
<alexhenrie> just a second, I'm trying to reproduce what I did to get that information
<micahg> alexhenrie: there are over 60k bugs in the new status against various UBuntu sources, we don't have the time to look at everything, if you want something looked at, this is a good place to start
<alexhenrie> when I run "reportbug lshw-gtk -B debian" I get the message "Maintainer for lshw-gtk is 'Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>'."
<micahg> that's not to say taht reporting bugs is a bad thing, if there is a proper reproducer, it can be useful to someone if they take interest in the package, this channel is about triage, the idea is to send bug reports upstream to the developers as far as they can go as they're usually in the best position to fix bugs
<alexhenrie> right
<micahg> hrm, really, that seems like a bug in reportbug
<alexhenrie> yeah it could be. http://packages.debian.org/sid/lshw-gtk says that the maintainer is named Ghe Rivero
<alexhenrie> so I'll bug Ghe Rivero. thanks for the help
<micahg> alexhenrie: reportbug wfm, which release are you on?
<alexhenrie> Ubuntu 13.04
<alexhenrie> Lubuntu 13.04*
<micahg> alexhenrie: hrm, yeah, let's see if there's a Debian bug
<micahg> debian 572098 woudl solve the issue
<ubot2`> Debian bug 572098 in lshw-gtk "menu: Exec=/usr/bin/gksu -u root /usr/bin/lshw-gtk" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/572098
<alexhenrie> I would say that 572098 is already resolved and this is an additional problem which should have been fixed at the same time but wasn't
<alexhenrie> I could leave a comment on that bug though
<micahg> well, it's certainly missing a dependency in Ubuntu
<micahg> it should need it in Debian as well
<micahg> ISTR something about not depending on menu though...
<alexhenrie> yeah I'm about to send in a comment on that Debian bug that explains the situation and links to the ubuntu bug
<micahg> alexhenrie: weird, reportbug works for me in 13.04 as well
<alexhenrie> you mean, it says that the maintiner of lshw-gtk is ubuntu?
<micahg> no, it doesn't
<alexhenrie> could it be a bug specific to Lubuntu?
<micahg> with reportbug?  maybe, Lubuntu doesn't install recommends by default
<alexhenrie> yeah that's worth some more investigation
<alexhenrie> btw I sent a comment to debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=572098
<ubot2`> Debian bug 572098 in lshw-gtk "menu: Exec=/usr/bin/gksu -u root /usr/bin/lshw-gtk" [Wishlist,Open]
<micahg> the lshw-gtk bug is valid though, I'd like to see it properly fixed in Debian, then we can SRU the fix to Ubuntu
<alexhenrie> as far as reportbug, it doesn't have any recommends, so that can't be the problem: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/reportbug
<micahg> hrm, idk
<micahg> take a look at ~/.reportbugrc for anything funny
<alexhenrie> I don't have a ~/.reportbugrc (yes, I'm looking at the hidden files)
<micahg> oh, hrm
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-10
<arand_> What are all these people/bots assigning themselves to bugs willy-nilly?
<bdmurray> do you have an example?
<TheLordOfTime> what bdmurray said
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/574287
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel: forcefully removes packages when tasks overlap" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> the person who assigned it to themselves has very low karma so I'd guess it is user error
<arand> The last one just now was the fourth time it happened for that particular bug.
<arand> I've always thought it's bots trying to farm karma for credibility or something...
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, should i be concerned that there's one person throwing a bunch of bugs into the system asking for updates from upstream for various software?
<TheLordOfTime> (see latest -bugs-announce batch)
<TheLordOfTime> well, just before latest batch...
<bdmurray> well the bugs are kind of waste since I imagine they be synced in anyways
<bdmurray> and probably won't get auto closed
<lfaraone> bdmurray: you removed bugcontrol from ubuntu-bugs?
<bdmurray> lfaraone: yes, ubuntu-bugs was just used to get bug mail to the ubuntu-bugs mailing list and ubuntu-bugs was the bug supervisor for ubuntu so this could happen.  However, this was no longer necessary so the bug supervisor for Ubuntu was made ubuntu-bugcontrol.
<bdmurray> and ubuntu-bugs is just used for the mailing list now.
<lfaraone> bdmurray: ah, so the description on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs is dated
<bdmurray> lfaraone: yes, I'll remove the wrong bits
<TheLordOfTime> okay, glad i read here...
<TheLordOfTime> i was panicking a minute there when i saw the email... xD
<bdmurray> I'll reply to that email then.
<hggdh> on the "please update..." -- I just closed bug 1178820 as a waste of time
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1178820 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "Update to 8.21" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178820
<bdmurray> hggdh: maybe a wiki page link on the sync process would be helpful for them
<TheLordOfTime> probably a good idea.
<hggdh> bdmurray: indeed, I will do it in a few, have to clean up the barbecue machine right now
<bdmurray> hggdh: isn't that called a grill?
<hggdh> bdmurray: it was. Right now there is a long list of things to get in there, so it will be more like an assembly line/machine
<bdmurray> hggdh: heh
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, hggdh: any documentation about the autosync process anywhere?
<TheLordOfTime> so I could perhaps comment on this guy's "Please update x to y" bugs that are probably going to be included in the syncs that happen?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-11
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I am not aware of a list of packages synced from Debian; the sync process is described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i wasn't looking for a list i was looking for an article about the autosyncs
<hggdh> ah
<TheLordOfTime> tbh i could ask in -devel what all's on the autosync
<TheLordOfTime> they'd probably know
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> but then the link above probably will help
<hggdh> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers, which talks (en passant) about why sync, or merge
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, the main one on my list is the bug filed against apt
<TheLordOfTime> asking for a sync from debian
<TheLordOfTime> the other flurry of bugs I haven't checked debian yet
<TheLordOfTime> (but i betcha they don't have the latest upstream versions being requested)
<hggdh> heh
<sicness> Hi! Current  pkg r8168-dkms (8.035.00-1) has issue (kernel module can't be complied for new kernels). It fixed in new version (8.035.00-2) in ppa https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/r8168/+bug/1108068 . What should I  to do for reliase it to current version of ubuntu?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1108068 in r8168 (Ubuntu) "r8168 fails to install in kernel 3.8.0-1 and 3.8.0-2 [error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8168_init_board’]" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Noskcaj> sicness, i assume you need the SRU team
<sicness> How can I contact with them?
<Noskcaj> hopefully some of them are here. search stable release team on the wiki for more help.
<sicness> thx
<sicness> In raring I have funny case: lxc is already the newest version.
<sicness> $ lxc
<sicness> The program 'lxc' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<sicness> sudo apt-get install lxc
<jtaylor> probably outdated command-not-found data, there is no lxc binary
<sicness> But how can I run lxc?
<jtaylor> lxc-execute, lxc-start
<matthewgall> Any bug supervisors able to take at a SRU candidate?
<hggdh> mfisch: OK, Alberto has been accepted. Thank you for pinging me
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  ping
<TheLordOfTime> who do we bother about a user who is CONSTANTLY requesting syncs and merges for everything, while paying no attention to current bugs and stuff
<TheLordOfTime> (they read as a possibly-spammy user at the point)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: pong
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  ACK
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  CSRedHat is on my radar of overkill bug spamming
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: syn, ack
<TheLordOfTime> namely since they've been filing bug after bug after bug after bug after...
<hggdh> I think it is more because s/he is new to the process
<TheLordOfTime> ... you get the idea.
<TheLordOfTime> theyu're on the QA team you'd think someone'd teach them this
<TheLordOfTime> i've already sniped an nginx update bug they filed, because i filed a merge request for it already
<hggdh> we can raise it with balloons
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> in the mean time can you give me the link to the whole documentation explaining the dev cycle
<TheLordOfTime> and when we autosync from unstable
<TheLordOfTime> so i can send them that in an email and reiterate that filing a crapload of bugs is not good form?
<hggdh> just a sec
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: one of them (of course) is http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/documentation/
<TheLordOfTime> bah where's the dev lifecycle schedule...
<TheLordOfTime> there it is...;
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  i'm collecting the links, i"m going to poke balloons about this eventually, perhaps suggest an educational course in "The Development Lifecycle" for everyone
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: another https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/KnowledgeBase
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: might be a good one for a developer week
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> although it should be mandatory reading for the QA team :p
<TheLordOfTime> s/reading/reading or attendance/
<TheLordOfTime> also the announcer bot's dead
<TheLordOfTime> for -bugs-announce
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  know when the next developer week is?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: should be two or three weeks after UDS
<juliusvonkohout> anyone out there?
<TheLordOfTime> juliusvonkohout:  we're alive
<TheLordOfTime> sorta.
<juliusvonkohout> ive got a question related to old bugs in general
<TheLordOfTime> feel free to ask it.
<juliusvonkohout> for example bugs filed against ubuntu releases which are not supported anymore
<TheLordOfTime> what's your question.
<juliusvonkohout> shall i set them to invalid if noone replied for years?
<TheLordOfTime> which bugs?
<juliusvonkohout> i think that would clean up launchpad a lot
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  wouldn't Won'tFix be a better status for those if they're EOL releases?
<hggdh> generically, no, a bug does not cease being a bug just because nobody replied to it
<TheLordOfTime> ... yeah true, sorry i'm tired today xD
<hggdh> a bug on a EOL release can be closed wontfix for the EOL-ed release
<TheLordOfTime> a bug doesn't cease to be a bug if there's no reply, but if it still exists in a later release it's still a bug.
<TheLordOfTime> although for the specific release in question, let's use Natty as an example, we can Won't Fix that
<hggdh> but, if there are other releases affected (and still not EOL-ed), they keep on
<TheLordOfTime> (we being bug control)
<TheLordOfTime> yep.
<TheLordOfTime> ... whoops spam in another channel i run... :/
<hggdh> juliusvonkohout: does this help?
<juliusvonkohout> yes i think so.
<hggdh> cool :-)
<TheLordOfTime> ... this reminds me...
<TheLordOfTime> note to self: Sift through php5 bugs and see which have already been fixed, then Fix Released them and comment with the changelog...
 * hggdh goes grab the coffee, in an insane attempt to keep up
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  bring me some while you're at it.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I will drink this one thinking of you :-)
<TheLordOfTime> awesome
<hggdh> oh, there's also some spekulatius
 * TheLordOfTime brews a triple shot of espresso
 * hggdh is now on a quest to bring up *both* self *and* self's sugar levels
<thematthewgall> Any bug supervisor here happy to look at an SRU nomination?
<TheLordOfTime> thematthewgall:  hm?
<thematthewgall> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whois/+bug/1176924
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1176924 in whois (Ubuntu) "whois does not recognise .pw TLD" [Undecided,Fix released]
 * TheLordOfTime defers that to hggdh
<hggdh> thematthewgall: I have targeted it for Precise
<thematthewgall> Much obliged :)
<TheLordOfTime> whee selfdestruct mode activated.
<TheLordOfTime> everybody got guested everywhere xD
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-12
<natural> has anyone looked into why 13.04 isnt sleeping correctly?
<sicness> which pkg says 'The program '*' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:' ?
<Guest731> hi i recently joined bussquad but ofc im not able to set bugs from eol versions to wont fix. what am i supposed to do?
<mapreri> Guest731: only bug control member can set bugs to wont fix (and I'm only a bug squad member)
<Guest731> so shall i ccontactfor example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/946742
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946742 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "Shotwell crashes on start with gstreamer0.10-vaapi" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest731> shall i try to contacct the assignee? or a specific person of bug-contol?
<penguin42> Guest731: did you add a comment to that?
<Guest731> yes
<penguin42> the last one?
<Guest731> y and several before
<penguin42> Guest731: OK, I think you're wrong to say that 12.04.1 is out of support
<penguin42> Guest731: If you can point me to somewhere that does say that I'd be interested
<Guest731> well on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases its just empty. only 12.04.2 has an offical end of life, while 12.04.0/1 dont
<penguin42> but 12.04.1 is not in the EoL section
<penguin42> my understanding is that 12.04 is supported for the whole period
<penguin42> also, I generally wouldn't want to change a bug to won't fix/invalid if it's assigned
<Guest731> even something like that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/303404 five years old and filed agianst 8.10? and the upstream bug linked says Status:	RESOLVED Resolution:	OBSOLETE
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 303404 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "last.fm: selecting multiple songs produces a download error" [Low,Triaged]
<penguin42> hmm, that I might be tempted by; it's not had any activity for a long time and it's assigned to a group rather than one person; I'd probably set it to incomplete and ask if anyone can still reporduce
<Guest731> why dont you set it to wont fix and ask wheter it stil reproducable. so it will vanish from the default bug list view an not distract from important bugs anymore. the bu submitter and all subcribed will get an email and if they wish to ropen it again they can comment or sent a mail. otherwise you have to visit the bug again after some time. although chances are 0.000001 percent that someone will respond
<penguin42> for which, the 1st or the 2nd one?
<Guest731> the second one. the old filed against 8.10
<penguin42> because 'incomplete' times out and expires after a few weeks automatically; which is really what you're after - you want to ask a question 'does anyone still see this?' and if no one replies positively then it'll expire
<penguin42> it's incomplete if no one answers your question
<penguin42> Guest731: It's not too rare to end up with people filing bugs against one release, it never getting fixed, it expiring as EoL but it never being fixed, so they submit another bug and the same thing happens - 5 years later it's still not fixed
<Guest731> ok you mean incomplete because theres no up to date descripton. well my perception was that incomplete means wheter was at least once a proper description.
<penguin42> no, incomplete can be because you need some more information - whether that's description or the answer to a question
<Guest731> i think that solves my problems
<Nikratio> Supervisors: I'd like to nominate bug 1179281 for a raring SRU
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1179281 in s3ql (Ubuntu) "Data corruption with eglibc 2.17" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179281
<jtaylor_> done
<jtaylor_> Nikratio: it would be good if s3ql gets autopkgtest so that this type of issue can be caught without rebuild
<jtaylor_> ubuntu runs the tests on each first level dependency change: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/
<Nikratio> jtaylor_:  will look into it, thanks for the link
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-05
<teward> ahh, so that's the consideration
<teward> and this early in the utopic cycle the consideration isn't necessary yet...?
<amigamagic> teward, I changed the bug description to follow that template, but being that I'm not too good in english (I'm italian), could you check if it's all right?
<Fudge> j_f-f:  thank you
<amigamagic> hi guys
<amigamagic> someone has the abiword package installed?
<Fudge> amigamagic:  yes
<Fudge> Setting up abiword (3.0.0-4ubuntu1) ...
<amigamagic> I would like to thank teward for the diffpatch of yesterday on that abiword bug. I applied the patch, compiled the sources, reinstalled the updated packages, and now the program works very well (the only negative aspect was the fact that to generate ~35MB of deb files, the compiling process for abiword was very long and it used more than 1GB on my hd, but, hey, you can't have everything!). ;)
<karab44> Hello I found funny bug
<karab44> Ubuntu shows only two of four workspaces but after reenabling workspaces it shows four again
<karab44> I don't know when and how that happened I just observed by accident
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-06
<Mikaela> Hi, I am being told at #lubuntu that I should report a bug to Ubuntu against Spotify that isn't in Ubuntu repositories. Can I really do that?
<Mikaela> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/06/%23lubuntu.html hasn't been updated enough recently to contain it.
<rbasak> Mikaela: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages. But for a package to enter Ubuntu, it must be Free Software, have source availalbe, and so on. I'm not sure Spotify qualifies.
<Mikaela> Spotify doesn't qualify.
<rbasak> There are other routes (eg. Canonical partner archive), but I don't think a bug will really help with that.
<rbasak> (also App Store maybe?)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-09
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I think I found a bad bug in usb-creator-gtk in the Precise version 12.04.4 after the latest updates (since end april/beginning may), which prevents the bootloader to be installed in the usb stick. Is the log from usb-creator-gtk which is in ~/.cache enough, to provide for a bug report?
<melodie> anyone around?
<Mikaela> I am, but I am not sure.
<Mikaela> I think that it's best to "ubuntu-bug usb-creator-gtk" and attach that log and ask if they need more information.
<melodie> Mikaela ok, will do. thanks
<melodie> I wonder if the usb-creator-gtk tool works well in Trusty now (in the version after Precise it didn't, then I lost sight with the other versions after)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-10
<melodie> hello
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-11
<MikeRL> The bug I've encountered before related to Print Screen is minor but progress is being made. Thank you all for that. However, a new, nastier issue has cropped up.
<MikeRL> I've tried the user channel. Nobody can seem to figure out what the heck is going on. If they can, they're too busy.
<MikeRL> Basically, a lot of the time I boot up, (I do have the splash disabled so I can see boot information), boot either freezes towards the end, or Ubuntu boots up, but the keyboard LEDs are all lit up, and the keyboard doesn't work at all.
<MikeRL> So I apologize if I sound impatient or I'm interrupting you guys, but if anyone could assist me in finding a log somewhere with the crash and the application causing my issues, I'd certainly file a bug report.
<tarpman> MikeRL: keyboard LEDs light up -> sounds like a kernel panic. remove 'quiet splash' from the grub command line so you can see the messages being printed
<MikeRL> I Googled quite a bit and I read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage Some help.
<MikeRL> tarpman, Thanks. They don't blink. I can see lightdm and move the mouse.
<MikeRL> tarpman, Keyboard just doesn't work.
<tarpman> oh! weird.
<MikeRL> tarpman, I wonder if that's a separate bug from what's causing the boot to fail. I hope not.
<tarpman> MikeRL: hard to say. with the keyboard frozen, best thing to do would be ssh in and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MikeRL> tarpman, These issues happen fairly often, so can I just grab the Xorg log after a successful boot?
<tarpman> MikeRL: yeah, the X logs are rotated each time, so you would want Xorg.0.log.old
<tarpman> if the previous boot completed but the keyboard was frozen, that is
<tarpman> MikeRL: when the keyboard isn't working, does ctrl-alt-f1 to drop to a console also not work?
<MikeRL> tarpman, I do have VNC. Any way to use that before logging in? I can pull up the accessibility keyboard and log in. Then, from my desktop, I could pull up vinagre. Then work from there.
<MikeRL> tarpman, Nothing seems to work related to the keyboard. Ditto when my boot freezes. That includes virtual terminal sessions.
<tarpman> MikeRL: right, so you could also access /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the current session that way.
<MikeRL> tarpman, Do these sound like the same bug or two different bugs?
<MikeRL> tarpman, Thanks so far, though. You've been the most help I've gotten in weeks.
<tarpman> to me, sounds like two different bugs, but I wouldn't rule out something deeper causing both (maybe a hardware issue, maybe even a kernel bug)
<tarpman> MikeRL, based on what you wrote so far, I'd suggest logging in using the on-screen keyboard like you said and immediately doing 'ubuntu-bug xorg' in a terminal
<tarpman> while the keyboard is still not working
<tarpman> that way the info collector can collect its data in vivo, so to speak
<MikeRL> tarpman, Yeah it's been so annoying it's caused me to act like a slight d*** for a few weeks. Because I don't wanna downgrade, I wanna solve this. This is an LTS.
<tarpman> bugs can be solved! just takes a LOT of patience.
<MikeRL> tarpman, Will do. I will right that down. Is it bad behavior to ask about reporting bugs here?
<tarpman> mm, this is technically not really the place for that
<tarpman> as you know #ubuntu-user and ask.ubuntu.com are the user support places, and launchpad.net for actually reporting the bugs
<MikeRL> tarpman, Thank you for being so nice. Yeah I kind of figured that.
<tarpman> well, hope it helps
<MikeRL> tarpman, I think I caused heads to spin when I mentioned my issues. Yes I have a Launchpad account.
<MikeRL> Anyhow, that will work for the keyboard freeze. But what about the boot hang?
 * tarpman scrolls back
<tarpman> you said you already have the splash disabled, any interesting messages printed when it hangs?
<MikeRL> I could check.
<MikeRL> But how would I know what's causing it?
<tarpman> if it prints a whole bunch of text and then freezes, you can take a photo and include that in a bug report against the kernel (package 'linux')
<MikeRL> I would use LaunchPad, but the thing is this bug is bigger than most that I see, so I didn't know what logs specifically to gather, or what package to report it against.
<MikeRL> Under those conditions, if that happens again, where should I go?
<tarpman> 'ubuntu-bug linux' to file a bug against the kernel
<tarpman> if you're not sure what info you need, or if you have enough info to file a bug, ask.ubuntu.com I think is a good place to ask for clarification
<tarpman> I've seen good answers to questions like that before
<MikeRL> Because the regular user Ubuntu IRC channels were of no great help. Users tried to help me, but nobody could seem to figure anything ouy.
<MikeRL> Would here also work if I've tried for weeks and spent many hours on IRC and came up empty?
<MikeRL> And I've Googled. I don't like to suck up time with dumb questions.
<tarpman> like I said, this channel is really meant for bugsquad coordination and not for support... I can't in good faith encourage you to discuss your bugs here :|
<MikeRL> It's just when a bug is over my head and everyone elses, would you suggest ask.ubuntu.com, followed by here as a last resort? But what if I cannot get an answer anywhere else?
<MikeRL> Is there somewhere I can go? Before I get in the way?
<tarpman> as far as I know, the next step after ask.ubuntu.com is filing a bug on launchpad, and including every bit of info you can come up with
<MikeRL> tarpman, Thing is, what do I do if myself nor any others can assume the correct package?
<tarpman> there's #ubuntu-user, there's ask.ubuntu.com, and there's paid support from canonical -- that's all I really know about. maybe others can suggest other venues
<tarpman> if you've got the wrong package the bugsquad folks on launchpad are pretty helpful
<tarpman> a lot of incoming bugs land on xorg or the kernel, as you might imagine
<MikeRL> tarpman, So I would want to try the bugsquad IRC? Do they have a channel?
<tarpman> welcome to #ubuntu-bugs, see the topic :)
<tarpman> a channel for discussing bug reports on launchpad, not so much the bugs themselves ;)
<MikeRL> tarpman, But say I have issues determining the package. Any IRC channels for that?
<MikeRL> tarpman, The issue was I couldn't determine the package, and nobody on the user channels could, either.
<tarpman> MikeRL: if #ubuntu-user can't help you, post as much info as you can in a question on ask.ubuntu.com, and sure, paste a link here
<tarpman> argh. I keep typing "#ubuntu-user", but it's actually "#ubuntu" -- ubuntu-user is the mailing list.
<MikeRL> tarpman, so I can start with the user channels, then go to ask.ubuntu.com, and link here if I still cannot resolve it? Good.
<tarpman> sounds reasonable to me. so, how about that /var/log/Xorg.0.log :)
<MikeRL> I mean some stuff is just over everyone's head. I believe this is the first time in using Ubuntu for five years I had issues determining the bug's source. Now I know. Thank you.
<MikeRL> tarpman, I can get it, but it will take a while to reproduce. You mind if I PM you once the reports are up?
<MikeRL> tarpman, Believe it or not, the last boot succeeded.
<tarpman> I might or might not be around, but you're welcome to -- I'll respond whenever I see it (my irc stays open when I leave)
<MikeRL> tarpman, Thank you. Mind if I add you to the Friends list? I won't pester. You've done more than enough so far.
<tarpman> what's a Friends list o_o
<MikeRL> There's one on Hexchat.
<MikeRL> At least that's what HexChat calls it.
<tarpman> neat
<MikeRL> I gotta eat dinner now. Thank you and I'll see you later.
<tarpman> cheers, good luck solving your bugs!
<MikeRL> tarpman, Forgot one last thing. Upon a reboot after the kernel issue, what should I do?
<MikeRL> Run ubuntu-bug linux?
<MikeRL> I know to snap a picture.
<MikeRL> Answer when available. That's the last question, and I have a summary in a text document saved. I'll print it for good measure.
<tarpman> if you get a kernel splat (bunch of messages, traceback, that sort of thing) on console, yeah
<tarpman> if not... well, depends on what you get :)
<MikeRL> tarpman, Thank you. You're free now (your choice to help) Don't think I have a single question left. Helping on a Sunday shows dedication. Perhaps I could buy you a coffee, if you want.
<tarpman> if my chatting in irc eventually saves a real kernel developer some time because you're able to file a useful bug report, that's a good reward for me
<MikeRL> tarpman, Well, thank you for servicing the community. Once this is resolved, I'll likely donate again to Ubuntu. I'd donate to you, and I'll donate to them again, (as I have before) but these bugs gotta go first.
<MikeRL> Or at least be on the path to going bye-bye.
<MikeRL> Beause having to use Windows more than normal is bad juju for me. I don't like the thing, despite MS improving it recently. Also, is it just me or is Windows more power hungry than Linux as of late?
<MikeRL> Must've been serious power management improvements put into Linux over the past few years.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-06
<jinnko> hey folks.  i want to follow a package after bug fix through the various gates but I'm not familiar with how to do this in ubuntu.  is there an interface to see how builds of a package are progressing towards release?
<teward> jinnko: i'm not sure i follow you?
<teward> (i'm not really sure what you're asking)\
<jinnko> teward: a recent linux-image security release broke our system.  an apparent fix has been made and is being tested, so i'd like to be able to see what the upcoming linux-image package versions would be so i can see whether we need to Pin -1 the next release or not
<jinnko> this relates to #1450442
<teward> as of the fourth it's in -proposed
<teward> oop nevermind
<jinnko> indeed - is there any way i can see whether it's passed -proposed?
<teward> jinnko: you may want to read the "We'll need to wait for 3.13.0-52.86..." <-- later after that
<jinnko> sure - that's in the git repo. how can i know which version is in -proposed and which is in whatever is next?
<teward> this page helps... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<teward> scroll down far enough and you'll see what's in each repository
<teward> i don't think .86 exists in proposed but i think that this is a case of you needing to talk to the kernel team
<jinnko> yes - great, that's exactly what i'm looking for.  indeed there's no .86, but i found the .85 page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-52.85
<jinnko> thanks!
<teward> jinnko: you may also want to check the bug, i have a feeling when its available they'll have a 'fix committed' state on it
<teward> but i'm not 100% certain how the kernel team does its traige
<jinnko> yes, keeping an eye on the ticket too.  for now it looks like .85 has a chance of being released, so i'll handle that pinning for now and keep an eye on the ticket, git repo and package page you linked
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-07
<teward> how do we triage a bug that we know is an issue but that there's no way to fix?
<roadmr> teward: hm, wontfix?
<roadmr> (I mean, if it's really impossible to fix, an explanation and a status of "won't fix" (implying "because it can't be fixed") seems appropriate to me
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-10
<ePirat> Hello
<teward> hello!
<penguin42> hey
<hjd> hi :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-09
<dreamon> having invisible mousepointer after standby. pluggin a external mointor. mousepointer is back again. using 16.04, xfce. installed yesterday
<tdaitx> hi! can I get someone to set LP: #1550950 as affecting Xenial? It is set as Fix Released but that is only true for Yaketty
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1550950 in One Hundred Papercuts "package openjdk-9-jdk 9~b102-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b107-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550950
<rbasak> tdaitx: done
<tdaitx> rbasak: thanks! =)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-10
<danbuntu> Hi I'm tryign to get some eyes on #1579818
<danbuntu> The recent samba upgrade has borked winbind/ mod_auth_ntlm
<danbuntu> This is causing a fair bit of grief in the moodle/ education community as it's broken single sign on
<clivejo> Hi, is there anyone here would help me with an SRU?
<nacc> Could someone nominated LP: #1580318 for Xenial?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1580318 in hoteldruid (Ubuntu) "[SRU] hoteldruid now depends on php-xml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580318
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-11
<tsimonq2> clivejo: probably #ubuntu-devel?
<dreamon> 16.04 seems to have multi problems with my intel Haswell-ULT graphic card after coming back from standby..
<dreamon> Mousepointer is lost. till strg+alt+f1 pressed. And any text is in line artifacts gone after standby (sometimes)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-12
<touil76> Hello. I would like to say that I found a bug with my video driver and that it has been solved applying a patch to the source of the driver.
<touil76> The bug is here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1577170
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1577170 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "[solved] screen cannot be turned back on after being switched off after some time of inactivity" [Undecided,New]
<touil76> My last comment is the patch to apply.
<touil76> I would like to know what to do now, so that ubuntu would "correct" the package for others.
<hggdh> touil76: where did the patch come from? You posted a debian link in the bug, is it from debian?
<hggdh> touil76: reason is we very much like to check provenance
<touil76> Ok. The patch came from the guys at the #radeon irc channel.
<touil76> I asked for help and they had a patch they wanted me to try.
<touil76> Is it ok ?
<hggdh> not sure, I will leave it for the actual maintainers. Did you report your results to the #radeon folks?
<touil76> Yes I did.
<touil76> What can I do so that the problem is taken care of ?
<hggdh> can you ask them for the commit, or a debian bug# with the patch (I am assuming it is from debian, given your link)
<hggdh> then add it to the bug. It will help a lot
<touil76> It seems that no one has been assigned to my bug on bugs.launchpad.net.
<touil76> Is it normal ?
<hggdh> yes, not abnormal at all. Too many bugs, too few people working on them
<touil76> Do I have to warn someone about it ?
<hggdh> not really. Finding, from the #radeon folks, if there is a debian bug opened against it might help; optionally, the commit upstream
<touil76> When I add a comment on my bug, are the people who can take care of it warned ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-13
<tlyu> i'm affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediawiki/+bug/1347656 in Trusty. is it better to request a backport of the 1.19.15 fix to 1.19.14 as SRU or to request an update to 1.19.15 as SRU?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347656 in mediawiki (Ubuntu) "Changing password does not work for newly registered users with generated passwords" [Undecided,Fix released]
<teward> tlyu: a backport won't 'fix' the bug - it'll only exist in the Backports repository.  It may be better to apply the fix as an SRU, but keep in mind that 1.19.x is *not* supported upstream by MediaWiki, and likely receives no security updates unless the community provides them to the Security Team for review
<tlyu> oh, interesting. mediawiki apparently got removed from Debian, but there's an open ITP for 1.25?
<teward> tlyu: lets keep in mind that mediawiki being dropped is likely due to many reasons
<teward> tlyu: the headachey part is that the old packages tend to go EOL really fast
<teward> (End of Life, upstream)
<teward> this is partly why I only roll MediaWiki out via my own code pushes and tarballs
<teward> (which are based on MediaWiki upstream, but only to my servers direct)
 * teward shrugs
<tlyu> ok i'm seeing how far behind 1.19.15 is on security patches, so maybe updating Trusty to 1:1.19.20+dfsg-2.3 (most recent in Debian Stable) might be a good idea
<tlyu> LOL both the Ubuntu and the MediaWiki official documentation recommend avoiding the Ubuntu MediaWiki packages because they're old
<teward> tlyu: yes, I recommend avoiding them as well
<teward> though i have to because I roll their 'experimental' postgresql support :P
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> isn't it 2016?
<wxl> incidentially that wouldn't be the first case where someone does not recommend the ubuntu packages
<wxl> some things are under heavy development and take a little too long to get downstream to us
<teward> wxl: for pre-Xenial, I always strongly-recommend using the NGINX Stable PPA xD
<teward> but again, that's a special case since I maintain that too ;)
<wxl> there's othercases, as with virtualbox, where you're more likely to get upstream support if you actually use their packages AND they're often more stable
<teward> yup
<teward> wxl: phpmyadmin comes to mind too, security reasons.
<wxl> yuuup
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-15
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I'd like to ask how long can one expect to see the fix arriving in the repositories, for a bug such as this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1545212
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1545212 in language-pack-fr-base (Ubuntu) "Evolution 3.18.5.2-0ubuntu1 package does not include translations" [High,Fix committed]
<melodie> it's been 18 days now since Martin wrote about the fix committed https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1545212/comments/10
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1545212 in language-pack-fr-base (Ubuntu) "Evolution 3.18.5.2-0ubuntu1 package does not include translations" [High,Fix committed]
<melodie> I'll bbl, nice week-end to all
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-08
<Kolus> any of the bug / dev team in the room this morning?
<Kolus> for anyone following in this channel only, I posted this in #Ubuntu, but here is an issue  --> When using some streaming with Firefox, I'm getting a slight "buzz" sound coming from the system (read: speakers) and a small bit of pixelation along a narrow line across the top border of the window.  Occasionally, on my HDMI output, I'll also get large blocks of colored bits until I move the...
<Kolus> ...screen, then it may refresh back to normal or the bits will reappear.  The large bits are usually found when I open Blender on the HDMI monitor, but if I move it to the SVGA monitor, I only have screen jumps and some refresh issues.
<padv> Can somebody reopen linux-goldfish (Ubuntu) task of LP #1256822 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256822 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Misspelling in description of linux-goldfish-tools-3.4.0-4" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256822
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-11
<rbalint> hi, I would like to nominate LP: #1684090 for SRU
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1684090 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Autopkgtest is failing on most architectures, ppc64el passes" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684090
<Kolus> who is a part of the bug squad in the chan, I want to make a suggestion for a work around for a possible issue I encountered with Blender and Ubuntu 17.04
<upd_> i found a bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-12
<tdaitx> could someone help set the importance of LP: #1537972 to whishlist please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1537972 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "Provide JRE compiled with javac -g flag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537972
<hggdh> tdaitx: done
<tdaitx> hggdh, thanks! =)
<alan_g> Hi, I'm looking for help targeting an SRU bug 1685186 to xenial. Am I in the right place?
<ubot5> bug 1685186 in mir (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Mir needs to be updated to 0.26 in 16.04LTS" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685186
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-14
<Guest13119> There is a known Ubuntu bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1573454 how long till fix
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1573454 Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-10
<tdaitx> hi, could someone please add a bionic task to LP: #1739631 with importance High?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1739631 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "Fresh install with JDK 9 can't use the generated PKCS12 cacerts keystore file" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739631
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-13
<octoquad> Hi, sorry I disappeared yesterday after asking a question. My question was if there is work around for gdm3 on tty1 not stealing focus from ldm on tty7 in Ubuntu 18.04 fat clients? I have tried a few things to prevent this, but completely disabling gdm in systemd prevents the lock screen from working.
<octoquad> Apologies, wrong channel :
